#ubuntu+1 2008-01-28
<phroughy> hello! i can't get the synaptic driver to work
<phroughy> anyone there?
<DanaG> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
 * RAOF loves that factoid.
<RAOF> phroughy: Your problem is probably the default, really minimal xorg.conf.
<DanaG> I have tons of customizations applied to my touchpad.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<DanaG> take a look.  There are some nifty options there.
<DanaG> For example, I have it set so 1-finger tap is nothing, 2-finger tap is middle button, and 3-finger tap is right button.
<DanaG> dang, emu10k1 doesn't hot-swap well.
<dreamnid> ... what sound card?
<DanaG> Yup, panic.
<theunixgeek> Does Dell's Ubuntu desktop computer allow for the desktop effects?
<DanaG> How would I go about writing a udev rule to unload snd-emu10k1 when the respective sound card is removed?
<dreamnid> mm.. unrelation question, DanaG, but curious which sound card you're using... Emu 0404?
<DanaG> Actually, it's the cardbus Audigy.
<dreamnid> gotcha
<DanaG> Though Creative thinks Cardbus is PCMCIA.
<DanaG> The terms aren't quite that interchangeable.
<DanaG> It's like ISA and EISA: Sure, EISA cards are an extension of ISA, but you can't call them ISA.  You can't use an EISA card in an ISA slot.
<DanaG> (yeah, both are obsolete, and the difference between PCMCIA and Cardbus is ISA versus PCI, but that EISA comparison still works.)
<sque> hi
<DanaG> Hmm, 25 megabytes per second reading from USB hard drive.
<flipstar> thats usb :/
<DanaG> Hmm, now back to 4 or 5 megabytes per second.
<DanaG> Must be really fraggy, or something.
<flipstar> maybe its the file size ?
<DanaG> I'm copying a signle directory of large files, and the volume was previously very full.
<DanaG> And I am hearing the drive seeking all over the place.
<flipstar> hm
<DanaG> And I have AAM turned on on that drive, too.
<flipstar> AAM..?
<flipstar> oh got it
<DanaG> 6.3G	
<DanaG> 9m53.237s
<DanaG> (AAM is Automatic Acoustic Management.)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I have two HFS+ volumes with the same UUID.  How do I fix that?
<RAOF> uuidgen, I think.
<RAOF> But that should be filed as a bug, IMO.
<RAOF> It's not much of a UUID if it's not unique :)
<DanaG> I used gparted to copy it, so it DOES make some sense that the UUID is the same.
<DanaG> However, it should throw up an error, not mount two differently-labeled but same-UUID'd volumes in the same place.
<wastrel> hi
<theunixgeek> How do I make my close button be red and the minimize button blue without writing a completely new theme? (GNOME, GTK, etc)
<RAOF> Man, virt-manager rocks!
<crdlb> theunixgeek: make a metacity theme
<RAOF> theunixgeek: I'd suggest looking at either the metacity theme specification, or editing an existing theme.
<theunixgeek> I don't wanna do much coding right now though :P
<crdlb> a metacity theme is an xml file and some images
<bardyr> have anybody installed vmware workstation in hardy_
<bardyr> looool
<bardyr> i cant delete files in nautilus, the error message i get is File exits
<bardyr> or Error removing file File exits
<sarthor> Hi. my ubuntu is working fine, but When i press alt+Ctrl+F1 or F2...., then my text mode is not looking as normal. the fonts are larger, and the screen is looking like too zoomed? how to fix it??
<wastrel> hi
<sarthor> Hi. my ubuntu is working fine, but When i press alt+Ctrl+F1 or F2...., then my text mode is not looking as normal. the fonts are larger, and the screen is looking like too zoomed? how to fix it??
<shirish> hi all has anybody tried icedtea-java7-plugin with FF3?
<shirish> FF3b2 to be more precise
<shirish> DanaG: you up buddy?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> I'm around.
<DanaG> 3.0~b3~cvs20080125t0332+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1
<DanaG> I use java7 with that.
<shirish> cool, ok here's the thing, I have installed icedtea-java7-plugin but in plugins it shows the gcj plugin (alongwith icedtea)
<DanaG> hmm, you may need to sudo update-alternatives --config java
<shirish> DanaG: I'm using Ubulette's private repos also
<DanaG> Is that the same one?
<shirish> DanaG: look at http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/minirepos/firefox-minefield/
<shirish> DanaG: it shows
<shirish>  *+        5    /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-icedtea/jre/bin/java
<shirish> which means it does use that
<DanaG> Wait, so the java plugin is present in about:plugins?
<shirish> DanaG: did you purge/uninstall gcjwebplugin & its alternatives?
<DanaG> Hmm, it should work, then.
<DanaG> Yeah, I have nothing gcj installed.
<shirish> aha, ok so would purge/uninstall them
<DanaG> Dang, my USB 2.0 drive gives only 30 megabytes per second.
<DanaG> That's 240 megabits.
<shirish> DanaG: uh oh, I ran into an issue uninstalling/purging them
<shirish> while purging/uninstalling them this warning had come
<shirish> dpkg - warning: while removing gcjwebplugin, directory `/usr/lib/mozilla-snapshot/plugins' not empty so not removed.
<shirish> dpkg - warning: while removing gcjwebplugin, directory `/usr/lib/mozilla-snapshot' not empty so not removed.
<shirish> DanaG: and doing a ls at shirish@Mugglewille:/usr/lib/mozilla-snapshot/plugins$ ls -lat
<shirish> gives
<DanaG> That's good... it should leave alone things that don't belong to that package.
<shirish> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   48 2007-06-09 04:14 libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so
<DanaG> It's just telling you that it left the other stuff alone.
<DanaG> Where does that alternatives one go?
<DanaG> That'll be a symlink to somewhere else.
<shirish> DanaG: I fail to understand what you just said
<shirish> sorry
<DanaG> ls -l --color=auto /etc/alternatives/mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so
<shirish> DanaG: this is what it says in Plugins
<DanaG> Oh yeah, handy hint: edit your .bashrc (in home dir) to enable the 'll' and 'la' aliases.
<shirish> GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea) 1.5
<DanaG> Try going to a page you know uses Java.
<shirish> this is the output from the command you gave
<shirish>  ls -l --color=auto /etc/alternatives/mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so
<shirish> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 35 2007-06-09 04:14 /etc/alternatives/mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/gcj-4.1/libgcjwebplugin.so
<shirish> does it mean it still is using the libgcjwebplugin also?
<shirish> DanaG: and what do you mean by edit your .bashrc (in home dir) to enable the 'll' and 'la' aliases.
<shirish> ?
<shirish> aha, got you about the aliases ;)
<DanaG> Aah, looks like the symlink is going to the wrong place.
<DanaG> sudo update-alternatives mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin
<shirish> it says here
<shirish>  sudo update-alternatives mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin
<shirish> update-alternatives: unknown argument `mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin'
<DanaG> hmm, try adding '.so' to that.
<DanaG> That packaging is weird.
<shirish> it still says unknown argument :(
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> try:  dpkg -S /etc/alternatives/mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so
<shirish>  sudo update-alternatives mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so
<shirish> update-alternatives: unknown argument `mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so'
<DanaG> Oh, you left off "--config"
<shirish> so it should be sudo update-alternatives mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so --config ?
<DanaG> move --config to the left by one.
<shirish> now it says
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ sudo update-alternatives --config mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so
<shirish> There is no program which provides mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so.
<shirish> Nothing to configure.
<DanaG> That's odd.
<shirish> even
<shirish> $ dpkg -S /etc/alternatives/mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so
<shirish> dpkg: /etc/alternatives/mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so not found.
<DanaG> Perhaps just remove the original /usr/lib/mozilla-snapshot/plugins/(whatever it was) symlink.
<se7en_> is there a way to make qemu work i get Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated: No such file or directory all the time
<shirish> DanaG: just for the record this is what it shows in /etc/alternatives
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:/etc/alternatives$ ls -l mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so
<shirish> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 35 2007-06-09 04:14 mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/gcj-4.1/libgcjwebplugin.so
<shirish> and this is what it shows in /usr/lib/mozilla-snapshot/plugins
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:/usr/lib/mozilla-snapshot/plugins$ ls -l
<shirish> total 0
<shirish> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 2007-06-09 04:14 libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so
<DanaG> watch the pasting!
<shirish> I know but its a pain to post 2 lines to a pastebin, if you mean like that.
<DanaG> Well, I don't need to see the command you type; all I need is the output.
<DanaG> It's not a big deal if you're only posting two lines once or twice, but if you do it too often, it becomes annoying.
<shirish> true so I did remove the symlink but still it seems something is remaining for nothing is changed in ff3 plugins stuff :(
<DanaG> Did you restart the browser entirely?
<shirish> yes, but still no change, and now /usr/lib/mozilla-snapshot/plugins is empty
<wastrel> hi
<DanaG> Hmm, try removing that directory and replacing it with a symlink to the Firefox 2.0 plugins dir.
<DanaG> Just watch out: some FF2 plugins crash FF3.
<shirish> remove mozilla-snapshot directory ?
<DanaG> No.
<DanaG> Just the plugins dir.
<DanaG> And then sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins /usr/lib/mozilla-snapshot/plugins
<se7en_> is there a way to make qemu work i get Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated: No such file or directory all the time
<DanaG> se7en_: have you loaded the kqemu module?
<se7en_> i installed it ... how do i load it DanaG
<shirish> DanaG: drats removed the mozilla-snapshot directory, no way to recover it, any ideas what to do?
<shirish> DanaG: one loses the extensions or something else also?
<DanaG> se7en_: modprobe kqemu
<DanaG> or rather, sudo
<DanaG> Oh, and for shirish: you can reinstall mozilla-snapshot.
<DanaG> Or purge and then reinstall it.
<DanaG> That won't lose user settings.
<shirish>  DanaG: surprise, surprise there is no mozilla-snapshot package :(
<se7en_> DanaG: FATAL: Module kqemu not found. so i guess i have to install ?? package
<shirish> DanaG: I have 2 packages, one is firefox, one is firefox-3.0
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> Then where does mozilla-snapshot come from?
<shirish> no idea
<shirish> DanaG: Lemme paste the contents of both the packages at pastebin.ca brb
<se7en_> DanaG: sorry what package do i have to install apt-cache show kqemu give me nothing
<DanaG> shirish: don't bother; instead, just look in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0
<DanaG> kqemu is a module that may already be in the kernel.
<DanaG> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<DanaG> I hate when gnome won't log in, and I have to rm -rf /tmp   (NOT as root!)
<DanaG> I also hate when my multimedia keys die.
<DanaG> Or when closing a window locks up Xorg.
<shirish> this is the output of dpkg -L firefox
<shirish> http://pastebin.ca/875623
<shirish> and this is the output of dpkg -L firefox-3.0
<shirish> http://pastebin.ca/875628
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0-3.0b3pre/plugins
<DanaG> Make sure that's a symlink to somewhere -- to the firefox 2 plugins dir, or the firefox-addons dir.
<shirish> the lijavaplugin.so is symlinked to /etc/alternatives/firefox-3.0-javaplugin.so
<DanaG> Mine is here: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    25 Jan 20 01:11 plugins -> ../firefox-addons/plugins
<shirish> DanaG: which in turn is symlinked to /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-icedtea/jre/lib/i386/gcjwebplugin.so
<DanaG> Aah, then sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-3.0-javaplugin.so
<DanaG> And if that doesn't work, replace the /etc/alternatives symlink with one going to /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-icedtea/jre/lib/i386/gcjwebplugin.so
<DanaG> WTF?  My shortcut keys broke again!
<DanaG> WTF?
<DanaG> Oh, they only work with numlock off.
<DanaG> Stupid.
<se7en_> thanks DanaG i dont get the error anymore but still qemu Knoppix.iso starts and than tells me that iso is not bootable ?? i know it is boot able
<DanaG> hmm, I use 'qemu-launcher' to start Qemu.
<DanaG> It makes it easier.
<shirish> bbiaw
<se7en_> DanaG: thank you very much ... qemu -localtime -cdrom KNOPPIX_V5.1.1CD-2007-01-04-EN$.iso -m 200 -boot d  WORKS !!!
<DanaG> Glad to help.
<DanaG> (that's one thing great about open-source communities: the 'pay it forward' mentality.)
<shirish> back
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and if you want kqemu to load at boot, put it in /etc/modules .
<shirish> DanaG: it says there is only 1 program which provides firefox-3.0-javaplugin.so & shows the path to /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-icedtea/jre/lib/i386/gcjwebplugin.so
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> And java still doesn't work?  Odd.
<shirish> DanaG: I don't know whether it works or not, its the wording in the plugins which has been bothering me, it shows as gcj plugin with Icedtea  & shows it as version 1.5
<shirish> shouldn't it be 1.7
<DanaG> Beats me.
<DanaG> Give Sun's java test page a try.
<shirish> it verified that its 1.7.0 , odd
<shirish> Congratulations!  
<shirish> You have the recommended Java installed (1.7.0).  
<shirish> http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?jre_version=1.7.0&vendor=Sun+Microsystems+Inc.&os=Linux&os_version=2.6.22-14-generic
<shirish> DanaG: what does it show in your Tools > Addons > Plugins for Java ?
<DanaG> Argh, I tried to .tar.lzma a large folder, and it claimed success, but didn't actually archive everything!
<DanaG> What the hell?  That's dangerous!
<shirish> DanaG: I'm just looking for output written in Tools > Addons > Plugins , the bit about java
<DanaG> Oh.
<shirish> in mine it shows as GCJ Web Browser Plugin (Using IcedTea) 1.5
<DanaG> Same here.
<shirish> aha, ok but that also means that they have to do some updates there, for as per my understanding it should be 1.7, do know its going to take another 6 months or maybe less for 1.7 to be stable
<sudobash> hey if I wanted to try 8.04 and found a bug and wanted to try to debug it what source files would I mainly be working in?
<RAOF> sudobash: The source of the package that you found the bug in, generally.
<sudobash> right so what If i just wanted to add somethings to the OS... customize it a little
<RAOF> sudobash: You're also likely to want the relevant ddebs, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<RAOF> Well, again you'd be after the source of the thing you want to customise.
<sudobash> 2 weeks ago I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and yesterday I did a sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade and now my nvidia driver didnt work so i edited the xorg and changed the driver to nv so I could get into X... I have tried nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new, Nvidia script installed from site, and even tried the restricted driver and nothing works
<sudobash> yesterday I did the updates
<sudobash> and the driver stopped working... I have tried all those driver plus different types of xorg.conf's
<sudobash> when i stop GDM
<RAOF> Right.  One of the problems with trying everything is that one invariably messes things up.
<sudobash> and try startx instead it tells me to check to see if the Nvidia GPU is present
<sudobash> which it is
<sudobash> right
<sudobash> so I try the nvidia-xconfig version and then try my version
<sudobash> neither works
<sudobash> sometimes it says cannot find the GLX section of the xorg file
<RAOF> Are you running Hardy (8.04)?
<sudobash> it says load "glx" but not GLX section like when you have load "dri" you have the DRI section of the config file
<sudobash> not that I am aware of Im pretty sure it is 7.10
<RAOF> You need neither a glx section, nor a DRI section.
<sudobash> right just to call GLX
<sudobash> nothing else
<RAOF> Right.  So, this is for ubuntu+1 (ie: hardy/8.04) support/discussion.
<sudobash> apparently XORG has been updated
<sudobash> ?
<RAOF> You probably want either #ubuntu or www.ubuntuforums.org
<sudobash> ok well my Q is if i upgrade to 8.04 is NVIDIA driver supported?
<sudobash> i tried Ubuntu for 2 hours plus yesterday
<sudobash> and got help but nothing worked... even verified i had the correct xorg version
<RAOF> It's a terribly bad idea to upgrade to Hardy in order to fix something.
<sudobash> but does 8.04 have a lot of bugs?
<sudobash> lol
<sudobash> i see
<RAOF> Because Hardy *will* break something.
<sudobash> well could i uninstall the last packages installed for yesterday??
<RAOF> It's not finished.  At this point it is entirely expected for updates to break things which were working.
<sudobash> so is there a good way to uninstall updates for any given date?
<RAOF> Not really.
<RAOF> I'd suggest ubuntuforums.
<sudobash> i would have to go by the log and uninstall individually probably
<sudobash> its probably one package
<RAOF> It's likely at this point that simply reverting the package update won't fix anything.
<sudobash> i see... so backup and install 7.10 and try to install driver by wiki
<sudobash> thanks
<sudobash> its strange I am sure it isnt the xorg file because the nv works just nvidia doesnt... so it has to be in the driver... i will try this idea thanks later....
<sudobash> if anyone wants to take a look I posted a problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4221601#post4221601
<DanaG> That was oddd... Wine randomly changed my screen to 320x240 when I tried to configure visualizations in JetAudio.
<don_andrez> does hardy heron support ext4?
<void^> last time i checked it didn't. not part of the official kernel yet anyway, might make it into .25 i hear.
<don_andrez> thanks :)
<void^> they're still finalizing the fs layout, so i guess it's better to wait a little longer.
<ccooke> I'm not expecting ext4 to get into real systems for another year or more
<gileswwwrk_> heya peeps
<Gigamo_> Hi, got a simple question; what's the best way to upgrade from gutsy to hardy; manually changing all gutsy entries to hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list or running update-manager -d?
<gileswwwrk_> whats the status for the -virtual kernel package for x86_64?
<alteregolio> you have to enter fnord -r to update to illuminati v.23
<alteregolio> then in chaos manager try to find the pyramid button and click to the eye of the pyramid
<Andre_Gondim> in hardy heron, where is the driver manager?
<Pici> Andre_Gondim: should be in the same place.  I remember that during the gutsy alphas I had to install it from the repos though.
<Andre_Gondim> Pici, i did upgrade from gutsy to hardy, and this option does not here... how may I resintall?
<Gigamo_> try running "restricted-drivers-manager" from the terminal
<Pici> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> Package restricted-manager does not exist in hardy
<Pici> hrm.
<Andre_Gondim> yeah, i saw this when a try
<Pici> The package is named restricted-manager on my system :/
<Gigamo_> !info restricted-drivers-manager
<ubotu> Package restricted-drivers-manager does not exist in hardy
<Gigamo_> \o/
<Gigamo_> to come back to my question since noone answered yet, which way is the safest upgrading from gutsy to hardy? renaming all gutsy entries to hardy in sources.list or running update-manager -d?
<Andre_Gondim> Gigamo_, i think update-manager -d
<Gigamo_> kk
<Gigamo_> is it advised to close any running apps while doing that?
<Pici> I dont.
<Gigamo_> think i'll wait for alpha 4 to be released and then give it a spin then ^
<Andre_Gondim> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/177141 about restricted drivers manager
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177141 in ubuntu "[Hardy 8.04 Alpha-1] Restricted drivers administration does not exist. (Restricted-manager is not installed by default.)" [High,Confirmed]
<Pici> Aha.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, I have no printer configuration entry in the gnome menu in hardy, what is the correct package?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I tried gnome-cups-manager but that's the feisty interface
<Le-Chuck_ITA> system-config-printer
<Le-Chuck_ITA> will it stay in hardy ?
<wastrel> i have that package
<verb3k> Le-Chuck_ITA, I'm not at Hardyd at the moment, but can't you get that if you enter it in the command line
<verb3k> Le-Chuck_ITA, Hardy*
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I installed that, the doubt was why I didn't have it in principle
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if others have it, I will just keep it :)
<verb3k> Le-Chuck_ITA, don't worry, the Final Heron will just be fine :)
<wastrel> i didn't have nautilus at one point :]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ehe
<wastrel> so yeah it's just a symptom of running an alpha release
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok however I am pretty satisfied with the result: I configured a network printer and printed a test page in 10 seconds
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do that on windows, ah!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks all
<jimmyspark> owww cool
<verb3k> jimmyspark, what's cool :)
<jimmyspark> this chat room :D
<verb3k> jimmyspark, it's nice but not as active as #ubuntu
<jimmyspark> I don't run hardy yet, will prolly give it a few more weeks before i wack it on my desktop
<jimmyspark> u on it verb?
<verb3k> jimmyspark, I am like you, but I saw the the Hardy alpha release notes and there are awesome :)
<verb3k> jimmyspark, take a look:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha4
<verb3k> jimmyspark, we were in dire need of the CD burning solution and a decent bittorrent client in GNOME(KDE already have those)
<jimmyspark> i've used bittornado before and thought it to be pretty good?
<jimmyspark> oww i like the new world clock applet! heh
<jimmyspark> i love eye candy :P
<jimmyspark> system monitor revamp is nice too
<verb3k> where are you from?
<jimmyspark> oww i like the policy kit too
<jimmyspark> UK, u?
<verb3k> I knew that :)  I am from Saudi Arabia
<jimmyspark> i saw a suggestion for the new theme for hardy on launchpad site, hope they do something new
<verb3k> I don't think Hardy will have a new theme, probably just minor improvements over the previous one
<jimmyspark> how did you know?
<verb3k> know what?
<jimmyspark> verb3k: I knew that :)  I am from Saudi Arabia
<verb3k> your use of language reveals this :)
<jimmyspark> ahh :P
<jimmyspark> my cousin use to work in saudi
<jimmyspark> for one of the royal families or something, he was the head of their house
<verb3k> nice, do you watch football? PL ?
<jimmyspark> nah don't really follow football
<verb3k> I see, lots of UK people are insane about it (man united heh)
<jimmyspark> haha, yes they are - not my cup of tea though! haha
<jimmyspark> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/hardy-sparkle - this sounds good too
<verb3k> Nice, did you see the new Face Browser ? See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/GdmFaceBrowser
<verb3k> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gdm-face-browser
<jimmyspark> mmm GL login screen! nice
<jimmyspark> yes this looks cool!
<jimmyspark> hope i'll be bale to use the desktop effects full time after hardy
<jimmyspark> still a little too unstable for everyday use i've found
<verb3k> yes, work is in progress in that area
<jimmyspark> shame they aint putting AWN in to hardy
<verb3k> AWN is more unstable than compiz-fusion
<verb3k> and not all people really like eye candy :)  in fact ubuntu may be used in corporate environments so this type of feature won't be appreciated there
<jimmyspark> yeah i suppose, i use it at work + at home
<Pici> Hardy needs to be stable for LTS, not as gutsy as Gutsy was
<jimmyspark> i don;t use awn though, although it's nice desktop effects make my workstations unstable
<jimmyspark> yeah
<verb3k> True, gutsy is the most unstable release since I started using ubuntu
<jimmyspark> i've still got my folks on dapper drake :P
<jimmyspark> I found edgey to be the most unstable
<jimmyspark> edgy **
<Pici> I always forget about Edgy.
<verb3k> I am still refraining from distributing ubuntu because I am wating for the LTS release(gutsy is surely not suitable for large-scale distribution)
<jimmyspark> we all use gutsy where i work :-)
<jimmyspark> usplash still is buggy in gutsy out of the box
<Pici> Although users have to suffer with the unstableness of desktop effects, I'm glad we got it in Gutsy because I'm sure it would be nixed for its first implementation in an LTS.
<verb3k> yeah, pushing the new technologies aggressively to the real use environment is what will make them better
<verb3k> I've got to go now guys, see you soon :)
<jimmyspark> see ya verb3k
<jimmyspark> yeah Pici, thats a good point - i'm glad they made the release too, when they are stable ubuntu will kick osX & vistas ass in that department
<Gigamo_> !info awesome
<ubotu> awesome (source: awesome): dynamic and tiling window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.final-1 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 200 kB
<oly-> hi, just a quick question anyone know when mysql-query-browser might be fixed or if anyone plans to fix it ?
<oly-> been waiting for an update for it for a while now, so more concerned that some one knows its broke and plans to fix it for the final release
<oly-> i was going to report a bug, but all it says is that mysql-query-browser does not use launchpad for bug tracking which is not helpful :p
<hit> best way to get rid of mesa drivers?
<Assid> heya
<mtaylor> hey all -- I'm getting segfaults on hardy when trying to run /lib/cpp
<articpenguin3800> will a kernel upgrade break my ndiswrapper
<kristian42> MY gnome desktop doesnt seem to start properly with recent updates. Anyone know how to fix ?
<kristian42> q
<mtaylor> um
<mtaylor> mtaylor@solace:~$ ls -ltra /lib/cpp
<mtaylor> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2008-01-27 17:38 /lib/cpp -> /etc/alternatives/cpp
<mtaylor> mtaylor@solace:~$ sudo update-alternatives --list /lib/cpp
<mtaylor> No alternatives for /lib/cpp.
<kristian42> Hello ! Can someone tell me how to bring up the gnome desktop? It broke a day or so ago..
<kristian42> help
<mtaylor> kristian42: don't know for sure - but make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed? mine got uninstalled yesterday by mistake
<kristian42> mtaylor: No its installed, I get the brown screen but no icons of any sort
<mtaylor> oh fun
<mtaylor> kristian42: that I haven't seen
<kristian42> Would you know how I could reset the whole gnome configuration ?
<flipstar> whats about sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop ?
<kristian42> flipstar: I tried that, but it didnt help :(
<WorkingOnWise> would the package "hibernate" be a good thing to try if my laptop doesn't properly suspend or hibernate with Ubuntu "out-of-the-box"? I really dont think it is a Hardy issue. I think it is a cheapo hacked up oem bios issue...
<smallfoot-> when alpha4 come?
<flipstar> few days
<flipstar> 31.01 see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<kalpik> 31st jan
<smallfoot-> ok thanks
<smallfoot-> why is final come after alpha6?
<smallfoot-> isnt supposed be alpha, beta, rc?
<kalpik> smallfoot-, beta is there :) look harder ;)
<smallfoot-> oh
<Assid> heyaerr
<Assid> alpha is no where near complete
<smallfoot-> maybe page is little unclear for me
<smallfoot-> ya, i noticed alpha3 was sucks, it was run like windows95 alpha1
<kalpik> :P
<smallfoot-> :D
<kalpik> smallfoot-, i (fortunately) have 0 issues with updated alpha3
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> my alpha3 works sucks
<smallfoot-> i cant use ubuntu
<Assid> mine didnt even shut down right
<Assid> im afraid it wont start up again
<smallfoot-> when you upgrade to alpha release, it should warn you with red text "Are you fucking crazy? Seriously?"
<smallfoot-> lol
<smallfoot-> i regret upgrading to alpha
<jussi01> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<smallfoot-> i didnt know it would suck
<smallfoot-> ok sry
<kalpik> smallfoot-, they do that on the forums :)
<smallfoot-> they should do it inside the update manager, cuz i didnt read forum
<kalpik> smallfoot-, that's your bad then ;)
<smallfoot-> i just updated, thought it would be ubuntu 7.10 with new cool software, but oh no, it was a mess
<Assid> alpha is ummm ... "alpha " ?
<Pici> Not sure what you are expecting from an alpha...
<kalpik> smallfoot-, lol..
<kalpik> Pici, he told you what he was expecting - "new cool software" :p
<Assid> "welcome to alpha ubuntu ... we are now future ready and can read your brains.. with less crashes"
<smallfoot-> and i read this new X would be awesome and auto-detect everything, and be all good and work without config files
<smallfoot-> but it runs crap screen resolution with crap refresh rate
<kalpik> smallfoot-, notice the "would be"? :P
<smallfoot-> yeah, but its not
<smallfoot-> and its final release of xorg 7.3, so thats what it should be
<kalpik> smallfoot-, not necessarily.. integration is a huge part that decides how software behaves
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> well then i hope final ubuntu8 will be good
<Pici> Once we start getting to the later alphas is when things really start to work together
<kalpik> smallfoot-, dont hope, it WILL be good
<smallfoot-> ok :D
<kalpik> smallfoot-, especially since its gonna be an LTS
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> LTS means its gonna be a boring ass release which is same like 7.10 with nothing new?
<kalpik> smallfoot-, no! LTS=it will be more stable
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> then all versions should be LTS
<Pici> LTS = long term support = it pretty much has to be stable
<smallfoot-> in windows you have 10 year LTS
<Assid> jhahahahaha
<Assid> roflmao
<kalpik> smallfoot-, heh.. good point.. if you want a perfectly stable distro, try debian stable ;)
<Assid> <smallfoot-> in windows you have 10 year LTS
<kalpik> =))
<smallfoot-> yeah
<hit> a stable os is boring imo :p
<Assid> that goes for print on my door
<Assid> smallfoot-: no windows has 10 year support
<Assid> not even windows xp
<smallfoot-> server versions does
<smallfoot-> other versions got atleast 5 year support
<kalpik> smallfoot-, want more support? try RHEL!
<kalpik> smallfoot-, there are so many options my friend!
<kalpik> use the one that suits you the most!
<Pici> smallfoot-: Even if it Windows did, its a compeletly different animal, not free/libre
<smallfoot-> Windows NT 4.0 - Release date: 	July 29, 1996 -- Extended Support Period until June/July 2010,[2][3] security updates will be provided free of cost and paid support is still available.
<smallfoot-> oops, Unsupported as of December 31, 2004.[1] not 2010
<Assid> smallfoot-: and windows nt 4.0 costed........ ?
<smallfoot-> windows 2000 is 2010
<Assid> thats the only sane server they released
<smallfoot-> Windows XP - Release date: 	October 25, 2001 info -- Mainstream support (only with Service Pack 2 and Service Pack 3) Extended support until period April 8, 2014[
<smallfoot-> thats 13 year extended support
<Assid> hrmm
<Pici> I'm not sure what you're trying to prove, you really cant compare a Linux distribution to windows in terms of support.
<Assid> and what was windows millenium
<smallfoot-> Pici, why not?
<Assid> smallfoot-: when you pay for linux.. thats when you compare
<smallfoot-> Assid, WinME 6 years. Release date: 	September 14, 2000. Unsupported as of July 11, 2006
<smallfoot-> oh
<Assid> you want support.. pay a company for it
<Assid> it costs money to support older versions of software
<Assid> unless you plan to provide free support for older versions, your welcome to do so if you are
<kalpik> Assid, smallfoot- not really!
<kalpik> look at centos
<kalpik> How long will CentOS-2 updates be supported?
<kalpik> We intend to support CentOS-2 updates until May 31 2009.
<Assid> the reason why you dont upgrade windows that often is cause it costs money.. and organisations dont wanna buy 100s of licenses everytime microsoft sneezes out a new os
<Assid> kalpik: and centos is by a company ?
<Assid> some kind of organisation?
<Assid> heck.. check debian woody
<kalpik> Assid, its same as RHEL.. only free
<kalpik> Assid, centos 2 is OLD! current version is centos5 :)
<Assid> k
<Assid> well im just saying
<Assid> it costs resources to support older platform
<kalpik> yeah true
<Assid> if you take debian for example
<Assid> first and foremost its sooo damn huge it has different versions for different platforms
<Assid> imagine making backports for every version of every platform for more than 5 years
<Assid> ridiculous!
<Assid> then why upgrade?
<kalpik> heh yeah
<Assid> why not just come out with windows 98 SP15 ?
<kalpik> smallfoot-, anyway, if you like windows more cause of its support, by all means USE it! :)
<Assid> smallfoot-: dont feel bad.. im using it as my desktop.. but my servers and laptop all use linux
<Assid> if you care more about extended support..you can vcery well stick to xp
<Assid> its just same old thing.. with longer support
<Assid> and if you pay microsoft.. im sure they will support 98 too]
<flipstar> will hardy finally run on 2.6.24 ?
<flipstar> i heard 2.6.25 just released
<Spenser309> flipster 24 relased yesterday
<flipstar> hm and what do you think when will ext4 be stable enough ?
<Spenser309> im sorry 24 kernel landed on the 24
<Spenser309> jan 24
<Spenser309> From what ive read ext4 is very stable the question is just if its enterprise stable
<smallfoot-> oh cool
<flipstar> nice
<Gnine> removed flashnonfree, installed gnash via synaptic - system restart: failure - no flash playback - firefox did not recognized gnash. reinstalled flashnonfree - restart - flash media: ok.
<Gnine> x86_64 amd tk53
<wastrel> hi
<blkorpheus> yo
<Nik0la0s> hello
<Nik0la0s> any idea why echo "test" | mailx -s "hello friend" nikos1337@gmail.com
<Nik0la0s>  doesnt sent me the mail?
<wastrel> try with -v and you can get verbose output with some useful error msgs maybe
<Nik0la0s>   ** nikos1337@gmail.com R=nonlocal: Mailing to remote domains not supported
<Nik0la0s> can you help me
<Nik0la0s> i ant send neither with mutt or mailx
<wastrel> did you install postfix?  is this hardy?
<Nik0la0s> yes it is hardy
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$ uname -a
<Nik0la0s> Linux dell 2.6.24-3-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 3 23:30:29 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Nik0la0s> isnt mutt adequate?
<wastrel> you need postfix.
<Nik0la0s> why?
<wastrel> mutt can't talk to a remote mail server, it uses local transport
<Nik0la0s> mutt and mail can only talk to local MTA ?
<Nik0la0s> which is postfix?
<wastrel> that's correct
<Nik0la0s> is there a cli mail cleint that can use remote MTA?
<wastrel> maybe pine i don't know.  postfix isn't horrible
<wastrel> sendmail is but fortunately for us postfix exists :]
<Nik0la0s> i dont knwo how to configure postfix
<Nik0la0s> can you helpe me configute postfix?
<wastrel> install it and open /etc/postfix/main.cf
<Nik0la0s> it asks soem things during instalaltion
<Nik0la0s> do i need psotfix or exim?
<wastrel> postfix
<Nik0la0s> why this ?>?
<wastrel> both will work, postfix is easier imo
<Nik0la0s> ok
<Nik0la0s> sudo nano etc/postfix/main.cf ?
<Nik0la0s> ?
<wastrel> if you use nano
<Nik0la0s> yes
<Nik0la0s> okey its na mepty fike
<Nik0la0s> file
<wastrel> are you in /  ?
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$ pwd
<Nik0la0s> /home/nik
<wastrel> /etc/postfix/main.cf should exist
<Nik0la0s> ah yes it does
<Nik0la0s> now?
<wastrel> add a line  relayhost = your.isps.mailserver
<Nik0la0s> bottom end?
<wastrel> at the bottom should be fine
<Nik0la0s> wait
<Nik0la0s> how cna i search for this line inside the file using nano?
<Nik0la0s>  /relay ?
<wastrel> my default one seems to have it
<wastrel> i odn't know how to search in nano
<wastrel> just scroll down to the bottom, it's not a long file
<Nik0la0s> ye sit does!
<Nik0la0s> i want to use gmail's smtp server
<wastrel> smtp auth?  i don't know how to do that offhand
<Nik0la0s> relayhost = smtp.gmail.com
<Nik0la0s> ?
<Nik0la0s> its TLS
<Nik0la0s> and its port is 587
<wastrel> http://ben.franske.com/blogs/2005/09/06/postfix_smtp_auth_support_for_relayhost
<Nik0la0s> what do i need to add?
<Nik0la0s> to tell it use 587 port and tls?
<wastrel> i can't say - mine is a basic smtp relay on 25 no auth no security
<Nik0la0s>  smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes
<Nik0la0s> smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sasl_passwd
<Nik0la0s> smtp_sasl_security_options =
<Nik0la0s> do i ahve to add these lines?
<Nik0la0s> if i sue another basic server
<Nik0la0s> 'do i need to tell it its 25?
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$ echo "test" | mail -v -s "hello friend" nikos1337@gmail.com
<Nik0la0s> Mail Delivery Status Report will be mailed to <nik>.
<Nik0la0s> wastrel, ?
<Nik0la0s> it deosnt work!
<Nik0la0s> hELP
<wastrel> i'm reading the docs
<wastrel> relayhost takes   hostname:port
<Nik0la0s> myhostname = dell
<Nik0la0s> alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
<Nik0la0s> alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
<Nik0la0s> mydestination = dell, localhost.localdomain, localhost
<Nik0la0s> relayhost = mail.forthnet.gr
<Nik0la0s> mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 192.168.0.0/16
<Nik0la0s> mailbox_size_limit = 0
<Nik0la0s> recipient_delimiter =
<Nik0la0s> inet_interfaces = loopback-only
<Nik0la0s> inet_protocols = all
<wastrel> 25 is default, you don't need to specify
<Nik0la0s> ahhh
<Nik0la0s> so it must be
<Nik0la0s> relayhost = mail.forthnet.gr:25
<Nik0la0s> so it is ok as it is?
<Nik0la0s> i put 25 anyhow
<Nik0la0s> but mail still aitn sent
<wastrel> you probably want to remove the ssl stuff because the relayhost isn't using it now
<wastrel> ah you didn't put that in.
<Nik0la0s> yes i remove it
<Nik0la0s> when i decided to use my isp mail settigns'instead of gmails
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$ echo "test" | mutt -s "hello friend" nikos1337@gmail.com
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$
<Nik0la0s> but no mail arrives at gmai address :)
<wastrel> change your hostname
<Nik0la0s> :(
<Nik0la0s> to what?
<wastrel> it needs to be an internet address
<Nik0la0s> dell isnt acceptable?
<Nik0la0s> you mean this myhostname = dell
<wastrel> probably not due to anti-spam
<wastrel> yes.  myhostname = forthenet.gr
<wastrel> maybe
<Nik0la0s> without username in front?
<Nik0la0s> myhostname = forthnet.gr
<Nik0la0s> ?
<Nik0la0s> or
<wastrel> whatever works. give it a try
<Nik0la0s> myhostname = nikos@forthnet.gr
<Nik0la0s> networks ok?
<Nik0la0s> mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 192.168.0.0/16
<Nik0la0s> it worked!!!!
<wastrel> yes the 192.168/16 isn't necessary unless this machine is accepting mail from the LAN
<Nik0la0s> it fucking worked!
<Nik0la0s> it needed change to the hiostanme
<wastrel> thank spammers for that
<Nik0la0s> lol yeah
<Nik0la0s> <wastrel> yes the 192.168/16 isn't necessary unless this machine is accepting mail from the LAN
<Nik0la0s> what do you mean by that?
<wastrel> used to be nobody'd care what you said you were sending from
<wastrel> ok the 192.168/16 is the LAN address.  it means the server is listening for machines on the LAN who want to relay mail through it.
<wastrel> this would be fine if you have trusted machines on that lan who need to relay mail through your postfix
<Nik0la0s> you mean other pcs using my pc to send mals cause iam runnign postfix?
<wastrel> it's unnecessary otherwise.  and  bad if you're say, wifi and any old person can spam through your postfix if they're on the same 192.168/16 network
<Nik0la0s> true
<Nik0la0s> ill remove it
<Nik0la0s> will it work if i use as hostanme soemthign else that forthnet.gr ?
<wastrel> probably , but probably needs to be something that resolves to a real internet ip
<wastrel> depends on the policy of the relay host
<wastrel> in this case they're obviously checking
<wastrel> because dell didn't work
<Nik0la0s> ill try again!
<Nik0la0s> mydestination = dell, localhost.localdomain, localhost
<Nik0la0s> also what this tell postfix?
<wastrel> what machine it's running on
<wastrel> basically what "local" mail looks like
<wastrel> user@localhost
<Nik0la0s> if i get an answer to what mail it willr eturn to?
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$ echo "test" | mutt -s "hello friend" nikos1337@gmail.com
<Nik0la0s> sendmail: warning: valid_hostname: invalid character 64(decimal): orthodox@hacker.gr
<Nik0la0s> :(
<Nik0la0s> sendmail: fatal: file /etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter myhostname: bad parameter value: orthodox@hacker.gr
<wastrel> you have unicode in there?
<wastrel> you have @  in there
<wastrel> myhostname isn't an email address
<Nik0la0s> yes i put a username infront
<Nik0la0s> a domain instead?
<wastrel> it needs to be a dns name not an email name
<wastrel> no @
<Nik0la0s> but what if i want to make it seem if from a@b.com ?
<wastrel> that's the mail client's job
<wastrel> hrm .  you can do that with envelope rewrites
<wastrel> i forget how
<Nik0la0s> i used myhostanem = hacker.rg and it worked!
<wastrel> i have to run out and do some errands.
<Nik0la0s> damn
<wastrel> have fun sending mail
<Nik0la0s> will you be back?
<Nik0la0s> thanks
<askand> How is tracker working in hardy? Better than in Gutsy?
<blkorpheus> tracker is eating resources
<blkorpheus> apt-get rid of tracker
<askand> blkorpheus: ah ok, tought it was fixed..boring :(
<ace> what is the command for services program?
<Pici> bum?
<ace> default program, when you go to system>services
<ace> mine will not open
<Pici> ace: services-admin
<Pici> Is places>networking working? two of my hardy machines are complaing about it, but I'm not sure if its because they were upgraded.
<ace> yes thats it, and yes that does not work either
<Pici> Ah, found it: bug 185756
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185756 in nautilus "Couldn't display "network:///" - Nautilus cannot handle network:locations" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185756
<ace> took me forever to get screens and graphics program, gtkdisplay-configure i think its called, to work. solution was to add a server layout section to xorg.conf
<phroughy> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<phroughy> exit
<phroughy> woot, i got my synaptics touchpad working in hardy
<phroughy> next up: nvidia
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-29
<Toma-> Anyone come across a failure to install over a pre-existing install with the daily builds on x86_64?
<Toma-> Anyone had any issues installing with x86_64?
<DanaG> OOh, another cool thing about PulseAudio: the duplicate thingy has amazingly good synchronization.
<DanaG> I haven't tried using it to network sinks, but when I've used it on two sound cards, the audio was so in-sync that you get NO echo, and get stuff either in-phase or out-of-phase, depending on physical distance.
<DanaG> OOh, another cool thing about PulseAudio: the duplicate thingy has amazingly good synchronization.
<DanaG> I haven't tried using it to network sinks, but when I've used it on two sound cards, the audio was so in-sync that you get NO echo, and get stuff either in-phase or out-of-phase, depending on physical distance.
<DanaG> (i think my message got lost... Pidgin fails at noticing network disconnection.
<wastrel> pulse audio
<FunnyLookinHat> Will the next Kubuntu Alpha have a KDE4 Branch to test?
<zoke> FunnyLookinHat they already do have a KD4 branch
<zoke> I just can't find it atm
<FunnyLookinHat> zoke, well I saw the kde4 build released the day after KDE4 was released into the wild
<zoke> thats it
<FunnyLookinHat> But taht was just an initial test live branch I thought....
<zoke> kubuntu-kd4
<zoke> it's going to be like that until hardy+1
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah ok, so that will be updated with the next Alpha release?
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh no?
<zoke> FunnyLookinHat the releases will be kept up todate
<FunnyLookinHat> Awesome, thanks!
<FunnyLookinHat> (I'm waiting for the next alpha to test it on m macbook)
<zoke> but you won't see it in normal kubuntu until post hardy
<FunnyLookinHat> Right.
 * DanaG wonders what brand of laptop actually supports all the cool gnome-power-manager stuff such as ambient light sensors, keyboard lights, and such.
<FunnyLookinHat> Macbook Pros probably do...  only because the converts expect all of the same hardware support.
<FunnyLookinHat> ;)
<DanaG> One mouse buton == no buy.
<DanaG> s/buton/button/
<FunnyLookinHat> DanaG, well I just tap with two fingers for a right click...  and I actually like it more now   : )
<DanaG> What about when in Windows?
<FunnyLookinHat> Windows?  What's that?
<wastrel> i rightclick
<wastrel> how do you middle-click?
<FunnyLookinHat> Apple has bootcamp software that lets you map a rightclick in windows
<FunnyLookinHat> three finger tap
<FunnyLookinHat> and it's VERY accurate
<FunnyLookinHat> I was really amazed
<DanaG> Oh, and when I tried Feisty LiveCD on a friend's MacBook, I was appalled to see that the battery DOESN'T REPORT WATTAGE!
<wastrel> i don't like os x :p
<DanaG> Here's my touchpad config in Ubuntu: twofingerscroll (horz and vert).
<FunnyLookinHat> lol, yeah Gutsy improved a lot of that
<FunnyLookinHat> LOL
<DanaG> It's a BIOS (-emulation) limitation, isn't it>
<DanaG> ?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I have one-finger tap == nothing; 2-finger == middle, 3-finger == right.
<DanaG> Can't do that in OS X.
<DanaG> Hardy is actually my primary OS.
<FunnyLookinHat> Not sure to be honest, but my power manager lets me see all aspects of the battery usage (wattage, voltage, etc.)
<DanaG> Try PowerTop, too.
<FunnyLookinHat> I LOVE powertop!
<FunnyLookinHat> It's freaking amazing.
<DanaG> Another thing: for some reason, I just don't like Apple.  I'm not sure why -- perhaps it's something about freedom.
<DanaG> Oh, and the "my way or the highway" attitude.
<FunnyLookinHat> Not only did Core2Duo chips win be back over, but powertop made apple the best thing ever in my book
<FunnyLookinHat> LOL
<FunnyLookinHat> True that.
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm in it for the hardware.
<blkorpheus> updated liferea, but still the unread advance bug remains:(
<DanaG> Anybody have Asus notebooks?
<blkorpheus> why?1?
<FunnyLookinHat> blkorpheus, why at me?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one thing I reeeeeeeeeeeeeally want to see in a notebook: audio chip with multiple streaming -- have surround outputs AND a separate front output.
<FunnyLookinHat> DanaG, that would be sweeeeeet   :-D
<DanaG> I know Realtek chips can do that, but the OEM has to wire it up correctly.
<blkorpheus> FunnyLookinHat, no
<wastrel> what's powertop
<FunnyLookinHat> wastrel, power management software for creating maximum CPU efficiency for best battery life
<FunnyLookinHat> it analyzes your CPU cycles and the processes using them and makes recommendations
<wastrel> how strange
<wastrel> like "don't play WoW so much" ?
<FunnyLookinHat> LOL
<FunnyLookinHat> More like, "Disable the USB mass storage interface unless in use" etc.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one really nice feature on my Gateway notebook: a toggle-all-LEDs hotkey.
<wastrel> ?
<wastrel> like the caps lock and num lock?
<DanaG> And hard drive, and wireless, and power button, too.
<DanaG> And the power and battery LEDs on the front.
<FunnyLookinHat> What's the point of that?
<DanaG> SO you can watch a movie in the dark, if you want to, without having distracting LEDs.
<wastrel> oic
<wastrel> you turn them off :]
<FunnyLookinHat> Wow...  that's about as big a deal as having a front audio port (as opposed to 5 inches farther on the side)
<DanaG> Actually, it's a little touch nobody thinks of, but it turns out to be really nice.
<DanaG> It also means I can leave the laptop on at night and not have anything (except the ethernet port) lit up.
<FunnyLookinHat> I doubt I'd ever use it. but I'm glad you enjoy it  : )
<shirish> Hi all, has anybody got the 2.6.24 series kernel. For in my menu I've only 2.6.22-14-generic only. Also doing a uname -r gives me the same.
<wastrel> 2.6.24-5-generic
<shirish> wastrel: how did you get the new one?
<wastrel> i got a 2.6.24-something when i upgraded from gusty iirc
<wastrel> then just upgrading got me newer versions.
<shirish> this is not good for I'm not getting the newer version or perhaps I've them but they are not in menu.lst, something somewhere is not right.
<Toma-> Anyone had any issues installing with x86_64?
<DanaG> Lovely, I just got another one of those nvidia lockups.
<DanaG> It recovered, but boy is it annoying.
<wastrel> nvidia lockups you say?
<wastrel> this box is my first with an nvidia card seems to be problem-free so far
<Toma-> i get nvidia lockups all the time
<Toma-> Xid's
<Toma-> alot more common when using KDE apps
<DanaG> compiz.real[10915]: segfault at 00000004 eip b5cf69e6 esp bf8cbd50 error 4
<shirish> wastrel: DanaG: I have linux-image-2.6.24-5-generic but in menu.lst only 2.6.22-14-generic appears, any ideas guys how to fix that?
<DanaG> sudo update-grub ?
<shirish> ah yes,
<shirish> lemme try that
<wastrel> i don't use kde apps generally
 * DanaG must go AFK for a while -- homework.
<dbmood1> hi ah got a question with running 64bit ubuntu- do i for an intel 64bit computer grab the amd64 isos or are there intel 64bit isos ?
<Toma-> 64bit covers it all
<dbmood1> ... really it says amd64 on my isp's repo :)
<Toma-> well good luck finding a intel one then
<dbmood1> eh
<dbmood1> do i need an intel one ?
<tumbleweed__> no
<dbmood1> good thought you were serious there for a second
<dbmood1> -couldn't find any info about it
<dbmood1> btw i can upgrade to 64bit ubuntu from 32bit yeah ?
<Toma-> no
<dbmood1> - like keep the conf files no ?
<hydrogen> theres no real reason to use 64 bit ubuntu
<dbmood1> ... ... hits head
<Toma-> theres some conf files youll need to get rid of
<tumbleweed__> yes there is
<tumbleweed__> it's faster on 64-bit cpus
<dbmood1> hydrogen how about 64bit is really cool and i just found out this box i was given a while ago has it
<Toma-> *with over 4gb of ram
<tumbleweed__> 64-bit cpus only really emulate 32bit, so it's better to use a 64-bit os on it
<dbmood1> mmm - even with other things toma you can get some performance
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> no
<tumbleweed__> also
<hydrogen> it is not faster
<tumbleweed__> yes
<hydrogen> using 64bit
<tumbleweed__> it is
<hydrogen> than 32bit
<tumbleweed__> 32bit cpu's are also vulnerable to the y3k glitch
<hydrogen> its a larger pain in ones rear end, unless you happen to a) have > 4gb of ram or b) run lots and lots of high end mathemtical software
<tumbleweed__> no
<tumbleweed__> it really isn't
<hydrogen> oh, thats a definate reason to worry about using 64bit software
<tumbleweed__> no
<hydrogen> MY COMPUTER MIGHT BREAK IN 993 YEARS
<hydrogen> omg
<tumbleweed__> no
<tumbleweed__> 20
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> y3k
<hydrogen> is year 3000
<tumbleweed__> I know
<hydrogen> thats 993 years away
<tumbleweed__> y3k is just a nickname
<Toma-> #ubuntu-offtopic to continue the 64bit VS 32bit war
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> no need to continue it
<Toma-> exactly.
<dbmood1> dude do you encode stuff ?
<hydrogen> I'd rather stay out of lolcode territory
<Toma-> im sure dbmood1 has read all about the benefits of 64bit
<hydrogen> err, lolcat
<hydrogen> I was close!
<dbmood1> lets move to the other channel and stop spamming this one
<tumbleweed__> lol
<DanaG> wow, it's quiet.
<Toma-> good isnt it
<pwnguin> could just mean the latest update broke networking :P
<Toma-> heheh
<alka_trash> just wondering, does hard feel faster than gutsy and feisty?
<Oli```> Argl so many orphaned updates today >_<
<Oli```> and no restricted-core or manager ='(
<buz> according to launchpad, virtualbox-ose-1.5.4 should be in hardy since the 26th but i still get the broken 1.5.0 release when trying to install it?
<flipstar> i know silly question but did you do an apt-get update?
<flipstar> for me Version: 1.5.4-dfsg-4ubuntu1 is availible
<buz> flipstar: twice daily
<buz> what repo are you using?
<flipstar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53945/
<buz> i'm using the swiss mirror but i'll be damned if thats the reason
<buz> if i fetch the packages from launchpad i can build module and install it
<buz> which is um weird
<buz> looks like the modules are not propery built which leads to weird errors in aptitude
<flipstar> im using the main mirror due md5 issues..
<buz> flipstar: did you just search for the package or try to install it?
<flipstar> nope
<flipstar> didnt installed
<buz> it seems like it erronously depends on 2.6.22 still
<flipstar> just used apt-cache show
<flipstar> what why did you keep that 'old' kernel ?
<buz> i did not
<buz> the deb seems broken
<buz> when i manually do build the kernel module and then try to install virtualbox-ose it works
<flipstar> i'll try to install..
<flipstar> right i get the error message brocken packege..
<buz> looks like the modules are not provided
<buz> but they are easily built from virtualbox-ose-source
<buz> well thanks anyway
<buz> now i can go try kde on windows :P
<flipstar> nice
<adrock358> HELLO?
<adrock358> I have a question for you
<adrock358> C'mon, somebody answer
<adrock358> 140 people.  can't all be asleep.
<flipstar> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<adrock358> flipstar.  hook me up.  i got a question
<adrock358> yeah, but why would i ask a question to a dead room?
<adrock358> what would that do for me besides kill time, which i, nor anyone, has?
<adrock358> how do i manually install updates?
<adrock358> flipstar, do you know?
<adrock358> from the command line?
<adrock358> say I want to install all updates.....all of them.  is there a single command?
<adrock358> nice.  i'm glad i asked the questions.  thanks flipstar
<adrock358> !don't ask if it's late and no one is there
<BenderUnit22> It's never late on the internets.
<flipstar> hm is you sure you grown enough for hardy ?
<adrock358> no, i'm not
<flipstar> try man apt-get
<adrock358> flipstar.  thanks bro
<Assid> heya
<Assid> how goes it
<BenderUnit22> Returning to mpd, I'm slightly confused seeing it only indexes mp3 files (of which I have about ten).
<BenderUnit22> It seems to ignore my .ogg files. Does anybody know what I might be overlooking?
<BenderUnit22> *blush* Permissions problem, sorry for the noise. :/
<rsk> where can i find alpha 4 ?
<flipstar> in ~48h everywhere
<flipstar> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<zombie_monkey> When I open "users and groups" adn click "unlick" I get "could not authenticate" "an unexpected error has occured"; running from a terminal users-admin, when I click Unlock, beside that message, in the terminal I get: "** (users-admin:5873): CRITICAL **: The name org.gnome.PolicyKit was not provided by any .service files"; when I run sudo users-admin, before it loads, in the terminal: "** (users-admin:5771): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session informa
<zombie_monkey> em, Unlock*
<clusty> i asked in #ubuntu but got no help.
<clusty> installed the cUDA drivers from nvidia and screwed up the nice drivers installed by ubuntu
<clusty> how can I fix it back?
<clusty> tryed doing dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<clusty> and nvidia-glx-new
<clusty> anything else i can try?
<Gigamo> envy
<Gigamo> ^^
<Pici> ...
<Pici> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Gigamo> cant you use envy to remove the drivers completely though?
<nat6138> I think Envy just updates the drivers.
<Gigamo> when I messed my system earlier I could run envy in textual interface and clean my nvidia driver
<Gigamo> dunno if that works in hardy
<clusty> i have a hunch that the CUDA stuff left me some files
<clusty> lemme try
<zombie_monkey> I rebooted, same thing
<clusty> i don't have envy
<clusty> what package do i need to get?
<Gigamo> albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<clusty> fingers crossed :D
<clusty> long live envy
<clusty> ....and the spagetti :D
<Gigamo> :)
<Oli```> Has anybody else noticed the current xorg hogging a lot of RAM?
<flipstar> nothing unusual here..
<Oli```> mine's using 170megs (according to the system monitor). I don't think it used to get anywhere near that high
<flibberdy> Hi all, does anyone know how to disable the update manager in xubuntu hardy?
<flibberdy> nm i remembered, software sources -> updates if anyone else has a brainfart
<Gigamo> lovely word
<Gigamo> brainfart
<Gigamo> :P
<EmmerP> so what's really new in Hardy in an end-user perspective? Firefox 3 and Xorg 7.3?
<EmmerP> Does compiz-fusion still work with X7.3?
<bardyr> EmmerP, its more solid, mere polish and runs a little better and has new stuff
<bardyr> EmmerP, hardy is a LTS so its more about making it rock solid then features
<EmmerP> ok, I was already impressed by gutsy, thinking that was lts too
<bardyr> EmmerP, nope
<bardyr> EmmerP, only other LTS is 6.06
<EmmerP> Think I'll give it a shot then...although its Alpha 3:)
<wastrel> i thought it was 4 now
<EmmerP> could be
<hit> 4 will come in few days
<bardyr> EmmerP, i would wait to alpha4 out the 31.
<bardyr> EmmerP, aplha3 really sucks, way to shitty kernel :D
<bardyr> alpha*
<EmmerP> what exactly is shitty about it?
<hit> everything for me atm with alpha3
<EmmerP> heh
<hit> +fine
<EmmerP> e
<hit> installed when it was alpha1 and upgrading since then
<EmmerP> So everything's fine for you you mean
<flipstar> i'am onboard since alpha 3
<bardyr> EmmerP, its unstable and aint working properly
<hit> there was problems with some HAL packages for me
<hit> lost my connection and couldn't upgrade anymore
<ccooke> bardyr: ... you're aware of the concept of an Aplha release, yes?
<flipstar> for me there was - unitill now - nothing i couldn't deal with :P
<ccooke> or an alpha release (evidently my fingers are not aware of the concept of spelling)
<bardyr> ccooke, yea been on hardy since the repos opened ;)
<hit> flipstar, excactly
<ccooke> flipstar: what happened now?
<bardyr> ccooke, but i still dont recommend ubuntu hardy alpha 3
<flipstar> no i mean it isn't stable yet..
<flipstar> so who knows what happens tomorrow
<ccooke> bardyr: well, no. Nobody *should* be recommending it. Unless the people you're talking to are experienced testers who won't be surprised or worried when it breaks :-)
<bmk789> i just switched to the hardy kernel, what is the "extra timer interrupt" shown in powertop?
<Nik0la0s> hello
<Nik0la0s> i installed and configures postfix to be abel to send mail
<Nik0la0s> now can i receive mail as well ?
<flipstar> try write yourself a mail :)
<EmmerP> by the way bardyr, you sound a bit contradictive about Hardy: on the one hand you say 'its stable, polished, etc' and at the same time 'its unstable and not working properly'
<Nik0la0s> well i dont knwo which is my local mail
<EmmerP> try username@host
<flipstar> yes it is an development release
<bardyr> EmmerP, its goals are stable, polished, etc
<flipstar> it is going to be stable
<EmmerP> I'm familiar with dev releases
<EmmerP> using gentoo, beryl, ati drivers, etc in its newest forms
<EmmerP> and ubuntu for about a year now
<Nik0la0s> my local maio,s eems to be nik@dell
<bardyr> and currently i have not any major problems with it, but alpha3 was had a really buggy kernel
<Nik0la0s> can i sent mail from my gmail accoutn to nik@dell ?
<Nik0la0s> will it come?
<flipstar> no
<Nik0la0s> then how cna i be sure i will be receiving mails?
<Nik0la0s> i mean always from comamnd line
<Nik0la0s> and when is ent mails they look like nik@gmail.com
<Nik0la0s> but my gmail account its not nik its nikos1337
<Nik0la0s> so even if i sent mails they are not sent as for me
<Nik0la0s> plz help
<EmmerP> I think you need to explain yourself a little bit more
<EmmerP> what are you trying to do using which programs
<WorkingOnWise> Are there nautilus updates in the repos that have ben there for several days that are still being held back? I have several in update manager and am wondering if it's the repos holding them or my install mesed up?
<EmmerP> and which config
<Nik0la0s> what i want to do is to be able to send and recive mails form cli
<Nik0la0s> using mutt and postfix
<DanaG> Hmm, if you try doing updates with Aptitude (run with no parameters), it should give more info on why things are being held back.
<flipstar> WorkingOnWise: they might be released soon .. you can manually do it with update-manager -d
<Nik0la0s> all i did is configure postfix to let me use my isp's mail server
<DanaG> Hash Sum mismatch on mirrors.kernel.org.  Odd.
<Nik0la0s> and i can sent mails but they look like nik@gmail.com
<flipstar> DanaG: you might try another server..
<WorkingOnWise> flipstar: why are they being held?
<Nik0la0s> EmmerP, ?
<DanaG> I use both mirrors.kernel.org and us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<DanaG> Mine doesn't show held, but it doesn't show changelogs for those packages.
<DanaG> I try not install things without reading changelogs.
<bardyr> WorkingOnWise, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DanaG> However, some things (such as gcc) seem to never SHOW any changelogs.
<flipstar> DanaG: you can change from local to main server in adept_manager
<DanaG> Try just plain 'sudo aptitude'.
<DanaG> I use both servers at once, with the faster one listed first to take priority in sources.list.
<flipstar> WorkingOnWise: no idea..maybe depencies issues maybe nothing
<flipstar> maybe you can test to exchange both..
<Nik0la0s> will someone going to help me/>
<EmmerP> Nik0la0s: mails sent from your mutt+postfix setup have as sender nik@gmail.com? then that address must be somewhere in the config
<EmmerP> .muttrc or /etc/postfix.conf or something
<robertj> does anyone know what the status of gvfs' ftp backend is in Hardy?
<EmmerP> not very familiar with it
<DanaG> Well, it's working fine -- it's just fallen back to the secondary mirror.
<DanaG> It just must mean that the first one is currently syncing, or something.
<Nik0la0s> EmmerP, yes its /etc/postfix/main.cf
<DanaG> Anyway, gotta' go.
<Nik0la0s> i agve as myhostname = gmail.com
<EmmerP> whats your username, nik?
<EmmerP> ah that makes sense
<EmmerP> why gmail.com
<EmmerP> your hostname should be the hostname of your server
<Nik0la0s> well i wanted to look like iam sendign mails from my gmail account
<Nik0la0s> ok my isp is forthnet.gr
<EmmerP> aha
<Nik0la0s> so  myhostname = forthnet.gr right?
<Nik0la0s> but my username is nkouras in forthnet
<Nik0la0s> not nik
<Nik0la0s> nik is my username in linux
<Nik0la0s> how can i amke it look like iam nkouras@ath.forthnet.gr?
<EmmerP> isn't there a 'from' address in postfix config?
<WorkingOnWise> flipstar: bardyr: I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it comes up with 1 package. update-manager  -d comes up with none. Since Thursday the same nautilus updates have been in the repos. I can wait till their ready if thats the case, I just want to be sure their not held back because of something on my system, and if it is my system, to figure out what is wrong.
<Nik0la0s> EmmerP, no there isnt
<EmmerP> what's forthnet
<Nik0la0s> my isp
<bardyr> WorkingOnWise, go to the software source manager and add all repos and check recommended, etc updates
<EmmerP> so now you don't want to be the sender your gmail address?
<Nik0la0s> a yes
<Nik0la0s> okey lest say'
<Nik0la0s> i want to look like nikos1337@gmail.com
<Nik0la0s> lets forget forthnet
<Nik0la0s> lest say i want to use my gmail account
<Nik0la0s> 1st is to myhostname = gmail.com
<Nik0la0s> correct?
<bardyr> no
<Nik0la0s> as relay i uses this relayhost = mail.forthnet.gr:25
<Nik0la0s> because my isp allows relay
<Nik0la0s> although i guess i had to use smtp.gmail.com:557
<WorkingOnWise> bardyr: did that as soon as the reboot from install. Only thing not on is the cd and the Unsuppoeted (backports)
<bardyr> Nik0la0s, forward your gmail mail to your box or fetch it with IMAP/POP3
<Nik0la0s> bardyr, how?
<bardyr> Nik0la0s, then get your client to send/fetch it from gmail with pop3/imap
<Nik0la0s> one thing at a time
<Nik0la0s> 1st i wan tto just be able to sent mails
<bardyr> Nik0la0s, google knows or man your_mail_app
<Nik0la0s> i cna send mails but appear as nik@gmail.com
<Nik0la0s> while my accoutn is nikos137@gmail.com
<Nik0la0s> EmmerP, ?
<EmmerP> mutt has a 'from address' option as config
<Nik0la0s> the from address has to be in mutt or postfix
<Nik0la0s> ?
<WorkingOnWise> bardyr: are u fully updated atm?
<bardyr> yea
<EmmerP> if you are using mutt to send mails it should be mutt
<EmmerP> check this:
<EmmerP> http://wiki.mutt.org/?MuttFaq/Header
<bmk789> i upgraded to hardy's tickless kernel and my power consumption went from about 15W to 17-18, what gives?
<WorkingOnWise> will u check your nautilus ver for me? mine is 2.20.0-2ubuntu3, and the one in the repo being held is 2.21.6-0ubuntu2
<Nik0la0s> i can tfind mutt's conf
<Nik0la0s> why use mutt and not use mail?
<Nik0la0s> what is simpler?
<EmmerP> I thought u wanted to use mutt
<EmmerP> <Nik0la0s> what i want to do is to be able to send and recive mails form cli
<EmmerP> <Nik0la0s> using mutt and postfix
<Nik0la0s> yes but it smes diffciuly
<EmmerP> I never use mail
<Nik0la0s> please direct me step by step
<EmmerP> so can't help you any further
<Nik0la0s> you use mutt?
<EmmerP> yes
<EmmerP> follow that link
<Nik0la0s> its not clear
<Nik0la0s> isnt ehre a file in mutt i can configure to say
<Nik0la0s> iam who iam
<EmmerP> it says to edit ~/.muttrc, so do vim ~/.muttrc
<Nik0la0s> and sent mail from that address?
<EmmerP> that's what I told you
<EmmerP> http://wiki.mutt.org/?MuttFaq/Header
<EmmerP> says how to say who you are
<Nik0la0s> its mepty file
<Nik0la0s> ~/.muttrc is an amtpy file
<Nik0la0s> empty
<WorkingOnWise> bardyr: will u check your nautilus ver for me? mine is 2.20.0-2ubuntu3, and the one in the repo being held is 2.21.6-0ubuntu2
<bardyr> 2.21-6
<bardyr> .6
<EmmerP> Nik0la0s, that's possible, nothing wrong with that
<bardyr> WorkingOnWise, you are better off with the old version, 21.6 is very unstable :D
<bardyr> but has some nice additions
<EmmerP> but you should use a mutt howto to learn mutt
<WorkingOnWise> bardyr: do u have backports enabled?
<bardyr> yea
<bardyr> but it should be empty
<WorkingOnWise> that must be the dif...i usually dont turn it on
<WorkingOnWise> however, I was wondering because Natilus is fubar on my machine and figured it was something to do with a 1/2 update of Nautilus, hence the held back packages in the repos
<EmmerP> Nik0la0s: I have to go now, good luck, but I think you need to study some more howtos/guides
<WorkingOnWise> all in all its been pretty uneventful testing hardy...I'll enable backports ans see what we can do about that!
<Assid> err
<Assid> so what new can we expect from hardy as such over gutsy ?
<WorkingOnWise> Assid: more polished, focus on long term support.
<Assid> okay so no new features
<Assid> atleast i know what im testing for
<Assid> hehe
<WorkingOnWise> some. awn is in the repos. evolution now does 2 way sync with gogle cal.
<WorkingOnWise> google
<Assid> awn ?
<Assid> the dock ?
<WorkingOnWise> yup
<Assid> sweet
<WorkingOnWise> kinda
<hydrogen> gnome will add two new features that have been in kde for years, and everyone will praise how innovative and amazing they are
<hydrogen> just the usual release
<WorkingOnWise> no applets, list the status bar for now....
<Assid> they should fix the darn brightness bug.. it keeps going bright dark on me :(
<WorkingOnWise> hydrogen: lol...dontca love good marketing!
<Assid> WorkingOnWise: gutsy honestly felt like beta for me on my laptop
<WorkingOnWise> really? I was pretty happy with it for the time I could give it. I was wtill in Windows then...
<WorkingOnWise> wtill=still
<cube_> go 8.04! no problems so far
<Assid> err
<Assid> many problems!!
<cube_> yeah i been on it since yesterday
<Assid> wth are you testing!
<cube_> basic functions
<Assid> err... been using it every night
<cube_> so what isn't working for u
<Assid> err.. the brightness goes up and down like a yoyo for example
<Assid> compiz crshes
<Assid> appearance manager randomly crashes
<cube_> the brightness thing might be compiz or maybe if u have a lcd screen
<Assid> lcd- laptop
<cube_> i am gonna install compiz manager right now
<cube_> see if it works forme
<Assid> happens even if compiz is not running
<cube_> im on a vga with a DVI out card and a converter and no problems like that
<cube_> yep compiz working fine so far
<cube_> yeah developmental would probably be more troublesome on a laptop
<cube_> for me everything is working just like it did on gutsy
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> i got a dell d600
<Assid> and im guessing the problem is cause of lcd
<chowmeined> suspend/hibernate doesnt work, the graphics driver causes corrupts images, gnome-keyring asks for passwords even though its supposed to be tied in to login/unlock screen,
<Assid> and recursive deleting directories on external drives dont work
<Assid> not with ntfs-3g atleast
<cube_> my graphics driver doesn't corrupt image
<bardyr> how come the live builds are not updated?
<bardyr> on a daily basis
<rsk> don't know
<rsk> need some bug squashed?
<bardyr> i think its and automatic build
<juliux> hi
<juliux> is it a known bug that the daily from today is not installable?
<pwnguin> bug #159933
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159933 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "license question about linux-ubuntu-modules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159933
<kalpik> hey all.. just a simple query.. an upgrade is trying to remove restricted-manager restricted-manager-core system-config-printer
<kalpik> is that fine?
<stdin> only if you don't need those things
<kalpik> stdin, i DO use the restricted drivers manager.. but why is it trying to remove it? and is it doing the same for other people?
<flipstar> restricted-manager seems to be no longer in the repos for hardy ..
<kalpik> flipstar, any idea why?
<rsk> probably getting replaced then
<kalpik> so should i let the dist-upgrade remove it? :P
<rsk> if there's something new coming at the same time.. sure
<kalpik> rsk, a lot of new things are coming.. but i dont think anything's replacing it..
<kalpik> im getting the whole of gnome-desktop
<kalpik> and a lot of xorg related stuff..
<kalpik> if anyone's interested, i can pastebin it :P
<stdin> it's up to you to decide what's safe to update and what's not
<kalpik> lol
<kalpik> im getting the whole of gnome 2.21.90
<rsk> 8)
<rsk> congratulations
<kalpik> stdin, wth.. i guess ill do the dist-upgrade.. restricted drivers manager shouldnt hurt anyway, cause nvidia-glx-new is still installed :)
<kalpik> rsk, :P
<Assid> heya
<flipstar> hi :)
<Assid> oh crap.. i wanted to say something
<Assid> forgot
<Assid> ADD ? maybe
<rsk> uh oh
<kalpik> rsk, flipstar stdin oh cool! they've renamed restricted drivers manager to "Driver Setup"
<kalpik> so everything still works :)
<rsk> hehe take that! windows
<kalpik> gnome 2.21.90 :D
<kalpik> i guess ill go sleep now.. 1:40 AM here in india :P
<kalpik> gnite.. and thanks :)
<shirish> Hi after today's updates is anybody seeing this
<shirish> (gecko:7997): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<timing> hey what's this evolution-data-server?
<timing> it runs 100% cpu on one core all the timg
<shirish> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<shirish> this is with ff2 as well as seamonkey
<flipstar> didnt updated today :P
<Assid> err im updating as we speak
<shirish> Assid: I have 3 browsers , ff2, seamonkey & ff3b3. Out of this ff2 & seamonkey both support downloading but if I try to download anything, both of them crash
<shirish> in fact filed a bug with seamonkey https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/187140
<Assid> weird
<Assid> am doing the updates yet as we speak
<Oli``> I've been getting a lot of "partial upgrade" warnings recently. Something I should be worried about? Or is this just something that happens as things are released for testing?
<Assid> dont worry about it
<Oli``> I've been using apt-get to upgrade because the partial upgrade manager keeps trying to remove stuff it can't upgrade =\
<Assid> just upgrade.. or see if anyone has any issues.. and wait
<ConstyXIV> about how much HD space will you need to make the upgrade to hardy?
<flipstar> *guessing* few hundreds mb during download then your old ubuntu will be replaced..
<Gigamo> any tips for me while upgrading? going to update-manager -d in a few hours
<Gigamo> should I quit running apps etc?
<timing> well jsut save your stuff, you never know
<timing> or do some backups
<Gigamo> backups I will
<Gigamo> im just afraid of nvidia drivers :P
<flipstar> first remember it is an alpha release..
<flipstar> dont be suprised when it breaks
<Gigamo> that I know ^^
<flipstar> then just run update-manager -d
<DanaG> Wow, I just noticed: NetworkManager now no longer breaks after suspend, for me.
<DanaG> Sweet!
<flipstar> dont wonder if your house is burned down or your dog is killed .. but it *should*
<flipstar> be working
<DanaG> Huh?
<DanaG> Well, I mean, NetworkManager always used to break after suspend.
<flipstar> just introducing hardy
<sarthor> Hi. every thing is ok on my ubuntu, but when i press Alt+ctrl+F1, Means log to real mode, so my every thing looks very larg there? means to say the resolution is not good? how to fix this problem. my laptop hav 14" screen, its dell x-300 latitude
<flipstar> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" [Unknown,Fix released]
 * h3sp4wn_ wonders why anyone would use vesafb when they could use radeonfb (and have an accelerated framebuffer)
<flipstar> radeonfb doesnt work ever
<flipstar> i tried with nvidiafb .. no sucess
<h3sp4wn_> ? Works flawlessly for me when I have used it
<h3sp4wn_> nvidiafb won't work if you want to use the non-free nvidia drivers though
<flipstar> did you had the same bug ?
<h3sp4wn_> Not that I noticed
<h3sp4wn_> (Which is not to say that it didn't exist - I am using radeonfb though)
<flipstar> ..
<DPic> can someone help me install hardy on my ps3 using the alternate cd?
<Assid> err i enabled avant-window-navigator
<Assid> but how the hell do i use it
<Assid> i click on it.. but nothing happens
<Assid> anyone?
<flipstar> dont have that app ..
<Assid> try it
<flipstar> dont even got gnome ..
<Assid> kde?
<flipstar> right :)
<flipstar> but it is working anyway
<flipstar> for me it is working great
<flipstar> click on it and application pops up ..
<Assid> i thin te problem is you need compiz
<flipstar> i got compiz
<flipstar> running really nice
<Assid> yeah compiz kept dying for me
<Assid> i was thinking of moving to kde
<Assid> but gnome runs better with compiz for my ati
<Assid> odd huh
<flipstar> did you tried ?
<flipstar> thats wired
<Assid> yeah i used to run kubuntu
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> but lets see
<Assid> m considering moving my desktop machine to linux too
<Assid> but too much requirements on windows amt
<Assid> atm
<flipstar> great idea
<flipstar> at least dual boot ..
<Assid> yeah tats whats im trying
<Assid> but i might just wait for hardy to hit release
<flipstar> if you have win installed first its absolutly no problem
<Assid> as the desktop is my main machine
<Assid> the icon kopete uses in avant sucks.. its not crisp one bit
<Assid> these icons should really be updated
<Assid> how do you edit the config for avant
<RAOF> System->Preferences->Awn manager?
<Assid> dont think that installed
<RAOF> Well, that would be a problem :)
<Assid> sweet
<Assid> it seems to be up
<Assid> i still manage to kill appearance
<Assid> appearance preferances dies
<Assid> err
<Assid> when i say report for apport.. isnt it supposed to log me into launchpad
<Assid> here its not doing that
<flipstar> same prob here
<Assid> wat part
<Assid> the preferances crashing ? or apport not ogoing to launchpad
<flipstar> problems at lp itself ..
<flipstar> login probs
<Assid> weird
<Assid> mine doesnt even open the browser to report the problem
<flipstar> which browser you using as default ?
<Assid> firefox
<flipstar> tried to change it ?
<flipstar> apport open for me konqueror ..
<Assid> it used to work
<Assid> how do i change the defaults in gnome
<Assid> got it
<Assid> preferred application
<Assid> firefox in there too
<mtaylor> anybody know where I can find gcc-4.3 packages for hardy?
<Assid> gnight
<flipstar> damn my gpu fan just stopped working oO
<flipstar> did this ever happend to someone..? using nvclock_gtk
<EmmerP> well, upgrade to hardy went fine :) no probs at all
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-30
<flipstar> great :)
<EmmerP> an fresh install has finally become 2 times faster as windows (actually, it is that for some timeI guess)
<EmmerP> that is, the installation process I mean
<flipstar> hm my hardy actually needs about 2mins to start ..
<flipstar> from poweron to desktop
<EmmerP> I'm around 1:20 I think
<EmmerP> In gutsy I had a problem with the splash screen, which caused a delay of 2 min.
<EmmerP> setting theright resolution in /boot/usplash.conf fixed it
<flipstar> hm i have no delay..
<EmmerP> ok
<flipstar> booting takes very long..than compiz ..
<flipstar> and all progs i start at login ..
<EmmerP> right
<flipstar> but i dont care :P i just my linux every few weeks..
<flipstar> reboot like never only on kernel update
<EmmerP> I've laptop, but haven't got hibernate working well yet
<flipstar> and once in a week or sow i can wait 2 mins :)
<burner> how's compiz in hardy with flash?  can you do fullscreen flash?
<flipstar> hm now it does ?
<phroughy> anyone else desktop icons stop working after todays upgrades? (kubuntu hardy KDE4)
<flipstar> fullscrenn flash .. ?
<flipstar> compiz is working for me
<EmmerP> flipstar: now it does? <-- was that pointed to me?
<flipstar> yup
<flipstar> sounded like it would work now ..
<EmmerP> I've only once hibernated and when it came back my screen had some strange lines and stuff, but haven't looked at it closely
<EmmerP> have to go now, seeya
<flipstar> byebye :)
<RyanPrior> When I try to access the "Network" page via nautilus, it says "Cannot display network:///"
<DanaG> Odd... if I disable my TPM chip in BIOS, Ubuntu won't boot.
<DanaG> It reaches the point where it'd be starting usplash, and then even if I have splash disabled, the system just mysteriously hangs.
<RyanPrior> DanaG: Have you tried playing with cheat codes?
<DanaG> Was that a joke?
<RyanPrior> DanaG: Not at all.
<RyanPrior> Try googling "Linux cheat codes"
<DanaG> It previously worked fine with the TPM chip in either state: enabled or disabled.
<Pici> RyanPrior: I found that link in about a minute of searching on launchpad when I had the same issue.
<norv> RyanPrior: what sort of problem were you having?
<Pici> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/185756
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185756 in gvfs "Couldn't display "network:///" - Nautilus cannot handle network:locations" [Medium,Triaged]
<Pici> That bug.
<RyanPrior> I'm unable to access my SSH share via Nautilus.
<Pici> Just do it by typing in   ssh://user@host
 * Pici goes back to watching his dvd
<RyanPrior> Pici: That would be fine if I just wanted SSH, but what I really want is drag-n-drop SCP with Gnome VFS support, which is what Nautilus usually gives me.
<norv> is there a reason SCP is better than SSH?
<RyanPrior> norv: SCP uses SSH.
<RyanPrior> norv: using SCP a bunch of times on the command line is a pain in the ass compared to using Nautilus, however.
<norv> quick-fix is use konqueror, if you can afford the memory/disk
<RyanPrior> norv: I'm going to try using Filezilla, but I'll give Konqueror a try if that doesn't work out,.
<RyanPrior> I wish the bug was marked as high priority, though. For people that have remote file management via Nautilus as part of their hourly workflow, having it be entirely broken is a critical bug.
<norv> yeah, that is a big problem with Ubuntu and IMO most distros
<RyanPrior> Filezilla works, so that'll be my workaround for now. Thanks.
<norv> one thing I like about KIO (what konqueror uses) is that you don't have to be a kernel hacker to write "fake" filesystem drivers
<norv> well, and the 7zip support. beats the Windows 7-zip gui, and that's why there isn't one for Linux
<RyanPrior> norv: That's if you're using KDE though, right? Does Gnome use kioslaves?
<norv> glad you got something that works, though. Can't say the same on this system
<burner> gnome uses gnome-vfs, but it's transitioning to gvfs or gio?
<RyanPrior> norv: Filezilla doesn't work on your system?
<RAOF> Gnome used to use gnome-vfs, and is transitioning to gvfs/gio, which is kinda the same thing.
<norv> RyanPrior: err, other problems regarding video
<RyanPrior> I think they should just use FUSE-based VFS drivers rather than their own janky systems like gvfs or kio.
<RyanPrior> Or maybe that's what they're doing and I missed it.
<burner> RAOF: are they actually two terms that are the exact same or refer to different aspects?
<RAOF> That's (kinda) what they're doing.
<norv> well kio can't
<norv> err, probably can now that FUSE is less platform dependent
<burner> RyanPrior: here here!
<RAOF> The reason why they didn't do that in the first place is, indeed, because FUSE was linux only, and Gnome & KDE both run on much more than linux.
<DanaG> Is it "Here Here" or "Hear Hear"?
<burner> oh right ;)
<norv> both gnome-vfs and kio are working to make something so you can mount a slave with fuse. but that's slightly different
<RAOF> But gvfs/gio should help this; from memory there's a DBUS API exported, which is intended to be a cross-desktop standard.
<burner> ooh... fuse mount options would be good.  similar to mounted drives in os x or doze
<RAOF> Yeah.  I think that gio has a fuse interface that can export any gio slave as a filesystem via fuse.  I'm not sure if that's finished, though.
<DanaG> Dang, something's preventing my hard drive from spinning down.
<RyanPrior> That will be very useful, and I hope it gets well-integrated with Gnome.
<norv> I -think- it's finished in KIO. however, it pulls in lots of kde
<DanaG> "wmhdplop" shows little blobs every few seconds.
<RyanPrior> As it is, I'm limited largely to programs that support gnome-vfs, or writing gnome-vfs support into various programs. A FUSE frontend would be accessible to all programs. :-)
<burner> anyone know if the openchange mapi plugin for evolution is going to get into hardy?
<tritium> burner: I don't believe so
<burner> bummer, i'm very excited at the prospect of working exchange sync
<norv> I doubt fuse will replace kio's own implementation though. mostly because of inertia, but how do you implement "man:" in fuse?
<norv> RyanPrior: it'd be accessible though you'd still have to mount it by hand or in another app
<burner> norv: i assume kio could be worked in such a way where fuse only has mount options for filesystems it supports... i.e. smb:// uses fusesmb
<RyanPrior> norv: You could just add remote drives to your fstab. :-)
<burner> man: would be disregarded and not allow a "fuse" connection of sorts
<RAOF> You could implement man:// in fuse.  Nothing at all prevents you from doing that.
<RyanPrior> You can implement basically anything in fuse, period.
<RAOF> The real question is whether you should :)
<burner> some protocols just have a clearer need and reason for fuse support
<norv> I do agree that fuse should be used for as much as possible. but don't take away apt- frontends in the process!
<RAOF> Except that neither KDE nor GNOME are going to use FUSE as their backends.
<burner> fusesmb, ftp, sftp/ssh seem to be the most beneficial in my eyes...   it's nice to play an mp3 through a fusesmb share with audacious :)
<RAOF> Because it doesn't work on !linux
<RyanPrior> Speaking of which, I've been thinking it would be neat to write a fuse frontend to apt. Browse packages by folders, double-click to install. :-)
<DanaG> Dagnabbit, kjournald is keeping my hard drive active.
<DanaG> kjournald and pdflush.
<RAOF> Write that journal every 5 seconds!  Go!
<DanaG> Oh, and I fixed the "load cycle" thingy on my PC by making /etc/acpi/power.sh use APM 193 (not 1 or even 128 or even 192).
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is it safe to use noatime?
<norv> RAOF: doesn't fuse work on most OSes now? except maybe Windows...
<RAOF> From what I remember of LKML, yes.  Unless you're using somithng old and broken, and then it's merely a small inconvenience.
<norv> Though I most certainly don't like the idea of well it works on linux so you should be happy, which I've seen in other places
<RAOF> norv: If it doesn't work on *one* OS, it can't be default - there are plenty of GTK windows programs, KDE wants to release KDE4 on Windows, etc.
<DanaG> OOh, Amarok for Windows sounds awesome... especially if it supports MusicBrainz.
<burner> rhythmbox works on os x :)
<RAOF> I know theer's some kind of Mac support for fuse, but how mature it is and whether it's compatible I don't know.
<DanaG> Oh, and pidgin is also doing logging.
<DanaG> How do I make ext3 write the journal less often?
<DanaG> Hmm, Hitachi drive is rated for 600 000 load cycles, I think.
<DanaG> I'm currently at 55097.
<DanaG> And I got the drive the day before thanksgiving.
<DanaG> damn kjournald.
<alex_mayorga> So anyone knows how to isolate N *untu-desktops so they don't mix icons in one another?
<DanaG> Oh wow, this time Pidgin realized I had suspended!
<DanaG> I think all it took was one gconf key: for gnome-power-manager, something about networkmanager.
<DanaG> Wow.
<Technoviking> is the printer menu missing for other people
<yuriy> hi i'm trying to install hardy and i get "the installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target, but was unable to do so. the install cannot continue"
<yuriy> anybody run into that?
<yuriy> this is with choosing to format my current gutsy partition and keep the /home
<DanaG> Is /home really a separate partition?  If not, that'd be why.
<yuriy> DanaG: my current set up has /dev/sda3 is / and /dev/sda5 is /home
<DanaG> aah.
<yuriy> and that's what i'm choosing in the manual partitioner, as i have been doing since edgy
<RAOF> yuriy: Maybe you're triggering something in the "install, but preserve /home" code that I think has been added to the intsaller?
<FrankQ> Anyone know how I can troubleshoot why my media keys aren't working in Hardy, even though they did so in Gutsy? Gnome's key shortcuts recognizes an unique code for those keys and dmesg does not report nonexistant keys
<FrankQ> hmm, seems like they work with numlock disabled.
<FrankQ> apologies, looks like my issue has been reported and a fix has been committed. thanks.
<yuriy> i downloaded alpha 3 and that seems to be installing fine, so it's something that's changed between then and now
<cube_> everything seems just like gutsy to me
<cube_> no problems yet
<Lachlan> when does the art and theme update get put into hardy?
<Lachlan> for conributing to the ubuntu artwork and theme where do i go?
<FrankQ> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<FrankQ> there's also a mailinglist, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/
<Lachlan> ahh thank you. coding isnt my thing but doing something with PS or GIMP is
<FrankQ> actually, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/GetInvolved might be your best starting point :)
<Lachlan> thanks. do you know if there is going to be a major theme update in Hardy?
<FrankQ> Nope, I'm pretty much new to all this stuff
<FrankQ> I think it's their intention
<FrankQ> they're certainly looking at using a new theme engine instead of ubuntulooks, like clearlooks or murrine
<FrankQ> which could be a big change, I guess
<FrankQ> no idea about icons and stuff like that
<Lachlan> ok thanks
<EmmerP> hi, anybody using hibernate?
<DanaG> I use suspend-to-RAM but not suspend-to-disk.
<EmmerP> suspend (from the shut-down menu) doesnt work at all
<EmmerP> for me
<EmmerP> (there's an option suspend and hibernate
<EmmerP> )
<EmmerP> suspend just hangs after pressing 'suspend'
<DanaG> Hmm, the file that controls most of how suspend works is /etc/default/acpi-support.
<DanaG> Back up that file somewhere, then try mucking around with it for a while until things work.
<EmmerP> but what is the exact difference?
<DanaG> Look at the VBE and VIDEO stuff.
<EmmerP> suspend doesn't really turn off the whole power?
<DanaG> Suspend keeps RAM (and some other devices, such as USB port power) awake so it's fast to recover.  Hibernate goes to disk, so it can power off entirely.
<EmmerP> so I need hibernate if I want to leave home, go to work, and continue my programs
<DanaG> Well, suspend often uses so little power that it will last a long time on battery.
<DanaG> For example, I can be at 5 minutes battery left, then suspend and leave it that way for two hours or more.
<EmmerP> aha, good to know
<EmmerP> thx
<DanaG> Just be sure to save work before suspend, because it's sometimes not absolutely reliable.
<RAOF> I think my suspend uses < 1 W, so I could easily leave the laptop suspended on battery for 3 days
<EmmerP> and what's your startup time?
<DanaG> My laptop often fails to resume on battery, oddly.  In addition, even when on AC it fails about 1/4 or 1/3 of the time.
<EmmerP> that's my primary reason for maybe digging into it, faster startup
<DanaG> Speaking of which, I'll try hibernate.  I've never used it.
<RAOF> My laptop currently doesn't suspend at all, but that's due to nouveau.
<EmmerP> nor mine :)
<RAOF> Oh, when I was running nvidia-glx-new, it'd suspend & resume 100% reliably.
<EmmerP> I've ATI...
<RAOF> Ba baw!
<EmmerP> my startup time is around 1:20, and hibernate too
<RAOF> Resume-from-hibernate probably won't take significantly less time than a full boot, really.
<EmmerP> maybe the time-saving is in closing the lid in stead of shutting down :)
<EmmerP> wcb
<DanaG> Odd....
<DanaG> it hibernated, but seemingly didn't even try to resume.
<EmmerP> aha
<EmmerP> I tried to google for it, but couldn't find much experiences from other ubuntu users
<cwillu> Weird; crontab is spitting in my syslog every 9 seconds
<cwillu> nvm, gnome scheduler is doing sillyness
<aantipop> kaffeine started to segfault today, is this already known ?
<dpgravjob> Can not get sun java web plugin working any help would be great have tried sunjava5 or sunjava6 to verify on javatester.org or www.java.com
<dpgravjob> packages install fine just not verifying in browser. only ones that will verify are libgcj and icedtea7 only problem with these packages don't work with ssl Explorer connect to work.
<zero-9376> hi can someone tell me if the bug where nautilus doesn't fall back on default search if tracker is removed has been resolved please ive been searching the forums but there's no definitive answer that i can see, i dont have the data allowance to download the alpha and the closest matching launchpad bug i can see is wishlisted?
<Assid> man gutsy is probably less stable than hardy at time
<Assid> s
<Artimus> Could someone point me to some information on creating a patch?  I've fixed a few (very minor) bug in Gutsy & Hardy.  I'd like to submit patches for them to (hopefully) speed up the inclusion process.
<flipstar> maybe you have more success in #ubuntu-devel or #kubuntu-devel :)
<Artimus> Didn't know those were around, will do.
<Artimus> I seem to have found a wiki entry on it, this'll do.  But thanks, nice to know about the channel
<MasterShrek> !hardy > MasterShrek
<robn> has anyone experienced missing icons and problems with nautilus restartin X when it is opened recently?
<alteregolio> the revolution will not be televised
<zero-9376> hi can someone tell me if the bug where nautilus doesn't fall back on default search if tracker is removed has been resolved please ive been searching the forums but there's no definitive answer that i can see, i dont have the data allowance to download the alpha and the closest matching launchpad bug i can see is wishlisted?
<slytherin> I just upgraded to hardy, why does synaptic show firefox as local package?
<geser> slytherin: because gutsy-updates has an newer version than hardy
<geser> see "apt-cache policy firefox"
<slytherin> geser: Oh. Thanks. I will probably use FF3 now. So it doesn't matter much.
<slytherin> is anyone actually using the new drivers manager? I think it exits with some array index error
<FrankQ> "Driver setup"? Works for me but doesn't seem to be different from the restricted manager thing
<slytherin> FrankQ: I get this error
<slytherin>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/jockey/oslib.py", line 99, in package_description
<slytherin>     short = lines[start].split(' ', 1)[1]
<slytherin> IndexError: list index out of range
<FrankQ> I don't know, don't get it so not sure what to make of it :)
<slytherin> FrankQ: Do you have any restricted drivers installed?
<FrankQ> yeah, one
<alteregolio> jockey has errors
<alteregolio> maybe a debianist wrote bugs
<FrankQ> from the code, it might be choking at some description or something
<alteregolio> because the restricted drivers are evil
<FrankQ> i would fire a bug
<FrankQ> file*
<FrankQ> i'm a n00b so wouldn't know anything else
<Steve1> Good morning all. I am trying to get some help on sharing a cd drive. can anyone help me?
<slytherin> FrankQ: there is one already, I will just mark it confirmed
<alteregolio> sharing a cd-drive?
<alteregolio> with your friend?
<Steve1> I have a dvd-rw drive that I am going to use for backups.
<Steve1> office network
<alteregolio> steveO, ok and you try to share the backup media on your local computer?
<slytherin> Steve1: Is it windows network? I think samba would allow sharing but not sure.
<Steve1> I can see the Ubuntu server on the windows network, but not the dvd-rw drive
<Steve1> I have the drive on the Ubuntu server
<alteregolio> install nautilus share or something
<Steve1> Ok,,,will research that
<alteregolio> and listen to smashing pumpkins
<alteregolio> heh
<alteregolio> whats wrong with the tracker?! i got 120K audio files and it doesn't index it for unknow reasons
<Infecto> hmm
<Infecto> To help dpkg-shlibdeps find private libraries, you might need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH.
<Infecto> dh_shlibdeps: command returned error code 512
<Infecto> make: *** [binary] Error 1
<Infecto> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2
<Infecto> i`m up to date with hoary
<Infecto> and i try to install fglrx from ati site
<Infecto> and :( i have this erro
<Infecto> any idea?
<Infecto> should i set LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<slytherin> Infecto: why install from site?
<Infecto> or reconfigure
<slytherin> Infecto: and you are actually trying to build the package not install it.
<Infecto> slytherin: because thats the newest version?
<Infecto> slytherin: yes, my fault
<Infecto> any idea?
<slytherin> Infecto: if you want to install a .deb file you should double click on it
<zombie_monkey> There's a bug but I don't know which package it is caused by. The Unlock button that is found in User accounts and network Manager throws an "unexpected error" "cannot authenticate", and launching it from the terminal I can see "** (users-admin:11615): CRITICAL **: The name org.gnome.PolicyKit was not provided by any .service files" and with sudo "** (users-admin:11618): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '11618'
<zombie_monkey> I wanted to report it btu I can't figure out enough details
<Infecto> slytherin:  i try to build deb
<Infecto> i use linux console not clicking tools
<slytherin> Infecto: Sorry I don't use fglrx so can't help much
<zombie_monkey> me too but not everyone does (also, I know this was not directed at me)
<zombie_monkey> ok, it must be gnome-system-tools
<alteregolio> heh
<alteregolio> is those hairspray glow any good?
<alteregolio> i saw it on the movie "coming to america"
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gnine> seahorse is acting up
<Gnine> trash bin is faulty too
<hit> +1 @ trash bin
<awalton__> trash:// isn't working?
<awalton__> or trash-applet (which may/may not have been ported to gio yet)
<Assid> seahorse does what again?
<Assid> !info seahorse
<Assid> hrmm no bot
<ubotu> seahorse (source: seahorse): A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21.4-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1160 kB, installed size 10328 kB
<Assid> aah there
<nanonyme> looks pretty huge to just be a frontend
<hit> awalton__, trash app
<awalton__> hit, lastest svn is still gnomevfs, looks like it should be a quick port though
<awalton__> oop, spoke too soon, there already is a patch
<awalton__> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=103518&action=view
<hit> ah, great
<Gnine> trash bin does not get rid of all trash .. including the icon stays 'full'
<hit> icon says empty to me, tho it doesn't remove any files
<Gnine> and seahorse is not able to sync any key to keyserver ; cant seem to encrypt files either
<Gnine> i had an option on right click for encryption , its not present anymore
<threethirty> hello all
<Gnine> x86_64 resume | standby | sleep modes : unusable - screensaver is fine as long as i dont use a password
<awalton__> Gnine, if seahorse is using a nautilus-extension, it's going to have to be patched too
<Gnine> i see
<threethirty> i just installed alpha3 and I have 17 packages that wouldn't upgrade (not really an issue I'll figure that out) but Nautilus says that it cannot handle network: locations
<awalton__> network: hasn't been rewritten for gvfs yet
<awalton__> but you can use smb: if you need to browse samba connections
<threethirty> ahhh, ty
<awalton__> Gnine, as for your trash problem, check that ~/Trash/ is empty
<Gnine> will do
<awalton__> and for anything you trash from now on, it should be around in trash://
<Gnine> check
<awalton__> (which is actually ~/.local/share/Trash/ but it follows the XDG spec and can/will-soon-be-able-to restore files
<Gnine> there are some files present in ~/.trash
<awalton__> yeah, if you want to kill those, just rm them
<Gnine> done.. worked fine for now.. trashing some other files for testing..
<awalton__> there needs to be some kind of transitional code that will move files to the real trash, but it's not there yet either.
<awalton__> and a symlink won't work because stupid gnomevfs apps don't understand xdg-trash
<Gnine> test ok.
<mtaylor> hey all... gcc seems to be segfaulting in hardy
<mtaylor> which is annoying
<mtaylor> is this known?
<Assid> check launchpad
<Assid> if you find anything.. subscribre to it.. else report it
 * mtaylor grumbles at the sensible answer
<Assid> okay heres something odd
<Assid> i have a shell script that uses gksu .. so i normally run it .. punch in the password and im done
<Assid> now.. i decided to leave it for a bit.. and it says "opening <filename>" you can stop this operation by clicking cancel
<Assid> question is WHY does it want me to cancel
<Martian> Er, how big are the amount of update to daily with hardy? I read that it is more than gutsy.
<crimsun> Martian: well, it's certainly moving "fast and furious"ly
<rsk> Martian: it's way more than gutsy, but that's because it's not complete yet
<crimsun> a couple hundred MB daily isn't uncommon
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> normally every 2nd day i see around 200-400 mb
<Martian> My internet would never handle that.
<burner> 55 megs so far today
<Martian> Thanks for the help.
<Assid> there are updates today?
<rsk> yea
<Assid> problem in new updates
<Assid> error: pkgproblemresolver:resolve generated breaks this may be cause by the ld package
<Andre_Gondim> how may I install one software that stay in hardy, i use gutsy
<Assid> find if theres a backport
<pwnguin> whee
<pwnguin> "And it turns out null-pointer dereferences are bad."
<rsk> it is?
<crimsun> generally, yes.
<crimsun> you can, however, do Neat Things with them.
<pwnguin> like crash X ;)
<pwnguin> does coverity not consider a possible null dereference a fault?
<crimsun> err, their checker does flag it.
<pwnguin> well, i dont have access to x's listings, so who knows if it was listed or not, i guess
<h3sp4wn> Anyone any idea of a revision control system (That I can use one solaris and one linux server) and replicate them automatically and easily
<Assid> yoza
<Assid> okay i cant report stuff.. cause packages are broken
<Assid> this sucks :(
<crimsun> eh?
<crimsun> we're mid-stream Evolution transition, but that's about it.
<Assid> yeah thats causing my adept to NOT update
<Assid> and i had a crash i wanted to report.. but adept didnt . cause it says i got old packages
<Assid> trying to report as many issues as i can...
<Assid> figure the more i report.. the better my chances of getting a stable release
<Assid> i broke avant
<Assid> broke
<Assid> and i cant report :(
<flipstar> but you did upgrade adept ?
<Assid> yep
<Assid> evolution transition doesnt let me update
<flipstar> uhm you can by update-manager -d but i guess there is a sence by holding it back
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> thing is .. im good at breaking things
<Assid> so im tyingg to report stuff
<Assid> i may not be good in manual reports .. so something like apport is kinda required
<flipstar> apport is still very nice for that
<flipstar> ..when it works
<Assid> yeah.. thats why i  wanna report using that
<Assid> nautilis cant handle network:// ?
<FrankQ> Nope, and neither can it ftp://, fonts://, sftp:// and obexftp
<FrankQ> they have upgraded nautilus to Gnome's new GIO system and basically they changed Nautilus to made use of it
<FrankQ> but they haven't gotten to those things yet and it's not sure whether they will in time for the release :-/
<FrankQ> and i also get a thing with evolution messing up my upgrade ;o
<FrankQ> The following packages have unmet dependencies: evolution-data-server: Depends: evolution-data-server-common (= 2.21.5.1-0ubuntu1) but 2.21.90-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<h3sp4wn> just do a safe-upgrade with aptitude and wait
<FrankQ> nothing to report?
<h3sp4wn> Why would there be
<FrankQ> Well, it's what update manager tells the user to do ;-)
<h3sp4wn> Dunno does it specify this channel explicitly ?
<FrankQ> No.
<h3sp4wn> I don't like it - I trust aptitude much much more
<awalton__> ftp:// will be done as it's a blocker for 2.22, even if everyone has to drop everything to do it.. fonts, themes may have to wait, obexftp is sitting in bugzilla waiting for completion & reviews
<awalton__> sftp is done, as is smb
<FrankQ> It's been made a blocker? That's great news.
<Assid> so trash:// works and thats it ?
<FrankQ> I was pretty annoyed at reading desktop-devel and several going like "well who knows"
<awalton__> trash, sftp, smb, dav/http, off the top of my head are in working order
<awalton__> +/- some bits here and there
<FrankQ> I take network:// is either close to working order or a blocker?
<awalton__> network hasn't even been started, but it should be fast like computer:// was to implement
<awalton__> it's a "metabackend" that indexes avahi shares and smb://
<FrankQ> That's good to hear. It's more hopeful than what you read at desktop-devel :)
<Assid> hrmm
<awalton__> helps when you camp svn and talk to the devs every other day about it.. *snicker*
<h3sp4wn> I wonder if gnome will get sensible randr 1.2 support for this release (Only e17 acts sanely I have found so far)
<Assid> if i can understand monodevelop vs sharpdevelop. i can  start making some apps :|
<FrankQ> I'm glad people are pursuing it. I thought it was quite a severe regression
<awalton__> yeah, but it's so, so much nicer all around
<Assid> awalton__: what is?
<awalton__> gvfs
<Assid> whats that
<awalton__> not a lot is working yet, but what is working works pretty darn well.
<awalton__> it's the new virtual file system for gnome
<awalton__> deprecates gnomevfs
<Assid> err.. what does that fs do?
<Assid> why do you need a vfs?
<awalton__> allows applications aware of it to read and write to e.g. network shares, special volumes like bluetooth devices, etc.
<Assid> kudos
<awalton__> it even allows applications that aren't aware of it to access the devices through fuse
<FrankQ> I never knew web development could be so smooth until I discovered ftp:// :)
<Assid> i want flashfxp!
<h3sp4wn> I don't see what makes that better than just having it mounted normally into the fs thats transparant to the application anyway
<awalton__> h3sp4wn, it's a lot more difficult to do that in practice.. but it does operate that way if you use it with fuse
<FrankQ> I tried to do ftp stuff through FUSE and it was a pain (couldn't deal with ftp timeouts, would die, etc). Not sure if that was just fuseftp's problem or if a virtual filesystem is just much better for handling stuff like that
<h3sp4wn> I am perfectly happy with ncftp for ftp (although alot of people recommend lftp)
<h3sp4wn> probably I would use lftp if I hadn't used ncftp for years
<awalton__> I don't use it at all, so it's not a visible regression to me ^_^
<h3sp4wn> Did the xrandr 1.2 stuff ever work properly in gutsy
<awalton__> the real question is did it ever work at all, ever
 * awalton__ has never had luck with it
<h3sp4wn> Works flawlessly with e17 by default (cloned) but its scaled so its at a sane res
<h3sp4wn> i.e 1024x768 on the laptop panel - 1280x1024 on the external monitor
<Assid> 1 day im gonna move my desktop to linux as well
<Assid> ONE day
<h3sp4wn> and it doesn't screw up the dpi either - or you can have a multi screen setup - noone else has even sort of done it right I have seen
<h3sp4wn> I would be happy with even using the screen soley set by fn + f7 (or the bios) but doing 1024x768 cloned on both screens and messing up the dpi when you turn one off with xrandr is definately what I don't want
<Assid> err weather preferances says it cant load xml
<Assid> and asked to report
<Assid> someone wanna try that and report
<h3sp4wn> Don't see any point in reporting anything until the gnome is at least a late beta or release candidate
<Assid> and when should that take place
 * awalton__ hisses hat h3sp4wn.. reminds him to point out nautilus/gio/gvfs flaws asap!
<h3sp4wn> If someone is totally broken for everybody I think they people writing it must know
<h3sp4wn> *the people
<awalton__> you'd be surprised
<Assid> everyone just has to think that
<Assid> and not report it
<awalton__> lots of strange quirk-like errors crop up all the time.. I've hit about a half dozen phantom bugs myself in the past few days
<Assid> yeah
<h3sp4wn> yeah I %^$%$ know. go away
<h3sp4wn> (never had that response when something is a development release ?)
<Assid> once apport starts working for me.. im gonna start reporting
<awalton__> h3sp4wn, sadly no, but I've not been actively developing in linux until recently
<Assid> what you develop on
<awalton__> besides, nagging gets things done :]
<h3sp4wn> awalton__: I guess it depends on the project - apparantly the e17 dev's add a week everytime someone asks when it will be released
<awalton__> I've been just lending a hand wherever I can.. I wrote docs for gio, I'm in the process of documenting gvfs atm, and I've been trying to hunt down random nautilus bugs..
<awalton__> h3sp4wn, yeah, the e17 team is even more starved for devs than gnome is..
<Assid> you mean the one where you cant recursively delete from ntfs-3g from an external drive
<awalton__> I still haven't been able to reproduce that one
<Assid> do you have an external drive which uses ntfs
<awalton__> but it might be one of those bugs that's impossible to see while in a debugger or valgrind
<awalton__> Assid, I've got drives formatted in myriads of flavors just for testing
<Assid> err someone else was ale to do it as well
<h3sp4wn> Should it support zfs-fuse ?
<awalton__> it "should"
<Assid> well use ntfs.. and then have a few directories and files inside the directory
<awalton__> it should support any regular mounted fs, but not necessarily all of the features of that FS
<h3sp4wn> Ah I was thinking about its features
<Assid> nautilis doesnt recursively delete .. but rm -rf from terminal does
<awalton__> and it only happens on ntfs? doesn't happen on anything else?
<Assid> only had an external ntfs based drive
<Assid> didnt try anything else
<awalton__> that's just it.. I can't make that happen here.. it works just fine >_>
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> someone else here had that issue.. i forgot who
<h3sp4wn_> which version of ntfs (I guess there is a few - win2k's , winxp's , vista's)
<Assid> winxp
<FrankQ> h3sp4wn_: though, there'd be no point to a development/alpha release if no-one'd report bugs ;-)
<FrankQ> I know that I've got bugs that I'd love for others to confirm but no-one does
<h3sp4wn_> FrankQ: Bugs in anything else (That is considered stable by the upstream people) would be fine
<h3sp4wn_> No doubt there will be tons of updates shortly after the release as we have become acustomed to anyway
<h3sp4wn_> Perhaps that won't happen if this release is given 8 months like the last lts (but that happened then anyway)
<FrankQ> meh, if you read planet gnome you'll see that that doesn't really apply entirely. lots of things that are buggy are kept unupdated (except in backports) if it's not a severe bug
<h3sp4wn_> Usually at least 300MB of updates within a month
<h3sp4wn_> Perhaps some are security but Debian has nowhere near that sort of update rate
<FrankQ> most are security for me. unless you count backports
<h3sp4wn_> The question is why is a newer version coming through security ever
<h3sp4wn_> I find ubuntu fine until quite late on then it becomes stupidly slow everytime then gets released
<FrankQ> ...to fix security bugs, I'd think?
<h3sp4wn_> Dunno exactly why fortunately there is a new +1 shortly after
<Assid> i still rememeber where alpha was better than the final gutsy
<Assid> this was in the last alpha before even beta came in
<h3sp4wn_> I dunno why exactly I do know some of the Debian maintainers are not happy with the Ubuntu fixes
<Assid> evverytime i said something .. everyone just said.. wait for next update
<h3sp4wn_> I prefer slightly more buggy to slow
<Assid> why not both
<Assid> okay
<Assid> i need to learn monodevelop
<h3sp4wn_> You never get both as its too expensive
<Assid> ifi i can write a few applications.. would be nice
<Assid> question is.. what to write
<Assid> lol
<Assid> might as well stick to what i do ... php
<h3sp4wn_> a gui for octave might be nice
<Assid> octave?
<Assid> im thinking of finishing my gui for powerdns for my hosting control panel
<h3sp4wn_> gpl matlab clone (a decent gui)
<h3sp4wn_> There is a few but they suck
<Assid> err.. php
<Assid> thats what i like doing
<Assid> and matlab and stuff.. kinda outta my league
<h3sp4wn_> You can write that with monodevelop ?
<Assid> monodevelop i gotta yet learn properly.. C# on windows is different than monodevelop
<h3sp4wn_> I never managed to compile anything with mono myself (packaged stuff has worked fine though) - dunno if it was just me or the fact I used sun studio not gcc
<h3sp4wn_> to build the mono source
<Assid> hrmm
<tokok> so... when alpha 4?
<blkorpheus> can anyone reveal how to copy sbm.bin to a floppy
<void^> disk images are usually copied with dd
<blkorpheus> and they usually work with .img and not .bin?
<threethirty> has anyone in here gotten the nvidia-glx-new or version 169.04 to install, I've tried about 4 times now and I break X everytime
<m1ke> Are they any plans to better support multi monitors?
<Infecto> http://rafb.net/p/t8FBwU50.html
<Infecto> some one have idea?
<awalton__> Infecto, probably that fglrx doesn't work with hardy yet
<awalton__> api breakage in X iirc
<Infecto> awalton__: 1 week ago i build package withour ptoblem
<awalton__> X updated since then?
<Infecto> i think so :(
<awalton__> tada.
<Infecto> can i solve this problem by my self?
<Infecto> or i must wait for new driver from ati
<awalton__> use an older version of X or a new driver from ati
<Infecto> ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run
<Infecto> thats the last one
<crdlb> why don't you use the package in the repos?
<awalton__> crdlb, does it work now? last I tried it was borked
<Infecto> becaus its not new?
<Darko3d> hey, i have a windows system with a malfunctioning DVD drive, i wanna boot an OS from a usb drive
<Darko3d> i remember once, that i downloaded a small application that i placed on a floppy disk and when i booted from the floppy disk it ran switch to the usb drive. anybody knows anything about that
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-31
<cdm10> Updates just removed Evolution... mistake?
<nomasteryoda> I would bank that it will be back... might have some issues
<cdm10> ok.
<nomasteryoda> but i'm just a user
<nomasteryoda> been using the dev version of ubuntu after they reach alpha 2 or so... then continue to upgrade as patches ocme out
<nomasteryoda> come
<AnAnt> Hello, shouldn't Hardy Alpha4 be ready now ?
<theunixgeek> nyone have Stroustrup's book handy?
<theunixgeek> *Anyone
<theunixgeek> What's with, like, [tour.proc] or [tour.loop] or [tour.ptr]?
<EmmerP> hi
<EmmerP> anybody get suspend to ram working in Hardy? It does suspend, but does not resume :S
<rsk> bummer
<EmmerP> yes :)
<zoke> EmmerP I think there is a blueprint for improving suspend/resume
<EmmerP> for the alpha 4 of tomorrow? :)
<phin> pidgin breakage in the lastest update?
<phin> just updated about 10 mins ago and rebooted
<phin> can anyone else confirm this?
<crimsun> what sort of borkage?  It works fine here.
<phin> phin@skeletor:~$ pidgin
<phin> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<crimsun> can't reproduce it
<phin> odd
<phin> wonder whats causing that.
<phin> Program received signal SIGTRAP, Trace/breakpoint trap.
<phin> [Switching to Thread 0xb702e6c0 (LWP 6108)]
<phin> 0xb77f2fcc in g_logv () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<phin> hmmmm
<FrankQ> I don't want to test since upgrading at this point would remove evolution :p
<phin> ya, i dont use evo
<FrankQ> ah well, to heck with it. testing should be fun and full of breakage
<phin> ya
<phin> lol
<FrankQ> pidgin works here
<FrankQ> but evolution is totally gone.
<bluedrake> anyone else have conflicts between gnome-settings-daemon & gnome-control-center ?
<bluedrake> (sorry in advance if this has already been asked a billion times) seems gnomes-settings-daemon package is trying to overwrite /usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon, which is also in the gnome-control-center pkg.... not sure how to proceed. ( I did try to 'dpkg --force-depends --purge gnome-control-center' & 'apt-get -f install' but had no luck...any suggestions ?
<zoke> bluedrake have you searched in launchpad ?
<zoke> it could be a bug
 * DanaG finally fixed suspend when on battery.
<DanaG> It took mucking around in /etc/default/acpi-support.
<DanaG> SAVE_VBE_STATE=false # was true
<DanaG> POST_VIDEO=false # was true
<DanaG> SAVE_VIDEO_PCI_STATE=true # was false
<zoke> DanaG, I beg of you to please document that and post that somewhere
<DanaG> When you change things like that, it's good to comment the defaults so you can go back to them.
<zoke> I have been trying to get suspend on my old laptop for a long time now
<bluedrake> zoke,no luck on launchpad. gonna file a bug report now
<phin> bluedrake: i just had the same error
<zoke> it could be a packaging error
<DanaG> No changelog for gcc or g++ or cpp.
<phin> this pidgin error does erk me though
<phin> i do use pidgin quite a bit
<bluedrake> yeah, seems to be
 * DanaG still has pidgin working.
<phin> ya im not sure
<phin> seems to be a glib issue
<phin> but nothing else is broke
<crimsun> phin: can you get a bt?
<phin> running gdb?
<bluedrake> well looks like i worked past the packaging problem. small victory for me, but if anyone else cares to know what i did, just ask :-)
<crimsun> yes.  You'll likely need the dbg symbols.
<phin> ya i pointed to what it fails at.
<phin> it points to a glib error
<crimsun> well, is that with the dbg symbols, though?
<crimsun> it doesn't seem to be, at least.
<phin> how would i get that?
<DanaG> crimsun: any idea what'd make my system fail to boot past the "usplash starts" stage (even with splash disabled!) when I disable my TPM chip?
<crimsun> phin: add the in Synaptic
<crimsun> add the repo*
<crimsun> DanaG: err, no.  At least not without a lot more detail.
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> It goes to approximately that point, then hangs on a black screen, oddly.
<DanaG> I don't have time right now to test it in more detail, though.
<phin> crimsun: so after i install this, run gdb pidgin-dbg?
<crimsun> s/-dbg//
<DanaG> i.e. just run it normally.  The backtrace will be more useful.
<phin> crimsun: ok got it, i'll pastebin the output
<phin> http://arslinux.pastebin.ca/885807
<phin> ok i just ran continue
<phin> excuse my lack of knowledge with gdb
<crimsun> heh
<phin> hmmm
<phin> interesting
<phin> running continue, has made it work
<phin> but i still cannot get it to run manuall
<phin> im going to try this again without gdb
<phin> just typing pidgin at the cli gives me the same issue
<phin> perhaps any thoughts?
<phin> the last debug msg gave me the same glib error i had before, btw
<crimsun> dpkg -l libglib2\*-0 libgtk2\*-0 pidgin|awk '/^ii/ {print $3}'
<phin> http://arslinux.pastebin.ca/885813
<phin> thats the complete gdb, btw, with working pidgin, while running that way
<phin> k
<phin> 2.15.4-0ubuntu1
<phin> 2.12.6-1~hardy1
<phin> 1:2.3.1-2ubuntu1
<phin> sorry for the scroll
<crimsun> matches mine.
<phin> interesting that it runs by executing it in gdb, but not when i just "click the icon"
<crimsun> does it persist across a logout/login or reboot?
<phin> yes
<crimsun> very interesting.
<Andre_Gondim> how long to alpha 4?
<phin> crimsun: agreed
<emgent> hello there
<DanaG> There is 8.5 GB available, but 8.5 GB is required.
<DanaG> wtf?
<DanaG> It should give a few more significant digits, methinks.
<DanaG> Wow, Pidgin crashed, but only after sending a message via MSN.
<blkorpheus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha4
<blkorpheus> yea!
<DanaG> Now I see what you mean about broken Pidgin.
<DanaG> Now I have it broken, too.
<DanaG> I'm in 'finch' at the moment.
<DanaG> Back to older gnome-session... fixes all.
<Assid> heya
<slytherin> anybody using powerpc here?
<gribelu> gnome-settings-daemon was recently updated. It segfaults if gnome-screensaver isn't installed
<gribelu> gnome-screensaver is a 'suggested' btw
<ThomasNovin> where did evolution go? :/ why are some 2.21.90 packages uploaded but not all?
<BUGabundo> hi there
<BUGabundo> can some one take a look at bug #187568 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187568 in update-manager "[hardy] update-manager ALWAYS sets CPU Scaling to OnDemand" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187568
<BUGabundo> thanks
<ThomasNovin> BUGabundo: so by setting that applet to set-uid root you can also change stuff with it?
<ThomasNovin> BUGabundo: the left click currently does nothing at my install
<BUGabundo> yes I can, ThomasNovin
<BUGabundo> you too have to set ui it
<BUGabundo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applet
<BUGabundo> that should have been sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<BUGabundo> but still I don't get why gksu or update manager change it.....
<elmargol> alpha4 will be released today right?
<BUGabundo> my guess, yes, elmargol
<ThomasNovin> BUGabundo: ah, got it. very nice.
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> are you running hardy??
<BUGabundo> can you confirm that gksu or UM sets it to OnDemand? ThomasNovin ?
<ThomasNovin> BUGabundo: Yes... also added comment on LP.
<BUGabundo> let me check it...
<BUGabundo> thanks ThomasNovin.... lets hope this one is easy to fix.... its quite annoying ....
<ThomasNovin> is it possible/probable that any of my pidgin user settings could be contained in a core dump?
<_ruben> i'd vote for probable .. you'd thing settings get loaded into memory and thus end up in core dumps
<_ruben> s/thing/think/
<SlimG> Will Alpha 4 be released today?
<ThomasNovin> someone with the knowledge on how to could please look at the launchpad bug #187563 and remove anything confidential and make it public
<ubotu> Bug 187563 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/187563 is private
<slytherin> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<slytherin> oops, I was looking for schedule
<slytherin> SlimG: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<SlimG> slytherin: I've seen it, but was unsure of how "accurate" it was, most projects seems to tend to break the deadline :)
<ethana3> I'm up at 1 AM waiting for it so I can torrent it, burn it, and try it out
<ethana3> I love WINE.. their apt..  I always have the latest version
<ethana3> if pidgin would do that...
<ethana3> I'd be /much/ happier
<ethana3> I should be able to use the latest released version of userland software without being referred to debian sid
<ethana3> or compiling source
<ethana3> proprietary software moves slow enough that 6 months is a great release cycle..
<ethana3> and this isn't proprietary software..
<ethana3> do we expect the .isos to be out within the next two hours?
<BUGabundo> ethana3: from my experience it should be by the end of the afternoon
<BUGabundo> 17h-19h GMT
<ethana3> so on the exact opposite side of the planet
<ethana3> I'm looking at4 to 5 hours from now
<blkorpheus> pidgin broken by updates :(
<ethana3> pidgin updates?
<ethana3> ohh.. updates of the dependencies
<ethana3> gnome can do that to you
<ethana3> I murdered an install with the mac global menu bar hack recently
<ethana3> they should have made it one big metapackage
<ethana3> ...and I should have listened to my instinct and left it alone
<ethana3> The last alpha said it came with firefox 3 beta2
<ethana3> but it came with firefox2
<ethana3> I hope that doesn't happen this time
<ethana3> it's going to be sweet when I can use firefox with scim
<ethana3> gotta have my japanese-anthy
<blkorpheus> it came with both I had it
<blkorpheus> FF2 and 3
<blkorpheus> gnome did nothing to me
<blkorpheus> what are you ranting about?
<ethana3> ohhh
<ethana3> interesting
<ethana3> I guess I mistakenly assumed it would be the default
<ethana3> and I was actually 'ranting' about various things..  mostly my excitement for the future of firefox 3's gnome integration
<ethana3> and the global menu bar panel applet..
<Jeeves_> Ghe, firefox3 and gnome...
<Jeeves_> For now, they can't even keep the FF-window on the right workspace :)
<ethana3> hmm
<ethana3> do you think it'd be a good idea to just, like, fork the gui?
<slytherin> what is the best way to import mails form Outlook to Evolution?
<ethana3> turn it into four front ends, with a set of features and placement specs?
<ethana3> ah, gotta go to bed
<ethana3> It should be out when I wake up
<AnAnt> Heelo, isn't Alpha4 ready yet ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: It will be ready sometime today.
<AnAnt> slytherin: thanks
<Konstigt> i just installed evo 2.21.90 and got similar problem there as I have with pidgin
<Konstigt> evolution crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()
<elmargol> Is there a virtual package like kubuntu-desktop-kde4?
<elmargol> or do i have to install kde3 too?
<BenderUnit22> elmargol: I think kdebase-workspace should do.
<BenderUnit22> Try #kubuntu, though (or #kubuntu+1 if it exists :)).
<blkorpheus> The Conky developers have attempted (on a number of occasions) to get the ubuntu developers to fix the Conky package, however they have been unresponsive.
<blkorpheus> really?
<Oli``> Anybody else here using the Medibuntu amarok? If so, any idea how to get running through pulse?
<Oli``> also is there anyway to  reset the keyboard without restarting/ when exiting some programs the last key pressed remains 'down' so it really bodges up everything... like now, it thinks i'm holding shift-up =\
<blkorpheus> you might try soap and water;)
<blkorpheus> or take the KB apart
<Oli``> no the keyboard is physically fine.. it's just when quitting some fullscreen apps where it thinks i'm still pressing the keys
<Oli``> a restart does fix it - but that's a pain in the arse
<LjL> Oli``: well you can restart just X of course. but dunno, have you tried switching to a virtual terminal and then back to X?
<Oli``> i can't... none of the modifier keys are responding - hence my lacklustre grammar and wonky smilies =]
<Oli``> i'll try logging out though
<Oli``> yeah that worked
<Oli``> Pretty weird stuff...
<bwlang_> hi... i just updated and i think there may be a problem with a gnome library... but i'm not sure and wanted to check with somebody else before filing bugs...
<bwlang_> when i run evo, after a whle i get  a crash  see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/187673, I thought it was just an evolutoin problem but vlc is also crashing  with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()... could this be  a gnome lib problem?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187673 in evolution "evolution crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,New]
<bwlang_> here's the first line from the relevant thread (i think) in the a thread apply all bt from vlc: #0  0xb4acdfcc in g_logv () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<bwlang_> does this indicate a problem with glib?
<bwlang_> this silence is deafing (both from the channel and from vlc ;)
<bwlang_> interesting... i see this bug too has a crash with signal 5 in g_return ...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/187666
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187666 in firefox "firefox-bin crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Undecided,New]
<enzo> hi
<enzo> someone is telling on another chan that hardy is going to be released today or very soon, is that true ?
<rsk> enzo: incorrect
<enzo> in fact i've been using debian for years, and i switch to ubuntu, so i'd love the last version
<rsk> enzo: chek the release scheduele
<rsk> monts left
<enzo> ok
<Solarion> liferea and whatever is responsible for the bug that causes misclicks and lacks of clicks need fixified.
<Solarion> grabing keyboard and mouse input such that nothing but the power button works is teh sux0r
<jeansch> Hi, i have problems (on hardy) with gnome-settings-daemon (it don't works) since an upgrade today, does somebody have the same pb, or found an issue ?
<Solarion> jeansch: tell you when I finish the reboot
<Solarion> :(
 * Solarion just upgraded today too
<Solarion> jeansch: are you talking about its failure to install properly?
<jeansch> Solarion: nop
<Solarion> guess I'll find out in a minute
<jeansch> Solarion: about it start, and crash just after
<Solarion> I did have to apt-get upgrade -f to make it install
<EmmerP> hi
<jeansch> Solarion: i've force the install with dpkg, then install the good gnome-control-center, and finished to install and conf everything
<jeansch> EmmerP: Hi
<Pici> If you forced the install, perhaps thats reason enough why its not working.
<jeansch> Pici: no, i've reinstall it after to be sure
<bardyr> any ETA for alpha4?
<jeansch> Pici: i'm not sure that pb is from gnome-settings-daemon, but maybe from dbus or something like this. Pidgin wont start too with a strange message
<jeansch> and some panel applets don't crash the first time they are launched
<FrankQ> Jeansch, lots of people are having that problem
<FrankQ> lots of people complaining about pidgin, too
<Solarion> seems to work alright
<FrankQ> launchpad says a fix for the gnome-settings-daemon thing has been released :-/
<Solarion> pidging locks the screen for me.  :(
<jeansch> FrankQ: pidgin runs if you launch it in a strace
<FrankQ> that's silly :D
<jeansch> FrankQ: i know :D
<FrankQ> Maybe Evo will too... it does the same thing as pidgin here
<jeansch> FrankQ: but i need it
<FrankQ> why?
<FrankQ> right now sound, pidgin, evo and gnome-settings-daemon are broken for me \o/
<jeansch> FrankQ: bad luck :) welcome :D
<Solarion> seems to have forgotten to swap ctrl & caps lock, tho.
<Solarion> but at least piding dumps core now
<jeansch> Solarion: ulimit set when or not you want core dumps
<Solarion> ja
<Solarion> nm; when I redirect strace output to /dev/null it locked up
<bardyr> is linux 2.6.24-6 based on the release source of 2.6.24?
<rsk> more or less bardyr
<bardyr> release source + patches?
<bardyr> or late rc?
<bardyr> arrg found it in the git log http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git;a=commit;h=49914084e797530d9baaf51df9eda77babc98fa8
<bardyr> based on released 2.6.24 :)
<jeansch> bardyr: see /usr/share/doc/linux-image-2.6.24...../changelog.Debian.gz
<bardyr> jeansch, the kernel has not reached the repos yet
<bardyr> and probably not until alpha4 is released
<EmmerP> got disconnected...so missed the answer to 'Any ETA for alpha4?'
<bardyr> EmmerP, today ;)
<bardyr> its probably not getting closer then that :/
<EmmerP> so you're running update-manger -d every minute? :S
<tokok> 2.5 hours before "today" is over
<bardyr> EmmerP, that wont help any thing :)
<bardyr> EmmerP, but i should get a announce email soon and some nice iso's
<bardyr> hopefully
<Pici> !refresh
<ubotu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<EmmerP> I actually don't know how it works from alph3 to alph4, upgraded to alph3 already
<tokok> i hope they will not hang on load
<hydrogen> if your in an alpha
<Pici> !final | EmmerP
<ubotu> EmmerP: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<hydrogen> what ubotu said
 * Pici hugs ubotu 
<EmmerP> thx Pici, ubotu ;)
<EmmerP> Firefox 3 was a bit unstable btw
<EmmerP> sometimes just crashed
<EmmerP> didn't freeze, just went away ;)
<tokok> its nice they implemented zoom, but to handle zoom for every site... confusing
<tokok> i like it in opera, you can set default zoom level
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> opera++
<hydrogen> people really need to discover it
<hydrogen> I have never touched firefox after switching to opera
<EmmerP> never heard of it...
<EmmerP> Opera I did, but zoom i mean
<EmmerP> I used opera some time, but somehow switched back, can't remember why :)
<tokok> its many years in opera, but not in firefox
<tokok> zoom i mean
<Lunar_Lamp> Whilst obviously Hardy is far from being released, is there a changelog at the moment for changes from gutsy?
<rsk> yeah there are changelogs for the alphas Lunar_Lamp
<Lunar_Lamp> rsk, are they simple enough to find? ;-)
<rsk> sure all in the wiki afaik
<rsk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha1 2 3 etc
<Lunar_Lamp> thanks :-)
<rsk> looks sweet!
<rsk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha4?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=g-s-m-alpha4.png
<EmmerP> that pages says it's downloadable too
<rsk> yea alpha 4 is out
<rsk> or what do you mean?
<rsk> :>
<EmmerP> yeah, didn't know that :)
<EmmerP> knew it was today, but not when today
<rsk> er. isos not up
<rsk> but i can upgrade to it seems
<EmmerP> ah
<FrankQ> you might want to wait until it's released
<FrankQ> Dunno how general some of the problems are, but there are quite some
<EmmerP> are these somewhere listed?
<EmmerP> open bugs/problems etc?
<FrankQ> on launchpad I presume
<FrankQ> but alpha 4 isn't ready yet
<FrankQ> so upgrading won't get you to it entirely :)
<bardyr> FrankQ, why not?
<bardyr> FrankQ, alpha4 is just a snapshot of the current repos
<FrankQ> it's a snapshot of a general state of the current repos, with a proper amount of blocker bugs resolved
<FrankQ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682072
<FrankQ> also, I'd say, don't upgrade if you're dependent upon ftp:// or sftp://
<FrankQ> IANAD tho ;-)
<Solarion> heh
<Solarion> I should put a huge chunk of random data in /password.txt on my webserver
<Assid> or just use a damn ftp app :P
<Oli``> Is the latest Pidgin crashing out for anybody else here?
<Assid> report
<FrankQ> crashing for me, too.
<FrankQ> And a list of other people :-)
<Assid> bah this sucks
<Assid> ubuntu site not reachable for me
<fred_2> working fine here
<Assid> cause of the FLAG fibre cut
<fred_2> ah
<Assid> european  sites have issues.. then work after some time
<fred_2> use a proxy
<Assid> yeah will start searching if this doesnt start working properly
<jeansch> Hi, any news about the gonme-setting-daemon, evo, pidgin,... break ?
<Andre_Gondim> where is alpha 4?
<rsk> not released yet Andre_Gondim
<Zambezi> I can't start Pidgin (latest update). It says Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<FrankQ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/187755
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187755 in pidgin "Pidgin crashes with "Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)" unless started using "strace pidgin"" [Undecided,New]
<Pici> I believe its a know issue.
<rsk> Zambezi: known problem
<FrankQ> I didn't see it on launchpad so i just reported it here
<jeansch> FrankQ: ah ah ah, you post about running it with strace ?
<FrankQ> yeah
<FrankQ> I'm kind of surprised no-one reported it. It's hard to know what the process is with the alpha.
<Zambezi> rsk, FrankQ: Good to know. I'm going to use Irssi for now. But if my scanner won't work, then I'm going to downgrade to Gutsy again.
<FrankQ> lots of things breaking but these are just ignored on launchpad and no devs here it seems.
<Oli``> FrankQ: When I first had the apport I saw a dozen or so almost identical bug reports. I know at least one of those has been triaged.
<jeansch> FrankQ: something strange is that if you start a session with a fresh created user, gnome-settings-daemon works
<Assid> report report!
<FrankQ> For the pidgin bug, Oli?
<Oli``> Yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<Oli``> Most of the top ones there are all the same bug
<FrankQ> I gathered that the sigsegv and the signal 5 ones were a different one.
<ScislaC> has anyone else experienced the "Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)" after recent updates?
<Konstigt> Is the signal 5 bug in need of more bug reports or is a fix near perhaps...?
<Solarion> whoever broke caps lock - ctrl swapping is cheesing me off.  :)
<Solarion> of course, the *real* problem is whoever decided to put that caps lock in its "standard" location in the first place.
<FrankQ> hmm, there's a gnome-settings-daemon update in the repo
<Konstigt> hehe not very funny now, I think 30% of the programs I try to run crashes
<ScislaC> Konstigt: same here...
<ScislaC> are you getting that same error I mentioned above?
<FrankQ> I don't really mind the errors, I mind the possibility that they might actually get into alpha 4 because they aren't being looked at :-/
<ScislaC> (that would be if you ran them from the command line)
<Konstigt> ScislaC: yep..
<Konstigt> /var/crash$ ls | wc -l
<Konstigt> 20
<ScislaC> Konstigt: I got pidgin to launch by doing "strace pidgin", but it wouldn't work otherwise... it doesn't seem to work for all programs though
<Konstigt> yeah I found that out aswell this morning on ubuntuforums..
<FrankQ> Well, I guess the bug might have been caught but just in a private bug report. There aren't any proper/confirmed bugs on launchpad otherwise :/
<bwlang_> I just saw a comment on evolution's bug re: signal 5.  saying that it's due to gnome-session setting G_DEBUG in order to get crashes from warning type bugs.
<bwlang_> so should we file bugs on all the apps that crash?
<bwlang_> with signal 5?
<Konstigt>  Pedro Villavicencio wrote 1 minute ago: (permalink)
<Konstigt> I've sent this upstream at: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=513495 ; as a workaround for now you can unset the G_DEBUG environment variable, thanks.
<ubotu> Gnome bug 513495 in BugBuddyBugs "evolution crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<Konstigt> it actually works. if you set that variable in ~/.gnomerc you should be good.
<jeansch> Konstigt: g_log is broken ?
<Konstigt> jeansch: Ah that wasn't me, I just pasted from a bug I created this morning which is marked private.
<conn> hey, has anyone noticed that DNS resolution has become much slower for Hardy in the past few days?
<ccooke> Not really, no
<Oli``> conn: might it have something to do with the cut internet pipe? where in the world are you?
<conn> Oli``, I'm in Brazil, and it's not related. DNS resolution is fine in Windows on the same (dual-boot) laptop
<Oli``> I see. Well I can't say I've noticed any problems here.
<rx4> is aplha4 somewhere already?
<Oli``> Don't think so, rx4. Just check update-manger once every couple of hours
<FrankQ> is that bug a blocker for alpha? kind of strange to release otherwise
<FrankQ> (re: the g_debug thing)
<ScislaC> I sure hope they don't release Alpha 4 with the crash issues
<Oli``> ScislaC: the pidgin crash issues?
<FrankQ> the g_debug issue that causes pidgin/evolution/different stuff to crash
<FrankQ> and the gnome-settings-daemon issue I guess
<rx4> Oli``: i will ;-)
<EmmerP> conn, I had the same problem once in gutsy, disabling ipv6 and changing some settings in sysctl.conf solved it
<Oli``> But why would it have to be a blocker? It's not effecting wider system stability is it? The fix for it would still be able to be applied via updates on a clean alpha4 install
<FrankQ> Konstigt mind if I funnel through your thing to the forums to help other people solve the bug
<Gigamo> hi guys, I'm in need of a little help here; I installed nvidia-glx-new (169.09 hardy package), but I can't start X when using the "nvidia" driver in xorg.conf, only works when I set it to "nv"
<Gigamo> should I try installing with the nvidia installer from their site?
<tokok> 169.09 killed my EDID
<Gigamo> 169.09 worked here under gutsy
<tokok> and monitor stopped working thru DVI
<Gigamo> in gutsy i used nvidia's installer, I just thought I'd try nvidia-glx-new through the upgrade since it's the same driver
<Gigamo> im just unsure whether i should run that installer again or if i can fix this one
<tokok> i don't know
<Gigamo> :(
<Gnine> no issues on nv18 geforce4 mx 4000. i say your issue is fixable if you have a better card
<Gigamo> I have a 8600M GT
<Gigamo> how should I fix it though? :) "startx" jsut brings me back to where I was after about 3 seconds, when I have "nvidia" driver in my xorg.conf
<Gigamo> some error about nvidia.ko not found
<Gnine> cant help you. just saying my card is old compared to that 8600.
<Gigamo> kk
<Gigamo> :)
<tokok> uninstall and try nvidia installer... not a big deal
<Gigamo> kk
<tokok> it works then you set to nv cuz this is disabled failed nvidia driver
<Gnine> there is a known bug about it. check: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23428.html
<tokok> this disables i mean
<Gnine> that is not a hardy issue anyway.. that bug dates back to 2005
<tokok> ок its already 1th feb here, i guess a4 release date is failed
<FrankQ> why would the release date have to go according to your timezone's standards
<tokok> well, why they not mention release timezone?
<Pici> Alpha 4 will be released when its done.
<tokok> and... if they are in europe.... like site said about ubuntu HQ... then its close to my timezone
<EmmerP> Maybe change the topic title...
<Pici> hm?
<EmmerP> since all questions here are about when a4 is released
<l3on> hi all :)
<l3on> How can I have this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/BasicIdeals ?
<Assid> i wish someone prioritizes and fixes the damn lcd auto brightness bug
<EmmerP> l3on: you can't I guess
<Assid> err is a new update out already?
<EmmerP> I've just found out that several sites are promoting the rumor that this is the 8.04 theme, or are at least alluding to the idea that this is said theme in progress. I apologize for any confusion, and I'm sorry to say that this is not planned to be the next Ubuntu theme. It has been passed it up to the art team, and there's a lot of work ahead for this theme.
<Assid> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Assid> !schedule
<Assid> !hardyschedule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardyschedule - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EmmerP> l3on: so I think it are just ideas for new themes, not actual implementations
<l3on> Ah ok... I understand... tnx :)
<Assid> alpha4 out?
<Assid> is alpha4 rolled out already?
<Pici> I beleive they are still testing candidate disks.
<EmmerP> Assid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682072
<Gnine> i'd like to have that theme minus the color palette
<Solarion> boy this lack of key swapping is driving me crazy
<blkorpheus> yeah gnome weather applet is fixed
<strabes> isn't hardy alpha 4 supposed to come out today?
<blkorpheus> yeah
<blkorpheus> but if you have hardy installed already, its a moot point
<strabes> yeah, i don't
<blkorpheus> all I know is I have a lot of fixes today
<strabes> i usually wait until at least the fourth alpha to install
<jeansch> re-hi
<jeansch> is there still pb with gnome-settings-daemons pidgin, evo and ... ?
<FrankQ> Jeansch: yea. but you can "unset G_DEBUG" to at least fix the pidgin crash
<FrankQ> and possibly others but not sure
<jeansch> FrankQ: i know
<jeansch> FrankQ: i've found the "pb"
<heartsblood> I just read that Transmission has been selected as the default .torrent client for hardy is this true?
<jeansch> FrankQ: it's in gnome-session and it's volonteer
<Konstig1> i sent a mail to ubuntu-devel-discuss just now to get some info..
<jeansch> g_setenv ("G_DEBUG", "fatal_criticals", FALSE);
<Oli```> heartsblood: quite possibly. it *should* be, as it's plenty good enough
<awalton__> heartsblood, it was a couple of weeks ago
<awalton__> IIRC.
<heartsblood> Oli```, I thought that deluge was going to become the default in hardy.  Was there something conspiring against it?
<awalton__> I sat in on the meeting but I didn't pay as much attention to the transmission talk
<Gnine> some elements of compiz stopped working
<heartsblood> granted anything was better than the gnome client, but transmission?
<Gnine> i still got the cube though
<Gnine> looking for ccsm gave me simple-ccsm which does not work at all
<EmmerP> Gnine: you mean you haven't ccsm installed?
<Gnine> i was running compiz without ccsm. after last update some features stopped working
<Gnine> i tried simple-ccsm out of curiosity to find out it did not run/load at all
<EmmerP> so you need compizconfig-settings-manager
<EmmerP> that's the package name
<Gnine> ccsm used to install that from the repos
<EmmerP> I just did a search, and it shows as that full name
<Gnine> and even worst bug i just encountered: my partitions are not mounting
<EmmerP> in synaptic, I mean
<phin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4244450#post4244450
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<phin> well, in case anyone cares to help me in here.  im open to all ideas
<ubotu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.5.6 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bardyr> phin, its known issue, check launchpad and wait for updates
<bardyr> and welcome to alpha software :)
<bardyr> phin, btw does it work now?
<bardyr> phin, MSN was down earlier and i think it just got up a couple of hours ago, atleast in denmark
<phin> bardyr: it works when im running it from gdb
<phin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=639641
<phin> this thread seems to offer a work around
<DanaG> I just went back to an old gnome-session version.
<phin> oh thats what it seems to be?
<DanaG> The latest gnome-session + gnome-control-center broke stuff.
<phin> ya
<DanaG> I had to downgrade both together.
<phin> i had to force install some packages to get it to work
<phin> danag: may i ask how you went about that?
<james_w> Hi all, have many people encountered Bug #182425?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182425 in compiz "Strange blue theme after upgrade to Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182425
<Konstig1> hehe I wonder how many MB of text has been written today about the signal 5 crashes..
<Gnine> partitions are not mounting.
<tokok> Gnine: wow they are implemented that already, i was hoped for this in alpha 5
<tokok> mount-resistant partitions metasystem 2.0
<bardyr> w00t
<bardyr> tokok, its included in alpha4?
<tokok> ask Ghine
<tokok> sorry Gnine
<bardyr> im just happy about gvfs and policykit
<bardyr> if they get it to work properly soon :D
<Gnine> system is not mounting partitions, how is that a feature?
<bardyr> Gnine, security
<bardyr> ;)
<tokok> exactly!
<Gnine> security against against who
<tokok> against everyone! spies everythere!
<FrankQ> aliens
<tokok> yes them too
<bardyr> and google
<Gnine> i hope this bug catches you by tomorrow
<bardyr> but i still think there tracker will index you!!
<phin> is there a new way to map network shares with nautilus now?  my old bookmarks do not seem to work properly, and when i attempt to goto network:/// it gives me an error
<phin> err, when i click the Network Servers icon, under places, that is
<Gnine> err, security feature
<bardyr> phin, i think its broken atm with gvfs and alot of other code just being included
<phin> bardyr: thanks
<bardyr> gnome 2.22.1 will be included in 8.04/8.04.1 ?
<ethana3> ETA of Hardy4?
<ethana3> blehh, Alpha4
<ethana3> lol
<tokok> yesterday
<ethana3> Is the .iso out there yet?
<FrankQ> no
<ethana3> ok
<tokok> well... due to time collapse no
<FrankQ> just look at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-January/thread.html
<ethana3> k
<FrankQ> if there's no announcement, no release
<ethana3> you mean..
<ethana3> it doesn't just get scrapped, does it?
<ethana3> just delayed, right?
<ethana3> oh, ok
<FrankQ> yes
<bardyr_> I love network-manager 0.7!
<tokok> i had meet network-manager at disco and bring her home, we danced in moonshine, i love her
<bardyr> i had this annoying bug where i needed to manual turn wifi off and on and wait 2mins to get wifi working, nm-0.7 fixed that
<tokok> good
<tokok> now world is save
<bardyr> no, its saved
<tokok> thanks for correction
<bardyr> np
<Gnine> gnome-app-install crash
<alex_mayorga> how can I "force" Firefox 3 to crash for good? It has become irresponsive here, but it won't crash per se
<alex_mayorga> anyone?
<EmmerP> just updated, but don't see nm 0.7
<bardyr> EmmerP, its not in the repos
<EmmerP> ok
<EmmerP> but have no problems anyway, so let's stick to the 'if it ain't broken...' adagium :)
<bardyr> EmmerP, arent you running and alpha? :D
<alex_mayorga> looks like we like broken things :D
<bardyr> yea, i love them
<bardyr> i get sick if there isnt 10 potential breaking updates
<bardyr> a day
<alex_mayorga> where can I expose/get feedback on something that seems broken to me, but it might be just user error, MOTU?
<smallfoot-> where is roadmap?
<smallfoot-> when is alpha4?
<EmmerP> bardyr: I am, so guess I'm a lucky guy
<alex_mayorga> !roadmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadmap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bardyr> smallfoot-, wiki.ubuntu.com, and today
<EmmerP> oh, only pidgin is indeed broken here
<alex_mayorga> EmmerP, what part?
<EmmerP> But just had a fully working skype call with both webcam sides open, while running compiz, so guess that's a proof of a pretty working system :)
<EmmerP> alex_mayorga: Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<smallfoot-> bardyr, when today?
<EmmerP> alex_mayorga: at starting pidgin
<bardyr> smallfoot-, when a guy thinks its ready and pushes a button
<alex_mayorga> smallfoot, the whole Hardy thing is more an "in-flux" kind of thing, if you're brave, there's no point on waiting
<alex_mayorga> it has been pretty rock solid since alpha1 over here, but this is an all Intel box without fancy video cards or wireless
<alex_mayorga> it has fared pretty well on an amd64x2/broadcom laptop too
<bardyr> same here
<crimsun> the gnome breakage (signal 5 trap) is "fixed" in the latest gnome-session.
<bardyr> with fancy gfx card and weird wifi-ndiswrapper card
<crimsun> make sure you log out and back in after upgrading.
<Gnine> i have a different report on that , crimsun
<cyrus82> hello, is the hardy alpha 4 out yet?
<crimsun> we're currently discussing it in #ubuntu-devel
<bardyr> Gnine, sudo apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade and reboot
<PriceChild> cyrus82, #ubuntu+1
<bardyr> cyrus82, nope
<alex_mayorga> I've just installed the update to gnome-session, do you guys have a bug I should try?
<Gnine> my 8.04 is up-to-date
<crimsun> ii  gnome-session            2.21.90-0ubuntu2         The GNOME 2 Session Manager
<cyrus82> bardyr, do you known when it will be out?
<bardyr> nope, no one knows
<smallfoot-> alpha3 sucked
<bardyr> yep
<smallfoot-> ill update to alpha4 asap
<cyrus82> alpha4 was scheduled for today, was it?
<bardyr> yes
<smallfoot-> but its not out
<smallfoot-> im getting impatient :D
<crimsun> it won't be out til Friday at least.
<cyrus82> ok, i'll get alpha3 then
<bardyr> just grab a live build
<bardyr> it should be more or less up2date
<cyrus82> there are live builds? where?
<crimsun> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<cyrus82> ah, theres only the desktop image
<cyrus82> need alternate
<bardyr> cyrus82, grab live
<bardyr> sorry daily
<cyrus82> there is not daily alternate install cd
<cyrus82> no
<bardyr> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/hardy-alternate-i386.iso
<cyrus82> ah sorry
<cyrus82> just found it
<cyrus82> great
<`Matir> are alpha 4 isos available yet?
<cyrus82> no
<cyrus82> :)
<bardyr> this is going to be a long day :D
<crimsun> `Matir: there won't be for at least a half-day
<FrankQ> alpha 4 isos have been pushed back to friday
<`Matir> ok, thanks
<smallfoot-> it is friday now
<smallfoot-> since 2 mins ago
<FrankQ> gmt+1 eh
<nemilar> No release today :(
<smallfoot-> :(
<napsy_> so, is that gtk bug fixed that crashed all major apps?
<RAOF> napsy_: Seems to be (it was gnome-session setting G_DEBUG apparently)
<bytor4232> I'm downloading the Xubuntu Hardy Heron release.  Is this the appropriate channie for questions/comments?
<RAOF> I think so, yes.
<Gnine> !topic
<ubotwo> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
 * bytor4232 wants to contribute to the cause ;)
<bytor4232> I figured putting one of my four desktops to use as a testing machine is a good cause ;)
<bytor4232> So alpha 5 is coming out?
<RAOF> Yes, but not until after alpha 4 :)
<bytor4232> doie
<Gnine> current release is alpha3
<bytor4232> thats what I meant
<Zambezi> Any problem with cryptsetup(-luks) in Hardy? I get errormessages when mounting. I didn't get it in Breezy, Dapper, Edgy or Feisty. Didn't try in Gutsy. I went straight from FF to HH.
<napsy_> hm there's no gnome-session update yet
<RAOF> Strange; my gnome is no longer totally crazy.
<RAOF> !info gnome-session hardy
<napsy_> what does it say?
<RAOF> Nothing, it seems ubotu is down.
<RAOF> Anyway, You'd be after 2.21.90-0ubuntu2, which hasn't propogated to either of my .au mirrors, but is in archive.ubuntu.com
<napsy_> so i'll have to wait for mirrors to sync
<RAOF> Or grab it from u.a.c
<napsy_> ok
<napsy_> (2.21.90-0ubuntu1)
<napsy_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gnome/gnome-session
<napsy_> well not here
<RAOF> That'll also take some time to be updated.
<napsy_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-session/gnome-session_2.21.90-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<RAOF> Ding!
<napsy_> :)
<FrankQ> alternatively, you could just do "unset G_DEBUG" for a couple minutes ;-)
<napsy_> then I'd have to run everything from terminal
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-01
<ethana3> Hey all...  Do we expect disk images within the next six hours?
<PriceChild> ethana3, expect them when they're ready
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> oh hey, I've never rolled an .iso myself..
<ethana3> what does the process entail?
<ethana3> i mean, after you've selected the code you want on it..
<rx4> cds are auto-generated
<tokok> after that they start WinISO
<ethana3> cool
<ethana3> WinISO?
<tokok> nevermind
<ethana3> that three letter string always makes me a bit suspicious..
<ethana3> ^_^
<ethana3> so how feasible would it be to have the software keep the images up to date every two weeks?
<rx4> easy
<ethana3> so that fresh installs don't flood the apt servers 3 months past...
<ethana3> hmm
<rx4> but people would keep reinstalling because new images are available
<ethana3> ohh
<ethana3> no, the same updates
<ethana3> that get rolled out via apt
<rx4> still
<rx4> im sure alot of people would do
<ethana3> some people with OCD?
<ethana3> yeah..
<ethana3> i wouldn't
<ethana3> they should also use some kind of delta-deb and p2p apt system
<ethana3> but that may take a while to implement
<rx4> hehe i think they have better things to do (ie, fixing bugs)
<ethana3> yeah..
<tokok> bugs was here long before humans
<ethana3> i just figured cutting bandwidth expenses might allow them to employ more devs
<ethana3> ;)
<rx4> btw
<rx4> whats up with the new artwork?
<rx4> i thought they would push a new gnome theme/engine
<ethana3> with transparency
<ethana3> murrina
<rx4> murrina is sloww
<ethana3> oh
<ethana3> well, whatever they need for widget based transparency
<ethana3> 'cause that looked awesome
<tokok> how you can control hard disk's cache strategy in ubuntu?
<rx4> oh btw, will hardy fix the disk clicking problem on laptops? this is a severe issue
<ethana3> disk clicking?
<ethana3> What's with all the 64GB SSD's?
<ethana3> that's rediculous
<ethana3> I just want 8 or 16 GB in an SSD
<ethana3> and I'll be happy
<smallfoot-> ubuntu is getting better :)
<ethana3> absolutely
<ethana3> i hope caps lock works properly in this alpha
<smallfoot-> my alpha3 sucked, but now i did apt-get upgrade, and installed 400 megabyte updates, and its much better now, it dont suck anymore
<ethana3> i use colemak..
<ethana3> yeah
<ethana3> i had an unstable machine..
<ethana3> this one..
<ethana3> 3DE's, i used pulseaudio...
<smallfoot-> but when i login on ubuntu it said "error: language_en not installed or found, i am using now system default instead" or something like that
<ethana3> and i ran update-manager -d
<ethana3> yeah..
<smallfoot-> you get that error too?
<ethana3> they'll bring it all together in a while
<smallfoot-> ya
<ethana3> i haven't installed alpha3
<ethana3> i just used the LiveCD
<ethana3> i'm waiting to install until this alpha today
<ethana3> the only software that still works on this machine
<ethana3> kopete, kate, amarok, konqueror
<ethana3> i have 8 browsers
<ethana3> and only 1 still works
<smallfoot-> oh
<ethana3> this was the machine i had my inital learning curve on, after leaving windows
<smallfoot-> firefox works on me
<ethana3> i /really/ jacked it up
<ethana3> and my dual seat configuration
<ethana3> that put it over the top
<smallfoot-> well you should stick with Feisty Fawn if you dont want trouble
<ethana3> you mean Gutsy?
<smallfoot-> yeah, i mean gusty gibbon
<ethana3> Neither work onmy machine
<ethana3> LiveCD
<smallfoot-> oh
<ethana3> just don't work..  that xorg bug, multiple cards; integrated, ati
<smallfoot-> i updated to alpha3 cuz i was getting impatient for 8.40 release and was bored
<smallfoot-> oh
<ethana3> bored? We get into a lot of trouble that way, don't we? ;)
<smallfoot-> the new xorg is better, it can run without config file
<smallfoot-> yeah :d
<ethana3> yes.. but I'll still need it
<ethana3> two simultaneous users.. all the hardware is here right now, two of everything
<ethana3> i love ideapool...  that is where i reside
<ethana3> and ideastorm, of course
<smallfoot-> one thing i think is annoying is that if i use IRC it will use my login name as username, its bad for my privacy
<ethana3> i put the dell ubuntu xps on my wish list, and emailed it to two people
<ethana3> hmm
<smallfoot-> oh
<ethana3> wait, what client?
<smallfoot-> yeah, a IRC client like X-Chat
<ethana3> hmm..  i use pidgin.. well, I did
<smallfoot-> oh
<ethana3> it died too
<ethana3> along with all my other gnome apps
<ethana3> ^_^
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> i can run all gnome apps i think with alpha3+updates
<burner> isn't alpha 4 out
<ethana3> on my other machine, I tried to install the mac menu hack
<ethana3> not yet, we're waiting for it
<smallfoot-> wasbt 2 hours ago, dont know about now
<ethana3> it's due out any hour
<ethana3> wait, what?
<burner> aww, i thought it was due on teh 30th
<smallfoot-> nope, alpha4 not out, it should be though
<ethana3> patience..
<smallfoot-> when using the compiz cool effects, not everything works, blender only works in fullscreen, not window mode
<ethana3> well OpenGL..
<ethana3> it's not scheduled well
<ethana3> we're in a new era, where the GPU is just another processor
<ethana3> I don't think current graphical API's are well suited to that
<smallfoot-> oh
<ethana3> or at least their handlers
<smallfoot-> and the Dell XPS Ubuntu is good that it exist for other people, but i build my computer myself, cuz im cool like that
<ethana3> well
<ethana3> i would, but it's a laptop..
<bwlang_> the signal 5 crashes are fixed as of a few hours ago... but you have to close an restart gnome for the new environment to take effect.
<ethana3> i would love to be able to do that, to have those standards in place
<smallfoot-> yeah, to buy a laptop that you KNOW will work on linux
<smallfoot-> so you dont build your computer self and gamble and some hardware dont work
<ethana3> i want a GUI for PAM
<ethana3> ..i put that in ideapool too...
<ethana3> well, i figure as long as you avoid dialup modems and the X-Fi..
<ethana3> you should be good, for the most part
<smallfoot-> yeah, dialup modems and xfi, ahh <shivers
<smallfoot-> i ABSOLTUELY LOVE the ubuntu servers, did they sneak some server with SAS RAID disks into my basement with optical fiber or what? today, when I used Update Manager, it downloaded 9300 kbyte/s
<ethana3> If there's a petition out there to send a Novell Linux Drivers Project representative to Creative, I'll sign it
<smallfoot-> 9300 kbyte/s, god damn, thats fucking fast
<ethana3> time estimates always bug me
<ethana3> my connection speed varies
<smallfoot-> it said "update is 400 megabyte, it will take 50 minutes on high-speed internet or 50 hours on dial-up", and i clicked "next" and it said "1 minute remaining, 9300 kbyte/s downloading"
<ethana3> they should all take what /has been/ downloaded over the time it /has taken/...
<ethana3> congradulations
<ethana3> now you just have to learn Korean
<smallfoot-> hehe what
<ethana3> Korean
<ethana3> the language of Korea
<ethana3> where all their internet is that fast
<ethana3> ^_^
<smallfoot-> oh, cool
<smallfoot-> it is?
<ethana3> it's rediculous
<smallfoot-> i thought japan had the best internet infrastructure in the world
<ethana3> ~100Mbit
<smallfoot-> i have 100 mbit down, 10 mbit up
<ethana3> maybe they do.. if so, Korea's close
<ethana3> FiOS?
<smallfoot-> i read on slashdot that fix USA internet infrastructure would require 100 billion dollar
<ethana3> hmm..
<smallfoot-> USA internet sucks, they invented it, but have crap internet with slow-speed expensive junk internet
<ethana3> sacrifice microsoft!
<ethana3> well, it's all going wireless in a year or so
<ethana3> Auction 73 + Google
<ethana3> i hate cell networks
<ethana3> so I'll be glad to see them die
<ethana3> have we put any commercials on TV?
<ethana3> meh, better uses of money than that i guess..
<ethana3> marketing is best done on the individual level
<nemilar> is Alpha4 confirmed for tomorrow?
<ethana3> it would kind of be nice to have an ETA..
<nemilar> I'm pretty sure it was canceled for today
<ethana3> ohh
<ethana3> ..iv'e been waiting anxiously for a week
<nemilar> lol
<ethana3> i woke up this morning and it was like Christmas
<nemilar> haha
<ethana3> ...and my presents were gone
<ethana3> lol
<nemilar> christmas will be April 24th
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> is it possible for widget based translucency to work in WINE apps?
<ethana3> I think it would be nice to have a 'pick your platform and DE' wizard on Ubuntu.com
<cavediver> Hi.
<ethana3> where you answer three questions.. and it tells you what to download..
<ethana3> oh hi
<ethana3> we think the alpha's going to come out tomorrow
<ethana3> got delayed or something
<cavediver> Have a dpkg/apt problem making me unable to update.
<ethana3> broken software index?
<cavediver> something like that.
<cavediver> a broken pacvkage
<ethana3> what does it say?
<cavediver> hang on
<ethana3> oh, ok..
<cavediver>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: system-config-printer-gnome but it is not installed
<cavediver> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<bardyr> hmm, what does the topic say :)
<cavediver> -f givs me:
<ethana3> bardyr: a little mercy..
<cavediver> Well...
<cavediver> I'm just trying to fix it. Have had it for 3 days.
<bardyr> cavediver, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<cavediver> Not something that will magically disappear it seems
<cavediver> bardyr: se above paste
<ethana3> i'd just do a
<ethana3> sudo apt-get install system-config-printer-gnome
<bardyr> yea you could do that too
<cavediver> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/system-config-printer-gnome_0.7.78+svn1799-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<cavediver> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cavediver> ethana3: will try
<bardyr> but it should be in a upgrade/dist-upgrade
<cavediver> ethana3: that gives me that error
<ethana3> hmm
<ethana3> let me guess..  with -f it wants you to remove all your apps that need the gnome printer thing?
<cavediver> solved similar issues way back in debian by inserting exit 0 in some deinstall script
<bardyr> !info system-config-printer-gnome
<cavediver> can't remember it now though
<ubotu> system-config-printer-gnome (source: system-config-printer): Printer configuration GUI. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.78+svn1799-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 86 kB, installed size 836 kB
<cavediver> god, can't i just have it removed or fixed :)
<bardyr> cavediver, did you do a upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<ethana3> did you try what it told you?
<cavediver> bardyr: yes
<cavediver> ethana3: yup
<ethana3> and what did it want to do?
<cavediver> did paste the -f output
<ethana3> ohhh
<ethana3> ok, now i'm where /I/ got lost
<bardyr> cavediver, aptitude dist-upgrade
<bardyr> frack apt
<ethana3> when i swapped out gnome's core for the mac menu hack
<cavediver> bardyr: oki
<cavediver> bardyr: something is happening, it's actually downloading stuff now :)
<cavediver> hell i'm so use to apt-get, what the frecking heck is aptitude anyway?
<bardyr> when apt does not want to play nice, smack it with aptitude :)
<cavediver> i see
<bardyr> cavediver, its a frontend for apt ;D
<cavediver> what?
<cavediver> so the frontend managed to do some magic that the backend couldn't :)
<bardyr> yep
<cavediver> But it's not installed yet so i still could get an error....
<cavediver> :)
<bardyr> where is my pretty little -6 kernel >&
<blkorpheus> do tell
<blkorpheus> and please restore pidgin to functionality
<blkorpheus> soon :)
<ethana3> oh wait
<ethana3> i upgraded this via update-manager -d
<bardyr> blkorpheus, upgrade, it works :o
<ethana3> so /I/ didn't break pidgin?
<ethana3> it was hardy?
<bardyr> ethana3, nope, but if you are fully updated logout and in and pidgin should work
<blkorpheus> hmmm maybe thats it
<ethana3> I'll try it
<blkorpheus> have not logged out in
<blkorpheus> where is my uptime conky?
<ethana3> and I am fully updated
<blkorpheus> I stay updated
<FrankQ> yeah you need to log out and in for the debug environment variable to be properly reset
<ethana3> ok, tried pidgin again..
<ethana3> it went on and on about gstreamer..
<ethana3> then it gave me this:
<blkorpheus> hope I have better luc
<ethana3> pidgin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_dpgettext
<ethana3> well, this install is really mutant by now
<blkorpheus> ouch
<ethana3> i've had this install since fiesty
<blkorpheus> lol me too
<ethana3> i've been using pulseaudio for a while..
<ethana3> i have 3 DE's installed
<blkorpheus> but its very tight and clean
<ethana3> and 8 browsers
<ethana3> and it's a dual seat setup
<ethana3> ...that doesn't work yet
<blkorpheus> dual "seat'?
<ethana3> two simultaneous users
<blkorpheus> ahh
<blkorpheus> nice
<ethana3> two keyboards, two mice, two screens..
<ethana3> yeah
<ethana3> it will be.. when it works
<DanaG> I'l conky you... on the head.  (bad joke.)
<ethana3> i've done so much murder to my fiesty install i don't blame it for keeling over and dying
<blkorpheus> thats no excuse
<blkorpheus> as long as your system maintence is tight, you should be fine
<ethana3> hmm
<blkorpheus> I run a tight ship
<ethana3> i came to fiesty from windows
<blkorpheus> no lose symlinks nothing
<blkorpheus> ahhh
<ethana3> for the first months...
<blkorpheus> say no more
<ethana3> i was incompetent
<ethana3> lol
<blkorpheus> ;)
<ethana3> i like to think i know what I'm doing now
<ethana3> hence, me being here
<ethana3> in fact
<ethana3> hardy is the first distro where the liveCD works on my desktop
<ethana3> at all
<blkorpheus> wow
<bardyr> lol
<blkorpheus> lol
<FrankQ> first time it didn't complain at all here. just still 800x600 on livecd
<bardyr> ethana3, you must have some seriously shitty hardware
<ethana3> and now instead of wanting to just ignore the integrated..
<ethana3> i want to use it
<ethana3> well
<FrankQ> i wish they'd fix the install to not mind that sometime
<ethana3> Radeon 9200SE PCI 128MB and an intel 855GM
<blkorpheus> its called alt. cd install
<blkorpheus> screw the livecd
<ethana3> yes.
<bardyr> i like the live cd
<ethana3> that's what i had to resort to
<ethana3> good thing we have xorg.conf and vim
<ethana3> to dig through
<ethana3> for hours
<blkorpheus> I never you the live desktop anyway
<ethana3> and that is how i got where i am today
<blkorpheus> its straight to install I go
<ethana3> well, when you're dealing with alphas.....
<ethana3> ^_^
<blkorpheus> I've dealt with aplhas from day one
<blkorpheus> never an issue
<blkorpheus> for me anyway
<ethana3> i want the latest pidgin.. but they don't run their own apt
<ethana3> they cite that they are well integrated into various distros
<blkorpheus> I always laugh at the fear surrounding alpha, but keep it to myself generally, to not get flamed
<FrankQ> compile it!
<burner> getdeb.net has it
<bardyr> ethana3, try from the terminal, strace pidgin
<ethana3> i've done that
<ethana3> ok, thank you
<ethana3> i'll do that now..
<ethana3> pidgin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_dpgettext
<ethana3> is that important?
<blkorpheus> as long as you know how to restore X, your fine
<ethana3> well........
<ethana3> restoring X was a serious pain
<blkorpheus> and even then, I'm ok in console
<ethana3> gdm and gnome are dead on my machine
<ethana3> as is KDE4
<blkorpheus> Been using alpha ubuntu since ubuntu started
<ethana3> wow
<blkorpheus> what was that, Warty?
<FrankQ> blkorpheus: well, the breakage has not been horrible for the alpha at my side, but still at least 2 days of limited use here, lots of freezes and several important feature regressions. I don't care, I'm proud since that's quite good, but i'm glad this is not a development machine (entirely anyways)
<blkorpheus> always stay ahead of the release rush, and evrythingg
<bardyr> i joined edge and then up
<bardyr> always been on the ubuntu+1 since the repos open
<blkorpheus> FrankQ, I don't get lock ups, just notices of things crashing from apport
<DanaG> New gnome-session and gnome-control-center and gnome-settings-daemon break stuff.
<ethana3> man, this is so exciting...
<DanaG> Severely.
<blkorpheus> but the whole system just keeps on trucking
<DanaG> I just went back to the previous version.
<blkorpheus> minor annoyances as mythtv remote breaking for a few days, pidgin, etc
<blkorpheus> minor stuff
<FrankQ> blkorpheus: at least one hard reset every few days here
<blkorpheus> I always keep a good kernel around just in case a new one does not boot
<FrankQ> but that's my fault since i refuse to use my machine without compiz ;-)
<ethana3> ^_^
<blkorpheus> FrankQ, sorry to hear that, I can't remmebr the last time I had a hard reset
<bardyr> FrankQ, actually i had one hard reset the entire hardy time, had them almost daily with gutsy
<FrankQ> I don't mind it much. It's my own choice to run an alpha.
<smallfoot-> is EDID broken in Ubuntu?
<ethana3> same
<ethana3> hardy is already better
<blkorpheus> FrankQ, if you have not already, check to make sure you've got the latest vid driver
<ethana3> with X
<FrankQ> or at least not even my own choice. just... "let's install the alpha! oh... damn, just overwrote my gutsy partition"
<blkorpheus> my hardlock issues were with gutsy and the old nvidia release
<blkorpheus> after this latest 169 release, smooth sailing
<bardyr> yea
<bardyr> 169 is nice
<blkorpheus> compiz will occasionally, fritz, but I just reenable, and keep going
<blkorpheus> it is
<ethana3> i hear we're getting multi-touch soon
<ethana3> in X
<FrankQ> latest vid driver from the official repos, but not in general i guess
<blkorpheus> the repos are fine...but I don't use them for my video drivers
<bardyr> launchpad down)
<bardyr> ?
<bardyr> or ppa atleast
<FrankQ> launchpad works. havent tested ppa
<blkorpheus> I uninstall restricted manager asap, then download the nvidia driver, and run the script
<blkorpheus> seems better when I compile my module on this machine
<FrankQ> yeah, i could do that but i'm very wary of doing stuff like that. bad taste in mouth from automatix
<blkorpheus> automatix never broke me either
<blkorpheus> I found that wholesaga amusing as well
<blkorpheus> I don't use automatix anymore, but it never caused an isue
<blkorpheus> you just have to be very deliberate with your repos
<bardyr> it totally fobared my system
<burner> fubared even
<FrankQ> it did a lot of bad stuff to me, and even though i fixed that i did a complete reinstall just to get rid of any possible leftovers
<blkorpheus> I would kindly submit, the admin fubared the system
<blkorpheus> :)
<blkorpheus> kindly submitted
<bardyr> but with ubuntu-restricted-extras automatix is not needed anymore
<blkorpheus> true
<FrankQ> yeah, that's an awesome improvement of the situation
<FrankQ> of course, ideally it wouldn't have to be restricted
<blkorpheus> I was going to try gnewsense on my new extra box, to see if I could go 100% FOSS
<ethana3> man, things are getting so much better, so fast..
<blkorpheus> but that means no blobs in the kernel
<ethana3> i wonder which model Dell will ship ubuntu on next..
<nemilar> I want a Lenovo to ship with Ubuntu
<blkorpheus> blobs aka firmware for wireless stuff etc.
<ethana3> I want a PPC laptop with a 16GB SSD
<smallfoot-> SSD pwn
<nemilar> why in the world would you want PPC
<ethana3> PPC would instantly kill non-FOSS
<ethana3> that's why
<burner> yeah, ppc, wtf?
<smallfoot-> lol
<nemilar> ppcwtfbbq
<ethana3> and it's a better ISA
<ethana3> imo
<blkorpheus> ISA
<blkorpheus> ???
<ethana3> Instruction Set Arch
<DanaG> Instruction Set Architecture.
<DanaG> (you beat me.)
<blkorpheus> ohhh
<nemilar> risc vs cisc ?
<ethana3> i left off the second part of the word
<blkorpheus> I thought you meant ISA bus
<ethana3> it's..  risc
<blkorpheus> I was like realllly?
<ethana3> actually, most are risc now
<ethana3> but they have to translate instructions
<ethana3> if mips or arm or sparc or alpha is good,
<ethana3> I'll go with it
<ethana3> as long as i have the source, I can use whatever i need
<ethana3> and i think with a FOSS-only laptop, that is key
<smallfoot-> will Hardy Heron have better video-performance than Gutsy Gibbon? when I used gutsy gibbon, i noticed that Windows was better for porno, cuz the video performance was not so good, i used geforce 8600
<nemilar> lmao
<smallfoot-> when i would skip in the movie, it would take longer time to skip, in windows it would skip instantly
<burner> smallfoot-: did you get the 'non-free' binary drivers?
<smallfoot-> yes
 * burner shrugs
<burner> use xine instead of gstreamer?
<smallfoot-> cuz i use them to use Compiz, one of the only reason i use ubuntu, cuz compiz is so slick
<smallfoot-> i dont know how to use xine instead of gstreamer
<burner> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<smallfoot-> oh
<burner> or totem-gstreamer to go back to gstreamer
<smallfoot-> i just want it work out of box, without mess with command line, and download and configure stuff
<burner> push video card manufacturers to open source their drivers and specs
<burner> gstreamer is getting better all the time
<smallfoot-> ya
<smallfoot-> oh
<burner> you can do add/remove and pick totem xine
<smallfoot-> oh
<ethana3> i can't wait until phones go away
<ethana3> wireless internet everywhere, the old system getting the axe
<FrankQ> i can't wait until phones open up so they're more than bricks
<ethana3> Freedom
<ethana3> ...which will be mandated when the phone system dies
<ethana3> and wireless internet and FOSS is the standard
<ethana3> 24 months.
<smallfoot-> when Intel open source their CPU
<ethana3> hmmmm
<smallfoot-> when NVIDIA open source their GPU
<ethana3> the ISA or the implementation?
<smallfoot-> all, everything
<ethana3> hmmmmm
<ethana3> i think we should start by making the PPC or SPARC ISA free
<smallfoot-> when computer is 100% foss
<ethana3> and then make a simple Free reference implementation
<ethana3> ..and then get more advanced from there
<ethana3> well see, i think right now
<smallfoot-> think Sun already made OpenSPARC open source, Niagara T1
<ethana3> oh really?
<ethana3> sweeet
<smallfoot-> yes
<bardyr> yea
<ethana3> then render it on 45nm, i want it
<smallfoot-> imagine 100% open source software on your computer, not a single byte of propietary software on your computer
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> and as i said, it needs to be non-x86
<smallfoot-> imagine your computer have all hardware open spec, all open source, every single little IC
<ethana3> for that to happen
<FrankQ> or formats.
<ethana3> absolutely
<bardyr> smallfoot-, image openbios working on every box :o
<smallfoot-> ya
<smallfoot-> or corebios (formerly LinuxBIOS)
<ethana3> i think we should do away with bios
<smallfoot-> UltraSPARC T2 is open too
<ethana3> and use grub for POST ;)
<ethana3> well, if sparc is truly open
<ethana3> more so than x86 or ppc or alpha or mips
<ethana3> we should use it in a FOSS-only laptop
<smallfoot-> yeah, but EFI seems dumb, it seems so complex, i dont like that, BIOS should be minimalist, and do nothing, just pass control asap to boot loader
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> agree wholeheartedly
<smallfoot-> EFI implements network stack and all kinds of creepy stuff
<ethana3> my desktop.. phoenix bios
<ethana3> sooo sloooow
<ethana3> takes like 20 to 30 seconds to even go to grub
<smallfoot-> my desktop AMI BIOS
<smallfoot-> wow, crazy
<ethana3> it's horrible
<smallfoot-> http://www.opensparc.net/
<ethana3> i'd click that
<ethana3> but i don't really have a working browser
<ethana3> oh well, let's see how it does..
<ethana3> oh wow
<ethana3> epiphany?
<ethana3> fail.
<smallfoot-> hehe
<ethana3> copy link, trying to run konqueror KDE4
<smallfoot-> sudo apt-get check
<smallfoot-> sudo apt-get update
<smallfoot-> sudo apt-get upgrade
<smallfoot-> sudo apt-get clean
<smallfoot-> sudo apt-get autoclean
<ethana3> aaaand it crashed
<smallfoot-> do that :p
<ethana3> ok.
<ethana3> i will do that now
<smallfoot-> cant get much worse :p
<ethana3> that is correct.
<ethana3> oh, i have to use su
<ethana3> sudo can't resolve host desktop
<bardyr> hmmm, crap
<ethana3> check didn't do anything special..
<ethana3> next..
<DanaG> Boot recovery mode.
<ethana3> no, i just use su
<DanaG> Then you'll actually BE root.
<ethana3> it's fine
<ethana3> wait..
<bardyr> did a autoclean, and removed 100's of packages, some that i use and need :/
<ethana3> su isn't root?
<bardyr> yes
<bardyr> it is
<ethana3> oh, ok
<bardyr> or su - is real root
<DanaG> I leave root disabled.
<ethana3> i'll bet my system is the most jacked up in this channel
<bardyr> same with sudo -i
<smallfoot-> hehe
<DanaG> Did you recently rename your PC?
<DanaG> You have to change both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts.
<ethana3> no..
<ethana3> oh no.. it's trying to install wine from ubuntu repos
<blkorpheus> I can't stand typing sudo
<ethana3> well, i guess that's fine..
<blkorpheus> I get around that asap
<ethana3> i use winehq repos
<blkorpheus> its fine for noobs
<blkorpheus> but please, spare me :)
<blkorpheus> there was no forced sudo in 96 to protect the user
<blkorpheus> but, we managed to make it
<ethana3> wait, 1996?
<ethana3> what?
<blkorpheus> yup
<ethana3> wow
<ethana3> honesly, i'm not of the opinion linux was usable back then
<ethana3> for the average person
<blkorpheus> average is relative
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> by definition
<ethana3> ;)
<blkorpheus> :)
<blkorpheus> back then I dual booted mandrake
<blkorpheus> Ihad some corel linux floppies I tried
<blkorpheus> redhat l5
<blkorpheus> or so
<blkorpheus> but mostly mandrake
<ethana3> my first linux experience
<ethana3> FC4
<blkorpheus> it was very usable for anyone I believe then
<ethana3> etherboot at my school's lab
<ethana3> hmm
<ethana3> what DE?
<blkorpheus> all of themlol
<ethana3> in 96?
<ethana3> i thought KDE wasn't even around 'till 97
<blkorpheus> mandrake made no differentiation
<blkorpheus> gnome is 10 yrs old
<blkorpheus> as o last year
<blkorpheus> mandrake came with kde, and gnome
<ethana3> hmm
<blkorpheus> you could select which Es you wanted installed frominstall
<blkorpheus> I would usually click all of them
 * burner remembers selecting window maker in redhat 6.x
<blkorpheus> I used mostly KDE then
<blkorpheus> then I would go back to windows for a few months, miss linux and come back
<blkorpheus> then around 98 is used mandrake mostly all the time
<smallfoot-> i use mostly GNOME these days, back in the days, I used mostly Fluxbox
<blkorpheus> I wen to college in 92
<blkorpheus> high school grad 89
<blkorpheus> went back to college in 96
<burner> me too smallfoot-
<smallfoot-> idk when i went
<ethana3> the good old days
<ethana3> when men were men and wrote their own device drivers
<blkorpheus> had no clean copy of win 98 so I downloaded linux cds on the universities highspeed backbone
<ethana3> ...then the specs went away
<blkorpheus> ha
<ethana3> ...and now they're coming back
<blkorpheus> smallfoot-, I started using fluxbox when I started using gentoo, when it first came out
<blkorpheus> in what, 02?
<ethana3> so ati releases specs, but intel just helps make open source drivers, right?
<blkorpheus> afaik
<smallfoot-> blkorpheus, I started using Fluxbox when I started using Slackware. But now I haev a new fast machine, I run Ubuntu
<blkorpheus> it just made sense to use fluxbox then
<smallfoot-> ya
<blkorpheus> at least until gnome compiled, which might have been days then :)
<smallfoot-> hehe
<blkorpheus> yeah, resource galore is why I run gnome now
<smallfoot-> fluxbox always instantly fast, you type "startx" and X with Fluxbox starts in <1 sec
<blkorpheus> I started with ubuntu when it first came out
<blkorpheus> I thought the ideology was cool, for humans
<smallfoot-> maybe GNOME got faster, idk, but it got better.. and now my machine is dual-core 2 ghz, old was 900 mhz
<smallfoot-> well, the ideology for humans, sounds like some marketing bs lol
<blkorpheus> I have looked, and have yet to find enough reasons to distro jump
<blkorpheus> I think I made a good choice :)
<smallfoot-> well try nwe distro sucks, cuz you must clean computer, install again, etc
<smallfoot-> i wanna try slackware again, and try archlinux, i never tried it
<bardyr> omg
<blkorpheus> I was thinking of running zenwalk
<bardyr> you cant be serious, i hate slackware
<blkorpheus> never tried slack
<smallfoot-> in slackware i could run CLI with 1280x1024 it was nice, in Ubuntu, when I press ctrl+alt+F2 its crappy like 320x240 or 640x480 screen res :(
<blkorpheus> out of all the major distros
<bardyr> its the most annoying distro that exists
<blkorpheus> wow
<smallfoot-> well slackware is annoying install new packages, update packages, etc (apt-get much better), but i learnt alot about linux by using slackware
<ethana3> does Linus use slackware?
<bardyr> smallfoot-, i just hit f11 in gnome-terminal
<smallfoot-> i dont know
<blkorpheus> I have a copy of freebsd I installed, but that had me in noobland
<smallfoot-> bardyr, yeah that kinda gets similar
<bardyr> ethana3, probably, he is annoyed and old school enough
<blkorpheus> F11?
<blkorpheus> fullscreen?
<smallfoot-> F11 = fullscreen
<smallfoot-> ya
<ethana3> ;)
<smallfoot-> but high-res in cli terminal on ubuntu would be cool
<blkorpheus> I just tell the kernel to give me full res in console
<bardyr> yea
<smallfoot-> how?
<blkorpheus> my console is sweet
<blkorpheus> onlymissing colors
<smallfoot-> colors is a MUSt
<blkorpheus> sorry, my keyboard is wireless
<smallfoot-> wwireless keyboard sucks
<smallfoot-> FBI can sniff it
<bardyr> no they dont
<blkorpheus> just have not gotten around to setting the colors
<smallfoot-> i only use keyboards with wire
<bardyr> logitech wifi keyboard and mouses are great
<smallfoot-> wireless keyboard have battery, and you play game, and die
<blkorpheus> never thought of my keyboard being sniffed
<blkorpheus> thats what I have
<blkorpheus> logitech
<blkorpheus> came with free speakers
<blkorpheus> :)
<smallfoot-> fbi cant sniff my keyboard cuz its not wireless
<blkorpheus> not wireless
<blkorpheus> IR
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> i dont die in game, cuz my keyboard not wireless
<ethana3> PS/2 needs to die
<ethana3> USB FTW
<ethana3> ..except it doesn't scale
<ethana3> which means the protocol wasn't designed right, imo
<blkorpheus> I just don't have a wired usb keyboard with a 12ft cord;)
<smallfoot-> yes, PS/2 need to die, i agree
<ethana3> it should be able to go wireless easily..
<ethana3> frequency multiplexing
<ethana3> carrier multiplexing
<emgent> hello there, in #ubuntu-hardened is avaiable a bot (nick ubuSecurity) that paste in realtime CVE advisory, bugtraq advisory and milw0rm POC. if someone is interested please join. :)
<smallfoot-> i dnot understand why computers still have PS/2
<bardyr> damm i love nm-0.7, my wifi works perfect now. i hope it gets ready for hardy
<ethana3> it's a vicious cycle
<blkorpheus> nice chatting in here today
<ethana3> peripheral makers figure since it's still there, it's still worth using
<ethana3> ....and because they still use it, pc makers still use it
<blkorpheus> you guys keeping me from reading the news ;)
<ethana3> i simply refuse
<ethana3> ^_^
<blkorpheus> oh yeah
<smallfoot-> hardy have 2.6.24, it has CFS, great! :D
<blkorpheus> LMCE, I really want to install that on a machine
<bardyr> w00t
<blkorpheus> my next box I build will be a HTPC
<smallfoot-> alpha4 still not up
<bardyr> emerald just crashed (again) and intel has just released GPU specs with NDA's!
<smallfoot-> NDA is sucks!
<blkorpheus> just dist-upgrade, assuming you are running hardy now?
<bardyr> without*
<bardyr> without*
<smallfoot-> i run alpha3
<smallfoot-> without, great! :D
<blkorpheus> or install the alpha 3 cd, and dist-upgrade
<smallfoot-> intel is rox
<smallfoot-> how dist-upgrade?
<blkorpheus> yup
<smallfoot-> apt-get dist-upgrade? oh that
<blkorpheus> and you'll be alpha4 in like 10 minutes
<blkorpheus> if that dualcore and all
 * blkorpheus oh how I envy you;)
<blkorpheus> ya that
<ethana3> they have!?
<ethana3> intel pulled an ati?
<smallfoot-> intel released specs way before ATI, i think
<ethana3> oh
<smallfoot-> and nvidia wont release, asshats
<ethana3> they'll feel the heat
<ethana3> give them two years
<ethana3> Dell is already bringing it on
<smallfoot-> yeah, i just hope Lenevo, ASUS, HP, Fujitsu and all other jump on too
<bardyr> ethana3, actually they pulled and AMD
<ethana3> could somebody with a working browser check phoronix for me?
<ethana3> well yeah.. but that would require buying nVidia
<ethana3> lol
<bardyr> smallfoot-, not without NDA's
<ethana3> aww
<smallfoot-> bardyr, oh
<smallfoot-> i browse with telnet
<ethana3> ohhh I see.. yeah somebody check phoronix
<smallfoot-> bardyr, Intel released specs before with NDA, but now without NDA?
<bardyr> yep
<ethana3> this is sad.. maybe konqueror can hande that site without crashing.. here goes...
<ethana3> oh, I see.. most excellent
<ethana3> dangit!  phoronix crashes konqueror
<smallfoot-> conky doesnt work good in hardy, it puts itself in a window instead of the desktop
<ethana3> wait, what?
<smallfoot-> ya, conky
 * DanaG severely DISlikes the new scheduler.
<DanaG> It doesn't deal with 'nice' levels properly.
<DanaG> First Linux I'd ever used: SuSE 9.2 or 9.3.
<smallfoot-> first me Red Hat, dunno version, maybe 6.2 or something
<smallfoot-> came with a pc magazine
<ethana3> it's going to be so awesome to get this dual seat thing working
<ethana3> i've never done that before
<ethana3> Hey, any other colemak typists in here?
<Gnine> did not expect to want to have alpha4. my system got b0rkie on yesterdays update
<burner> i guess i'm glad i didn't upgrade my virtual machine
<DanaG> Downgrade gnome-session and gnome-control-center.
<Gnine> negative. i'll go forward with bug reporting
<wastrel> reporting a bug eh
<Gnine> doing downgrade would defeat the testing
<wastrel> f-spot argh
<wastrel> hi
<Gnine> f-spot slideshow is buggy
<wastrel> f-spot email photos thingy is buggy
<wastrel> argh.
<wastrel> so f-spot creating images in /tmp for my email
<wastrel> and then deleting them
<wastrel> it's nice that it cleans up the tmp directory, i guess.   just wish it would wait until i've sent the email ....
<thecrypto> Hey, I have been running the Hardy Heron alpha for a while now. Over the past week there has been a breakage showing itself in pidgin and other gtk apps. I have finally tracked it down to glib being compiled with debug flags enabled. Is anyone else running into this problem?
<Konstig1> it's fixed since 4 hours approx
<thecrypto> Okey
<thecrypto> Awesome, thanks for the update.
<FrankQ> download the newest update of gnome-session, than log out and in.
<FrankQ> man, i feel for you digging into the issue so well. you should check the forums and this room ;-)
<bardyr> does anybody else having a problem with the keyboard layout it stay remembered and you need to do a weird maneuver to change it from US every login?
<thecrypto> Yah, next time I have a problem I'll come here
<thecrypto> I was checking launchpad
<Tensop> anyone here playing around with hda-intel sound+alsa in heron atm?
<DanaG> Ugh, gnome-system-monitor's graphs suck now.
<DanaG> They're lurcy.
<DanaG> lurchy.
<DanaG> jerky.
<Tensop> i've managed to get it working but with a slight issue from the alsasound driver init.d process
<DanaG> rolllJUMProllJUMProllJUMP
<Tensop> had to use snapshots off the suse ftp + 1.0.16rc2 kernel driver
<Tensop> report from alsasound is "/usr/sbin/alsactl: load_state:1573:no soundcards found..."
<Tensop> but running "aplay -vv startup.wav" reports back on hardware PCM card 0 hda intel, dev 0 sub dev 0, and plays properly :)
<vecna> hi
<vecna> I am having some problems launching BOINC under Alpha 3
<vecna> packages up to date as of 30 mn ago
<vecna> BOINC doesn't start
<FrankQ> What the hell, nuts. I am having some bug where if I take a screenshot for evolution it crashes Evolution :D
<FrankQ> screenshot of death
<FrankQ> DanaG: they seem much less jerky to me
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> I wonder why I'm getting that horrible lurching.
<FrankQ> it does that to me, too
<FrankQ> just not as much as the previous one
<FrankQ> they're using Cairo now and fancy widgets and what all
<FrankQ> so maybe it's a cairo issue
<FrankQ> Are there any people in here who have 1. a google account 2. a not used google calendar account?
<FrankQ> I have something i would love to get replicated
<lennie> hi all ,nearly,My hardy automounts all fat32 partitions，How can I configure it?
<lennie> I doesn't configure it in /etc/fstab
<DanaG> Aah, I'm using the firefox-3.0 repo's Cairo.
<wastrel> hi
<wastrel> lennie:  system > preferences > removable drives and media
<lennie> wastrel, but harddisk is not removeable drivers
<wastrel> ah partitions, i wasn't reading carefully.
<lennie> /dev/sda6 on /media/DATA type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)
<ethana3> so if I always hibernate windows when i have to use it, and i do,
<ethana3> will Ubuntu still refuse to mount the ntfs until i manually force it to?
<ethana3> there's something unelegant about putting a gun to its head and telling it to mount the frigging partition
<ethana3> in my opinion
<ethana3> particularly because it involves the terminal
<Hydrogen> ehm
<Hydrogen> its not safe to mount a partition that has not been cleanly shut down
<ethana3> hibernate != crash
<Hydrogen> it also != cleanly shut down
<ethana3> ok
<ethana3> read only then
<ethana3> reading is usually all i need to do anyway
<ethana3> probability of available hardy4 .isos in the next 14.75 hours?
<ethana3> hardy alpha4**
<ethana3> gahh, i always do that..
<DanaG> oH eyah, handy thing for ntfs partitions:
<DanaG> put 'mount -o ro /media/whatever' in /etc/rc.local.
<DanaG> That way, if they're not already RW mounted due to being in fstab, they'll at least be RO mounted, rather than just mysteriously gone.
<ethana3> ok
<ethana3> is anyone using a theme with widget based translucency yet?
<ethana3> like, buttons and such are opaque, window backgrounds are only 70% opaque..
<wastrel> why can i not access my router's administrative interface in firefox ?  http://192.168.2.1
<wastrel> can ping, can telnet on 80
<wastrel> also, i set a host mapping in /etc/hosts   arthur   192.168.2.1     and http://arthur    in firefox takes me to arthur.com
<soopurman> wastrel: the fields in /etc/hosts go the other way around; it should be:              192.168.2.1   arthur
<soopurman> anyway, try #ubuntu for support
<wastrel> that's what i had,
<wastrel> have,  just retyping for irc.
<wastrel> and this isn't a problem in gusty
<soopurman> maybe your router is doint some kind of weird redirect... post the headers from when you telnet to port 80 on pastebin
<soopurman> ^doing
<wastrel> yeah it is i just noticed
<wastrel> HTTP/1.0 301 Moved
<wastrel> Location: http://192.168.2.1:88
<wastrel> firefox is saying "the connection was reset"  - not understanding the location: header
<soopurman> strange that it should work in gutsy and not hardy
<soopurman> everything else is exactly the same?
<soopurman> no other differences in the way you access it ?
<wastrel> nope
<wastrel> tho i don't have them side-by-side to test.  it worked in gusty - now in hardy it doesn't
<wastrel> i installed upgrades <3
<FunnyLookinHat> hey what gives...  where's the new alpha?
<ethana3> patience
<ethana3> it is in the future
<ethana3> about .5 days distant
<FunnyLookinHat> Heh, ok I can wait.
<ethana3> ...but yeah, that's why I'm here too ^_^
<ethana3> me neither
<ethana3> ohhhh
<ethana3> lol
<ethana3> yes.
<FunnyLookinHat> There will be an updated KDE4 kubuntu alpha, right?
<ethana3> i have no idea
<ethana3> probably
<FunnyLookinHat> Hmmm...  well here's hoping   : )
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> 'I can't wait' is an innacurate phrase
<ethana3> it needs to go away
<ethana3> So I'm in Alaska..
<ethana3> how many time zones from the international date line?
<superm1> Hm so no update-manager-core in dapper-proposed.  What's the proper way to do dapper->hardy upgrades then in server cases?
<ethana3> dapper to hardy?
<superm1> yes
<ethana3> wow
<ethana3> defgh..
<superm1> they are both LTS releases
<superm1> so its a supported upgrade case
<ethana3> yes..
<ethana3> interesting
<ethana3> was fiesty LTS?
<superm1> no it wasn't
<superm1> dapper was the first LTS
<superm1> hardy is the second
<ethana3> ohh
<ethana3> so it's not every other one
<ethana3> interesting...
<superm1> i'm sure i won't be the only one going through this upgrade route
<superm1> possible its not sorted out yet though i guess
<ethana3> yeah
<ethana3> i don't know how much i trust those upgrade scripts...
<ethana3> hardy is the first release that supports my machine...
<ethana3> and when it asked to replace xorg.conf..
<superm1> they've worked fine for me in the past
<ethana3> i forgot to say 'leave it be'
<superm1> i had a box that went breezy->dapper->edgy->feisty
<superm1> and then hard drive died
<ethana3> lol
<ethana3> so there was no c
<superm1> No there wasn't
<ethana3> interesting..  i wonder if there will be an i
<ethana3> ingenious i......
<ethana3> man, I can't think of anything..
<wastrel> my work box is edgy->feisty->gusty  so far
<wastrel> will add hardy after release
<ethana3> yeah
<ethana3> i wonder if i'd be better off if i had more patience...
<ethana3> maybe i just get too excited about software
<soopurman> industrious iguana ?
<ethana3> i rationalize it by saying i'm participating..
<ethana3> there you go!
<ethana3> iguana!
<ethana3> now do they have them in africa?
<soopurman> probably not - plus it's too much like openSUSE ?
<ethana3> ah
<ethana3> i would love to see novell and google cosign ubuntu
<ethana3> ;)
<ethana3> what if they changed the theme for the next five releases?
<ethana3> different continent?
<DanaG> argh.
<DanaG> dang ctrl key got stuck thinking it was pressed.
<superm1> FWIW: bug 186694
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186694 in update-manager-core "update-manager-core dapper backport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186694
<superm1> that is the route that things will be going
<soopurman> how about "industrious insect" ? . . . too general?
<ethana3> yeah
<wastrel> incontinent ibex
<ethana3> i'd be tempted to launch an advertising campaign
<ethana3> and call it the ingenious insurrection
<ethana3> ibex?
<ethana3> i'd google it, but i don't have a worki--- dillo
<ethana3> dillo can do google
<ethana3> ahh
<ethana3> ibex is an animal
<ethana3> clever
<soopurman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animal_names doesn't help much at all
<wastrel> ibex ibis, iguana, impala
<wastrel> off the top of my head
<ethana3> impala
<ethana3> chevy
<soopurman> so many I-adjectives are negative: imbecile, immature, immobile...
<ethana3> ingrate
<ethana3> idiot
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> things that end in -imp, too
<ethana3> i was over on #gimp..
<ethana3> and everything is just..
<ethana3> bad
<ethana3> 'okay, yesterday we covered layers, today we're going to study gimp masks'
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and how about #gentoo ... I went there to ask a kernel question, since I figure those people must tweak things like schedulers.
<DanaG> And they said, "You don't use Gentoo?  Leave."
<ethana3> lol
<ethana3> i use their wiki and forums sometimes...
<ethana3> but i've never been to their irc
<DanaG> It was more like an impression of "I'm'a gonna' kick you."
<ethana3> yeah..
<ethana3> was linus there ;)
<DanaG> I didn't notice.
<ethana3> ah
<ethana3> Michael Dell uses Ubuntu... so we win
<ethana3> lol
<wastrel> ibex ibis ichneumon iguana iiwi ipiti isatis ithomiid iulus izard
<wastrel> http://phrontistery.info/animals.html   ^^^
<wastrel> bah wrong chan
<ethana3> ah
<ethana3> lol
<ethana3> #ubuntu+2 seems to be empty
<ethana3> ;)
<ethana3> How many releases left until it can say "I'm sorry, Dave; I can't do that." ?
<ethana3> my name's not Dave, but that would be a nifty effect for the smarthouses i want to outfit
<soopurman> maybe it won't.  maybe it would say, "sure thing dave, right away sir, anything for you dave"
<ethana3> i would like sphinx and festival integration
<ethana3> lol
<ethana3> but that's /after/ you use policykit to take its runlevel up to where it can
<soopurman> lol
<ethana3> you see the xkcd with GladOS and that AI?
<ethana3> I thought it was hilarious
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-5-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 24 19:45:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> that's my system.
<ethana3> yeah, i thought i got the d wrong
<DanaG> uname -a
<ethana3> cap*
<ethana3> that's funny..
<ethana3> nice name
<ethana3> hey, that'd be a sweet distro
<ethana3> actually just make a distro called GlaDOS
<ethana3> when you delete something it would tell you it was tearing it to pieces and throwing every piece into a fire
<ethana3> and if you turned out to need that file later, what it just did would break your heart and kill you
<ethana3> ..then it would tell you if you used the terminal instead of nautilus to manage files again it would eat your cake, too
<ethana3> .../nevermind/
<soopurman> on the subject of xkcd and question of who's in charge... i prefer this classic: http://xkcd.com/149/
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> symbolic link in /usr/bin: simonsays -> sudo
<ethana3> brb
<DanaG> Look at latest xkcd.
<DanaG> (I use gedit.)
<ethana3> nice
<ethana3> yeah, i use kate and gedit too
<ethana3> although when things break and die, vim's my man
<DanaG> I use nano -w
<DanaG> because stupid default is to HARD WRAP files.
<ethana3> my dad used to memorize z80 instructions
<DanaG> By putting CARRIAGE RETURNS into the document!
<ethana3> and input them into eeproms manually
<ethana3> dead serious
<ethana3> binary
<ethana3> and then he went the way of Visual Basic
<ethana3> FAIL
<ethana3> ;)
<ethana3> if its not expected within the next 2 hours, I should go to bed..
<ethana3> so i can wake up early to keep waiting for it
<ethana3> boredom can be painful when your only working browser is dillo
<ethana3> i really have nothing to do now
<ethana3> none of my software works
<ethana3> except like 5 apps, including this one (kopete)
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> I'll see you in the morning
<LionRock> :P
<Gnine>  /part b0rked
<nemilar> hey are the alpha CDs liveCDs or just installs?
<LT_Tuvok> checking the webpage would have been a logical first option
<nemilar> me?
<nemilar> I just checked
<nemilar> I was already on the irc so I figured I'd ask
<LT_Tuvok> Most ubuntu cds are live, unless you specifically download the alternative cd.
<cwillu> <super> should be the 'windows' key for keybindings in gconf right?
<nemilar> True...I figured maybe it'd be different since it's a dev
<LT_Tuvok> That being said, alpha-4 cd page is not operational.
<nemilar> yeah I know
<cwillu> nemilar, livecd's need dev releases too :p
<LT_Tuvok> However, one could install Alpha-3, and simply dist-upgrade to alpha-4
<LT_Tuvok> As I have dist-upgraded from Warty
<LT_Tuvok> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-3/
<nemilar> I'll just wait until tomorrow ;)
<LT_Tuvok> Fear, is irrational.
<LT_Tuvok> Curious, you perceive some benefit in waiting.
<nemilar> uhhh
<nemilar> riiiiiight
<LT_Tuvok> He is not ready for any alpha release if he already demonstrates an inability to use google, much less think outside the box.
<Mohero|work> 'lo all
<Mohero|work> no Alpha 4 yet...?
<Gnine> looks like last update got my 8.04 back on track. good job there.
<tokok> Gnine: thanks, i was happy to fix it!
<hibbert> does anyone know if the wlan kernel modules are included now???
<Gnine> http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5iU4Lq7tOR_WVOJLZ3IeRaIH03x6w
<ethana3> Gnine: very nice
<shirish> I am getting this error  Warning: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<shirish> anybody has any idea about this?
<ethana3> shirish: what context?
<ethana3> oh, that person left
<ethana3> ははは
<ethana3> i've never used scim in kde before
<ethana3> i am pleased to see that it still works on my machine
<ethana3> わたしわじょうすです
<rsk> 8)
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> I can't stay awake waiting for alpha4 any more tonight.  Hopefully it'll be out by the time i'm conscious again
<ethana3> see y'all later
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Skiessl> what to do when apt-get update says "E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room"
<Skiessl> ...ok I just go google it
<Skiessl> Reading package lists... Error!
<Skiessl> emgent: Wow, you exceeded the number of versions this APT is capable of
<Skiessl> what to do now?
<rsk> report bug
<Skiessl> is there a faster way than Launchpad?
<emgent> Skiessl, where is the problem?
<emgent> :O
<Skiessl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54322/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54324/
<Skiessl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54327/ without translation
<flipstar> Skiessl: why do you have different releases in the sources.list ?
<flipstar> this makes no sense
<flipstar> try to comment out all unneded sources
<Skiessl> I've been using combined lists more than a year
<Skiessl> but when I added the debian list it doesn't work anymore
<Skiessl> but why? there shouldn't be a limit for what apt can handle
<flipstar> for what purpose you using a combined list ?
<flipstar> it just make no sense to me
<flipstar> it says the number of version..you have hardy AND gutsy AND feisty ..
<Skiessl> some packages don't work without some which are removed from the newer lists
<flipstar> possible that suddenly a conflict appered with the mixed packages
<Skiessl> and it's more compatible when using a development version
<Davo_Dinkum> Where's the Alpha 4 release?
<flipstar> comming soon
<Davo_Dinkum> Ah right. Impatient me. It hasn't been today for long.
<hydrogen> it's been today for 14 hours..
<hydrogen> you should be up in arms
<Davo_Dinkum> Damn timezones
<Davo_Dinkum> 01:39 < Davo_Dinkum> Damn timezones
<shirish> hi all, is anybody having g_object assertion stuff?
<shirish> something like /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/deluge/dialogs.py:524: Warning: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<shirish>   chooser.destroy()
<shirish> any ideas?
<FunnyLookinHat> Digg it!  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Hardy_Heron_Alpha_4_Released
<rsk> i don't dig it
<rsk> but i sure as hell like it
<FunnyLookinHat> Hahaha
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm stoked..  gonna install the KDE4 release on my macbook for kicks and giggles
<scizzo-> anyone else noticed that apt-get -u dist-upgrade sometimes does not actually ask if you want to do the upgrade or not?
<scizzo-> it does not give me the [Y/n] option anymore
<flipstar> alpha4 is released..?? where!??
<rsk> flipstar: i guess on ubuntu mirrors and ftp's ?
<flipstar> nothing on http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/ or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/ ..
<rsk> yea
<rsk> FunnyLookinHat it's not out yet
<rsk> please delete that post
<scizzo-> when the images are ready it will be up on www.ubuntu.com/testing
<LT_Tuvok> whhy are ppl waiting to download alpha-4 instead of just installing alpha-3?
<tokok> LT_Tuvok: ppl are not so clever like you
<LT_Tuvok> I truly do not see the logic.
<LT_Tuvok> I suppose.
<tokok> lol
<LT_Tuvok> Do they not understand how an apt-get dist-upgrade works?
<LT_Tuvok> If not, should they really be using alphaware?
<underwatercow> What exactly is PulseAudio? Is it similar to ALSA?
<rsk> no
<LT_Tuvok> wow
<rsk> similar to esd and arts
<underwatercow> rsk: I hate to be a bother, but could you put that into layman's terms for me?
<underwatercow> ;-D
<rsk> no
<rsk> or i can try
<rsk> it's a sound server
<rsk> for alsa/oss
<LT_Tuvok> underwatercow, The PulseAudio webpage or wikipedia, or the google could better explain.
<underwatercow> I looked it up, but the overviews I read weren't very helpful to me
<underwatercow> I get it a bit better now though, thanks
<LT_Tuvok> Those are normally the first source for enlightenment.
<underwatercow> will hardy use it by default?
<LT_Tuvok> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/AboutPulseAudio
<LT_Tuvok> http://www.google.com/search?q=pulseaudio+hardy+heron&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<LT_Tuvok> Hardy Heron Alpha 2 is the second alpha release of Ubuntu 8.04, ... PulseAudio enabled by default.
<LT_Tuvok> underwatercow, can you get to google?
<underwatercow> yes...?
<LT_Tuvok> Well then why ask these easily googled questions?
<underwatercow> Obviously because I didn't like the answers google gave me
<LT_Tuvok> Google provides the answers much faster.
<LT_Tuvok> Well they ARE the answers
<underwatercow> I liked rsk's answer much better
<flipstar> !info pulseaudio
<LT_Tuvok> You like spoon fed information you meant?
<flipstar> is more faster
<ubotu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 260 kB, installed size 996 kB
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> more faster?
<underwatercow> what kind of grammar is that :-p
<flipstar> if youre already in an irc channel with an info bot ;)
<underwatercow> yeah, I forget about the  bots
<flipstar> oh i dont know just compiling sentences with my broken english
<underwatercow> what language do you speak primarily?
<flipstar> german
<underwatercow> ah, well, apologies for giving you a hard time then. :-p
<flipstar> np you where right anyway it has to be called more fast or smth
<underwatercow> smth?
<flipstar> something
<underwatercow> oh
<underwatercow> lol, haven't seen that before to mean that
<flipstar> i would also complain if someone would abuse my language lol
<underwatercow> and "more fast" still sounds weird... just "faster" sounds better
<underwatercow> :)
<flipstar> aight is saved
<underwatercow> does anyone happen to know if alpha 4 is going to be release today? or does it still have blocking issues?
<ethana3> well i guess I'm happy they're not pushing it out until the blockers are fixed
<ethana3> if that is indeed the case
<ethana3> i guess i'd rather wait a day or three than deal with a bunch of severe issues right off the bat
<underwatercow> yeah, wouldn't really make sense to put out a milestone release with blocking issues...
<ethana3> yes.
<underwatercow> but I'm also an impatient american... is that redundant? ;-D
<ethana3> lol
<ethana3> i'm an alaskan
<ethana3> and alaska is more american than america is.
<ethana3> i win
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> alaska isn't part of America
<ethana3> ;)
<underwatercow> we're going to invade soon though and bring democracy to your great land...
<ethana3> i actually drove here from omaha
<ethana3> it's a state, you know that right?
<underwatercow> nope... it and hawaii aren't part of the US
<ethana3> you mean the lower 48?
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> US means "UNITED states"
<ethana3> ha.  ha.  ha.
<underwatercow> :-D
<ethana3> the US is a nation
<ethana3> I'm thinking Korea and Japan are better
<underwatercow> and free nations do not develop weapons of mass destruction!
<ethana3> ...I'm thinking Korea and Japan are better...
<ethana3> but that's mainly broadband speed.
<underwatercow> sorry, I was quoting our "great" leader
<ethana3> what?
<ethana3> ohh
<ethana3> lol
<underwatercow> Bush said "Free nations do not develop weapons of mass destruction"
<ethana3> Ron Paul FTW!
<underwatercow> Is he still in?
<ethana3> I don't know
<underwatercow> I'm not really sure I want any of the candidates...
<ethana3> same.
<underwatercow> Is that an option?
<ethana3> if not ron paul, they're all scary
<underwatercow> I'm pretty sure there's no way a republican could win this time
<ethana3> yeah...
<ethana3> unless it was Ron Paul
<underwatercow> and there are no real strong republican candidates
<ethana3> but he can't really win the primaries
<ethana3> because nobody /thinks/ he can win
<underwatercow> yeah
<ethana3> and they don't want to waste their vote
<ethana3> vicious cycle
<underwatercow> so it's just down to... Clinton or Obama?
<ethana3> Clinton would be horrible
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> yeah, I'm hoping for Obama I guess
<ethana3> my dad doesn't trust Obama..
<ethana3> but he
<ethana3> 's said some interesting things
<scizzo-> !bug 181843
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181843 in apt "[hardy] apt-get doenst ask confirmation" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181843
<underwatercow> We need a system like they have in... Australia I think... where you can vote multiple times and if your primary candidate loses, your votes goes to you next person.
<r00723r0> Hi, I'm running Hardy and my resolution recently downgraded to something along the lines of 1024x768. Naturally, I can't reconfigure xserver-xorg because it doesn't exist. What do I do?
<ethana3> oooh, that's a good idea
<ethana3> you mean xorg.conf doesn't exist?
<flipstar> !resolution | r00723r0
<ubotu> r00723r0: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ethana3> wow, I didn't know you could use pipes here ;)
<projektdotnet> ubotu what if xserver is already running wouldn't ctrl + alt + backspace also do the trick?
<r00723r0> No, I mean I can't reconfigure xserver-xorg. xorg.conf exists. Furthermore, the resolution thing in the gnome-control-center doesn't fix shit.
<ethana3> Screens and Graphics
<ethana3> will eat your children
<projektdotnet> if that isn't the truth
<r00723r0> flipstar, I know of the information in that link, but thanks.
<flipstar> right try using wmressel or similar r00723r0
<r00723r0> It's not working either.
<flipstar> uhm you have an nvidia or ati card ?
<flipstar> if nvidia try nvidia-settings
<r00723r0> Sorry 'bout that.
<flipstar> uhm you have an nvidia or ati card ?
<flipstar> if nvidia try nvidia-settings
<r00723r0> Alright, let's see if that works.
<r00723r0> Nope.
<r00723r0> Same shit.
<r00723r0> Whoa.
<flipstar> then something is going badly wrong
<r00723r0> I am pretty sure I'm running in 32-bit right now.
<r00723r0> (npviewer.bin:7085): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmurrine.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<projektdotnet> r00723r0 what is it you're trying to accomplish I came in mid-conversation
<r00723r0> projektdotnet, my resolution is destroyed.
<r00723r0> That is fucked up.
<flipstar> btw what did you do ?
<r00723r0> Restarted.
<flipstar> oh
<projektdotnet> have you tried just removing xorg.conf then sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg ?
<r00723r0> projektdotnet, the problems go deeper than that.
<projektdotnet> Figured as much just thought I'd ask
<Amaranth> I'm guessing you don't have a 64-bit machine
<r00723r0> I do.
<r00723r0> That's the problem.
<Amaranth> ok...
<Amaranth> Time to reinstall. :)
<r00723r0> It's telling me the WRONG elf class is 64-bit.
<flipstar> btw if you have an 64 bit machine you dont have to use an 64bit os..
<r00723r0> I have to reinstall?
<Amaranth> Shouldn't matter if you do, hardy should only be installed on a machine you don't care to lose
<flipstar> comes there an error message in nvidia-settings or wmressel ?
<r00723r0> Comes not; but my display kind of freezes.
<flipstar> did you ran it from konsole ?
<Amaranth> Ok, let's back up
<flipstar> theres more output
<Amaranth> r00723r0: What is your problem?
<flipstar> screen resolution low
<r00723r0> Amaranth, the original problem was that my resolution isn't 1280x800 like my monitor deserves.
<Amaranth> r00723r0: Ok, and what video card do you have?
<r00723r0> nVidia 7600GT.
<Amaranth> Sorry to make you repeat stuff, I just got here
<r00723r0> No problem :)
<Amaranth> Alright, did you already try deleteing xorg.conf and using dpkg-reconfigure to remake it?
<r00723r0> No resolution utility is changing my resolution back to what I wanted.
<r00723r0> And yes, it's telling me xserver-xorg is not a package.
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> Alright, forget that
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<r00723r0> There we go.
<r00723r0> Suddenly started working for some reason.
<flipstar> nice
<flipstar> there must be an random factor in hardy
<Amaranth> I'm in vista right now so this is all from memory :P
<Amaranth> Random factor in the video driver, maybe
<Amaranth> Sometimes it spits out the right info for the display, someimes it doesn't, I guess
<Amaranth> if that is indeed the problem
<r00723r0> WTF.
<r00723r0> It's not asking for my video card or anything.
<Amaranth> r00723r0: What isn't?
<r00723r0> dpkg-reconfigure.
<Amaranth> ah, right, I believe the default setting is "just figure it out for me"
<Amaranth> So it'd probably pick nv
<r00723r0> No, I set the priority to low, and it puts *nothing* into the video card section.
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> Well, the xserver in hardy doesn't actually _need_ an xorg.conf so maybe some changes have been made in the debconf stuff for it
<r00723r0> Don't get it.
<r00723r0> So I saved my configuration from nvidia-settings.
<r00723r0> Instead of dpkg-reconfigure.
<r00723r0> Gonna restart now.
<r00723r0> This might be bad.
<flipstar> good luck anyway
<FunnyLookinHat> Digg it!  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Hardy_Heron_Alpha_4_Released
<flipstar> thats a fuc**** lie FunnyLookinHat
<shirish> hi all anybody getting stuff like (gecko:8866): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<FunnyLookinHat> flipstar lol
<FunnyLookinHat> flipstar at least the wiki page is up, soon teh cd images will be out.
<shirish> I have been getting the  g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed thing again & again in different applications throughout the day.
<flipstar> the wiki page is up since months
<shirish> gedit, deluge, firefox u name it, it happened.
<shirish> even pidgin
<r00723r0> Well, it seems to work.
<r00723r0> Thanks everyone.
<zoli2k> Hi! Anyone get "Clocksource tsc unstable" message and system halt at boot with the actual generic kernel?
<zoli2k> Toshiba Satelite A200 laptop.
<Amaranth> Yay bad hardware
<zoli2k> ok I will put it in to garbage :)
<zoli2k> I had no problem on gutsy
<zoli2k> with i386 I am able to boot
<bytor4232> I tried installing the nightly build xubuntu live CD from last night.  All I got in the live environment was the brown screen.
<bytor4232> Is that normal?
<bytor4232> What is the normal procedure for installing Hardy?  Download the ISO or run "update-manager -d"
<bytor4232> from 7.10
<flipstar> both is possible i did the update-manager thing
<bytor4232> hm
<bytor4232> maybe its my nvidia card.
<zoli2k> but just with 1 working core on Core 2 Duo
<bytor4232> It was this iso:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/hardy-desktop-i386.iso
<bytor4232> Datestamp was Feb 1
<bytor4232> Syslinux booted fine, but it stalled on the brown screen.  No desktop at all.
<WorkingOnWise> Is java and flash working with alpha3?
<flipstar> in firefox3 beta 2 java works for me
<WorkingOnWise> grrrr....I'm a dork....left out a minor detail.... amd64
<forsaken> just wanted to say that alpha 4 is much better than 3, it
<forsaken> 's getting a lot more stable :)
<flipstar> how do you know ?
<WorkingOnWise> just finished the updates to make mine alpha 4. glad to hear the report
<forsaken> flipstar, because i'm using it?
<forsaken> or is it not released yet
<flipstar> no
<flipstar> it aint
<forsaken> i just got some of the 100+ updates from last night, and it seems much better
<forsaken> thats all :)
<forsaken> gvfs seems to be working
<forsaken> better
<shirish> has anybody had issues like crashes with a cryptic : g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed statement at the end.
<WorkingOnWise> thought is was released yesterday?
<WorkingOnWise> oh well....
<flipstar> it should..
<flipstar> shirish: try to change your theme and checks if the application runs then ..
<ethana4> ..any change?
<ethana4> awake again
<ethana4> ... does anyone know if they've fixed whatever they were trying to fix?
<ethana4> were there a few blockers that had to be resolved?
<NoelJB> ethana3: ENOCLUE.  But we're all in the same boat, waiting to test the next alpha release drop.
<calamari> hi
<calamari> I'm receiving this error trying to open Lotus Notes under Hardy: XError Code:11;  XError Text:BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)  CreateCompatibleBitmap failed
<calamari> A little web search gave me this page http://jdevelopment.nl/eclipse/ubuntu-and-eclipse-the-error-was-badalloc-insufficient-resources-for-operation/
<calamari> Now, that's not the same version of xserver-xorg-core I have, since I have the hardy version (2:1.4.1~git200)
<calamari> but I am curious if the fixes to the gutsy version have also been applied to the hardy version.. i.e. was hardy regressed as well?
<calamari> 2:1.4.1~git20080118-1ubuntu2
<calamari> anyone here?
<ethana4> well..
<ethana4> I'm here
<ethana4> but i don't know near enough to help your particular situation
<tokok> ok i decided just download daily build
<calamari> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/183969
<tokok> and not a4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183969 in xorg-server "xserver-xorg-core update breaks java & wxwidgets apps" [Critical,Fix released]
<calamari> going to try the radeon fix mentioned there
<NoelJB> calamari: no info on your URL as to what the defect was, but I would assume that Hardy has a later (post-fix) copy of the upstream code.  Have you looked on launchpad.net to see if there was a bug report filed?
<tokok> that bug was in 7.10 too
<mohbana> hi guys i making icalendar sort of program but i need to verify if my .ics file is correctly formatted, what programs allows me to add dates from a .ics file?
<flipstar> kontact does
<calamari> NoelJB, no I didn't.. just foundthe one on launchpad.. maybe people were doing it wrong, but I saw reports from Edgy, Feisty, and Gutsy uses at that url  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/183969
<wastrel> ics
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183969 in xorg-server "xserver-xorg-core update breaks java & wxwidgets apps" [Critical,Fix released]
<calamari> trying the radeon fix.. brb :)
<calamari> no luck
<calamari> and now my screen is really slow.. hehe
<calamari> is it possible to downgrade my x stuff to gutsy/  I tried doing it in synaptic and it wanted to remove xorg and etc
<NoelJB> mohbana: this channel is for the Hardy Heron Alpha tests.  You might want to visit #ubuntu
<calamari> I was lured by Xorg 7.3 to Hardy.. oops! hehe
<mohbana> NoelJB, ok just one more question are you guys going to include the lastest build ofe eclipse with the new ver?
<NoelJB> mohbana: I am not one of "you guys", so I have no idea.
<Amaranth> calamari: You can't downgrade
<NoelJB> Eclipse packaging for Ubuntu is maintained by Ubuntu MOTU Developers, so you can contact them.
<NoelJB> They also have an IRC channel
<calamari> this seems to have let me downgrade aptitude install xserver-xorg-core=2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8
<calamari> rebooting
<WorkingOnWise> anyone have java in firefox2 or 3 on amd64? what plugin works for you?
<NoelJB> WorkingOnWise: yes, but on Gutsy, which is #ubuntu
<NoelJB> WorkingOnWise: see http://www.mutaku.com/geeklog/article.php?story=20080116181440588 and/or search Google.  Somewhere I have a script I wrote to do the entire setup.
<WorkingOnWise> NoelJB: does gutsy have the same problem with java in and64?
<WorkingOnWise> amd64
<LT_Tuvok> of course
<LT_Tuvok> 64bit is 64bit
<LT_Tuvok> you might want to catch up on some googling
<WorkingOnWise> LT_Tuvok: that doesnt mean that gutsy ans hardy will share all the same ills
<LT_Tuvok> yes it does
<LT_Tuvok> 64bit is 64bit
<LT_Tuvok> Get your google on
<LT_Tuvok> the answer is readily available on the internet
<LT_Tuvok> look
<NoelJB> WorkingOnWise: in this case, if you want a Java applet, the common solution is to install 32bit Firefox to do so.  Having a 32 bit browser on a 64bit OS to handle certain plugins is a common solution.
<WorkingOnWise> LT_Tuvok: well, in Gutsy I have perfectly fine consoles with the nvidia drivers.....why not in hardy?
<WorkingOnWise> NoelJB: I was hopingto avoid that again, but I have gone that rout and it does seem to work well
<LT_Tuvok> there is many things you fail to understand, which is evident in your line of questioning.
<NoelJB> WorkingOnWise: In Hardy I have perfectly fine consoles with nvidia, too.  Early on, I installed the nvidia driver manually from their site.  About a week ago, it started working as part of the standard ubuntu update process.
<WorkingOnWise> LT_Tuvok: no, u said 64bit is 64bit
<LT_Tuvok> and you still don't get it
<LT_Tuvok> Tuvok, out
<WorkingOnWise> Good
<WorkingOnWise> bye
<WorkingOnWise> knid
<WorkingOnWise> (cough)
 * LT_Tuvok flush
<WorkingOnWise> sir
<WorkingOnWise> anyway, not that that rude butt is fixed
<ethana4> so sun open sourced java..
<ethana4> how does that figure in here?
<ethana4> are we seeing the benefits of that yet?
<WorkingOnWise> NoelJB: my consoles are still a streaked mess
<nemilar> Any news on whether Alpha4 is going to be out today?
<ethana4> just a bunch of people waiting
<flipstar> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/hardy-alpha-4
<ethana4> thank you
<LT_Tuvok> waiting for nothing
<WorkingOnWise> NoelJB: I think it's because my laptops bios doesnt allow x to probe properly
<NoelJB> WorkingOnWise: not enough to go on, I'm afraid.  'bout all I can say is WFM.  T61p with all Hardy updates applied.
<ethana4> link
<ethana4> so we're down to one critical
<ethana4> nope, it's been fixed..
<ethana4> it looks like they're fixing a compiz issue
<LT_Tuvok> anyone of you guys actually running hardy atm?
<ethana4> my desktop
<WorkingOnWise> NoelJB: lol...I wish I had more to give...all I know is it's fine till the Nvidia driver loads, then it pukes...but, about a week ago I was able to reboot without having to reinstall the nvidia driver befofe I went into gnome
<NoelJB> LT_Tuvok: this very minute?  No.  Gutsy.  I can boot into Hardy if need be.  Why?
<NoelJB> I last ran it about 8 hours ago.
<flipstar> i got hardy running all the time
<LT_Tuvok> just wondering if those waiting for alpha-4 are actually running alpha-4 already and don't know
<LT_Tuvok> because a dist-upgrade makes the alpha-4 iso a moot issue no?
<ethana4> does it count as a dist-upgrade just between alphas?
<ethana4> that's interesting..
<NoelJB> flipstar: when they would fix the problem with hotswap bay freezing the system, I'll put gutsy on the backburner.
<flipstar> i just updated it to hardy :)
<NoelJB> LT_Tuvok: I just like to do a totally clean (reformat and install) with each alpha.  :-)
<LT_Tuvok> "count"?
<LT_Tuvok> reformat?
<LT_Tuvok> most illogical
<flipstar> NoelJB: does this make a difference ?
<ethana4> ha...
<ethana4> I mean like, each alpha isn't a distribution release as far as updates, right?
<LT_Tuvok> continue to prove my point please
<nemilar> It's..just another alpha update
<nemilar> 8.04-aX would be a good way to put it
<LT_Tuvok> soopurman, if you are running hardy, you are running hardy
<LT_Tuvok> dunno how I typed that guys name
<LT_Tuvok> disregard soop
<soopurman> no worries
<LT_Tuvok> :)
<nemilar> I just want the alpha4 iso
<nemilar> is that so much to ask :(
<ethana4> well..  potentially
<ethana4> we don't want them to rush
<nemilar> or, apparently
<nemilar> yeah, that's true
<ethana4> I imagine they're very aware of the situation
<ethana4> and I think..
<nemilar> it tends to be the case that those working on it, are more frustrated about being over-due than those waiting for it
<ethana4> I'd rather wait an extra two days than have to deal with horrible problems myself
<ethana4> yeah
<nemilar> It's just I have no classes on Fridays and the weather is terrible today, so I was planning to check out HH today
<ethana4> I'm home schooled
<ethana4> ^_^
<LT_Tuvok> you guys are in high school?
<ethana4> senior
<ethana4> don't know about nem
<LT_Tuvok> my apologies, I understand now
<LT_Tuvok> carry on
<ethana4> understand what?
<nemilar> college, senior
<ethana4> ah, 4 years different
<LT_Tuvok> nemilar, that was humorous above
<nemilar> those 4 years go by really really fast, btw
<ethana4> so I hear
<LT_Tuvok> and make a huge difference in the ability to reason
<ethana4> perhaps
<nemilar> dude.
<LT_Tuvok> when your 22 you'll look back on your senior year like, damn, I was naive
<ethana4> naïve?
<LT_Tuvok> about many things
<ethana4> yes.
<LT_Tuvok> but I digress
<ethana4> but I did something about them
<ethana4> I submitted bug reports, feature requests..
<LT_Tuvok> very good
<ethana4> spread the word, ideapool, ideastorm
<ethana4> one convert already
<LT_Tuvok> kudos
<LT_Tuvok> excellent
<flipstar> maybe this will help you understand.. http://www.pastebin.ca/888107
<ethana4> he has a laptop, a desktop, and a ps3
<ethana4> ubuntu on all of them
<LT_Tuvok> ugh
<LT_Tuvok> ubuntu on the ps3 for what exactly?
<ethana4> because it'd be a waste not to
<ethana4> 512MB of RAM
<ethana4> 6 SPE's
<ethana4> wireless...
<ethana4> HDMI out
<LT_Tuvok> onthe contrary, its a waste of a game console
<ethana4> it's a decent desktop
<ethana4> lol
<ethana4> dual boot, silly
<LT_Tuvok> no its not
<ethana4> ^_^
<LT_Tuvok> silly I'm aware of that
<ethana4> just use your memory carefully
<ethana4> as in, not FF2
<nemilar> yeah a lot of people are putting ubuntu on their PS3's
<LT_Tuvok> the video is not completely open to open source
<ethana4> no it isn't
<ethana4> we'll get there
<DanaG> And it doesn't give GLX directly.
<LT_Tuvok> hence many things one cannot benifit from all those specs you read
<ethana4> for starts, nouveau isn't even far enough to take advantage of it anyway
<ethana4> but the cells can do the work
<ethana4> and that's what they're doing
<ethana4> gallium on cell
<DanaG> How about the APU?  Can you use surround and such on the audio chip?
<LT_Tuvok> so inform yourself more, before you sling "silly" around, kido
<ethana4> I'm not sure
<ethana4> lol
<LT_Tuvok> I have a ps3
<LT_Tuvok> i put linux onit
<rsk> audio works at least
<ethana4> I never use the word silly
<rsk> when i tried
<nemilar> I don't think I've ever heard anyone say "APU" before
<LT_Tuvok> and?
<LT_Tuvok> <ethana4> dual boot, silly
<LT_Tuvok> don;t be dishonest
<ethana4> I'm thinking something between a SPE and an ALU
<LT_Tuvok> you are aware we have scroll?
<nemilar> actually, ethana4 has a good point
<ethana4> now I am confused
<nemilar> you said it would waste the console, he said duelboot
<nemilar> which means it doesn't waste the console
<LT_Tuvok> and?
<ethana4> yes.
<nemilar> it makes you look silly ;)
<LT_Tuvok> whilein the ubuntu part, not all of the hardware is of use
<ethana4> which means if all you do is check email and browse the web..
<LT_Tuvok> =
<LT_Tuvok> waste
<ethana4> the ps3 is fine as a desktop
<LT_Tuvok> think
<ethana4> that is true
<ethana4> but I don't think it will remain that way
<ethana4> and I like to support that
<ethana4> because the 360 is evil
<LT_Tuvok> the ps3's os runs faster, and uses all oftheresources
<ethana4> soldering irons and eFuses..
<ethana4> ughh
<ethana4> yes, that is true, but..
<ethana4> there's a lot that it can't do
<ethana4> like give me fortunes
<ethana4> ethan@desktop:~$ fortune
<ethana4> you smell nice.
<ethana4> lol
<DanaG> APU (thinking of xbox -- audio processing unit).
<ethana4> nevermind.  I just like it because no other desktop OS can really run on the ps3
<ethana4> ahhh
<ethana4> plus I really like the idea of stream co-processing
<ethana4> it always bugs me that I have so much power in my hardware
<ethana4> and can't use it for anything but 3d graphics
<ethana4> the cell is thus a step forward
<ethana4> even /because/ the 3d doesn't work
<NoelJB> flipstar: sorry, was AFK.  I have alpha on an external usb, and just like to play with various things between releases, and start clean each time.  No telling what "weird and whacky" things I've done, since I really don't care and plan to blow it all away again.
<ethana4> man, you can't begin to mess that thing up as much as I've done to mine
<ethana4> and mine is my main machine
<ethana4> was*
<flipstar> yes that make sense..:)
<ethana4> I think you may remember....
<flipstar> btw there should be an feature in apt that allows to view the changelog of updates ..
<ethana4> the feisty->gutsy->hardy alpha with pulseaudio... dual seat...  3 DE's..
<ethana4> update-manager has that, doesn't it?
<flipstar> yup
<flipstar> but not apt
<ethana4> I see
<flipstar> i prefer apt..
<ethana4> is it a GUI?
<flipstar> nope
<flipstar> thats why i prefer it
<ethana4> or is it a backend?
<ethana4> I thought apt was the core of the package management system
<flipstar> console command
<ethana4> ah
<ethana4> I use apt-get a lot
<flipstar> me2
<ethana4> I use it because I want the simplicity and I know what I want already
<ethana4> if I'm just installing updates and want a changelog, I think I'm personally content with update-manager
<flipstar> theres not only apt-get ... i thing of apt-cache search apt-cache show and so on..
<ethana4> oh hey, this may be kind of random
<ethana4> but I was reading up on ext4..
<flipstar> jes..but if apt had this feature i wouldnt need the update-manager for normal updates anymore
<ethana4> and saw something to the effect of lowered file system performance with directories with tons of files
<ethana4> oh, I see
<flipstar> i use reiserfs on my / :)
<ethana4> yeah
<ethana4> ext3 here
<ethana4> but does that mean if there's lots of stuff in /usr/bin, your machine will be slower
<flipstar> reiserfs is faster for small files like on the root
<ethana4> yeah
<flipstar> like loading database in apt or adept..
<ethana4> ah
<ethana4> I don't push file systems much
<flipstar> or filelight ..
<ethana4> I push xorg
<ethana4> some people have two hard drives..  I have two of everything else but the processor
<flipstar> i have ht :P
<ethana4> ht?
<ethana4> hyper threading?
<flipstar> hyperthreading right
<flipstar> simulates 2 prozessors
<ethana4> you ever seen a dual seat rig?
<ethana4> prozessor
<ethana4> I like it
<flipstar> rig ?
<ethana4> it sounds...   french
<ethana4> machine
<ethana4> I guess some people call them hydras
<flipstar> with two cpu sockets ?
<ethana4> only 2 instead of 7...
<ethana4> no
<ethana4> :)
<ethana4> you could do that
<ethana4> but I don't
<flipstar> hmn i friend of mine just has an server mainboard with two sockets..
<flipstar> funny is if you run 2 quads on these ..
<ethana4> sata[n= /what/?
<ethana4> ...nevermind, continue, flipstar
<flipstar> just wanted to say its funny if you have like 8 cores ..
<ethana4> oh
<ethana4> that works
<DarkMageZ> the mac pro ships with that setup :p
<ethana4> I consider it unethical to give Apple money
<ethana4> moreso than microsoft
<ethana4> and I think people are finally catching on
<flipstar> if you run ksysguard or so you'll have the whole screen full of cores..
<DarkMageZ> tho i can't see any real practical uses for 8 cores in houses.
<flipstar> you dont even need 4 usally..
<ethana4> I don't even need 1
<flipstar> lol
<ethana4> just a 200MHz 64 bit PPC and a stream coprocessor on a PCIe card
<ethana4> instead of a GPU
<flipstar> you making the calculates right in your head ?
<ethana4> and I'm good
<ethana4> making calculates?
<ethana4> yes.
<flipstar> like a cpu does..
<ethana4> nvm
<ethana4> I mean like, my CPU is 2.8GHz
<ethana4> if I could just use my GPU correctly
<ethana4> I wouldn't need a seventh of that
<DarkMageZ> it's not just about the GHZ tho. p4 or some other chip?
<ethana4> I would love to see AMD start making SPARC T2 chips
<ethana4> it's a p4 celly
<ethana4> 128k L2
<ethana4> lol
<DarkMageZ> amd needs to wake up to themselfs... they're failing at competing atm... if i was to build a new system atm it would have an intel processor.
<ethana4> wel
<ethana4> ll
<flipstar> i've cache size      : 512 KB
<ethana4> they can't compete on x86
<ethana4> they need to switch ISA's
<ethana4> and they can't--
<ethana4> not without the Free Software community
<flipstar> amd isnt catching up since a long time ..
<DarkMageZ> they were kicking serious ass in the x86 war. back in the day of athlon. (remember the 2100+ days?)
<ethana4> yeah
<ethana4> but if AMD went SPARC, do you think they could match intel again?
<NoelJB> Purely FYI: (a) this doesn't seem germaine to Hardy Alpha, (b) you should be aware that all traffic in these channels is permanently logged in a public location.
<ethana4> understood
<mohbana_> is it possible to get ubuntu font rendering in fedora?
<LT_Tuvok> amusing query
<mohbana_> would it work out the same if i install all the font packges used in ubuntu on fedora?
<flipstar> #fedora
 * DanaG uses aptitude
<rsk> ok so im gonna ask i guess a fairly uncommon question
<rsk> when is hardy 4 due?
<rsk> alpha even
<crimsun> when the testing is complete.
<crimsun> there are candidate images.
<iyigun> hi, i have problem with compiling kernel
<iyigun> the headers i installed with synaptic doesn't compile
<iyigun> the one which i download from kernel.org compiles but it has a different version
<iyigun> i have version 2.6.24-5-generic, where can i get the kernel source?
<crimsun> `apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)`, though I don't think that's what you really want.
<iyigun> i have that, doesn't compile
<crimsun> where is linux-headers-$(uname -r) causing gcc to error?
<iyigun> yes
<iyigun> some files are missing there
<crimsun> no, where in the compilation?  e.g., pastebin all of the compilation, please.
<crimsun> (Keep in mind that you should be tracking ubuntu-hardy.git if you're going to report bugs.)
<iyigun> I get this error:
<iyigun>  No rule to make target `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop.
<crimsun> what are you attempting to compile?
<iyigun> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-5-generic
<crimsun> err, what?  Surely you aren't attempting to compile /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-5-generic...
<iyigun> how can i make sure that i'm compiling it?
<iyigun> i executed "make mrproper", "make oldconfig", "make" one by one
<iyigun> "make" fails with that error
<crimsun> iyigun: are you attempting to compile an external kernel module, or are you attempting to build the actual Ubuntu kernel images from Ubuntu kernel source?
<iyigun> actually my first goal was to compile some webcam drivers, but it failed, and complained about my kernel.
<iyigun> it told me, my kernel is not clean, or smth like that
<iyigun> i'm trying to compile it, and it really doesn't work
<crimsun> ok, you're likely going the long way around.
<iyigun> what should i do?
<crimsun> Can you provide me with the URL of the webcam drivers?
<iyigun> sure, a sec please
<iyigun> http://home.mag.cx/messenger/
<iyigun> crimsun: sorry it took me a while to find it again
<iyigun> I was trying to install qc-usb-messenger-1.7.tar.gz
<crimsun> iyigun: does the `quickcam.ko` distributed in hardy not suffice?
<crimsun> iyigun: sorry, I meant quickcam_messenger.ko
<DanaG> Stupid CFS scheduler... makes compiz slow when I'm on AC and folding@home is running.
<DanaG> It's actually being faster on battery (with Folding not running).
<iyigun> it looks like not. No application can see my cam
<Konstigt> bah. I was doing some writing in a window and update-manager stole attention with some prompt so my writing became an answer for a question from update-manager. this should be changed.
<Konstigt> i looked in term.log and found out what I had missed, is it possible to get the question again? reinstall? or do I have to delete the package and re-install it?
<Konstigt> it was a peers den har connectat till verkar också köra transmission av nån anledning :O
<Konstigt> oops. it was module-init-tools so I'm sure it's not a good idea to uninstall.
<FrankQ> yeah update manager stealing focus always bothers me
<FrankQ> it makes some kind of sense but not if some buttons are also defaulted to keypresses
<crimsun> iyigun: it actualy looks like the source code isn't 2.6.24-ready
<innertruth> yeah that annoy me to
<crimsun> iyigun: a few function parameters need to be updated in the source code for that webcam driver
<crimsun> *actually
<crimsun> iyigun: it has nothing to do with Ubuntu's linux-headers-*; they're fine
<crimsun> /var/tmp/qc-usb-messenger-1.7/qc-driver.c:3484: error: unknown field ‘hardware’ specified in initializer
<crimsun> e.g., ^
<iyigun> crimsun: are you sure? because this is not the only thing which doesn't work
<crimsun> iyigun: I'm sure
<iyigun> for ex. vmware also complains about it
<crimsun> you have to patch vmware source AFAIR
<crimsun> I haven't messed with vmware since feisty, however.
<crimsun> ->train
<iyigun> it tells gcc version doesn't match kernel version, or smth like that
<Konstigt> FrankQ: if the window would have flashed in the bottom panel, that would have been sufficient.
<smallfoot-> my ubuntu says when gnome start "english language not found, using system default instead" or something like that in error box, how can i fix?
<iyigun> crimsun: one last question, do you think I can use quickcam_messenger.ko instead of that driver?
<crimsun> iyigun: yes.  I thought you had tried it.
<crimsun> At least it was implied with my question above.
<crimsun> anyhow, I'm away for a couple hours.
<iyigun> crimsun: I guess i need to do it manually, because it didn't work automatically. I need to figure out what i must do to make it work
<iyigun> crimsun: thanks for support
<MGrunde> Is alpha 4 out? There seems to be a wiki page, but the download links are 404s.
<FrankQ> nope
<nemilar> this is unacceptable. I want my money back.
<innertruth> this is my alpha 4 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20080201/hardy-desktop-amd64.iso
<FrankQ> See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682072
<nemilar> I'm assuming the trunks are even less stable though?
<FrankQ> why would you use those?
<innertruth> i hope it will boot, cuz other daily build in a past wont
<Konstigt> smallfoot-: change default language on the login screen prefs
<Konstigt> about the focus stealing, there is a bug about it, #67476
<innertruth> !bug 67476
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67476 in metacity "Dialogs of background applications pop up in the foreground" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67476
<FrankQ> 2006 :(
<Konstigt> there is also launchpad bug 54300
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54300 in synaptic "should stay in background when told to" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/54300
<FrankQ> added small bit about the usabiliy side of it
<RAOF> crimsun, iyigun: For webcam problems like that, you can just patch out the code initialising the "hardware" member of the v4l struct.  It's been removed. (This worked for my syntek drivers).
<iyigun> RAOF: how could I do that?
<RAOF> iyigun: Unpack the source for the webcam drivers, edit the qc-driver.c file, find where "hardware" is initialised (it'll be line 3484), and remove it.
<iyigun> RAOF: you mean the source which comes with the kernel right? not the other one?
<RAOF> No.  The source that comes with the webcam drivers.
<RAOF> That you downloaded from the website.
<iyigun> RAOF: I'll try that now. Hope it works. Thanks for the tip
<FrankQ> hey RAOF. Remember the bit about the Do plugin for gnome multimedia keys? I found that the DBUS stuff doesn't allow you to trigger it for the whole of Gnome (or at all, just to set up so you can listen to the keys). Do you know any other leads? Fake a X key press or something?
<RAOF> FrankQ: That's annoying.  You probably could fake a keypress, but that's a much more annoying hack.
<RAOF> FrankQ: Maybe you could ask in a gnome-developer channel?
<FrankQ> Yeah, will do. Just figured you might know since you got me started in first place :)
<FrankQ> Thanks!
<iyigun> RAOF: I tried your suggestion, but I'm still getting the same error:
<iyigun> qc-driver.c:3643: error: implicit declaration of function ‘LONG’
<RAOF> THat's not the same error.
<RAOF> iyigun: It's a different error, and one that I'm not able to help you with.
<iyigun> RAOF: sorry to hear that. However, this is the error i'm always getting, sure about that
<RAOF> Oh,  I thought your error was different.  Whoops
<iyigun> RAOF: :)
<iyigun> can you help me with the gcc version problem:
<iyigun> Kernel compiler: gcc version 4.2.3 20080114 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.2.2-7ubuntu1)  [!] Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.
<iyigun> gcc version: gcc version 4.2.3 20080126 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.2.2-7ubuntu2)
<RAOF> No, sorry.
<roge1> hi all - I'm getting an error trying to upgrade from gutsy to hardy
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-02
<roge1> with gnome-games-data and gnome-cards-data
<roge1> both contain /usr/share/gnome-games-common/cards/bonded.svg
<roge1> any suggestions how to resolve?
<roge1> nm - all working now, just needed to dpkg -r gnome-games-data
<innertruth> i just installed hardy on free unformatted partition and during installation hardy deleted all files on other partition, it was called something like "deleting conflicting operating system files". it was data files, not os. very funny, dont you think so
<void^> did you file a bug report?
<innertruth> no
<innertruth> i'm using latest daily build
<innertruth> ohh... its not latest already )
<osito> any other broadcom users that are now looking to a wlan0_rename interface?
<osito> my wlan now doesn't work, any suggestions?
<osito> looks like Bug #183968
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183968 in udev "interface not completely renamed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183968
<NoelJB> I also found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/178499
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178499 in linux "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0_rename: link is not ready" [Medium,Triaged]
<NoelJB> which points to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649038
<osito> NoelJB, are you seeing the bug?
<osito> experiencing it I mean
<NoelJB> osito: nope.  Just found some info after you asked about it.
<osito> thanks on the pointers
<osito> I'll try the workarounds and see where they get me
<chris062689> How would I upgrade to Hardy from Gutsy?
<PriceChild> congratulations
<chris062689> So.. how do I upgrade to Hardy then?
<PriceChild> change sources.list to hardy and upgrade, dist-upgrade I would support.
<PriceChild> If you don't know how though, you probably shouldn't be doing it.
<chris062689> Ok so just change them manually?
<PriceChild> If you don't know how though, you probably shouldn't be doing it.
<chris062689> Well, I need to learn how to then :)
<chris062689> Let me see if this works..
<ToxinPowe> same here, gutsy to hardy...
<chris062689> I believe we can use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d or simply change the sources.list
<chris062689> I'm changing the sources.list, I'll tell you how it goes.
<ToxinPowe> Im excited for see if hardy alpha eat my dog when I reboot xD
<chris062689> .... what? Lol
<chris062689> Sounds like some kind of sexual implementation there.
<ToxinPowe> xDDD
<chris062689> I'm excited about the new programs.
<chris062689> And also the "Unlock" feature, I guess.
<chris062689> Does Pulse Audio make the music quality sound better, or simply add more control overi t?
<ToxinPowe> nice, I only lost my DNS X)
<chris062689> lol
<chris062689> So you upgraded?
<chris062689> I think I'm almost there, it's unpacking everything.
<ToxinPowe> yep
<chris062689> this is taking forever.
<ToxinPowe> yes
<NoelJB> Chrononaut: I hope that you've a gutsy to go back to when necessary.  :-)
<NoelJB> sorry, wrong chris.
<NoelJB> dangers of <tab> completion
<ToxinPowe> NoelJB, I have gutsy in other pc :>
<ToxinPowe> somebody feel mouse with "warping" ?
<NoelJB> AHA!   Alpha 4 is posted!
<wastrel> oh no!
<NoelJB> ?
<snadge> im trying to find some info on the new GVFS code
<snadge> "Refrain from operating on valuable files with this version." :P
<DanaG> Big annoyance in new gvfs:
<DanaG> try copying stuff to a nearly full volume, and then run into a "not enough space" error.
<DanaG> Now try to browse the device to free up space.
<DanaG> You can't!
<DanaG> Any new Nautilus window that opens on the same dir will be blocked by the modal dialog.
<DanaG> Oh, gnome-power-manager is what's spinning up my hard drive.
<DanaG> That's odd.
<snadge> upon further reading i find there seems to be significant negativity towards including gvfs in hardy, since "not all applications will be ported to it in time" and its "lots of new lines of code"
<snadge> but thats not what im looking for, i just want to find out the advantages.. apart from some vague reference to supporting policy kit
<DanaG> Oh, and pidgin logs, too.
<DanaG> Is there a way to make writes to fat32 not be immediate?
<snadge> back in the day, hdparm -W would turn write caching on for ide drives
<snadge> im not sure if theres a similar thing for scsi/sata devices
<KillerFlamingo> can any one help me out with virtualization?
<DanaG> Actually, I think it is on, since not every line spins up the drive.
<DanaG> I changed the ext3 commit interval to 15 minutes.
<DanaG> That lets my hdd spin down and stay down for a while.
<DanaG> And when on AC, I just let it stay spun up.
<KillerFlamingo> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED) is the code i keep getting
<KillerFlamingo> any ideas
<NoelJB> have you tried putting VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED into Google?
<DanaG> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<KillerFlamingo> nope thought i'd try here fist
<NoelJB> try google.  I found ansswers on the first two hits.
<KillerFlamingo> ok thanks
<nomasteryoda> i had to use another vm copy i had to get it working... after upgrading to the latest virtualbox
<KillerFlamingo> another VM copy?
<nomasteryoda> ya i had a backup from a few weeks back
<KillerFlamingo> oh i see
<nomasteryoda> always pretty simple to do vs full reinstall
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> nice to see the alpha 4 is out
<KillerFlamingo> thank you for you help
<KillerFlamingo> all i needed was a simple permission change
<DanaG> Has the gnome-{session,control-center,setting-daemon} breakage been fixed in the repos?
<DanaG> Oh, and no changelog for gnome-control center.
<DanaG> And no changelog for GCC or CPP or G++.
<DreadKnight> anyone tried upgrading kubuntu to alpha4 ?
<DanaG> Why is it that hpijs and gcc and g++ and cpp never show changelogs?
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, gcc is mostly black magic :)
<DanaG> EEek, try to delete stuff in ".Trash-1000"
<DanaG> it replicates!
<DanaG> WTF?
<DanaG> It's like those magic brooms carrying water.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, I do se changelogs over here
<DanaG> In update-manager?
<DanaG> Odd.
<alex_mayorga> yup
<DanaG> I never see them.
<DanaG> Heh, "libmiracle".
<alex_mayorga> almost everything is "- Regenerate the control file." whatever that means :)
<alex_mayorga> that better be a really good library :)
 * DanaG likes playing stuff to all audio devices.
<DanaG> Then you get the odd sound of two mismatched pairs of speakers.
<DanaG> I wish I had a networked sink to use.
<alex_mayorga> whoot! my battery applet says I have two batteries :S
<Gnine> the single best thing i have done for my computer aside hardware upgrades, is to have put ubuntu in it
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, so do you recommend the latest 9 updates?
 * Gnine still waits for seahorse to work properly among other things 
<DanaG> Gaack, suddenly all my firefox tabs are just one favicon wide.  And no text.
<Gnine> suddenly ...
<alex_mayorga> anyone seeing "double" batteries on Dell laptops?
<Gnine> my 8.04 is very stable right now.. i also got no major issues on a tk-53
<DanaG> Double batteries are affecting everybody.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/177570
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177570 in hal "[hardy] two batteries display when left clicking on g-p-m" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * Gnine has not seen the double battery issue yet
<DanaG> ....and why the heck do I have a "new tab" button if I've told it NOT to have a "new tab" button?
<Gnine> am running 64bit version
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, thanks, just found it
<alex_mayorga> Gnine, what are the pros/cons of the 64bit I have amd 64 x2 over here, but I've been running generic like forever
<alex_mayorga> still no 64 bit flash?
<Gnine> thats nifty is the double battery measurement is product of bios + battery-bay read out
<Gnine> i like it
<Gnine> yet i have not seen it on my tk-53
<Gnine> flashplugin-nonfree works for x86_64
<Gnine> gnash still has some ways to go
<alex_mayorga> interesting
<alex_mayorga> the bug doesn't seem to relate to the BIOS battery tough
<alex_mayorga> seems like someone has already hacked a patch for HAL in SUSE
<alex_mayorga> Gnine, so is 64 speedier/spiffier than 386 or generic?
<Gnine> a lot of people say it doesnt matter , my personal take is that i rather have 64bit system on a 64bit architecture
 * DanaG has merely a Yonah.
<Gnine> that being said, my 64bit machine flies with the 64bit kernel as opposed to 32bit windoes vista
<Gnine> windows
<ethana1> ...iiiis it out yet?
<Nille02> ??
<ethana1> alpha4 .iso?
<Nille02> i think so
<ethana1> seriously?
<EmmerP> yes
<ethana1> i hope so.. checking the page..
<ethana1>  /sweet/
<Nille02> i have installed the new version for 30 min
<Nille02> and he say is up to date so i think its the new version ;)
<EmmerP>   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-4/ (Ubuntu)
<Gnine> what i do know is that kernel 2.6.24.-5 is out
<Nille02> anyone know how to use hardy in vmware with more as 800x600 ?
<DanaG> Argh, timidity through pulseaudio dies on lid close.
<ethana1> oh hey, is there a changelog for this alpha release?
 * Gnine uses pulseaudio with gxine, mplayer, quodlibet and vlc . no issues
<ethana1> yup, found it
<DanaG> How about timidity?
<DanaG> Everything else is fine, but timidity dies.
<DanaG> It might not have anything to do with pulseaudio, though.
<DanaG> Other things lag for about a quarter of a second on lid close.
<DanaG> That is, there'll be a gap and the audio will drop out or loop a sample, and then it'll get back on the right spot.
<Gnine> i did get an audio loop bug on an .mp3 file playback but nothing major
<Gnine> just a 'hiccup'
<Gnine> it was sort of weird. but i havent duplicated it again
<DanaG> Perhaps part of it is still due to the scheduler.
<DanaG> I run folding@home in the background, niced to +19 and SCHED_IDLEPRIO, which means absolutely everything else should get priority.
<DanaG> But it somehow manages to bog down the system .... less severely than previously, but it's still annoying.
<DanaG> And I was getting audio dropouts on Pidgin notification sounds.
<Gnine> my audio loop bug occurred on my 32bit kernel
<Gnine> and only on stored media
<DanaG> Stored media?
<Gnine> media files on disk
<DanaG> I get dropouts on things such as ogg and mp3 in exaile.
 * Gnine does not use exaile
<Gnine> bug happened after file was done..
<Gnine> anyhow i did not file bug report for it was not anything major. that will not survive official release date
<bernier> what's the command to go from gutsy to hardy?
<bernier> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<EmmerP> anybody using Cheese, webcam / video software?
<alex_mayorga> bernier, update-manager -d
<DanaG> Gaack, I'm getting audio crackling.
<DanaG> Like it'll be musicmusicmusicmusicPOPmusCRACKLEic
<underwatercow> is ufw a frontend to iptables?
<underwatercow> or is it replacing iptables?
<jscinoz> so i hear transmission is the new default bittorrent client?
<Nille02> yes :(
<jscinoz> why not deluge :(
<Nille02> my question ^^
<jscinoz> i can understand not choosing azureus as its bloated, but deluge is nice
<jscinoz> tranmission is just.. so empty :P
<Nille02> maybe because this ^^
<Hammer89> anyone have any idea why when I try to run 8.04 Alpha4 from a  liveCD on qemulator it gives me a CLI instead of the normal GUI?
<jscinoz> wait i just found out why
<jscinoz> deluge crashes easily :P
<Nille02> after klick on go to update site ? ^^
<Hammer89> guess not =P
<FunnyLookinHat> So is there going to be an Alpha 4 release with KDE4??
<underwatercow> I like deluge
<underwatercow> not entirely stable yet perhaps?
<underwatercow> !461834
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 461834 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> bug 461834
<DanaG> not found.
<underwatercow> it's a debian bug I guess
<DanaG> debian bug 461834
<ubotu> Debian bug 461834 in gnome-art "gnome-art: Gnome-art conflicts with new Ruby 4.1" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/461834
<underwatercow> oh, I didn't know you could do that
<DanaG> gnome bug 461834
<underwatercow> lol
<ubotu> Gnome bug 461834 in Tasks "crash in Tasks: Forwarding an email" [Critical,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=461834
<underwatercow> yeah, it was the gnome-art one
<underwatercow> can't presently install gnome-art
<DanaG> I wish changelogs would just say which bug.
<underwatercow> so it's been fixed it says?
<underwatercow> will it be updated in Hardy?
<underwatercow> DanaG: Do you know how the process works?
<greg> hey is anybody else having problems with install kde4-core?
<greg> everything was working fine until a couple of days ago
<DanaG> I'd imagine the update from Debian will trickle down the pipe, so to speak.
<DarkMageZ> DanaG, i think you need to kick linus torval a bit over stuffing up the process priority system.
<DanaG> Yeah, the new scheduler seems worse than the old one, to me.
<DanaG> I didn't used to get those dropouts in PulseAudio.
<DanaG> And I /am/ a member of pulse-rt.
<DanaG> bug 177713
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in boinc "CFS in 2.6.24 kernel needs cpu_share adjustment for "niced" processes" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177713
<DanaG> Fix reelased for that part, but not for the other parts.
<DanaG> Ubotu should state every assignment and state.
<DanaG> And what about the underlying issue?
<DanaG> It's wrong to mark something "fix released" if it's only a workaround for one piece of software, and doesn't fix the underlying cause.
<Gnine> whinerWhiner Whin"er, n. One who, or that which, whines. [1913 Webster]
<DanaG> Oh, and what happened to the radiotap interface that used to be in ipw3945?  iwl3945 doesn't have the same feature.
<DarkMageZ> DanaG, it's hacked around in the bonic component. you should add another section for the ubuntu kernel component ?
<DarkMageZ> so since it's "fixed" in the bonic component then it's marked as fixed.
<rx4> hey
<rx4> why no more xorgcfg/xorgconfig?
<rx4> they were the only way to get ubuntu running in vmware with a resolution higher than 800x600
<rx4> well except writing xorg.conf by hand
<DanaG> I've added the assignment and note about linux-source-2.6.24.
<rx4> i understand the new xorg7.3 is better at autoconfiguring stuff
<rx4> but that doesnt work for the vmware video driver
<rx4> really lame, considering how many people run ubuntu in a vm
<DarkMageZ> you can still write your video resolutions in xorg.conf
<rx4> by hand?
<rx4> why would i have to write em by hand
<rx4> when i had tools to do that :|
<rx4> all i see here is a regression
 * crdlb notes that alphas often have regressions
<kousotu> anyone know what kernal Hardy runs?
<kousotu> krenel*
<kousotu> ...
<mtaylor> moin
<crdlb> haha
<kousotu> you get the idea
<mtaylor> anybody know where nautilus support for network: urls has run off to in hardy?
<rx4> crdlb: im sure final will still have that regression
<crdlb> !info linux-generic | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.5.6 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<crdlb> mtaylor: nautilus just switched to gvfs
<mtaylor> crdlb: ah...
<crdlb> so the connect to server dialog is currently missing
<kousotu> ah..
<crdlb> I believe manually entering the correct url into ctrl+L does work though
<kousotu> Gutsy runs 2.6.22-14-Gen.
<crdlb> although I could be wrong
<kousotu> unless it's been updated and mine refuses to find it
<kousotu> lol
<rx4> we are in 2008 and we still have to change screen resolution with cli. god. some alpha os i tried recently did better (ie, haiku)
<crdlb> rx4: I'm glad to hear you're so confident
<DarkMageZ> rx4, i've heard osx & xp/vista do it better as well
<rx4> sure they do
<Gnine> there is the 'screen and graphics' option
<rx4> it doesnt work
<Gnine> for you
<DarkMageZ> it's actually broken
<crdlb> (alpha regression again :D)
<DarkMageZ> alpha's are fun ?
<Gnine> alpha is right. some folks get into the game not knowing the rules i guess
<rx4> ive nothing against the cli. in fact, i was happy with xorgcfg -textmode to handle that issue with the vmware video driver. but they removed it from xorg7.3/xserver1.4 because they "think" xorg can now handle that stuff without xorg.conf
<rx4> but it cant.
<rx4> and im pissed :\
<crdlb> it's an alpha, they make mistakes!
<crdlb> and they're allowed to
<crdlb> you have no right to be upset
<rx4> hehe
<Gnine> unless you have a better alternative , which you obviously dont
<DarkMageZ> i suggest someone disassembles osx's or xp/vista's graphics code and figure out how they're doing an awesome job ?
<crdlb> DarkMageZ: manufacturer support
<DarkMageZ> disassembling will give us the secrets ?
<crdlb> and in the case of apple, they *are* the manufacturer :)
<Gnine> you're a mage.. figure it out
<DarkMageZ> actually. asus makes the laptops. i'm not sure about the desktops tho.
<rx4> we are talking about the vmware video driver here. and 1- the vmware video driver emulates some standard adapter 2- i think they have the specs
<DarkMageZ> Gnine, it's called a fireball at each developer who failed to deliver quality code in the release ;p
<Gnine> good , wait in gutsy then
<DarkMageZ> Gnine, you're obviously new around here. Ubuntu is based off a lot of other people's code. This causes the alphas/betas to reflect the quality of the release. by bitching early, then there's a chance they will get fixed. cause they don't fix stuff after the release.
<Gnine> 'bitching'? go to sleep
<DarkMageZ> it's only 7pm here
<shirish> hi all, I just sudo aptitude update & sudo aptitude full-upgrade but grub2 hasn't come while it has been successfully built about 5 hrs. ago. Why isn't it showing up?
<Assid> heya
<Assid> is the alpha4 discs out
<blayde> i'm thinking yes. the announcement has been made...
<Assid> err.. how come we dont have i686 editions ?
<Assid> would like to take advantage of the hardware i have
<Assid> i mean there is the amd64 edition.. but thats based on the AMD based processors and cpuflags
<Gnine> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-4/
<Assid> Gnine: yep.. just found that
<Assid> i wish tho they got an i686 edition tho
<Assid> sucks to have a core2quad and not be able to use its full potential
<Assid> quick question
<Assid> why isnt LVM/Raid in desktop install disc?
<blayde> Assid, not sure but it is in the alternate install disk
<Assid> blayde: yeah.. but would be nice to have that in the desktop disc too
<DarkMageZ> Assid, i686 isn't even fully optimal for your chip.
<blayde> Assid, i would imagine that's something they don't want the 'normal' people worrying about... but don't quote me on that
<Assid> maybe have "advanced" and then let people choose their partitions and choose raid/ lvm from there? instead of just ext3 ?
<blayde> Assid, ya and it bugs me that you _have_ to format the / dir
 * Gnine likes ext3
<Assid> im thinking of installing onto an external drive of mine (usb based)
<DarkMageZ> ... the desktop install cd is full. no more room. if you want advanced stuff you already have the alternative cd.
<Assid> DarkMageZ: im sure modifying the installer a tiny bit like this and a package here and there wont cause too many problems
<Assid> perhaps drop a few oddball packages out of the desktop cd instead?
<Gnine> :-/
<Assid> would be brilliant to have that.. im sure many people would appreciate it to have a nice gui doing what you need
<DarkMageZ> extra kernel or 2? 30/60MB...
<Assid> err.. hold up.. i need to login to another gateway to get faster speeds.. (*paying per hour)
<blayde> wouldn't be perfect but maybe the installer could download special stuff for the advanced users. hmmm
<Gnine> so my tk-53 am testing 8.04 on is not advanced enough.. bummer
<Assid> DarkMageZ: but i686 would be better than plain ol i386
<DarkMageZ> besides, switching your ketnel to i686 really isn't much of a performance improvement. might as well rebuild the entire system with the complete optimizations for your cpu.
<DarkMageZ> now that is worth it ?
<Gnine> i say, compile it to your machine if you're so worried about ix86 whatever
<DarkMageZ> exactly!
<Assid> would be on gentoo then
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> DarkMageZ: not much difference?
<DarkMageZ> Assid, you can do an analysis with tools to show a slight difference. but real-life actually using the system. pff.
<Gnine> dress up accordingly .. ?  i say go ahead.. on a technicality
<DarkMageZ> seriously. if you're gonna worry about your kernel being optimized for your specific cpu. then you seriously should just recompile the whole system with the good optimizations.
<DarkMageZ> i'll be back soonish. got some work to do.
<Gnine> if i was curious enough i'd do it.. but i run on 64bit alright
<Assid> okay so just use the right kernel and i should be ok
<Assid> Gnine: what do you have?
<Gnine> tk-53 proc
<Assid> they should make atleast a c2d based like thy did for amd64
<Assid> okay so if im installing on an external usb drive
<Assid> what do i choose MBR based?
<Assid> for the boot option?
<Assid> anyone?!?
<Assid> i dont want it messing with my windows setup hence the external drive. whenever i wanna run hardy.. i boot to it
<blayde> Assid, im not really sure - grub uses some weird naming scheme... i'd google it...
<Assid> didnt understand what to do
<blayde> Assid, if you can find a wiki for grub there might be some help with getting the right name
<Gnine> sounds too tricky
<Gnine> specially on alpha sw
<Assid> dont wanna install alpha sw on my main desktop otherwise..
<Assid> but it makes a great testing platform
<Gnine> you can make a new partition for it .. installing raid on usb? you need some leg work
<Assid> nah no raid.. basic ext3
<Konstigt> I cannot logout on my hardy install. all panels & icons disappears but then I get 100% cpu usage and the only keys that works are ctrl-alt-del. not even ctrl-f1 works. any clues?
<Assid> i just want to hit F8.. get the boot menu.. boot from the external drive
<blayde> i installed hardy on a computer at my college w/o grub - i use a floppy disk to get to it
<Konstigt> also, on a newly created user, every window I open (nautilus for example) gets placed in the top left corner without any borders.
<Assid> the MBR is ON the drive you install right?
<blayde> Assid, i think it is the first thing on the first disk...
<blayde> Assid, so yes
<Gnine> !hardy | Konstigt
<ubotu> Konstigt: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Assid> frst disk ? then no..
<Konstigt> Gnine: ?
<blayde> well if you're booting to the removable disk then it will be the first one
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> i could disable my sata drives during install
<Assid> make sure the damn thing doesnt touch it
<Assid> think of it as windows PE.. just put in the USB .. and boot from it
<Assid> that what i wanna do
<Gnine> i go blayde style , make a boot floppy for your usb install
<Assid> except i have a USB->IDE drive
<Assid> dont have a floppy drive
<Assid> dont even want one of those ugly things.. to much failure rate
<blayde> ya - i wouldn't mess with grub on a removable disk...
<blayde> i forget what it is called but there is a nice floppy bootloader somewhere
<DarkMageZ> Konstigt, your second problem sounds like a composition problem. have you tried turning off compiz-fusion?
<Gnine> i think its more than that going on
<Gnine> but 'i think' is a lame answer anyway
<Konstigt> DarkMageZ: my laptop has an ati x1600 so I don't have the composite extension. also, in appearance, desktop effects is set to none.
<blayde> Assid, also - im not totally for sure but i don't think ubuntu has the right stuff in the initramfs to do usb stuff :/
<Assid> i think it just might
<Konstigt> DarkMageZ: but I got the problem after removing my user and creating it again so I'm with the default settings.
<Assid> im gonna give it a whirl as soon as the disc finishes
<DarkMageZ> Konstigt, as the user with the border problem could you throw into a terminal "metacity --replace"
<blayde> Assid, good luck then - i'm gonna go get some sleep now
<Assid> l8z m8
<Assid> Konstigt: i got compiz running on radeon 9000 mobility.. a super old dell d600
<DarkMageZ> Assid, radeon 9000 mobility is covered by xorg's ati yes?. neither xorg ati nor fglrx are working with composition on x1600 yet.
<DarkMageZ> fglrx works with xorg server 1.3 branch but not 1.4 (which is what hardy runs)
<DarkMageZ> fglrx's composition works*
<Assid> i wonder how well the nvidia 8600gts would work
<DarkMageZ> i lack nvidia cards, so i don't absorb information about their status ?
<Assid> fair enough
<Assid> 1 thing i did notice on my laptop however.. even tho avant is running when i shut down.. it never starts up next time on login.. i have to start it up again myself
<Assid> which file do i edit to have it run automatically after compiz boots up
<Assid> hrmm 50% done.. 1/2 hr to go
<DarkMageZ> Assid, iirc. system > preferences > sessions.
<Gnine> at least is not ati
<Assid> Gnine: ?
<DarkMageZ> Konstigt, how did  "metacity --replace" go?
<Assid> my lappy is on ati.. desktop .. im gonna install on nvidia
<Gnine> ati cards. lots of issues
<Assid> alpha4 boots a bit quicker i think
<Gnine> i run nvidia
<Assid> the login is still slow
<Assid> oh the fun part is i have to use a DVD cause this stupid rom doesnt read/write to cd's
<Assid> lol
<Gnine> good for you, entertainment tonight
<Assid> entertainment ?
<Gnine> you dont like dvd's?
<DarkMageZ> cd's are cheaper to waste and smaller to download ?
<Assid> yes
<Gnine> i guess it depends on what latitude you are
<Assid> err.. thats on my desktop
<Assid> my lappy doesnt have a dvdrom
<Konstigt> DarkMageZ: just did it and it worked out nicely. I just need to figure out why for example it took 2 minutes after login for NetworkManager-applet to appear and why it freezes on logouts.
<DarkMageZ> Konstigt, odd. so metacity isn't loading properly on login with a new user account... i think it's time for a fresh install of ubuntu.
<Gnine> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-4/
<Gnine> if you want to try that  ^^
<Assid> okay.. i tried running avant.. and then saving the session.. didnt help
<Assid> Gnine: me ??
<Assid> err.. i need to make sure to have avant AFTER compiz.. the session preferances doesntlet me do that
<Konstigt> DarkMageZ: guess so because on this computer i'm writing on right now I also have hardy but none of these problems
<Assid> i dont see aant in there
<DarkMageZ> Konstigt, if the problems do persist after a format then i believe it's gonna be some nasty problem which will be no fun to track :(
<Konstigt> I've had the install since Feisty Alpha and apt-upgraded it ever since so there are probably quite a few hacks lying around :)
<DarkMageZ> oh. that explains a lot :p
<Gnine> not
<Gnine> i've apt upgraded since feisty without any of that jambalaya
<Assid> woohoo 10 odd mins and i will have the disc
<Assid> or rather the iso
<niekie> Anyone know how to make a LUKS LVM be unencrypted again?
<niekie> Other than format and reinstall?
<DarkMageZ> Gnine, doing upgrades like that can sometimes result in some interesting breakages. also, please try and contribute positively.
<DarkMageZ> especially if they've been having "fun" with their system
<Assid> err
<Assid> anyone wanan suggest me a good 20" LCD
<DarkMageZ> the main factors to watch for is the latency & the warranty. tho some brands are just better than others ?
<Assid> 22" is like 100$ more expensive
<Assid> doesnt justify 2 inches
<DarkMageZ> latency/response time
<Assid> Response Time  	5ms white-black-white (typ); 8ms gray-to-gray (avg)
<Assid> is that bad?
<Assid> they arent TN based
<DarkMageZ> 8ms will do
<Assid> the TN based are supposedly quicker
<nanonyme> erm, isn't it that 8ms will do for gaming? :)
<nanonyme> you don't really need that much normally
<DarkMageZ> i was reading about some technology that was gonna provide 2ms.
<Assid> err.. im gonna be gaming on it
<nanonyme> ah
<DarkMageZ> yeah. 8ms will do for the adverage gamer.
<DarkMageZ> a friend of mine plays on one of the older 30" apple screens. i think it's got a 30ms response time as well =D
<Assid> i plan to play games like crysis and stuff
<Assid> the TN based are much quicker.. like 2ms gray to gray
<DarkMageZ> Assid, can you pick the difference between 50fps vs 60fps?
<ethana3> on alpha 4..
<ethana3> colemak is still messed up
<Assid> probably could.. i feel the flicker on LCD if  its 72hz vs 75hz
<ethana3> Caps lock can do lots of things.. try 'off'
<Assid> on CRT's i cant stand less than 85hz
<DarkMageZ> Assid, hmm. you "might" notice 8ms.
<Assid> crap
<DarkMageZ> most people can't, but i think you're one of the few who can.
<Davo_Dinkum> Close your eyes and you won't notice it at all.
<Assid> its $100 difference between 20" and 22"
<BUGabundo> g'morning
<BUGabundo> how should/can I use grandr ?
<BUGabundo> displayconfig-gtk won't work on hardy....
<BUGabundo> :(
<ethana3> it got the idea my CRT was WIDESCREEN
<ethana3> dang caps
<ethana3> i wish they
<Assid> DarkMageZ: if i sit on 75hz too long compared to 85hz.. i start getting a headache
<ethana3> 'd turn that off.. that's my BACKSCPacdangit
<ethana3> growl.
<ethana3> if i just make no typos
<ethana3> or use the old backspace..
<ethana3> so far away..
<BUGabundo> I loved displayconfig-gtk back on gutsy
<Assid> i hope hes got the 2035 viewsonic
<ethana3> yeah, caps lock-- needs an off
<BUGabundo> but on hardy it won't work with the new X
<DarkMageZ> Assid, yeah. you sound like the type who might notice. you might wanna see if any of your friends have a 8ms response lcd and see if you're fine with it.
<BUGabundo> and the missing xorg.conf
<DarkMageZ> i'll be back later. more work.
<ethana3> i need dual seat
<Assid> no one i know does.. thats the problem
<ethana3> so.. i can still use an xorg.conf, RIGHdangit
<ethana3> this will drive me insane
<BUGabundo> I have it too
<BUGabundo> but a minimalist version
<BUGabundo> with keyboard and mouse
<Assid> you know those samsung lcds' 749 or something like that 17" 4:3 .. i used it for 3 days.. gave it back
<Assid> too sucky
<BUGabundo> so I can use the touchpad scroll
<BUGabundo> if I try to use an older version of xorg.conf (from gutsy) X won't start
<ethana3> ohhhhhh
<ethana3> uh oh
<ethana3> well, that's why i haven't installed it yet
<ethana3> ...as long as it's an /even/ NUMBER OF
<ethana3> gahh
<Assid> err brb
<ethana3> characters i ERA
<ethana3> ok, i'm going insane now
<BUGabundo> can you try grandr on gutsy?
<ethana3> who else here types using colemak?
<BUGabundo> on my hardy it crashs when I click the monitor icon
<Assid> k
<Assid> DarkMageZ: so what think you?
<Assid> if it was only 50 bucks difference between 20" and 22" id say ok.. but 100$ is a fair price for that difference
<DarkMageZ> Assid, i think 8ms may be just a little too high for you. but without proper testing. i can't say for sure. does the 22" have a lower response time?
<Assid> yes
<DarkMageZ> go for the 22" then
<Assid> Response Time  	5ms (typ)
<Assid> thats all it says
<BUGabundo> that's on gray... not colours
<BUGabundo> the REAL Resp.Time got to be on those monitors 16 or 20 ms
<ethana3> who handles keyboard/inpuT STUFF?
<ethana3> gahh
<DarkMageZ> Assid, you might wanna see if you can get more specific details out of them.
<Assid> http://www.viewsonic.com/products/desktopdisplays/lcddisplays/xseries/vx2235wm/#specs
<Assid> http://www.viewsonic.com/products/desktopdisplays/lcddisplays/xseries/vx2035wm/#specs
<ethana3> on the topic of monitors, ignorE RANDOM C
<ethana3> oh no
<ethana3> i can't even hold it down
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> the manufacturs don't want you to...
<ethana3> how do we report bugs?
<ethana3> please tell me
<BUGabundo> go to launchpad.net
<ethana3> ok
<BUGabundo> agains what, ethana3?
<BUGabundo> ubuntu?
<ethana3> yes
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ethana3> this alpha
<ethana3> ok
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy
<DarkMageZ> Assid, yeah. they're dodging details for some reason. odd.
<ethana3> thanks
<innertruth> how you can undelete files from ext3 partition?
<void^> you cannot
<BUGabundo> you can
<BUGabundo> its hard
<BUGabundo> but you can recover most files
<BUGabundo> search for foremost and photorec
<porkpie> hi guy's I have tried to join #ubuntu but it seems to be broken  :S
<innertruth> BUGabundo: thanks ill try that
<BUGabundo> let me try porkpie
<BUGabundo> its there porkpie
<BUGabundo> just do /j #ubuntu
<innertruth> i was hoping for restoring file table, but its not the case for ext3, it seems
<ethana3> so i can still use xorg.conf right?
<ethana3> i just don't have to?
<ethana3> filed bug on colemak keyboard layout
<ethana3> i should have done that with the last alpha
<ethana3> hey, i can do dual-seat with this, right?
<ethana3> that's what i need
<ethana3> got all the hardware here
<ethana3> two gpus
<innertruth> this bug wiped my data during install https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-target/+bug/186711
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186711 in partman-target "The installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target, but was unable to do so. The install cannot continue" [Undecided,Fix released]
<innertruth> last comment
<ethana3> is therE A way to uniquely identify a CRT over VGA?
<ethana3> like, this is a gateway VX900-- can xorg tell?
<innertruth> i think it was possible since monitores became PnP, but now also exists DCC, EDID protocols
<Assid> i think i will pick this one up
<Assid> http://www.viewsonic.com/products/desktopdisplays/lcddisplays/xseries/vx2035wm/#specs
<innertruth> mine is vx2025wm
<Assid> innertruth: you like it?
<Assid> do you do any gaming?
<innertruth> i never was able to recommend hardware cuz i think all hardware is broken. for example this monitor have broken EDID out of the box with max resolution set to 1680x1680
<innertruth> yes i was gamer
<Assid> innertruth: did you ever run into ghosting or anything
<Assid> 1680x1680 ? isnt that nuts?!?!
<Assid> dont you mean 1680x1050 ?
<innertruth> and, this monitor report it is support 75 Hz, and if OS tried to set that, i got "out of range error" in ubuntu installation, i was required to boot from live cd to manually fix xorg.conf to this monitor to work
<ethana3> do we have graphical revert yet?
<Assid> umm i thought 1680x1050 is @ 60hz only
<innertruth> Assid: manual says 75 hz is supported
<innertruth> and it works over vga but not over dvi
<Assid> manual is messed up.. i dont think any of these budget series can do 75hz with that resolution
<Assid> err.. isnt dvi > vga!?!
<Assid> innertruth: 75hz using vga works?
<innertruth> yes
<Assid> umm messed up
<Assid> i dont know what to say
<BUGabundo> Assid: DVI is better then VGA
<Assid> so do you use the dvi or vga now ?
<Assid> innertruth: but do tyou like the monitor otherwise?
<innertruth> well i have another problem, 169.09 driver killed EDID of dvi interface, i spent 2 days to flash monitor, was able to recover dvi
<Assid> and do you run into ghosting or anything?
<innertruth> yes small ghosting exist, just like with all 16ms monitors i think
<Assid> crap
<innertruth> but that monitor was recommended for gamers on anandtech forum
<innertruth> and generally i like it
<Assid> how long ago?
<innertruth> years ago
<innertruth> year
<Assid> well.. im buying one right now
<Assid> im just baffled on what
<Assid> theres 100$ difference between 20 and 22"
<Assid> thats the problem
<innertruth> another problem i was not able to set 1280x800 resolution under XP, monitor was not supported it. you need that resolution, if you dont own 8800 gtx to play at full resolution latest games
<innertruth> but this is fixed by custom resolutions in nvidia driver
<innertruth> and in ubuntu 1280x800 works too
<Assid> so you think i should go for the 22035 ?
<Assid> err 2035 ?
<innertruth> and that monitor dosent support fixed aspect scaling, so if you play games in non widescreen resolution, 1024x768 will have incorrect proportions, if your video card not support fixing apect ratio
<innertruth> nvidia had a bug in their driver for over a year i was not able to use fixed aspect ratio
<innertruth> in windows xp
<Assid> they say the 2025 is better than the 2035
<Assid> jhrmm
<innertruth> and, last comment. 60 hz over vga is blurred, and 75 hz have artefacts. use only dvi, but it may be corrupted. so like i said all hardware is broken
<Assid> http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=31&threadid=1745344&frmKeyword=&STARTPAGE=170&FTVAR_FORUMVIEWTMP=Linear
<Assid> I would definitely recommend the 2025 over the 2035 (the 2025 uses a P-MVA and the 2035 a TN). The 2235 is also a TN, I'd also recommend the 2025 over that.
<Assid> 2025 recommended over 2035
<Assid> innertruth: do you have any suggesttions?
<innertruth> no
<gribelu> TN sucks.. color banding
<Assid> color banding?
<Assid> ok so im outta ideas
<Assid> and i have to leave right now if i plan to reach there in time and back
<afflux> firefox has some nice rendering issues: http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/4854/debdiffiuf4.png vs. http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/6844/debdiffifixedse0.png - especially note the words "debdiff" and "fix"
<rsk> so it's out? alpha4
<atlef> do i ned to upgade my xubuntu daily build or is it enough to keep it up to date
<atlef> *need
<imaginal> See what you started?
<imaginal> Does anyone in here code for a living? Did you go to school?
<Dr_willis> <jrib> !offtopic | imaginal
<Dr_willis> :) what sort of answer are you really expecting anyway?
<imaginal> hrm...
<Dr_willis> No i dont.. and Yes I did go to school...
<Dr_willis> :)
<imaginal> I was directed here from #ubuntu...
<Dr_willis> They told you it was an Offtopic sort of question and pasted the generic offtopic factoid.
<imaginal> I wish to hear from people who actually program for a living
<imaginal> Dr_willis: so I wasn't supposed to listen to which channel to ask in?
<Dr_willis> reread that factoid..  the last part.
<Dr_willis> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<imaginal> Ah... well played. I'm afraid to repeat this in channel 3
<rsk> i code for a living
<rsk> and i didn't go to school
<Dr_willis> not even kindergarten!
<imaginal> Thank you rsk. I appreciate your response. I'm sorry this found its way to the wrong channel.
<Assid> okay.. i went there.. i was suggested to go for viewsonic
<Assid> err benq
<snadge> i booted into a4.. theres smoke coming out of my power supply. should i shut down?
<lemonade> ummm... maybe? ;)
<snadge> apart from that.. everything is working great :D very impressed
<flipstar> lol
<lemonade> hehe, it's the new compiz-fusion smoke-plugin ;)
<rsk> ye
<rsk> briging interactions to a whole new level
<snadge> i've actually booted into the livecd.. and am able to stream videos/mp3s off samba shares (after installing codecs) .. impressive
<Assid> i didnt see no smoke plugin
<snadge> i havnt been able to find much information about the new GVFS
<Assid> okay.. im gonna try and install on this external drive
<Assid> wish me luck
<ToxinPowe> ey, I set my DNS in Network seccion, but I lost them when reboot, why?
<flipstar> you probably used the wrong file ToxinPowe
<ToxinPowe> not files, Network seccion
<snadge> i want to know why gnome-vfs is being replaced with gvfs
<flipstar> ToxinPowe: try add your dns in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<ToxinPowe> ok
<bardyr> does anybody know when linux-image-2.6.24-6 is coming down the pipe?
<snadge> never mind.. google finally answered the question
<snadge> it means finally you can browse network shares on linux, without having to mess around with mounting/unmounting for legacy applications.. excellent :)
<SpaceAviator> How can I speed up kubuntu hardy?
<flipstar> you could give gpowertweak a try
<SpaceAviator> aye aye captain
<SpaceAviator> flipstar: what does it do anyways?
<flipstar> !info powertweak hardy
<ubotu> powertweak (source: powertweak): Tool to tune system for optimal performance. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.5-18build1 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 36 kB
<SpaceAviator> all right I got it installed
<SpaceAviator> it started
<SpaceAviator> now what do I do?
<flipstar> just go trough the options.. i dont know what you want to tweak
<snadge> will network:// be fixed in the next hardy alpha.. whats the go with that?
<SpaceAviator> what options? it doesnt give me anything
<snadge> fsck kde ;)
<flipstar> SpaceAviator: i thing you have to run as root like kdesu gpowertweak
<innertruth> SpaceAviator: must be a bug, i'm sure it should contain one big button called "enable maximum performance"
<SpaceAviator> innertruth: nothing at all mate
<SpaceAviator> flipstar: its powertweak-gtk now
<SpaceAviator> and runs by powertweakd
<SpaceAviator> omg
<SpaceAviator> sorry
<SpaceAviator> it runs wait
<flipstar> hm seems like he hit the wrong button ..
<snadge> nobody wants to talk about gvfs :(
<bardyr> snadge, gvfs is in the middle of the merge/migrate period until its finish somethings wont work
<Emme_NK> Hi!
<Emme_NK> I just went from gutsy to hardy, now my keyboard does no longer work...
<Emme_NK> whenever I hit a key, just the title bar flashes
<bardyr> Emme_NK, do you use the correct keyboard layout and what kind of keyboard is it?
<Emme_NK> German
<Emme_NK> an USB keyboard
<Emme_NK> I just kept a key holding....
<Emme_NK> and after ca. 1 second it starts to work
<Emme_NK> very strange
<Emme_NK> so to type something I now have to keep every key hit for ca. 1 second and release it quickly oO
<Emme_NK> using "xev", I see that the keyPress event is generated after this second, probably when autorepeat kicks in
<Emme_NK> on the login screen, it worked fine.
<Emme_NK> argh, somehow the upgrade enabled some accessibility feature.... "Only accept long keypresses"
<Emme_NK> now it seems to work normally
<UrbanFlash> hi guys
<stefano_> hi
<UrbanFlash> the nvidia-glx-new driver refuses to load on my newly updated hardy
<stefano_> file a bug report then
<stefano_> detailed
<UrbanFlash> first i wanted to check for any common knowledge issue
<afflux> that's definetly better, yes
<flipstar> then try launchpad ;)
<UrbanFlash> it seems i have to
<afflux> UrbanFlash: -glx-new works fine for me, does it give any useful information in syslog or Xorg.0.log?
<flipstar> im using the binary driver from nvidia website..
<UrbanFlash> it says the kernel module is incompatible
<UrbanFlash> but only sometimes
<afflux> are you running 2.6.24-5?
<UrbanFlash> -rt, yep
<afflux> hm, -rt might be the problem
<willie_> just tried to install Hardy Alpha 4  - clean install over freshly formatted ext3 partitions with /usr and /var pointing to clean LVM ext3 partitions   --- failed installing the base partition
<willie_> any hints?
<willie_> reroduced this twice btw -- Sempron26000 and 1Gb RAM
<willie_> err Semperon 2600
<flipstar> haha sempron 26000 would be great
<afflux> UrbanFlash: could you please pastebin "modinfo nvidia_new"?
<willie_> flipstar: yeah - we can but  dream
<willie_> I verified the CD before I started so it wasnt that
<flipstar> no its probably your raid..
<UrbanFlash> link for a bin plz?
<flipstar> !pastebin | UrbanFlash
<ubotu> UrbanFlash: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<UrbanFlash> thx
<UrbanFlash> afflux, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54474/
<innertruth> willie_: !hardy
<innertruth> mm
<innertruth> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> the bot is at lunch
<BUGabundo> lololol
<willie_> err -- I thought I was in #ubuntu+1
<stefano_> you are
<stefano_> :>
<BUGabundo> you are, willie_
<innertruth> lololol i just discovered this IS ubuntu+1
<stefano_> :>
<flipstar> haha
<BUGabundo> hen innertruth
<BUGabundo> ?!?!
<willie_> and Im expecting to find problems - just hoped I might get a little further bbefore I found them :-)
<innertruth> willie_: hardy installer wiped my data
<BUGabundo> hummd
<BUGabundo> did It or did YOU?
<innertruth> it
<willie_> innertruth: I'd demand my money back then
<BUGabundo> did you check the proper options?
<BUGabundo> or did you select to wipe your disk?
<willie_> define proper options
<bardyr> format drives options?
<afflux> UrbanFlash: what's your version of linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-5-rt ?
<willie_> ah right correct partitioning config for your own particular situation
<BUGabundo> I have installed hundreds os machines (even with betas) and never had that happen to me
<willie_> dozens for me and I havent accidently wiped /home for some years now
<UrbanFlash> afflux, Version: 2.6.24.6-5.16
<willie_> once was enough :-(
<innertruth> BUGabundo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-target/+bug/186711
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186711 in partman-target "The installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target, but was unable to do so. The install cannot continue" [Undecided,Fix released]
<UrbanFlash> it should contain the correct nvidia-kernel which is 169.09
<afflux> UrbanFlash: nvidia-glx-new 169.09+2.6.24.6-5.16?
<UrbanFlash> Version: 169.09+2.6.24.6-5.16
<afflux> UrbanFlash: hm, that looks good
<UrbanFlash> that's what i thought
<UrbanFlash> but still, it won't load
<UrbanFlash> i tried reconfiguring xorg.conf
<UrbanFlash> and deleted it for a test
<afflux> lsmod | grep nvidia
<UrbanFlash> and everything works with nv
<UrbanFlash> isn't runngin
<UrbanFlash> hoellp@scotty:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<UrbanFlash> Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<afflux> well, that sounds like an error
<UrbanFlash> but it doesn't show up when i add nvidia to xorg.conf
<UrbanFlash> just now, because i use nv
<afflux> ah, I see
<UrbanFlash> i could load nvidia normally
<UrbanFlash> mom
<afflux> UrbanFlash: did you have nvidia-glx installed before?
<UrbanFlash> i kill X and give you the correct error
<UrbanFlash> yep
<UrbanFlash> normally and with envy
<UrbanFlash> but i purged everything
<UrbanFlash> before the upgrade...
<UrbanFlash> i had this error before, but usually it was solvable with un- and reinstalling everything
<afflux> UrbanFlash: I guess that's a problem then, because lrm-video loads the wrong module
<UrbanFlash> hmm
<afflux> UrbanFlash: could you try setting driver "nvidia" in Xorg.conf and running sudo modprobe -v nvidia
<UrbanFlash> can i debug lrm-video somehow?
<UrbanFlash> sure
<UrbanFlash> i'll join again via irssi
<UrbanFlash> re
<afflux> wb
<afflux> UrbanFlash: did modprobe give you anything?
<UrbanFlash> afflux: it says: install /sbin/lrm-video nvidia
<afflux> UrbanFlash: hm, alright. sudo bash -x /sbin/lrm-video nvidia
<UrbanFlash> ok
<UrbanFlash> that's a bit much
<UrbanFlash> for my bash skills ;)
<UrbanFlash> any specific detail you're looking for?
<afflux> UrbanFlash: If you have "pastebinit" installed, you can pastebin that via: sudo bash -x /sbin/lrm-video nvidia | pastebinit -i -
<UrbanFlash> not yet, but soon
<afflux> UrbanFlash: oh. Surprisingly, pastebinit currently doesn't work for me.
<afflux> UrbanFlash: anyway, important is the line beginning with "+ modprobe"
<UrbanFlash> me too, it seems
<afflux> UrbanFlash: what does it read?
<UrbanFlash> mom
<UrbanFlash> modprobe --ignore-install -Qb nvidia_new
<afflux> UrbanFlash: that looks good. is nvidia_new loaded? (lsmod)
<UrbanFlash> lsmod |grep nv : nothing
<afflux> uh
<afflux> sudo modprobe --ignore-install nvidia_new
<UrbanFlash> now it's running
<UrbanFlash> i'll try x
<afflux> okay
<UrbanFlash> much better
<UrbanFlash> resolution and virtual size is crap, but the driver works
<UrbanFlash> i think i'll redo my xorg.conf
<UrbanFlash> the gui tools tend to mess things up with modelines...
<afflux> good luck. I wonder why the lrm-video command didn't insert nvidia_new
<UrbanFlash> me too
<UrbanFlash> but i doubt this is permanent now
<UrbanFlash> thanks for the great help afflux
<afflux> UrbanFlash: could you please do: grep -Hr 'blacklist.nvidia' /etc/modprobe.d
<UrbanFlash> nvidia_new is there
<UrbanFlash> in blacklist-restricted
<UrbanFlash> could i just delete the blacklist entry?
<UrbanFlash> or is that unwise?
<afflux> I think that's a good idea
<afflux> that could be a leftover from envy
<afflux> UrbanFlash: ^, sorry for delay
<UrbanFlash> no problem
<UrbanFlash> i think this is very likely, as it dates about a week back
<UrbanFlash> that was the last time i messed with envy on gutsy
<afflux> UrbanFlash: Envy is evil, at least for those who get the bug-reports.. poor ubuntu-devs ;)
<UrbanFlash> it was the first time i used it
<UrbanFlash> for i hoped my vent would get quieter
<UrbanFlash> thanks for the help again i'm off for reboot
<afflux> you're welcome
<porkpie> guy, anyone here use pptpd
<porkpie> I have a problem with the ip address allocation ...
<porkpie> Doesn't seem to want to allocate the correct  ip addresses
<oskude> how do i show all bugs in a specific package ? (with launchpad)
<oskude> forget that one...
<Oli```> In firefox (v3b2) type "fi" in either the search or address bar. Does it show up as "ffl" for you too?
<Orfeous> hello :)
<flipstar> Oli```: no..
<Orfeous> trying to get latest nvidia-drivers to work with hardy and latest kernel 2.4.24-5
<Orfeous> but with no success :D
<Orfeous> tried both envy and nvidia installer
<mgunes> why do we not have Xubuntu images for this alpha?
<flipstar> Orfeous: with latest you mean 165.33.09 ?
<Orfeous> flipstar: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<Orfeous> flipstar: i had it up and working with previously version of kernel and nvidia
<Orfeous> but its not working when i updated kernel.
<flipstar> errm i mean 171.05
<Orfeous> when i boot computer i got to the console login nothing more
<Orfeous> and then i need to tell xorg.conf to use driver "nv" to get X working.. without 3d and it feeeeel soooo slooooow :D
<flipstar> whats the error message when you try to start X ?
<alex_mayorga> what's now the "official way" to configure compiz?
<flipstar> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<alex_mayorga> flipstar, thank you
<flipstar> np
<Orfeous> flipstar: X is staring automaticlly with KDM
<flipstar> <Orfeous> when i boot computer i got to the console login nothing more
<flipstar> quote 6 minutes ago
<Orfeous> the error for X is that it couldnt find a kernel module
<alex_mayorga> flipstar, I've read what you provided, but I'm more looking for a GUI to configure, I've got the effects turned on in Appearance
<flipstar> alex_mayorga: check ccsm the compize settings manager
<flipstar> Orfeous: envy probably added the nvidia driver in the blacklist try grep -Hr 'blacklist.nvidia' /etc/modprobe.d
<Orfeous> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer:blacklist nvidiafb
<Orfeous> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-restricted:blacklist nvidia
<flipstar> first is the framebuffer but you probably know that
<Orfeous> yes i know
<Orfeous> flipstar: any suggestion what to try?
<flipstar> delete that entry
<flipstar> not the fb of course
<Orfeous> ok, then reboot?
<flipstar> maybe restart X will be enough but im not sure
<Orfeous> i will try.. brb..
<alex_mayorga> flipstar, compizconfig-settings-manager seems to be it, right
<flipstar> themes can be edited and changed in emerald-theme-manager if you use emerald like i do ;)
<alex_mayorga> I use whatever is turned by default on the Settings->Preferences-Apearance
<alex_mayorga> I used GL Desktop in the past, but that is giving me errors now
<porkpie> guy's how do I rotate the syslog  .....
<porkpie> do I need to install logrotate ???
<flipstar> im out byebye
<alex_mayorga> bye and thanks
<Orfeous> back again..
<Orfeous> it didnt helped to remove that blacklist line
<Orfeous> my card is supported by driver if i check on nvidias page..
<Orfeous> my logfile..
<Orfeous> http://umea3.mine.nu/~anton/test.log
<Orfeous> aha..
<Orfeous> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.09/README/chapter-05.html
<Konstigt> can I start apport manually? I have a crash report which I want to submit
<Konstigt> ah there was apport-gtk installed but it was not in the path
<mattik> Hello, How can I get wireless network applet back, I closed it
<mattik> in hardy
<RyanPrior> Hey there. My USB subsystem keeps dying in software. Is there a way to reset it, other than rebooting? And is there something I can to do find out why it's dying and report that as a bug?
<Orfeous> i give up :D
<Konstigt> just added bug 188387 on launchpad. very strange...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188387 in ubuntu "Can only do double clicks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188387
<hyper_ch> how can I rename a bug?
<hyper_ch> in launchpad I mean... a bug that I submitted ;)
<RyanPrior> hyper_ch: On the left hand bar, there's an option like "Edit bug"
<RyanPrior> hyper_ch: That'll let you change the name, description, and so on.
<hyper_ch> RyanPrior: ok, that was too simple ;)
<hyper_ch> I looked above and below the bug submission ;)
<RyanPrior> hyper_ch: Launchpad is often simple, but not always obvious. :-)
<hyper_ch> just used from forums to look above/below the posting
<hyper_ch> hardy doesn't like my benq dvd drive
<l3on> hi all!...
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know if there is a KDE4 Alpha 4??
<hyper_ch> FunnyLookinHat: #kde+1 maybe or ask in #kde
<hyper_ch> now I need somebody to confirm my bug :)
<l3on> I've some problem with Hardy on 64bit.... I'm unable to see ttys... they work fine, but not show... someone can help me?
<l3on> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 (PCIE)]
<innertruth> how i can install kde/kde4/xfce
<l3on> and Xorg.conf -> http://tetrafarmakon.org/l3on/misc/xorg.conf.20080202175409
<hyper_ch> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> and for kde4... you need some more repos
<innertruth> thanks
<Konstigt> Anyone else having problem about missing top panel? I just added #188389 on launchpad about this.
<mattik> Konstigt: I missed wireless network panel
<Konstigt> mattik: Ok, I miss all top panels on all applications I start (except for Konsole which is qt)
<Konstigt> (I run konsole in Ubuntu because gnome-terminal is useless)
<mattik> Konstigt: Did you close it
<Konstigt> mattik: The bug or what?
<Konstigt> mattik: When I created a better xorg.conf and restarted X the problem was gone.
<mattik> Konstigt: I had same problem when I used compiz
<Konstigt> Ok.. I have desktop effects turned off.
<mattik> I will try
<mattik> I tried to install ubuntu in finnish before this, but It's not possible. I download image and I install it in english
<Konstigt> What is the correct way to get a proper xorg.conf? I'm using the fglrx driver.
<Konstigt> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' doesn't produce much.
<innertruth> they forget about alpha4 of xubuntu
<gilster4> hello. I just did distupgrade from gutsy to the alpha4 release. I cant get X to start after login screen. Do i need to reconfigure it or what?
<hyper_ch> gilster4: you know what hardy is still alpha?
<gilster4> hyper_Ch: i know that. I am not sure why you are telling me this.
<hyper_ch> well, just because you upgraded
<hyper_ch> with alphas I'd doe a second install first
<gilster4> hyper_ch: i asked a pretty straight forward question. I know all about alphas my friend.
<gilster4> i am asking how to get X to load up? Do i need to depkg xserver
<hyper_ch> well, there are a lot of people that don't my friend
<hyper_ch> if you get to the login screen it doesn't seem to be a problem of the xserver
<gilster4> hmmm. right.
<hyper_ch> that's my 2 cent but then you could backup your xserver-xorg and reconfigure it... maybe I'm wrong
<gilster4> ok i will give it a go. i just wanted to see if this was a standard issue people were getting here. I didnt know if it was an xgl error from compiz
<void^> "after login screen" means X already runs, if you use gdm/kdm/xdm/*
<innertruth> is it just me or xfce faster than gnome?
<hydrogen> it is
<hyper_ch> xfce is also cooler than gnome
<zoke> what is the big diff between xfce and gnome ?
<hyper_ch> xfce rules gnome drools ^^
<hyper_ch> xfce is "lightweight" and its straight forward...
<bardyr> does anybody that has firefox3 want to confirm a bug for me, if you type staff in the address bar, it will display as staffi
<Oli```> arlg1 my shift/alt/control/super/num-lock/print-screen buttons have stopped working again... third time this week. is there anyway to reset the input without killing x/
<Oli```> i was using vmware this time... i think it's reserving them somehow because the keys witll work fine inside the vm
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know if a KDE4 Build of the latest alpha will be released?
<PriceChild> FunnyLookinHat, I'm sure it will
<cdm10> The LiveCD is offering to install updates... this is a bug, right?
<bardyr> cdm10, why is it a bug?
<Andre_Gondim> if I installed hardy in us language, may I change it?
<bardyr> yes
<cdm10> bardyr: well, the LiveCD shouldn't be offering to install software updates.
<cdm10> bardyr: it never has in the past, and it shouldn't be...
<mendred> hi i am planning to update my gutsy machine (amd64) to hardy...is there anything majorly broken in the repos currently ?
<cdm10> mendred: bad idea if it's your main machine.
<mendred> cdm10 : wouldnt be the first tme :)
<bardyr> mendred, sftp and some other nautilus is broken
<cdm10> mendred: I run it in a VM to avoid issues.
<mendred> cdm10: oh that bad huh
<mendred> cdm10: how about the kde part?
<mendred> any diea
<mendred> bardyr: noted thanks for the info
<cdm10> mendred: haven't used KDE much.
<cdm10> mendred: I'd install it on an old machine or a VM if you want to test it.
<cdm10> mendred: be patient!
<mendred> cdm10: ok :)
<bardyr> as long as VM's due not have 3d, they are useless :/
<bardyr> for testing ubuntu stuff
<Konstigt> Sigh... getting Xorg to work good isn't that easy if you're not allowed to edit xorg.conf (which you shouldn't have to do)
<Konstigt> I added bug 188409 on Launchpad about it being impossible with Alpha 4 to get a working setup.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188409 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "xorg.conf generated by fglrx doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188409
<cdm10> this is really strange... the Ubuntu login sound plays multiple times during the install process.
<cdm10> I'm not sure if it has something to do with the VM I'm running Hardy in...
<cdm10> it just played for a third time...
<cdm10> it plays at seemingly random stages in the process.
<Konstigt> cdm10: i noticed that too :)
<Konstigt> cdm10: I actually got it during a desktop session maybe 5 minutes after logging in
<Konstigt> hehe, this is one of those things you think you're the only one to experience.
<cdm10> Konstigt: ouch.
<cdm10> Konstigt: yeah.
<holzmodem> hi, i have a problem with the keyboard layout, after starting X the keyboard layout is broken, some keys are have wrong functions, like ALT-GR works like ENTER, oder DEL like PRINT Screen. the keyboard layout is correct configured in xorg.conf,.... so whats wrong?
<innertruth> it seems layout is broken
<Assid> innertruth: im thinking of benq now
<generalj__> I had the ubuntu login sound play multiple times during install too
<Assid> in a fresh install of alpha4.. i keep getting that the updatemanager needs to get the new list
<Assid> however.. this even happens when you just update.. and reopen update manager
<generalj__> well, i gave up alpha-4, i am putting gutsy back on as i type on my other pc, way to buggy for me and i dont know where to start or have time to help troubleshoot,
<generalj__> biggest problem so far with alpha-4, network problems, policykit interfereing with me changing network configurations etc.
<generalj__> i need network to get updates, and report bug fixes yet it is broken
<innertruth> ctcp
<innertruth> :/
<rsk> 8<
<mikedep334> hey, I am running hardy in vmware server 1.0.x. I know that X auto detects everything now. It is auto-detecting the screen as only going upto 800x600 and I want 1280x960 or so. "Screen Resolution" only takes me upto 800x600 and "Screen and Graphics" does not work. How do I increase the res?
<mikedep334> I would edit xorg.conf, but I thought that it was ignored now.
<DanaG> xorg.conf isn't ignored.
<DanaG> But dpkg-reconfiguring xorg no longer gives choice of resolution and such.
<mikedep334> ok
<mikedep334> I'll try to edit xorg.conf
<mikedep334> it is very minimal now
<Assid> wassup DanaG
<mikedep334> and I gotta go so I'll do it later
<DanaG> displayconfig-gtk isn't working?
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> (I don't use it myself -- I need stuff for touchpad that can only be done manually.)
<Assid> DanaG: any idea if they fixed that external drive ntfs - recursive delete?
<mikedep334> yeah, like none of the fields (or whatever you call them) have any text or icons
<mikedep334> and you cant put stuff in them
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> Try running displayconfig-gtk in console.
<Gnine> issue: no resume from suspend. must do ctrl-alt-backspace to bring system back up. athlon64 x2
<Gnine> issue: dual battery status bug spotted. confirmed.
<crimsun> Gnine: suspend to what?
<crimsun> ram? disk?
<yao_ziyuan> can hardy support chinese display and input now?
<crimsun> and the "dual battery" bit is a simple /proc and /sys duplication.  It's known.
<bardyr> yao_ziyuan, yea
<yao_ziyuan> bardyr: if i change system language to chinese, chinese input methods can automatically be made available on the system tray?
<bardyr> yao_ziyuan, should be
<yao_ziyuan> bardyr: can you do a simple test for me?
<yao_ziyuan> bardyr: switch your system language to chinese
<bardyr> hmm
<bardyr> 2sec+lag
<Gnine> suspend unusable in any state...
<bardyr> Gnine, gfx card?
<bardyr> and driver
<__-osh-__> Is there a known java error in hardy? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54506/
<bardyr> yao_ziyuan, i can switch but i dont have a chinese keyboard
<yao_ziyuan> bardyr: ... no joke...
<yao_ziyuan> bardyr: if successful, you should see a "scim" or "skim" input method manager icon on the system tray
<Gnine> nvidia geforce go 6100, bardyr
<bardyr> yao_ziyuan, its there
<yao_ziyuan> bardyr: unbelievable... are you using a freshly installed hardy?
<Gnine> restricted driver
<bardyr> Gnine, suspend works here on a nvidia gfx go 7600
<bardyr> yao_ziyuan, nope
<yao_ziyuan> bardyr: but, if you left click or right click that icon, there should be a list of input methods
<yao_ziyuan> bardyr: then what os are you running?
<bardyr> hardy
<Gnine> bardyr seemed to have lucked out
<bardyr> but its not freshly installed
<bardyr> Gnine, i due have a problem sometimes with a brown screen, but typing in my pw works
<Gnine> i dont get nothing. blank screen. tried typing user psswrd just in case. negative results
<Gnine> desktop works fine though..
<hyper_ch> why does Hardy have problems with my dvd drive... this just elludes me
<LT_Tuvok> ppl need details to even take a accurate guess
<flipstar> !bug 179179
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179179 in ubuntu "Hardy doesn't like BENQ DVD DD DW1620 drives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179179
<hyper_ch> LT_Tuvok: I'm just surprised because dapper - gutsy it was no problem at all
<hyper_ch> and I'm further surprised that - au contraire to alpha 3 - I could install from alternate without problems but then after reboot the problems arise....
<LT_Tuvok> hyper_ch, curious
<hyper_ch> my hardy fstab:   --> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<hyper_ch> could that be an issue?
<LT_Tuvok> best to use pastebin
<hyper_ch> LT_Tuvok: for 1 line?
<LT_Tuvok> well if I have to max my window then ...
<hyper_ch> oh :)
<LT_Tuvok> the whole fstab may be more revealing
<LT_Tuvok> let me check mine
<hyper_ch> well, it's the /dev/scd0 that is different from my gutsy one
<hyper_ch> in gutsy it's /dev/hdc
<LT_Tuvok> exactly
<LT_Tuvok> my cdroms are hda
<LT_Tuvok> no sda
<hyper_ch> gutsy or hardy?
<LT_Tuvok> hdx not sdx
<LT_Tuvok> whatever
<LT_Tuvok> they are not scsi
<hyper_ch> hmmm, interesting
<LT_Tuvok> make that adjustment
<DanaG> Must be an old chipset, or something.
<hyper_ch> sata drives are listed as sdX in gutsy
<LT_Tuvok> problem solved
<LT_Tuvok> yes you have sata cdroms?
<hyper_ch> no
<LT_Tuvok> ok then
<hyper_ch> 2x ide hds and 1x ide dvd-drive and 2x sata hds
<LT_Tuvok> change the fstab to reflect hdx instead of sdx \
<LT_Tuvok> eom
<hyper_ch> ok, rebooting now into hardy
<LT_Tuvok> whoa
<LT_Tuvok> reboot for what?
<LT_Tuvok> mount -a
<hyper_ch> LT_Tuvok: cause I'm in hardy ^^
<LT_Tuvok> and?
<hyper_ch> LT_Tuvok: in gutsy ^^
<LT_Tuvok> humans
<LT_Tuvok> think I'll just watch from now on
<LT_Tuvok> helping ppl is stressful
<LT_Tuvok> especially when they refuse to "get it"
<hyper_ch> LT_Tuvok: didn't help
<hyper_ch> the cd-drive is just dead
<hyper_ch> can't be ejected or something
<LT_Tuvok> sounds like user error at this point
<LT_Tuvok> I would hold off on blaming hardy for now
<LT_Tuvok> still don't undestand why you rebooted?
<flipstar> i fully agree with you LT_Tuvok with what you just said before
<LT_Tuvok> what are you dual booting hardy and gutsy
<LT_Tuvok> flipstar, I've said alot, what part?
<flipstar> like 9 minutes ago :P
<flipstar> 10 now
<LT_Tuvok> ;)
<flipstar> :)
<LT_Tuvok> gotcha
<DreadKnight> what file do i have to edit to disable the kde4 effects? i've activated them and i don't see anything in my kde4 session
<gilnfld> hello all.
<gilnfld> does compiz work in the latest alpha release?
<DreadKnight> i heard so
<gilnfld> any suggestions on how to get it going
<gilnfld> ?
<DreadKnight> well i'm not sure
<DreadKnight> got problems myself :(
<DreadKnight> what file do i have to edit to disable the kde4 effects? i've activated them and i don't see anything in my kde4 session
<DreadKnight> xD
<LT_Tuvok> gilnfld, read
<LT_Tuvok> they are not called suggestions, but directions and FAQs
<LT_Tuvok> use them, please
<zoke> what is the difference between the Remote Desktop tool and the VNC tool ?
<LT_Tuvok> or /join #ubuntu
<LT_Tuvok> zoke, google
<LT_Tuvok> read up on what a RDP actually is
<DreadKnight> zoke: with one you can see somebody else's desktop, with the other you can have people seeing your desktop..
<zoke> oh
<zoke> woops
<LT_Tuvok> not exactly, but whatever
<DreadKnight> zoke: well, if you meant those 2 apps in kde, but as you asked, it's pretty much the same thing, about remote desktop connection :)
<LT_Tuvok> DreadKnight, /join #kubuntu
<DreadKnight> LT_Tuvok: already there...
<LT_Tuvok> good
<RyanPrior> Can anybody help me get my graphics card working? I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<bardyr> RyanPrior, System -> Administration -> Driver Setup
<innertruth> RyanPrior: whats wrong?
<RyanPrior> ryan@ryan-laptop:~$ gksudo /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<RyanPrior> WARNING: /sys/module/fglrx/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind fglrx driver
<RyanPrior> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<innertruth> whats up with that flood
<RyanPrior> I don't mean to flood - that's exactly what happens when I try to use jockey-gtk to install the driver.
<innertruth> mm
<Javid> my install (alt cd) seems to have hung at "scanning the cd-rom" while configuring apt, is that common?
<Gnine> i thought emerald was dead; just got an update for it
<innertruth> !bug 181561
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181561 in linux "Hardy alpha 3 daily-live i386 don't boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181561
<LT_Tuvok> you'll get updates so long as you have it installed
<Gnine> good to know
<Gnine> maybe that'll fix the flickering (sometimes)
<RyanPrior> Try alpha 4
<RyanPrior> I'm really disappointed that they aren't calling them flocks.
<RyanPrior> We had herds and tribes, why "alphas" now?
<Gnine> evolution
<LT_Tuvok> weird
<innertruth> do you downloading from cdimage.ubuntu.com? what speed you get?
<innertruth> i'm getting 10-40 kbytes/s right now
<LT_Tuvok> use the torrents please
<innertruth> not for daily builds
<innertruth> but i agree
<__-osh-__> Is Java6 broken in Hardy? I get this output when trying to start a GUI. The console part seems to work ok though. -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54506/
<yao_ziyuan> i'm running Hardy Alpha 4 Live CD as a virtual machine
<yao_ziyuan> i let the system install a new language: Chinese
<yao_ziyuan> now it's downloading related packages
<yao_ziyuan> my question: it may require a reboot or logout/login. after logout, does the Live CD preserve what is already installed?
<bardyr> nope
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<bardyr> but login/logout should do it
<yao_ziyuan> so trying to installing a new language on a Live CD is no hope?
<bardyr> yao_ziyuan, just logout/login afterwards
<Gnine> livecd runs from ram
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<innertruth> ... where it is written do you think to persist
<yao_ziyuan> as long as logout does not clear the ramdisk
<yao_ziyuan> if installing chinese to hardy alpha 4 means a good chinese display and input environment, i will use it..
<RyanPrior> I'm having trouble with my graphics card. When I try to use the driver manager to enable ATI's driver, it renders X unstartable - my computer seems to crash when X tries to start. If I fix X, it will start again, but it reverts to the Mesa driver.
<yao_ziyuan> i also found that distros using an older KDE version than 3.5.8 support chinese display and input out-of-the-box
<yao_ziyuan> 3.5.8 is not as mature in this aspect
<yao_ziyuan> the distro i mean is PCLinuxOS 2007
<RyanPrior> yao_ziyuan: I was under the impression that more Chinese users liked Red Flag.
<innertruth> well i not tested that much but from what i seen ubuntu 7.10 having loads of asian languages support
<yao_ziyuan> kde IS the future, but not anytime soon as long as it doesn't solve the chinese problem
<yao_ziyuan> RyanPrior: or Red Dragon...
<SeveredCross> Does anyone know if a fix for python-nautilus's breakage with libeel2-2 2.21.90 is going to be fixed soon?
<yao_ziyuan> innertruth: yes, ubuntu supports chinese better. after you enable the chinese language and check "support input of complex scripts", chinese input methods will be on the desktop
<Gnine> gnome forever!
<innertruth> so... whats a problem?
<yao_ziyuan> innertruth: problem is with kde
<innertruth> oh
<RyanPrior> Can't KDE use SCIM for complex scripts?
<yao_ziyuan> RyanPrior: if i install ubuntu first and add chinese and then install kubuntu-desktop,
<yao_ziyuan> then in a kde session i can activate scim successfully
<yao_ziyuan> without involving skim
<yao_ziyuan> kde generally uses skim as a input method manager front-end
<yao_ziyuan> and skim talks to scim for the real functionality
<RyanPrior> But skim isn't working for you?
<yao_ziyuan> skim is very poor
<yao_ziyuan> i ruined it in a kubuntu 7.10 virtual machine
<yao_ziyuan> RyanPrior: with kubuntu 7.10, after i install the chinese language, it doesn't mean chinese displaying and inputting are immediately ready
<yao_ziyuan> RyanPrior: a chinese user has to follow some third-party "instructions" to manually set up everything
<yao_ziyuan> from fonts to scim
<RyanPrior> That's unfortunate, and probably a result of the fact that only a very small portion of Ubuntu developers use Chinese on the desktop.
<yao_ziyuan> RyanPrior: kde developers
<innertruth> well i dont know about input, but displaying is working out of the box without chinese language even installed, i mean displaying it on irc
<innertruth> useing utf-8
<innertruth> i mean ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> RyanPrior: the chinese user community #ubuntu-cn already has an instruction. kubuntu just should commit this instruction into the chinese language installation script
<yao_ziyuan> innertruth: in ubuntu, when the current language is english, some chinese characters will be displayed in a different font than other chinese characters
<yao_ziyuan> innertruth: it's a conflict in font config
<bardyr> why not just use ubuntu instead of kubuntu, gnome ftw ;)
<Gnine> gnome forever!
<yao_ziyuan> bardyr: i do
<yao_ziyuan> bardyr: i also run a kubuntu virtual machine where i set up everything manually
<yao_ziyuan> problem with ubuntu is it needs more pretty themes built in
<bardyr> we have gnome-look.org for that
<innertruth> i switched to xfce
<RyanPrior> It would be neat to have a tie-in with Gnome that let you download and preview gnome-look themes via a specialized browser.
<yao_ziyuan> yes yes
<yao_ziyuan> and wallpapers like kde
<Gnine> too lazy
<yao_ziyuan> in this Hardy Alpha 4 Live CD virtual machine i requested Full Upgrade and then Apply,
<yao_ziyuan> it raised an error while installing the downloaded packages
<yao_ziyuan> i think it was because the ram disk had run out
<flipstar> you can easily raise the availible ram in vmware ..
<yao_ziyuan> i set to 512 mb
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone successfully Full Upgrade a Hardy Alpha 4?
<yao_ziyuan> i mean Kubuntu 8
<RyanPrior> I'm having trouble with my graphics card. When I try to use the driver manager to enable ATI's driver, it renders X unstartable - my computer seems to crash when X tries to start. If I fix X, it will start again, but it reverts to the Mesa driver.
<bardyr> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bardyr> and xorg.log would be great
<innertruth> my md5 is wrong... again
<innertruth> is it wget?
<innertruth> does X crash + resuming doing download corrupted?
<yao_ziyuan> my v-22 is started and its rotors running
<yao_ziyuan> but it does not take off
<yao_ziyuan> why?
<yao_ziyuan> i pressed:
<yao_ziyuan> }
<yao_ziyuan> PageUp
<underwatercow> Did they remove the icons on the desktop in hardy?
<SeveredCross> underwatercow: Nope...
<SeveredCross> I still have icons on my desktop.
<SeveredCross> Is your nautilus dead?
<SeveredCross> Also, does anyone know anything about python-nautilus and libeel?
<underwatercow> SeveredCross: It works, though it behaves a little strangely
<underwatercow> Why is there no "Filesystem" option in some areas, such as search?
<DanaG> Gaack, damn nvidia.
<DanaG> Now my GPU has gotten stuck in 2D mode.
<flipstar> 171.05 is out ..
<DanaG> [  917.612000] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0002 beef3097 00004097 0000036c 0000000e 00040000
<DanaG> [  917.616000] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 6, PE0002 1a18 00200020 001cfc20 000000ff 0000fff0
<DanaG> [  917.616000] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 36,  L0 -> L0
<DanaG> [  917.624000] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 36,  L0 -> L0
<DanaG> It is?  Where?
<flipstar> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/171.05/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-171.05-pkg1.run
<DanaG> Changelog?
<bardyr> w00t, new drivers :D
<DanaG> It's supposedly only for the Tesla GPGPUs.
<DanaG> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=107265
<flipstar> its BETA btw
<DanaG> It's not linked to from the nvidia web site, even under beta.
<DanaG> I hope that by summer, ATI/AMD drivers will be good enough that I can jump ship from NVIDIA.
<DanaG> I'm sick of my nvidia issues, but ATI/AMD is currently worse.
<blueyed> intel seems the way to go.
<blueyed> DanaG: you should add your irc nick on your lp page (https://launchpad.net/~danagoyette) :)
<blueyed> I've tried to find you because of the CFS linux issue (niceness in process groups and such)
<DanaG> aah.
<Gnine> suspend to disk is working properly now
<blueyed> Gnine: This is always nice.. :)
<Gnine> suspend to ram is still faulty (laptop)
<blueyed> That's bad (for a laptop)
<blueyed> DanaG: I've pinged in #ubuntu-kernel about the bug, let's see.
 * DanaG uses suspend just fine, except when suspending on AC and resuming on battery.
<DanaG> In addition, it seems like "the third time's the charm" at NOT resuming -- it'll resume twice, but not a third time.
<Gnine> i just have to watch not to leave any important stuff running unattended .   ;-P
<DanaG> I don't leave autosuspend on idle set.  I just use manual suspend, or autosuspend on critical battery, in which case I'll know not to resume on battery.
<crimsun> guys, please bisect between mainline (kernel.org) and ubuntu-hardy.
<bardyr> why and for what?
<crimsun> for suspend issues.
<flipstar> the ubuntu kernel isn the original one
<flipstar> *isnt
<flipstar> so this may *ubuntu specific
<crimsun> flipstar: that's why bisecting is useful.
<crimsun> and yes, it is Ubuntu-specific
<crimsun> both stock/mainline and tuxonice fare much better suspend-to-*- and resume-wise
<DanaG> For me, I just had to muck around in /etc/default/acpi-support for a while.
<DanaG> That should be documented somewhere.
<crimsun> DanaG: on your laptop model's wiki page.
<DanaG> (It's hard to know to do that.)
<crimsun> DanaG: unfortunately, it means it's still not working properly.
<DanaG> (started typing before your response).
<DanaG> CLosest thing is this page, which is the precursor to this model -- all that changed is the CPU socket and video card, I believe.
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/GatewayM680?highlight=(laptop)|(gateway)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, anything new about my audio capture issue?
<DanaG> (None of my friends use ekiga or such, so I don't actually _need_ working capture.)
<SeveredCross> Suspend and hibernate work for me with the Ubuntu kernel...
<DanaG> Can anybody offer input (personal experience) on how ATI is nowadays, especially with recent cards?  Once summer rolls around, I'm likely going to find myself a new laptop -- and I'm sick of NVIDIA.
<SeveredCross> DanaG: fglrx sucks.
<SeveredCross> Actually, it just doesn't play nice with 2.6.24 and Xserver 1.4, at least not for me.
<SeveredCross> Compiz is broken, and suspend and hibernate didn't work as promied.
<SeveredCross> RadeonHD is a much better driver compatibility-wise, if you don't care about Compiz or 3D acceleration.
<SeveredCross> Suspend and hibernate with RadeonHD work great.
<DanaG> Hmm, I don't want to go without Compiz.  I guess the best thing to do is just to wait until summer and check again then,
<DanaG> .
<crimsun> I wonder if the current intel X driver in hardy has massive xv issues.
<SeveredCross> fglrx should be improved by then.
<jscinoz> what kernel does hardy use?
<jscinoz> .23?
<SeveredCross> .24
<crimsun> as a base, yes.
<jscinoz> is CFS in .24?
<crimsun> yes.
<DanaG> I actually don't greatly care whether the good drivers by then are open or closed.
<DanaG> Just as long as either is good, I'll be happy.
<jscinoz> alright thanks
 * DanaG goes to reboot to unwedge his GPU from 2D mode. 
<DanaG> Or perhaps I should just stop X and reload nvidia.
<DanaG> Nope, had to reboot.
<DanaG> Module "still in use" even after stopping X.
<Zambezi> Is there a bug in screen? I can't start a window within it.
<crimsun> 4.0.3-7ubuntu1 works fine here.
<DanaG> Hmm, can you apply the "Simultaneous Output" to networked sinks without using pacmd?
<DanaG> I'm curious to see how well synchronized stuff is when done over the network.
<innertrut3> does "check cd" live cd function check crc of files or just readability?
<SeveredCross> MD5 I think.
<innertrut3> strange... md5 of iso was wrong, but live cd check not found any problems... and X not loading
<SeveredCross> Hmm. No idea then.
<innertrut3> no... loading but hang
<innertrut3> at load
<blueyed> DanaG: do you have folding@home running, when you experience the pulseaudio dropouts? (bug 177713)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in boinc "CFS in 2.6.24 kernel needs cpu_share adjustment for "niced" processes" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177713
<DanaG> Let me try without it running.
<DanaG> Yes, it's only with folding running.
<blueyed> DanaG: so it's just because of missing performance and the assigning of cpu_shares.
<DanaG> The easiest way to test is to install Timidity, leave not enabled as ALSA synth, then just do 'timidity -in -Os some_file'
<alteregolio> high
<DanaG> I'll get timidity dying on audio dropout, upon closing lid.
<DanaG> Other apps just keep going after the dropout.
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> let's eliminate PA from the equation.
<crimsun> loop, several dozen times using for and $(seq), an aplay
<crimsun> (obviously you'll need to kill PA)
<crimsun> attempt to reproduce the dropout
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-03
<DanaG> May I just leave folding running instead of a bash loop?
<DanaG> Yup, still drops out.
<DanaG> (tested with a DVD-Audio file played to plug:surround51:1 on my Audigy; I'll try again with something less high bitrate.
<DanaG> playing login wav to hw:0 (hda-intel) and closing lid gives this:
<DanaG>  underrun!!! (at least 499.975 ms long)
<crimsun> that's fine, it eliminates what I need it to.
<Vadi> How can I check if the ndiswrapper module is loaded?
<Vadi> Continuing with the tradition, now not even ndiswrapper can recognize the card when I insert it.
<SeveredCross> Vadi: lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<DanaG> Note that the dropout does not happen _every_ time I close the lid.
<Vadi> SeveredCross: Thanks. This is so not good then, because it is loaded. Ndiswrapper however reports no card with the same driver.. ack.
<SeveredCross> <__>
<SeveredCross> Which card?
<Vadi> Belkin F5D7010, v7. Realtek 8185 chipset.
<crimsun> DanaG: yeah, I'm going a bisect
<SeveredCross> Aha.
<DanaG> Bisect?
<alteregolio> realdreck
<Vadi> SeveredCross: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54557/
<Vadi> Oh! Actually I forgot a step. Momento
<Vadi> SeveredCross: I got it. Had to associate the driver with the card ID. Tricky things...
<SeveredCross> Aha.
<SeveredCross> Ndiswrapper can be a bitch.
 * SeveredCross is glad he does not need it.
<Vadi> I shouldn't need it either, the vendor has linux drivers. But I can't compile them, and nobody cares to include them.
<Vadi> Um, one more question. Somehow both of my grub entries are pointing to the same hardy, and I can't boot into gutsy at all. Think you can help me out?
<yao_ziyuan> just installed Hardy 4
<yao_ziyuan> experience:
<yao_ziyuan> run Hardy 4 Live CD as a virtual machine. install it to the virtual machine's hard disk. chose Chinese as installation language
<yao_ziyuan> the installed Hardy 4 can let me input chinese after pressing Ctrl+Space
<yao_ziyuan> chinese displaying is perfect
<yao_ziyuan> but the login screen has broken chinese characters, displayed as small dots
<yao_ziyuan> switched first system language to English. restarted. the login screen is still broken chinese characters. seems to be a problem with kdm.
<yao_ziyuan> an obvious bug is i can't change screen resolution in System Settings > Monitor & Display
<yao_ziyuan> the error message is:
<yao_ziyuan> The module 显示器与监视器 could not be loaded.
<yao_ziyuan> The diagnostics is:
<yao_ziyuan> Library files for "libpython25.so" not found in paths.
<mcquaid> I haven't tried hardy yet, but I read about gnome's totem in 2.21.90 having mythtv support, acting as a frontend?
<yao_ziyuan> i think setting the installation language to chinese is a cause
<mcquaid> does hardy's current version of totem have that?
<yao_ziyuan> can you guys change screen resolution in Hardy Alpha 4?
<yao_ziyuan> maybe it's because i set language to Chinese before installation
<yao_ziyuan> but zero configuration of chinese fonts and input methods is a big step forward!
<gnuts> hey everyone. Does anyone else have a touchpad with no extra features?
<gnuts> i've added a server layout section to xorg.conf, to no effect
<yao_ziyuan> selecting 'chinese' before installation makes many things hard to change
<yao_ziyuan> such as the font is a chinese font even if you change system language to english
<yao_ziyuan> such as the login screen always has some broken chinese characters even if you change system language to english
<SeveredCross> mcquaid: Hardy has gnome 2.21.90, so it should.
<yao_ziyuan> i see hope in kubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> when will be "alpha 5" out?
<Dr_willis> when its done. :) heh heh...
<yao_ziyuan> s/be.../...b
<yao_ziyuan> everything in System Settings that requires Administrative Mode doesn't work
<yao_ziyuan> i'm downloading all Python packages
<yao_ziyuan> esp. python-dev, python-dbg
<yao_ziyuan> 'cause the error message is that libpython.x.x.x.so is missing
<yao_ziyuan> "library files for ... is missing"
<yao_ziyuan> googled this msg.
<yao_ziyuan> found some clues
<yao_ziyuan> i logged out in the live cd
<yao_ziyuan> what username/password should i log in with?
<donspaulding> hey all, I installed NetworkManager 0.7 the other day, now I'm wondering how to get a 0.7 compatible version of the pptp vpn plugin
<DanaG> Argh.
<DanaG> Something made my computer think some key was stuck.
<DanaG> I think it was either ctrl-c or enter.
<DanaG> One time I had that happen to the 'end' key.
<DanaG> And the keys themselves aren't stuck; it's just Xorg being b0rked.
<DanaG> DAMNIT, now it happened to my 'c' key.
 * Dr_willis is still looking for the 'any key'
 * donspaulding is still looking for waldo
<huhlig> is there a known bug with libpython and hardy?
 * huhlig just tossed on alpha 4 and kde claims that no usable libpython can be found
<Dr_willis> i have heard others mentioning some issues with python lately.
<huhlig> ok
<huhlig> it makes the kde control panel unuseable
<Dr_willis> but im updating now. :) so not experienced it personally
<huhlig> ahh
<huhlig> also, is kde4 compatible yet?
<Dr_willis> 2 min remaining. :)
<Dr_willis> I wouldent even worry about kde4 yet.
<huhlig> there seem to be several core libs that are unavailable
<huhlig> oh?
<huhlig> why so
<Dr_willis> i found kde4 a bit unuseable.
<Dr_willis> if you want to play with kde4. check out the livecd's :)
<Dr_willis> 1 min to go on the upgrade.
<Dr_willis> ya know. it would of been faster to do a clean reinstall. :)
<huhlig> heh
<DanaG> Odd, I can't seem to get pulseaudio tunnel working.
<huhlig> I had a 25 gig partition waiting to reinstall linux on
 * huhlig used to be a DD but has been out of it for too long
 * huhlig figured he would hop back in
<Dr_willis> I tend to upgrade to the  release a few weeks/month befor its out.. then  do a clean install once it offiially gets here. heh.
<DanaG> I have an old laptop set to be discoverable (without authentication required), and I can make that see my "new" laptop, but I can't see in the other direction.
<Dr_willis> i wonder if X will get my 2 monitors in the proper order now. :) Silly GDM appears on  one tothe right side by default. but the console/grub/bios appears on the one in the Middle.
<Dr_willis> Weird - somthing just triggered my monitors to go black during the upgrade. - Thought the pc was reb ooting.. But then it came back
<Dr_willis> Well time to reboot!   Be backin a few... I hope. :P
<huhlig> hey, what is the command line util for configuring x
 * huhlig has a 1900x1200 monitor and would like to use more then 800x600
<h3sp4wn> xrandr --help
<huhlig> hmm
<Vad1> How can I transfer my printer settings from gutsy to hardy? Where are they saved?
<h3sp4wn> Any time I tried anything other than the raw xrandr (any of the gui stuff it never worked)
<huhlig> can xrandr do probe?
<h3sp4wn> It can do everything - but afaik the driver has to support xrandr 1.2 for the more useful stuff
<huhlig> ok
<huhlig> well should be the nv or nvidia driver
<huhlig> which is currently working better right now
<huhlig> nv or the nvidia blob
<h3sp4wn> Not sure won't have a box with nvidia and ubuntu until next week
<h3sp4wn> But on Solaris you can configure that stuff using nvidia-settings
<huhlig> hmm
<h3sp4wn> and / or nvidia-xconfig (the edid could be wrong etc) have a look at nvnews
<h3sp4wn> (nvnews.net)
<Vad1> Where are my printer settings saved on Ubuntu?
<compwiz18> Vad1: /etc/cups ?
<DanaG> Oh hey, the "duplicate" thingy of PulseAudio even works over network.     It's kind of creepy.
<DanaG> I have the old laptop sitting on the ground in the corner, and I'm playing music to it AND my onboard audio AND my speakers -- and they're all keeping amazingly good time.
<DanaG> pulseaudio: pulsecore/memblock.c:454: pa_memblock_ref: Assertion `pa_atomic_load(&(b)->_ref) > 0' failed.
<DanaG> dangit.
<dreamnid> DanaG : Yeah, it is awesome
<dreamnid> DanaG: Although I have to figure out how to make it work with Firestarter
<mikedep334> I'm familar with firestarter
<mikedep334> what do you need to work with it?
<dreamnid> mikedep334: oh, I guess I just I have to figure out what ports that PulseAudio uses for the Multicast stuff
<DanaG> pulseaudio: pulsecore/resampler.c:1334: trivial_resample: Assertion `o_index * fz < pa_memblock_get_length(output->memblock)' failed.
<DanaG> Aborted
<dreamnid> I did find a preload rule on the internet which allows the PA daemon to detect other PA daemons on the network
<dreamnid> but it still blocks the multicast stuff
<dreamnid> So more of a PA issue than Firestarter I think
<DanaG> PulseAudio uses random ports, by default.
<DanaG> If you want a specific port, you have to use manual loading.
<DanaG> I mean, not just the checkbox.
<dreamnid> ah
<dreamnid> I'm pretty sure it is a multicasting ip issue - like I said, I didn't really look into it
<DanaG> pulseaudio: modules/module-combine.c:584: sink_process_msg: Assertion `!op->outq_rtpoll_item' failed.
<DanaG> Aborted
<DanaG> argh.
<DanaG> How can I play my dvd-audio to my Audigy through PulseAudio, without it resampling to 44100Hz?
<h3sp4wn> Dunno why you would want to sample it to that ever if it runs native at 48000
<DanaG> Audigy is 48 KHz?
<DanaG> Actually, it's Audigy 2.
<DanaG> Sorry, forgot that.
<h3sp4wn> The pci ones are certainly
<DanaG> Must sleep PC now.
<DanaG> Dinner time.
<DanaG> Will be back later.
<Dr_willis> How do you even know its resampling?
<Dr_willis> I got an audigy2zs wth  the fancy panel and more gizmos/bells/whistles then i know what to do with. :)
<h3sp4wn> The pci ones have it specifically stated that they badly resample everything
<h3sp4wn> (in hardware) but as far as I can see pulse should just be able to resample it at 48000 (alot better)
<h3sp4wn> From AlsaProject
<h3sp4wn> Jump to: navigation, search
<h3sp4wn> Hardware has only strict 48kHz output (resamples samples to 48kHz).
<h3sp4wn> (sorry)
<h3sp4wn> just ment to paste the last line
<h3sp4wn> Has anyone here recently booted a desktop iso from usb (Alot of the docs is garbage(
<yao_ziyuan> i have run out of ideas
<yao_ziyuan> how to change screen resolution in Hardy Alpha 4 anyway?
<rsk> not possible without hacking xorg.conf for me
<rsk> really sucks :/
<h3sp4wn> With radeon I can set everything with xrandr but it has pretty stupid defaults
<ethana3> I think I may try to install and do my dual seat thing now
<yao_ziyuan> rsk: problem is my hacked xorg.conf doesn't work :)
<rsk> :>
<ethana3> so hardy alpha 4 will eat files on one's hard drive, right?
<ethana3> so I need to do a full backup..
<ethana3> does this include windows?
<rsk> most likely not
<yao_ziyuan> rsk: how do i specify "the current mode" in xorg.conf?
<IdleOne> hub.ns.ca.idlezone.net
<IdleOne> oops
<IdleOne> ignore thqat
<IdleOne> that*
<Vad1> compwiz18: Hm.. I copied my /etc/cups from gutsy to hardy, but it doesn't seem to have set it up the same way
<yao_ziyuan> i found a way
<yao_ziyuan> copy a good xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> Thats not totally fool proof though as alot has changed i.e mergedfb for a start is now removed
<Dr_willis> i have taken xorg.conf files from live cd's to use in emgerancies. :)
<ethana3> alright, I'm trying to evacuate my frankenstein install...
<ethana3> where only KDE4 apps work
<ethana3> and only in KDE3
<ethana3> ...i have the both hard drives connected via IDE
<ethana3> but only one is likely in my fstab
<ethana3> the other i hotplugged; didn't show up anywhere...
<Dr_willis> You Hotplugged in an IDE drive?
<ethana3> how do i copy the /home directory of my ..
<ethana3> yes i did...
<ethana3> data first, then power
<Dr_willis> I dont think that works :)   id be scared to even try
<ethana3> ah
<ethana3> should i reboot then?
<Dr_willis> Im not even sure hotplugging of sata is 'working' yet.
<Dr_willis> Yes - i would reboot.
<Dr_willis> Hope you dident trash the hd.
<ethana3> and then will it show up in /media or something?
<ethana3> well
<ethana3> no
<Dr_willis> You can mount it manually if it dosent.
<ethana3> oh joy
<ethana3> well, here goes
<ethana3> be back soon
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: Its definately working with ahci
<h3sp4wn> (the sata hotplug)
<ethana3> ok, it sees it
<ethana3> now i just have to unlock it
<ethana3> oh wait, i can't do that ;)
<ethana3> restarting dolphin as root
<ethana3> oh no
<ethana3> it won't let me because it can't resolve the host desktop
<ethana3> gahh
<jfkdsljio> o no, o no, o no, O YEA!
<jfkdsljio> sorry, family guy
<ethana3> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keydolphin: cannot connect to X server :0
<h3sp4wn> don't run graphical stuff as root
<ethana3> ok...
<ethana3> this is like trying to fly the millenium falcon out of the death star
<ethana3> after setting off its main reactor
<ethana3> except instead of life at stake, it's just all my files
<ethana3> so this hard drive i plugged in; i want to copy my /home to it
<ethana3> and no gnome apps work
<ethana3> and sudo can't resolve host desktop
<ethana3> how do i do this?
<Dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  thats good to hear its working. :) One of those big-features that never seemed to actually exist. heh.
<ethana3> well first i have to mount this thing via terminal
<ethana3> looking for it in /dev
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> to see where its at.
<ethana3> k
<ethana3> ha
<ethana3> sudo
<ethana3> yeah, that doesn't work
<ethana3> i have to use su
<h3sp4wn> It will be sd?
<ethana3> sd?
<ethana3> i don't know...
<h3sp4wn> ? matching a to z
<ethana3> maybe
<ethana3> running fdisk -l
<ethana3> that's an 'el', right?
<ethana3> L
<ethana3> but not cap
<ethana3> I
<ethana3> .../that/'s an i
<ethana3> k, my two hard drives
<ethana3> /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<ethana3> so now i want to mount /dev/sdb1 as /alt
<ethana3> could someone convert that to bash for me?
<ethana3> do i have to go into fstab to create the mount point?
<ethana3> i said :~$ mount /dev/sdb /alt
<ethana3> mount: mount point /alt does not exist
<Dr_willis> make the directory first? :)
<Dr_willis>  fstab defines where it mounts to.
<h3sp4wn> sdb is the whole disk remember
<Dr_willis> I think You MIGHT want to be reading a few linux basics/tutorials soon. :)
<ethana3> well i don't do this particular kind of task often
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/DEVICE /media/MOUNTPOUNT
<ethana3> i mostly muck around in xorg.conf..
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ethana3> you reccomend putting the mount in media?
<Dr_willis> why not. :)
<ethana3> i was going to mount it as alt
<ethana3> but it has to be a directory that exists?
<Dr_willis> put it whever you want.. but the diretory its going to MUST MUST MUST exist befor you mount it.
<ethana3> what if it has files in it?
<Dr_willis> then i suggest you use a different diretrory. :)
<ethana3> ok
<ethana3> sounds good
<Dr_willis> files in the dir will be unaccesable untill the mount is unmounted
<ethana3> root@desktop:/# mount /dev/sdb /altmount: you must specify the filesystem typeroot@desktop:/# mount /dev/sdb1 /alt
<ethana3> oops
<ethana3> there's a new line between /alt and mount, but i tried to format the text differently
<ethana3> fail
<ethana3> ok, so now /dev/sdb1 is mounted as /alt
<ethana3> there are no subdirectories; i must have removed them with rm -r
<ethana3> sudo mkdir /alt/home && sudo cp -r /home/ethan /alt/home
<ethana3> that should do what i want, right?
<Dr_willis> I think you may want to use some other optiuons to cp. to get the .files and  so forth
<Dr_willis> i cheat and use 'mc'  too much
<ethana3> mc?
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubotu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2059 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<Dr_willis> shell based file manager. :) a MUST get tool
<ethana3> well, on our connection
<ethana3> hmmm
<ethana3> i'd rather just learn an argument or two..  cp --help
<Dr_willis> reding the docs/help/manuals - is good. :)
<Dr_willis> mc is still worth learning about.
<ethana3> it looks like cp -r --copy-contents is what i want..  from the help file for cp
<ethana3> root@desktop:/alt# cp -r -p --copy-contents /home /alt/home
<ethana3> it's working now
<ethana3> 26GB, may take a while...
<ethana3> so when i move /home back onto my new hardy install, firefox will have all its bookmarks and such, right?
<ethana3> oh hey, is the bug with colemak and capslock fixed yet?
<ethana3> that will drive me nuts if i have to work around that...
<underwatercow> Is anyone else having trouble running Kate under gnome?
<lufis> My screen res is fixed at 1024x768 right now. I want to put it at something higher, but when i do that the screen goes black and nothing short of a reboot helps (not even a reconfigure xserver-xorg, since there's nothing about resolution in the xorg.conf file)
<h3sp4wn> lufis: Is it a laptop + external screen ?
<h3sp4wn> If it is you can just disable the LVDS and it will sort itself out
<lufis> h3sp4wn: nope, crt on a desktop
<gQuigs> trying to compile linux-source-2.6.24 in hardy
<gQuigs> make[1]: *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o] Error 1
<gQuigs> make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2
<lufis> sigh.
<gQuigs> oh.. got it misses ncurses
<ethana3> my /home has been copied
<underwatercow> is there a reason KDE apps are bringing up errors in GNOME?
<jfkdsljio> Whats new in 8.04?
<tumbleweed__> herpes
<jfkdsljio> Awww damn, that sucks.
<tumbleweed__> yup
<jfkdsljio> I guess I'll use gusty, since I was planning on asking if it would break me, and what repo I should use.
<tumbleweed__> lul
<tumbleweed__> you're better off
<tumbleweed__> believe you me
<jfkdsljio> I wasn't going to ask those questions, but, is it really that buggy?
<underwatercow> jfkdsljio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha4
<tumbleweed__> yup
<underwatercow> jfkdsljio: It's a tad buggy... nothing too tragic for me so far... just a few nuisances
<ethana3> and every update squishes another one
<ethana3> ^_^
<jfkdsljio> Cool, long way till the final, I'll check the wiki.
<underwatercow> ethana3: My mom says she's thinking of voting for Ron Paul... ;-D
<tumbleweed__> it's just that there's really no reason to use it unless gutsy is truly broken for you (as it is for me)
<underwatercow> Alpha 4 seems a lot more stable to me than prior though
<tumbleweed__> alpha 1 was fine for me
<underwatercow> Nautilus is still having some issues though, but I don't think they have finished their work with the new FS
<tumbleweed__> I don't like nautilus, though
<tumbleweed__> I wish I could use thunar
<underwatercow> why can't you?
<tumbleweed__> well
<underwatercow> well, this is the first time I've installed from a disc... I tried updating the last few times and it killed everything
<tumbleweed__> all of gnome's apps launch nautilus by default
<underwatercow> tumbleweed__: ah
<tumbleweed__> I have to find a way to switch it to thunar
<underwatercow> my desktop is broken
<underwatercow> my icons are gone
<underwatercow> and wallpaper-tray only changes wallpapers on boot now...
<tumbleweed__> oh
<underwatercow> clicking to change it manually won't work anymore
<tumbleweed__> try using xfdesktop4 instead
<tumbleweed__> or compiz
<underwatercow> lol, it's not a big deal
<underwatercow> I don't use the desktop for much anyway
<tumbleweed__> but I don't know if compiz writes to the root window
<tumbleweed__> same here
<underwatercow> KDE apps are also not working right
<underwatercow> like Kate
<tumbleweed__> it's just something that looks pretty
<tumbleweed__> one problem I have is that the font in QT apps is too small
<tumbleweed__> and pixellated
<ethana3> underwatercow: we're going to try to get Ron Paul to win in alaska
<underwatercow> ethana3: lol... go for it
<ethana3> underwatercow: we've stood on street corners and everything
<underwatercow> oh, and gnome-art has a bug in it
<ethana3> underwatercow: and alskans are free thinkers ;)
<tumbleweed__> kewl
<underwatercow> do you know if they will re-merge from debian or whatever?
<underwatercow> I guess the bug is fixed in debian
<ethana3> i thought they already froze that
<ethana3> ohh
<underwatercow> but it's a recent fix
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I noticed that with gnome-terminal the menus are not being shown.
<underwatercow> my menus work fine
<Dr_willis> well the menu items in the menu bar at top is not showing any letters/text.
<jfkdsljio> Wow looks like a lot is going into this new release. It's really amazing that a new one comes out every 6 months.
<Dr_willis> the 'menubar'
<underwatercow> so does anyone know if gnome-art will be fixed from Debian?
<underwatercow> do the devs come in here?
<underwatercow> lol
<Dr_willis> they better not be here. :) they need to be off doing dev stuff. :)
<Dr_willis> whatever that is..
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> but I wanna ask about gnome-art!
<underwatercow> I guess I could file it as a bug
<underwatercow> I'm just usually too lazy to do that
<underwatercow> is there a bug report shortcut in gnome? or do I need to go to the site?
<Dr_willis> never noticed. Sorry.
<Dr_willis> file a bug that there needs to be a easier bug reporting tool? :)
<underwatercow> jfkdsljio: BTW: that's only what they've done or are working on so far I think... more could be added, not really sure when they stop adding things...
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: lol... excellent
<underwatercow> My bug is that my windows install is battling my Ubuntu install for supremacy...
<Dr_willis> Hmm. never had issues with windows and linux fighting..
<Dr_willis> at leat not lately
<underwatercow> Linux keeps insisting on using free weapons... like rocks and sticks
<underwatercow> and windows weapons are too complicated to work correctly... and too heavy to lift properly...
<Dr_willis> I think your analogy needs work. :)
<underwatercow> lol... eh... it was spur of the moment
<underwatercow> http://webaugur.com/bibliotheca/field_stock/os-airlines.html
<underwatercow> have you seen this?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. saw in a new-gnome feature web site artical the improved gnome system monitor tool... but where is it in the menus.. heh heh
 * Dr_willis does a  gnome-<tab> in the shell and looks
 * jfkdsljio Does a /me command in XChat.
 * Dr_willis thinks this is what /me does
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> well devede    - worked and made a dvd video for me. :)
<Dr_willis> Thats a first for me under linux. making  an actual dvd video - heh.
<ethana3> did you encrypt it?
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: Are you referring to the system monitor in Administration?
<Dr_willis> underwatercow,  lets see :) i found one under gnome-system-monitor
<ethana3> i'm going to give this a shot now..
<ethana3> despite that i can't keep caps lock from toggling every time i hit backspace
<ethana3> a bug has been filed, so I guess i'm just waiting for a fix
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: That's the same one in the Administration menu, lol
<Dr_willis> thats it.. Hmm.. I got a dualcore cpu. wanting to get 2 graphs to see if both cpus are being used equally. But cant find a tool that does it.
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: the monitor shows dual CPU usage...
<Dr_willis> Ive notiuced inder windows a lot of apps hog 1 or the other cpu. curious as to if linux apps are better done.
<Dr_willis> I just see 1 graph. let me look again
<jfkdsljio> better done? you can set affinity for single threaded apps if you want to balence them out
<Dr_willis> its showing 1 graph 1 cpu - in orange
<Dr_willis> should it be showing 2 in the resources tab?
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: I have CPU 1 in orange and CPU2 in red
<Dr_willis> I dont see any in red. :)
<jfkdsljio> yeah I get two cpu's too
<Dr_willis> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: they actually seem pretty balanced for not doing too much atm... not sure how they will look if I start running intensive apps though
<Dr_willis> i should be seeing 2 graphs then?
<underwatercow> CPU2 seems to jump every so often though
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: it's overlayed on the same graph
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: but ues
<underwatercow> yes
<Dr_willis> Ok.. heh - i just see one orange box below the cpu history box.  showing the %
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: there should be 2
<underwatercow> :-p
<Dr_willis> I only got the 1
<Dr_willis> lets see how else to check.
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: look at the System tab
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: Mine shows Processor 0 and Processor 1 there
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Processor - Amd ANnthlon 64x2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
<Dr_willis> is all i see - right below memory 3gb.
<Dr_willis> am i seeing a bug here in the kernel then?
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: Couldn't say... maybe?
<Dr_willis> i did do a upgrade.. perhaps i booted the wrong kernel.
<underwatercow> Do patches only get committed once a day?
<Dr_willis> 2.6.24-5-386   - is what i am running right now
<underwatercow> let me check mine
<underwatercow> that's that I'm running
<Dr_willis> I thought that encodeing that avi to dvd -- took a LOT longer under linux then it did with nero under windows.. :)
<Dr_willis> this would explain why
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: lol... because you are only using half of your processor?
<Dr_willis> Looks like it.. then i noticd the conky cpu graph wasent 2 little bars like id seen befor.
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: You don't happen to use evolution do you?
<Dr_willis> Not using evolution at all.
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: sad... why not? it's awesome. :-p
<Dr_willis> i dont need it. :)
<Dr_willis> i just use gmail for my minimal mail needs
<Dr_willis> when ya get 2 emails a month....
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: lol. I find it nice for organizing my mail, calendar, tasks, etc
<underwatercow> I'm in school, so that task list is coming in handy to keep track of everything coming due
<underwatercow> The reason I asked is because it seems slower in hardy
<shirish> hi guys, anybody knows how can I downgrade to a particular version? I had a third-party repository which might be making problems so now I want to get back to archive.ubuntu.com for a particular set of packages? Any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> apt-get install foo=version
<DanaG> You can also do it with aptitude.
<shirish> DanaG: hey hi :)
<h3sp4wn> apt-cache madison is as good as any for getting the available versions
<DanaG> Who's madison?
<shirish> DanaG: h3sp4wn: Can u guys look at this pastebin & tell me what I need to do it right http://pastebin.ca/889822
<shirish> I want to downgrade to the ubuntu version, do I need to comment out the third-party repository, run update again & then try to install the old version.
<shirish> I do a sudo aptitude autoclean after every upgrade
<DanaG> You can just select the version in aptitude.
<Gnine> cut3 n4m3
<h3sp4wn> I would probably use apt-get install foo=2:1.02.08-1
<Gnine> 7h3r3'2 n0 7urn1n6 b4ck
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> It takes more effort to type like that
<hydrogen> and there is little reward for doing so
<h3sp4wn> I guess it could be a script
<Gnine> yah.. but my keyboard is not dvorak.. so i have to
<hydrogen> least your twice as cool for doing it
<Gnine> not for the c0oln3ss .. just cuz i c4n
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> unfortunatly for you
<hydrogen> #ubuntu+1 is english only
<shirish> DanaG: aptitude just hangs :(
<Gnine> how can you read it then.. ? dont give me the english lecture
<shirish> h3sp4wn: what's wrong here
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ sudo apt-get install libgnomevfs2-0=1:2.20.1
<shirish> Reading package lists... Done
<shirish> Building dependency tree
<shirish> Reading state information... Done
<shirish> E: Version '1:2.20.1' for 'libgnomevfs2-0' was not found
<DanaG> stop
<DanaG> don't paste too much.
<shirish> did the pasting, sorry for that
<Gnine> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DanaG> That's odd that aptitude hangs.  Run it with no parameters, as sudo.
<DanaG> And if that still hangs, try without sudo.
<DanaG> Or you can use Synaptic and "Force Version".
<h3sp4wn> shirish: You tell me if that is in the repos and appears in madison (after an update) then should be fine
<ethana3> ok
<DanaG> WTF is madison?
<ethana3> hardy is installed and running
<h3sp4wn> shirish: If it is gone some mirror may or may not be gone
<DanaG> Besides a town in Wisconsin, or something.
<h3sp4wn> (i.e the file might still be there)
<ethana3> madison?
<ethana3> is that the name of a build?
<shirish> h3sp4wn: what is in the repos?
<Gnine> madison is also a cut3 n4m3
<h3sp4wn> Its an apt-cache command
<h3sp4wn> shows binaries and source and what produced what etc
<DanaG> Wow, that's a bit obscure.
<ethana3> yes.
<Gnine> you can figure that and yet you cant regress a version
<shirish> h3sp4wn: this is what it shows atm http://pastebin.ca/889831
<ethana3> well, my keyboard doesn't work properly.. the caps and backspace still don't like eachother
<h3sp4wn> shirish: As easy to just download the deb and dpkg -i it in that case if its just a single deb
<shirish> h3sp4wn: it might have dependencies which might have to be downgraded as well.
<h3sp4wn> shirish: Well it might doesn't help either of us find out
<h3sp4wn> Install apt-show-versions as well
<h3sp4wn> (then you can quickly scan for anything that aint from hardy)
<shirish> DanaG: haven't used aptitude (the menu) before, using it the first time, it shows some broken packages, how do I list the broken packages?
<DanaG> Try hitting 'e'.
 * Gnine rubs forehead
<DanaG> That's for "examine recommendations".
<DanaG> Dependency solutions, that is.
<FunnyLookinHat> Is anyone here running KDE4 on Hardy Alpha 4?
<Gnine> gn0m3!!
<shirish> DanaG: thanx, although I'm starting to like aptitude , although don't understand why it didn't show broken packages on the safe-upgrade or full-upgrade on the CLI
<DanaG> That does seem odd.
<Gnine> broken packages are determined afterwards
<DanaG> After what?
<Gnine> after you update/upgrade
<Gnine> i guess that's what alpha means
<h3sp4wn> I don't think that can be true it must some how take into account the broken packages from an earlier point
<Gnine> what if the breakage is in the current update?
<h3sp4wn> Otherwise how does it always choose the sane response
<shirish> DanaG: usually when one is doing a full-upgrade if there are broken packages (unsatisfied dependencies) it shows up, in aptitude (the GUI) its showing as gnome-terminal having an unsatisfied dependency, I don't understand it :(
<DanaG> argh, my ctrl key got virtual-stuck.
<DanaG> i.e. the keyboard is fine, but Xorg thinks it's stuck down.
<Gnine> nice keyboard
<Gnine> that's when you go into synaptic and recheck , shirish
 * Gnine likes gui
 * Gnine also likes last update on tk-53 x86_64
 * DanaG has merely a Yonah.
<ethana3> DanaG: be glad your problems are such limited..
<ethana3> ;)
<ethana3> XORG HAS SOME BUGS TO work out yEt.. daNg caGGAHH
<shirish> something that a simple reboot can solve ;)
<ethana3> not in my case
<shirish> or should solve
<ethana3> please ignore erratic capitalization
<shirish> similarly, I have no idea why I'm not getting through in my stuff
<DanaG> I don't have to reboot for mine; I just have to ctrl-alt-backspace.
<ethana3> ok, so I want to do a dual seat setup with thiS..
<shirish> h3sp4wn: I've installed apt-show-versions as well.
<shirish> DanaG: that true, that one escaped me.
<ethana3> can both seats use compiz?
 * Gnine takes notes
<h3sp4wn> shirish: Its useful because you can see what isn't from wherever with a simple grep
<shirish> h3sp4wn: this is the output from apt-show-versions http://pastebin.ca/889845
<ethana3> i think i'm going to try to fix my keyboard now inSTEAD OF WAITING FOR A FIX
<shirish> now, I want to install the version from hardy while I have got the version from sofaraway.org
<ethana3> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<ethana3> 	Option		"XkbVariant"	"colemak"
<ethana3> 	Option		"XkbOptions"	"lv3:ralt_switch"
<ethana3> is there a Caps off option in Xkb?
<ethana3> well, that still wouldn't fix that i can't hold backspace down and have it work..
<Dr_willis> ive seen guides on remaping the capslock to be ctrl
<ethana3> this is colemak
<ethana3> no custom layout stuff
<ethana3> that's my backspace
<ethana3> do you think those may be of help to me?
<ethana3> i'm going to add my new data to that bug i filed
<Dr_willis> I dont know what the actual problem is/was to begin with. :)
<h3sp4wn> I miss the sun unix layout (and a real meta)
<ethana3> it is that this is my backspace
<ethana3> but it's also caps now
<ethana3> and i can't hold it down
<h3sp4wn> does ctrl-H work
<ethana3> if i erase an odd number .. cTRL+h?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<Dr_willis> backspace and delete key swapped?
<ethana3> what's that supposed to do?
<shirish> finally managed to downgrade, after doing that, would comment out the gstreamer third-party repository. Do u guys think that it  (aptitude) will catch stuff from hardy next time gstreamer & other stuff updates?
<Dr_willis> ctrl-h is backspace  :)
<ethana3> gahh
<h3sp4wn> That works as a backspace for me
<ethana3> www.colemak.com
<ethana3> no, it does not work
<ethana3> ctrl+h does nothing
<DanaG> What IS up with that random caps?
<Dr_willis> Spilled coke on the keyboard?
<ethana3> that's a bug..
<shirish> DanaG: looking for u'r guidance to what I typed above
<ethana3> liNK.. HERE
<ethana3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/188308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188308 in ubuntu "colemak is broken" [Undecided,New]
<Dr_willis> !info colemak
<ubotu> Package colemak does not exist in hardy
<ethana3> it's a keyboard layout
<ethana3> ..yes.
<h3sp4wn> Well with it being a keyboard layout you almost certainly fix it yourself given enough time
<ethana3> this is an alpha
<ethana3> for fixing things before thE RELEASE
<ethana3> here, go to your us keyboard layout variants in gnome keyboard
<ethana3> and have a look at it
<ethana3> then look at caps lock options..
<ethana3> i guess i'm the only colemak typist here right now..
<ethana3> any dvorak users?
<h3sp4wn> One of my friends uses the neo layout I think its called
<ethana3> neo?
<ethana3> googling...
<ethana3> ok, that's the same aim as colemak
<underwatercow> in hardy, I can't seem to get my Revolution 5.1 to work right... anyone else have the same sound card?
<ethana3> but for german instead of english
<ethana3> besides, we have ßüff like that too
<ethana3> ;)
<underwatercow> colemak? is that a typing style? lol
<ethana3> qwfpgjluy;
<ethana3> arstdhneio
<underwatercow> I should learn dvorak some day
<ethana3> zxcvbkm,.
<ethana3> caps is backspace
<DanaG> Oooooooooh, new international keyboard setting: AltGre dead keys.
<ethana3> no, don't learn dvorak
<ethana3> ours is better
<underwatercow> LOL
<ethana3> and easier to learn
<DanaG> Finally, I can type cool stuff without breaking my frickin' apostrophes.
<DanaG> äåéëþüúíœïhgfðß®©
<underwatercow> How is it easier to learn?
<ethana3> yes..
<ethana3> altgr is awesome
<DanaG> 朩®bñµç¶øœïhgfðß¿˙¿¿¿¿˙˙˙
<ethana3> qwahzxcvbm,. don't move
<DanaG> ¿que?
<ethana3> from qwerty
<ethana3> ¿Qué?
<h3sp4wn> for dvorak do you get all the shortcuts for such as emacs / vi changed to make sense for that layout
<DanaG> ÆWÆSOMÆ
<Gnine> it is a habit. if you learned dvorak first , qwerty will be teh hassle
<underwatercow> LOL, I have a friend that uses dvorak and vim and seems to have no trouble
<ethana3> he probably has vim remapped
<h3sp4wn> using hjkl in vi if they are in some non sensible place then do you have to make yur own keymap
<ethana3> i gotta go for a while; be back soon
<Dr_willis> Hmm One of these days i need to read up on how compiz/emerald and x-window-decorator and gtk-window-decorator interrelate..
<Dr_willis> it seems that when i login to gnome now.. emerald is getting sta4rted.
<Gnine> if you have it installed
<Gnine> duh
<Dr_willis> but i thought only kde needed emerald.
<Dr_willis> I cant seem to set gnome to use the gtk-windodeorator by default now.
 * Gnine uses emerald on gnome
<Gnine> remove emerald
<Dr_willis> unless of course i want to keep emerald on  kde..
<h3sp4wn> I thought kde4 had its own compositing manager
<Dr_willis> 4 does..
<Dr_willis> Im just noticing that emerald was getting started by defualt on my Ubuntu system.  instead of the other decorator .
<h3sp4wn> I think I would prefer the choice of either kde4 or kde3 and them conflicting
<h3sp4wn> rather than that putting kde4 in a wierd place
<DanaG> ↙↓↘→↗↑↖←
 * Gnine wiggles
<DanaG> Just discovered the awesome new keyboard settings thingy..... numpad part.
<DanaG> Tired of hunting for these: ?
<DanaG> ÷×
<DanaG> −+ (normal is -+)
<DanaG> ∕  ⋅ (normal is / * )
<Dr_willis> Hmm  Avahi SSH Server Browser  - That looks interesting. :) but i  bet the other machines on the lan need the avahi stuff set up also.
<dreamnid> yeah... I noticed that too
<dreamnid> works pretty well :-P
<h3sp4wn> Sounds like a security risk waiting to happen to me
<dreamnid> a security risk?
<DanaG> Not if you don't enable announcement.  I'd imagine that'd be disabled by default.
<dreamnid> well, w/ the Avahi VNC Browser, I saw both of my Ubuntu servers with VNC enabled
<dreamnid> and I didn't have to do anything to get that functionality
<dreamnid> I didn't try the SSH one yet
<dreamnid> and it isn't really a security risk
<dreamnid> admittedly, I'm not sure who would use an SSH/VNC browser
<Dr_willis> I would for my Mythtv box in the basement. :) everythings on dhcp - so im always haveing to nmap the lan to find its ip
<Dr_willis> but the other box is a gutsy install.. what do i have to enable on it?
<h3sp4wn> Can you not just lock the ip to a mac or just use a name
<Dr_willis> I could. but i keep getting ips messed up
<Dr_willis> been changeing out too many machines/cards/stuff lately
<Dr_willis> and all i do is  ssh to it rarely. Its mainly a fileserver
<DanaG> How about getting a dd-wrt router and enabling local DNS?
<DanaG> I do that with my router.
<dreamnid> Dr_willis... like I said, I didn't have to do anything... and the other two clients were gutsy installs
<DanaG> It uses dnsmasq.
<DanaG> Nifty!
<Dr_willis> dreamnid,  i may have avahi disalbed on that machine. Its been hacked on a lot. :)
<dreamnid> haha
<Dr_willis> Hmm. what do i put for domain its set to local.
<dreamnid> what was the keyboard setting thingy you were talking about, Dana?
<Dr_willis> Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD Daemon is running on the gutsy box in the basement.
<DanaG> System→Preferences→Keyboard
<DanaG> I have it set to USA International (AltGr dead keys).
<DanaG> And under "layout options", I have it set to "keypad with additions".
<DanaG> Then select the layout, then hit 'print' and then 'print preview'.
<dreamnid> hmm
<Dr_willis> Hmm,, when i am using fusesmb  to mount a fusesmb share.. it always prints out 'test' when its doing it..
<Dr_willis> Anyone ever noticed why it does that?
<Dr_willis> fusesmb Network/
<Dr_willis> test
<Dr_willis> Then its mounted. :)
<dreamnid> probably the programmer was testing something and forgot to remove it when done
<dreamnid> or is still working on it
<Dr_willis> Yea. Just a little.. weird. :)
<Dr_willis> since its seen everytime ya run the tool.
<Dr_willis> Im working on the  fusesmb wiki. So i figured id research this oddity
<dreamnid> I never mounted a samba share yet
<dreamnid> I hate how it takes a long time for me to login
 * Gnine dodged temptation from DanaG 
<Dr_willis> Long time? never noticed. :)
<h3sp4wn> dreamnid: I think if you have a wins server (running on Linux or Windows) then you can reduce that quite significantly (and set directly master browser etc)
<dreamnid> h3sp4wn: hmm..
<h3sp4wn> Probably setting samba as a domain controller would be ok also
<dreamnid> but it only happens on my laptop
<dreamnid> and besides, I'm pretty sure I'm not running a WINS server
<h3sp4wn> does it map properly
<dreamnid> not sure
<dreamnid> I'll investigate it later
<ethana3> DanaG: interested in cutting finger movement by 2.2x?
<ethana3> ^_^
<DanaG> Maybe.
<ethana3> the mac layout has greek and math stuff
<ethana3> i find myself wanting those too..  but i'll live
<DanaG> It didn't look any different to me under the print preview.
<DanaG> I mean, no different from the standard.
<ethana3> what?
<ethana3> then they didn't do it right
<ethana3> not surprised
<ethana3> ones main resource for information about it would just be www.colemak.com
<ethana3> it's not yet properly integrated and all that
<ethana3> which is part of why i'm here
<ethana3> it displays properly on mine
<ethana3> its not like the hardware is different, if that's what you were looking at
<ethana3> i should start turning this into a dual seat now
<ethana3> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/best-way-to-build-a-computer-for-2-users-567529/page2.html#post3044254
<ethana3> i'm going to copy his xorg.conf and modify it for my hardware
<ethana3> his gdm.conf-custom as well
<ethana3> switched to radeon driver
<ethana3> restarting X..
<ethana3> radeon gives me a res too big for my CRT.. going to tell it to use 1280x1024..
<DanaG> Use 1280x960 instead -- it's 4:3.
<DanaG> 1280x1024 is 5:4.
<DanaG> Or use 1360x1024.
<ethana3> that's not the aspect ratio of my hardware
<DanaG> No CRT is 5:4.
<ethana3> it's what i always use
<DanaG> Well, then at least don't stretch it horizontally.
<ethana3> hmm
<ethana3> i don't
<ethana3> i like squares to be squares
<ethana3> ;)
<ethana3> good old xorg.conf didn't get the axe after all
<underwatercow> wasn't firefox 3 supposed to be in hardy?
<Gnine> thats 10:9 + alright
<ethana3> that's what i thought
<ethana3> it's not there
<ethana3> i checked
<underwatercow> yeah. me too
<underwatercow> maybe they are planning to... or meant to... or something
<underwatercow> lol
<ethana3> set the mode for desired res, restarting x
<underwatercow> anyone in here use a Revolution5.1 or have sound problems with hardy?
<ethana3> ...didn't take, examining xorg.conf again..
<ethana3> normally i don't trust Screens and Graphics.. i'm going to try it anyway..
<ethana3> it won't let me do anything
<ethana3> is that an alpha4 caveat?
<DarkMageZ> ethana3, yeah. it's known to be broken atm
<ethana3> ok
<ethana3> while they're at fixing it, that'd be a fine place to insert dual seat configuration
<ethana3> which would make my life /much/ easier
<ethana3> in fact
<ethana3> that's the only place where it really belongs
<ethana3> from my experience, anything Screens and Graphics cannot undestand
<ethana3> it will destroy
<DarkMageZ> someone needs to come along and rewrite everything related to that from scratch and do it properly.
<ethana3> powering up second monitor connected to intel integrated...
<ethana3> i may just switch to it until the radeon bug is fixed
<ethana3> Screens and Graphics?
<ethana3> agreed
<ethana3> so i switched the driver from radeon to intel
<ethana3> will it know to switch gpus?
<DarkMageZ> plug and prey =D
<ethana3> nom nom nom
<ethana3> saved, restarting x, using second monitor and gpu, hopefully.
<ethana3> FAIL
<ethana3> reverting to vesa
<dreamnid> hmm... I just tried the Avahi SSH browser and it doesn't pick up my Gutsy SSH server
<ethana3> it's ingnoring my xorg.conf
<DarkMageZ> ethana3, i think the busid would be different for the intel chip.
<ethana3> its hiding its set busid
<ethana3> i've gone through enough pain with this
<ethana3> that i know the intel is at 0:02:0
<ethana3> 02.0*
<ethana3> i think
<ethana3> well, best make sure...
<ethana3> the mice are wierd
<ethana3> well, same cursor, two mice
<ethana3> anyway, it wont click
<ethana3> it only dragS
<Dr_willis> dreamnid,  it dont work for me either.
<ethana3> i do things that bring out every obscure bug there is
<ethana3> does this mean i'm a good alpha tester?
<Dr_willis> i also notice that fusesmb seems to not function right either.
<ethana3> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel
<ethana3> yup, had the pci memorized
<ethana3> i'll use vim instead of gedit
<ethana3> because of the crazy mice
<ethana3> for those wondering about colemak, q and w are the same as qwerty
<ethana3> and they're all i use, besides i
<ethana3> and :
<ethana3> ..in vim
 * Gnine shivers
<ethana3> what's the busid option thing?
<ethana3> BusID?
<ethana3> with "0:02.0" after it?
<ethana3> hope so, that's what i did
<ethana3> ...restarting x again
<ethana3> *sigh*
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I usually just don't use BusIDs.
<ethana3> the failsafe xorg.conf was angering me so i destroyed it
<ethana3> my xorg.conf looks good
<ethana3> restarting x /again/
<ethana3> drat
<ethana3> it won't switch to my other screen and gpu
<ethana3> looks like i'll have to use the radeon card for now
<ethana3> under vesa or something
<ethana3> why does radeon ignore my mode settings?
<ethana3> that's horrible
<ethana3> not guessing right is one thing...
<ethana3> time to take another whack at that poor xorg.conf in vim
<ethana3> i guess i should be happy that it can raise itself from the dead
<ethana3> on the other hand, that's what rescue terminal is for
<ethana3> and i'm no stranger
<ethana3> so it kind of steps on my toes
<underwatercow> The crash happened in the firmware of the computer ("BIOS"), which cannot be influenced by the operating system.
<underwatercow> never seen that before
<underwatercow> lol
<ethana3> that sounds like a hypervisor more than a bios
<ethana3> lol
<ethana3> ..this is hopeless, /for now/
<underwatercow> Problem in usplash
<underwatercow> how would my BIOS cause usplash to crash?
<ethana3> compiz vs. full res, i must choose full res
<Dr_willis> framebuffer issue?
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> can't the softward be fixed to still not crash?
<underwatercow> software*
<arabiannights> hey
<arabiannights> opensuse is better than ubuntu
<ethana3> hey
<ethana3> we're all in this together
<underwatercow> lol
<ethana3> ...ssoooo failsafe raped my xorg.conf
<ethana3> to put it bluntly
<underwatercow> I tried opensuse... it was ok.. I like Ubuntu more though
<ethana3> i tried that and fedora
<ethana3> back when my gpu wasn't supported
<arabiannights> which you like fedora or opensuse?
<ethana3> and i couldn't even figure out the package management
<ethana3> ubuntu.
<underwatercow> I like the repos in ubuntu/debian more than in opensuse
<ethana3> yes... those that i never did figure out
<ethana3> gave up
<underwatercow> yast
<ethana3> yeah that
<underwatercow> :-p
<underwatercow> never really figured it out either
<ethana3> ok, i thought this xorg would be better
<ethana3> it's horrible for configuration
<ethana3> keep xorg.conf in all its glory
<underwatercow> ethana3: is it fully upgraded?
<ethana3> and just give us a working GUI
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> i think so
<ethana3> i'll make sure
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> yes it is
<underwatercow> lol
<ethana3> so it won't let me fix it
<ethana3> and it won't let me let it fix it
<kst-> is hardy going to break for me? :p
<ethana3> 15 minutes and my system is screwed already
<ethana3> that's a record
<ethana3> kst-: config/
<ethana3> ?
<ethana3> dual gpu?
<kst-> i take this as a "yes" ethana3 :D
<ethana3> perhaps
<ethana3> i saved my /home to another hard drive
<underwatercow> xorg 7.4 or 7.5 is supposed to allow for multiple input devices
<kst-> nah pentium M, ati x700 mobility (lappy) and so on
<ethana3> well yeah
<ethana3> multi touch and such
<ethana3> but i need native dual seat
<ethana3> and proper colemak
<underwatercow> that is, like, two mice and such too
<ethana3> and working autoconfiguration
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> two of everything
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> or three I guess
<kst-> so is hardy in a useable state already or still crashing every half an hour? :)
<underwatercow> it's usable
<underwatercow> but a tad buggy
<ethana3> intel, radeon, two CRT's, two mice, two keyboards
<ethana3> depends who you are
<ethana3> it's friendly
<ethana3> i
<ethana3> m just not its friend
<underwatercow> I'm using it right now
<underwatercow> lol
<ethana3> same
<ethana3> if you can't tell ^_^
<underwatercow> the problem with alphas is I keep sitting here wishing they would put out updates
<underwatercow> lol
<kst-> my gutsy system is almost screwed because i installed countless random desktops and stuff :D so i might as well update to hardy before i format :-)
<underwatercow> lol
<kst-> how much disk space do i need for that?
<underwatercow> for updating?
<ethana3> not much
<kst-> ye updating
<ethana3> oh
<underwatercow> I think it's about 1 gig of downloads
<kst-> :E
<rsk> sure but you can remove loads also
<ethana3> notice
<ethana3> that's bigger than the CD
<ethana3> lol
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> well, it was like, 1 gig for me...
<underwatercow> :-p
<underwatercow> I don't know why
<ethana3> they need to respin bi-weekly for stable
<underwatercow> respin?
<ethana3> but they don't want to give OCD people another..
<ethana3> yes
<ethana3> spin updates into the disk images
<ethana3> to save bandwidth
<rsk> all the packages that you installed after you installed lets say 7.10
<rsk> are also updated
<ethana3> yes
<rsk> so that's why its bigger than the cd
<underwatercow> yeah
<underwatercow> it also sometimes removes things for no good reason
<underwatercow> lol
<rsk> who needs firefox anyway?
<underwatercow> lol
<kst-> is anyone using kubuntu hardy? kde integration any good? i've used some opensuse 10.3 at uni and i liked it, but when i just added kde-desktop to my gutsy gnome install it was rather buggy and i hated it :(
<underwatercow> it removed epiphany when I tried updating
<ethana3> brb
<underwatercow> I haven't heard too much about kde... my friend didn't like dolphin
<Ayabara> 14th february: Upgrade Testing begins. what does this mean?
<rsk> what it says Ayabara ?
<rsk> :P
<underwatercow> I guess tesing the upgrade
<underwatercow> testing*
<Ayabara> rsk: hehe. I'm thinking about upgrading to hardy and using it on a daily basis (with the risk of breakage), and that line made me wonder how I should install it :-)
 * DanaG uses aptitude.
<DanaG> It tells you everything it plans to do, before it does it.
<underwatercow> from personal experience, I would definitely not recommend upgrading
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> the cd install worked best for me
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> this is for the bleeding edge
<ethana3> of course
<ethana3> it's the only way to get pidgin 2.3.1 other than source
<DanaG> Oh yeah, about the BusID thingy: for two different video cards, you might not even need them/
<DanaG> .
<underwatercow> trying to do upgrades from gutsy to hardy through update-manager left me with more issues than anything
<ethana3> i only have it set up for one so far
<ethana3> i want to keep that working
<underwatercow> what is new in 2.3.1?
<ethana3> because 0 is not a good number of seats
<Ayabara> I'm probably ordering a new pc tomorrow, so maybe I should wait until that arrives in 2-3 weeks time
<ethana3> various bugfixes
<ethana3> some probably security related
<ethana3> as well as various... improvements
<ethana3> better utilization of various IM protocols
<ethana3> file transfer and such
<ethana3> i don't remember, they have a changelog
<underwatercow> what exactly does the Ubuntu team do?
<ethana3> integrates packages
<ethana3> maintains repos
<ethana3> forwards bugs
<ethana3> fixes bugs
<ethana3> they probably directly contribute to every project out there
<underwatercow> that's about what I thought, lol
<underwatercow> do they do any original work?
<underwatercow> or mostly integration work?
<ethana3> well
<ethana3> i'd think they make their own gnome stuff
<ethana3> and start using it before gnome does
<underwatercow> like what?
<ethana3> i thought they actually made Screens and Graphics
<ethana3> ...which, you know
<ethana3> was a nice thought
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> back to this again?
<underwatercow> ;-D
<ethana3> ...potentially very powerful
<ethana3> i hope to push its limits
<ethana3> until hardy is released
<ethana3> with my bizarre demands on xorg
<underwatercow> what I want to know is why there isn't a way to make your wallpaper randomly in gnome
<underwatercow> change randomly*
<ethana3> with Fyre
<ethana3> on the fly
<ethana3> lol, slideshow
<underwatercow> or to make it so you can have different wallpapers on each workspace
<ethana3> they're working on that
<underwatercow> or to make it so you can hide certain drives on the desktop
<underwatercow> :-p
<ethana3> KDE4 is laying on the heat
<underwatercow> KDE allows that
<underwatercow> but I hate KDE, so....
<ethana3> competition is about to get fierce
<underwatercow> lol
<DanaG> What I want:
<DanaG> Fedora 8's nice wallpaper changey thingy.
<ethana3> or Eubuntu
<underwatercow> what is so great about it?
<DanaG> The wallpaper changes color smoothly through the day.
<ethana3> it has something like that too
<underwatercow> I use wallpaper-tray
<ethana3> yeah, it's just nifty
<DanaG> It gives a sense of sunrise, noon, sunset, and night.
<underwatercow> changes every hour I think
<ethana3> i filmed a bunch of videos
<underwatercow> that's neat
<ethana3> to use as my background
<ethana3> like, water flowing mostly
<DanaG> I wish Nautilus supported videos, too.
<ethana3> so i'm ready to see that feature show up
<Ayabara> there's no change in the artwork for hardy yet?
<underwatercow> yeah, there is
<ethana3> i hope they axe human
<ethana3> orange is ugly
<ethana3> i like green and up on the spectrum
<underwatercow> The wallpaper is like, elephany skin or something now
<DanaG> Oh yeah, if you see any videos on dream.wincustomize.com that you want, I can go to Vista and extract the videos, and then put them on my Cal Poly web space.
<ethana3> and black and white
<underwatercow> elephant*
<underwatercow> and there is a diff theme
<underwatercow> might not be the final though
<DanaG> I'm using the Nodoka theme with colors toned down to be less OMG-so-bright-I-need-sunglasses blue.
<ethana3> i turn off nautilus
<ethana3> and use screensavers as my background
<ethana3> some of them don't buffer themselves though
<underwatercow> screensavers as your background? how does that work
<underwatercow> lol
<ethana3> so it's mainly the 3d ones that don't tear when you move windows
<ethana3> it's simple
<ethana3> first, go into gConf
<ethana3> turn nautilus off
<ethana3> yes. off.
<ethana3> then, go to /usr/lib/xscreensaver
<ethana3> or something like that
<DanaG> Another fun thing: I edited the source of the snowglobe thingy for compiz, so I can make the flakes freakishly huge.
<ethana3> and run the one you want with the -root argument
<DanaG> Now I have a big fuzzy snowball in the center of my cube.
<ethana3> some use -r instead
<ethana3> i also want to be able to just select those
<ethana3> for my background
<underwatercow> lol... interesting...
<ethana3> so i don't have to use the terminal
<ethana3> they don't work in compiz, i don't think
<Ayabara> from the screenshots I see of nodoka in ubuntu it looks like a blue human theme..
<ethana3> yet, anyway
<underwatercow> Linux has come such a long way... and yet there is still so much left to do
<underwatercow> lol
<ethana3> oooh
<ethana3> blue is good
<underwatercow> blubuntu!
<ethana3> blue is awesome
<ethana3> ...no.
<underwatercow> lol
<ethana3> lol
<DanaG> I use the colors from some "Jellyfish" theme I found on gnome-look.org.
<DanaG> This is the first blue theme I've found that I don't hate.
<ethana3> excellent
<ethana3> i want to be able to add themes through add/remove
<DanaG> I usually think blue is overused and cliché, but not with this one.
<ethana3> with the star ratings and all
<ethana3> straight from gnome-look
<ethana3> i must take a shower now
<ethana3> i'll see you all in 10
<ethana3> and then i must sleep
<underwatercow> hmmm... ooh... would it be possible to make a script that will install a bunch of things (in rc.local or something) and then delete itself when it was done? That could further automate my backup process... lol
<DanaG> I'm going to go to bed now.
<underwatercow> yeah, I'm getting sleepy
<DanaG> underwatercow: you can just cron stuff.
<DanaG> I don't know the details, but there's a daemon that can run stuff at various intervals.
<underwatercow> DanaG: I'm just always looking for ways to further automate my backups and restores
<underwatercow> I would only need to run it once obviously
<DanaG> I've typically used 'faubackup' to back up stuff.
<underwatercow> I've worked hard to figure out where evolution saves all it's files (three locations) and which files mozilla stores settings in, etc
<DanaG> It makes time-marked stuff with hardlinks.
<underwatercow> I use sbackup
<DanaG> I think I remember sbackup not working for me.
<underwatercow> it works spectacularly for me
<underwatercow> one of the best I've used
<underwatercow> every now and again it has an issue restoring, but it's seldom and not really a problem
<DanaG> Does it do incremental?
<underwatercow> yep
<underwatercow> and lets you set a schedule on when to delete files
<underwatercow> after a cut off
<underwatercow> or logarithmic
<underwatercow> you can also tell it to use either cron, or anocron
<underwatercow> anacron*
 * DanaG ponders getting a new external drive and just using "never" for deleting.
<underwatercow> lol, I have mine set to logarithmic
<underwatercow> my full backups are less than a gig
<underwatercow> you can choose what to exclude by path, file type, size, and regex
<underwatercow> I love regex exclusions
<underwatercow> very useful
<underwatercow> for instance, I tell it not to backup .*\.before_restore_.*
<underwatercow> almost essential
<underwatercow> lol
<DanaG> OOh, it DOES look useful.
<DanaG> WHat's .*\.before_restore_.* ?
<underwatercow> when it restores over a file that already exists
<underwatercow> it will add a before_restore to it
<underwatercow> and leave it there with the restore file
<underwatercow> so if you don't have an exclusion like that
<underwatercow> you can get layered backups
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> make sense?
<DanaG> Layered?
<underwatercow> for instance
<underwatercow> say you backup an entire folder
<underwatercow> when you restore it, say that one of the files is there by default
<Almindor> hello
<DanaG> Oh yeah, try deleting stuff in the new gvfs trash.....
<DanaG> it replicates.
<DanaG> Hah!
<underwatercow> I saw that
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> it confused me at first
<Almindor> I just read about the new prefetch (ugh, reminds me of vista and all the...), and I got a few questions
<Almindor> 1. hopefully it'll be turn-offable right?
<DanaG> It's like those magic bucket-carrying brooms.
<underwatercow> but yeah, so say there is a file in the folder you are backing up called alpha.odt, or whatever
<DanaG> Squash one, you get two.
<Almindor> 2. if it runs, it'll use the disk when low activity, won't that kill power management?
<underwatercow> you restore, and you have Alpha.odt and Alpha.odt.before_restore
<underwatercow> if that backs up
<underwatercow> and you restore
<underwatercow> you would get something like
<DanaG> Does that regex match even without trailing underscore?
<underwatercow> yeah, it would
<DanaG> .*\.before_restore_.*   ← what about that underscore?
<DanaG> Oh, and get something like? ..
<underwatercow> it's there... I think there is a time stamp after the last underscore
<DanaG> ...
<underwatercow> I'm actually not positive, but I'm pretty sure you would get something like...
<underwatercow> Alpha.odt, Alpha.odt.before_restore, and Alpha.odt.before_restore.before_restore...
<DanaG> Still missing underscore.
<underwatercow> yeah, I'm lazy
<underwatercow> I don't feel like making up a time stamp
<DanaG> should say .before_restore_<timestamp1>.before_restore_<timestamp2>
<DanaG> That gets the point across.
<underwatercow> now you're just making it complicated
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> either way, I'm pretty sure it does that, but even if it only keeps the one before_restore, that's too much for me... I don't ever usually care what the file was that I'm restoring over
<underwatercow> if I do a restore over .evolution though, I have to delete any of the before_restore files because evolution will see them and get weird and clutterd
<DanaG> Anyway, time for me to go to bed.
<underwatercow> yeah... I didn't mean to stay up so late
<DanaG> 1:43 AM Pacific (daylight? beats me.)
<DanaG> s/beats me/I don't have a frickin' clue/
<ethana3> done with shOWER
<ethana3> i must go to bed soon
<ethana3> the devs read these channel logs, right?
<DarkMageZ> ethana3, some of them may be reading now. some may look at parts of it later.
<ethana3> excellent
<DarkMageZ> but it's always best to file bugs & questions on the tracker ?
<ethana3> yes
<ethana3> hmm
<ethana3> well i do that
<ethana3> but i push the limits so far
<ethana3> many of my ideas are currently out of scope or impractical
<ethana3> i must resort to pushing them one
<ethana3> by
<ethana3> one
<ethana3> well
<ethana3> this time i have two
<innertrut3> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ethana3> i figure my DE related ones will happen on their own when gnome tries to catch up to KDE 4.1
<ethana3> ok, got it. sorry
<ethana3> thanks, innertruth
<SR71-Blackbird> why does the remote desktop viewer accept only 8 digit for passwords?
 * SR71-Blackbird goes to see if there are any bug reports on this
<dejv_ntb> hello
<dejv_ntb> is here somebody, who understands ubuntu's suspend policy?
<ubuntu> lovely colours on irssi :)
<zombie_monkey> guys, what can I do to supply more information about this bug that I submitted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/187335
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187335 in gnome-system-tools "Unlock button throws an error, doesn't authenticate" [Low,Incomplete]
<zombie_monkey> I mean I will install again and see if I can reproduce it; it occured only after about five minutes after installation when I made osme minor settings
<zombie_monkey> but maybe I should try and find mroe about it first...
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone solve that libpython.2.5.so ibrary files missing problem?
<yao_ziyuan> currently i solved the screen resolution problem by copying a kubuntu 7.10 xorg.conf to Hardy 4
<mrmonday> is it too late to suggest a feature for Hardy? (it's only a few extra words added into the installer that I'm thinking, not a lot of code needed)
<yao_ziyuan> strange:
<yao_ziyuan> if i choose "chinese" before installing Hardy Alpha 4,
<yao_ziyuan> after installation i can immediately use chinese input methods
<yao_ziyuan> but if i choose "english" before installation and manually add language Chinese after installation,
<yao_ziyuan> i don't have chinese input
<yao_ziyuan> anyway, most chinese users would probably choose "chinese" before installation
<Loevborg> Is it possible, and sensible, to install hardy in a virtual machine for beta testing?
<yao_ziyuan> Loevborg: i do
<yao_ziyuan> the problem is that scim -d failed to start
<Loevborg> yao_ziyuan: any hints on how to do this easily in virtualbox (host: gutsy)?
<yao_ziyuan> Loevborg: i use a different vm manager
<Loevborg> yao_ziyuan: scim doesn't seem like an essential part
<yao_ziyuan> Loevborg: not talking to you
<Loevborg> yao_ziyuan: for europeans I mean
<yao_ziyuan> but if i exit skim and then scim can start
<Loevborg> ah okay, sorry
<yao_ziyuan> found the problem:
<yao_ziyuan> by adding language Chinese, the system does not install skim-scim-pinyin
<yao_ziyuan> but it still isn't everything
<muszek> hi
<muszek> I'm on gutsy: gksu update-manager -d #  it doesn't show hardy as a possible upgrade
<muszek> sudo update-manager -d # it shows hardy...
<muszek> any idea why?
<bardyr> hmm, gksu and sudo should be the same thing :/
<bardyr> muszek, anyways now is a bad time to upgrade, at least for ubuntu
<muszek> bardyr: why?
<bardyr> muszek, gvfs will eat your files and do nasty thing to you
<muszek> I'm kinda sick of a ipw3945 driver bug that freezes my laptop every day or two (hard reboot required)
<muszek> bardyr: even if I'll refrain from using nautilus?
<bardyr> muszek, then go for it, just have plenty of backups
<muszek> bardyr: when do you think it will be safe?
<bardyr> muszek, when gnome 2.22 is released, or when they get gvfs running stable
<muszek> thanks for your answers, mate
<bardyr> muszek, if you just need to fix the ipw3945 issues you could grab the hardy kernel and stay gutsy for the rest
<bardyr> and hope it works
<muszek> bardyr: simply downloading kernel, headers and restricted modules and installing them?
<bardyr> yep
<muszek> good idea, thank you
<h3sp4wn> Is gb.archive.ubuntu.com really slow today or is it the crappy connection I am using.
<muszek> h3sp4wn: I've moved to UK half a year ago and every broadband I've worked with was unreliable and dropping to ~512kbps when people are at home (weekends, 18-24 weekdays)
<kristjan_> still no kde4 iso for hardy?
<h3sp4wn> muszek: I usually get 500KB/s from home or 1100KB/s from my university (being getting like 30-50KB/s
<morphir> all of the proposed gtk theme mockups will require the pixmap lib. Does anyone know about the progress about the theme?
<morphir> http://tuxenclave.wordpress.com/2008/01/15/ubuntu-to-get-visual-refresh-with-hardy-heron/
<h3sp4wn> They seem to do a visual refresh every release as far as I can see
<morphir> h3sp4wn, hmm
<morphir> as far as I can see, there is nothing too exciting in alpha4
<morphir> h3sp4wn, I'm talking from a pure visual point of view
<h3sp4wn> morphir: I am also they always moved things around
<theunixgeek> I need good ncurses documentation outside the man pages. Any suggestions?
<h3sp4wn> theunixgeek: Could try the xopen curses docs (ncurses is a superset)
<theunixgeek> h3sp4wn: may I have a link please?
<theunixgeek> :)
<h3sp4wn> http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/007908799/cursesix.html (maybe you think its just as bad but the docs are accurate and complete which is what I am bothered about)
<theunixgeek> h3sp4wn: thanks. I was searching for something more tutorial-like, though
<h3sp4wn> The first 3 sections are tutorial like (to me anyway)
<theunixgeek> oh, right. they are. thanks :)
<PriceChild> I'm doing a little testing in VM preparing for an upgrade to hardy. Could anyone tell me the state of intel 945 if they're running it? I remember things were bad earlier.
<ankur> I have installed all the required apps to access bluetooth devices but when I try to connect one using gnome-bluetooth I get Nautilus cannot handle obex: locations.
<yao_ziyuan> i want Hardy to improve its Add Language functionality
<yao_ziyuan> when adding Chinese/Japanese/Korean, the system should set up input methods
<yao_ziyuan> just like the system does if the user chooses Chinese/Japanese/Korean before installation of Hardy
<h3sp4wn> PriceChild: Depends what you need to do
<h3sp4wn> PriceChild: xrandr 1.2 is still not properly supported by most wm's but single screen should be fine
<PriceChild> h3sp4wn, i've been told i'm going to need to force full memory allocation for decent performance
<PriceChild> meh this is a laptop so not too bothered
<tapas> hi, i am downloading the 64 bit iso of the alpha.. i wonde rhow tough it is to get 32 bit only binaries to work there?
<tapas> e.g. flashplayer.. mplayer codecs etc..
<gilnfld> i did an upgrade to alpha4 yesterday. I am having some problems with my ATI drivers. can someone help me with fglrx setup
<h3sp4wn> tapas: Its very easy just use the binary firefox form mozilla.org put it into /opt
<h3sp4wn> (more reliable than nspluginwrapper
<h3sp4wn> (There is enough of the 32bit stuff to put a 32bit java in /opt as well if you get ia32-libs / ia32-libs-gtk
<tapas> h3sp4wn: 32 bit binary?
<tapas> ok
<tapas> and mplayer/kaffeine/gstreamer?
<LinAsH> gilnfld, did you try the free ati driver? it's quite good nowadays.
<gilnfld> LinAsH: i cant get free driver to support xgl/
<LinAsH> gilnfld, why use xgl when you can use AIGLX?
<gilnfld> LinAsH: how do i do that?
<LinAsH> gilnfld, what's your ATI card?
<gilnfld> LinAsH: X300
<LinAsH> gilnfld, that's my /etc/xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54625/ backup yours and try
<gilnfld> ok thanks
<gilnfld> looking at it now
<mnemonic_> Does the Firefox 3 beta work for anyone with Pulseaudio on Hardy?
<JanC> h3sp4wn: 32-bit browser & plugins doesn't work with 64-bit pulseaudio...
<JanC> mnemonic_: Firefox 3 doesn't use pulseaudio AFAIK ?
<zoke> firefox 3 has no audio output
<zoke> the plugins do
<JanC> and those should work with firefox 3 (if installed for FF3)
<JanC> except for flash which is 32-bit, and there is no 32-bit pulseaudio library AFAIK
<JanC> (I should try that again some day though)
<mnemonic_> I have a complete 32-bit machine no 64-bit stuff.
<mnemonic_> Firefox 2 works like a charm if I hook Pulseaudio to ALSA.
<JanC> do you have any audio plugins installed in FF3 ?
<mnemonic_> Firefox 3 doesn't start without any error message. I see a little CPU load but nothing happens.
<mnemonic_> JanC, yes, mplayer (but that works as standalone).
<mnemonic_> Shall I try without?
<JanC> mplayer-plugin needs to be configured to use pulseaudio maybe?
<mnemonic_> JanC, I'll check. (may be absent for a couple of minutes)
<JanC> and make sure it's installed (see about:plugins )
<mnemonic_> Even without any plugins the Firefox 3 beta won't start for me while pulseaudio is running.
<crimsun> mnemonic_: erm
<crimsun> mnemonic_: are you using the repo versions of flashplugin-nonfree /and/ libflashsupport?
<mnemonic_> crimsun, ah yes I do.
<crimsun> mnemonic_: are you stating that firefox-3.0 from the repo does not start at all with pulseaudio exclusively opening hw:0?
<crimsun> I have a really difficult time believing that firefox-3.0 cares about alsa period.
<mnemonic_> crimsun, it seems to me. I'll check with pulseaudio disabled one more time. It could be that some updates (I have a partial gutsy/hardy install) caused this.
<mnemonic_> crimsun, without pulseaudio, ff3b starts just fine.
<crimsun> mnemonic_: to be honest, I'm not particularly interested in cross-grades, because they're neither supported nor supportable.
<crimsun> mnemonic_: if you can reproduce the symptom using an Alpha 4 desktop CD, that's something different altogether.
<crimsun> mnemonic_: partial cross-grades and dist-upgrades are /incredibly/ difficult to troubleshoot, because there are far too many variables, e.g., toolchain skew, silent ABI change, etc.
<mnemonic_> crimsun, yup. Maybe I'll try a live cd later.
<crimsun> mnemonic_: in this case (in the spirit of DIY), mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak && pkill firefox-bin ; ps -C pulseaudio ; firefox-3.0&
<WorkingOnWise> Is ked4 stuck in a dependancy hell? I try to install it and am told that  kdebase-runtime is needed but not installable. I try to select  kdebase-runtime and am told that kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 is needed but wont be installed. I try to install kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 and am told that kdebase-runtime!!
<WorkingOnWise> kde4, not ked4....hehe
<Assid> heya
<Assid> is something wrong with alpha4?
<Assid> damn thing drains my laptop battery faster
<zoke> Assid, do you have an intel processor ?
<zoke> becase powertop can help you determine what is going on
<zoke> http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/powertop/
<Assid> yes
<zoke> my guess is one program is just draining your power, figure out what it is and then bug report it
<Assid> nah.. im using the same applications i did all this time
<Assid> just that i updated to alpha4 and wham.. its lower
<Assid> also emerald crashes more often
<Assid> and if you resume after suspend.. it crashes compiz
<zoke> Assid, if it is a regression then file a bug for sure.
<JanC> Assid: seriously, like zoke said, powertop is really useful to find which programme causes your problem
<Assid> libata
<dejv_ntb> regarding suspend
<dejv_ntb> does stock suspend work for you?
<Assid> stock suspend?
<dejv_ntb> the one that ships with ubuntu by default
<dejv_ntb> swsusp I guess
<Assid> ummm.. im using the one that comes with ubuntu
<Assid> i dont think i installed anything in particular for suspend
<JanC> libata might wake-up the kernel "too often" because some application is polling something..
 * dejv_ntb 's laptop is somewhat enchanted since Feistys final
<JanC> try to find which application causes this
<Assid> trying
<dejv_ntb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/123002
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123002 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Broken suspend on 2.6.20-16.29" [High,Confirmed]
<dejv_ntb> wasn't repaired neither in feisty, nor in gutsy, nor in hardy
<coz_> hey guys  just upgraded to hardy and there is no nautilus   "Nautilus depneds on libeel2-2(>=2.21.90) but 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<dejv_ntb> while uswsusp works fine
<Assid> http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1vf7.png
<Assid> weird.. my suspend works.. but i think the system crashed shortly after
<bardyr> dammm
<Assid> ?
<dejv_ntb> uswsusp works fine for me
<Assid> whats uswsusp ?
<Assid> im not using that.. i dont thinkso
<Assid> im using the system's suspend
<dejv_ntb> I only had to change /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-hibernate-linux to use s2disk instead of the stock mess
<dejv_ntb> and no problems while suspending or hibernating occured
<dejv_ntb> s2ram, s2disk, s2both
<Assid> my compiz goes nutty
<Assid> why cant we have a gui to manage the hibernate settings?
<tapas> hmm, man pages look a bit weird here in terminal on x86_64
<dejv_ntb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uswsusp
<Assid> im not using uswsusp
<Assid> am using the default one
<Assid> press the power button.. and then suspend
<dejv_ntb> I'm invoking it the same way
<dejv_ntb> g-p-m then asks hal to hibernate
<dejv_ntb> and hal runs /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-hibernate-linux
<dejv_ntb> I replaced this file with simple:
<dejv_ntb> #!/bin/sh
<dejv_ntb> s2disk
<Assid> the entire thing?
<dejv_ntb> yep
<Assid> i think it works here
<dejv_ntb> I keep a backup
<dejv_ntb> just in case somebody could help me debug it
<Assid> weird
<Assid> okay quick question.. my wifi keeps getting cut
<Assid> and connecting to it at times is a pain
<Assid> works fine for my bros mac
<Assid> anywasy.. brb.. lemme try suspend
<Assid> okay suspend or hibernate?
<JanC> wifi ==> check if you don't have neighbours using an overlapping channel...
<Assid> lemme try hibernate
<dejv_ntb> hibernate can AFAIK use all three methods
<dejv_ntb> swsusp, uswsusp, suspend2
<dejv_ntb> though it was developed for suspend2 primarily
 * dejv_ntb never used it
<Assid> okay
<Assid> i recovered from hibernate fine..  but the problem of compiz dying still happens
<kekZpriester> re
<Assid> i wonder if having a s2disk would make any difference
<Assid> okay who was i speaking to who suggested to use that
<dejv_ntb> is here somebody who develops/maintains suspend-related stuff?
<Assid> err pgadmin is old in the hardy packaes
<Assid> pgadmin 1.8.2 is the current stable
<akhenaton> hi; can anybody, please help me? i just installed hardy and couldn't find the restricted drivers manager. thanks
<akhenaton> i want to install nvidia driver
<rsk> it's called something else now afaik akhenaton
<rsk> like Driver manager
<akhenaton> ..and last time a had kubuntu installed (gutsy) it was simple to do that
<akhenaton> rsk: i can't locate any "manager" or something like that; i just don't want to break anythig (installing the nvidia binary driver manualy)
<rsk> fire up synaptic then
<rsk> and install the driver from there
<akhenaton> *adept; yup, i did that; there is no nvidia-glx; only nvidia-glx-legacy there
<akhenaton> (i have a geforce 7600 go; toshiba laptop)
<akhenaton> rsk: any ideea what to do? please help
<Assid> wouldnt that use the nvidia-new?
<akhenaton> Assid: that's what i thought, but there isn't any nvidia-new in hardy's repos
<Assid> err. im using it!
<Assid> atleast on my desktop i am
<Assid> the restricted manager loaded it up for me
<akhenaton> do you have hardy alpha 4?
<akhenaton> (like me)
<Assid> yes
<Assid> but you still had to run some nvidia-settings or something after that to make use of the driver
<akhenaton> and what's the "manager"'s name?
<akhenaton> i can't find anything useful in the default install (start/k menu)
<akhenaton> "proprietary driversfor devices (restricted)" is checked
<akhenaton> multiverse enabled too
<akhenaton> i dunno what to do next :|
<Assid> system > administration > driver setup
<akhenaton> i managed to install nvidia drivers in gutsy, but in hardy seems not to be present in the repos
<Assid> weird works here
<RAOF> akhenaton: They certainly are.  You're looking for "nvidia-glx-new", yes?
<akhenaton> Assid: "administration"? can you, please, elaborate a little; i don't understand
<Assid> i got my softmodem on lappy requiring it.. and nvidia requiring it there
<akhenaton> RAOF: yes
<akhenaton> i do search just "nvidia" in adept to see all the packages; nvidia-glx-legacy is the only one present
<akhenaton> (only "glx" one)
<Assid> akhenaton: run jockey-gtk
<akhenaton> Assid: my installi is quite fresh; hardy alpha 4, all restricted and multiverse, mediubuntu (and so on) are enabled :|
<Assid> thats on gnome atleast
<Assid> akhenaton: afaik .. it should be installed out of the box
<akhenaton> Assid: maybe; in gutsy was (out of the box); i understand that hardy is not final/stable yet, but i decided to try it
<Assid> i said this earlier already.. im on hardy and it came here
<Assid> on 2 machines
<ethana3> that visual refresh is really good news
<ethana3> i like those themes.. it would be nice to not have to go out and find them to use them
<akhenaton> Assid: then.. can you, please, tell me what's the "manager"'s name? (or how to launch the restricted driver installer)
<Assid> [03:11:12] <Assid> akhenaton: run jockey-gtk
<Assid> [03:11:18] <Assid> thats on gnome atleast
<Assid> i said this earlier
<akhenaton> Assid: are you sure? i have kde here :|
<PriceChild> loving policykit
<Assid> akhenaton: look in some option in the menus' it should be there..
<Assid> else try running that
<Assid> i know its there
<akhenaton> Assid: i allready looked in the menus (everywhere); no option, no nothing; it seems jockey thingie is my last hope
<Assid> try sudo jockey-gtk actually
<Assid> it mgiht need sudo
<akhenaton> Assid: thanks; i'll try that
<ethana3> ooh, authentication system updates
<ethana3> do we have a GUI for choosing between signature, password, facial recognition, and thumbprint yet?
<akhenaton> Assid: but jockey drags a lot of deps with it
<akhenaton> (gnome deps)
<Assid> thats cause your using kde.. i dont have a kde one arond me.. nearest kde installation would be my sisters laptop.. and thats offlimits atm cause the lights are off.. and i dont know where her lappy is
<akhenaton> Assid: maybe kubuntu team haven't prepared a "jockey" replacement for kde, yet :|
<Assid> nah.. i know the device manager is there.. i used it for my sisters lappy
<Assid> and ive used it on gutsy as well
<akhenaton> on gutsy worked for me too
<Assid> so its gotta be there on this as well
<Assid> ask around.. there must be someone here who might know
<Assid> sorry..
<Assid> alrite . im off.. its almost 3.30 am
<Assid> night folks
<akhenaton> Assid: good night
<akhenaton> anybody with kubuntu hardy alpha 4 (2.6.24-5 linux kernel) has sucesfully installed the nvidia restricted (3d/glx) drivers? can anybody help me?
<RyanPrior> My USB subsystem keeps dying. Is there some way I can figure out why, and how to prevent it? I am trying to copy a large file to my USB hard drive and my USB keeps dying and killing the operation halfway through.
<bardyr> RyanPrior, are you using nautilus_
<DanaG> To me, Jockey sounds like something about a horse.
<DanaG> What's with the name?
<DanaG> (I mean, I know a jockey is a horse racer, but what does that have to do with restricted drivers?)
<crimsun> think "driver".
<akhenaton> i think no driver (module) is out (2.6.24-5 kernel) for jockey (to ride on it)
<Andre_Gondim> I am using Hardy Alpha 4, and I have one CMI 8738 sound card, but does not have sound, when I was with Gutsy, I change my sound card and works, is there some way to change de sound card without reboot pc?
<akhenaton> at least i have no more problems with intel hda (sound)
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: no sound with PulseAudio or no sound with ALSA period?
<crimsun> those are two distinct symptoms, BTW.
<akhenaton> Andre_Gondim: rmmod and modprobe?
<crimsun> modprobe -r, BTW.
<DanaG> That reminds me.... I wish somebody would make a Cardbus or Expresscard C-Media Oxygen-based card.
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, yes, there is the both, if i change, how can i do to do this without reboot pc?
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: what are you changing?
<Andre_Gondim> crd1b, my sound card, from alsa do pulseaudio, like you said, i have this option
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: if it's a usb audio device, sure.
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: if it's an isa or pci audio device, no.
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, it's a pci
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: it's unclear whether you intend to change a /setting/ or /physical cards/.
<Andre_Gondim> crd1b, setting
<Andre_Gondim> crd1b, sorry
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, setting
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: which setting?
<crimsun> a parameter to insmod?
<crimsun> unloading's fairly straightforward: sudo /sbin/alsa force-unload
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, so, when I was using gutsy, and my gutsy started without sound, I changed the option in volume control
<crimsun> reloading is simple, too: sudo modprobe snd_pcm && sudo modprobe snd-cmipci whateverparam=whatevervalue
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: meaning you changed which mixer element is controlled, or...?
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, yeah, i changed wich mixer element and works, in gutsy, but in hardy doen't works
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and run it.
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: then tell me the URL it generates.
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, ok, wait a few
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, http://bulletproof.servebeer.com/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.changelog
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: err, no.  The pastebin URL.
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, sorry, i don't understaian, what i need to do?
<PriceChild> I'm really liking firefox 3, when downloading files, its so quicker to get its act together
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: you need to execute the script from a prompt.
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, i did
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: you executed "bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh" (presuming you saved the script to your Desktop)?
<Andre_Gondim>  http://pastebin.ca/890666
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun,  http://pastebin.ca/890666
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: do you want to use your onboard or the cmi?
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, cmi
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: it is the default card.
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: is this a clean install of Alpha 4?
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, yes, I installed yesterday
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: mute & zero all the IEC958 controls (presuming you're not using IEC958).
<akhenaton> crimsun: is it normal not to have a master volume? i only got pcm volume :|
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: and -- is "pasuspender -- aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav" audible?
<crimsun> akhenaton: on HDA codecs?  Yes.
<crimsun> akhenaton: messy but certainly "normal".
<akhenaton> crimsun: yes, it's a hda codec (realtek alc861)
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, i do not understain, what I need to do?
<akhenaton> crimsun: thanks; i thought it's another odd thing on my sound card
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: use alsamixer to mute those controls.  Then run the pasuspender command (all of it between the double quotes)
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: I need to go; I have a train to catch.
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, good luck
<akhenaton> ciao, crimsun
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: the point of the pasuspender test is to see if you can get any audible output via ALSA direct
<akhenaton> and thanks again, crimsun
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, is pasuspender a command?
<bernier> Hi, is compiz working in alpha 4?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, how well does the C-Media Oxygen work in Linux?
<Dr_willis> bernier,  it seems to be working here. :)
<bernier> NICE
<bernier> <Dr_willis> do I need to compile fglrx or it's in the repo?
<Dr_willis> I dont use fglrx. i got an nvidia card.
<Dr_willis> I imagine its in the repos.
<underwatercow> Is anyone else having trouble running KDE apps like Kate?
<underwatercow> yes? no? anyone?
<Dr_willis> not tried. :)
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: would you mind trying in hardy? lol
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: It's rather annoying
<Dr_willis> not on a hardy machine right now. so i cant.
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: sadness...
<underwatercow> Dr_willis: You have failed me for the last time...
<Lynet> Anyone else having trouble with Hardy in Vmware?
<underwatercow> I'm having trouble with hardy NOT in vmware
<underwatercow> ;-D
<Lynet> :-D
<bardyr> i dont have any problems with hardy atm, but im afraid of opening nautilus
<underwatercow> nautilus works fine in general
<bardyr> underwatercow, as long as you dont trash anything
<underwatercow> bardyr: no problems for me there either
<underwatercow> bardyr: bardyr: Can you run KDE apps with no errors?
<bardyr> underwatercow, trash your wine folder and empty your trash
<underwatercow> bardyr: I would prefer to keep my wine folder, thanks
<underwatercow> :-D
<bardyr> then copy it and trash the copy :)
<underwatercow> bardyr: can't I delete something else?
<bardyr> it will begin to delete all your files
<underwatercow> I have deleted things
<underwatercow> and emptied the trash
<underwatercow> and had no problems
<underwatercow> it freaks if I try to OPEN the trash, but that's no biggie
<bardyr> underwatercow, the problem is that trash follows symbolic links
<underwatercow> bardyr: ahaha... well good thing I don't have very many symlinks, nor do I generally delete them
<underwatercow> bardyr: So... can you run KDE apps like Kate ok?
<bardyr> i have not heard about any KDE issues, but then again i dont use KDE
<Lynet> Anyone knwo why the clock is messed up (runs way too fast, like 10-100* too fast) when running as a vmware guest?
<mohbana__> hi guys where is the removal log for synaptic kept?
<ethana3> can I tell xorg to completely reconfigure itself to the safe graphics settings it had when i installed?
<bardyr> ethana3, rename xorg.conf
<bardyr> and run X with --configure
<ethana3> can i just remove xorg.conf?
<ethana3> i didn't do anything worthwile that worked..
<ethana3> i'm going to do that..
<mohbana__> hi can anyone help please
<tapas> hi, where does trackerd store its index files?
<ethana3> bardyr: how do i run x with --configure when its already running/
<bardyr> ethana3, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<RAOF> tapas: ~/.cache/tracker, IIRC
<ethana3> ok
<bardyr> ethana3, or just restart
<ethana3> will it do --configure simply because of the absence of xorg.conf?
<bardyr> no, do the stop cmd and type sudo X -configure
<ethana3> oh, ok
<RAOF> bardyr: What does -configure do that just not having an xorg.conf doesn't?
<bardyr> ethana3, you dont need a xorg.conf but i think the restricted-drivers-manager will break without one
<bardyr> RAOF, -configure writes and xorg
<bardyr> xorg.conf
<RAOF> Ah, right.
<RAOF> Any reason not to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<bardyr> X.org is better
<bardyr> but they do the same job
 * DanaG just uses manual configgeration (yes, misspelled on purpose).
<ethana3> ok, it put me back on radeon
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-26
<linuxman410>  how do you remove your old openpgp key if u got a new one
<linuxman410>  how do you remove your old openpgp key if u got a new one i need to remove first key i have two of them
<sectech> Not looking for support,  just a general question and are looking for a general answer.   Are there still Nvidia restricted drivers in Jaunty?
<sectech> yes/no is all I am looking for
<RAOF__> Yes.
<sectech> Good enough
<RAOF__> There are also shiny new open-source nouveau drivers, too.
<sectech> Awesome....  Someone post to our newsgroup saying that there arn't any Nvidia restricted drivers in Jaunty, which made no sense so I thought I would verify
<sectech> I just bought a 22 inch monitor and are now running dual monitor support lol...
<RAOF__> nouveau is awesome for that :)
<sectech> It probably WILL break when I upgrade.... but I can fix it
<RAOF__> The nvidia restricted drivers still need an xorg.conf option, because they don't officially support our Xorg version.
<sectech> Finally though some decent nvidia drivers that arn't closed source.
<RAOF__> No (supported) 3d from nouveau, though, and no suspend/resume.
<sectech> maybe now when I triage bugs and they deal with nvidia stuff I won't be thinking they are up the creek without the paddle...
<RAOF__> But better 2d performance than nvidia, and nicer dual-head support.
<sectech> meh, don't care about 3d that much.... I don't use it
<sectech> Is there going to be a doc with all the changes when it comes to that?
<sectech> it might get a little confusing trying to triage nvidia stuff if we don't really know what changed
<RAOF__> Yeah, the release notes as normal.
<sectech> It's a start I guess
<RAOF__> Well, the nouveau drivers are in Universe; the only people using them will be those who want to test them.
<sectech> yeah but I end up triaging the reports that come in... (I'm a member of bug-control), I'll talk to my clan about some kind of guideline to go by for those then
<RAOF__> launchpad.net/nouveau has some guidelines for bug reports against nouveau; basically, they're worthless without an Xorg.0.log _and_ a dmesg log with an appropriate option.
<FFForever> how do i get rythmbox-client?
<andersk> By spelling it correctly (rhythmbox-client).
<FFForever> yeah kinda figured that...
<Naddiseo> OK, so how do I create a patch? (for gnome-panel)
<Naddiseo> I spent the day creating a patch for bug #192009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192009 in gnome-panel "gnome panel has no way to specify on which screen it should appear" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192009
<Naddiseo> modifying gnome-panel's source*
<Naddiseo> Nevermind, found the docs.
<jrgp> ah
<jrgp> I just upgraded to jaunty and keep getting this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-932634.html
<jrgp> I can get into failsafe terminal fine
<jrgp> but when I try to login to normal gnome or fluxbox, I get the error in that post
<jrgp> right, so...any ideas
<jrgp> ?
<lamalex> hey, I just selected ext4 as my fs, but it created an ext3 partition
<lamalex> what gives
<Tekno> hello
<Tekno> my firefox is missing icon
<Tekno> in firefox.desktop there is icon=firefox
<Tekno> but icon file seems to be missing
<Tekno> how to fix?
<kab> Tekno, my firefox.desktop looks like this
<kab> Exec=firefox %u
<kab> Terminal=false
<kab> X-MultipleArgs=false
<kab> Type=Application
<kab> Icon=firefox-3.0
<Tekno> well i tried that firefox-3.0
<Tekno> doesn work either
<Tekno> doesnt
<greatcaffeine> Does anyone happen to know why xorg.conf is completely blank in 9.04?
<Tekno> because Xorg generates it itself when needed in startup
<greatcaffeine> So are the configuration values stored anywhere?
<Tekno> no
<greatcaffeine> Interesting...  thanks for the info. :)
<tritium> greatcaffeine: if you need to specify specific things, you *can* create one
<Tekno> yea, it reads xorg.conf, but if some of configuration isn't there, that  will be generated
<greatcaffeine> Well, what I was specifically trying to do was manually increase the amount of RAM allocated to my GMA 950.
<greatcaffeine> I know there used to be a "videoram" option, but I'm not sure if it does anything.
<greatcaffeine> And then I was surprised when xorg.conf was totally blank. :)
<Tekno> :)
<Tekno> but guess what
<Tekno> i was very surprised when I found that also FSTAB was empty on my system
<jrgp> 0_)
<jrgp> for me /etc/fstab is not in any way empty
<Tekno> yea, that's only empty if HAL does mounting
<greatcaffeine> Yeah, my fstab has some junk in it.
<jrgp> makes sense considering I've a slightly complex hd layout
<greatcaffeine> Have you guys gotten sound to work in Jaunty?
<jrgp> greatcaffeine, it does work
<jrgp> it's just set very very low
<jrgp> you've got to use alsamixer + a certain argument and raise it higher
<greatcaffeine> hm
<greatcaffeine> I've looked around in gnome-alsamixer and all of the levels look fine...  nothing is muted.
<jrgp> I mean the command line version of alsamixer
<jrgp> there's a certain switch which shows everything
<pwnguin> ok, ive been wondering this for a while now, what determines when a package is held back?
<pwnguin> for example deluge torrent
<cwillu> pwnguin, depending on an old version of a package that you don't have, or that other packages need the newer versions of
<pwnguin> even dist-upgrade won't touch it
<cwillu> pwnguin, mark it for upgrade in synaptic, and see what packages it says will be removed (aptitude would tell you too)
<pwnguin> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109699/
<pwnguin> i thouhgt dist-upgrade didn't care about removing packages
<cwillu> pwnguin, obsolete packages
<cwillu> it won't break the dependencies of stuff that is installed though
<pwnguin> im confident it's fine
<cwillu> it's just willing to remove packages in order to do it
<cwillu> pwnguin, did update-manager offer to do a partial upgrade?
<pwnguin> but im not sure why dist-upgrade won't do this
<pwnguin> cwillu: nope
<pwnguin> its grayed out in distribution updates
<cwillu> pwnguin, I mean, it didn't pop up a dialog when you started it?
<pwnguin> i dont run the gui tool often
<pwnguin> bad habit i guess
<cwillu> not terribly
<cwillu> dist-upgrade in apt-get?
<cwillu> or aptitude?
<pwnguin> apt-get
<cwillu> oh
<pwnguin> i just tested aptitude and it seems willing to do it
<cwillu> aptitude is recommended over apt-get these days iirc
<mvo> pwnguin: from first glance it might be a glitch with the resolver in apt that you are hitting, that it things the new version is not that interessting because   deluge-torrent-common needs to be removed -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true will tell you for your
<cwillu> ...because of the dependency handling
<pwnguin> i thought apt-get was just a frontend to aptitude for lamers like me these days
<cwillu> apt-get is a frontend to dpkg
<pwnguin> mvo: you got cut off
<mvo> its really that apt-get and aptitude are frontends to libapt
<mvo> but aptitude has some additional goodies :)
<mvo> like a different resolver for dependency problems
<pwnguin> alright
<pwnguin> i just figured there was some circumstance that triggered these sorts of things
<pwnguin> obviously dep resolution is complex, if it can be reduced to sudoku
<cwillu> pwnguin, it can also be reduced to packing boxes into your car
<cwillu> (as can sudoku, as a matter of fact)
<pwnguin> well, if its just a failure and not some packaging heurestic i wasn't aware of, i feel better
<mvo> we usually help the poor little resolver in apt by helping in cases like this with transitional pakcages and this like
 * cwillu huggles banshee-1
<cwillu> !info banshee-1
<ubottu> Package banshee-1 does not exist in jaunty
<cwillu> !info banshee-1 intrepid
<ubottu> Package banshee-1 does not exist in intrepid
<cwillu> nevermind that's a ppa transitional package...
<pwnguin> heh
<jrgp> banshee-1's only available in a special launchpad repository
<cwillu> jrgp, yes, I believe I said that :p
<naught101> is is currently impossible to akonadi and amarok together?
<naught101> for me, akonadi depends on mysql-server-core-5.0, and amarok depends on mysql-server-5.1, which conflict..
<cwillu> weird, my suspend/pm-utils/dbus/gnome-power-manager issues went away after unhooking the inhibit call, suspending, and then hooking it back up
<cwillu> won't reproduce now
<BUGabundo> cwillu: come again?
<BUGabundo> I can't make my suspend work, but hibernate and resume works fine!
<cwillu> BUGabundo, pm-suspend would work, but suspend through gnome-power-manager wouldn't work at all
<BUGabundo> was about to report a bug with GPM
<cwillu> would disconnect the network, and reconnect, but nothing else would happen
<BUGabundo> 'cause it won't manage lcd bright after resume
<cwillu> traced the execution into the same pm-suspend that I was running by hand:  it was getting there
<cwillu> but getting caught in a inhibit hook
<cwillu> was trying to figure out which one, and changed the inhibited function to always return no
<cwillu> suspended from gnome, worked as expected
<cwillu> reverted the change to inhibited()
<cwillu> and... it still worked
 * BUGabundo is lost!
<cwillu> (inhibited is in /usr/lib/pm-utils/functions)
<cwillu> no idea why it's working now, some state must have been changed in a file somewhere to make it start working again
<cwillu> but it was persisting across reboots, dpkg -P remove's of pm-utils and related, etc
<cwillu> but now it works...
<cwillu> BUGabundo, toshiba satellite?
<BUGabundo> naa
<BUGabundo> OEM S37S
<cwillu> they have a problem like that
<BUGabundo> Asustek/ASI barebone
<cwillu> BUGabundo, try closing the lid for 4-5 seconds (at least, long enough that the screen turns off)
<cwillu> after a hibernate
<cwillu> ...and resume
<BUGabundo> humm
<cwillu> alternatively, try killing gnome-power-manager and restarting it, see if that bring it back
<BUGabundo> stupid question: Why?
<cwillu> because it works around it for the toshiba, apparently :p
<BUGabundo> what does closing the lid do that is so special?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, triggers some acpi related something somewhere
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> ok
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> don't make it sound like I said anything useful explanation-wise :p
<cwillu> 'cause I didn't :p
<cwillu> but never underestimate what sideeffects things can potentially have :p
 * cwillu checks his hibernate
 * cwillu 's hibernate works
<cwillu> now, we just need to get that silly "gnome-power-manager polls xorg in a horrible way causing massive performance problems on intel" bug cleared away
<BUGabundo> i0m using usw and it works great
<cwillu> doesn't work on my lappy
<BUGabundo> regular hibernate was also working well with old kernel
<BUGabundo> haven't tested with -5
<BUGabundo> but suspend (or better yet resume from suspend) is broken
<BUGabundo> I also have an Nvidia, what can be the cause for the brekage
<BUGabundo> or my eth card
<BUGabundo> cwillu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/321415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321415 in gnome-power-manager "LCD dim and power managements doesnt work after hibernate" [Undecided,New]
<cwillu> bug #307306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307306 in gnome-power-manager "upgrade to 2:1.2.99.2-0ubuntu1 makes session utterly slow" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307306
<BUGabundo> cwillu: session??
<BUGabundo> please explain?
<BUGabundo> there were great changes in gnome session
<cwillu> BUGabundo, not gnome-session, the session in general
<BUGabundo> that will make it wait a few more secs until everything is really loaded
<cwillu> no
<BUGabundo> as oposed to before where stuff will be appearing at bits
<cwillu> we're talking about pauses a couple times per second, mouse cursor jumping around, etc
<cwillu> xorg's log shows that it's polling for edid information several times a second
<BUGabundo> checkout my bootcharts
<BUGabundo> and see if you can relate the events
<BUGabundo> http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart
<cwillu> it's not a bootup
<cwillu> it's not boot up at all
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but I record mine past 90 secs after login
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> so I cacth extra stuff
 * BUGabundo thinks we are talking about diff stuff, right?
<cwillu> boot charts aren't legible, won't show me anything above the 595px version, and you can't see anything
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I'm not talking about gnome-session
<cwillu> I'm talking about the Gnome Session
<cwillu> i.e., you're logged into gnome
<BUGabundo> so u fell the desktop experience is sluggish?
<BUGabundo> is that right?
<cwillu> it's clearly buggy
<cwillu> the mouse cursor jumps back to where it was half a second ago, and then flashes back
<cwillu> keystrokes aren't registered for several seconds
<cwillu> xorg is pegging the cpu
<cwillu> and killall -STOP gnome-power-manager makes it all better
<BUGabundo> wait
<BUGabundo> I'm confused
<BUGabundo> is this during regular use, ie, all day
<BUGabundo> or just after the inicial login
<cwillu> this is from the moment the session starts
<BUGabundo> for a few secs?
<cwillu> and it never stops
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> sure... I see that too...
<BUGabundo> kinda looks like WinXP
<BUGabundo> llololol
<BUGabundo> afte login, stuff is still being loaded!
<cwillu> no, it's not for a few seconds, it's for as many hours as I'm willing to let it run
<BUGabundo> not me....
<cwillu> tell you what, you reread _everything_ I just wrote, and then start talking to me again :p
<BUGabundo> for me its about 20-30 secs after login
<BUGabundo> then I have FULL crontrol
<BUGabundo> that's why I presented you with my bootchatrs
<BUGabundo> its visible there, those few extra sec where stuff is still beeing loaded
<BUGabundo> and then it stops
<cwillu> ...but I never said anything about boot up, or session start :p
<BUGabundo> I may have miss understood
<BUGabundo> so in your case GPM is not stopping
<BUGabundo> after the inicial steps
<bullgard4> Where can I find an account how NetworkManager has changed since hardy?
<SiDi> bullgard4: look at intrepid's change notes, network-manager has changed a lot since then. I think you should look for the network-manager page on launchpad.net for full changelogs
<SiDi> bullgard4: the next ubuntu is jaunty by the way :)
<bullgard4> SiDi: Thank you for your advice.
<bullgard4> SiDi: Full changelogs à la https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/network-manager/0.7~~svn20081018t105859-0ubuntu1.8.10.1 is not what I am looking for. I am rather interested in a higher-level overview. Can you advise one?
<SiDi> bullgard4: if you're still under hardy, then i suggest you get on an intrepid/jaunty livecd :P
<SiDi> They made a lot of changes, esp. for wireless connexions, but it's been a few months ago so i forgot about it
<bullgard4> hm. Thank you for commenting.
<SiDi> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<SiDi> Here, they speak about it
<bullgard4> SiDi: Thank you very much again for your help.
<SiDi> bullgard4: you're welcome
<shadowhywind> hay all, having an issue. When ever i have kaffiene try to open anything (avi,mkv,mp3) it closes. Nothing gets reported on the console
<histo> upgrading to jaunty now
<khalidmian> do u recommend installing jaunty ? after all im in intrepid ibex which is not a LTS
<histo> khalidmian, not for your normal system
<histo> I wouldn't install it on a machine that you need to have any reliability right now.
<khalidmian> histo: when u say not for normal system - what does that mean?
<histo> reliabilty
<histo> If you can deal with it being broken and possibly having to reinstall due to some update that they are working on then yes install it. Otherwise stick witht he releases.
<khalidmian> histo: i have installed kubuntu within windows and dont have any imp stuff in it = can uninstall kubuntu and reinstall it im assuming applies to jaunty too?
<histo> correct
<histo> Is there a reason you want to install the alpha version?
<khalidmian> histo: ty ill give it a try wosrt come scenario ill revert to interpid ibex
<khalidmian> histo: fun - ?
<histo> Keep in mind if it aint broke don't fix it.
<histo> well in that case then go ahead wth.
<khalidmian> histo: ive uninstalled and reinstalled kubuntu quadra million times- a newbie so i just enjoy experimenting with it i guess
<khalidmian> histo: which means bottom line im just a regular user not a developer or a wizz kid
<histo> k.  See i use it as my only OS on some machines to installing jaunty on those wouldn't make sense. But I have a box that I just install this sort of thing on just to test and see if there are any bugs with my hardware.
<histo> Also you can use virtualbox and create virtual machines if you wanted.
<khalidmian> ill try it for now i only use kubuntu within windows so i see no harm
<khalidmian> ty for suggestion though
<khalidmian> histo:
<khalidmian> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<khalidmian> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-khalidmian" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<khalidmian> Error: "/tmp/kde-khalidmian" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<khalidmian> why on earth is it saying that
<khalidmian> is there a way for me to upgarde to jaunty via sudo or adept?
<fosco_> khalidmian: update-manager -d
<maxb> Really really don't try to upgrade just by editing sources.list
<khalidmian> fosco_: im on kubuntu this only installs synaptic
<fosco_> don't know about adept, but you can install update-manager
<khalidmian> bash: kdesu: command not found
<charlie-tca> Okay, Did brasero break on Ubuntu today? Or, is it just Xubuntu that broke it with the updates?
<maxb> charlie-tca: Define break? Upgrade problem? Already fixed in the archive.
<charlie-tca> One package won't update, brasero won't burn cd's because of today's updates
<DrHalan> hey i want to compile against librt on AMD64 but it complains about -fPIC not begin set
<lamalex> has anyone done an ext4 install? I tried last night but even though I told the partioner ext4, it did ext3 anyway
<kab> lamalex, I do
<kab> :) /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<lamalex> hmm I wonder why mine REFUSED
<lamalex> my whole partitioner was buggy
<lamalex> couldn't edit partitions, had to delete then create new ones
<lamalex> the iso checked out ok
<histo> What up with th restrcited drivers tool?
<histo> Its showing none availible for my card. nvidia?
<kab> histo install your nvidia driver with synaptic or apt-get
<Edico> hello
<kab> hello
<Edico> why ubuntu doesn't have default aliases configured for the shell?
<Edico> it should have
<Edico> It's so odd for a linux distribution to came default with desktop effects and without a minimum aliases set!
<charlie-tca> Edico: There is normally a minumum set of alias in ~/.bashrc
<lamalex> histo: i'm pretty sure nvidia is totally fsck'd right now
<histo> lamalex, What is all this garbage about ignoreabi I'm trying to catch up
<Edico> charlie-tca, I meen colors for user@host
<lamalex> ignoreabi? no idea
<histo> Its annoying the way ppl chat on launchpad
<kab> histo, you can avoid this error in /etc/gdm/gd.conf
<kab> this lines gdm.conf:621:command=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -br -audit 0 -ignoreABI
<kab> gdm.conf:636:command=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -br -audit 0 -terminate -ignoreABI
<kab> gdm.conf:650:command=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -br -audit 0 -ignoreABI
<histo> kab?
<histo> I don't have any erros atm I'm running the nv driver
<histo> Wondering about getting a proper driver installed though thats why i'm trying to catch up to the current state but it appears people are confused whether 180.22 fixes it or not.
<lamalex> could try the neuveau drivers too
<lamalex> lol I would hardly call the nvidia driver "proper"
<kab> histo, ohh, if you want to run with the nvidia driver do that
<histo> kab, and then what install the nvidia-glx-180 package?
<kab> histo yes
<kab> you install the nvidia-glx-180 and modify the /etc/gdm/gd.conf, then your can use this driver
<histo> tryign it now
<kab> histo, good luck!
<histo> well still dl'ng
<maxb> kab: I really don't think that's the recommended way to do it. /etc/gdm/gd.conf says: "This file should not be updated by hand" on the third line
<maxb> I would suggest configuring it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead, since really it's nothing to do with gdm
<kab> maxb, In xorg.conf don't function with me
<maxb> works for me
<maxb> Section "ServerFlags"  Option "IgnoreABI"  EndSection
<kab> maxb, how  do you have the server flag section? or
<kab> maxb, I will try this in my next reboot
<blueyed> Can anybody help with or reproduce bug 309205 - using a MS Natural Ergonomic keyboard?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309205 in linux "2.6.28: Keyboard not usable during boot (cryptsetup passphrase)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309205
<hanasaki> just installed alpha 3 and have the updates..installed on ext4... cfdisk says its a ext3 disk.. whatsup?
<charlie-tca> It may be just an misprint yet?
<blueyed> hanasaki: probably cfdisk isn't aware of the new format yet? Similar to programs seeing ext3 as ext2, if they don't recognize ext3.
 * charlie-tca thinks that's what I tried to say, too
<Volkodav> hanasaki, what does it say on boot ?
<doedel> where can I read about the cool new features of 9.04?
<tawmas> doedel: have you tried the release notes? http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha3
<Peddy> I'm running Jaunty alpha 3, how would I completely remove KDE and all KDE apps?
<loic-m> Is there any plans to have thunderbird 3.0 in Jaunty or is it completely off?
<Peddy> How would I enable the Nvidia drivers in Jaunty? I have nvidia-glx-180 and the kernel source installed.
<andersk> Add these three lines to /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Section "ServerFlags", Option "IgnoreABI" "True", EndSection
<Peddy> thanks andersk
<x1250> Peddy, this should remove all kde apps: sudo aptitude purge kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5 kdelibs5-data libqtcore4
<Tekno> hell
<Tekno> how do I install Netbeans
<Peddy> Tekno, type 'sudo apt-get install netbeans' into a terminal.
<Peddy> Tekno, you might want to try #ubuntu in the future, this is a channel for discussing Ubuntu Jaunty (unreleased alpha).
<Peddy> So you'll get more help there :)
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-27
<Tekno> humm
<Tekno> I have problem regarding xorg
<Tekno> windows are very laggy and jerky after resolution switch
<Tekno> and moving them causes 100% cpu usage
<Peddy> Is there a known workaround for the Pulseaudio message Connection failed: Connection refused?
<cwillu> is pulseaudio running right now?
<gourgi> cwillu should be
<Peddy> cwillu, yes it is.
<cwillu> killing and restarting it do anything useful?
<Peddy> Nope
<Peddy> Ah
<Peddy> How would I add my user to the group pulse-rt?
<cwillu> running it in a terminal without the -D option might give you some relevant debug info
<cwillu> Peddy, shouldn't need to, but it's just a regular group
<cwillu> adduser peddy pulse-rt should do it (although that might be backwards, check adduser --help)
<Peddy> that's correct.
<Peddy> Hm
 * Peddy checks something
<Peddy> Would I need to reboot after adding myself to that group?
<x1250> nope, just restart pulseaudio
<Peddy> with /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart?
<x1250> pulseaudio -k; pulseaudio -D
<cwillu> you'd need to sudo -u peddy -s or something equivilent, no?
<cwillu> group changes don't take effect until something-something
<Peddy> excellent, thanks cwillu
<Peddy> it seems to work better now
<cwillu> k
<Peddy> Also, is it normal for Pulse to be 'configured for per-user sessions'? I remember in Intrepid it wasn't like that.
<cwillu> thought it was
<cwillu> intrepid isn't set to use a system-instance, if that's what you're asking
<Peddy> ok
<Peddy> How can I install Sun's java from apt?
<x1250> Peddy, googling?
<Peddy> x1250, nevermind, it was already installed.
<hggdh> well, there's the sunjava6 packages
<Peddy> yeah, I meant Java Web Start
<x1250> Peddy, for general (or basic) questions you'll have better luck in #ubuntu
<Peddy> thanks
<Z_God> what should I fill in when the jaunty alternate installer asks for a mirror?
<Z_God> I already tried {nl.de}.archive.ubuntu.com
<phixxor> hey guys
<phixxor> This question sounds pretty stupid even in my head, but
<phixxor> why exactly do new versions of software not work on everyone's computer
<hggdh> phixxor, because they bring in new functionality -- sometimes in a broken way
<phixxor> but I mean, they'd work on the dev's computer before they're added to the system, right?
<phixxor> so why don't they work on all configs
<phixxor> what interferes?
<pwnguin> well, one easy example is build failure
<pwnguin> most developers write software for the hardware they own
<pwnguin> so they don't test on 32bit x86, or ARM/ppc
<cwillu> phixxor, also, everyone has a slightly different configuration of software and hardware
<cwillu> the drivers for which don't all act the same
<cwillu> and then there's the issue of code that really only runs one time (changing configs during updates), which is trickier to test.  Any previous workarounds/hacks somebody has used will potentially cause a bug
<jpedroza> evening all. I have a small but to report in the latest build. I can't start kdm because of an error in nepomukservices. Error is segfault in libQtCore.so.4.4.3
<jpedroza> anyone else seeing this?
<legodude_> ugh
<legodude_> plasma is borked
<legodude_> once I fix it, no more updates for me until next alpha/beta comes out
<jpedroza> legodude_: I am in the same boat. I hope they get it squared away tomorrow.
<cwillu> legodude_, you say that now...
<jpedroza> I can't start kdm because of an error in nepomukservices. Error is segfault in libQtCore.so.4.4.3
<jpedroza> what distro are you running?
<jpedroza> duh, nevermind
<jpedroza> I thought I was in #KDE
<legodude_> ugh
<legodude_> I had it working so nicely
<legodude_> jpedroza: can't start kdm?
<legodude_> or plasma?
<legodude_> my plasma will seem to load, then core dump
<legodude_> ugh
<legodude_> anyone know how I poke at networkmanager without using knetworkmanager?
<Tekno> wicd is pretty good
<legodude_> how does it work?
<legodude_> looks to be a daemon of some sort?
<legodude__> ah, so wicd is not really what I wanted
<legodude__> I didn't realize that it replaces networkmanager
<legodude__> ugh, my konq if also buggy as heck
<legodude__> so is firefox
<Volkodav>  how do I set up certain cron jobs as root in Scheduled Tasks ? ie apt-get update
<pwnguin> Volkodav: im not sure that's a good idea
<pwnguin> what if you get asked a question?
<Volkodav> well yeah
<hggdh> Volkodav, update-notifier should do this specific task
<Volkodav> can I edit the time frame on it ?
<hggdh> I think you can, but I am not sure of the process. Try looking at /usr/share/doc/update*
<Volkodav> what's the default ? daily ?
<bluesmoke> yes, daily
<bluesmoke> Volkodav: It's scheduled so all the updates that show up have changelogs published as well
<Volkodav> ok
<bluesmoke> there is some lag between packages being published and the changelogs for them being published
<Volkodav> I noticed that
<hggdh> not really. The changelogs are all available as soon as the package is accepted
<hggdh> subscribe to the mailling list jaunty-announce to get them, if you want
<Volkodav> hmm noot printing after upgrade darn it
<Volkodav> all jobs shown as done though
<Volkodav> so far Jaunty feeld more stable then ibex in alpha - ibex was bad with X and other stuff
<Zetto> Someone can include Bug #251173 in the milestone of jaunty-alpha-5 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251173 in netbeans-ide "Update NetBeans to 6.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251173
<naught101> what is the package that provides the open/save dialogue for OpenOffice? is it part of gnome?
<Zetto> naught101, i think that this isn't the right place to ask it ^^
<naught101> Zetto: ... it's an ubuntu package...
<Zetto> naught101, i know, but i think that in a OpenOffice room ...
<Zetto> probably someone will know
<Zetto> naught101, try go to #dev.openoffice.org
<Zetto> naught101, i hope you find what you need
<naught101> :)
<Zetto> ;)
<Zetto> naught101, sorry by the curiosit, but are you using KDE 3 or 4 ?
<naught101> 4.2
<Zetto> naught101, what do you feel using it ?
<naught101> 4.2 is quite good. still missing one or two features from 3.5.x, but seems very stable.
<Zetto> hummm
<naught101> 4.0-4.1 weren't worth it
<Zetto> naught101, i think that i tryed only 4.0 and 4.1, i will try 4.2 later
<naught101> yeah, wait until 4.2-final comes out. Jaunty will be good.
<Zetto> naught101, ok, thank
<Zetto> i will sleep now, in my country now it is 05:09 am
<Zetto> bye all
<thehook_> are there any jaunty server iso's?
<peterz> why does amarok depend on mysql?
<RAOF> peterz: Because Amarok uses mysql?
<simion314> hi, i  am using kubuntu 9.04 and today after an update my network is not working , i am trying as usual to manualy configure dhclient but unfortunetly is not working and i have no more ideeas. http://pastebin.com/d2c1711a8
<peterz> RAOF: no it doesn't, it can use sqlite just as well.
<NickEd> Anybody help me about the "install" command on the ubuntu CD
<RAOF> peterz: No, it can't.  Not anymore.
<peterz> *blink*
<RAOF> peterz: It now *only* uses mysql.
<peterz> crap
<simion314> hi, i  am using kubuntu 9.04 and today after an update my network is not working , i am trying as usual to manualy configure dhclient but unfortunetly is not working and i have no more ideeas. http://pastebin.com/d2c1711a8
<RAOF> On the basis that asking people what _database_ they want their media player to use is insane.
<peterz> right along with running a database server for you media player being insane I guess
<peterz> :-(
<RAOF> It uses an in-process mysql, IIRC.
<RAOF> No setup required; it's basically sqlite on steroids.  This is why it needs 5.1; this feature is new in mysql 5.1.
<peterz> right, except that mysql-server-5.1 doesn't install properly
<peterz> which is why I noticed
<simion314> and after my update in kubuntu 9.04 the krunner is not starting and the networking, maybe after a new update will be fixed but i do not have networking to update :-((
<Peddy> Hi, I installed Jaunty alpha 3 and everything was running well. However, after some updates and a reboot, GDM doesn't start, and I only get a shell prompt. Could someone please help me fix this?
<Peddy> ah, it looks like xorg was somehow wiped out.
<simion314> hi, after an update my netwok is not working, i am trying to ping google using the IP but i get network unreacheble, the same computer works with ubuntu 8.10 so is no hardware problem, i updated(i remember gcc,cups and kde beeing updated and some libs kept back) and after i restarted(was not required but i wanted to do it) the network is not working, i have dinamic IP
<simion314> ping to 127.0.0.1 works, and dhclient gets the correct IP
<simion314> i mean it requests the IP and it recives  the same IP like when i am booting in the stable version
<simion314> please any ideea? ifconfig works with eth0 and i belive that it can't be driver  related but no ideea what is it
<BUGabundo> simion314, what does route says?
<simion314> BUGabundo: i do not tried that, tell me how to do it, use the route command ? but this is for DNS and pinging google with the IP is not working
<BUGabundo> simion314, yeha its just plain route
<BUGabundo> take a look at MAN for more info
<BUGabundo> it should show u where to send packages
<simion314> ok, thx
<Peddy> How do I enable ctrl-alt-backspace xserver-restart in Jaunty?
 * robin0800 I'm on jaunty alpha 3 abd adept appears to be downloading 4.2 now
<BUGabundo> robin0800, just get a daily
<BUGabundo> much better, less breakged then getting the updates
<simion314> BUGabundo: about my networking problem, the output of the command "ip route show all" is the same in bouth systems(one is working and one is not)
<BUGabundo> simion314, strange then
<BUGabundo> have u tried ifdown and ifup?
<simion314> BUGabundo: no, i tried dhclient eth0 here is the output http://pastebin.com/d2c1711a8
<simion314> and it gets the correct IP
<simion314> but i can't ping google from the ip i get in the working OS
<RAOF> DNS problem?
<BUGabundo> simion314, check your /etc/networking NS
<simion314> RAOF: no because if i ping googles ip i get network unreacheble
<BUGabundo> to see if dns entries are being set
<simion314> BUGabundo: i will restart my modem and i will get other IP and then i will see if it realy gets a correct IP or it uses the last working configuration
<simion314> infortunetly my working system does not suport ext4 and i have to reboot to read that file
<cwillu> some grief removing old kernels that a partial upgrade is removing, (2.6.27 series), each one is dying during the removal due to dkms trying to remove module folders that don't exist
<nicomen> gnome-display-properties stopped working two days ago or so. Is there a way to achieve the same things from console?
<nicomen> stopped working = window comes up, but the content of the window is blank, and the "label" thingy in the top corner also appears blanke (grey)
<nicomen> doesn't seem to be a problem with gnome-control-center itself, as that package was last updated 2009-01-09 on my system
<legodude__> hope for an update?
<nicomen> legodude__: hehe sure, it's just not just now, but other times it would be nice to quickly change between dual screen setups from command line
<legodude__> ah
<nicomen> if I want to download gnome-control-center to build myself, shouldn't apt-get source gnome-control-center # work?
<khalidmian> newbie here what to upgrade to jaunty pls help
<TheInfinity> khalidmian: you know that jaunty is alpha?
<khalidmian> TheInfinity: yes
<nicomen> khalidmian: sudo update-manager -d # but beware it's still in development
<TheInfinity> and you need much command line knowledge because it will break your system randomly?
<khalidmian> hmmm
<khalidmian> k
<TheInfinity> (randomly for someone who does not know what crashes there)
<TheInfinity> oh. wow. :o
<nicomen> hehe, well done ;)
<TheInfinity> "i am newbie i want pre alpha software" :/
<BUGabundo> pre alpha??
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<TheInfinity> BUGabundo: ok now its alpha3, but sometimes i just ask myself what ppl think if they ask such things.
<BUGabundo> nicomen, no need for sudo in update-manager
<nicomen> BUGabundo: ok
<BUGabundo> TheInfinity, i started with jaunty even before it reached alpha1
<BUGabundo> so i know what pre-alpha can be
<TheInfinity> BUGabundo: me too. but i think we both can handle missing xorg or something  like this ;)
<BUGabundo> yea
<BUGabundo> all but crashng at startup kmail
<BUGabundo> without mail, i'm lost
<BUGabundo> and then  i get backlog.... not good
<TheInfinity> i use ubuntu in vms only ;)
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> fake!!!!
<Kuaera> BUGabundo: You're getting the kmail crash too?
<TheInfinity> BUGabundo: i dont get away from os-x as main system, but i still need some ubuntu tools, and i like the idea behind ubuntu. so i am a ubuntu in vm only user ;)
<Kuaera> BUGabundo: I have two email accounts on my Kmail, and when I go to the inbox of the second, it always crashes instantly.
<BUGabundo> Kuaera, random crashs
<BUGabundo> most when i delete threads
<Kuaera> BUGabundo: Ah. Yeah, mine are really consistent :(
<BUGabundo> finally https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/317897 found a possible origin...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317897 in pulseaudio "pidgin crash with Pulse Audio" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> Kuaera, are those POP or imap /or even dIMAP) inboxs?
<BUGabundo> Kuaera, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/311521
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311521 in kdepim "Kmail Crash while deleting thread with custom keyboard shortcut" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Kuaera> BUGabundo: IMAP
<BUGabundo> humm corrupt indexs?
<BUGabundo> have u tried to remove them
<BUGabundo> ?
<Kuaera> Not yet... I'll do so a little later
<BUGabundo> there a menu icon to do it
<BUGabundo> other wise, close kmail, make sure the process is closed and also the kio's proc are dead
<BUGabundo> and then remove all *.index.*
<Kuaera> Refresh IMAP Cache?
<BUGabundo> wont do it!
<BUGabundo> Rebuild Index
<Kuaera> I'm trying to find which icon you mean
<BUGabundo> is what u want
<BUGabundo> menu Folder
<Kuaera> I do not see that option there.
<BUGabundo> sorry, its not available for IMAP
<BUGabundo> i dont use IMAP much
<BUGabundo> just POPs and dIMAP
<Kuaera> I'll try removing and readding the account
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> not sure it will work wither
<BUGabundo> sometimes it just reuses leftovers of the previous
<BUGabundo> is it an old account, upgraded from KDE3.5?
<Kuaera> Afraid not.
<BUGabundo> new account... okay
<BUGabundo> i had lots of trouble with the migration
<BUGabundo> eventually had to REDO everything from scrash
<Kuaera> I see.
<Kuaera> Well, thank you, in any case
<slavik> can evolution connect to exchange using libmapi yet?
<mahfiaz> hey, does anybody else has many hanging processes on just upgraded machine?
<gourgi> nope
<mahfiaz> openoffice hangs on export to pdf, acroread hangs right after opening a file
<jimqode> mahfiaz, can you ping localhost
<jimqode> loopback interface may be down
<jimqode> or your hostname may not be in /etc/hosts
<mahfiaz> I can ping and it's up
<mahfiaz> but it isn't on time of logging in
<zniavre1> !wiki virtualbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki virtualbox
<zniavre1> !wiki virtual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki virtual
<zniavre1> sorry wrong channel
<mahfiaz> I messed with firestarter, removed it and I don't know what file to edit to get policies to ACCEPT
<mahfiaz> but this happened quite a time ago and haven't stopped me from working, I simply flush iptables by hand and set policies
<DrHalan1> hey, ooo impress locks up here during editing
<mahfiaz> can you export to pdf from writer?
<DrHalan1> mahfiaz: it works fine
<mahfiaz> so I am still alone with lockup on exporting
<DrHalan1> guess so
<mahfiaz> anyone else getting mysterious hangs of programs?
<biouser> mahfiaz sometimes a bit
<biouser> I have to force quit firefox if I try to 'join audio' in twiddla which uses a JRE thing for VoIP
<biouser> my xterm has been half-hanging when I have like 50 tabs of vim up
<biouser> and I have to do some voodoo and say switch input modes and then back
<biouser> but I wouldn't necessarily say 'hangs' there because I don't have to force quit and I haven't seen it since the last xterm update
<mahfiaz> this is different, I get acroread to hang after opening and OO to hang on export to pdf, both worked yesterday
<biouser> mahfiaz ah, interestingly
<mahfiaz> and with no CPU activity at all
<biouser> my acroread plug-in is giving me blank right now in firefox
<biouser> so firefox apparently thinks I am looking at a pdf and has downloaded it but I get a blank screen
<biouser> I was about to reboot to see if for some reason that would fix
<biouser> just tying up my loose ends with my groups and IRC
<mahfiaz> what about opening acroread itself?
<pirroh> hi, could someone with ubuntu+1 paste me the output of cat /proc/sys/fs/epoll/max_user_instances ? thanks a lot
<hggdh> pirroh, 128
<pirroh> hggdh: thank you
<biouser> so acroread mozilla-plugin fails now
<gmathews> Hi which KDE version will be in Jaunty?
<TheInfinity> 4.2
<Volkodav> are they adding xfce 4.6 beta too ?
<Volkodav> I have it from xubuntu repos b 1 but it is at b3 already
<gmathews> 4http://download.kde.org/stable/4.2.0/KDE-Four-Live/KDE-Four-Live.i686-1.2.0.iso
<gmathews> 4.2 is out now
<Alexia_Death> is 4.2 already in the repros?
<fosco__> Alexia_Death, right now, kdelibs5 version in repos shows:
<fosco__> Version: 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1
<Alexia_Death> Sweet :)
<fosco__> Volkodav, don't think so, jaunty repos have Xfce4.3 right now
<Alexia_Death> Lets see how good it is when my dist-upgrade completes.
<gmathews> Who oversees new releases?
<gmathews> As in who decides if it ready to go the way it is..
<jpds> gmathews: Release team.
<spitfire> I have a wifi based in iwl3945, and I can't connect:/
<spitfire> http://pastebin.com/f11786f35 ^^
<DrHalan> does anyone else encounter apps like abiword or OOo locking up x constantly
<biouser> I don't have any ctrl-alt-backspace anymore
<biouser> haven't since upgrade to jaunty
<Pici> Correct
<biouser> Pici it is purposefully gone?
<biouser> for good?
<Pici> biouser: Its disabled upstream.
<biouser> if I'm going to upload an error report I need to run the program in terminal and paste the output .. this is the way?
<Pici> http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=335 may help you re-enable it if you need it.
<Unksi> biouser: paste the output to pastebin and paste the url here
<Pici> biouser: If that information is relevant, then yes, it may be helpful.
<Unksi> biouser: forget that somebody needs to learn to read :D
<biouser> okay Unksi Pici thanks ... have I not read something that I should have?  I am kind of busy :P
<Pici> biouser: I attended a discussion at UDS about it, dunno if it was mentioned much elsewhere.
<Unksi> Pici: do you remember the reason it got disabled?
<biouser> anyhoo... to start gtk-recordmydesktop I have to do all sorts of voodoo with my sound like 1) start ardour (for some reason I can't start jackd by itself) 2) open qjackcontrol & close ardour 3) ... I don't even know... I can get it to work about 10% of the time if I go through some crazy steps to massage pulse audio and such... I think things are getting better with pulse audio here in 9.04.. but any quick words of wisdom before i reb
<biouser> oot and try again?
<Pici> Unksi: Xorg made the decision to remove it by default. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgCtrlAltBackspace may provide more info
<Unksi> ok, thanks
<biouser> I presume that is a no...?
<biouser> sudo reboot now locked and loaded...
<Kuaera> Hm. Does the "ati" driver support XGL?
<DrHalan> Kuaera: why would you want to support XGL?
<Kuaera> DrHalan: Do not know; just that Xlib spouts numerous errors regarding the lack of the GLX extension.
<DrHalan> alriht
<Kuaera> gldemo spouts it about a dozen times, and glxgears spouts it once before segfaulting, sooo.
<Kuaera> ...rather, qtdemo spouts a dozen times, too. glxdemo spouts once, segfaults.
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> if firefox 3.1 is out after april 2009, will it be upgraded as soon as it is out in ubuntu 9.04?
<rom1v> or we'll have to wait until 9.10?
<rom1v> (like for ooo2.4 in ubuntu 8.10)?
<mst__> hi, anyone know how to change the default boot loader to lilo instead of grub?
<Tecumseh> good evening, could there be a bug in the alternate i386 alpha3 cd that prevends me from using a manual partition scheme?
<maco>  er, i thought that bug was fixed a few weeks before alpha 3's release...
<Tecumseh> me 2 but I just tried to install alpha3 this way and after assigning the existing partitions to their mountpoints and choosing / and swap to be formatted it fails with the error that the partition was unmounted unsafe
<Tecumseh> then a full halt and that's it. Ran a e2fck on the entire drive and no errors found
<maco> wait is there an NTFS partition?
<Tecumseh> yep, there is
<maco> thats why
<maco> unmount NTFS properly and do a chkdsk from windows 2x
<maco> e2fsck cant fix ntfs disks :P
<Tecumseh> damn, didn't think of that
<Tecumseh> been running without windows for the last 2 years but since recently had to put it back for work
<maco> gparted gives the "chkdsk /f" twice advice, so i remember it
<maco> itll offer to run the chkdsk on boot, so you say yes to that and reboot. then do that again
<maco> that should get the ntfs drive into a good state
<Tecumseh> ok, thanks a lot
<ABCD> I'm running the alternate install disk (alpha 3) right now in a VM, and for some reason, it just decided to install the Spanish language pack! (I only selected "English" everywhere, no other languages)
<ABCD> anyone else seen that happen to them?
<White_Pelican> where can I download jaunty fpr ubuntu?
<ABCD> White_Pelican: see the /topic
<White_Pelican> ty
<Peddy> Is there a way to suspend my system, with Nvidia binary drivers installed?
<Amaranth> suspend with nvidia? prayer
<Amaranth> oh, he left
<Peddy> Is there a way to suspend my system, with Nvidia binary drivers installed (like I could in Intrepid)?
 * Peddy apologises if he asked the question twice, since he timed out the first time.
<Amaranth> Peddy: prayer
<Amaranth> If it doesn't work there is nothing anyone can do to fix it
<Peddy> ok, I apt-get installed prayer, how do I use it?
<Peddy> :P
<Peddy> ok, lulz aside, can I install the Nvidia 173 drivers, without uninstalling xorg and all things related to xorg? Whenever I install it, xorg-xserver is removed.
<jpedroza> Peddy: I had to install with the nvidia installer for it to not remove xorg
<jpedroza> Peddy: Then you need to add the ABI flag in xorg.conf for it to actuially work
<Peddy> yeah, I've done the ABI thing.
<Peddy> is there an apt-get command which tells it to ignore the uninstalling of packages?
<jpedroza> Peddy: Not that I found in this case
<jpedroza> Peddy: But the binary installer for 180.22 worked fine for me. I have an 8600GT
<Peddy> ok
<DanaG> wtu?    * Update New Wave to 0.7.2 (LP: #XXXXXX)
<DanaG> bug xxxxxx
<DanaG> XXXXXX is not a number.  =þ
<hggdh> the packager forgot to either take out the reference, or to add it in...
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-28
<ffforever> anyone here?
<ffforever> this bug still affects me on jaunty https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/272247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272247 in linux "System freezes during boot, unless I hold a key down" [High,Fix released]
<dandel> oh boy... this last round of updates rendered the system unbootable.
<dandel> jaunty tho
<maxb> that's why they call it a development branch :-)
<dandel> it worked after the first reboot, but then after it failed to suspend properly the whole system went down on jaunty lol. ( regression from kerel changes in 8.04 to 8.10 )
<maxb> suspend issues are hardly "unbootable"
<dandel> it's been an ongoing issue though, my bug even got put as a duplicate even though after further testing i revealed my was not related to that.
<dandel> the 2.6.28 kernel fixed by fn keys on this laptop, which was broken for 2.6.27, however suspend issues still occur, and this is in both 2.6.27 and 2.6.28, however 2.6.24 didn't have this issue.
<maxb> Does anyone know if the "jaunty suspends again immediately after wakeup if suspended by keypress" bug has been filed?
<maxb> It's not the easiest thing to search for
<ffforever> maxb,
<ffforever> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/272247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272247 in linux "System freezes during boot, unless I hold a key down" [High,Fix released]
<maxb> ffforever: um, no
<ffforever> maxb, and it was fixed......... seems jaunty broke it =)
<ffforever> whoops i miss read the thing sorry
<roe_> anyone having success with X and an intel video chipset?
<Tekno> yea
<roe_> did you have to do anything funky?
<Tekno> no, just XAA insted of EXA to xorg.conf (better performance for GMA900)
<roe_> I"m using the 845
<roe_> you're setting an option XAA?
<Tekno> yes. windows movement was jerky and laggy without XAA
<roe_> so you created your own device section?  I guess the default is to have a blank xorg.conf
<Tekno> yap
<Tekno> Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"
<Tekno> does to Device section
<spitfire> Tekno: what?
<spitfire> does it help for 965
<spitfire> ?
<Tekno> I don't know
<spitfire> But what does it change?
<Tekno> if you are experiencing laggy and jerky windows
<spitfire> Exactly.
<spitfire> Tekno: sometimes.
<Tekno> then it should help
<spitfire> Mostly it;s smooth;)
<spitfire> What are cons of using it?
<Tekno> you need to exit xorg.conf
<Tekno> add Device section there
<Tekno> then paste Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"
<Tekno> http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2008/01/dude-wheres-my-xorg.html
<Tekno> there is sample
<Peddy> How do I install nvidia-glx-173 from apt without uninstalling xorg? I mean like this: http://pastebin.com/m549450a6
<roe_> after configuring xorg.conf by hand, I am able to startx, however, I get the background and a blank dialog box, and the machine just stalls there, nothing ominous in Xorg.0.log or syslog
<maxb> Peddy: IIUC. 173 is useless with Jaunty's xorg and that's why the dependencies are the way they are
<Peddy> ok, thanks maxb :P
<Amaranth> RAOF: dude, GNOME is killing compiz :/
<RAOF> Amaranth: In what way?
<RAOF> I mean, in what way _in particular_ :)
<Amaranth> RAOF: gnome-shell (default in 3.0) is gnome-panel + metacity + desktop drawing
<Amaranth> So if you want to use compiz you lose your panel and desktop
<RAOF> R
<RAOF> Right.  In _that_ way.
<Amaranth> RAOF: I was told by one of the devs XFCE is for people that want to build their desktop out of pieces
<Amaranth> So in about a year and a half no distro is going to ship compiz by default anymore
<Amaranth> 2 years if they wait a release to put gnome-shell as the default and use gnome-panel a little longer
<Tekno> there are distros without gnome...
<Amaranth> Which means compiz is either dead in 2 years or compiz needs to grow half a DE in 2 years
<Amaranth> Tekno: KDE distros use KDE 4 which has kwin
<Tekno> so ?
<Amaranth> Most people consider kwin compositing "good enough" to just leave it enabled
<RAOF> How tied to mutter is gnome-shell?  Absolutely?
<Amaranth> RAOF: gnome-shell is a plugin built on top of the mutter plugin system
<RAOF> Oh, right.
<Amaranth> And they don't seem willing to split them anyway
<Amaranth> I'm a man without a country
<RAOF> That's a bit sucky.
<RAOF> Also a bit sucky: audio in Kubuntu, particularly amarok.
 * RAOF wonders where kubuntu's 
<RAOF> "Please play my mp3's" option is.
<BUGabundo> is there a bluetooth irc channel ?
<Tamagotono> BUGabundo: #kdebluetooth
<BUGabundo> Tamagotono: thanks. but I meant for ubuntu!
<BUGabundo> gnome-phone-manager wont connect via Bluetooth
<BUGabundo> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-phone-manager/+bug/322239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322239 in gnome-phone-manager "gnome-phone-manager wont connect via Bluetooth" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> its been like than since ibex development cycle
<BUGabundo> hope it gets fixed for jaunty
<simion314> hi, ii had a problem with the networking in kubuntu 9.04 yesterday when updating,( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6625115 ), i do not found any solution so i reinstall kubuntu alpha 3 and made a update and i have again the networking problem and kde background is not rendered , is this a known or expected problem? the networking problem has no logic to me
<Tamagotono> BUGabundo: how about this #bluez-users  they may be able to help
<BUGabundo> thanks Tamagotono
<thehook_> hi =) when can i expect a server release of jaunty?
<Unksi> the same time as the others, next april
<BUGabundo> thehook_: april
<BUGabundo>  !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<thehook_> BUGabundo: i mean a alphaor beta version of cours
<thehook_> i noticed the alpha3 version was only a desktop and alternate version.
<thehook_> what about server edition?
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> I thought there were server too
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<thehook_> yeah, so did i until i was going to download alpha3 yesterday :P
<BUGabundo> its there thehook_
<BUGabundo> don't get milestones
<BUGabundo> just get the daily
<thehook_> thank you BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> A3 is a bit old already!
<BUGabundo> but who tries ALPHA on their servers??!!!?
<thehook_> BUGabundo: hehe i know what you're thinking :P but i'm only testing my scripts etc :)
<BUGabundo> I know!
<BUGabundo> it would be almost as stupid as me using alpha on my main laptop
<thehook_> I am making some script to install and configure lightweight and secure services with minimum user-interaction :) I have made one for installing nginx with php and mysql support already. and are making more for mail server (dovecot, postfix using mysql backend) and more you can find the ne for nginx here http://insecure.no/2009/01/easy-nginx-php-and-mysql-installer-script/
<thehook_> BUGabundo: we're both stupid I hear :P
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> share them with MOTU or server team
<thehook_> i was using alpha as well for hardy on my main computers :P
<BUGabundo> maybe you can get them as a TaskSel task
<thehook_> BUGabundo: you think so? if you're interested you are free to take a look and give me some feedback also :)
<BUGabundo> no need!
<BUGabundo> don't use servers that much
<thehook_> what was MOTU again?
<BUGabundo> already have my dovecote+postfix working as I want
<BUGabundo> Masters of the Universe
<thehook_> are you using mysql on dovecot/postfix?
<thehook_> virtual users
<BUGabundo> nope
<thehook_> ok
<BUGabundo> plain /dev/users
<thehook_> :)
<isaac> yesterday/today's update has caused my touchpad to stop working :(
<isaac> in a macbook
<BUGabundo> isaac: lucky you
<BUGabundo> mine (not mac) is acting like a double click
<BUGabundo> everytime! grrr
<isaac> BUGabundo: oh, sounds interesting too
<isaac> I am using a mouse for the first time in years
<BUGabundo> heheh
<jron> has anyone reported random file corruption issues with jaunty?
<jron> at first I thought it was ext4 acting up so I formated and went back to ext3... same problem.
<jron> memory is fine and smart reports my disk being ok too
<BUGabundo> I'm having trouble with torrents on xfs
<BUGabundo> the same thing jron?
<jron> BUGabundo: using ext3 now same problem
<jron> and yeah my torrents are getting corrupted
<BUGabundo> hummm
<BUGabundo> deluge is failing on me for the past week
<jron> are your files getting borked?
<BUGabundo> I had to fix the downloaded torrents with Transmission
<BUGabundo> but even that failed me with 2 of them
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> I see many logs telling me about Too many Open Files
<BUGabundo> humm Kernel bug?
<BUGabundo> 2.6.28-4 & 5 ?
<jron> where can I find that log?
<jron> right now i'm running 2.6.28-4-generic
<jron> i'd think more people would have reported it though... i mean that is a pretty big deal =)
<jron> I downloaded a vid, watched it, then downloaded and sfv application and ran it on my video's sfv... checked out OK. ran it again and bam 2 files were corrupt.
<BUGabundo> humm is it , 'cause i'be running both pidgin and kmail in gdb
<cwillu> jron, smartctl -t short /path/to/device, and then a minute or two later run smartctl -a /path/to/device
<jron> cwillu: i ran a long test last night for an hour and 40 min, results came back ok.
<jron> memtest was OK too.... the only thing left is software or the mainboard...
<jron> or smart isn't reporting correctly.
<cwillu> okay
<cwillu> what are your mount options?
<jron> it is just a default ext3 installation.
<jron> i first had the issue with ext4 and I thought it just wasn't ready... switched back to ext3 after a format and the problem is still here...
<cwillu> kern.log and syslog
<cwillu> ?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: and my case is / in etx3 and /home in XFS
<BUGabundo> installed from ibex and upgraded to jaunty
<jron> cwillu: nothing in the logs othher than 4-5 lines of normal output
<cwillu> BUGabundo, xfs is probably unrelated to jron's troubles
<BUGabundo> I only had data corruption and XFS fs errors recently
<BUGabundo> it never happened before
<BUGabundo> in almost 3 years using XFS
<asraniel> hi there. is there a little tutorial somewhere how to get the nouveau driver to work? i need it because the nv driver does not find the right resolution, and the binary driver does not work (71)
<fosco_> binary 180 works fine here
<asraniel> yes, but my card is not supported by 180, but i need 71, which does not support the new xserver
<asraniel> is there a way to create a x.org file from the current configuration?
<fosco_> X -configure
<asraniel> thank you . that new x server is still confusing without a config file
<fosco_> since X 1.5 xorg.conf is not needed
<fosco_> it is only usefull to force some options that can not be detected
<asraniel> fosco_: is there another way to change between the nv, nvidia and nouveau driver than the xorg.conf?
<fosco_> don't think so
<fosco_> but is so simple
<asraniel> ok. neither for the screen resolution? mine is fixed at 640x480
<fosco_> change Driver "nv" by Driver "nvidia" or Driver "nouveau" to change used driver
<asraniel> yeah that i know, i was just asking if there was another way.
<asraniel> you don't know by any chance how to stop the x server? because for  "X -configure" to work, the xserver can not run
<fosco_> X -configure works in a running server
<asraniel> not for me. but thats not a problem, found out how to stop it
<tuxxy__> hey anyone got any news on the nvidia binary drivers compatibility in Jaunty
<maxb> Only nvidia can know that
<asraniel> the 71 one does not work
<fosco_> tuxxy__: version 180 works fine for me
<fosco_> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2
<DrHalan1> is anybody esle having troubles updateing dictionaries-common?
<DrHalan1> anybyody?
<legodude_> nope
<teethdood> I just upgraded to Jaunty. No problems whatsoever with upgrading process (that's a first) I didn't even know I was using Jaunty
<teethdood> very nice!
<mahfiaz> stay upgraded and most likely you will encounter some :)
<mahfiaz> but good to hear about that
<mahfiaz> I really cannot say myself, I have mixed repositories and don't know yet how to get rid of external packages
<teethdood> so KDE4.2 is out, supposedly many good things are said about it. However people have been migrating to gnome in droves.
<teethdood> so I'm not even sure if I should give it a spin
<Unksi> teethdood: 4.2 is *a lot* better than 4.1
<DrHalan1> hm strange i get "Kann »./usr/share/app-install/desktop/egoboo.desktop« nicht erzeugen"  the german stuff means  cannot create" why is there a dot in the beginning?
<charlie-tca> It is trying to create in the current directory
<DrHalan1> yeah i know but that seems wrong
<DrHalan1> but maybe they cded to /
<DrHalan1> charlie-tca: now it complains about no free disk space but ive 136 gigs free :S
<shadowhywind> hay all i am having a odd issue with my touchpad. If I use the toucpad button to select, it pastes instead
<charlie-tca> DrHalan1: I have no idea what is wrong. Appears something is wrong with whatever is installing
<teethdood> ok KDE here I come. See you guys later
<DrHalan> hey, where can i find other sound themes? in synaptic?
<fosco__> gnome-look.org
<fosco__> but this is not a jaunty related question
<DrHalan> but ive a jaunty related question. all packages i try to install show me a full harddisc :S
<DrHalan> but nautlius tells me ive a lot of free space (136 gb)
<fosco__> df -h to see your free space
<DrHalan> fosco__ it shows the same.. ive only 4% of my disc that is moutned to / in use
<DrHalan> i should add that it only appears with some of the packages
<DrHalan> i think they all want to write to var
<fosco__> var is full?
<DrHalan> it shouldnt ive two discs one is mounted to / and one to home
<DrHalan> and both have plenty of free space
<fosco__> try to install anything and paste both command and error at pastebin.com
<DrHalan> sec
<DrHalan> its german im sorry http://pastebin.com/m21a89fa2
<fosco__> i understand nothing, sorry
<DrHalan> well i think that line is important "Cannot create »./usr/share/app-install/desktop/arora.desktop«: No space left on device"
<hggdh> and you do have space on /usr?
<hggdh> and on (perhaps) other filesystems? /tmp comes to mind
<maxb> DrHalan: pastebin the output of "df -h"
<DrHalan> as i said there shold be a lot of space
<DrHalan> yeah sec
<DrHalan> i translated it http://pastebin.com/m297a138b
<hggdh> I just checked to be sure, but arora.desktop is a quite small file
<hggdh> heh
<DrHalan> yeah desktop files are small
<hggdh> I know. I just wanted to be sure there was not a runaway
<hggdh> and /tmp is under /, as well as /var. Sigh
<DrHalan> yeah that is strange
<hggdh> DrHalan, did you try to look at the dpkg.log?
<DrHalan> maybe the message printed bei apt-get is just wrong?
<DrHalan> wheres that file?
<hggdh> it /var/log
<hggdh> it might be wrong, but what you get there is the text for a errno
<DrHalan> is there anything special i should look for?
<hggdh> difficult to know, since you should not even have this error... any and all errors on the last run..
<DrHalan> http://pastebin.com/m7fe94176 but that doesnt log any errors
<DrHalan> think there was also a kernel update as a notification tells me to restart. maybe i try doing that..
<hggdh> DrHalan, this error does not make much sense. Indeed perhaps rebooting may bring relief
<DrHalan> sec
<hggdh> then look at /var/log/apt/apt.log
<hggdh> term.log
<DrHalan> btw where did "open as admistrator" go?
<DrHalan> ah heck i jsut reboot :P
<DrHalan1> yeah taht fixed it
<DrHalan1> lets see if the problem reappears if i install some more packages
<DrHalan1> hm strange my webcam doesnt work anymore :(
<FFForever> how can i disable bluetooth?
<FFForever> i don't use it and it just sucks up my battery =P
<mahfiaz> most laptops have special button for this
<mahfiaz> if not then rmmod bluetoothmodule whatever it is, should do it
<FFForever> what can i do with my phone via bluetooth?
<DrHalan1> send files?
<DrHalan1> maybe use it as a headphone
<mahfiaz> browse also
<mahfiaz> have you searched for sync software?
<mahfiaz> opensync-plugin-moto - OpenSync Plugin for syncing with Motorola phones
<mahfiaz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530523
<FFForever> i have an android =P
<Amaranth> FFForever: If you have a G1 you should install Banshee
<Amaranth> FFForever: It has iPhone+iTunes levels of awesome with the G1
<FFForever> iphone+itunes levels?
<FFForever> Amaranth, yeah the g1 =P
<Amaranth> FFForever: http://abock.org/2008/11/17/banshee-14-hits-the-streets-packed-with-awesome/
<Amaranth> keeps things in sync with the amazon mp3 store between the two too
<maco> problem...resumed from suspend and now have no kbd in my session. Can login as other users fine.
<FFForever> cool, i only rooted my g1 so i could tether it =)
<maco> i'm using OnBoard to type. so slow
<Amaranth> maco: You somehow need to get HAL to send the "keyboard connected" signal, I guess
<FFForever> how come the default ath_hal and ath_pci NEVER work for me?, i always have to use ndiswrapper =\
<FFForever> Amaranth, how is banshee with the ipod?
<DrHalan1> how can it be that my UVC cams picture is extreeeemly dark?
<Amaranth> FFForever: it's alright as long as you don't mean iPod Touch
<Amaranth> FFForever: Doesn't sync play counts or rating afaik though
<FFForever> i have an ipod classic
<Amaranth> do you literally mean an "iPod Classic"?
<Amaranth> Last I knew those didn't work but I've been out of that area for a few months
<Andre_Gondim> in the last update i lost my audio, how may i recovery?
<FFForever> well i have the ipod classic witch is the newer version of the ipod?
<FFForever> Andre_Gondim, wait for another update?
<Andre_Gondim> FFForever, sounds good =/
<FFForever> i updated but didn't reboot i hope i don't loose my sound =P
<kab> another no space left :'(
<kab> tar: ./md5sums: Cannot open: No space left on device
<kab> tar: ./control: Cannot open: No space left on device
<mahfiaz> kab, you can delete .thumbnails
<kab> mahfiaz, # df -h
<kab> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<kab> /dev/sda2              12G  4.6G  6.0G  44% /
<mahfiaz> ok, it makes a difference
<kab> mahfiaz, and yes I do
<roe_> so jaunty's intel video chipset support is a little shakey eh?
<roe_> gnome seems to crash hard on my system
<DrHalan1> hm damn i forgot my keyrings password. is there a way to reset it?
<maco> Amaranth: how?
<Amaranth> maco: That I don't know
<Amaranth> maco: I suppose you could try restarting HAL?
<Amaranth> Normally I'd say unplug the keyboard but this being a laptop that's probably not easy :P
<maco> right...
<maco> but it exists for other users so wouldn't hal have to know it's there?
<hggdh> DrHalan1, no, there is no way to reset the keyring passphrase
<maco> hggdh: you can  replace the keyring...
<Amaranth> maco: Yes but X doesn't remember
<Amaranth> maco: So you have to make X think the keyboard just got plugged in
<DrHalan1> how maco?
<Amaranth> maco: I'm guessing here, of cours
<Amaranth> maco: Just save your work and restart X
<maco> hggdh: also, if its the login one its pw should be user's pw
<mahfiaz> or old users pw
<maco> Amaranth: oh but now ihaz experiment
<DrHalan1> no it asked me to set the password the first time i connected to an ftp-share
<hggdh> maco, yes, but not always
<maco> Amaranth: restarting hal not help
<Amaranth> maco: Does plugging in a USB keyboard work?
<maco> Amaranth: don't have one
 * Amaranth revokes your geek card
<maco> haha
<Amaranth> maco: Not sure what else you can do then
<Amaranth> maco: Check your log, I guess
<Amaranth> See if syslog or Xorg.0.log say the keyboard went away
<maco> (EE) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device has changed - disabling.
<DrHalan1> in the new audio app how can I set to front mic?
<Amaranth> maco: File a but, attach that log, restart X
<legodude> any idea why vlc would suddenly be giving my videos a green cast?
<DrHalan1> hm strange i think they just removed that fron mic swithc :S
<Tecumseh> hi there, is there a known issue with kubuntu jaunty alpha 3 related to the installation of the restricted drivers?
<fosco__> any issue with the installation of the drivers, but X server can not use them
<slavik> not yet
<Tecumseh> I tried the restricted drivers manager but it does not list any available drivers
<fosco__> Tecumseh, sudo apt-get install your_driver
<Tecumseh> fosco_: X server can not use any driver?
<fosco__> it is known nvidia drivers can be used with a little of xorg.conf modification
<fosco__> don't know about ati nor intel
<Tecumseh> ok, I'll be good then cause I have a nvidia card
<fosco__> so you're lucky :)
<fosco__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6378516&postcount=25
<fosco__> explanation there
<Tecumseh> thx
<Tecumseh> hmmm, found another anoying bug. Kicker and Lancelot menu do not update after installing additional packages. Also a known one?
<fosco__> gnome user here :)
<roe_> I can't seem to get gnome to start, I get a background and a blank dialog box
<CarlFK> apt-get upgrade... Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/dictionaries-common_0.98.14ubuntu1_all.deb; E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<CarlFK> is that enough for a bug report?
<stefanlsd> Anyone else not have sound after todays pulseaudio updates?
<Amaranth> CarlFK: No, the real error is probably further up in the log
<Amaranth> CarlFK: Unless your dpkg has actually stopped working, in which case you've got bigger problems
<CarlFK> Amaranth: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/dictionaries-common_0.98.14ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/113977/
<CarlFK> that's as far back as my shell buffer goes
<Amaranth> Adding `diversion of /usr/share/dict/words to /usr/share/dict/words.pre-dictionaries-common by dictionaries-common'
<Amaranth> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/share/dict/words.pre-dictionaries-common' with
<Amaranth>   different file `/usr/share/dict/words', not allowed
<Amaranth> You could have at least _tried_ to read it
<Amaranth> All I did is skim and the non-normal thing jumped right out
<Amaranth> CarlFK: Anyway, don't hack around this, wait for a proper fix so you can make sure the fix works
<CarlFK> so no need to post anything to lp?
<Amaranth> I suspect there are already about 100 copies of that bug filed, apport does it automatically
<CarlFK> heh
<Amaranth> funnily enough, there are no bugs filed for it
<Amaranth> CarlFK: File a bug with the bit I pasted in here included
<Amaranth> or just the whole log, but make it an attachment in that case, don't paste it in or link to the pastebin
<CarlFK> against what package ?
<cwillu> CarlFK, the package that died
<Amaranth> dictionaries-common
<Amaranth> CarlFK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dictionaries-common/+filebug
<CarlFK> thanks
<Amaranth> it seems this has actually broken before, on the +filebug page is shows the most duped bugs and they involve broken diversions of the words file
<Amaranth> heh, one is from warty but not the same
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dictionaries-common/+bug/322448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322448 in dictionaries-common "dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/share/dict/words.pre-dictionaries-common'" [Undecided,New]
<CarlFK> anything else before I reboot?
<Amaranth> CarlFK: I think that should be good
<Amaranth> CarlFK: in any case you've still got the broken stuff there to pull up again if they need more info
<CarlFK> thanks.  I always stress over what additional details I should track down
<CarlFK> rebooted, get a dialog, click details, see: /etc/gdm/Xsession: 129: can not create /dev/null: permission denied
<CarlFK> then the same thing, but replace 129 with: 130, 148, and bunch with 192
<CarlFK> no networking, so i can't cut/paste
<spitfire>  hi. What should be ownership rights for ~/.gnupg ?
<spitfire>  I'm getting these warnings about unsecure ownership of  ~/.gnupg ...
<mahfiaz> drwx------
<RAOF> There we go.  GNOME + KWin (very nearly) FTW!
<JediMaster> hey guys, since a recent update (today) I seem to have lost audio for several apps, e.g. mplayer and vlc no longer produce any sounds
<JediMaster> I can't see any errors, just no audio
<JediMaster> if I open the volume control I can see mplayer etc in the applications tab, not muted, and with the volume at max
<JediMaster> oh and on the volume control, it shows an input device but no output device, anyone have any ideas?
<JediMaster> oh and I'm still getting login audio
<maco> does it continue working on other apps?
<maco> ex: rhythmbox?
<maco> JediMaster: ^
<JediMaster> let me try
<JediMaster> nope
<JediMaster> tried totem and rhythmbox
<JediMaster> tried avis, mkvs, m4a files
<JediMaster> I can see the programs in the applications tab in sound preferences
<maco> what's "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" do?
<JediMaster> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<JediMaster> no audio
<JediMaster> no error
<maco> no error? :(
<JediMaster> yes, the speakers are plugged in, volume is up, nothing is muted that I can see
<JediMaster> yeah, that's the only output
<maco> did you check the sliders in alsamixer or in gnome's thing?
<JediMaster> gnome's thing
<maco> can you try alsamixer?
<JediMaster> ok, turned up the random ones that weren't up on alsamixer all to 100%
<JediMaster> and same thing
<maco> my laptop keeps being muted on all channels but master, and master's all that shows in gnome
<maco> oh
<JediMaster> more worrying is that there's no output device under the sound prefs
<maco> O_o
<maco> alsa-info.sh output?
<JediMaster> where can that be found?
<maco> http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<maco> save it and run it. then gimme the url it gives you
<JediMaster> ta
<maco> (run it from a terminal)
<JediMaster> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=be25a14093bc02bfed53a6211b100ec2ba32882d
<JediMaster> ta for the help btw maco
<maco> lsof /dev/snd/*
<JediMaster> mixer_app 4897  tom   22w   CHR  116,8      5013 /dev/snd/controlC0
<JediMaster> nothing is playing at the mo
<maco> ok
<maco> your soundcard is being recognized fine...
<maco> pulseaudio's not running though
<maco> can you try starting pulseaudio?
<JediMaster> I get a bunch of errors
<maco> pastebin?
<JediMaster> http://pastebin.com/d6ce921d4
<JediMaster> heh, already on it =)
<JediMaster> does it need to be run as root?
<maco> O_o it says it's already running
<maco> ps -ef | grep pulse
<JediMaster> lol I was typing that as you wrote it
<JediMaster> tom       4846     1  1 21:04 ?        00:00:30 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start
<JediMaster> tom       4854  4846  0 21:04 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<maco> :( that looks like mine
<JediMaster> very odd, not had any audio issues with any version of ubuntu since I started on 5.04 I think it was =)
<maco> er, id file a bug on the fact that the volume control isnt showing an output device when the output device is detected and include the link to the alsa-info
<maco> haha oh so you're overdue for an audio issue?
<JediMaster> lol
<JediMaster> that's not a very nice way of putting it
<JediMaster> ok, I shall brb
<JediMaster> maco: I ctrl-alt-backspaced, went into the console and ran mplayer on a .m4a and it played fine
<JediMaster> went back to X, logged in, got the into audio as I did before, but it appears to be working now
<maco> pulseaudio starts when gnome runs
<JediMaster> weird, I even rebooted earlier and no luck
<JediMaster> but the output device now shows
<maco> weird
<JediMaster> didn't change anything, heh
<JediMaster> thanks for your help
<CarlFK> a few weeks ago owner of  /dev/raw1394 changed from root:disk to root:root.  pretty sure this is a problem
<CarlFK> but I am not sure how to report it
<maco> CarlFK: launchpad.net, id guess udev
<CarlFK> maco: thanks
<ashp> Anyone else get their sound break today?
<ashp> I don't have an output device in the volume control thingy anymore.
<ashp> argh, and 'screen resolution' is broken too, not my lucky day
<hggdh> what is the application to control theme sound on 9.04 nowadays
<hggdh> ?
<CarlFK> apt-get update borked my box: rebooted, get a dialog: "your session lasted less than 10 seconds"  click details, see: /etc/gdm/Xsession: 129: can not create /dev/null: permission denied
<CarlFK> shouldn't Shift-Alt-f7 give me a VT?
<maco> ashp: someone was just in here making that complaint.
<maco> ashp: it was JediMaster
<maco> i told him to file a bug
<hggdh> CarlFK, usually X is running on it
<maco> my output device is still there, though i havent rebooted in about 6 hours
<hggdh> Ctrl-Alt-F1-4 should give you a term
<CarlFK> ah, right
<CarlFK> so I log in to the VT, and get a about 200: -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<CarlFK> started up networking, sshed to it from here, same thing.  (just checked, 193, not 200)
<CarlFK> what should the rights be: crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 2009-01-20 18:16 /dev/null
<maxb> CarlFK: 666. There are no security implications in reading or writing to the null device, so anyone should be able to
<CarlFK>  apt-get update, rebooted, now its 600, which cuases problems
<CarlFK> unless it was me trying to fix /dev/raw1394 ...
<CarlFK> no - i rebooted, that worked.  then update, then reboot, now dev/null is 600
<CarlFK> hmm, set it to 666, X starts, I get the login, enter user/pw, still get error
<CarlFK> so I guess the "/dev/null: Permission denied" wasn't related
<legodude_> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2009-01-27 12:17 /dev/null
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-29
<leleobhz> someone know why users-admin dont work even using sudo?
<maco> leleobhz: because you cant use sudo with policy-kit apps
<RAOF> leleobhz: Because it uses policykit now; it should barf on sudo.
<maco> you have to just run "users-admin" and then click the unlock button
<leleobhz> this worked in first install
<maco> it worked back in 7.10
<leleobhz> but after a dist-upgrade (from jaunty to jaunty)
<maco> not since then
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know where I can find mf2t? I asked in #ubuntu and no help
<leleobhz> this button is hidden
<leleobhz> this is why im asking
<leleobhz> maco: what i can try to make this work again?
<maco> the unlock button still exists on users-admin in jaunty
<maco> do *not* run "sudo users-admin" or the button will be disabled
<leleobhz> dont work
<maco> bug 210897
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210897 in consolekit "sudo *something which uses policykit?* doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210897
<leleobhz> maco: ive runned only with my user, and dont worked
<RAOF> "Don't work" isn't a useful problem description.  Does the "unlock" button appear?  Is it sensitive?  What happens if you press it? etc.
<leleobhz> so if i run one time users-admin with sudo, i permanentelly damage it?
<leleobhz> RAOF: [28/01-22:27:31] < leleobhz> this button is hidden
<leleobhz> still hidden if i run with my user
<maco> hidden as in not there at all or as in greyed out
<leleobhz> grayed out
<leleobhz> like i dont have permission to run it
<maco> try "sudo -k" then retry it
<maco> *without* sudo
<leleobhz> no effect
<maco> (sudo -k will kill the sudo session)
<hggdh> or close the terminal, and open it again
 * leleobhz running all commands from my user
<maco> hggdh: ive had sudo credentials carry from one terminator to another
<leleobhz> maco: understood, but dont worked yet
<leleobhz> ill post a screenshot
<hggdh> maco, that's bad -- the credentials should be restricted to the pid
<hggdh> unless you opened a terminator from another running terminator
<hggdh> (or gnome-terminal, for that matter)
<maco> hggdh: no, if i use sudo in a terminator, then close it and open another right away, sometimes i dont need to enter my password when i sudo in the new one
<maco> dunno if it still happens with jaunty
<maco> but on hardy i could do it
<hggdh> eeek
<maco> yeah i can still do it
<hggdh> then it is a safer bet to sudo -k
<leleobhz> http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/9452/usersadmingi9.png
<leleobhz> here is
<maco> open a terminator, sudo -i, enter pw, hit the X. open a new terminator, sudo -i, no need for pw
<maco> leleobhz: yeah that looks broken. can you reproduce it with a new user or after a reboot?
<leleobhz> maco: this happens here (the hardy issue) :p
<hggdh> perhaps group membership
<maco> hggdh: what?
<leleobhz> my user is the first ive created in ubuntu install
<leleobhz> and the users-admin worked before the dist-upgrade
<hggdh> perhaps he is not a member of the adm group
<leleobhz> uid=1000(leleobhz) gid=1000(leleobhz) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),27(sudo),29(audio),44(video),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),116(admin),121(sambashare),1000(leleobhz),1002(setfon)
<leleobhz> i am
<maco> hggdh: should i be filing a bug on sudo for letting me do that in terminator?
<maco> hggdh: i assumed it was like the 15 minutes gksudo timeout
<Tekno> terminator ;P
<hggdh> maco I think you should. I am not sure what to open against, though
<maco> Tekno: terminator uses vte
<Tekno> right
<maco> oooo maybe it is terminator
<hggdh> terminator seems a good bet
<maco> because i cant do it with gnome-terminal
<hggdh> even better!
<maco> oh wiat yes i can
<maco> its vte
<leleobhz> some idea guys?
<maco> if i sudo -i in gnome-terminal, it doesnt carry over to terminator
<maco> it does carry over to later gnome-terminals though
<maco> ...i wonder if maybe they're assigned the same pid?
<hggdh> leleobhz, I am stumped right now
<hggdh> the hell is on my side of the fence it works fine
<maco> if i start one, do stuff, and exit it, then start another...since the first was exited, maybe the old pid is assigned to the new process?
<hggdh> could happen on an extremely busy system, otherwise the chances are pretty much nill
<maco> you mean extremely not-busy?
<hggdh> pids are monotonically increasing (until they wrap around)
<maco> oh
<maco> i thought maybe it was "lowest available" :-/
<hggdh> heh. users-admin help page is sorta oldish
<hggdh> (c) 2004...
<maco> oy
<hggdh> oy vey
<hggdh> no, revised on 2006
<hggdh> sigh. OK. Time for a LP search
<maco> 2006 is still a while
<leleobhz> well, i ll need restart
<leleobhz> its good because my VM goes down too
<hggdh> yes. leleobhz, does it happen after a restart?
<leleobhz> ill see after i restart my entire system
<leleobhz> ill back
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> maco, when you say it carries over to other gnome-terms, do you close the first gnome-term and open a new one, or you just fire another from the g-t menu?
<maco> close it and open a new one
<hggdh> eeek eeek eeek
<maco> launching from alt+f2 "gnome-terminal"
<hggdh> bug 313990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313990 in gnome-system-tools "[users-admin] adding new user sets groups to nogroup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313990
<hggdh> I will try it
<maco> i dont have g-t in my menu anymore
<maco> i launch terminator with super+t since i mapped it in my compiz shortcuts
<maco> hggdh: slangasek says it's not a bug. sudo auth is based on user+tty# and when i close the first terminal and open a new one, the same tty# is used
<maco> its not pid-based
<hggdh> ah, OK
<hggdh> makes sense -- the pty gets reused
<hggdh> maco, where can I control which actions give sound feedback? Like clicking on a button, etc
<maco> i dont know
<maco> im still trying to figure out how to test all the available alert sounds in the volume control thing
<hggdh> oh, so its volume-control...
<maco> if i click "ubuntu" it makes the bongo noise, which i suppose is as an example
<maco> no...i havent seen an option for it in there
<maco> i havent seen an option anywhere
<maco> i would ASSUME somwhere in some audio control app *if* it exists
<hggdh> ah thanks. I am going crazy here -- my sound finally started to work again, and I cannot control what sounds and what does not
<hggdh> I am almost going back to pulseaudio, so that I will have no sound again :-(
<hggdh> anyway. The volume control button on the volume icon does not fire off anything
<maco> is it intentional that only 1 slider is available now?
<maco> i need to go into alsamixer if i want to change more than one slider
<maco> otherwise i *guess* right-click -> preferences, set the volume icon to control slider A. set it. right-click -> preferences, set to control slider B. set B. again for sliders C, D, E, and F
 * hggdh has no clue, having been without sound for pretty much one year now. And neither "volume control" nor "preferences" work...
<tuxxy__> has anyone got their nvidia card working in Jaunty yet?
<tuxxy__> with any driver heh
<maco> hggdh: they launch nothing?
<x1250> tuxxy__, sure. Try using driver 180 and in xorg.conf: Section "ServerFlags" with Option "IgnoreABI" "True".
<tuxxy__> ahhh thats the issue i had thankyou sir, I had the 180 installed but didnt edit the xorg
<maco> where can i get an old version of xserver-xorg-input-synaptics?
<maco> the current one is really freaking unusable
<x1250> maco, from launchpad.net
<maco> where though?
<hggdh> maco, they launch nuthin
<maxb> maco: You could get the intrepid source package and rebuild it in a jaunty environment
<hggdh> can't you just downgrade it under synaptic? Or has the older version being deleted?
<maco> hggdh: er i was just gonna grab the deb that was in use prior to last week
<maxb> Oh, you *can* get it fromlaunchpad if you known where to look
<maco> because last week's upload broke things
<hggdh> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfree86-driver-synaptics
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfree86-driver-synaptics/0.15.2-0ubuntu8, choose the right architecture, then the little "Resulting binaries" box on the right hand side, then you get a link to the actual binary package
<x1250> maco, jaunty's previous version: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20438229/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_0.15.2-0ubuntu8_i386.deb
<x1250> hggdh, old versions get deleted :(
<hggdh> yes... very fast
<maxb> From the archive.... but the librarian seems to hang on to them
<x1250> yes, it looks like all versions can be grabbed from librarian
<hggdh> but as log as the source packages are there, then it is easy to rebuild locally, and deploy
<maco> x1250: thanks
<maco> 0.99.3 breaks things really badly
<x1250> yes sir it does
<tuxxy__> guys I have nvidia driver 180 installed and have added "IgnoreABI" "True" to xorg but no luck I get the same error at boot and have to reconfigur
<tuxxy__> so unless I did something wrong I gess it isnt possible
<x1250> tuxxy__, try pasting Xorg.0.log (from a failed attempt) in paste.ubuntu.com, and your failed xorg.conf.
<tuxxy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111087/
<tuxxy__> x1250 theres the link it was a standard xorg and I somply added the bottom section for server flags, either way both fail with 180 nvidia drivers
<x1250> tuxxy__, is Option "IgnoreABI" "True", with "Option" included :P
<x1250> Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
<x1250> just copy paste it
<tuxxy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111088/
<tuxxy__> x1250 like that?
<shadowhywind> ok guys, heres a very odd problem, my left click on my touchpad, has turned into a "paste" button......
<x1250> tuxxy__, also, why are you separating things? Its IgnoreABI and not Ignore ABI, and ServerFlags, not Server Flags
<x1250> tuxxy__, right, but you missed the whole ServerFlags section now :P.
<tuxxy__> yes ok got it
<tuxxy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111089/
<x1250> tuxxy__, looks ok, but this looks better: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111090/    <----- just some identing, so it looks better
<tuxxy__> no luck guys, it says drivers installed but no effects and fan will not stop on card
<x1250> tuxxy__, what driver says Xorg.0.log you're using? and what does LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo gives you ?
 * leleobhz back
 * leleobhz back
<leleobhz> a strange thing
<leleobhz> running users-admin from console free my user line to edit
<leleobhz> run from system menu dont unhide notting
<leleobhz> can this have some relation with shadow?
<hggdh> leleobhz, I am not sure I follow you
<pwnguin> whoever said ext didnt fragment should see this
<pwnguin> B/dev/sda3: 255368/1181952 files (5.6% non-contiguous), 1769819/2359296 blocks
<pwnguin> oops
<pwnguin> it seems intrepid tools will tune an ext4 volume, but not mount it =(
<Amaranth> pwnguin: it's ext4dev
<pwnguin> oh yea
<Volkodav> http://desktoplinux.com/news/NS8942465787.html <== that'[s cool
<maco> ashp: you had the bug where no outputs are displayed, right?
<maco> for audio, i mean
<cwillu> pwnguin, nobody should have said ext doesn't fragment.  The fragmentation however is typically minimal, and has very little effect on performance except on very full, very old, or very used-in-exactly-the-right-deliberately-weird-way ext partitions
<maco> torrenting without pre-allocating space....while your hard drive is pretty full and it's a large torrent...that'd be "exactly the right weird way"
<cwillu> maco, well, that'd be the 'very full' :p
<maco> cwillu: well if its a very large torrent that will *result* in very full, thatd also count, i think
<pwnguin> oddly, things seem to have worked without touching fstab
<emet_> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in jaunty
<emet_> !info mono-mcs
<ubottu> mono-mcs (source: mono): Mono C# 1.0 compiler for CLI 1.1. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 370 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<emet_> :\
<emet_> !info rocketman
<ubottu> Package rocketman does not exist in jaunty
<teethdood> is sound broken for someone?
<maco> teethdood: no output device in your volume control?
<maco> pulseaudio -k && start-pulseaudio-x11
<teethdood> maco: no output device yes
<teethdood> maco: thanks that works
<maco> its a race condition
<maco> bug 322374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322374 in pulseaudio "[jaunty regression] Pulse Audio finds no card for output" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322374
<philip__> is there an option to convert ext3 to ext4? gparted doesn't show it
<lucent> philip__: not a complete conversion, no
<lucent> ext4 is extents based
<lucent> you can use ext3 in a kind of hybrid mode, where it becomes thus unreadable by ext3 driver
<lucent> existing files use the existing inode scheme
<lucent> newer created files use the extents scheme
<lucent> philip__: I caution against using ext4
<lucent> there's a data loss bug that bit me twice
<lucent> it's not ready yet.
<x1250> lucent, you were affected by that bug? ouch.
<lucent> yeah
<lucent> I have a 1TB volume formatted with ext4dev too
<lucent> just kind of praying it never gets bit
<x1250> :)
<philip__> thanks for the warning
<lucent> using root-on-ext4-on-LVM I got bit by the ext4 corruption bug very quickly
<lucent> less than a week of regular daily use
<lucent> I'm shy to help fix and diagnose such bugs, other simpler tasks I will not wait for others to fix and do the work myself
<philip__> so...don't use it even at Jaunty final?
<lucent> this ext4 scares the willies out of me
<lucent> I would wait for 2.6.31 or 2.6.32
<lucent> IMO ext4 is nothing to get excited about, it will not be stable enough for production use before BTRFS gets adopted
<lucent> I like the extents capabilities of ext4 for large external (infrequently used and non-mission-critical) volumes
<x1250> I'll wait till 9.10 or 10.04, if things goes well
<lucent> ha
<lucent> more interesting to me are the encrypted home directories
<philip__> that's the other thing I wanna ask
<lucent> now that encrypted filenames are making their way into the mix, it will get very interesting quickly
<philip__> home dir encryption, ready to roll or not?
<lucent> ready, if you don't mind it blowing up and having to do some admin work later
<lucent> it sure beats the piss out of having the whole block device encrypted, performance-wise
<x1250> lucent, but I've read encryption has a rather big impact on performance
<lucent> yes, it does x1250
<philip__> I've been using mainly truecrypt but it's a pain in the ass sometimes
<lucent> moving encryption from block-device based to userspace based means that the kernel can cache things better
<lucent> I used block-device (LVM on luks) encryption for at least a year
<lucent> it was horridly slow, but unfalteringly secure
<emet_> I'm going to do ext4
<emet_> I have faith in the kernel hax0rs
<lucent> emet_: you have a blindness to my advice
<lucent> that is okay
<lucent> philip__: home dir encryption in Alpha3 does not encrypt filenames
<emet_> :o
<philip__> under truecrypt AES128, my external USB drive goes from 13MB/s to 2MB/s transfer rate
<lucent> it really doesn't address the issue of hiding one's pornography
<emet_> butterfs has awhile to go tho
<lucent> USB?
<lucent> philip__: if you're encrypting a USB flash drive, I suggest using luks, it's built in support for any Ubuntu Gnome desktop is superb
<philip__> one of those pocket  western digital drives
<lucent> I can stick my encrypted USB thumbdrive in a LiveCD environment and there's a graphical prompt for the key
<lucent> it's bliss
<lucent> hey - I need to find answers about a Ruby / TCP/IP programming problem involving libpcap-ruby Pcap::TCPPacket#tcp_data_len != Pcap::TCPPacket#tcp_data.length
<lucent> anybody into that stuff?
<cwillu> lucent, #ruby? :p
<cwillu> lucent, I'd expect one is the buffer size, and the other is the size of the actual data in the buffer, but I don't really know
<lucent> cwillu: I'm tryin'
<lucent> cwillu: the app I want to make will rip video from flash websites that stream via RTMP protocol
<cwillu> lucent, can't you already do that by grabbing the Flash* file from /tmp?
<lucent> cwillu: with RTMP streams there's not always a /tmp file
<lucent> cwillu: the problem I'm having (even before addressing that RTMP stream) is that packets are failing and being retransmitted
<lucent> I need to go back and re-insert packets
<lucent> but I don't know how @#%#@@$ big they are
<lucent> maybe I'm over thinking this but, how do you take output from pcap and re-assemble TCP packets in-order and replace re-transmitted failure packets
<cwillu> rtmp already has the means to request a resend of a dropped packet, no?
<cwillu> tcp itself does
<lucent> TCP is, so like I get sequence numbers with each packet
<lucent> based on TCPPacket#tcp_seq + TCPPacket#tcp_data_len  is the supposed next sequence number
<lucent> if the sequence number isn't right, then I'm missing a packet
<lucent> if the number is greater, then it's missed
<lucent> if it's less, then it's a re-transmit
<lucent> I kind of have a system in place that builds a hash lookup of sequence numbers and tells me if they're missing or not
<lucent> so ... yeah
<lucent> I just need some more interest from people who know what they're doing
<cwillu> still not sure why you're not just getting a retransmit then, a dropped packet should get a resend well below the application layer
<lucent> cwillu: I'm hooking into pcap though
<lucent> it's seeing packets as they come
<cwillu> yes, but it should be retransmitted regardless
<cwillu> not sure why you need to recheck it
<lucent> it is retransmitted, and I'm getting that retransmitted packet :P
<lucent> but it's not in order
<lucent> 'cause it's retransmitted
<cwillu> but...
<cwillu> then...
 * cwillu 's head explodes
<cwillu> rtmp has sequence numbers on the data, why do you need to retransmit it at all?  you have the data, just, use it
<cwillu> I'm missing something :)
<lucent> I get like A B D E F C G H I
<cwillu> you're the receiver, right?
<lucent> yep
<lucent> I'm just observing traffic on the wire
<lucent> I'm not the RTMP client
<BUGabundo> guys we were discussing here yesterday data loss
<BUGabundo> and tests of disk were asked
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111181/
<BUGabundo> here is my smartctl -a
<tbd> hi
<tbd> i've installed kde 4.2 on my amd64 jaunty box and i have a "little" problem...
<tbd> is wished to know if anyone could help me with it
<tbd> i don't get the title bars on the windows and i presume it is a problem with some package, but i don't know if it is so or if it is due to something else
<BUGabundo> tdb you need to refresh your window manage
<BUGabundo> something like kwin --replace
<BUGabundo> for kwin
<BUGabundo> or compiz --replace for compiz
<tbd> I was not using compiz, then... I'll try the first thing
<tbd> thx, BUGabundo
<twager> Firefox runs ok yet I cannot do an upgrade as apt telle=s me it cannot find the repos...I cannot ping ubuntu either ny name or ip number any help welcome
<tbd> hi again...
<tbd> already solved ;)
<CoreyOn> Hey, does anyone know if the current daily builds include kde 4.2.0, or is it still too soon for them to be adding that?
<cwillu> !info kdebase
<ubottu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base applications from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 68 kB, installed size 180 kB
<cwillu> cor^^^
<cwillu> bah, silly CoreyOn
<Kano> hi, why is there no new current iso for kubuntu?
<BUGabundo> kano no daily?
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> Kano: I see it there!
<Kano> BUGabundo: nope
<Kano> both daily are 2 days old
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<Kano> hmm
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> I was seeing alternate
<BUGabundo> 29-Jan-2009 05:18
<BUGabundo> daily is from 27
<philip__> ok I just apt-get smartmontools, but why the heck does it depend on postfix packages?!?
<histo> Are we broken rightnow?
<histo> ahh well i'm rebooting and finding out i guess.
<asraniel> hm.. the new adept (comming from 8.04, never used 8.10) is really bad... any news about kpackagekit replacing it?
<BUGabundo1> Friends I would like to invite you all to show up at Tokamak, a KDE summit to discuss the future of Plasma. from day 6 to 9, at Porto (ISEP) Portugal. http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/Tokamak2 & http://tuxvermelho.blogspot.com/2009/01/tokamak-ii-no-porto.html
<FFForever> any news on a sound fix?
<BUGabundo1> FFForever: what prob are you experiencing?
<FFForever> after yesterdays round of bug fixes after rebooting i lost sound =\
<FFForever> someone else had this problem i advised them 2 wait for a new pulse audio update... but i dunno....
<tuxxy__> im still waiting for nvidia issues to be sorted too
<FFForever> tuxxy__, what issue?, nvidia works fine 4 me =D
<tuxxy__> well no restricted drivers available and when I manually install the 1.80 driver and edit the xorg with ABI ignore it still not work
<asraniel> only if you have a new card
<tuxxy__> 8600GTS
<FFForever> mine words perfectly, tuxxy__ did u use the nvidia-xconfig as root?
<tuxxy__> i installed the driver manually 1.80 and run nvidia-xcoinfig yes
<tuxxy__> I got the error system is not using driver
<FFForever> dunno after i added the ignoreabi it worked for me =p
<tuxxy__> with which driver
<FFForever> is anyone having a problem using the repo?
<FFForever> the 1.80 =P
<tuxxy__> damn so you installed 1.80 and added ABI ignore true to xorg
<maxb> There is no 1.80 nvidia driver. There is a 180 though :-)
<tuxxy__> wonder why it wont work for me maybe cos I am 64-bit
<FFForever> i am on 32 =P
<FFForever> i don't use x64 even though i could...
<tuxxy__> shame :p
<FFForever> tuxxy__, does apt-get update work 4 u?
<tuxxy__> ok so my question anyone got an nvidia card working on 64-bit Jaunty
<FFForever> i cant get updates it won't connect =\
<BUGabundo1> nvidia fine for me
<BUGabundo1> sound too
<tuxxy__> well im not on Jaunt right now
<maxb> tuxxy__: Yes, working for me right now
<BUGabundo1> I do have the ABI ignore
<tuxxy__> BUGabundo1: driver 180 and did you add ABI Ignore to xorg
<BUGabundo1> 64bits too
<FFForever> it stops @ 54% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.31)]
<tuxxy__> ok im gonna boot it give it another shit
<tuxxy__> oops
<tuxxy__> shot
<tuxxy__> heh brb
<BUGabundo1> tuxxy__: I ddi
<BUGabundo1> FFForever: choose another mirror
<FFForever> BUGabundo1, how?
<charlie-tca> FFForever: Sems slow today
<BUGabundo1> AFTER doing an apt-get clean
<BUGabundo1> System->Admin->Sources
<maxb> waitwaitwait
<maxb> You don't want to "apt-get clean"
<maxb> Unless you genuinely want to delete all your downloaded .deb files
<BUGabundo1> I would recommend
<BUGabundo1> so old lists get clean
<maxb> BUGabundo1: Are you sure that apt-get clean affects the lists _at all_? I believe it only relates to the packages
<BUGabundo1> having several mirrors lists have cause me corruption of packages download in the past
<BUGabundo1> ok do it manually then
<BUGabundo1> LOLOL
<BUGabundo1> sudo rm /var/cache/ something
 * BUGabundo1 puts be warning in using sudo rm
<BUGabundo1> s/be/big/
<tuxxy__> ok guys im in Jaunty, restricted drivers says i have the 180 driver installed and activated yet I cant have effects and my 8600GTS fan is stuck on full speed heh
<tuxxy__> heres my xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/111272/
<FFForever> ...
<FFForever> run nvidia-xconfig
<FFForever> ur not using the nvidia driver....
<tuxxy__> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.
<FFForever> duh =P
<FFForever> add one?
<tuxxy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111275/ that better?
<FFForever> should be =P
<FFForever> gimmie 1 min
<FFForever> ill post mine =D
<tuxxy__> hey thanks FFForever
<FFForever> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111278/
<FFForever> (i am on a laptop)
<tuxxy__> could I just copy paste the xorg from my Ibex installation
<FFForever> should work =P
<FFForever> but i dunno
<tuxxy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111280/
<maxb> tuxxy__: Prefer not to, the xorg.conf is deliberately edited going intrepid->jaunty by the update-manager
<tuxxy__> hmm well Ill give this a shot then try it with just the driver line
<tuxxy__> brb
<FFForever> Failed to fetch http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<FFForever> =\
<maxb> FFForever: rm /var/lib/apt/lists/mirrors.us.kernel.org_*  and try again
<tuxxy__> no luck
<FFForever> kk
<FFForever> why do uc's waste money on hosting distro repo's?
<maxb> tuxxy__: My working xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/111283/
<tuxxy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111284/
<tuxxy__> I got too much Ill cut some out
<tuxxy__> ok one mroe go
<FFForever> its archive.channicol.com that is giving me the problems =\
<FFForever> that only ubuntu host...
<FFForever> Canonical*
<teethdood> is the top panel's autohide feature not working for anyone else?
<tuxxy__> maxb: I used your exact xorg and received error unable to parse config file
<maxb> !
<tuxxy__> heh ye
<tuxxy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111285/
<tuxxy__> that what i used
<tuxxy__> it did give me less errors than usual though on a positive note heh
<tuxxy__> cracked it guys :0
<tuxxy__> thanks maxb ;)
<maxb> What was the final answer?
<tuxxy__> working perfect
<tuxxy__> :)
<FFForever2> bah..., the new kernel is broken =(
<FFForever2> Acpi: aborted because of bad magic numbers, Kernel panic - not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0)
<nickrud> is it march yet? No?
<Assid> jj in march?
<nickrud> no, I'm yearning for jaunty but usually wait for march to test new versions
<maco> are there minimal install disks for jaunty yet?
<maco> ive got one system that can only be installed using a minimal (net) install disk
<Pici> maco: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ seems to exist. But I have no idea if those were ever tested.
<maco> meh i'm fine with being a test dummy
<maco> that system's not my main one. the one i use for everything is *already* running jaunty ;-)
<Pici> maco: Mine too.
<Xamusk> how stable is jaunty now?
<maco> fairly
<maco> i get kernel panics on hibernate
<maco> sometimes no keyboard after suspend
<ikonia> Xamusk: variable
<maco> and there's currently a race condition in pulseaudio that's easily worked around
<maco> while the system's running, it seems fairly stable for me
<Xamusk> :(
<Xamusk> I just got a new box and was checking FS's status to see which would be best now
<ikonia> ext3
<Xamusk> I currently use reiserfs
<maco> ext4 is in and called stable, but make sure you keep backups. and keep the backups on a different fs.
<Xamusk> I don't like ext3 much, since I've had corrupted files with it
<Xamusk> and also with a wrong powerdown it takes forever to check, not counting that thing that keeps checking after 20 reboots
<ikonia> Xamusk: you can control how often it checks after unmounts
<lucent> I don't have those problems, Xamusk, I am on laptop hardware which sometimes uncleanly powers off
<Xamusk> well, when I lost data with ext3 was a long time ago, but having to configure that stuff manually is a pain, and reiserfs checks much faster after unclean shutdown
<mahfiaz> i still keep my /home on ext2 to have undelete
<maco> Xamusk: i can tell you why it checks faster
<mahfiaz> and two days ago I needed it again, but since I wasn't quick when powering off my machine, I still lost my data
<maco> unless im confusing it with xfs, it does writeback checking only
 * Assid is ready to give bandwith
<Assid> tell me when
<maco> so it'll throw away whatever was supposed to be written
<maco> and any broken files, in order to get into a consistent state
<maco> ext3 tracks what should be written/removed and then does it if it wasnt done before shut down, so you still end up with the changes being committed properly
 * maco goes to check that old term paper
<maco> ah reiserfs isnt even writeback-only. it's metadata-only.
<Xamusk> hmmm
<maco>             Since ReiserFS is not always synchronous, journalling cannot always protect against a corrupted file
<maco> system if the system is shutdown uncleanly.
<maco> xfs is writeback-only. ext3 can be put into writeback-only mode if you like
<maco> wait wait
<maco> reading more through my paper because this was a while ago...
<maco> writeback is just ext3's name for metadata-only journalling
<Xamusk> fact is that I've lost data with it, including system files
<maco> so this is why i keep old term papers lying around...
<Xamusk> :)
<lucent> fact, I've lost data with ext4, reiserfs, xfs, fat32, and early revisions of ext3 journalling
<lucent> I've never lost data due to an error in stable ext3 operation
<lucent> it's air-tight if your RAM is good
<lucent> bad ram can lead to corruption very quickly
<Xamusk> yeah, I've been there... bad RAM, but no corruption, luckly
<bardyr> Hey, i have just upgraded to jaunty and i noticed  the new volume controller, my problem is that now i cant turn of my bass? is there anyway to get all the old options back?
<mahfiaz> alsamixer may help you
<CarlFK> what is the xorg.conf tweek to get nvidia to work with janty?
<mahfiaz>  buf if you find a neater way, let me know
<bardyr> CarlFK, get the latest driver
<bardyr> it works and it works insanely great
<CarlFK> bardyr: Installed: 180.22-0ubuntu2 ?
<andersk> Option "IgnoreABI" "True" in the ServerFlags section
<bardyr> CarlFK, you need to download and compile the latest driver from nvidia.com
<CarlFK> andersk: that's what I think I was looking for
<CarlFK> bardyr: no time :)
<andersk> Using the driver from nvidia.com is not recommended because it will interfere with the package manager.
<x1250> bardyr, try with: alsamixer -c 0
<x1250> or install gnome-alsamixer
<CarlFK> whats the dpkg thing to build xorg with driver=nvidia?
<x1250> with driver nvidia? don't know any.
<x1250> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will create a default xorg.conf, for driver nv
<CarlFK> yeah, it is someting like that
<blueyed> CarlFK: just change "nv" to "nvidia" (if you have the latter installed)
<CarlFK> my card isn't supported by nv :(
<CarlFK> but maybe dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ... then flip it..
<x1250> sure, just add a Driver "nvidia" in section "Device", just under "Configured Video Device"
<phixxor> my computer boots from CDR but not from CDRW -- is that a common problem?
<lucent> phixxor: yeah
<maxb> Really?
<lucent> phixxor: cdrw is not bootable on drives manufactured on or before 1997
<lucent> also you can't boot from UDF discs usually on equipment made before 2003
<lucent> it has to be a fully written and closed ISO session from a blanked CDRW with
<lucent> .
<phixxor> lucent: ok well this computer came with 98 installed so I think it is new enough but I'm not sure
<phixxor> PIII 733mhz
<lucent> 98 what installed?
<lucent> RAM?
<phixxor> heh, no windows
<phixxor> that's how old it is
<lucent> I thought case modding wasn't popular until at least the PIII 800mhz units were common
<lucent> why would you want 98 windows anyways
<phixxor> I don't
<phixxor> I was just using that as a clue to see how old it was
<lucent> what are you talking about?
<phixxor> if it came with win 98, it must have been older than 1998
<lucent> oh nevermind
<phixxor> so could I close the session next time
<phixxor> or would it still have trouble
<lucent> I stopped using that microsoft garbage after the transition from Microsoft (R) Windows (TM) Windows for Workgroups (TM) 3.11
<lucent> open session cdrw discs will *not* boot without specially designed firmware
<phixxor> lucent: that is way before I was using computers at all :P
<phixxor> so if I specifically close the session, it might have a chance at booting
<lucent> phixxor: in layman terms, find an Ubuntu box that is working and has a cd burner, and right click on the ISO image file icon, and go "Write to disc" or some such
<lucent> using the Disc burner
<lucent> it will work.
<lucent> if it doesn't work, it will never work
<phixxor> lucent: the iso is on a mac right now
<lucent> good luck buddy
<phixxor> I think there's an option of closing the session after writing
<lucent> I don't know how that mac thing works
<phixxor> lucent: thanks
<phixxor> I'll try it
<phixxor> in fact when I try to boot from it, it throws up the splash screen  (ubuntu live disk)
<phixxor> but when I try to start up it waits a while and gives me an i/o error
<phixxor> maybe it's a problem with the live cd technology
<phixxor> support for older drives
<bardyr> phixxor, have you tried a disk check?
<bardyr> phixxor, all IO errors i have seen on live cd's have been because the cd was crap
<phixxor> bardyr: I can try one; cdrws do tend to have more errors
<phixxor> its just that the burning program I used said it verified the disk for accuracy after burning
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/114461/  Backtrace: 0: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x81340eb] 1
<bardyr> CarlFK, you need to upgrade to the latest driver if you want to use the nvidia driver
<bardyr> ignoreABI is just to unstable to be useful
<CarlFK> bardyr: have the url of the i386 ver of NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.22-pkg2.run ?
<CarlFK> i accednetly downgraded my box
<bardyr> 2sec
<bardyr> and you need a newer driver then that
<bardyr> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/180.27/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.27-pkg1.run
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> bardyr: what do I need to apt get so it can buid?
<bardyr> and that driver runs incredibly good
<CarlFK> er, looks like I am setup
<bardyr> CarlFK, build-essential
<CarlFK> headers is what I am woried about
<bardyr> build-essential should handle all that stuff
<CarlFK> something did :)
<CarlFK> bardyr: still crashing
<CarlFK> I think 173 is still intalled
<CarlFK> The following packages will be REMOVED:  nvidia-glx-173
<CarlFK>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2 Errors were encountered while processing:  nvidia-glx-173
<CarlFK> crap - I ended up with .22
<CarlFK> yay.           NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 (180.27)
<maxb> Does it tell you what's new in .27 anywhere? The nvidia website is still advertizing .22
<bardyr> CarlFK, congrats
<bardyr> maxb, i think the only difference is that .27 was touched by God
<maxb> heh
<CarlFK> bardyr: still crashing
<maxb> Well, .22 is working for me, so I'll wait for it to land in Jaunty regardless
<bardyr> seriously all my gfx errors are gone
<bardyr> no more weird compiz
<bardyr> CarlFK, what does the log say?
<CarlFK> Saw signal 11.  Server aborting.  http://dpaste.com/114472/
<bardyr> CarlFK,is that a updated log?
<CarlFK> updated ?
<bardyr> new
<CarlFK> yes
<bardyr> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<bardyr> uninstall all ubuntu nvidia drivers with --purge
<bardyr> and reinstall the official binary one
<bardyr> CarlFK, that one is using .22
<CarlFK>  --purge ?
<CarlFK>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2  Errors were encountered while processing: nvidia-glx-173
<CarlFK> can I just rm /lib/modules/2.6.28-5-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia ?
<lucent> as root, you can do damn near anything.
<decomp> my mouse and keyboard stop working under kde. work fine on console. any ideas?
<decomp> actually dont work under gnome or xfce4 either but was still running kdm
<maco_> decomp: join the party
<decomp> lol
<maco_> oh
<maco_> nevermind. mine do work in gnome.
<decomp> are you running gdm or kdm?
<maco> gdm
<decomp> ahhh
<decomp> i shall try that then
<decomp> tx
<decomp> i just love bleeding edge
<andersk> I packaged nvidia 180.27 in my PPA, for anyone who wants to try it without confusing their package manager: https://launchpad.net/~anders-kaseorg/+archive/ppa
<decomp> gnome and gdm = no dice
<CarlFK> ander : The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found.
<CarlFK>  
<CarlFK> oh, that isn't the soruces line
<CarlFK> andersk: whats the package name?
<CarlFK> nvidia-glx-180 ?
<andersk> Yes.
<CarlFK> i thought there already was a 180?
<andersk> Jaunty has 180.22.  My PPA has 180.27.
<CarlFK> ah, right
<decomp> AH
<decomp> i want that then
<decomp> ;)
<CarlFK> boy I hope this works
<andersk> CarlFK: if you have the binary nvidia driver installed from nvidia.com, you probably want to uninstall it before installing an nvidia-glx-180 package.
<CarlFK> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx-173 (--remove):  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<CarlFK> Errors were encountered while processing:  nvidia-glx-173
<CarlFK> I really wish that would go away
<decomp> andersk: can you just do dpkg -P on the existing driver?
<decomp> i removed all those drivers at one point, i was frustrated lol
<CarlFK> gah!(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.22  Tue Jan  6 09:58:42 PST 2009
<andersk> If you're already using the Ubuntu-packaged nvidia driver, you should just be able to upgrade.  But if you manually installed it from nvidia.com, that screws things up.
<decomp> good point
<decomp> why is ubuntu the only distro that complains about my BIOS
<decomp> ok i already had your repo in as specified above, ive also done several dist-upgrades and upgrades but for some reason i have the 180-22 ver
<andersk> Did you do aptitude update or apt-get update after adding the repo?
<decomp> yeah its a key issue, nevermind
<decomp> ;)
<CarlFK> where is it finding .22?
<decomp> there we go, downloading now
<decomp> my existing driver ver
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/114483/
<CarlFK>  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so ?
<andersk> dpkg -l nvidia*180*
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-30
<pwnguin> does anyone else find it funny that brasero "burn image" prompts for both .iso and svg/png?
<maco> pwnguin: seriously?
<maco> it tells me "please select another image. it doesnt appear to be a valid image or a valid cue file."
<maco> if i try a png
<pwnguin>  maybe it's just intrepid
<pwnguin> im burning a jaunty cd right now
<pwnguin> to undo whatever horror i inflicted while attempting to set up ext4
<teethdood> anyone else having trouble logging in after suspend?
<pwnguin> so are there any migrate to ext4 tutorials that also mention fixing the UUID?
<pwnguin> anyone know what script will update grub to use the right UUID's?
<milos_> update-grub?
<milos_> pwnguin, do you have a lot of entries?
<pwnguin> milos_: no
<pwnguin> i have a lot of wrong entries
<pwnguin> well, here's hopin i fixed it
<pwnguin> nope..
<Andre_Gondim> I have no sound until the last updated
<milos_> pwnguin, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-899040.html
<milos_> pwnguin, here it says you should delete menu.list(probably backup it first) and than recreate it with update-grub
<pwnguin> hmm
<DanaG> Heh, new nvidia-glx-96 96.43.10 claims to have support for X server 1.5.999.something... but if I try it on my Jaunty, it segfaults (after hanging for a while before I kill gnome-panel)
<DanaG> read(3, 0x9e80eb0, 4096)
<DanaG> it reads the same file descriptor and address over and over again, with EAGAIN each time... and then Xorg dies.
<pwnguin> grr
<pwnguin> any idea why grub would just dump me into command line with no error?
<DanaG> Can't find menu.lst, perhaps.
<pwnguin> an interesting theory
<pwnguin> DanaG: where does grub look for menu.lst at?
<DanaG> I'm not sure.
<DanaG> If you can manually command-line boot Ubuntu, you can try reinstalling Grub.
<pwnguin> i did
<pwnguin> im in the gui right now ;)
<DanaG> !grub
<pwnguin> i moved the old menu.list out of the way and ran update-grub, still broke
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DanaG> YOu could try that.
<DanaG> Might want to copy back menu.lst, though.
<pwnguin> it's basically the same
<pwnguin> update-grub rebuilds menu.lst
<DanaG> Not the same thing as reinstalling grub.
<DanaG> It's worth a try.
<pwnguin> im sorry; i meant i manually booted from the grub cli, not reinstalled
<pwnguin> i'll look into that
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> Ugh, stupid nvidia 96 just crashes Xorg.
<DanaG> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=126954
<DanaG> I actually AM glad my new laptop has ATI.
<pwnguin> i just use nouveau
<Tekno>  unable to open files list file for package `libxext-dev': Input/output error
<Tekno> what does that mean
<Tekno> im trying to apt-get things
<DanaG> hmm, look in dmesg for any corresponding I/O error. =P
<Tekno> [ 2229.398644] EXT4-fs error (device sda1): __ext4_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=831093, block=1671184
<DanaG> GlxSetVisualConfigs not found.
<DanaG> (EE) NOUVEAU(0):       NVIDIA's glx present, or glx not loaded.
<DanaG> RAOF: isn't here.  Bummer.
<DanaG> Well, I actually prefer not to ping people if the room is mostly silent and my issue is non-critical.
<DanaG> yeah, nouveau not workin'.
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> you're not gonna get 3d
<pwnguin> least not yet
<DanaG> I know that... so then why is it even trying?
<DanaG> I must be missing something in xorg.conf.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f1166e2c6
<DanaG> oh, and I tried this  nvidia legacy, but it crashed Xorg.
<DanaG> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=126954
<pwnguin> that is a very well commented conf file ;)
<DanaG> " Added support for X.org server 1.5.99.901."
<pwnguin> im guessing "allowglxwithcomposite" is your culprit
<DanaG> I also used to have one for all the Synaptics options, but then i had to move them to a HAL FDI file.
<DanaG> Xorg -version:
<DanaG> X.Org X Server 1.5.99.901 (1.6.0 RC 1)
<DanaG> Looks like the same version to me.  =P
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f21355406
<DanaG> log.
<pwnguin> whats this devicve vbox video?
<DanaG> Not used; it was so I could use one xorg.conf in multiple places.
<DanaG> If one device doesn't load, it'll fall through to the next.
<pwnguin> interesting.
<pwnguin> #
<pwnguin> #
<pwnguin> dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so: undefined symbol: miInitVisualsProc
<DanaG> should I pastebin the output of 'strings' of that file?
<DanaG> Looks like it is SGI.
<pwnguin> try dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<DanaG> -modaliases, -settings, -kernel-common
<DanaG> and -common
<DanaG> Is version supposed to be this, or am I missing a PPA?
<DanaG> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (1:0.0.10~git+20090105+7dc567d-1) experimental; urgency=low
<pwnguin> you shouldn't need a ppa in jaunty
<pwnguin> but i think it's mainly the glx failing to load
<DanaG> Ah.  Well, is there a way to get it not to even try?
<DanaG> Or to use mesa, rather than trying to do anything direct?
<pwnguin> well yea
<pwnguin> just remove "glx" from the modules group
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> hrm. glx is enabled by default =(
<DanaG> If it can't do 3D anyway... then it really shouldn't be trying.  =P
<pwnguin> well, it loaded for me
<DanaG> odd.
<pwnguin> and glxgears runs, albeit slowly
<DanaG> any custom stuff in xorg.conf?
<pwnguin> oh yes
<pwnguin> lemme pastebin it for your perusal
<DanaG> Thanks.
<DanaG> yay:
<DanaG> !info pastebinit
<DanaG> yay.
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-1 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 328 kB
<DanaG> y'know, that'd be something good to install by default.
<pwnguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111561/
<pwnguin> yep. knew about pastebinit
<DanaG> yup, was saying "yay" rather than "you should use it"
<DanaG> Odd.  Mine is the same.
<pwnguin> maybe i should reboot
<DanaG> or rather, nothing specially different.
<DanaG> xserver-xorg-core
<DanaG> Version: 2:1.5.99.901-1ubuntu1
<DanaG> RAOF: oh hey, you're back.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f1166e2c6
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f21355406
<DanaG> Trying to use nouveau.
<RAOF> DanaG: You've still got nvidia's libglx.
<RAOF> #
<RAOF> #
<RAOF> (EE) NOUVEAU(0):       NVIDIA's glx present, or glx not loaded.
<pwnguin> glx didn't load
<pwnguin> complained about a symbol
<DanaG> I did a --uninstall, and it left something behind?
<RAOF> Quite possibly.
<pwnguin> maybe thats an nvidia only symbol?
<RAOF> Probably.
<RAOF> sudo aptitude reinstall ~nxorg should do the trick :)
<FFForever> can someone open up gedit and change the current window and tell me if the gedit follows it....
<DanaG> I was trying 96.43.10...
<pwnguin> oh, if you installed an nvidia thing by hand
<pwnguin> thats your deal to sort out ;)
<DanaG> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=126954  :  " Added support for X.org server 1.5.99.901."
<DanaG> Xorg -version:  X.Org X Server 1.5.99.901 (1.6.0 RC 1)
<DanaG> Well, at least now I know where to look.
<teethdood> firefox vertical scrolling is terrible
<DanaG> nvidia-only symbol, that's a good hint.
<pwnguin> well,
<pwnguin> the first google hits are for fglrx
<FFForever> can someone plz test the gedit....
<pwnguin> FFForever: "follows it"
<DanaG> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     12 2009-01-29 20:48 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2
<pwnguin> you mean like, typing on both?
<FFForever> well yeah its set to always on visible on current workstation =\
<FFForever> i need 2 know if its my system or bug...
<DanaG> that's not nvidia binary.
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> mine is
<pwnguin> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2009-01-25 03:17 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.173.14.09
<FFForever> all new gedit windows for me are automatically set to always visible on current workstartion...
<pwnguin> always on top?
<FFForever> yeah
<pwnguin> FFForever: are you running something crazy like devil's pie?
<FFForever> devils pie?
<FFForever> i am just using a stock jaunty....
<genii> I'm hungry for devils food cake now
<pwnguin> that reminds me
<pwnguin> i have some angel food cake
<DanaG> so I can't figure out what's up with that glx.
<DanaG> I mean, I know 3D isn't supposed to work... but shouldn't X at least start?
<DanaG> =P
<FFForever> any news on the no audio problem btw?
 * DanaG has no audio problem... that is, no problem.  =P
<DanaG> =P
<DanaG> Oh yeah, i do have PulseAudio crashing on resume from suspend sometimes, though.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I really am glad I got my new laptop with ATI.
<SwedeMike> I have no audio right now as well.
<DanaG> radeon is FAR far better at suspend than either nv or nouveau, from when i've used either of those.
<FFForever> does anyone have a problem with the current kernel?, i get a kernel error on load....
<FFForever> kernel panic*
 * DanaG is force-purging libgl1-mesa-dri and -glx, and xserver-xorg-core.
<DanaG> ah, that fixificated it.
<DanaG> yeah, made-up non-word.
<DanaG> At least ATI's manual installer... builds ******* PACKAGES.
<DanaG> odd, no swrast_dri, either.
<burner> anyone know how to fix virtualbox host interface?  it worked for a few weeks until a day or two ago.  http;//burner.ath.cx:800/vbox-grr.png
<RAOF> DanaG: Well, neither nv nor nouveau are expected to resume from suspend, so _any_ support is better than their support!
<DanaG> =P
<DanaG> I'm glad I'm not regretting the decision to go ATI.
<DanaG> Also gets longer battery life than the NV would on the same laptop.
<DanaG> ... except with the 'radeon' driver, it only changes clocks, not voltages.
<DanaG> So if I absolutely need battery time, I can just boot Vista.  I rarely do "absolutely need" it, though.
<DanaG> I just wish AMD could've pushed out power-management specs while they were still not done with the 3D specs.
<DanaG> RV635 card.
<pwnguin> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DanaG> Weirdest GRUB error ever:
<DanaG> GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB
<pwnguin> o
<DanaG> ... and then nothing after that.
<pwnguin> you win
<DanaG> I once had that happen.
<pwnguin> i thought my frozen laptop bug was wierd
<Tekno> :DDDDDDDDD
<pwnguin> that takes the cake
<DanaG> pwnguin: ooh, use it to make ice cream?
<pwnguin> my laptop hard drive does not like cold
<DanaG> =P
<pwnguin> i get different grub errors until it warms up
<DanaG> heh.
<DanaG> Might want to check the SMART status, and such.
<pwnguin> on a drive that doesn't boot? or when it works normally?
<DanaG> When it's booted.
<DanaG> Or when booted from a LiveCD.
<pwnguin> well rigth now im more concerned with this damn grub thing
<pwnguin> i dont leave it on a concrete floor anymore
<pwnguin> so i rarely trigger it
<pwnguin> but not finding menu.lst is big. does grub not support ext4?
<DanaG> It should, in really recent versions.
<DanaG> At least, that's what the changelogs say.
<SwedeMike> for stability, it's probably good to stick to ext3 for /boot for a bit more
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> can i retune ext4 to ext3?
<DanaG> I actually have two ways to boot:
<DanaG> Boot through MBR and grub (legacy) on ext4,
<DanaG> or boot through EFI boot manager and elilo.
<pwnguin> what uses efi besides macbooks?
<DanaG> My EliteBook has UEFI 2.0 firmware.
<DanaG> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/CoreRedirect.jsp?redirectReason=DocIndexPDF&prodSeriesId=3781677&targetPage=http%3A%2F%2Fbizsupport1.austin.hp.com%2Fbc%2Fdocs%2Fsupport%2FSupportManual%2Fc01564727%2Fc01564727.pdf
<DanaG> I prefer mbr-based booting because Intel's Vista WiFi drivers don't work under EFI boot mode.
<DanaG> ... and efibootmgr doesn't have a "savedefault"
<DanaG> That rEFIt bootloader looks like a cool idea, but it assumes EFI is exactly equivalent to Apple... as if nobody else uses EFI or UEFI.
<DanaG> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/CoreRedirect.jsp?redirectReason=DocIndexPDF&prodSeriesId=3781677&targetPage=http%3A%2F%2Fbizsupport1.austin.hp.com%2Fbc%2Fdocs%2Fsupport%2FSupportManual%2Fc01607517%2Fc01607517.pdf
<syockit> what's with this akonadi/kres-migrator thing that keeps appearing every start?
<pwnguin> do i need to add rootfstype=ext4 to grub config somewhere?
<syockit> I don't think so. if grub supports ext4, it should detect auto
<pwnguin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/316872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316872 in grub "Patched grub will not boot from EXT4 partition" [Undecided,New]
<pwnguin> im reading that right now
<Tekno> pwnguin: yes you need roofstype=ext4 to boot without errors
<Tekno> (i'm using ext4)
<pwnguin> Tekno: which errors?
<pwnguin> cuz it just worked
<pwnguin> i ran the grub-install command, then removed and reinstalled again for good measure, and ran grub-install again
<pwnguin> oh wow this is different
<pwnguin> uuid instead of root
<pwnguin> Tekno: i dont have a rootfstype set in my menu.lst
<pwnguin> Tekno: obviously, if it works for you i wouldn't recommend changing it
<Tekno> well, I just get errors without it
<Tekno> nothing eles
<Tekno> else
<Tekno> not a big deal
<pwnguin> maybe there's a situation with grub-install
<pwnguin> people are reporting some ancient ass binaries
<pwnguin> scripts, whatever
<pwnguin> wow
<pwnguin> 21 second boot time
<pwnguin> donno how much of that is ext4, readahead profile, jdong's readahead tar trick or ubuntu developer effort
<Tekno> I got ~2-3 seconds decrease in boot time
<Tekno> 25->22
<pwnguin> it was 30
<pwnguin> its now 20
<syockit> You created / in new partition?
<syockit> Or just added extents to old one?
<pwnguin> i just retuned an existing partition
<ziroday> Do you need the alternate cd for ext4?
<ziroday> or does the desktop cd do?
<Tekno> I used Gparted usb-stick
<Tekno> Latest SVN which supports ext4 partitioning
<marijus> hello, liferea runs really slow and produces a lot of hdd activity...
<vega-> ziroday: desktop cd has it too
<ziroday> vega-: sweetm thanks!
<Kano> hi, it seems the kubuntu jaunty live is still broken, any idea when it will work again?
<syockit> Keep you fingers crossed for the next alpha then
<Tekno> what is best way to make backup of everything
<BUGabundo> Tekno: clonezilla ?
<Tekno> can it send files over LAN ?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> samba ssh nfs, etc
<BUGabundo> live usb, live cd
<BUGabundo> based on debian and on ubuntu
<dholbach> "How to run a Bug Jam" session to kick off in 4 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<jimmyspark> guys if anyone would like to see a third menu for ubuntu, a super menu which i think would make the dekstop more familiar for windows converts then plz vote my idea here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17733/
<x1250_> naah, to much windows alike.
<syockit> I told you
<syockit> in kde4 there's something like lancelot
<syockit> I have to admit default gnome menu is dull
<x1250_> I think its ok, although "system" menu could be improved. system->preferences tends to be a little crowded over time.
<syockit> do it like fedora?
<jimmyspark> yeh x1250_ i agree - the gnome-control-center app is wicked and under used
<x1250_> syockit, how is it in fedora?
<jimmyspark> brb lunhc
<syockit> In fedora, Preferences is divided into subgroups
<syockit> But the one below it is still packed
<syockit> what was it called again? administration?
<BUGabundo> did anyone got probs with Firefox playback with todays updates?
<BUGabundo> I have no sound, and videos stop playback after 2 secs ....
<Kuaera> Hrm. How long has two-finger touchpad scrolling been working for?
<BUGabundo> I've seen in it on several eeepcs
<BUGabundo> with 8.10 and up
<BUGabundo> Kuaera: ^^^^^. why?
<ziroday> Has the propriatery ati drivers been uploaded yet?
<Kuaera> BUGabundo: I hadn't noticed it until I randomly tried it today.
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> you have an EEEPC?
<Kuaera> BUGabundo: This is a Thinkpad T42, too. Kind of an old machine.
<BUGabundo> it amazing the amount of eeepc users that don't know they can scroll with 2 fingers
<BUGabundo> hummm
<BUGabundo> wait
<BUGabundo> WHAT?
<Kuaera> BUGabundo: Well, is it a hardware feature or a synaptic driver feature?
<BUGabundo> your OLD thinkpad does 2 finger scroll?
<BUGabundo> mine doesn't!
<Kuaera> Odd.
<Kuaera> I can't precisely remember when I got it, as I have a horrible memory for such things, but...
<Kuaera> Three and a half years old?
<BUGabundo> really odd
<Kuaera> Are you certain it's not a feature of an updated synaptic driver?
<Kuaera> I know I had some "special" scrolling features under Windows when I first got this, but I don't recall ANY mention of two-finger scrolling
<Kuaera> Unfortunately, it only does y-scrolling :(
<BUGabundo> Kuaera: and if you scroll near the bottom?
<BUGabundo> is it enabled on the Mouse options?
<Kuaera> BUGabundo: No changes near the bottom. Checking options now.
<Kuaera> BUGabundo: I didn't alter my xorg.conf at all for this, either.
<BUGabundo> neither do I
<BUGabundo> and mine works X and Y
<BUGabundo> with "regular" one finger scroll
<Kuaera> Ah.
<Kuaera> I know I've seen some touchpads with "rails" near the bottom and right for scrolling
<BUGabundo> yeah mine as just a vertical line "painted" on the touchpad
<genii> Mine does not have the bottom rail but it still will side-scroll
<genii> I'm pretty sure all that is done in software
<BUGabundo> genii: yep
<Kuaera> BUGabundo: So, if that's the case, why am I suddenly getting two-finger y-scrolling without anything special in my xorg?
<maxb> Assuming your hardware can actually detect multiple fingers, whether to *do* anything with that info is up to the synaptics driver
<Kuaera> maxb: So the Synaptics driver does y-scrolling with two fingers by default? Hrm. Checking the defaults, it seems that SHMConfig is turned off by default as well.
<maxb> It's changed a lot recently, I can believe that it might have turned on two-finger scrolling
<Kuaera> maxb: I restarted X with some features up, but screwed up a little. Looking over Xorg.0.log reveals a lot of interesting things.
<Kuaera> maxb: I don't see anything regarding two finger scrolling, however.
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone have FGLRX working?
<Kuaera> Sorry I'm in and out so much. Just trying to figure out what to do with this.
<Kuaera> maxb: The latest xorg-server ignores inputdevice declarations in favor of HAL, correct? If so, how does one anticipate configuring a synaptic touchpad? SHMConfig is off as well, so no runtime configuration is possible.
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> is sound borked in jaunty?
<BUGabundo> I got alsa-driver (1.0.18.dfsg-1ubuntu3) jaunty; urgency=low in todays updates
<SwedeMike> yes, sound is borked.
<TheFuzzball> Sound is fine for me.
<maxb> Kuaera: like this, apparently: http://rafb.net/p/bM5WEa91.html
<Kuaera> It's iffy.
<BUGabundo> it was here too, until I did the morning updates
<SwedeMike> my sound was borked with update 1-2 days ago
<Kuaera> My Audigy 2 ZS in my desktop hasn't worked in a while.
<BUGabundo> I read someone yesterday complaining of it too
<Kuaera> However, my laptop seems to work fine...have to look up the chipset there.
<TheFuzzball> Well I'm enjoying Pantera with the latest updates.
<charlie-tca> Mine works, but I have to turn it on every restart
<BUGabundo> mine worked until today, I booted and even heard pidign
<Kuaera> With a lot of sound daemon changes, you probably can expect some issues like this
<BUGabundo> but then UM kicked in, and no more sound
<BUGabundo> no MUTE here
<SwedeMike> BUGabundo: exactly same problem I have.
<Kuaera> maxb: Cool, thanks. You configure xorg HAL devices in HAL, silly me.
<BUGabundo> both in PA and alsamixergui
<BUGabundo> can't find anything recent in LP
<SwedeMike> multiple people have been complaining here
<BUGabundo> but no LP bug
<BUGabundo> AFAICS
<BUGabundo> will open a new one right now
<BUGabundo> against alsa
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone know a fix for the Apple Keyboard and the F* keys perhaps?
<Kuaera> maxb: Do I have to restart X for that file to take effect?
<maxb> Yes, and hal too
<maxb> (I think)
<Kuaera> maxb: Well, I had restarted HAL to no effect - likely because the device had already been loaded
<Kuaera> I'll try it in a little bit, and thanks again.
<maxb> restarting hal and then logging out of and back into X works for me
<BUGabundo> guys with sound probs
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/319505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319505 in alsa-driver "In Jaunty Alpha3 release 32 bit and 64 bit versions the sound is not work." [Medium,Fix released]
<kab> my sound is working, but I heard pauses when I play mp3's, with audacious and rythmbox
<isaac> uhm, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Drivers
<isaac> We are including the 2.6.1 -intel driver along with updated beta versions of mesa and xserver in current jaunty. This marks a significant upgrade from what we shipped in alpha-3.
<isaac> but my composite still sucks in jaunty
<isaac> is it normal or is it some misconfiguration on my part?
<Kuaera> maxb: You are a god.
<maxb> heh
<maxb> Why thank you :-)
<Kuaera> I figured I'd give you something you could screencapture and feel good about in exchange :P
<cwillu> isaac, really slow compared to how it was in hardy?
<cwillu> isaac, there's a bug that doesn't have a good fix yet related to certain intel cards.  If you're on a 32bit machine, the workaround that works for me is to run the -server kernel, which has pae enabled, which disables the new gem video memory manager, which is the source of the grief
<cwillu> isaac, (really slow compared to intrepid, rather, but anyways)
<isaac> cwillu: i have just been pointed to
<isaac>  Archive: open, MoM running, alpha-3: released | Ubuntu 8.10 released! | Develop
<isaac> 20:24 < ubottu> Launchpad bug 320813 in mesa "[GM45] with EXA compiz animations
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320813 in mesa "[GM45] with EXA compiz animations cause temporary freezes" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320813
<isaac>                 cause temporary freezes" [High,Confirmed]
<isaac>                 https://launchpad.net/bugs/320813
<isaac> in #ubuntu-devel
<isaac> which seems to be the cause
<Volkodav> update-manager -d does not work - is there another way to upgrade ?
<Volkodav> maybe synaptic ?
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mvo> Volkodav: what is the error
<mvo> Volkodav: there are other ways, but we rather fix update-manager than to workaround :)
<Volkodav> some hal error
<Volkodav> i am not at that machine
<shadowhywind> How does one go about manually saving the session?
<mphill> anyone know if the new nvidia drivers are working under Xorg
<maco> any evolution users around at the moment?
<andersk> mphill: see bug 322416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322416 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "update request: nVidia ver 180.27, pre-release" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322416
<andersk> I use evolution a little bit.
<mphill> andersk: thanks
<mphill> maco: I used it today to sync my winmo phone. then it segfaulted
<maco> hah
<maco> andersk: if you have an evo session open for a while, do you eventually stop being able to toggle the little triangle fold-out things?
<andersk> That's never happened to me.
<Andre_Gondim> how may i know wich module sound i need?
<Andre_Gondim> how may i know which module sound i need?
<maco> Andre_Gondim: are you sure no sound module is currently loaded?
<Andre_Gondim> maco, I think so
<maco> Andre_Gondim: wait are you jsut getting no outputs in your volume control thng? if so, that's a known bug
<maco> "pulsaudio -k && start-pulseaudio-x11"
<maco> but to check for sound modules being loaded: lsmod | grep snd
<Andre_Gondim> maco, yeah, this is my problem, no output sound
<Andre_Gondim> maco, you save my sound life, thanks :D
<mphill> andersk: are you using the nvidia binary driver, does it work well for you?
<dtchen> maco: `pulseaudio -k ; start-pulseaudio-x11' is preferable, as it is guaranteed to work if you had audible audio in intrepid
<dtchen> (s-p-x does the right thing if the daemon is already running)
<maco> dtchen: ok thanks
<dtchen> mphill: which version/
<dtchen> mphill: 180.25 works correctly and resolves a number of PM issues, yes
<Kuaera> maxb: In regards to the snippet you linked earlier [ http://rafb.net/p/bM5WEa91.html ], how would one set additional settings, such as HorizTwoFingerScroll, PalmDetect, etc?
<dtchen> mphill: that said, it does _not_ work if you use a number of xorg.conf options
<maxb> Kuaera: Simply duplicate the <merge.... line as many times as you like, and change key and value
<maxb> (are you familiar with XML?)
<Kuaera> Yes, but it does not seem to be working.
<maco> Kuaera: did you log out and log back in?
<maxb> *and* restart hal before doing that?
<Kuaera> Nevermind, I found the issue >_> The font I was using in my editor wasn't working right, so what I thought was a period was an underscore.
<Kuaera> Here's what I have now:
<Kuaera> http://rafb.net/p/TpYKin40.html
<Kuaera> Restarting HAL made it rather impossible to type, so. I am back, and my example works fine
<JediMaster> hey guys
<JediMaster> I've got this odd issue with audio not working in X again
<dtchen> Kuaera: the recent dbus and hal changes make it virtually essential that you restart both dbus and hal if you make fdi chagnes
<JediMaster> looks like it's a problem with pulseaudio
<dtchen> JediMaster: pulseaudio -k ; start-pulseaudio-x11
<JediMaster> the volume control shows no devices for output
<maco> JediMaster: known bug, listen to dtchen
<dtchen> known issue, move along
<JediMaster> maco: was it you who helped me out a few days ago with it?
<JediMaster> it just started working again, but rebooted and dead again
<Kuaera> dtchen: Ah, thank you.
<dtchen> Kuaera: you can either sudo telinit 1 and then resume normal boot (to runlevel 2), or you can just reboot
<maco> JediMaster: i dont know what fixed it for you a few days ago. after i rebooted it i hit it too, and then dtchen pointed me to the bug report with the instructions he just gave you
<Kuaera> dtchen: Understood.
<JediMaster> ta, that as root?
<maco> JediMaster: no
<JediMaster> yeah that sorted it, thanks
<JediMaster> ta dtchen
<dtchen> Kuaera: be aware that there is a known issue with certain synaptics and alps hardware that races in initialisation, causing it to disappear as a touchpad on hal restart. in that case, you *must* reboot.
<dtchen> i'm debugging that linux in my spare cycles
<dtchen> linux issue*
<Kuaera> dtchen: *nods* Gotcha. I'll spend my time deciphering what all the various touchpad options mean.
<ryanpg> hi all... anyone having pointer troubles in jaunty? My synaptics pad buttons are behaving quite strangely
<andersk> Yeah, bug 320639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320639 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Touchpad movement problems in 0.99.3" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320639
<ryanpg> tapping the pad works as expected, but it seems like the Left button is behaving like a middle button
<dtchen> known
<dtchen> you can revert to 0.15.2-0ubuntu8
<Kuaera> Couldn't one fix this by remapping the buttons via the method I just mentioned?
<ryanpg> dtchen and andersk thanks
<dtchen> Kuaera: that's not a fix; that's a workaround
<Kuaera> dtchen: Sorry for the misnomer.
<ryanpg> I tried remapping but no good... the left button also seems to be registering multiple clicks
<ryanpg> I only seem to be able to find xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_0.15.2-0ubuntu7_i386.deb
<ryanpg> anyone have a url for 0ubuntu8_i386?
<ryanpg> ok, found it - gonna restart X thanks all!
<billisnice> how do you install http://do.davebsd.com/release.shtml to jaunty?
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-31
<mib_n52x55> Ok... so the thing where everytime I go install.. and it keeps kicking me back out to the partitioner? This is known bug I assume?
<Stargazer> I'm testing jaunty on VBox and i was wondering: where are the shared folders located?
<miik> anyone running jaunty? works good?
<Devin_M> hey can someone here help me with something?
<charlie-tca> Jaunty works good within the limits of a alpha version
<charlie-tca> It has not wiped out my data, anyway.
<Stargazer> It works ok... but when i try and select a location i can't get the map to stay zoomed... also there isn't a location (in the USA) for Central time.(-6)
<hggdh> Stargazer, I run Jaunty, and I am CST
<Stargazer> Where do you select ?
<hggdh> System/Adminstration/Date & Date
<hggdh> er. Time & Date
<hggdh> TZ is America/Chicago
<Stargazer> Isn't chicago -5 or something (-7?)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> no, Chicago is Central time
<hggdh> so it is UTC-6
<Stargazer> At current i'm on America/Denver.
<Stargazer> But, tbh, there is a rather large circle in America.
<hggdh> Isn't Denver Mountain Time?
<Stargazer> Idk.
<Stargazer> But it lokos close enough.
<Stargazer> Looks*
<hggdh> well, yeah, +/- one hour
<charlie-tca> Yes, Denver is Mountain
<Stargazer> :\
<hggdh> heh. As I said, within one hour of CST ;-)
<Stargazer> For some reason, i have to change to my time ahead one hour everytime i start up Intrepid.
<hggdh> go figure...
<Stargazer> Yeah but i change it everytime... shouldn't it stay ?
<hggdh> yes. But, this this case, the best channel is #ubuntu. Here we only deal with Jaunty
<Stargazer> If this occurs in intrepid, wouldn't it occur in Jaunty ?
<Stargazer> ;)
<hggdh> no necessarily. For example, it does not happens with me
<Stargazer> Odd
<hggdh> one chance: your hardware clock is not set to UTC; another: you are not synchronising with NTP
<Stargazer> I just "shutdown" jaunty in Vbox... took a while to shutdown and the shutdown thing looked off.
<Type3Singularity> Anyone know if we are likely to see kernel 2.6.29 in the final if its release is soonish (rc3 released recently)? or are is 2.6.28 locked in already?
 * Type3Singularity wants btrfs-dev
<hggdh> Type3Singularity, although I do not believe it has been locked, I find unlikely... too late already
<Type3Singularity> hmm dang
<Type3Singularity> hopefully btrfs-source will get a version bump
<hggdh> hope is the last to die, etc... so: there is hope, still ;-)
<Type3Singularity> hmm latest btrfs versions might not compile against 2.6.28 though :/
<hggdh> well, worst scenario, you can always get the bare kernel & build it
<hggdh> but I guess you could email devel-discuss and ask there (or try #ubuntu-kernel)
<Volkodav> anybody runs jaunty on Macbook Pro aluminum by any chance ?
<miik> anyone running jaunty? works good?
<Tekno> yea
<taggie_> So, I've ready the irc logs, figured out how to temporarily fix my sound "pulseaudio -k ; start-pulseaudio-x11" but why is it broken and why does that fix it?
<Tekno> its crap and removing it is a good fix
<hggdh> its a race on startup of the gnome session
<miik> 11.7 mb/s, wow i update from 8.10 to 9.04alpha in 1 minute
<miik> 1 minute to download, 25 minute to install
<Cocoabean> hello
<Cocoabean> anyone know how to enable /dev/tcp in ubuntu? im assuming its a kernel config thign
<sml1226> can anybody tell me if there is a copy of awn available for 9.04?
<Tekno> yes, in repositories
<sml1226> is that only for 32/64 bit cpu's? i have ps3 w/ ppc
<miik> my audio dont work in jaunty, why?
<miik> killing pulseaudio worked
<legodude__>  probably because your speakers are not producing sound
<miik> pulseaudio fault
<miik> my flash dont work in jaunty, why?
<miik> youtube says "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player."
<miik> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        10.0.15.3ubuntu3                    Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<miik> but its installed
<miik> ah, i uninstalled flash, and reinstall now works
<FFForever> i found a bug =\, when i leave a page with flash the flash still runs and makes my cpu jump skyhigh till i close firefox....
<[OBACRON]> is anyone aware if bacula is broken under 9.10
<zcat[1]> just checking md5sum again, but when I burned this disk (alpah3, alternative, amd64) I checked the md5 of both the iso and /dev/cdrom after I burned it and they were correct. But zenity fails on the self test?
<zcat[1]> just checked it again, it's 9209e68a0256bdacc2b7091370956e0a which is the correct md5
<zcat[1]> so what now?
<zcat[1]> I know there are supposed to be bugs but putting the wrong md5 on the cd just doesn't seem plausable.
<histo> song is uber buggy right now.
<histo> Not as many peeps runing jaunty alpha as previous versions it seems. Well I should say not as many ppl around here at least
<FFForever> i found a bug =\, when i leave a page with flash the flash still runs and makes my cpu jump skyhigh till i close firefox....
<FFForever> any ideas?
<histo> file a bug report
<hggdh> indeed
<twager> Anyone tell me why I can ping all the addresses in sources.list by name or ip yat apt and synaptic tell me they cannot find  the repos ?
<JediMaster> hey guys, what's the sound fix again?
<JediMaster> for pulseaudio
<syockit> drats, my intel card suddenly failed compositing again
<syockit> cool, it works again
<maxb> What's the sound problem, ooi?
<syockit> hm?
<maxb> People have been talking about sound problems on Jaunty. Basic playback works for me, and that's about all I ever use, so I was wondering what the actual problem is.
<BUGabundo> I have it here
<BUGabundo> just a sec to get the bug id
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/322374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322374 in pulseaudio "[jaunty regression] Pulse Audio finds no card for output" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maxb> Huh, guess I must just be lucky with my particular hardware
<BUGabundo> but the work around doesn't seem to be working for me
<BUGabundo> maxb: no player works on my system
<maxb> oh, no, it says it's a race condition with the login sound. I've killed my login sound entirely :-)
<BUGabundo> humm what?
<syockit> omg, the 82801G (ICH7) again!!
<maxb> The bug says it's a race condition between pulseaudio initalization and playing the login sound. Since I've disabled the login sound entirely that would explain why I'm not affected
<syockit> whilst I, on the other hand, have removed pulseaudio!
<BUGabundo> I don't have login sound enabled on my system since gutsy
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> and I have no sound
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> ok... you 've removed PA
<BUGabundo> I have it!
<BUGabundo> the new volume manager uses it
<syockit> I run KDE, that's why
<syockit> got its own phonon
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<syockit> but I figure maybe it might cause problems with non phonon apps, like firefox
<syockit> did you get the symptom as said in the bug? when you tried aplay <audio file>, does it play, or does it error?
<BUGabundo> AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<BUGabundo> humm wait! I just heard something
<BUGabundo> but its lagging 3 sec or something
<syockit> strange. it failed to connect, but yet is able to play?
<BUGabundo> vlc and totem don't play
<BUGabundo> mplayer does output something
<BUGabundo> let me try exaile
<BUGabundo> exaile is working
<syockit> got it out on the speaker?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> but the sound is VERY low
<BUGabundo> much less then usual
<syockit> you need to check with pa's mixer
<BUGabundo> that may be why I don't hear anything on other players
<BUGabundo> let me AMP vlc
<BUGabundo> all mixers are at 100%
<DrHalan> hey does anybody have to restart pulseaudio on startup so it detects the soundcard?
<BUGabundo> even alsamixer -c0
<BUGabundo> DrHalan: known bug
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/322374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322374 in pulseaudio "[jaunty regression] Pulse Audio finds no card for output" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<syockit> who owns your /dev/snd stuff?
<BUGabundo> can some DEV put this bug on !topic ?
<BUGabundo> root
<BUGabundo> controlC0
<BUGabundo> pcmC0D0c
<BUGabundo> pcmC0D0p
<BUGabundo> pcmC0D1c
<BUGabundo> pcmC0D1p
<BUGabundo> pcmC0D2c
<BUGabundo> pcmC0D6c
<BUGabundo> pcmC0D6p
<BUGabundo> seq
<BUGabundo> timer
<BUGabundo> total 0
<BUGabundo> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 11 2009-01-30 20:17 controlC0
<BUGabundo> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 10 2009-01-31 12:47 pcmC0D0c
<BUGabundo> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  9 2009-01-31 12:51 pcmC0D0p
<BUGabundo> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  8 2009-01-30 20:17 pcmC0D1c
<BUGabundo> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  7 2009-01-30 20:17 pcmC0D1p
<BUGabundo> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  6 2009-01-30 20:17 pcmC0D2c
<BUGabundo> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  5 2009-01-30 20:17 pcmC0D6c
<BUGabundo> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  4 2009-01-30 20:17 pcmC0D6p
<BUGabundo> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  3 2009-01-30 20:17 seq
<BUGabundo> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  2 2009-01-30 20:17 timer
<BUGabundo>  !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<BUGabundo>  /topic
<BUGabundo> vlc won't even "see" a audio card
<BUGabundo> :((
<syockit> sorry, actually I meant what apps are using them? lsof | grep /dev/snd
<BUGabundo> mixer_app so far
<syockit> wow, you didn't get warned by the bot for pasting that much
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> he knows me already
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<syockit> actually, pa should also use one of them
<BUGabundo> didn't paste
<BUGabundo> run directly from pidgin
<BUGabundo> still grepping
<syockit> okay, please try: pulseaudio -k | pulseaudio -vv -d
<BUGabundo> syockit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112056/
<syockit> hm, maybe it was -D instead of -d
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112057/
<BUGabundo> still get a RED warning
<syockit> that 'pulse-rt' thing is so gonna make your audio output laggy/crunchy if you don't solve it
<syockit> uh, is there anything like invalid option?
<BUGabundo> you see what I see
<DrHalan> another thing, how do i set PCM with the new volume control. I think it is way to up
<BUGabundo> I have no idea what you are saying about rt
<syockit> oh sorry, it shouldn't have been |. rather, it's ;
<BUGabundo> if I have it, either it comes like that or some app depended on it
<BUGabundo> DrHalan: try $ alsamixer -c 0
<DrHalan> BUGabundo: wow thanks. The micboos/frontmic switches are also missing in the volume control
<BUGabundo> DrHalan: they are on their own tab now!
<BUGabundo> just up or down (or better left right)
<BUGabundo> syockit: Lunch time!
<syockit> BUGabundo: can you try pulseaudio -D again afterwards?
<BUGabundo> I'll see if I can came up during the afternoon
<BUGabundo> sure
<syockit> it's 22:04 over here
<BUGabundo> right now?
<syockit> no
<BUGabundo> oh
<BUGabundo> lol
<syockit> later
<BUGabundo> later will be TO LATE for you
<syockit> just had coffee, don't worry
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> back in 2h then
 * BUGabundo timezones sucks to fix bugs in real time
<peterz> anybody else having hald crash on .29-rc?
<DrHalan> should i file a bug against missing front mic / mic boost switches?
<Alexia_Death> Anybody else missing notifications on KDE?
<Alexia_Death> Theres just a ? blingking for a moment in the icon tray and thats it.
<Alexia_Death> I know its trying to tell me something but no info apears.
<DrHalan> dunno
<DrHalan> does anybody know when glx for the new xserver will be released?
<toxictroll> hi
<toxictroll> i heard it is not easy to troll here
<bazhang> toxictroll, ??
<bazhang> this is not a chat channel
<toxictroll> sorry
<toxictroll> somebody "challenged" me to troll here
<Alexia_Death> That was one poor troll...
<Alexia_Death> Trolls are not supposed to take gtfo seriously...
<FFForever> how come flash has no audio?
<Ddorda> where can i find ubuntu 9.04 timeline?
<TheInfinity> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> damn. wrong.
<TheInfinity> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Ddorda> :D
<TheInfinity> :/
<Ddorda> well..? any idea?
<TheInfinity> see ubuntu.com wiki ;)
<TheInfinity> !timeline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timeline
<TheInfinity> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<TheInfinity> dammit. ok look@wiki :)
<Ddorda> lol. i will
<charlie-tca> Ddorda: Like this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<TheInfinity> i meant this ;)
<Ddorda> lol
<Ddorda> great! thanks :D
<Ddorda> thanks, bye
<BUGabundo> syockit: ping
<BUGabundo> still awake?
<syockit> hojo
<syockit> pulseaudio -D
<BUGabundo> okay
 * BUGabundo some ppl never sleep ehehe
<syockit> gonna get some more coffee for the kicks
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112192/
<BUGabundo> it reminds me of maco
<BUGabundo> that lives during the night... and is sleeping until noon!
<syockit> microwaving
<syockit> aww, daemon failed
<syockit> can you try with -vv added?
<syockit> ps -e | grep pulse ; pulseaudio -k; pulseaudio -D -vv
<BUGabundo> sure
<hggdh> BUGabundo, you can add yourself to the pulse-rt group to bypass the error
<BUGabundo> hggdh: still it is a bug if I need to manually add my self
<hggdh> yes indeed. This is why I said "bypass the error"
<BUGabundo> syockit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112194/
<BUGabundo> hggdh: I rather leave my system as close to default as possible
<BUGabundo> so that bug triage is easier
<CarlFK> trying to install mplayer "Package libconfhelper-perl is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<hggdh> it would still be easier if you state what was done to bypass it. Anyway, the messages are enough to open a bug
<CarlFK> is that anything that needs to be reported?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: well if it is anoter bug, sure I'll open it... but I'm trying to get the PA bug triaged
<syockit> I think the bug is with packagekit, not pa
<syockit> But I had this before. I forgot how I solved. It was not because of pulse-rt
<hggdh> the full daemon failure, yes, I agree. I had the pulse-rt thingy also, but the daemon still started
<syockit> BUGabundo: aptitude search '~ipulse'
<hggdh> CarlFK, I have mplayer installed, and it does not seem to (directly) depend on libconfhelper-perl
<syockit> hey, I'm getting better & better with aptitude!
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112197/
<syockit> well, you already have all the modules
<syockit> I just installed pulseaudio and some modules. It was able to start, but I can't get paplay to play ogg
<syockit> BUGabundo: lsof | grep /dev/snd
<BUGabundo> running
<towolf> i figured it out. hotkey-setup dropped samsung.hk. but hal doesn't ship a replacement samsung fdi file?
<BUGabundo> $ lsof | grep /dev/snd
<BUGabundo> mixer_app  8522  bugabundo   21u      CHR             116,11                 7405 /dev/snd/controlC0
<syockit> BUGabundo: since I lost my logs, I need to reconfirm: did you have sound playing before?
<towolf> now i'm trying to write my own fdi file. but how does a scancode of 0x74 map to the e000 notation? it's not hexadecimal, is it?
<BUGabundo> syockit: before what?
<BUGabundo> it was runing up until yesterday mornings updates
<BUGabundo> now only runs with manual kill;start
<BUGabundo> and with volume REALLY low
<syockit> BUGabundo: this is 8.10, right? any kernel updates there?
<syockit> you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio for now reason
<syockit> s/now/no/
<BUGabundo> syockit: jaunty
<maco> BUGabundo: there's a race condition in pulseaudio, bug 322374, and that's why you have to manually kill & restart it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322374 in pulseaudio "[jaunty regression] Pulse Audio finds no card for output" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322374
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.28-6-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 30 15:35:08 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<maco> it was introduced on the 28th
<BUGabundo> this is #ubuntu+1 LOL
<BUGabundo> I know maco
<BUGabundo> im sub to the bug
<maco> ohok
<BUGabundo> only got hit by it yesterday morning
<syockit> yeah, but even before that (28-5), someone else with the same chipset had a problem too
<BUGabundo> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> [sudo] password for bugabundo:
<BUGabundo>  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<BUGabundo>  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<syockit> I suppose those guys still have Pulse running. but yours can't even start the daemon
<BUGabundo> I haven't manually restart it yet, after reboot
<syockit> BUGabundo: if you do want to reboot, try booting on 28-5
<syockit> might be kernel regression
<syockit> but if it isn't... anyways, I'm gonna check hal and pa changelog
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> will try tonigh
<BUGabundo> after dinner
<BUGabundo> but now I'm going to remove -4 kernel
<syockit> dinner! yay
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> its what? 5am there?
<syockit> I only had 2 slices of peaches, a cup of milk, a cup of coffee (where a cup=roughly 400ml)
<syockit> 04:25
<BUGabundo> like I said
<BUGabundo> where you from?
<BUGabundo> Portugal here
<BUGabundo> Sat Jan 31 19:30:07 UTC 2009
<syockit> I'm in Osaka,Japan
<syockit> Sun, 01 Feb 2009 04:31:12 +0900
<maco> so that's 4am then?
<BUGabundo> and you maco?
<maco> おはよ
<syockit> yes         ohnoes pulseaudio hijacked my alsa!
<BUGabundo> still afternoon I supose
<maco> washington, dc
<syockit> ohayou san!
<syockit> my scim isn't working right now
<maco> japanese is the only reason i have scim installed. and it does work. though learning that scim can do LaTeX is awesome
<BUGabundo> dinner
<BUGabundo> [[]]
<BUGabundo> **
<syock_> ay my nick!!
<syock_> at least my scim-bridge's here
<syock_> おはようございます！
<jianfei> hi i am running jaunty and lost my sound after the latest round of updates, im using a compaq nx6320
<jianfei> how would i fix?
<maco> jianfei: showing no outputs in the volume control?
<jianfei> correct!
<jianfei> yes maco
<maco> jianfei: pulseaudio -k ; start-pulseaudio-x11 after each login
<maco> bug 322374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322374 in pulseaudio "[jaunty regression] Pulse Audio finds no card for output" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322374
<jianfei> maco: thank you very much
<syockit> jianfei: once you've confirmed that, you might want to disable login sounds
<jianfei> maco, syockit: yeh that fixed it..
<jianfei> ok will disable login sounds
<jianfei> do i need to add pulseaudio -k ; start-pulseaudio-x11 somewhere?
<syockit> jianfei: I don't think you need it after disabling login sounds. but if it happens that pulseaudio still fail to start, you can add them to sessions
<jianfei> syockit: cheers
<soc> hi
<soc> am i the only one with dependency problems with samba?
<drdozer> hi
<drdozer> my only grype about jaunty so far is that the kde has unreadable font/color choices
<drdozer> grey on black with embossing and bluring - I can't read notifications for example
<drdozer> oh, and I think the battery logic is a bit wrong - it suspended on me today when the first battery hit 5 min but my 2nd battery was still full
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-01
<miik> why is no 2.6.29-rc3 in jaunty?
<syockit> testing is probably underway
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/303068 - could someone running Jaunty test this for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303068 in network-manager "Static IP ethernet network setting is lost after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nemo> I'd appreciate it
<nemo> last comment suggested this annoying behaviour has been fixed in NM that Jaunty is using
<miik> why nvidia driver is 180.22 instead of 180.27?
<jianfei> ok i had to reboot and tried pulseaudio -k ; start-pulseaudio-x11 again..sound is gone, what should i do?
<andersk> miik: bug 322416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322416 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "update request: nVidia ver 180.27, pre-release" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322416
<miik> thanks'
<jianfei> i use sound for audio recording playback of voice recognition
<maxb> miik: Perhaps because 180.22 is a release but 180.27 is only a beta?
<jianfei> any chance you have fix, i have to use jaunty other laptop processing..
<miik> oh
<miik> didnt nkow
<miik> cool, i have openofficeorg 3.0!!!!!
<jianfei> great...
<jianfei> can i have some assistance for audio?
<jianfei> i have to process 14hrs of audio
<miik> will i get firefox 3.1 too?
<miik> my audio didnt work in jaunty, then i did killall pulseaudion, then it works always now, even when i reboot
<jianfei> shuttleworth is talking about windows 7 and jaunty..yet my sound dont even work..ive tried pulseaudio -k ; start-pulseaudio-x11
<miik> well jaunty is alpha
<miik> not even beta yet
<jianfei> i wish i could help and code
<miik> me too, but im too dumb
<jianfei> im just audio for ASIO over here
<jianfei> have to get through 14hrs of tape
<miik> i mostly use ubuntu for porno and play MMORPG where i waste 20 hours a day killing monsters and getting levels
<miik> try 8.10 intrepid ibex instead
<jianfei> milk: yes i know im already using intrepid with 38+ hours of processing..
<jianfei> other laptop
<miik> oh
<jianfei> hehe the 38hrs was escalated to me!
<jianfei> this is my test machine
<jianfei> lol
<jianfei> winxp then
<jianfei> milk
<jianfei> ?
<miik> yeah, maybe
<miik> if you cant use intrepid
<miik> then use whatever you can do Get The Work Done
<miik> but dont forget to check back jaunty in april ;)
<jianfei> milk: mate our team only use ubuntu...if thats a plug..then use it lol
<jianfei> ;-)
<miik> well, then intrepid ibex
<miik> then use intrepid*
<miik> unless you can somehow get jaunty to work
<miik> but jaunty is not for production use
<jianfei> well alpha 2 had a bug in ssh tunneling that we were making use of..
<jianfei> most of the team still using A2 for that purpose
<miik> oh
<miik> im poundering about stealing my sisters lipgloss
<pwnguin> has anyone else noticed a bizarre font kerning problem in firefox?
<pwnguin> actually, its not just firefox
<ripps> I'm bored, think of upgrading my intrepid to jaunty. Any glaring stability issues I should be aware of?
<danbhfive> ripps: heh, probably the most glaring is that it hasn't hit feature freeze yet (i think).
<danbhfive> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackelope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<ripps> how's the the xorg ati driver working in xorg-1.6
<ripps> Since Jaunty is using 2.6.28, it doesn't have KMS yet, does it.
<Hew> Has sound broken for others recently?
<hggdh> Hew, yes, on a pulseaudio race on starting X
<Hew> hggdh: Do you know the bug #?
<hggdh> yes, I subscribed to it. Just a sec
<hggdh> Hew, bug 322374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322374 in pulseaudio "[jaunty regression] Pulse Audio finds no card for output" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322374
<Hew> hggdh: Thanks :-)
<Hew> nice, sound is (temporarily) working again
<hggdh> Hew -- about tor
<Hew> hggdh: What about it?
<hggdh> bug 3039449
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 3039449 could not be found
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> bug 303949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303949 in tor "tor 0.2.0.32-1 Depends: glibc-private but it is not installable" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303949
<hggdh> Hew, all we need is a change on dh_shlibdeps
<hggdh> (and, probably, to open a bug on Debian for that)
<andersk> Why is Tor using a private glibc API?  Isn't _that_ the bug?
<Hew> IANAP, but I just found it strange that Debian doesn't have the problem, and Ubuntu does.
<Hew> hggdh: I'm not sure whether that should go upstream or not.
<hggdh> it may have something to with the glibc we deliver
<lubosz> hi
<andersk> I doubt that patch should go in at all.  It covers up a symptom of the problem, it doesn't fix the problem itself.
<lubosz> is there a ppa repo with glut 1.5.1?
<hggdh> andersk, not necessarily. I do not like it either, but this is not the first case
<lubosz> and glew
<lubosz> with opengl 3.0 support
<hggdh> andersk, it does cover the issue, but makes the package available right now
<lubosz> which nvidia driver is currently in jaunty?
<Hew> !info nvidia-glx-180
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.22-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 8593 kB, installed size 25488 kB
<hggdh> hew, andersk Debian is still shipping glibc2.7 on stable. Only experimental has glibc2.9. This (IIRC) only came to be an issue from glib2.8 onwards
<Hew> lubosz: nvidia is broken with the latest xserver though
<lubosz> nice, jaunty has gl 3
<lubosz> also glut an glew?
<lubosz> !info glut
<ubottu> Package glut does not exist in jaunty
<Hew> !info glutg3
<ubottu> glutg3 (source: glut): the OpenGL Utility Toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7-25 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 52 kB
<lubosz> !info libglew-dev
<ubottu> Package libglew-dev does not exist in jaunty
<lubosz> !info libglew1.5
<lubosz> sorry for spamming the bot
<ubottu> libglew1.5 (source: glew): The OpenGL Extension Wrangler - runtime environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 77 kB, installed size 276 kB
<lubosz> bad
<Hew> lubosz, use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<lubosz> the driver is opengl 3.0, but the libs dont
<lubosz> plx get the opengl 3.0 support libs in jaunty
<lubosz> they where released in november
<lubosz> the changes from opengl 2.1 => 3.0 where not too big but GLSL 1.2 => 1.3 where significant
<Hew> lubosz: Please file a bug about it
<lubosz> in which category?
<lubosz> i do have a launchpad account
<lubosz> it just requires glew 1.5.1 and glut 3.7
<Hew> lubosz: an upgrade request for glut should be filed under glut
<lubosz> k i do that thx
<lubosz> i need to start coding opengl 3 :D
<lubosz> is there any way to install jaunty on a ext3 usb pen drive?
<lubosz> unetbootin and usb-creator seem only to support fat volumes
<lubosz> and create installers
<Hew> lubosz: Surely usb-creator uses ext3?
<danbhfive> lubosz: maybe try this?  http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux   I havent tried it myself...
<lubosz> Hew: i would like ext3 support. i notices usb-creator only creates fat installers
<lubosz> danbhfive: thx, i give it a try
<lubosz> do the ppa repos sometimes have newer versions than +1 universe repos?
<lubosz> there should be an automated system to manage these
<andersk> Anyone can make a PPA and put in whetever packages they want.  So, yes, sometimes they have newer versions.
<shamus> I just installed 9.04a3 and now unable to use audio at all
<shamus> anybody got any solutions?
<fosco_> update and upgrade first
<fosco_> reboot and retry sound
<shamus> I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04a3, it is up to date and the system has already been restarted
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosco_> just to make sure
<shamus> nope, nothing
<miik> killall pulseaudio
<miik> maybe
<shamus> my system isn't even picking up my soundcard
<shamus> is there a sound driver i can install from somewhere?
<Andre_Gondim> shamus, try this pulseaudio -k ; start-pulseaudio-x11
<shamus> Andre_Gondim, "Home directory /home/shamus not ours Cannot access autospawn lock"
<miik> when i watch porno, the first 1-2 sec of the movie lags
<miik> it didnt do this in intrepid
<tritium> miik: please keep it family-friendly
<miik> ok, but this is true
<tritium> No need to mention it here.  You can simply say "movies".
<DanaG> Anything new in the +1 world lately?
<fosco_> just waiting for alpha4 :)
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> So we're in a freeze... then there would not be anything new.  =P
 * DanaG goes to boot from Win7 back to Ubuntu.
<miik> my movies are slowmo for 2 secs, then they play normal
<miik> is this cuz i use 180 drivers in jaunty, but used 177 in intrepid?
<shamus> is there anyway to get 3d to work, as well as graphics card acceleration for videos to work in a3?
<miik> yes
<fosco_> shamus: yes for nvidia, not sure for the rest
<miik> add IgnoreABI TRUE to xorg.conf
<shamus> fosco_: does the regular 180.22-pkg1 work?
<fosco_> i use 180 deb package
<shamus> fosco_: thanks installing now
<shamus> does anyone know why my sound seems to crackle when my CPU usage is high?
<fosco_> you should try changing pulse to alsa
<shamus> fosco_: i am using alsa
<shamus> fosco_: nevermind that, im using pulseaudio, but when i attempt to kill pulseaudio i lose all sound
<DanaG> Ooopsie, looks like now I'm waiting for it, too.
<DanaG> Heh, can't fix Grub on ext4 with an Intrepid LiveCD.  =P
<shamus> fosco_: i installed the deb for 180 nvidia drivers and with no luck, as the system starts telling me X is broken and i forces me to choose "Generic" (default) settings
<fosco_> have you added the serverflag?
<shamus> i typed the command into the terminal that the nvidia X server settings tells me to if thats what you mean
<fosco_> no, one thing more to do...
<shamus> oh
<shamus> i know very little about ubuntu, sorry
<fosco_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6378516&postcount=25
<fosco_> take a look on the serverflags comments
<lucent> shamus: I found a great set of documentation, want a link?
<shamus> lucent: yes please
<lucent> shamus: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<lucent> if you're serious about using Ubuntu or even Gnome-based Linux distros in general, that book plus the Ubuntu Kung-Fu are good books to buy
<lucent> it's cheap too, considering you get a print version under $10 bucks
<lucent> most pocket guides are $16 and up
<shamus> lucent: thanks
<lucent> shamus: I started with real books, I think 6-7 books that were all technical references
<lucent> the technical references are boring time-limited documents that you have anyways from UNIX style manual pages
<lucent> I wish I had a cool guide like that kung-fu book
<lucent> "Wizards of MS-DOS" book is one reference I wish I hadn't loaned out to my ex-girlfriend ;P
<lucent> never got that bloody thing back
<shamus> as interesting as some of this stuff is, i was really only drawn to linux in hopes of security (through obscurity), i really just use it for basic everyday stuff, but then again thats all i use my computer for (no more windows for me)
<DanaG> !alpha4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha4
<DanaG> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> Eh, what was the upcoming thing?
<DanaG> Oh, and someone might want to fix that factoid.  =P
<lucent> shamus: take my advice, get at least the pocket reference
<shamus> lucent: ok
<shamus> lucent: so i guess im stuck with a completely broken X server until a new update?
<lucent> only if you broke it
<lucent> use the latest stable release if you need to use your computer
<shamus> well, i cant use any nvidia drivers, so that's broken to me
<shamus> how do i roll back to 8.10?
<lucent> you cannot
<lucent> re-install
<shamus> sweet
<shamus> at least my /home and / are separate (learned that one the hard way)
<lucent> :)
<lucent> you don't have backups?
<shamus> nope
<shamus> didn't bother, because i thought everything would work just fine
<lucent> erg, it is my experience that no system designed by a human is perfect
<shamus> well no, humans cant be perfect
<lucent> 1TB hard disks are under $100usd
<shamus> other then 200 gb of tv shows though, i wouldn't really lose anything
<lucent> it's a wish-for-pain if you don't keep backups
<SwedeMike> I usually do binary backups of my / when I am about to try an upgrade
<SwedeMike> boot from cd, cat the partition to a file
<lucent> hm, cat can do bad things
<SwedeMike> well, dd_rescue is good as well
 * lucent hugs dd_rescue
<shamus> nothing is important in / though right? (other then system files)
<lucent> the /var is important
<lucent> I always save /var and /etc
<shamus> what does it do exactly?
<lucent> not any one thing in particular
<lucent> state-machine data that needs to be saved accross reboots is stored in /var
<lucent> across*
<shamus> oh, i've messed up quite a few installs before, but saving those things never once seemed important
<lucent> if you have encrypted home directories, as in Jaunty alpha3, then some key information is stored in /var
<lucent> without it you would fail to recover your home dir
<shamus> oh, it doesn't use a crypto device on the mobo or a usb key?
<lucent> nope, that is all kernel space
<shamus> oh
<lucent> jaunty alpha3 style encrypted home dirs are enacted using ecryptfs
<lucent> i.e. userspace
<shamus> you seem pretty smart, i have a question for you about my motherboard (ASUS P5l-VM-1394), what would cause a windows install from halting while starting every single time (that requires the CMOS to be cleared every single time i want to run windows) that ubuntu would completely ignore, allowing me to use it without issue?
<lucent> your question has some kind of syntax error
<shamus> lol
<lucent> I don't understand what you're asking
<shamus> i have a problem with my motherboard that prevents windows from starting (it halts in the boot process), but when i choose ubuntu it ignores this issue and allows me to start normally?
<lucent> Ubuntu might boot with a kernel/initrd combination that supports a feature your other operating system does not
<lucent> an example of this would be SATA hard disk support
<lucent> you might have bad RAM
<shamus> i suppose, but win xp, win vista, and win 7 all stopped working one day (along with one of my memory channels) but ubuntu continues to work
<lucent> I suggest running memtest86 to confirm/disprove
 * lucent pats his own ass
<lucent> I'm not making this stuff up, I've seen it myself before
<shamus> i sent the board to asus to repair, and they sent the same board back with the same issue
<lucent> yeah
<shamus> i've tried 4 different sticks of memory in every slot
<lucent> I would declare fail and go find a working machine
<shamus> lol
<lucent> life is short, diagnosing stupid computer hardware problems is not the way I want to go
<shamus> the funny thing is, if i clear the cmos before starting my machine windows doesnt halt, and boots as normal
<lucent> that's not funny
<lucent> it's broken.
<shamus> yeah, it sounds bad
<shamus> this machine is very old though (3 years)
<lucent> suggested use is a boat anchor
<shamus> lol
<shamus> any suggested motherboard you've had a good time with? i've bought 5 asus boards and they are all failing on me
<lucent> I'm into different gear than I used to be
<lucent> I would suggest a toaster oven from XPC or a laptop
<lucent> i.e. shuttle xpc
<shamus> i'd rather build another desktop, just not choose asus next time
<lucent> the amd64 based shuttle xpc is the quietest and best performing, best looking, desktop machine I've ever owned
<lucent> shamus: for real though, an MSI Wind or Asus eeePC 901 would be optimal
<shamus> this machine is the loudest thing in my house, with 3 tornados. noise doesn't bother me
<lucent> you seem to be in denial about a few key factors in PC component selection
<shamus> ?
<lucent> 1) If it moves, it will fail.
<shamus> yes
<shamus> all things do
<lucent> 2) If it is hot, it will fail.
<lucent> thus what I'm talking about makes a lot of sense
<lucent> and your aircraft carrier with a bad DIMM slot does not
<shamus> or...i could change my motherboard out with something that costs a bit more then my lunch did and have a perfectly working system
 * lucent sighs
<shamus> i'd rather have a big pc then a tiny little eeePC
<lucent> my time is worth $150/h to me
<lucent> have fun with your machine.
<Alexia_Death> Is anybody else having troubles with kde session locking? I close the lid and it locks but about every 4th or 5th time it refuses to unlock even if the correct pasword is provided
<Alexia_Death> I have restart X to get it to play nice.
<tgpraveen> when is next alpha planned to be released?
<cwillu> oooo, ath5k is used in favour of ath_pci now
<cwillu> that'll save some headaches
<SwedeMike> tgpraveen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<tgpraveen> SwedeMike: thanks
<Alexia_Death> Jaunty is now good to go with hotplug...
<Alexia_Death> for wacoms that is.
<Alexia_Death> Just slaping the daemon on will make things sort of work.
<etech> hi
<etech> which grafical package manager is default in kubuntu jaunty?
<SwedeMike> I couldnt find any bug report regarding the sound problems, so I filed one. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/323878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323878 in pulseaudio "sound doesn't work until manually execute start-pulseaudio-x11" [Undecided,New]
<etech> is it safe to use ext4?
<SwedeMike> depends. I like to have filesystems be mainstream for a few years before I use them, but it all depends on how picky you are about your data
<SwedeMike> the longer it's been in wide production, the less risk of bugs
<etech> can a filesystem be upgraded like any other program? or is it possible that ext4 in ubuntu 9.04 will be more stable than the ext4 now?
<SwedeMike> filesystem code is in the kernel, so when kernel is upgraded, so is the filesystem code
<SwedeMike> so yes, if you're running an older kernel than 2.6.28, ext4 is probably better now
<etech> so when i install now ubuntu 9.04, at the release day of ubuntu 9.04 final it will have the same ext4 stability as a frssh ubuntu 9.04 final installation?
<etech> so that was my question
<etech> if the ext4 performance/stability is also upgraded which every ubuntu 9.04 aalpha, beta etc... upgrade
<etech> when new kernels come in
<Alexia_Death> etech: code that aint broke is unlikely to be fixed but yes, if there are bugs then each kernel will bring fixes.
<etech> ok
<CrownAmbassador> How do I get to a list of Jaunty only bugs of LaunchPad?
<ikonia> CrownAmbassador: the guys in #launchpad can help you use the features
<ikonia> CrownAmbassador: I agree that some of the search functions on launchpad aren't the most obvious to see at first
<CrownAmbassador> ikonia: Thanks for that
<CrownAmbassador> Hi guys. Having a issue playing avi movies. Usually I just tried to play it and then it prompted me to install gstreamer. It did this once, but I was updating my system, so I couldn't do it then. When opening the avi again it opened and then the box that is suppose to ask you if it can search for the codecs pops up, but has nothing in it. I have to force quit it. When trying to open it again, Movie Player opens for a second and then closes. How can
<DrHalan> is anyone else having notifcations covering gnome-panel? This actually should be ffixed with notification-deamon 0.4
<popey> my kubuntu jaunty system flickers about a lot after login, then gives me a black screen with a working mouse cursor. I have deleted ~/.kde and started again, but the same thing happens. Any suggestions?
 * popey chroots to his kubuntu install to see if he can update it and that might "fix" it
<rainmanp7> Gdmorning ;)
<tgpraveen> hi guys
<rainmanp7> hello
<tgpraveen> I am on 8.10 and I wanted to get the latest version of empathy so I am uspposed to get it from the telepathy ppa right frm launchpad?
<tgpraveen> well could some one confirm how this works coz I added it's url to my software sources list and successfully added the pgp kety
<tgpraveen> but then only very few updates were successfully installed and many of the empathy updates are shown available but
<tgpraveen> are grayed out
<tgpraveen> and the update manager asks me if I want to do a partial upgrrade which I click yes then also nothing gets installed
<rainmanp7> yeah I'm trying to get the wine to update through the repository thing and when i changed the Visual settings on desktop it started acting right for checking and not hanging for ever for normal updates ;)
<tgpraveen> and I am still stuck with the ver that came with 8.10
<tgpraveen> could some one please help me
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen ? I could try tell me where and what to install ?
<tgpraveen> I want the latest version of empathy chat client which uses the telepathy framework
<tgpraveen> and one more thing now in synaptic when I click on mark all upgrades I get as NOT AUTHENTICATED many updates related to emopathy
<rainmanp7> are you updating it through using a special private key etc.. in the sources section ?
<tgpraveen> well while adding the ppa source to my software sources list I had to add the openpgp certification authentication
<tgpraveen> but it has been done successfully I think
<rainmanp7> yeah I'm getting the same wierd thing from the new wine but on my other hard drive from fresh install I was able to get the key and everything to work but didn't have enough room to move files so I reinstalled on this new 40 gig drive for testing and i'm getting the same thing
<tgpraveen> rainmanp7: ok.thx
<rainmanp7> Actuallly this new install got screwed up and i just reinstalled without formating right over the files to be exact
<tgpraveen> maybe some one more experienced could shed some light on this issue
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen could you try something for me ?
<tgpraveen> oh man this is gr8
<tgpraveen> I just tried it frm synaptic and even though it was coming as
<tgpraveen> NOT AUTHENTICATED but still mark all upgrades cured everything
<tgpraveen> now I have the latest version
<tgpraveen> woohoo
<tgpraveen> rainmanp7: so what were you saying to try?
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen tell me if you can download a simple small file http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/Scott%20Ritchie.gpg
<rainmanp7> tell me if you can even download it becasue yesterday i could and now i can't
<tgpraveen> k
<rainmanp7> yeah let me try that to mark all upgrades :)
<tgpraveen> k
<tgpraveen> try and tell here
<rainmanp7> ok ?
<tgpraveen> and by the way
<tgpraveen> that link that you gave is not
<tgpraveen> working
<rainmanp7> ok so it's not just me then
<tgpraveen> yup
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen thank you
<tgpraveen> anytime man
<rainmanp7> yeah that server has got to be down
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen there was something i noticed about upgrading those packages with synaptic
<rainmanp7> or rather anything
<tgpraveen> what?
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen If i set my desktop ->System->Prefrences->Aperance to um normal or the least the thing started to seem to act right and version 9 had compiz rolling already when i didn't even enable it
<rainmanp7> This was causing me to watch the status bar roll it was fast but it just hung out at times and came back and gave errors
<rainmanp7> Is there a program I could run to help developers on the system configuration or burn in test for new ubuntu releases or current version etc.
<rainmanp7> aka software testing ?
<gourgi> rainmanp7 look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures
<bardyr> Hey, how can i update modules in /lib/modules/... so modprobe knows about them?
<rainmanp7> gourgi thanks :)
<DrHalan> hey, is gnash able to play every youtube video? cause here only some play :(
<martin_> When I started and entered into ubuntu, The sound-card worked well. But When I listen to music or view movie, It is mute. I want to adjust the sound volume, but it's disabled. How to do?
<martin_> Who can help me?(I updated Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04alpha...).
<martin_> I think it's not the sound driver problem.
<marijus> i am getting frequent X freezes on current jaunty mostly while using firefox-3.1... couldnt find any error messeges though...
<marijus> anyone else?
<martin_> When I click button in some window, I can hear sound of ubuntu theme. But why I cann't hear sound when I play music or movie?
<gourgi> martin_: "alsamixer -Dhw"   and raise the volume in all tabs. also try  "killall pulseaudio"
<martin_> Thanks a lot. Let me try
<knurra> good evening
<martin_> I have tried. But I still cann't listen to music. But the ubuntu theme sound is ok.
<martin_> very strange! The Real player is worked well.
<gourgi> martin_: maybe something usefull here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1041622 , i don't know
<martin_> ok, it worked well every one.
<gourgi> nice :)
<martin_> But what's wrong with my ubuntu? Is it for my sound volume too little?
<martin_> Thanks very much. I am appreciated to you.
 * cwillu sighs
<cwillu> RIP bug #319818, died in mysterious circumstances
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319818 in pm-utils "dbus-send...suspend doesn't work while X is running (breaks suspend/hibernate from menu)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319818
<user___> how do i switch to a higher resolution then 800x600 in virtualbox? xrandr offers me no higher resolution than that
<SiDi> user___: install the guest additions. I don't think there are any for jaunty yet though
<user___> SiDi: is there a general way? lenny f.e. runs full-screen without installing them (or are they installing them without me noticing?)
<SiDi> Usually virtualbox offers guest additions. I don't know about guest linux's, i only have host linux's
<SiDi> Can't even open google.com to search T_T damn neighboors T_T
<lamalex> Hi, has anyone experience this bug where button 1 is being interpreted as a middle click?
<lamalex> it's really frigging annoying
<bhuvi> will jaunty interface redesigned for the release?
<bhuvi> hello!
<mahfiaz> what is wrong with acroread? it starts, displays window or half of document and hangs with no CPU usage
<bluesmoke> the jaunty live cd can install on ext4, right?
<bluesmoke> can create and install on ext4, i mean
<TheInfinity> afaik yes
<TheInfinity> alternate can definitly
<DanaG> Oh hey, is it possible to make the Wubi thingy boot an existing partitioned Ubuntu?
<maxb> lamalex: There's certainly plenty of reprorts of it in the bugtracker - I assume it's the buttons on a synaptics touchpad you are referring to
<maxb> The workaround is to roll back to 0.15.2-0ubuntu8
<maxb> (Sorry, of xserver-xorg-input-synaptics)
<DanaG> Hmm, anyone know how I can get KMS support for my R600 card in Jaunty?
<DrHalan> hey what about glx for jaunty?
<DanaG> "gkr-pam: gnome-keyring-daemon didn't start properly properly"
<DanaG> yes, it does say "properly properly"
<DanaG> Oh, and I can't unlock after I lock screen.
<DanaG> damned gnome-screensaver.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/321311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321311 in gtk+2.0 "gnome-screensaver dialog helper spins indefinitely, never unlocks the session, when GTK_IM_MODULE is set" [Critical,Confirmed]
<addiaat> ctrl alt backspace no longer works in jaunty ?  is there a substitute for that ?
<loic-m> addiaat: edit your xorg.conf, add the dontzapp option : see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<DanaG> I still think disabling it is really stupid.
<DanaG> Why not do what SuSE does?
<addiaat> thank you loic-m
<DanaG> They make it zap only on hitting ctrl-alt-backspace TWICE.
<DanaG> So if Xorg locks up... you're not screwed.
<loic-m> addiaat: ur welcome
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-01
<DanaG> weird... my "shut down" and "log out" menu items are missing.
<DanaG> And I don't have any indicator-applet on my panel... or rather, I'm in the "no ubuntu stuff" gnome session.
<mikeconcepts> would appreciate a link on how to create a persistent bootable usb thumdrive for lucid
<Mage__> during the install process just choose your usb drive as the install location:)
<mikeconcepts> assume that requires I  burn a CD
<Mage__> no
<mikeconcepts> how then?
<mikeconcepts> tried unetbootin, would not boot, but was able to take that same usb stick to a windows and used unetbootin to copy another distro
<Mage__> are you trying to put it on the drive without burning a cd? if so just use something like daemon tools or gizmo to have it treat the file as a cd and then run it
<mikeconcepts> are they linux apps?
<mikeconcepts> if so I will install one and try
<DanaG> hmm, there's a normal usb-creator thingy.
<mikeconcepts> yeah, I have the one for img
<mikeconcepts> perhaps that would work, but I like the virtual CD idea to
<Mage__> no but if you are in linux you should be able to use the usb-creator like he said
<DanaG> hmm, wait, where are you trying to install from, and to?
<mikeconcepts> want to install lucid to usb from karmic... this link indicates issues http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1345125
<Mage__> well you could always just use gnome-iso to mount the images and let it run and install it that way
<mikeconcepts> looking
<mikeconcepts> seems I had tried imagewriter thinking in my mind it was usb-creator, my mistake, gonna do usb-creator
<mikeconcepts> but ya'll have turned me on to some other cool apps, thanks
<Mage__> apparently i had it wrong, it's gisomount
<mikeconcepts> I will want that gisomount
<Mage__> there is another one gmountiso as well with a guide here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/easy-way-of-mountunmount-iso-images-in-ubuntu.html
<mikeconcepts> Mage__: thanks, installed both and will have a lot of fun using.
<Mage__> no problem, sorry i'm going back and forth in the kitchen
<pasjr> Can any one tell me what would be the best usb n adapter to buy to work with Ubuntu 9.10/10.04
<Mage__> i'm not sure but I got the linksys wireless n (version 1) to work with a simple one line fix, but i haven't tested many so I am not sure which ones work out of the box.  I will see if I can find the list that says which ones do.
<pasjr> I understand that there is no list, just wondering which ones everybody has had the best luck with
<Mage__> here is the list of supported manufacturers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Mage__> each one you can click to see which ones work out of the box, have a workaround or do not work at all
<pasjr> thanks:(
<darthanubis> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<betinho> hey
<tumaix> I'm getting a few problems with Qt + QtScript
<tumaix> in the kubuntu libs
<tumaix> it works in other 5 distros, so I'm sure it's not the app's problem.
<tumaix> there is somebody that I can talk about this?
<yofel> tumaix: #kubuntu-devel would be a good place to ask about qt development
<tumaix> yofel: thanks for the heads up.
<mzz> I don't know if this is strictly a ubuntu+1 issue, but has anyone seen evolution ask for the password to the default keyring on startup?
<mzz> it wants to access it but it is locked, iirc
<mzz> last time I tried to search launchpad I didn't see anything, but I didn't do that thorough a job searching.
<Ian_Corne> gtkjockey seems to work
<_stink_> i noticed this package in the "New" list today: libgnome2.0-cil-dev, and the description says it's "is a CLI (.NET) language binding".  the package name has 'cil', but the description has 'CLI'.  is this a typo?
<tsimpson> _stink_: package names are always lower-case
<Pici> tsimpson: cli vs cil
<_stink_> right-o
<tsimpson> ooh
 * tsimpson rubs eyes
<_stink_> there are like a dozen of them w/ the cli/cil swap.
<tsimpson> cil would likely be a typo
<_stink_> anyway, thought it was worth reporting somewhere.
<tsimpson> time to report a bug _stink_ :)
<tsimpson> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<_stink_> hehe
<_stink_> will do.
<tsimpson> thanks
<_stink_> :)
<jpds> _stink_: I think that's just the C# packaging convention.
<Pici> _stink_: just from a simple apt-cache search and grep, it looks like a lot of packages that are described as being 'cli' have 'cil' in their names
<_stink_> i had noticed a bunch of them in new packages, but didn't look through the rest of the repos.
<_stink_> i wondered if it was intentional or not.
<_stink_> do i still file the bug?
<Pici> I'm only on karmic here, and it looks okay.
<Pici> Rather, I see a lot of 'cil' packages here.
<_stink_> ok.  maybe this is intentional.
<jpds> _stink_: Talk to directhex in -motu.
<Pici> http://pastebin.com/f5cfd34f5
<tsimpson> perhaps it should be -cil rather than CLI
 * Pici gives tsimpson a coffee
<tsimpson> Common Intermediate Language
<jpds> tsimpson: libmono-corlib2.0-cil - Mono core library (for CLI 2.0)
<_stink_> tsimpson: ooh, you may be right
<tsimpson> jpds: look at the long description of that package
<_stink_> k, pinged directhex.  thanks all
<geser> CIL = Common Intermediate Language, CLI = Common Language Infrastructure (both are from .NET/C# context)
<_stink_> yeah, he just told me that on #ubuntu-motu
<_stink_> good, i can move on to other things :P
<tsimpson> well, that's just confusing
<dubey> but gives me error : The PPP daemon has died: pppd options error (exit code = 2)
<ZykoticK9> nvidia at lucid - not having much luck, started by installing "recommended" then tried 173 - then read that 195 was required, added sevenmachine ppa and installed 195 -- although twinview was functioning and nvidia-settings believed driver was in use, compiz could not be enabled and glxinfo reported no gl available - tried removing all nvidia, so I'm starting fresh --- any ideas/guides/suggestions?
<Ian_Corne> ZykoticK9:
<Ian_Corne> i'm on lucid and installed the recommended -- current driver
<Ian_Corne> works perfectly
<Ian_Corne> i don't have compiz tho, but do have direct rendering
<ZykoticK9> Ian_Corne, not what I experienced at all... mind you i seem to be in worse shape now then I was before - do you happen to know the exact version of nvidia glx/driver you are using?  is it 185?
<Ian_Corne> looking where i can find the version
<Ian_Corne> OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 190.53 ?
<ZykoticK9> Ian_Corne, thanks!
<bjsnider> what?
<Ian_Corne> ?
<bjsnider> 2.1.2 is not the version that comes with the 190 driver. it should say 3.2
<Ian_Corne> can it be that my card doesn't support 3.2?
<Ian_Corne> it's a 6600
<bjsnider> no it can't
<Ian_Corne> 6200*
<Ian_Corne> oh ok
<Ian_Corne> well i got that with glxinfo
<Ian_Corne> nvidia-settings also tells me 190.53 is installed
<Ian_Corne> friend of mine running karmic: OpenGL version string: 3.0.0 NVIDIA 185.18.36
<Ian_Corne> he has a 8800 card tho
<charlie-tca> Karmic is different. Lucid should have 190
<Sarvatt> it determines the opengl level based on the extensions the card advertises and it doesnt support 3.2 on older cards that cant do it all, thats normal. 2.1.2 is what my 7300GT does as well
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> so it's normal :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<robin0800> BluesKaj: very quiet today must be monday
<dasprid_> Was is yet decided wether php 5.3.* comes into lucid or not?
<BluesKaj> hi robin0800 , yeah , i'm busy trying to get wicd to understand that the passphrse i'm using is not "bad"...i'ts erroring out on the wifi connection , and the pasphrse is fine ...works on the laptop
<UbuntuUser> Hi all, I want to install the guest extensions of virtualbox in ubuntu 10.04
<UbuntuUser> but they dont work
<UbuntuUser> the logfile: http://pastebin.com/d19e08781
<UbuntuUser> so the compiling cause an error
<UbuntuUser> how to fix it?
<UbuntuUser> does anyone know it?
<arand> UbuntuUser: They haven't worked properly for quite a while..
<alex_mayorga> hello all! Does Skype run on your lucids?
<UbuntuUser> did you read the logfile?
<UbuntuUser> only the kernel configuration is invalid ...
<UbuntuUser> Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.
<arand> UbuntuUser: I know that the post -10 kernel really disagrees with vbox, and its acpi, unable to boot in jaunty..
<om26er> when I mount a dvd containing a movie through archive mounter it dont play. mounting that image from terminal works.
<om26er> even the .vob files dont open
<UbuntuUser> still thx for help, cu
<ripps> Does anybody know of good xine client? It seems to be the only video interface to be able to play my dvds, but gxine sucks.
<bjsnider> ripps, videolan will play dvds
<ripps> I remember that i used to be possible to switch totem to a xine backend, but it seems that's not possible anymore.
<OptimasPrime> Hi...
<ripps> I heard lucid was going to backport kernels, so is it possible that we'll see kernel 2.6.33 in the near future.
<gnomefreak> i dont recall but i thought i heard 32 was going to be final in Lucid
 * lupine_85 does one of those fun dist-upgrade thingies
<alex_mayorga> anything a John Doe could contribute to stop the thelepaty crashes?
<alex_mayorga> Anything I can add to the panel and see how much stuff I've down/uploaded? I "live" into a metered connection from time to time
<razertek> does anyone know why ubuntu would slow down my internet browsing but yet my up and down speeds are normal?
<alex_mayorga> razertek, what do you use to upload/download?
<gnomefreak> razertek: web content can cause slow down (flash java ect...)
<geser> alex_mayorga: if counting since the last reboot is enough, try "netspeed"
<alex_mayorga> geser, thanks, but I need a monthly thing
<razertek> i use firefox...i amn just flipping between pages when i search/browse it is very slow
<gnomefreak> razertek: try using a new profile.
<razertek> profile for?
<gnomefreak> razertek: firefox
<razertek> well it does the same for other browsers too
<gnomefreak> razertek: than its most likely webcontent :)
<razertek> but my pc and connection can handle the web content/which is too specific to a website itself to cause an overall problem
<gnomefreak> ps aux than look for any apps causing high useage (top also works and is better)
<gnomefreak> smoking
<razertek> k
<alex_mayorga> geser, any other ideas?
<razertek> nothing in high usage..
<alex_mayorga> razertek, check netstat maybe
<geser> alex_mayorga: sorry no
<razertek> what am i looking for in netstat?
<alex_mayorga> see what connections you have open
<razertek> alex_mayorga: should i pastebin this?
<alex_mayorga> razertek, no need I think you need to figure it on your end
<alex_mayorga> is the browser the only process running?
<bmm> It seems I'm seeing http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=554842 again: yelp shows errors on various man pages of various packages on amd64. Is somebody on that? I can't find a launchpad bug for it.
<ubottu> Debian bug 554842 in yelp "Webkit error when trying to view gnumeric manual" [Normal,Fixed]
<razertek> alex_mayorga: netstat shows alot of streams connected i had to direct output to txt
<mescalinum> hi, I just tried the 10.04 update, but on reboot I have a black screen just after "GRUB loading". isn't ESC supposed to bring up a grub menu / grub options for debugging???? [it doesn't work here]
<arand> mescalinum: shift for getting the grub2 menu
<mescalinum> oh ok
<mescalinum> got it
<mescalinum> what I can do for the black screen?
<Luig1> Hello, I was wondering if it is possible to upgrade directly from 8.04 to 10.04
<mescalinum> it seems it has the backlight off
<mescalinum> maybe only the backlight
<Luig1> Or, in fact, directly between 8.04 and any later release.
<Luig1> Aside from 8.10 obviously.
<arand> mescalinum: you get to the grub menu though?
<Pici> Luig1: You can upgrade from one LTS to the next.
<mescalinum> arand: yes
<Luig1> Oh good, thanks Pici\
<Luig1> * Pici
<mescalinum> do I boot in recovery mode?
<arand> mescalinum: Try the recovery mode and see.
<arand> mescalinum: :)
<Pici> Luig1: I don't know how much testing 8.04 to 10.04 has been done though.  For other uprades you normally need to go through every intermediary release.
<Luig1> Right, that was exactly what I didn't want to do Pici. I think I'll just backup and take my chances when the time comes.
<Luig1> Will the desired upgrade appear in the graphical manager?
<gnomefreak> it will but i doubt u-m is ready for LTS->LTS
<mescalinum> no luck :( also in recovery mode, I see some kernel messages and then black screen
<mescalinum> is there a kernel option to turn off graphical boot (fbsplash or whatever)?
<Pici> I don't know if you'll be able to go from 6.06 to 10.04 directly tough.
<Luig1> Is there a webpage outlining this feature?
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Luig1> Thanks
<arand> mescalinum: edit the boot line removing splash and quiet.
<gnomefreak> not likely to find much on Lucid upgrades
<arand> mescalinum: But that is pretty much the same as the recovery boot.
<mescalinum> uhm is version grub-1.98-20100115-1ubuntu2 ok?
<mescalinum> arand: btw yes, recovery mode already doesn't have 'splash' or 'quiet' options...  :S
<arand> mescalinum: you could try using some "acpi=off" "noapic" options if that does anything... Yea that's the right grub (a.k.a. "grub2"), which kernel is this?
<mescalinum> arand: 2.6.32-12-generic
<arand> mescalinum: I've had problems with -11 and onwards in my old virtualbox, acpi issues seemingly..
<mescalinum> arand: ok, acpi=off didn't turn off the backlight :-)
<mescalinum> I'll update the bug I reported with this information
<mescalinum> damn how the grub2 shift thing works?? I'm not able to get the damn menu all the times... some times I hit shift multiple times and just ignores it
<arand> mescalinum: The bug I've been on is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/510571 And it seems a few, even on physical machines have the same issue.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 510571 in linux "Latest -11 kernel won't boot, -10 works, Lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arand> mescalinum: you hold shift down, not tap it ;)
<mescalinum> arand: mine is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/515134
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 515134 in ubuntu "black screen right after grub" [Undecided,New]
<mescalinum> arand: is your bug about virtualbox?!
<arand> mescalinum: One thing is that in the case of "my" bug that the kernel messages stays on screen, it doesn't go blank.
<arand> mescalinum: Initially at least, but it seems like some people have similar issues on physical machines.
<charlie-tca> I gave up trying to use the shift key, I change things in the /etc/default/grub file as soon as I can now to get the menu to come up everytime. Shift was too unreliable.
 * charlie-tca and that is on hardware
<mescalinum> charlie-tca: heh, here also, if I hold shift too early, it stucks on the BIOS splash image
<mescalinum> I have to release it, wait a bit, and hold it again later
<charlie-tca> I always hit it too late
<charlie-tca> but my hardware is set to not stop on keyboard faults, too
<mescalinum> hmm it seems xorg configuration is not ok too
<mescalinum> it loads the intel driver
<mescalinum> but compiz is unable to start
<mescalinum> (worked in 9.10)
<franLink> l
<franLink> ok
<franLink> ?
<franLink> who's on?
<BUGabundo> looking for something _like_ PXE but *simpler*. ideas?
<BUGabundo> stuff like boot.kernel.org or www.netboot.me
<BUGabundo> no need to anwser all at the same time
<BUGabundo> hey AaronMT
<geser> crimsun: Hi, do you know if it's possible to let pulse use analog output (headphones) and digital out (to an external amp) at the same time? currently I have to use pavucontrol to switch between the two depending where I want to hear sound (headphones or my big speakers attached to the amp)
<crimsun> geser: only if the [alsa-]driver/linux supports it
<crimsun> geser: currently, linux's jack layer isn't sophisticated enough to do that. It'll probably land in 2.6.35 or 2.6.36
<geser> hmm, how can I find this out?
<crimsun> geser: enable (unmute) them both and try playing to them both using aplay/speaker-test
<geser> I know it worked some releases ago where I used pure alsa
<crimsun> geser: right, but "it worked" doesn't mean muc; the driver and jack event layers have changed drastically
<crimsun> doesn't mean much*
<crimsun> anyhow, pulse doesn't prevent you from doing what alsa does natively
<crimsun> in the absolute worst case, you just change the default pulse source+sink to be dsnoop+dmix
<Drakeson> Are many firefox 3.6 plugins broken in lucid 64bit ?
<crimsun> only the ones documented on mozilla.org as being broken
<Drakeson> for instance, is greasemonkey broken?
<Drakeson> in case of many plugins that I tried, firefox refuses to start, altogether
<Drakeson> how can I debug firefox? "gdb firefox" does not seem to be the way.
<arand> Drakeson: There's always the way of running it in --safe-mode and re-enabling extensions one by one..
<arand> Drakeson: I think you need the *-dbg packages to use gdb with it.
<Drakeson> arand: yes, that way I found out which ones break
<geser> crimsun: thanks, looks like I had to "unmute" one switch with alsamixer to make it work on both outputs. I hope this stays this way.
<Drakeson> well, /usr/bin/firefox is not an ELF, it is just wrapper shell script, and I don't know how to debug these cases.
<geser> Drakeson: I've heard that greasemonkey is broken
<crimsun> #ubuntu-mozillateam is more appropriate in this case
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-02
<geser> Drakeson: firefox --safe-mode, disable all extensions and enable them one by one (or in groups) till you find the one
<arand> geser: Third time mentioned ;)
<Drakeson> geser: I know the ones. what to do after that?
<geser> keep them disabled till they are fixed and file bugs where necessary
<ZykoticK9> i've seen a couple of people mention issues with slow networking in relation to karmic in #ubuntu, but in my lucid install eth0 (marvell gigabit onboard, lscpi http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m9e7661b ) seems to be maxing out around 150k.  any thoughts?
<pasjr> dose anyone know anything about ralink 2870 usb n adapters and 10.04
<pasjr> dose anyone know anything about ralink 2870 usb n adapters and 10.04
<charlie-tca> pasjr: does not appear to be anyone that does at this time. Perhaps wait a bit and see if someone who is busy right now can help later
<pasjr> Thanks, this is beyond agravating
<macosxtiger> hello my friends will someone please help me with something i am looking for advice on a peice of software that will work well on a beta of lucid
<macosxtiger> i am looking for a screen recording software
<macosxtiger> too show other people what i am going on my screen
<Mage__> i will look that up, i can't remember off the top of my head
<macosxtiger> these suboxen are making me sick, sorry a little off topic
<Mage__> i see one in the repository called RecordMyDesktop
<macosxtiger> gtk or the none gtk one
<Mage__> you will need that one and gtk-recordmydesktop
<macosxtiger> k
<Mage__> hope that helps
<macosxtiger> wow ok that seems to be exactly what i was looking for thanks
<arand> recordmydesktop can also be run from the terminal
<Mage__> yes
<danbhfive> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<razertek> what is the name of the netowrk hardware driver in lucid?
<razertek> !network hardware driver
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<un214> Is there a post-hibernate hook somewhere?
<un214> I've got this weird problem where my network state won't come back after hibernate
<razertek> what is the network hardware kenel module for modprobe in lucid?
<danbhfive> razertek: Im not that knowledgeable, but your questions seems ambiguous.
<razertek> yea i guess what i am reading is refering to the module of the eth0 hardware itself...iam trying to load my eth0 becuase i get ignoring unknown interface when  i do a network restart or ifup eth0
<razertek> yea i guess what i am reading is refering to the module of the eth0 hardware itself...iam trying to load my eth0 becuase i get ignoring unknown interface when  i do a network restart or ifup eth0
<danbhfive> razertek: Im pretty sure that everyone ethernet card use a specific module for its driver, and the name won't change between releases, just the version
<razertek> hmm
<danbhfive> *every
<macosxtiger> can anyone make a suggestion on an ftp server with a GUI front end with many fetures?
<macosxtiger> please?
<macosxtiger> #ubuntu
<FiremanEd> macosxtiger: Are you using Lucid Alpha 2?
<macosxtiger> how do i find out witch version i am using
<FiremanEd> via the gui: Administration>System Monitor>system tab
<ZykoticK9> vita the cli: "lsb_release -a" :)
<FiremanEd> that too ;)
<macosxtiger> english version please
<macosxtiger> No LSB modules are available.
<macosxtiger> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<macosxtiger> Description:	Ubuntu lucid (development branch)
<macosxtiger> Release:	10.04
<macosxtiger> Codename:	lucid
<macosxtiger> does that help?
<macosxtiger> firemaned i do apreciate your help so far but i do not understand how there can be what seems like 100 people in this channel and only you and i are talking on the main chat
<BluesKaj> macosxtiger, sometimes too many cooks can confuse the solution
<RAOF> Most people probably don't know of any GUI ftp servers (what does that even mean?)
<macosxtiger> i am sorry i am looking to run a ftp server and would like a GUI front end for configuration
<macosxtiger> any suggegstions
<macosxtiger> **
<BluesKaj> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<macosxtiger> ill try another channel
<FiremanEd> well!
<BluesKaj> ftpclients include a gui and server ....no patience
<FiremanEd> yeah, I thought so
<RAOF> I don't know of any ftp servers which have GUI configuration clients, but then I haven't really looked for one, either.
<ZykoticK9> I can't believe it!  Quake4 audio isn't messed up on Lucid :)  Haven't been able to play since 9.04!
<BluesKaj> did you have pulseaudo installed on 9.04, ZykoticK9?
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, i think so - pulse was default on 9.04 wasn't it?  i think so.
<BluesKaj> do you still have it?
<ZykoticK9> pulse in lucid?  yup.  -- removing pulse from karmic caused more problems then it solved (although quake4 was almost playable without pulse on karmic)
<BluesKaj> i'm trying find out what pulseaudio apps work on...depends on your audio card in most cases ...pulseaudio seems to benefit those with fancy surround and multiple didgital IOs etc
<ZykoticK9> my audio in onboard, certainly not fancy
<RAOF> Or those with a server box on the home network plugged into a stereo, or who plug in USB speakers, or have a USB headset, or have a bluetooth headset, or...
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, I have a plain jane soundcard with a surround option ...but very limited and pulseaudio doesn't sound good with it.
<BluesKaj> it's an extra layer of unessary processing in my case
<BluesKaj> unecessary
<RAOF> Unnecessary until you want to plug in a usb headset :)
<BluesKaj> RAOF, pulseaudio isn't required for streaming audio tho
<RAOF> True.  It just makes it much better.
<BluesKaj> i use a std headset, works fine
<BluesKaj> RAOF, better, how?
<RAOF> Better latency reporting (ie: lip sync), easier to dynamically route audio (ie: my laptop suspends and wakes up outside my home network, and all my audio streams now play though the internal card)
<BluesKaj> you need pulseaudio for better latency ...wow
<RAOF> It's been designed for (a) minimum latency and (b) accurate latency reporting, yes.
<BluesKaj> I just stream to the tiVo over the network, no pulseaudio required there.
<BluesKaj> please expain accurate latency reporting to me
<BluesKaj> er explain
<RAOF> Knowing how long it takes from the client submitting a buffer full of audio until it actually gets played through the speakers.
<RAOF> This is obviously useful when you're trying to synchronise audio & video.
<BluesKaj> hmm well if PA needs latency control then perhaps the sync for audio and video would do better with running it thru ffmpeg
<RAOF> ffmpeg isn't what you think it is.
<RAOF> FFmpeg is just a client - its job ends at “submit a buffer full of audio”.  It doesn't actually push that audio through to the hardware, through any hardware buffer(s), and out through the speakers.
<BluesKaj> and pulseaudio isn't a sound server that's just another layer of processing which in most cases isn't required ?
<RAOF> I'd dispute the “most cases”.
<RAOF> In most cases your soundcard can't do hardware mixing, so you need a sound server.
<BluesKaj> i'd love to stay up and debate this but it's bedtime here.. i do hope pulseaudio can be of some benefit to some, but so far it's not needed on my setup
<RAOF> That may be true; it's possible that you've got extremely simple audio needs.
<BluesKaj> I have simple audio needs on my pc,,my media room is adifferent...that's where most of our music and video action is
<BluesKaj> so i'll bid you good night RAOF..been an interesting discussion :)
<macosxtiger> anyone else having problems with wine, by it self it isnt working atall for me when i use crossover they is no sound and when i use playonlinux everything works fine but sometimes i need to use JUST wine and not mess with playonlynex
<xxploit> macosxtiger, im using wine 1.37 from the ppa(karmic since lucid isnt there yet) without problems
<hifi> 1.1.37
<macosxtiger> playonlinux uses wine and everything is fine, and line and shine and dine but when i rigt click and try to do an open with wine windows program loaded absolutly nothing happens
<macosxtiger> its no biggie i am sure they will ficks it
<bilkulbekar> whois arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> bilkulbekar, you missed the / :P
<JoshuaL> do the proprietary ati drivers work with 10.04?
<BUGabundo> looking for someone willing to hack pidgin to patch an icon to show up android icon, like gtalk labs robot :D
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<macosxtiger> ping
<laumonier> i try to launch ubuntu 10.04 on my usb key then i come to the live boot screen and then even if i choose try without installing or  install i have a black screen next someone could help me????
<macosxtiger> is booting from a usb drive on the top of your boot order on the bios of your pc?
<laumonier> yy
<arand> laumonier: edit the bootline and remove the quiet and splash options.
<laumonier> ok il try that
<arand> laumonier: that might tell you something more about *where* the preoblem is
<arand> laumonier: Also might want to try the acpi=off noapic options..
<laumonier> cause i install karmic the same way and i have no problem
<laumonier> if i cant install linx i go back to 8.04 cause karmic suxx
<macosxtiger> lucid is the best
<macosxtiger> even the alpha
<macosxtiger> 2
<laumonier> you install it?
<macosxtiger> i am running it right now
<macosxtiger> it works perfect
<mzz> lucid's decent so far.
<mzz> (although I had a few kms-related issues earlier on a radeon)
<laumonier> because with karmic i have a lot of problem with my ati driver
<macosxtiger> what ati card do you have how old or new is it?
<laumonier> pretty old
<laumonier> fglrx dont work with
<laumonier> open driver radeon works a little but it still suxx
<macosxtiger> i hate to say this but for some reson the newer buntu distro are not good at handing ati but an older version could very easily get your ati to work
<macosxtiger> do something like old version of buntu and only update the kernel
<laumonier> i have eard that lucid linx was better with ati card no?
<Pici> ATI drops support for older cards in their newer drivers.
 * Blues-Man always pleased to listening  Inti Illimani :)
<macosxtiger> is anyone else hhaving problems with wine in lucid, for some reson wine byitself dosnt work. but when i use playonlinux it works fine
<macosxtiger> but i cant allways use playon
<macosxtiger> sometimes i need the right click wine application loader
<laumonier> i have just to remove splash and quiet options from my syslinux.cfg file isn't it?
<macosxtiger> or costom boot option
<benste> Hi, lucid will have FF 3.6 ?
<benste> !firefox > benste
<ubottu> benste, please see my private message
<mzz> (answer is yes)
<benste> thx
<mzz> that is: it has it already, and I doubt that'll be rolled back
<benste> mzz: I#m usre it woun't be but didn't grab the lateset build :-)
<benste> mzz: buy the way you may arange that the ! firefox includes the 3.6 as version and not a note to 3.5 - possible ?
<mzz> benste: packages.ubuntu.com can help you check things like this.
<mzz> benste: I have no idea if I can change that. If I can, so can you :)
 * mzz is just a regular user.
 * benste me too :-)
<IdleOne> !firefox > IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<om26er> fedora had btrfs support in 12 so will lucid have it?
<macosxtiger> what is btrfs?
<jpds> !btrfs
<yofel> macosxtiger: a filesystem (in development)
<yofel> macosxtiger: http://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/
<macosxtiger> that seems like something for terabytedrives and server computers
<macosxtiger> no?
<ripps> Is gwibber 2.29 from the the daily-ppa gonna get into Lucid main?
<macosxtiger> i use XFS and i think its awesome i can format a 80gig partition in a few seconds and it seems way faster than ext3 or ext4 but no i cannt grub boot from a XFS partition
<chris|> btrfs in lucif would be awesome, but I seriously doubt it. LTS and so on...
<yofel> well, it could be an option, but it's way too early as a default
<mzz> waaaay too early
<Volkodav> macosxtiger:  just create /boot partiton with ext2/3/4 - that's all
<chris|> it could be, but canonical is pretty conservative when it's coming to Lucid
<mzz> " is under heavy development, and is not suitable for any uses other than benchmarking and review" says the btrfs homepage. In bold, in a very visible red box.
<chris|> btrfs is awesome on partitions where stability is not that big a deal, like /
<mzz> "The Btrfs disk format is not yet finalized", too
<mzz> (although it's unlikely it'll actually change, iirc)
<mzz> I'd be bothered if btrfs was more than an option *with* a noisy warning at install time
<chris|> doesn't really matter if you don't build vanilla kernels on a weekly basis
<chris|> I'd really like to give btrfs some serious trys, but I'm affraid I've to ditch Ubuntu to do that
<chris|> ext4 is getting slower by the minute
<Volkodav> I have the sound volume applet gone in gnome ? Anybody else with this issue ?
<mzz> nope, but my lucid install is several hours ancient.
 * mzz updates and upgrades
<mzz> ah, lots of sound stuff in this one
<Volkodav> Anybody configured dual heads in xfce with intel video driver ?
<macosxtiger> ping
<chris|> pong?
<dupondje> PANG !
<dupondje> ahaha :D you die :)
<chris|> again?
<macosxtiger> iv noticed flash HD porn videos are running SOO smoothly in lucid, props canoical
<alex_mayorga> anyone with both bluetooth mouse and headphones?
<ZykoticK9> Commercial games I have running under 64bit Lucid: Quake 3 (points release), Quake 4, Prey (demo), ET:Quake Wars (demo), Serious Sam: the First Encounter, UT2004 (32bit version), UT (1999).  FAILS: UT2004 (64bit), Medal of Honor, Loki Demos
<ZykoticK9> Volkodav, re-volume applet, did you try removing Pulseaudio from your system?
<alex_mayorga> dunno if it's the bluetooth chip on any of my devices, but if I move the mouse, the audio would start crackling and eventually be shut off entirely
<Volkodav> ZykoticK9: what do you mean remove pulseaudio and just leave alsa or re-volume ?
<ZykoticK9> Volkodav, "if" you remove Pulse the first sign is the missing volume control - that's why I asked.
<Volkodav> well - I just checked - it is installed but the applet is missing
<mzz> ZykoticK9: I'm seeing some recent changes to pulseaudio in updates having to do with the volume control applet
<mzz> err, that may have been the wrong nick
<mzz> Volkodav: ^^^
<Volkodav> yeah
<Volkodav> well I figured maybe somebody else has the same issue
<Volkodav> and I have it on 2 machines
<Volkodav> 32 and 64 bit
<Volkodav> I'll give it some for now
<Volkodav> installed gnome-alsa mixer - that takes care of it
<Volkodav> for now
<mzz> I'd just give it some time, but I'm lazy like that.
<Volkodav> So am I
<alex_mayorga> is there a channel for Bluetooth stuff?
<dsfdsfee> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
 * lupine_85 spots a bunch of packages going past with versions like 4.5.3really-4.5.2
<lupine_85> WTF?
<tsimpson> people don't like to use epochs
<yofel> wasn't that the last-minute downgrade of qt for karmic?
<macosxtiger> dont worry
<Ian_Corne> be happy?
<rtgz> Here I go again - is there any rationale behind icon removal by default in Lucid Lynx and the absence of UI to revert this change?
<rtgz> Hi :)
<ZykoticK9> interesting, game audio is Doom 3 is crappy in Lucid, but Quake 4's is not.  This is the first game under Lucid that has had audio issues, almost everything in Karmic did!  So it's a HUGE improvement.
<rtgz> http://www.osnews.com/story/21935/GNOME_To_Drop_Icons_in_Buttons_Menus
<rtgz> awesome
<mzz> I thought there was ui somewhere. Lemme try to find it again
<mzz> huh, must be confused.
<rtgz> mzz, there was UI for that and now it is missing. All we have now is a gconf entry ;)
<mzz> I thought there was a prefwindow that let you configure things like whether alt needs to be pressed before keyboard shortcuts are displayed, and that it included a checkbox for those icons
<mzz> I can't find that entire prefpanel right now
<rtgz> mzz, yes, it is no longer in the Appearance dialog
<mzz> ah, yes, interface tab in appearance dialog, still there in karmic.
<mzz> and it does have a "Show icons in menus" checkbox.
 * mzz checks changelog
<mzz> gnome bug 592756
<ubottu> Gnome bug 592756 in Appearance "remove interface tab" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=592756
<mzz> mmm, usual thing where I completely agree with removing preferences except where there's one where I disagree with the default :)
<rtgz> so far the best 'tweak app' is "gconftool -s /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons -t bool true"
<rtgz> :)
<rtgz> but this will create a lot of bug reports from people who reinstall ubuntu from scratch.. i.e. "Where are all my icons?" Even the System/Preferences/Administration menu looks scary with icons disabled
<mzz> rtgz: I think there's actually a gtweakui, but I haven't used it recently
<mzz> I'd expect it to cover this, assuming it still exists
<rtgz> mzz, apps look really scary w/o icons in the menus. I am ok with no icons on buttons, but menu item selection suddenly start to require twice as much time to be located :(
<mzz> I just like the pretty pictures.
<mzz> but I can find my way around in gconf if I have to, so this isn't the kind of thing I normally complain about.
<rtgz> mzz, I am afraid that people who expect X icon near "close" menu entry will complain...
<rtgz> heh
<rtgz> let's remove minimize, maximize and close icons from metacity replacing them with the text only.
<rtgz> grrr
<Ian_Corne> what's the idea behind removing the icons?
<arand> Ian_Corne: supposed to look cleaner...
<switchgirl> hi anyone got a list of additional repo's to add to the sources?
<ChogyDan> for what?
<switchgirl> anything
<duffydack> rsync -av --delete . /media/usbdrive/home/duffydack is the command I always issue, but I have just deleted a folder from the source and its not deleting it from the backup folder? how come?
<ChogyDan> switchgirl:  I usually just install repos that give me what I want, like chromium
<charlie-tca> medibuntu for audio/video
<Raydiation> when will be the official feature freeze
<yofel> !schedule | Raydiation
<ubottu> Raydiation: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Raydiation> ty
<Raydiation> hm the new django 1.2 comes out at 9th of march :/
<BUGabundo> ahhhh the lovely smell of trolling in the devel-discuss ML :p
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: you have been missed there
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> it will be only this week
<BUGabundo> vacations
<BUGabundo> so putting some order in emails
<kklimonda> Raydiation: does it?
<BUGabundo> 2.5K in devel/devel-discuss :(
<kklimonda> Raydiation: aren't they already behind the schedule?
 * BUGabundo must learn speed reading, and not half reading
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: you know whats funny?
<charlie-tca> what?
<BUGabundo> picking up the ML after over one year away
<charlie-tca> Most of what is in discussion there?
<BUGabundo> and its just the same stuff going on
<BUGabundo> darn cycles
<BUGabundo> new ppl
<BUGabundo> more trolss
<BUGabundo> and same things
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah, that too. I noticed that when I missed about 6 months
<BUGabundo> guess ill just delete a bunch of threads
<BUGabundo> they come new, fresh, full of idealism
<BUGabundo> fight everyone
<BUGabundo> get turned down by the establishment
<BUGabundo> and either go quiet or away
<BUGabundo> mew
<BUGabundo> darn top posting :((((
<charlie-tca> That gets worse every month
 * BUGabundo wishes for a mailman plugin to reorder gmail emails
 * BUGabundo snaps an user :   "Please avoid Top-Posting, and use and abuse of Snipping. Thanks in advance. Reply below:"
<BUGabundo> I wonder if that will teach a single user how to use MLs
<BUGabundo> man, don't this ppl start in ubuntu-users ML?
<BUGabundo> that's a great place to be sanded and formated.... and learn, learn a LOT
<lupine_86> heee, dumped to terminal on reboot. that's what I like
<lupine_86> on the bright side, it's a 1920x1080 terminal
<charlie-tca> Not all of them, no. There are some now that don't seem to know there is a users mailing list
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> no wonder devs leave that list :(
<alex_mayorga> feed reader suggestions anyone?
<alex_mayorga> is there one shipped with Lucid?
<Volkodav> I use TB
<BUGabundo> chromium and greader ?
<BUGabundo> add better greader plugin to either chromium or Firefox
<alex_mayorga> Volkodav, TB?
<Volkodav> Thunderbird-3,0
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, kind of looking for an offline kind of thing
<BUGabundo> then you are using the wrong tool
<BUGabundo> RSS is for news
<BUGabundo> for real time
<BUGabundo> not archive
<alex_mayorga> I might, you're right
<BUGabundo> and those are not my words
<BUGabundo> but from the creator of RSS
<alex_mayorga> I guess the whole "synching and going offline" paradigm is now death
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> google gears allows you that
<alex_mayorga> what does one uses for that then?
<BUGabundo> there are many apps to pull RSS
<BUGabundo> or sync with online feed readers
<Volkodav> too many
<BUGabundo> but that's the wrong way of doing it
<charlie-tca> alex_mayorga: I like liferea for feeds
<BUGabundo> its subverting the tool
<BUGabundo> to something it was not designed to
<lupine_86> happens all the time
<lupine_86> like this "linux" thing
<lupine_86> can you believe I got it working on amd64?
<lupine_86> crazy stuff ;)
<BUGabundo> plus, and this is my POV, the world of information is not meant to be dealt offline
<charlie-tca> lupine_86: been running on amd64 for over a year now
<BUGabundo> I'm not saying you can't. just that you shouldn't, and better look at it from outside of the box
<lupine_86> erm, yes, me too. it was a witty quip
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, out of curiosity, what would you say is the right tool for download and read latter
<BUGabundo> I don't do it
<alex_mayorga> kind of like miro for text?
<BUGabundo> other then on my android
<kklimonda> google reader with google gears extension :)
<BUGabundo> and that's just because 3G is expensive
<kklimonda> that's how I've done it before I got my android
<alex_mayorga> forgot that part there, no google if possible :)
<Volkodav> TB has offlime mode too
<Volkodav> off ine*
<alex_mayorga> RSSOwl looks interesting
<alex_mayorga> thanks for chipping in
<alex_mayorga> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, how much is expensive for 3G?
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: not that chromium *is* all about google, but it does suffer much influence :D
<BUGabundo> but also does from Apple :D
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: something along 1€ /day, 7.5€ / month for 250MBs, 15€ for 500MBs
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, ouch that's expensive
<alex_mayorga> I got 3GB a month for ~MXN$230
<BUGabundo> hence me caching it as possible when over wifi
<BUGabundo> for 3G ? mobile and voice?
<alex_mayorga> just data
<BUGabundo> not those usb dongle modem, local plans
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> those are diff
<BUGabundo> but still expensive
<BUGabundo> sec
<alex_mayorga> but I can get voice with prepaid cards
<BUGabundo> ok minute... seems my mouse died
<BUGabundo> http://www.tmn.pt/portal/site/tmn/menuitem.0204b1bea2d53c6dd205fb10751056a0/?vgnextoid=7a6867177bbd1110VgnVCM1000005401650aRCRD
<BUGabundo> here for data
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo. http://www.movistar.com.mx/servicios/internet.html click "Planes" I hate my carrier for Flash abuse
<UbuntuUser> will thunderbird3 be included in lucid?
<kklimonda> UbuntuUser: bug 314668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314668 in baltix "[needs-packaging] Thunderbird 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314668
<UbuntuUser> ty for answering my question :)
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> I miss those times where I would be faster then the bot it self :(((
<dupondje-> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-core for openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, probably a dependency cycle.
<dupondje-> mm :P
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> another one?
<arand> Are →LTS upgrades only possible from LTS?
<mzz> arand: iirc: you can upgrade to an LTS release from the previous LTS or regular release.
<mzz> but I might be wrong.
<RAOF> That's right.
<mzz> (so for lucid that'll be karmic and hardy)
<arand> Ok, the upgrade wiki is horribly out-of-date...
<arand> I thought that was the case, but unsure.
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-03
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: the more emails I catch up, the more I see that ppl think a _discuss_ ML is for support :(. so many requests for <+1 stuff
<charlie-tca> yup
<BUGabundo> ppl don't even politely push them to ubuntu-users or LP anymore
<BUGabundo> they simply ignore it
<BUGabundo> is this _it_, is this what *we* community became after just 5 years?
<BUGabundo> is this what we want to be?
<charlie-tca> I think that is because there are so many now. There is one or two new ones a day for support
<BUGabundo> almost makes me feel like writing a mad email
<BUGabundo> but it would just be ignored too
<BUGabundo> plus would not *fix* the root cause: new users
<charlie-tca> I really am starting to think it is big growing pains now. The "we" is going away fast, being replaced by "they"
<BUGabundo> I wonder if the ml description could be improvrd
<BUGabundo> LP users used to be flooded by this kind of _spam_ and fixed it by being very aggressive on comunicating that was the wrong place
<charlie-tca> There is also the "I wasn't at UDS, and only found out about half of what was discussed" and is being changed
<BUGabundo> who is 'we' an they
<BUGabundo> do you 'we'  really split ?
<BUGabundo> ohh those UDS seem to have improved this cycle
<BUGabundo> _we_ users learned the hard way
<charlie-tca> 'We' should be the community
<BUGabundo> cauth desing team cauth
<maco> BUGabundo: what?
<maco> "team" was the only word i could find in there
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> my brother decided to turn the AP off :(
<BUGabundo> what what mac?
<JFo> <BUGabundo> cauth desing team cauth
<JFo> BUGabundo, ^ that was what maco was asking about
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> typo
<JFo> :)
<BUGabundo> sleepy
<BUGabundo> writing with only one finger from left hand
<JFo> I know how you feel
<BUGabundo> while trying to watch Heroes
<BUGabundo> without sleeping
<BUGabundo> ahhh beloved vacations :D
<NoelJB> Anyone seeing Lucid reproducibly hang today?  I had to back off to the old kernel because SOMETHING changed today such that the current kernel hangs as soon as I hit <cr> in a terminal session.
<NoelJB> And nothing under /lib/modules/2.6.32-12-generic changed today, yet the hang is reproducible with that kernel and not the -11.
<macosxtiger> how come when i am drunk off my moms vodka it ¨ seems¨ like lucid is sooooo i am not swearing AWESOME!!!
<macosxtiger> and seriously i have my ram footprint on first boot down to 92mb and everything i want to work.................works
<macosxtiger> omg laura croft is so hot shes on the tele right now
<bjsnider> DanaG, your old nvidia chip will now have a 3d driver
<DanaG> hmm, how about my ATI?
<DanaG> oh yeah, and I'm going to laugh if the nv 96 still just segfaults.
<bjsnider> who cares about ati
<DanaG> Just curious, actually.
<DanaG> Radeon non-kms works well enough (has basic power management) for me, for until the KMS one gets effective power management.
<DanaG> oh, and random: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22239
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22239 in plymouth general "improve console= handling" [Normal,New]
<DanaG> wonder if I should bother reporting this same issue on launchpad.
<DanaG> er, let me rephrase that: should I bother?
<bjsnider> you will be able to run your precious compiz on that old laptop now
<bjsnider> with its excellent and very useful plugins that display random crap on the screen
<DanaG> oh yeah, random issue I have on a samsung netbook: it doesn't offer the lowest c-states when running on AC... and thus runs hot, with the fan always running -- and it's in fact louder than my "good" laptop.
<DanaG> Stupid Samsung.
<bjsnider> samsung makes laptops? i thought they made monitors
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> they make great laptops
<BUGabundo> very light
<BUGabundo> very thin
<BUGabundo> most of them with hot swap batteries
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: samsung is the 2nd biggest industrial company in the world
<BUGabundo> they are in almost any developed prodution area you can think of
<bjsnider> are you in their public relations department?
<BUGabundo> NO
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo> just like to state facts
<genii> BUGabundo: You own stock shares, don't fib!!   ;)
<BUGabundo> don't own stock in anything, sorry
<genii> Heh
<macosxtiger> i own stock on sampson
<macosxtiger> heh
<macosxtiger>  ext4 on /boot but everything else is all XFS YEAA BBOOYYIIEE
<DanaG> This samsung laptop sucks at power management.
<DanaG> When you resume from suspend, it doesn't offer the lowest-power C-states.
<DanaG> So, it uses unnecessarily much power, to the detriment of battery life.
<DanaG> Then, some time later, it gives a SATA bus exception (that takes 30 seconds to recover from)... and the c-states are back.
<DanaG> 30- second hard lock is quite annoying.
<DanaG> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samsung_N140
<DanaG> mine's n130, but it's essentially the same.
<DanaG> bleh, realtek wifi.  bleh.
<DanaG> oh, and it doesn't send key-up events for some hotkeys.
<DanaG> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/hal/2009-August/013536.html
<DanaG> BWARHARHARHAR
<D3RGPS31> Is there a workaround for a crash after using gksudo?
<NoelJB> bjsnider, ping :-)
<bjsnider> NoelJB, what's up?
<NoelJB> bjsnider, as of today, I have a situation where (and I have uninstalled and reinstalled to check), 2.6.32-11 works with nvidia-current, and 2.6.32-12 will start with it, but as soon as I open a terminal window and do nothing other than hit <cr>, the system hangs (requires hard power-off).
<NoelJB> have you seen anything?  which kernel and driver are you running?
<bjsnider> i'm not running lucid. you should ask in #ubuntu-x
<NoelJB> OK
<DanaG> !find dbus-send-ping
<ubottu> Package/file dbus-send-ping does not exist in lucid
<DanaG> phail: the sample code for how to get started with dbus... segfaults.
<DanaG> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-dbus.html
<DanaG> though, granted, it is old.
<DanaG> bjsnider: is that new nvidia-legacy in main repos?
<crimsun> DanaG: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/dbus#head-f208dd08ee19201b857adb8c80c8e02a9ccf9ff1 might be better.
<DanaG> thanks.  I'm trying to write my own thing (preferably in C or C++) that'll talk to bluez over dbus... but first, I have to teach myself how to talk to dbus.
<DanaG> er, wait, I think I already saw that.
<DanaG> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/DbusHowto
<crimsun> the Qt stuff is a decent starting point
<DanaG> argh, my mouse keeps freezing.
<DanaG> er, oh, it's that "disable touchpad while typing" thing.  Annoying.
<bjsnider> DanaG, no, i'm talking about the new properties added to the nouveau driver. there's a blurb about it on phoronix
<bjsnider> so if you install it, you will be that much closer to world domination
<ZykoticK9> anyone using Handbrake with Alpha2?  installed 9.10 DEB but the "Picture" tab is greyed out
<DanaG> hmm, is there a ppa?
<DanaG> or rather, perhaps I wanna' wait until it's at least in master.
<DanaG> http://lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermail/lm-sensors/2009-October/026830.html
<DanaG> hmm, "I'm attaching the source here".... so where is it?
<DanaG> oh, at the bottom.
<bjsnider> actualy RAOF was mentioning it in another channel, so it might be in the edgers ppa, but you'll have to ax him
<DanaG> !find heci.h
<ubottu> File heci.h found in linux-headers-2.6.31-10-rt
<DanaG> hmm, not in current linux headers?
<RAOF> bjsnider: Oh, you mean the classic mesa nouveau DRI?  Noooooooooooooo.  That's not in xorg-edgers, no :)
<bjsnider> RAOF, wasn't that what you were talking about today when you mentioned it to hyperair?
<RAOF> No, I was mentioning that it existed as a merge proposal on the nouveau mailing list.
<DanaG> the only 3d thing I regularly use, on any of my computers, in Linux: compiz.
<bjsnider> right, but you were talking about the same code as i'm talking about
<RAOF> Yes, we're talking about the same code.
<bjsnider> so undoubtedly it will be in ubuntu before too long if it is accepted
<RAOF> No?
<RAOF> The (much better developed) nv4x & nv5x gallium drivers aren't going to be in Lucid, and aren't even in xorg-edgers; I don't think the classic mesa driver is likely to make it before the gallium drivers.
<DanaG> hmm, if it's in a ppa, that's good enough.
<bjsnider> well, if not lucid, then a ppa, and beyond lucid it will
<DanaG> oh yeah, I tried that samsung-laptop driver... setting the thing to "silent" mode (hopefully to have it give me back my danged c-states) didn't work!
 * DanaG slaps samsung with this output:
<DanaG> Your CPU supports the following C-States: C1 C2 C4
<DanaG> Your BIOS reports the following C-states: C1 C2
<DanaG> hmm, I know hal is supposedly being / has been deprecated... but when I watch on dbus, I don't see anything coming from bare udev itself.
<RAOF> As far as I'm aware, udev doesn't dbus.
<RAOF> You'd be after libgudev, I believe.
<DanaG> hmm, so I'll have to learn how to interact with that, too.
<DanaG> bluez gives me these nice things: signal sender=:1.89 -> dest=(null destination) serial=146 path=/org/bluez/17792/hci0/dev_20_42_11_04_14_63; interface=org.bluez.Input; member=PropertyChanged       string "Connected"        variant       boolean false
<DanaG> has MAC address, and what happened.
<DanaG> Random lame joke: "I don't own any Apple hardware, but my laptop does have two MACs: one wired, and one wireless."
<DanaG> Or rather, I have 3, if you count bluetooth.
<RAOF> libgudev looked like it had a nice simple interface, when I looked at it.
<RAOF> You shouldn't have trouble if you need it.
<DanaG> "  Gets all devices belonging to subsystem."
<DanaG> ' To listen to uevents, connect to the "uevent"  signal.' ... then off I go, fishing for what it means to connect... it sure isn't the typical posix signal.
<DanaG> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/gtk-Signals.html
<DanaG> random thing the samsung netbook does: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/hal/2009-August/013536.html
<DanaG> BWAAAHARAHARRRAHHAHAHAR
<DanaG> That's one of the most hideous hacks I've ever seen.
<DanaG> And not even "hideous, but working".
<DanaG> It's just stupid.
<RAOF> DanaG: That's a glib signal; g_signal_connect is your friend.
<setuid> Anyone know how to stop the console/keyboard from visibly showing the ^C when I issue it?
<setuid> screenshot coming...
<setuid> http://code.gnu-designs.com/setuid/ctrl-c-flub.png
<DanaG> interesting... the samsung netbook's rfkill key sends xf86wlan, and does nothing else.
<dupondje> seems like openoffice is broken ?
<tester01> Hello, I've bug in lucid and I wonder where should I start. the report is ready and I should chose a name for the bug
<hifi> "a bug"
<hifi> sorry ;)
<hifi> just describe the problem
<tester01> package ecryptfs-utils 82-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade:
<hifi> that would be fine
<tester01> I've screen shot. it showed up first at the end of installer
<tester01> I fixed it by doing apt-get -f install
<tester01> I just want to help avoiding this for new users
<ZykoticK9> Gnome-Do crashing on Lucid when attempting to open Preferences
<petsounds> ZykoticK9, try from PPA
<tester01> I've noticed that the installer have an update option but once it starts it can't be ended and it has no option to configure the connection or even just to change the ip
<ZykoticK9> petsounds, good idea - but it appears the do-core PPA doesn't have Lucid support yet, getting a 404 during "apt-get update" regarding do-core PPA
<petsounds> ZykoticK9, let me check :)
<petsounds> brb
<RAOF> ZykoticK9: Please report a bug.  Lucid has the latest version of Do.
<RAOF> (You should be reporting a bug *anyway*)
<petsounds> ZykoticK9, sorry i can't help you because do running fine here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2075532/UBUNTU/Ubuntu%20Screenshot/do-lucid.png :)
<ZykoticK9> thanks anyways petsounds :)
<ZykoticK9> RAOF, i'm working on figuring how how to post bug
<RAOF> ZykoticK9: “ubuntu-bug gnome-do” will do it.
<ZykoticK9> RAOF, thanks - i figured it out -- turns out it's already recorded as bug #448094, so just added to "affects me too"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448094 in do "Gnome-do crashes when Preferences window is shown for the first time" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448094
<dupondje> I requested a sync for gnome-do
<dupondje> newer version with alot of fixes availible :)
<tester01> I've problem. I'm doing system testing but it stops at the disk testing and I don't find any way to skip it
<indus> hi
<indus> for the ati driver, the xorg entry should be ati or radeon
<crimsun> you probably don't need an xorg.conf at all.
<crimsun> but, to answer your question, it should be ati.
<crimsun> ati will chain radeon if necessary.
<indus> crimsun, ok thannks, the fglrx doesnt work , and i used radeon in there xorg but it wont boot
<indus> ill change to 'ati'
<crimsun> eh, you might need to use vesa in one of those cases
<crimsun> I vaguely remember needing it for a certain radeon
<indus> crimsun, well, it was fine with the installation, but i installed fglrx which of course doesnt support the new xorg , but hardware drivers offered it so i installed
<indus> the problem with the free drivers is, i dont see any gui tool which says its in use and etc
<indus> like nvidia-settings or something
<indus> i mean, is there such a tool
<RAOF> There is a similar tool, driconf or somesuch.
<indus> RAOF, yes i installed it separately
<indus> thats the tool? hmm
<RAOF> But I'm not sure what you actually want out of it.  You can tell that the drivers are working when... the drivers work; you get compiz & such.
<indus> actually, iam trying to run a quake 4 with the free driver, and i need to setup s3tc (s3 texture compression ) enabled in driconf
<indus> RAOF, yes compiz works, but when i restart X, monitor wont turn on
<indus> nvm ,ill try 'ati' and see
<RAOF> I'd just delete your xorg.conf
<indus> RAOF, hmm ok maybe ill try that
<RAOF> (Or move it somewhere else as a backup)
<indus> or that
<indus> i think xorg does auto backup
<indus> anyways , i heard  fglrx is coming ,from a site
<indus> i have applied for testing
<indus> :)
<RAOF> Heh.
<indus> phoronix mentioned it, from a qa mailing list
<indus> ok one question , my live usb lucid probes for floppy for 10 min
<indus> after installation it boots fine though
<indus> do you know ara from ubuntu x team
<indus> well, i guess you already heard it
<indus> he said its testing call for fglrx driver
<indus> i just have one big question > which is the ppa which gives the latest fglrx
<RAOF> Yeah, it is.
<indus> or fglrx is not available from ppa?
<indus> RAOF, have you already start testing the fglrx driver ?
<crimsun> ara is a "she", btw.
<indus> oh sh*t
<indus> ok ill address her as such
<indus> thanks
<crimsun> np :)
<indus> heh lunch is here
<indus> i hope she replies to my mail soon, iam eager to test the fglrx since i got a brand new 4850
<indus> ok bye guys
<indus> thanks
<barf> Will mondrian be part of Lucid Lynx?
<bartmon> Hi! I see that lucid still has thunderbird version 2. Will it be upgraded to v3? And how about the kernel - will it stay at 2.6.32?
<SwedeMike> bartmon: kernel is said to be 2.6.32, yes.
<arand> bartmon: tb3, I think not.
<kklimonda> bartmon: tb3 is planned for alpha3
<bartmon> Thank you for the quick replies.
<bartmon> kklimonda: That's very good news, thanks. :)
<arand> kklimonda: oh? But as a thunderbird-3 package or actually default?
<kklimonda> arand: no idea but I guess they won't be keeping old version for LTS
<indus> kernel will stay at .32 afaik
<arand> kklimonda: Hmm, maintenace-wise it makes sense... Although I'm not sure I trust tb3 fully for prime-time yet... Although for a non-default (something I've never understood) app I guess..
<indus> as far as i know
<jf> After update to 10.04 on my nvidia ion machine, xbmc does no longer keep up with 720p/1080p. what could cause this?
<jf> nvidia-current is installed.
<screen-x> Can grub in lucid boot from lvm?
<RAOF> screen-x: Yes, but not dm-crypt devices.
<RAOF> It's been able to do that for some time; certianly Karmic's grub2 can boot from lvm.
<gnomefreak> anyone else getting "*over range" error ?
<gnomefreak> i cant recall first word
<screen-x> RAOF: thanks.  Ive mostly done upgrades since hardy, so havent tried a reinstall without /boot. Now i will :-)
<gnomefreak> 2.6.32-12 is the only kernel it happens on
<tester01> I wonder where to report bug related to Lucid. here or in #ubuntu-bugs
<tester01> *bugs
<SwedeMike> launchpad.
<tester01> I know that I want to see where to discuss it before reporting
<SwedeMike> btw, regarding dm-crypt, the passphrase question handling has been broken since 9.10 (worked in 9.04), still broken in 10.04, does someone care?
<SwedeMike> tester01: then you can discuss it here.
<gnomefreak> tester01: if its on Lucid you can here or #ubuntu-bugs maybe
<kklimonda> SwedeMike: obviously you care
<SwedeMike> kklimonda: thanks for nothing.
<tester01> any one running Lucid can test the System Testing tool and try to build report of Audio and Disk drive?
<kklimonda> SwedeMike: then don't ask questions whenever someone care - a lot of us do about bugs but we have no means of fixing all bugs. You haven't even pasted bug number so we don't know whenever developers know about it.
<tester01> I should run ubuntu-bug command against which package name?
<arand> tester01: yes, "ubuntu-bug linux" e.g.
<arand> ..replacing linux with your package name
<indus> tester01, ubuntu-bug -p linux
<indus> tester01, ubuntu-bug -p grub etc
<tester01> that what I want to know. what is the package name of System Testing tool
<indus> tester01, i think its called checkbox
<arand> indus: I think the -p is uneccessary, used for apport-cli though...
<indus> ok
<SwedeMike> kklimonda: whenever you see someone talking about "caring" then I guess you should read it as "is this something that should work and someone will actually fix if it's reported"
<kklimonda> tester01: ubuntu-bug checkbox probably
<SwedeMike> kklimonda: obviously it's not part of the release testing.
<indus> tester01, run the tool,then go to system monitor and see the process, it should say the name
<SwedeMike> also, what should I report the bug against? it's not a dm-crypt problem, because dropping to shell and fixing it manually works every time.
<SwedeMike> it's the bootup process that is the problem, but it sounds silly to report it as an "init" problem.
<kklimonda> SwedeMike: in 10.04 it's probably plymouth
<SwedeMike> I've opened a bug now, let's see what happens.
<kklimonda> hmm, I get no xv with nouveau :/
<kklimonda> RAOF: how to debug missing xvideo support with nouveau drivers from xorg-edgers/nouveau ? In your mail you have stated that video should play nicely
<kklimonda> RAOF: looks like it's related to -pae kernel
<kklimonda> suspend also works fine on -generic kernel but not on -pae
<BUGabundo> bRoas o/
 * BUGabundo likes the new boot splash
<BUGabundo> simple yet good looking
 * BUGabundo wishes for 10 sec boot
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: there is a new bootsplash?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I find my 23 sec boot quite enough :)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: there's is, and mine is way longer
<kklimonda> actually it got bigger and weirder today
<kklimonda> I wonder whenever my switch to nouveau have something to do with that
<kklimonda> lets see now
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: so what boot splash were you talking about? I get none :/
<BUGabundo> the blue one bars in the bottom
<BUGabundo> 3 collors of progress
<kklimonda> blah, I don't see them and I have kms :/
<kklimonda> my new bootchart looks weird: http://syntaxhighlighted.com/media/bootchart/laptop-lucid-20100203-6.png
<kklimonda> (well, even apart of the fact that I've lost like 5 seconds - graphs look weird)
<kklimonda> and there is this init process painted in red..
<BUGabundo> http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<BUGabundo> mine
<BUGabundo> I'll upload the new ones
<kklimonda> whoa
<kklimonda> it does boot really slow
<kklimonda> is it upgrade or a fresh install?
<BUGabundo> fresh
<BUGabundo> if you recall, I lost my disk a few weeks
<BUGabundo> had to reinstal
<kklimonda> http://syntaxhighlighted.com/media/bootchart/laptop-lucid-20100129-1.png - it's my bootchart for 23 seconds..
<kklimonda> and it was a stock lucid install
<BUGabundo> any gnome user, motivated enough to go head bang some devs for killing the keyb shortcut to change tabs??
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: hmm - there is no ureadahead I can see on your bootcharts - are you sure you have let ureadahead collect data?
<kklimonda> what tabs?
<BUGabundo> uploading now via dropbox
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: the new F***ng tabs that appear in the bottom
<BUGabundo> not at top
<BUGabundo> and that *lost* alt+NUM shortcut
<BUGabundo> let me ask seb
<kklimonda> oh, in nautilus?
<BUGabundo> mew
<kklimonda> I've never really used them
<BUGabundo> he is not online
<kklimonda> I like the new split option though
<Ng> seb's in portland sprinting this week
<BUGabundo> the single ONLY feature they still had shortcut too
<Ng> as are basically all of the canonical platform team
<BUGabundo> anyone in #gnome server?
<BUGabundo> can ask there +why*?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: why moved to the bottom or why removed shortcut?
<BUGabundo> the 1st is a choice
<BUGabundo> to not polut the top
<kklimonda> yeah
<BUGabundo> the second I *hope* a bug
<BUGabundo> Ng: you know this guys then? http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwwii/4323419643/sizes/l/
<Ng> BUGabundo: I should do, they're my colleagues :)
<BUGabundo> since I don't know almost no one of all this guys around, in person
<BUGabundo> other then a few KDE devs from Tokamak II
<BUGabundo> I can't guess, right Chris ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: btw - haven't you used kde?
<BUGabundo> I use KDE apps
<BUGabundo> like kmail
<BUGabundo> and just a few others
<BUGabundo> I'm Desktop agnostic
<BUGabundo> I use what ever suits me , and file bugs when it fails :D
<kklimonda> interesting
<BUGabundo> why?
<BUGabundo> newer bootcharts online now http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<kklimonda> I don't know - I've always assumed that you like most my friends are DE-nazi
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: there is still no ureadahead process so they aren't really interesting
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: after almost every upgrade you have to do one boot to let ureadahead gather data - only next boots are interesting to show ;)
<BUGabundo> 27 secs to GDM
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: and it looks.. weird - you have a huge amount of modprobes, working hal..
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I do several updates daily
<kklimonda> i wonder whenever the don't show up on my bootcharts because they are too fast
<BUGabundo> no way you gonna find a reboot in between without updates
<BUGabundo> unless it crashes
<BUGabundo> so it takes ~65seconds for me to get an usable desktop :\
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it takes over 40 when ureadahead is collecting data: http://syntaxhighlighted.com/media/bootchart/laptop-lucid-20100128-1.png but you have gnome-do and mono, dropbox, bzr-notify and quite a few more apps ;)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you have gnome-terminal launching at login?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> but those are *way* after gdm
<BUGabundo> YES
<BUGabundo> SHELL POWA
<BUGabundo> first app to open :DDDD
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: sure - but they all count towards "65 seconds to get an usable desktop"
<BUGabundo> well if it boots in 45, and takes me 10 sec to open a shell
<kklimonda> it's a wonder that you don't launch any KDE app on login ;)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> don't always open kmail
<BUGabundo> have a keyb shortcut for it
<BUGabundo> and gnome do for everything else
<BUGabundo> I can with a single Key open most common used apps
<BUGabundo> LOVE LOVE LOVE GDO for that
<BUGabundo> its learns my needs and it just works
<kklimonda> hmm, I should update lucid to x64 version..
<BUGabundo> shame it crashes so often and use all cores :(
<kklimonda> heh
<Mike1> hey! Does the latest fglrx really not work in Lucid Alpha2?
<tamale> good morning all!  Trying out alpha 2 and when I try to enable the proprietary nvidia drivers it says "driver activated but not enabled"
<tamale> output from the log file referenced isn't useful I'm afraid
<BUGabundo> tamale: A2 is old
<BUGabundo> and had probs with X
<BUGabundo> update to newer packages
<BUGabundo> or try a daily
<tamale> BUGabundo: Can I update from within or should I re-install
<BUGabundo> are you just running a live cd?
<BUGabundo> or have it installed?
<BUGabundo> cause live CDs don't let you install close drivers
<BUGabundo> well they do, but you need to reboot ... so it doesn't :D
<Mike1> arghhhhhhhhh
<Mike1> trying to install Lucid from USB-Key
<Mike1> using the alternate version
<Mike1> and somehow it always wants to search for a Cd
<Mike1> which it does not find of course
<Mike1> any ideas? i just copied the content of the .iso to the usb-key and did the usual modifications …
<bjsnider> that guy is exactly the kind of thing i'm talking about when i say that milestone releases are more a problem than a solution
<Mike1> meeee?
<bjsnider> he downloads and presumably installs what he mistakenly thinks is the latest milestone release, but it has old code that's long since been replaced
<bjsnider> then he comes in here and complains about bugs that have already been fixed
<Mike1> so i guess you are talking about tha tamale guy …
<Mike1> *that
<bjsnider> yes i are
<Mike1> any idea conecerning my usb-installation
<bjsnider> no
<Mike1> arghhhhhhhhh
<Mike1> what CD-burning software could I use on Windows XP?
<BUGabundo> Mike1: imgburn
<BUGabundo> free and light
<BUGabundo> but why not use USB?
<BUGabundo> inetbootin
<BUGabundo> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<Mike1> BUGabundo: it just asks for a CD (which it does not find of course)
<BUGabundo> livecd or alternate?
<BUGabundo> cause last time I made and image it worked
<Mike1> alternate
<Mike1> or is it possible to make minimal installation with the desktop cd
<Mike1> ?
<BUGabundo> don't thinks so
<BUGabundo> then just use MINIMAL iso
<Mike1> minimal iso?
<BUGabundo> and install from web/lan
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> sec
<BUGabundo> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/lucid/
<Mike1> BUGabundo: I guess it’s not available for 10.04 yet … )-:
<Mike1> oh
<dinobisk> Hi. I just installed Lucid Lynx. As of my understanding, when updating the apps and the system it is updated to the newest build of Lynx (like running Debian testing). Am I right?
<Mike1> dinobisk: yes
<BUGabundo> dude
<BUGabundo> the link I gave you
<BUGabundo> its minimal iso
<dinobisk> Mike1: Thanks!
<Mike1> BUGabundo: yes, my “oh” was meant as “Oh, yes, didn’t find that, me stupid”
<BUGabundo> !
<BUGabundo> ?
<ZykoticK9> Handbrake is currently not working in 10.04, according to this forum post the Reply (by the GTK maintainer for Handbrake) the bug is with Ubuntu, and they will not test until 10.04 is released -- is there a way to submit a bug regarding an app that is not in the Ubunu Repo?  Could I submit it regarding GTK?
<ZykoticK9> http://forum.handbrake.fr/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=14879&p=71050&hilit=10.04#p71050
<Mike1> ZykoticK9: you could just ask in the Ubuntu Forum
<Mike1> maybe someone will find a solution …
<Italian_Plumber> can I upgrade directly from hardy to lucid?
<kklimonda> not sure whenever it's possible at the moment but it will be supported once lucid is released
<Italian_Plumber> ah ok.  thanks!
<h00k> if I decide to dualboot lucid, is it a bad idea to use the same /home for Lucid and Karmic?
<h00k> I know it's not done, it's alpha, etc, etc, but I want to test out Nouveau.
<Pici> h00k: Probably not a great idea because we always ship a new gnome version, probably could mess up your dotfiles/gconf
<h00k> Pici: :D
<h00k> Pici: I suppose you're right, yeah.
<Pici> h00k: If you want to risk it, its you're machine.  I'm not going to lose sleep over it.
<Pici> s/you're/your/
<h00k> Pici: yeah, probably not, I have hourly rsyncs and everything but if it gets broken in that hour, I'm toast. I'll probably not do it.
<h00k> I'll free up some space and have a separate /home
<alex_mayorga> on "Hardware Drivers" I have a bogus "nvidia_current" entry, is that a known jockey bug?
<ZykoticK9> alex_mayorga, i'm certainly getting the same thing - infact "nvidia_current" is the driver that is selected/activated in my case
<alex_mayorga> are they the same thing?
<Mage__> as far as i know the nvidia current is the 197 one which is the latest
<Mage__> i think there is just a bug in how the system activates it cause i had to reconfigure for the system to realize it's active
<alex_mayorga> But the buggy thing as I see it is that there are two entries
<Mage__> yes in lucid you can have as many drivers as you want
<Mage__> just only one active at a time
<ZykoticK9> alex_mayorga, i don't see any mention of it on bugs.launchpad.net BTW
<alex_mayorga> my gut says that nvidia_current is the same as the one that's human readable
<alex_mayorga> me neither, that's why I asked
<alex_mayorga> ZykoticK9, is English your mother tongue?
<alex_mayorga> if so, mind filing :)
<ZykoticK9> alex_mayorga, yes mother tongue - ya I can file if you'd like...
<alex_mayorga> ZykoticK9, BTW is the driver now functional?
<ZykoticK9> alex_mayorga, i've got compiz running - if that's what you mean
<alex_mayorga> ZykoticK9, I'll give it a try then, thanks! Let me know the bug if you file it
<alex_mayorga> ZykoticK9, I tried to enable "NVIDIA accelerate graphi..." and it failed, so "nvidia_current" is the working one?
<ZykoticK9> alex_mayorga, on my system - YES
<alex_mayorga> Is the /var/log/jockey.log valuable to anyone? any jockey devs around?
<alex_mayorga> ZykoticK9, OK let me try that one
<alex_mayorga> well that at least activated, let me reboot and see how that goes
 * alex_mayorga crosses fingers and reboots
<ZykoticK9> alex_mayorga, bug #516625 < first of many bug submissions
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516625 in jockey "Jockey showing "nvidia_current" as active driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516625
<kklimonda> how to get from which repository the package is installed?
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, "apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME" will usually tell you
<kklimonda> ZykoticK9: it only tells generic url like "http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages" - not really helpful when you have more than one ppa
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: name you ppas
<BUGabundo> #PPA XPTO in front tends to help
<yofel> kklimonda: 'apt-cache showpkg <pkgname> | grep status' should help you
<kklimonda> yofel: ach - thanks
<alex_mayorga> well that didn't go too well
<alex_mayorga> I had to boot on -11 kernel, -12 video is completely garbled
<alex_mayorga> how do I disable nvidia for the other kernel?
<ZykoticK9> alex_mayorga, someone yesterday was mentioning a problem with nvidia/kernel -12 as well --- i am currently using the 2.6.32-12 without issue however
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: wfm
<charlie-tca> alex_mayorga: hitting Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+k reset gdm so I could log in to -12
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, mayb is my card
<BUGabundo> I have nvidia
<BUGabundo> 8400
<alex_mayorga> do you also see two entries in jockey?
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca, just an FYI it's only alt+SysRq+k that you need to use, no CTRL required :)
<charlie-tca> Okay. I used all of them and it worked;
<alex_mayorga> this is my card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a2a (rev a2)
<charlie-tca> gdm is garbled bad, but that did reset it
<alex_mayorga> I'll try Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+k see how that goes, thanks, BRB
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I'm refering to freenode :D
<charlie-tca> sorry :(
<alex_mayorga> ctrl+sys rq+k got gdm back, thanks to whomever suggested
<alex_mayorga> no nvidia for me :(
<alex_mayorga> how to file a decent bug?
<alex_mayorga> or is that not mean for "human consumption" yet?
<danbhfive> alex_mayorga: how did you install?  did you follow the release notes?
<alex_mayorga> danbhfive, just used the "Hardware Drivers" GUI, jockey I believe
<danbhfive> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<danbhfive> oops
<danbhfive> alex_mayorga: I would go to the alpha2 link, scroll down to the known issues and follow those directions
<alex_mayorga> danbhfive, Thanks, let me check that one
<issyl0> Hi there.  I just re-installed Karmic after upgrading to Lucid Alpha 2 and it booted but tehn it gave me the sort of 'broken videotape' look like the weird colours and lines all across the screen (yes, nvidia graphics card)... so I couldn't log in or anything.
<charlie-tca> issyl0: try using alt+SysRq+k wherre the gdm screen shoulod be
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca, Thanks a bunch on that one BTW :)
<issyl0> charlie-tca: I do plan to re-upgrade at some point, thanks!
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<charlie-tca> Glad it worked
<charlie-tca> issyl0: at this point, gdm appears broken
<issyl0> charlie-tca: oh, fun :)
<charlie-tca> AAA-h it is alpha, afterall. If it doesn't break now, it will break after release
<alex_mayorga> danbhfive, I've noted the procedure, thanks So nvidia driver is meant to work now?
<danbhfive> alex_mayorga: I dunno, it worked for me after that
<charlie-tca> I don't know either, I haven't installed the nvidia hardware drivers
<douglasawh-work> did GNOME start failing to login for anyone else after the latest updates?
<h00k> so I have my /home from Karmic encrypted, I am unable to mount it from Lucid after installing encryptfs-tools and running 'encryptfs-mount-private' from that directory
<h00k> I get, "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly." But it is because it mounts in Karmic
<charlie-tca> douglasawh-work: use the mouse to click your name, also try Alt+SysRq+k to get the gdm screen
 * h00k submits bug report
<jackhorner> Hi all, ive tried to upgrade a server to lucid today and, well, ive big troubles (i was expecting them), biggest one is mountall not working because its not able to contact udev via socked. Udevd is not running if i try to start it by hand it says "error initializing netlink socket"
<jackhorner> using strace i see that it tries to connect to /dev/log but fails when trying to write to /dev/log (syslogd is running, /dev/log is there)
<arand> jackhorner: I've no experience with server, but sound like you've got great material for a bug report there ;)
<jackhorner> yeah, there is no bug report on these, but i saw another persor reporting same issue here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8761758
<jackhorner> can i open a bug by myself? never done before
<ZykoticK9> jackhorner, i posted my first bug this morning as well -- see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for details
<CosmiChaos> Im trying to use Nvidia-binary-betas but even if i uninstall all nvidia-* it keeps telling me just everytime right after the SECOND reboot (first works) that x runs in low graphic mode. So i guess some ubuntu stuff does overwrite or removing some of the binary-driver? Any solution or idea, please?
<arand> jackhorner: Definitely, that's what prerelease testing is for ;) Do a search on launchpad to make sure no one has reported it yet though.
<h00k> I get, "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly." But it is because it mounts in Karmic (automatically, upon login) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/368383/
<h00k> so I have my /home from Karmic encrypted, I am unable to mount it from Lucid after installing encryptfs-tools and running 'encryptfs-mount-private' from that directory^
<CosmiChaos> btw it is the same with nvidia-binary. final released ones so i dont think the drivers' itslef is broken
<h00k> I forgot the first part, first.
<douglasawh-work> charlie-tca: gdm works. once I log in though it just send me to a prompt in the upper left corner...otherwise it's the gdm background
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, don't know if this has changed, but according to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2 the drivers from Nvidia site will not work
<CosmiChaos> ZykoticK9, well recent beta added some newer x-version features so i would like to try
<CosmiChaos> ZykoticK9, but i had same issues on the Karmic release before with nvidia-betas
<CosmiChaos> it claims about libglx.so is not a symbolic link on the very first installation
<CosmiChaos> but if you right rerun it after that, it installs fast and smooth + you fireup gdm, all things upgraded
<CosmiChaos> or you reboot instead, and it works flawless
<CosmiChaos> but the surprise comes next reboot ;)
<alex_mayorga> OMG! the lower panel is swamped with Bug #401028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401028 in pymsn "telepathy-butterfly crashed with TypeError in b64decode()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401028
<alex_mayorga> it has been fixed upstream it seems, when would we get it?
<Lord-Readman> hello, if gimp is to be removed from ubuntu 10.04, what is planned/rumoured to be put in it's place?
<danbhfive> fspot
<Lord-Readman> planned? or rumoured?
<danbhfive> planned
<Lord-Readman> thanks
<Lord-Readman> what else is planned for the cd release?
<danbhfive> try looking at the release notes, I don't know
<kklimonda> Lord-Readman: pitivi
<kklimonda> Lord-Readman: and f-spot is going to replace gimp for simple image editing
<BUGabundo> what do you guys use to make screencasts?
<BUGabundo> want to tape a vid of my desktop and compiz
<BUGabundo> vlc OK? or are better options?
<hyperstream> !record desktop | BUGabundo
<ubottu> BUGabundo: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> this makes HUGE files
<BUGabundo> Cached 456 MB, from 1236 MB that were received.
<Spirits-Sight> should the gnome-shell work yet with alpha 2 and up-to-date updates?
<BUGabundo> oh man this guys is sooooooooooo right http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/2010/02/they-took-our-codes.html ;)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, so clean lucid with nouveau boots in under 16 seconds..
<BUGabundo> BAH
<BUGabundo> stop tauting me
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo> you know mine doesn't
<kklimonda> join the dark side - use stock gnome apps!
 * BUGabundo stabs kklimonda
<BUGabundo> maybe I'll join apple too
<BUGabundo> and you won't see me again
<kklimonda> how would you make it without your daily bug fix?
<BUGabundo> mew
<BUGabundo> not even chromium dev .(
<BUGabundo> ironic
<BUGabundo> the same company that made webkit
<dupondje> seems like gdm is quite bugged atm ?
<BUGabundo> is now the last one to get the most common browser using it
<dupondje> whats wrong with openoffice btw ?
<dupondje> uninstallable ?
<BUGabundo> wfm
<dupondje> euh ?
<BUGabundo> works for me
<kklimonda> but I still don't get a nice plymouth :/
<crimsun> it's being worked on right now in -devel
<crimsun> IOW, shhh and be patient.
<dupondje> the gdm bug ? or openoffice ? :)
<crimsun> plymouth and gdm.
<dupondje> owkej :)
<kklimonda> crimsun, my problem is related to nouveau and the fact that it takes 10 seconds to load firmware for it.. are they working on that too? :)
 * kklimonda switches to -devel
<crimsun> kklimonda: no, that's a separate bug, but you definitely need the piece that scott and martin just discussed to be fixed first
<dupondje> is there a bugreport btw ?
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-04
<phoenixz> This is also the channel for Kubuntu 10.04?
<BUGabundo> yes
<phoenixz> Okay.. actually, lucid rocks, works better and more stable than 9.10 (yes, I know lucid is alpha, but still, it works better!)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> hey AaronMT
<phoenixz> only weird thing is that my auto hiding taskbar suddenly didnt come back anymore..
<BUGabundo> LOL
<phoenixz> its really hiding now.. but I dont need it
<phoenixz> anyway, 9.10 had *horrible* performance due to intel driver, I suppose thats fixed now, since... well, lucid is nice?
<Raydiation> wow lucid boots crazy fast in my vm
<UbuntuUser> does vmware supports guestextensions in 10.04?
<UbuntuUser> I ask because Im using virtualbox, and with vb it does not
<Raydiation> UbuntuUser: it does
<Raydiation> but i cant move the mouse outside the vm
<Raydiation> i have to press the right ctrl
<UbuntuUser> ok, so its the same like in vb
<UbuntuUser> ty, goodnight
<Raydiation> how come alphas got so stable?
<kklimonda> Raydiation, it's LTS so there are no game breaking changes
<RAOF> Apart for nouveau, perhaps :)
<Raydiation> kklimonda: i thought an lts is like: as much beta into it as you can :D
<kklimonda> Raydiation, no - that's all other releases, especially LTS-1 ;)
<Raydiation> thats what i meant yes :)
<Nafai> Has anyone else noticed after today's updates that whenever you press enter everything just locks up?
<kklimonda> Nafai, you have intel card?
<kklimonda> Nafai, I can vaguely remember chrisccoulson saying something about it today
<Nafai> no, nvidia
<chrisccoulson> Nafai / kklimonda - i get that with intel, although it's better now I boot without splash
<chrisccoulson> but this laptop still freezes constantly. it locks up any time the display blanks
<Nafai> ugh
<Nafai> Kind of frustrating, trying to get a patch ready for release :)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, and you have spend so much time picking it up :/
<Nafai> no known fix yet?
<Raydiation> how do i create a .deb package for lucid?
<Raydiation> all howtos in google are like 2004
<bjsnider> Raydiation, look at the videos with dholbach on youtube called "motu packaging"
<Raydiation> ty
<bjsnider> the debian documentation that's out there is along the lines of "the changelog file is where you put your changes."
<bjsnider> big help
<Raydiation> bjsnider: the one from 2008?
<bjsnider> there's a series of videos
<Nafai> downgrading my nvidia driver fixed it
<bjsnider> i'm not sure if they were from 2008 or not
<Nafai> even so, the principles have not changed since 2008, or even 2004
<WeatherGod> crimsun, ping
<crimsun> WeatherGod: pong
<WeatherGod> hey, I noticed something  interesting the other day...
<WeatherGod> while I was shutting down Lucid, the shutdown hanged for quite a while
<WeatherGod> and finally, before closing out, it said that the alsa-setting daemon (or something like that) failed
<crimsun> "alsa-setting daemon"?
<WeatherGod> it flashed by before blacking out... it was something to do with alsa and settings
<crimsun> alactl?
<WeatherGod> I doubt I would have thought that
<crimsun> I'm afraid I can't do much unless it's reproducible and you have the precise error/warning
<WeatherGod> ok... give me a few minutes to try it out...
<rww> Where did the settings from System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Interface get moved to?
<WeatherGod> crimsun, I couldn't reproduce it... go figure...
<crimsun> looks like a race condition
<crimsun> you're certain it had to do with alsa, thougH?
<WeatherGod> I will be sure to take a closer note of my shutdowns to see if I ever catch it again
<WeatherGod> I could have sworn it said "alsa" and "settings"
<crimsun> there's only one thing that relates to alsa on reboot/shutdown, and that's the storing of mixer levels, which would be alsactl.
<WeatherGod> the question that  pops into my mind is that this would be after the unmounting of the file systems
<WeatherGod> which might explain why it is hanging
<crimsun> yes, I would need to tighten the upstart job deps
<WeatherGod> maybe it is only happening on the first shutdowns?
<crimsun> that would still be a race
<WeatherGod> which may explain why I don't see it every time
<crimsun> FWIW, hwclock-save is prone to the same race
<WeatherGod> hmm
<WeatherGod> well, I am downloading today's snapshot
<WeatherGod> I will try it again with a fresh snapshot and see if it happens again
<WeatherGod> looks like somebody got their act together in cleaning up packages...
<crimsun> while it would be an annoying error, it isn't fatal
<WeatherGod> yesterday's snapshot was 703mb, this one is 550mb
<crimsun> PA will restore the volumes regardless
<WeatherGod> yeah, but you know how many bug reports we will get for computers that "won't shutdown"
<crimsun> arguably it's silly to have alsactl /and/ PA do that...
<crimsun> I don't think this one is the /sole/ culprit
<WeatherGod> well, is it just in case someone wants to use alsa by itself?
<crimsun> like I said, hwclock-save is prone to the same race.
<WeatherGod> because PA is teh suxs?
<WeatherGod> :P
<crimsun> need to find out if there're semantics for guaranteeing the availability of virtual-filesystems /and/ runlevel [06]
<WeatherGod> I have no familiarity with upstart... but it sounds like a reasonable feature
<WeatherGod> all my familiarity is with initscripts in the red hat distros
<crimsun> Fedora has had upstart for at least a couple releases
<WeatherGod> but, i only mess around with initscripts on my servers, which are RHEL
<WeatherGod> work machine is F11, while home machine is Ubuntu
<WeatherGod> unfortunately, I haven't had any time to mess around and explore newer systems like I used to
<WeatherGod> although, I have been finding and reporting a bunch of bugs with various python toolkits
<WeatherGod> crimsun, btw, the guys on that system bell bug has learned to use git, and has made a merge request with the metacity git branch
<crimsun> WeatherGod: good
<WeatherGod> nice to see those guys follow through on that... because I think they were the only ones to really understand what was going on
<crimsun> eh, not really
<crimsun> they've kinda papered over a use case for metacity
<crimsun> it'll still break for non-compiz and non-metacity
<WeatherGod> well, I think it was more trying to solve the odd issue of metacity catching the system bell when it shouldn't have, I think
<crimsun> to fix it properly, you need quite some integration from linux (alsa-kernel) up through pulseaudio and libcanberra
<WeatherGod> hmm... maybe so, I forget the details of the guy's analysis
<WeatherGod> he seemed to split it into two issues and dealt with the metacity issue first
<crimsun> the metacity one is the easiest
<crimsun> the actual system beep one is much more convoluted
<crimsun> we won't see the linux-side fixes for that until likely 2.6.36
<WeatherGod> but, that's the one that's on the board itself... why does any of that have to touch PA and stuff
<crimsun> 1. there is no uniform handling of pc speaker in current linux
<crimsun> ( i.e., wait until the next merge window for 2.6.34 )
<crimsun> 2. there is no uniform handling of pc speaker in PA
<crimsun> some of it touches acpi, some of it is restricted to the ac'97/hda controller+codec
<WeatherGod> is the pc speaker the same thing as the system bell?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> however, in the past the system bell was played through the pc speaker
<crimsun> now it's rather haphazardly handled by acpi/alsa
<WeatherGod> I thought the guy was talking about the same thing that beeps on startup
<crimsun> see above
<crimsun> we can't touch bios bits until linux has actually bootstrapped
<WeatherGod> ok, and then it is dealt with through acpi?
<crimsun> not necessarily
<crimsun> it's entirely vendor-dependent
<WeatherGod> heh... fun
<WeatherGod> it is a wonder any of this stuff works at all
<WeatherGod> so, any idea what the next growing pains will be for the kernel?
<crimsun> lkml is the canonical discussion of that
<WeatherGod> ?
<WeatherGod> oh
<WeatherGod> linux kernel mailing list?
<crimsun> (yes)
<WeatherGod> I'm slow on acronyms
<DanaG> weird issue: I had to remove the fancy gtk audio thingy (canberra-gtk-module?) to get rid of those stupid sounds when running gnome apps under kde.
<DanaG> Pyuuu!
<DanaG> yeah, window-minimize sound.
<Viper1432> I'm just gonna put this out here cuz' the room is so quiet, BUT....the new alpha2 has got to be the fastest booting/ most responsive spin I've seen since I started using ubuntu (warty).  Amazing stuff.
<dupondje> crap :)
<dupondje> new bug in gnome-do
<ZykoticK9> Viper1432, I to am really enjoying Alpha2 - really nice change from my disappointment with Karmic (which I feel even more strongly now, was more-or-less a beta for Lucid)
<Viper1432> only thing I've found so far, issue wise, is open office really doesn't like the "dust" theme as its main menu bar is blacked out.  Not much disagreement ZykoticK9 .  I'm seriously considering moving up to lucid for my main box.
<Viper1432> now rather than at release.  On my 7 year old x1000 laptop, lucid boots in 22 seconds, and shuts down in 4 seconds flat, plus gnome /compiz actually work on it again with no monster hit to performance.  shocked the hell out of me.
<ZykoticK9> Viper1432, i'm using it a dual-boot with 9.10 and haven't been back to karmic yet!  i'm loving lucid - the HUGE daily updates is a drag, but it's such a step in the right direction from karmic!  my biggest show stoppers right now are Handbrake & gnome-do not working :(
<Viper1432> nods, but then again ZykoticK9  that's why they call it "alpha".  heh heh
<ZykoticK9> Viper1432, OH it's WAY to early to be "using" but hey, i'm really impressed with Alpha quality :)  good sign i'd say
<Viper1432> ditto.  I test with the laptop, so if it goes "boom", its an easy fix/backout/reinstall.  The main box is using karmic, but I'm really unhappy with memory usage.
<ZykoticK9> Viper1432, I was amazed at bootup/shudown when I first switched to Karmic, the Karmic-to-Lucid speed is much improved again!  Loving it!
<ZykoticK9> Viper1432, do you use Nvidia gfx?  seems like Lucid is made for Nvidia now.
<Viper1432> I use proprietary nvidia.  Just volunteered to assist QA with nvidia testing + lucid, but hadn't heard back yet.  noveau is nice, but its not "there" yet for 3d/compositing and I'm NOT willing to give up VDPAU for video acceleration.
<ZykoticK9> it's the proprietary Nvidia that's getting all the special treatment in Lucid!  that's what's so awsome.  I've never played with noveau.
<Viper1432> And actually its not very "nvidia" friendly, at least from the boot standpoint with nvidia drivers.  Plymouth is "in", and it requires KMS which doesn't work with the 190.xx drivers.  Its another reason for the additional testing I'm betting.
<Viper1432> See right now, there are issues even installing the 190.xx drivers due to noveau being in the kernel.
<Viper1432> (not horrible issues, but there are some.)
<rww> The Free ATI drivers work with Compiz in Lucid :)
<Viper1432> might be so rww, but I wouldn't use an ATI card unless someone put a gun to my head.  Toooo many bad things with ati +me over the years.
<ZykoticK9> rww, really?  wow - that's actually impressive [I can't stand ATI, and don't understand why AMD bought them]
<hyperstream> Same here, why the heck did they buy ATI...
<rww> ZykoticK9: Yep. xserver-xorg-video-radeon has been getting much, much better as of late. Don't know if AMD had something to do with it; wouldn't surprise me :)
<Viper1432> because AMD wanted to be more competitve with Intel, and guess what intel has that AMD did not?
<ZykoticK9> hyperstream, AMD a company i love + ATI a company I avoid = unhappy
<rww> It's already been better than fglrx at 2D acceleration for a while.
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9, ditto :)
<DanaG> I'm using the open drivers now.
<DanaG> Even does compiz well.
<vish> isnt ATI a part of AMD ?  [or have i been under a rock o.0  ]
<DanaG> I just can't use KMS until they bring the power usage down.
<Viper1432> vish, yes...amd owns ATI.
<rww> vish: AMD bought ATI a while back
<vish> yay , i'm not totally ignorant :D
<Viper1432> lol
<ZykoticK9> Viper1432, do you know is vdpau supported in mplayer on Lucid?  i'm getting "Could not open dynamic library libvdpau.so.1"
<vish> KMS wfm fine with the free ATI drivers
<vish> just a bit slow when i use extra animations :/
<Viper1432> I haven't messed with it yet ZykoticK9 .  I'm currently just testing an old x1000 lappy with builtin 9200 radeon.  This weekend I'm going to set up a partition on the main box and test with my gtx260OC.  AND just fyi, but the vdpau libraries are now a separate package you can snag from nvidia.
<ZykoticK9> Viper1432, thanks
<Viper1432> np.  ZykoticK9  this is "the" place to be for nvidia info:  http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14
<Viper1432> the nvidia devs hang out there and link the latest prod and beta drivers in that section.
<ZykoticK9> Viper1432, thanks again
<Viper1432> np
<Viper1432> just fyi Zyk  new beta nvidia driver is up and in the notes has this:   Fix the soname of libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 and libvdpau_trace.so.1 to match their filenames.
<Viper1432> Oh and mplayer does fully support VDPAU, but you have to get the PPA beta for it to work properly.  the 'release' mplayer doesn't function as well.  My recommendation is to get the very latest smplayer.  All the vdpau stuff already ''set".
<Viper1432> ...or compile the latest svn mplayer.
<ZykoticK9> Viper1432, well thanks AGAIN
<Viper1432> :)
<dupondje> ZykoticK9: gnome-do can be fixed by manually installing libgnome-desktop-2-11
<ZykoticK9> dupondje, THANK YOU - oh that's excellent
<ZykoticK9> dupondje, well so much for my first submitted but lol
<dupondje> ZykoticK9: its a good submission, its a missing dependency, needs to be fixed for sure
<dupondje> but this is a good workaround ;)
<Viper1432> only thing I'm finding right now is open office's main menu + dust theme.  as usual OO has fits with some themes.
<ZykoticK9> dupondje, i really appreciated you pointing it out to me
<indus> anyone using ATI with s3tc support ?
<theadmin> I heard there will be no GIMP in Lucid. Is that true? If so, will there be any kind of graphical editor built-in at all?
<indus> theadmin, yes a simpler one like paint
<theadmin> indus: Ah. gpaint I believe?
<indus> theadmin, there is a new video editor too called pitivi
<indus> theadmin, probably, but we believe when it appears in menu, as of now i dont see
<indus> theadmin, yes i heard too its gpaint
<theadmin> Actually, so far in all those paint thinks MSpaint is STILL the winner. Why is there no undo in gpaint? :/
<indus> frankly i dont know whats the use of MSpaint either
<indus> also gthumb will appear i think
<switchgirl> hi
<switchgirl> grub-pc installation failed on alpha3
<Mike1> Hey! Is anyone able to use the fglrx driver under Lucid?
<RAOF> I don't think so, not yet.
<BUGabundo> mOrnInG
<coz_> hey guys... just rebooted... get a "green" screen too quick to read...boots to log on screen and mouse and keyboard dont work although both are lit up
<LimCore_> hi, are OpenPGP keys of ubuntu deverlopers signed with something hard coded into ubuntu? that would be nice for apt-get source
<LimCore_> I got key 01AA4A64: public key "Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@canonical.com>" imported  but how should one verify this key?
<LimCore_> checking https://launchpad.net/~vorlon is one option... any others?
<BUGabundo> LimCore_: humm keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<LimCore_> BUGabundo: how I know there is no MITM ?
<LimCore_> its over ssl with known cert?
<BUGabundo> check it for your self
<BUGabundo> all data there is mirrored to all PGP servers like MIT, and PGP org
<alkisg> Has anyone else been experiencing very frequent kernel hangings with the latest updates?
<alkisg> It also happened in a non-X session for me...
<alkisg> I have to use my older Karmic installation until the problem is resolved, the system won't stay up for more than 1-2 minutes
<LimCore_> BUGabundo: only way to be sure is to have something hard coded into the distro itself, like apt keys are. Perhaps it would be nice if all ubuntu developers keys would be signed with one master key and this one would be hard coded (or ebven by default trusted?) or something.. good idea? :)
<BUGabundo> alkisg: wfm
<alkisg> Hmmmm :(
<alkisg> Thanks BUGabundo, I needed a reinstallation anyway (amd64 => i386), so I guess now is the time :)
 * BUGabundo if only I could use http://www.netboot.me to boot lucid dailiies
<BUGabundo> are you going 32bits alkisg? why ?
<BUGabundo> alkisg: test your MEMORIES
<alkisg> BUGabundo: no no nothing like that
<alkisg> The i386 switch is for development, it's something LTSP-related
<alkisg> My hardware is fine, I've been using it 15 hours per day for the last years, and it also works fine on Karmic right now
<BUGabundo> what GPu?
<alkisg> nvidia 8600 mobile
<alkisg> The problem was there with nvidia, with nv, and without X.
<alkisg> Sometimes the keyboard leds were blinking and REISUB didn't work, sometimes I could just stop X with ctrl+alt+ptrsc+k...
<alkisg> It just happened this morning
<BUGabundo> alkisg: what kernel ?
<BUGabundo> better, what HW?
<alkisg> BUGabundo: the latest one as of this morning
<BUGabundo> I got an 8400 GM and works fine
<alkisg> (i'm on karmic i386, I can't chroot to amd64)
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 2.6.32-12-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 07:47:05 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> yeah that sucks :\
<alkisg> lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/368864/
<BUGabundo> yeah nothing to fancy there
<alkisg> I was also seeing some X corruption
<BUGabundo> better see if you can SSH into it the next crash
<BUGabundo> and get a kernel trace
<BUGabundo> and post to LP, and ping a kernel dev
<alkisg> I.e., two half cursors cursor blinking on the top of my gnome screen! :)
<BUGabundo> nothing even close to that here
<alkisg> But ok I said that's an nvidia problem => but then it crashed with nv, and even without X...
<alkisg> OK, I'll switch to i386 and if I get that again, I'll try to get a kernel dump. Thanks!
<indus> anyone using ati open drivers?
<Pici> Yes.
<indus> anyone using it with s3 tc library for texture compression?
<indus> Pici, hi,
<Pici> I don't know the answer to the second question.
<indus> Pici, actually , mm to run certain games , the driver needs s3 texture compression technology as a separate compile, it works but i think doesnt work with mesa 7.7
<indus> due to IP issues, its not in Mesa, so external library
<indus> you dont play any doom3 or other?
<indus> Pici, would you like to read about it? i give you link
<Pici> No, I rarely play games on my laptop, which is what I use for testing.
<indus> Pici, ok ,i just wanted to see performance of these games with the open driver,
<indus> Pici, http://homepage.hispeed.ch/rscheidegger/dri_experimental/s3tc_index.html just for interesting reading
<indus> ill post on the forums this question, that maybe better
<indus> will f spot be replaced?
<kklimonda> indus, no, I don't think so.
<indus> kklimonda, so i heard
<indus> kklimonda, and the name is pathetic too
<indus> kklimonda, isnt it in ubuntu wishlists?
<indus> good thing now the scan tool is called simple scan
<kklimonda> indus, just about everything can be found on ubuntu "wishlists"
<indus> kklimonda, i mean approved ones
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> that's GIMP
<indus> ok
<indus> thanks
<BUGabundo> fspot will replace gimp
<BUGabundo> well, not replace
<indus> BUGabundo, ?
<BUGabundo> but take its place
<indus> BUGabundo, f spot is already there so how can it take its place
<BUGabundo> that's what I said
<indus> BUGabundo, ok
<indus> thanks
<indus> BUGabundo, there si on brainstrom i see
<Italian_Plumber> Good morning.  I'm having trouble with the restricted drivers for the wireless in my Dell Latitude E5500.  Where do I go to find out if a bug has already been reported?  What should I search for?
<void^_> i hope that means f-spot will see some improvements
<Italian_Plumber> ^^ in Lucid Alpha2
<charlie-tca> Italian_Plumber: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<indus> i find it complicated to use
<charlie-tca> But it is having issues today, and you may find you get an "Oops!" error
<indus> i hope they stop naming apps with f and g and other
<indus> f spot poorly tags things and then forgets about it'
<indus> so what else is new in lucid as of today?
<indus> anything interesting
<Italian_Plumber> yeah I did.  'sokay... I can't report it quite yet anyway
<warriorforgod> [sty
<Italian_Plumber> I had this same problem with Karmic -- I just went back to jaunty
<indus> yes i have one problem btw with live cd, it probes for floppy for 10 min
<Italian_Plumber> I use the live CD on my laptop all the time
<BUGabundo> where the heck is : in the english keyb???? BABABAHAAH
<Italian_Plumber> indus: You don't have a floppy drive?
<indus> Italian_Plumber, i have disconnected it from motherboard
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: shifted-semicolon, second key to the left of the enter key?
<BUGabundo> Ç found it
<indus> what exactly is this love for floppies really, ever since karmic it wants to probe a device which hardly anyone uses
<indus> i read it was fixed long ago but i see it appear in a lucid daily live downloaded few days ago
<void^_> did you disable the floppy in your bios?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: using BKO to boot daily images eheh GEEK
<indus> void^_, no such option in bios i searched
 * indus wonders why would anyone have a need to disable floppy in bios , or a cdrom or HDD for that matter
<void^_> strange, there should be an option to configure the floppy controller, and/or disable the floppy controller
<indus> void^_, no there isnt, i have the bios by heart now
<indus> void^_, its not there on all bioses
<charlie-tca> void^_: depends on the system. There were systems produced with no provision for floppy dirves
<indus> void^_, why is it needed
<charlie-tca> s/dirves/drives
<void^_> well if they come with floppy controllers they should come with options to configure them..
<indus> i disconnected the floppy cable since karmic went all crazy searching for her long lost floppy drive , but now here the love back with lucid
<indus> luckily after install it doesnt waste much time so it boots fine
<indus> maybe file a bug for live cd?
<Italian_Plumber> disabled or not, it shouldn't probe for it for 10 min
<indus> Italian_Plumber, and i get this message 'stdin : error 0  ' then buffer something on /dev/fd0 etc
<indus> Italian_Plumber, atleast 20 times
<void^_> perhaps you can configure/disable the floppy controller using jumpers?
<indus> void^_, its ok, but i dont have the guts to do that, after install its ok , and probably should be fixed in a future live cd build
<indus> void^_, i mean, i finished installation and it boots fine but does probe for floppy still even though i disconected cable
<indus> ok nvm i gtg now
<indus> thanks all
<indus> happy testing
<void^_> well, floppies aren't plug&play. not unplug&play either.
<Italian_Plumber> moving jumpers isn't something you'd expect grandma to do
<Mike1> mhhh could it be that storage-devices do not appear in PCManFM because of the removed HAL?
<Mike1> is there a way to get it working again?
<Mike1> (except installing HAL)
<cwillu_at_work> grub2, you hold shift for the menu?
<cwillu_at_work> and if that doesn't work, how does one get into the grub menu?
<ikt> esc?
<ikt> grub2 is hold down shift though
 * cwillu_at_work grumbles about perfectly good things that work everywhere consistently being replaced by unproven techniques in order to save one second :p
<cwillu_at_work> shift doesn't work, I've tried both, held down during the whole boot
<cwillu_at_work> there's a non-zero chance that I edited grub correctly from an initramfs prompt, lets see :p
<cwillu_at_work> but still, just because I got to an initramfs this time doesn't mean I'm happy :p
<avb> guys, does lucid freeze on startup is a known bug?
<avb> i just upgraded from karmic
<avb> to lucid
<avb> no gdm, no console, no recovery mode :)
<kklimonda> avb, have you tried booting without splash?
<avb> yeh
<avb> i already tried with plymouth installed and not :)
<avb> any way to make upstart more verbose?
<kklimonda> good question
<kklimonda> the documentation mentions that you can change init to init=/sbin/init --debug in the kernel command line but I've never tried that myself
<avb> btw
<avb> cat i see lucid fstab from someone ?
<kklimonda> http://pastebin.com/f65699524
<avb> thanks
<avb> ok
<avb> seems nothing new here
<avb> thanks
<avb> ill try --debug hint now
<avb> heh
<avb> debug seems works
<avb> but then something clears screen
<avb> and there is just cursor appears
<avb> seems kms related
<ikt> cwillu_at_work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1394473
<avb> lol
<ikt> looks like an issue with grub
<avb> any thoughts?
<avb> still just a blinking cursor on boot
 * cwillu_at_work reads the ubuntuforums post in the vain hope that ubuntuforums might actually be good for something for a change
<avb> im on intel lenovo x61 laptop
<avb> i965
<avb> nomodeset seems makes no effect
<cwillu_at_work> ikt, is there anything relevant in there, or is it just 8 pages of people noting that it doesn't work followed by voodoo chicken attempts to "fix" it?
<ikt> 8 pages of people noting
<cwillu_at_work> (gone, was just checking if I had reported it before, but launchpad seems to be down)
<greg-g> is anyone having issues with Tomboy on Lucid? It won't start for me: http://pastebin.com/d722d7a2c
<greg-g> fresh install, btw
<greg-g> a search of LP returned nothing that looked "promising"
<kklimonda> greg-g, it's reported already
<greg-g> kklimonda: hrmm..
 * greg-g looks again
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> thanks
<kklimonda> greg-g, it may be easier to check ubuntu forums for the posts about it - there is a big topic in the lucid subforum
<kklimonda> greg-g, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/516210 (i got a link from history)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516210 in ubuntuone-client "Can't start Tomboy on Lucid" [Undecided,Invalid]
<greg-g> ah yes, the forums....
<charlie-tca> tomboy on lucid does seem to be a sometimes thing. Today it is working for me, first time this week it started
<switchgirl> at times lucid can lock and not send any display signal to my monitor at others it doesnt lock
<drhalan> hey. did nvidia-current break (again)?
<drhalan> can't install the dkms modules here
<booboo> hey guys,,nvidia "version current" is which driver version?
<BUGabundo> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 190.53-0ubuntu12 (lucid), package size 13108 kB, installed size 40456 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 190.53-0ubuntu12 (lucid), package size 13108 kB, installed size 40456 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<gord> nvidia seems slightly hosed today huh
<bjsnider> 190.53
<BUGabundo> still wfm
<BUGabundo> I guess I better not reboot :D
<gord> rebooting into an older kernel makes nv work at least
<zniavre_> hello , im stuck with gdm login (keyboard/mouse frozen) but i can access gnome with startx is it known ?
<douglasawh-work> is network-manager-openconnect working currently?
<BUGabundo> zniavre ppl reported it yesterday
<BUGabundo> and today nvidia seems to be bad too
<zniavre_> BUGabundo, fresh install im using nvidia 173 xxx quite nicely
<zniavre_> thnak you for answering
<marienz> is the rhythmbox builtin volume slider being relatively useless a rhythmbox, pulseaudio or hardware thing?
<marienz> it only has three settings here: off, medium and loud. Most of the middle region doesn't perceptibly change volume.
<alkisg> Today's (or yesterday's) updates hang my amd64 lucid installation (blinking caps lock, REISUB/ping not working).
<alkisg> I downloaded the i386 daily-live an hour ago and got the same thing from the usb stick
<alkisg> Could I do something useful to help resolve that problem? (i.e. not just file a "my pc crashes" bug :))
<alkisg> It's not a hardware problem, I've been working all day on my karmic installation just fine.
<marienz> alkisg: I've had some success using netconsole to debug that kind of thing, assuming you're in X when it crashes and can't get at the last few lines of kernel log
<marienz> alkisg: that wasn't on ubuntu though, I'm not sure how hard this is to do there.
<alkisg> marienz: would that work even if REISUB/ping doesn't ?
<marienz> alkisg: it might, since if you're lucky the kernel is still getting some messages out that way before it locks up completely
<marienz> hang on
<marienz> alkisg: only useful if you have a second host networked though.
<alkisg> Ah, got it. And monitor the network messages.
<alkisg> marienz: thank you, I'll give that a look. I'll try to see if I can roll back the updates, though...
<alkisg> *first
<marienz> also, it would help if I could remember the netcat to run on the receiving end
<alkisg> netcat -l -u -p 6666
<marienz> it's documented in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc/networking/netconsole.txt.gz
<alkisg> netcat -l -p 6666 -u 2>&1 | tee /var/log/netconsole &
<marienz> I've used that to get a bit more info on some kms-related hangs I got
<alkisg> Doesn't sound hard...
<alkisg> Right, that's what I was about to ask right next
<yofel> avb: do you get a 'freeze' or does just the boot seem to stop? I updated my desktop today, rebooted and now the boot stops right after switching to tty7, I can switch ttys fine but the boot stops before the consoles are created...
<alkisg> Any way to completely disable any kms related stuff? (nvidia)
<marienz> I don't know a thing about current nvidia, sorry.
<alkisg> (I also got a hang with nv and with plain console, though...)
<avb>  yofel, yeh, thats what i have, plus there ys no ttys
<yofel> avb: well, I mean, I can use F1-9 fine, but the ttys aren't yet started so I have no way to login, same?
<alkisg> marienz: thank you :)
<marienz> alkisg: hope it helps
<avb> yofel: ah, yes :)
<yofel> avb: good, er I mean... bad -.-
<avb> exactly same issue
<avb> who knows, probably thats for good :)
<avb> good point to switch finally to debian
<avb> i was to lazy to finish my debian desktop
<yofel> heh
<avb> at least debian doesnt have all this that that you need to remove all the time
<alkisg> Here's the list of updates that gave me the hanging problem, would it be possible to force a mass downgrade? http://alkisg.pastebin.com/d556fecc
<ZykoticK9> you all where scaring me about restarting...  but reboot successfully :)
<alex_mayorga> how did you guys enabled nvidia in the first place?
<alex_mayorga> jockey won't do for now as I read from the alpha notes
<ZykoticK9> alex_mayorga, according to the alpha2 notes, you can't use the "Hardware Drivers" interface with nvidia yet - but that's what I was able to use?
<yofel> ZykoticK9: I think the fixed jockey is in lucid now
<alex_mayorga> ZykoticK9, I see, yet it failed for me yesterday
<ZykoticK9> yofel, it must be
<alex_mayorga> garbled gdm
<switchgirl> how to unblock a exe
<switchgirl> "The file '/home/switch-testing/Documents/ConsentForms.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<avb> :) thats a good one
<CardinalFang> switchgirl, what your goal?
<switchgirl> run the file
<avb> sudo aptitude install wine
<ZykoticK9> switchgirl, are you familiar with wine/exe use?  after installing wine, if it isn't, try "wine /home/switch-testing/Documents/ConsentForms.exe"
<switchgirl> http://www.baus.org.uk/information_links/procedure_specific_consent_forms.phtml
<switchgirl> the exe is there
<ZykoticK9> switchgirl, that is a ZIPed EXE by the looks of it...
<CardinalFang> switchgirl, you probably want #ubuntu , btw.  Here, right-click on that file, choose "properties", then  "permissions."
<switchgirl> yeah i tried all that ZykoticK9 CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> switchgirl, tried what?
<switchgirl> d/l and installed wine, wine blocks it
<CardinalFang> switchgirl, so you didn't follow what I said?
<switchgirl> ahh ok
<void^_> unzip works on that one
<switchgirl> yeah run as programme darm simple one
<CardinalFang> switchgirl, some "exe" files are simple program-wrapped containers of other files.
<ZykoticK9> switchgirl, i was able to use wine-1.1.37 on Lucid to run/extract the file - it does work
<CardinalFang> You should be able to dump that file into  "file-roller"  program and get its contents.
<CardinalFang> switchgirl, stop.  ^^
<CardinalFang> switchgirl, you don't need 'wine' in this case.
<CardinalFang> switchgirl, it's simpler than that.
<ZykoticK9> switchgirl, as CardinalFang says it does open in File-Roller as well
<switchgirl> i unzipped it
<switchgirl> its working fine
<switchgirl> thanks
<switchgirl> thought it was a lucid bug
<Nafai> What's the appropriate action to take if a package from universe is uninstallable because a dependency is unavailable?  File a bug on the uninstallable package?
<CardinalFang> Nafai, best is to make a note and wait about two days and check again.  The repo is stirred to a froth right now, more than usual.
<Nafai> Ok, thanks
<DavidJHeinrich> I rebooted my computer using the latest LiveCD for Linux (10.04 Liquid LTS) to test recording with my onboard audio...it does not work. Should I report a bug in that driver? how?
<ZykoticK9> regarding PPAs without lucid support, is it a bad idea to simply edit the sources file and swap lucid for karmic?  I'm particularly interested in the mplayer-vdpau archive -- I have already made the switch and successfully installed mplayer with vdpau support, I'm really just wondering if this is a BAD idea (i'm sure it's not great, but is it bad?)
<ZykoticK9> DavidJHeinrich, for general bug submission directions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs it isn't too hard by the way
<marienz> ZykoticK9: I'd rebuild the .deb for lucid, but that's easy for me to say since I already have a ppa set up and know the basics
<DavidJHeinrich> Zykotick9: thank you
<charlie-tca> ZykoticK9: the biggest problem is the dependencies, when you use the karmic files in lucid.
<charlie-tca> They may fall apart any day, depending on what is changed/upgraded for lucid
<ZykoticK9> marienz, thanks but my packaging abilities end with checkinstall :)
<CardinalFang> ZykoticK9, PPAs are a temporary stop-gap measure.  There's no good policy or best-practices because one should not use PPAs unless you're testing.  The best thing to do is get the right package uploaded the official repo.
<ZykoticK9> CardinalFang, thanks - i certainly agree
<CardinalFang> The first "p" does stand for "personal", after all.  If Bob dies, you are screwed.
<ZykoticK9> CardinalFang, it is unfortunate that mplayer from repo doesn't have Nvidia vdpau support... thus going to PPA
<CardinalFang> ZykoticK9, er, did I sit across from you at breakfast this morning?
<ZykoticK9> CardinalFang, it would be news to me... ;)
<kklimonda> ZykoticK9, It doesn't?
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, i'm lead to believe (and personal experience suggests) that "no it doesn't"
<kklimonda> ZykoticK9, it was build with vdpau in karmic afair
<kklimonda> it certainly links against libvdpa in lucid
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, you're right!  removed PPA/mplayer - updated apt, reinstalled mplayer -- still working with vdpau!  no PPA required.  Thanks
<alkisg> How can I see if the daily-live 20100202 has xserver-xorg-core 2:1.7.3.902-1ubuntu9   or -10? I think that's what's causing my crashes...
<BUGabundo> you can look at build logs
<alkisg> Could you direct me to the build logs?
<alkisg> Ah, sorry, found it at the manifest
<alkisg> It has -ubuntu9, so I bet it'll work fine for me. Downloading..
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, ola
<ubuntar> Hi! The colors in xterm before was white text on black bg and now it is opposite.Using 10.04 alpha.Where i can fix that?
<BUGabundo> hey billybigrigger. wb missing person in milk package
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> no doubt eh
<ZykoticK9> ubuntar, from cli you could use "xterm -bg black -fg white" not sure where/how to change config
<billybigrigger> haven't had time to sit down at a computer for a few months now, can honestly say i haven't contributed a damn thing to lucid :(
<ubuntar> i am first thing when installing system removing any mono packages ]
<ubuntar>  ZykoticK9 thanks it is working for starting xterm my self... but i am using C::B and xterm started by it's process.. (
<alkisg> Can I downgrade xserver-xorg-core on the live CD ***on the fly*** (i.e. restart xorg without problems)? I do have the appropriate .deb packages on my disk...
<yofel> hey billybigrigger
<as1965> alkisg: should be OK - as long as you do not reboot. I've done updates on the live CD but never downgrades though.
<alkisg> as1965: thank you, I'll try it right now.
<as1965> as1965: no guarantee! I would switch to a text VT and stop GDM/X - then run the apt-get/downgrade, on completion, restart GDM ...
<as1965> s/as1965/alkisg/
<as1965> alkisg: Your main problem could turn out to be package conflicts - depending on what you're doing ...
<alkisg> as1965: my problems is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/517276
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 517276 in xorg-server "2:1.7.3.902-1ubuntu10 crashes for me, up to -ubuntu9 it worked" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> Uh, yesterday's daily-live just completed downloading, so maybe I'll write that on the usb stick instead, and pin the xorg package versions. Thanks again!
<DrHalan> is somebody about to fix nouveau?
<zniavre_> there is a bug report about gdm/gnome session don't work ?i can 't really find it
<billybigrigger> yofel, howdy
<ZykoticK9> metricpiano, by default there is no xorg.conf (/etc/X11/xorg.conf), if you are using nvidia you can generate one with "sudo nvidia-xconfig" if you are using another GFX card then you might have to stop GDM and from a console run "X -configure", probably "sudo X -configure" (i'm not familiar with this method as I use nvidia)
<metricpiano> hello, I'm running Lucid and the #ubuntu people kicked me over here :D I'm trying to get ATI drivers, or update drivers, or check if I have the best thing already.  Among other things I was trying to follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-168263.html on someones suggestion, but I do not have an xorg.conf file anywhere on my system (apparently).  So I'm back to confused... Incidentially I'm on Lucid because I couldn
<metricpiano> ATI Catylist control center says the following:   There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.  No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly. Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig. En!
<metricpiano> zykoticK9:  any idea how I determine what X is in that configuration?
<ZykoticK9> metricpiano, sorry man, as soon as you mentioned ATI I'm no help to you...  Hopefully someone else here uses ATI and can help you.
<metricpiano> zykoticK9: sure, np, thanks anyway.  I've tried to follow a bunch of websites and guides and they all seem to not apply at some point.
<RAOF> metricpiano: I don't think there are any ATI drivers that work on Lucid at the moment.
<RAOF> Sorry; any fglrx drivers that work on Lucid; the open source drivers should work.
<bjsnider> RAOF, so it's a normal state of affairs then...
<billybigrigger> any nvidia users here?
<ZykoticK9> billybigrigger, yes, why?
<billybigrigger> do you use vdpau?
<ZykoticK9> billybigrigger, yes
<metricpiano> if I got back to Karmic are there ATI drivers that will work, or how would I find out (before reverting)?
<billybigrigger> yeah i didn't read too far into the nouveau open-source nvidia driver‏ and decided to help test it
<billybigrigger> but now i've lost vdpau
<billybigrigger> i guess having no 3d acceleration might have something to do with that
<RAOF> And no vdpau imlementation in gallium yet, too.
<ZykoticK9> billybigrigger, i'm NOT using nouveau, no idea if it support vdpau (i doubt it)
<billybigrigger> how do i go back to the 195 driver? simaple aptitude install
<bjsnider> you need the blob for vdpau
<RAOF> billybigrigger: Just remove linux-backports-modules-2.6.32-12-generic, and reset your xorg.conf
<billybigrigger> fair enough
<billybigrigger> thanks
<billybigrigger> err....
<billybigrigger> i remember 195 being removed when i installed xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  It probably still conflicts with the nvidia-glx package.
<RAOF> You'll want to reinstall nvidia-current, then, too :)
<bjorkintosh> my monitor seems to go catatonic after a while, even though the rest of the machine remains responsive.
<bjorkintosh> the keyboard and mouse are also unresponsive.
<bjorkintosh> i can still ssh in and look around, but it doesn't seem to wake it up. i'm running xubuntu. any ideas?
<crimsun> bjorkintosh: read your kernel ring buffer log
<crimsun> (i.e., dmesg)
<cwillu> who's poking me?
<cwillu> hmm, must have been me poking me
<BUGabundo> poki poku cwillu
 * cwillu cries
<maco> BUGabundo: can you actually say that out loud without tongue-tying?
<cwillu> maco, my name is unpronounceable with out tongue-tying
<BUGabundo> maco: seems I can
<maco> cwillu: fair point
<BUGabundo> want me to video tape it for you ? :D
<maco> but even poki poku was hard for me
<maco> i mean, say it a few times and itll work, but not on the first try
<BUGabundo> cwillu is hard to say
<metricpiano> BUGabundo: just pronounce it "bill"... it's a lot easier :D
<cwillu> it actually requires you to tie a knot in your tongue
<cwillu> only way to get the "cwi" sound
<BUGabundo> or carrie
<BUGabundo> much nicer
<maco> is it like swi or kwi?
<BUGabundo> not the BUGabundo is easier :D
<cwillu> you could at least spell it right :p
<maco> or maybe shwi?
<BUGabundo> sorri
<BUGabundo> I always type it wrong :(/
<cwillu> maco, it's like 'cwi', those terms are all pronounceable without the knot
<cwillu> BUGabundo, so check my whois :p
<maco> cwillu: but c can be k or s
<BUGabundo> carie :)
<cwillu> maco, or <unpronounceable in the english language>
<maco> cwillu: oh dear
<maco> cwillu: when i typed shwi i was actually kind of thinking of the ll sound in welsh
<maco> mvo: hi!
<BUGabundo> not that Mackenzie is easier either
<BUGabundo> :o
<maco> my name is perfectly easy to say
<maco> well
<maco> if you're used to western european languages
<maco> the "zi" syllable doesn't exist in japanese, so that could be tricky...
<maco> but ive yet to meet a japanese person who couldnt say it if i cheated at how i wrote it :P
<rww> my handle is pronounced "rawr" :3
<maco> ZUi can be a fake ZI, my japanese teacher said. because the alternative is JI which... no
<rww> (And slightly more on-topic, I installed Lucid yesterday! It is pretty excellent :)
<maco> like, they dont have TSA to make PITSA (=pizza) but they have TSU and ya so... TSUya  the U and y get sort of ignored and its said like tsa
<BUGabundo> rww: AHAHAHAHAHAH
<maco> (hmm should say the U and y cancel each other out)
<cwillu> are you guys still talking about my unpronouceability?
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-05
<balsaq> my sound stopped working recently
<BUGabundo> balsaq: is it muted
<BUGabundo> ?
<balsaq> BUGabundo, no lol
<BUGabundo> just asking
<BUGabundo> used to happen a lot in 9.x
<balsaq> really?
<balsaq> i'm using the xubuntu alpha
<BUGabundo> upgrade or clean install?
<balsaq> still no sound
<balsaq> how could clean install help?
<balsaq> wouldn't that bring me back to the same updates?
<balsaq> hope my last name doesn't offend anyone
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> clean install is the last resort
<balsaq> there's other things i can try?
<BUGabundo> you should talk to crimsun
<BUGabundo> he is the guy behind audio
<switchgirl> hi when i click on a link in a java chat aplet the java applet crashes and the window looses my log in details
<bjorkintosh> switchgirl, are you using icedtea?
<bjorkintosh> or the latest jre from oracle?
<switchgirl> icedtea?
<bjorkintosh> sure.
<bjorkintosh> about:plugins
<bjorkintosh> in firefox.
<bjorkintosh> it should tell you which java you've installed, i think.
<balsaq> is crimsun here?
<switchgirl> IcedTea NPR Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea6 1.7 (6b17-1.7-1ubuntu1))
<bjorkintosh> switchgirl, you might want to replace that with the real jre from sun/oracle.
<yofel> bjorkintosh: the sun jre isn't available any more in lucid
<bjorkintosh> but but ... why?
<yofel> don't know, it got removed a while ago
<balsaq> my sound stopped working recently, don't know why
<bjorkintosh> balsaq, cause you're using lucid lynx.
<switchgirl> pardon balsaq
<switchgirl> lol
<bjorkintosh> it might also be your settings...
<balsaq> i didn't change anything
<bjorkintosh> that's fine, but lucid is always changing.
<bjorkintosh> regularly.
<bjorkintosh> hourly, infact.
<switchgirl> sound works balsaq but no applet available
<balsaq> updates that often? lol
<balsaq> applet is available in the top right
<bjorkintosh> from different parties, yeah.
<switchgirl> not for me
<bjorkintosh> switchgirl, you can still sneak in sun java.
<switchgirl> i'll sleep first
<switchgirl> :)
<mrmcq2u> Is anyone else having issues with gfx atm?
<mrmcq2u> conflicts on startup?
<bjorkintosh> sleep?
<bjorkintosh> is that a function of some sort?
<balsaq> hey crimsun you're the sound master here?
<balsaq> maybe not
<bjorkintosh> balsaq, is it reporting any errors in particular?
<balsaq> bjorkintosh, no, just no sound from the speakers
<bjorkintosh> is everything up and unmuted?
<balsaq> bjorkintosh, nothing is muted
<balsaq> sorry for the delay, had my phone ringin
<balsaq> any ideas?
<bjorkintosh> balsaq, look for errrors.
<Tronic> After upgrade I get the login screen, but with some garbage displayed on it (black rectangles with white points, they look like miniatyre text consoles).
<Tronic> As soon as I click my username, the X goes unresponsive, mouse stops moving, etc.
<Tronic> I'm using nvidia-current (190) drivers.
<kklimonda> there are some weird bugs currently
<rww> whee, Xorg failed to start
<balsaq> bjorkintosh, how do i look for errors?
<bjorkintosh> dmesg might state some.
<ZykoticK9> balsaq, if you Right Click volume and open Sound Preferences, do you have devices listed on the Hardware tab?
<balsaq> bjorkintosh, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/369283/
<balsaq> realtec playback and 2 captures
<balsaq> using xubuntu here
<ZykoticK9> balsaq, a question then, is xubuntu 10.04 using Pulse or just straight ALSA still?
<balsaq> oss mixer
<balsaq> ZykoticK9, oss mixer
<kklimonda> ZykoticK9, still? we have switched over to pulse in 8.04 afair
<kklimonda> oh, xubuntu
<kklimonda> argh, time to get some sleep
<kklimonda> good night
<bjorkintosh> i use pulse in xubuntu.
<balsaq> is oss bad? lol
<balsaq> maybe i should install pulse?
<ZykoticK9> balsaq, i wouldn't wish pulse on my worst enemy (although in 10.04 it's MUCH better)
<balsaq> whats bad about it ZykoticK9 ?
<ZykoticK9> balsaq, nothing is "bad" about it - it just has a great many issues for a great many people (for me Game audio in 9.10 made games unplayable)
<rww> yay, latest batch of updates unbroke xorg
<balsaq> ZykoticK9, you use your computer for game? i use my ps3 :)
<balsaq> did that pastebin make any sense?
<rww> ... ah, I spoke too soon. It broke again :D
<bjorkintosh> balsaq, i didn't see any errors.
<bjorkintosh> balsaq, did it suddenly stop working or something?
<balsaq> i just noticed it 2 days ago
<bjorkintosh> replace OSS with pulse then and see what it thinks.
<balsaq> wow that fixed it! thanks man
<balsaq> worked right away!
<bjorkintosh> you're welcome.
<balsaq> i wonder why oss is default?
<ripps> I'm trying to install groundcontrol from the ppa, but apparently it depends on python-lazr-restfulclient and python-lazr-uri which aren't in the Lucid repos
<SomeoneE1se> I've just 'upgraded' to lucid, and I'm trying to edit X11/xorg.conf however it would seem that file doesn't exist.  Has it moved or am I just riding the shortbus today?
<ZykoticK9> SomeoneE1se, there is no default xorg.conf file in Karmic or Lucid
<ZykoticK9> SomeoneE1se, if you're using nvidia you can use "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to generate one, if your using another gfx card then it's something else
<rww> sudo Xorg -configure will generate one
<ZykoticK9> rww, inorder for that to work i believe that GDM/Xorg must NOT be running, just an FYI - not sure who asked about it
<rww> correct
<om26er> my keyboard and touchpad hangs if i do some keyboard activity just after reboot. although alt+prntscr+k works
<om26er> this started yesterday
<booboo> hey guys,,under /syterm/preferences/appearance . there used to be an "interface" tab to "Show icons in menus"   not there now...is there another way to do this?
<ZykoticK9> booboo, not a total fix but: gconf-editor -- Desktop / Gnome / Interface - check "menus_have_icons"
<booboo> ok thanks let me try that
<booboo> ok that worked fine thanks:)
<booboo> ZykoticK9,  what about nvidia.... is this planned to work soon?
<ZykoticK9> booboo, my nvidia is working fine - compiz and everything!
<booboo> mmm  nothing here no drivers under hardware drivers
<ZykoticK9> booboo, are you sure you have an nvidia card?
<booboo> :)  yep
<ZykoticK9> booboo, since install 10.04 have you ever had nvidia listed?
<booboo> nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)
<booboo> ZykoticK9,  yes just did a new install  but nothing is showing up
<booboo> will try a manual install
<ZykoticK9> booboo, FYI you "should" be seeing 3 nvidia drivers in there
<booboo> ZykoticK9,  right  I know but for some reason none are showing up  but let me try the manual install and see what happens....this is just a test m achine  so I am not concerned at all :)
<ZykoticK9> booboo, see directions in release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2 under heading "Known Issues" near the bottom, starting with "Jockey (Ubuntu's restricted..."
<booboo> ok looking now
<DanaG> http://epicwinftw.com/2010/01/27/epic-win-photos-windows-now-for-your-house/
<DanaG> heh, imagine an ubuntu variant of that.
<vish> anyone knows how to correct this , previously with sun-java , i used to launch an app using this >   /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.16/bin/javaws -localfile /home/vish/.java/deployment/cache/6.0/42/63426a6a-2ddaaf6c
<vish> now that sun-java is gone, what should i replace the "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.16/bin/javaws" with ?
<vish> nvm , got it
<ZykoticK9> vish, /usr/bin/javaws ?
<vish> ZykoticK9: i had to install -jre :s
<ZykoticK9> vish, what did you install specifically?  if you don't mind me asking?
<vish> previously the javaws file wasnt there , hence i was stumped :s
<vish> ZykoticK9: i had to install openjdk-6-jre
<ZykoticK9> vish, thanks, is that the closest thing to sun-java in the repo i take it?
<vish> yeah
<ZykoticK9> vish, do you happen to know, is the Sun Java removal on Lucid permanent?  or is this just a temporary thing?
<vish> ZykoticK9: i'm not entirely sure why it was removed... but it seems to be more , no one has packaged it for Lucid , and might not in time for Lucid.. or something .. not very sure
<ZykoticK9> vish, thanks, i was AMAZED it was removed
<vish> ZykoticK9: np.. but stuff seems working fine with open-jdk too.. [maybe the fonts are a bit off ] but not bad , nothing to fear ;)
<ZykoticK9> vish, someone in #ubuntu was just informed of Sun Java removal and asking WHY as well.
<rtgz> Hi, upon shutdown terminal says that plymouth was killed by SEGV signal right after system bus is disconnected. Acer Aspire One, Lucid Lynx latest - is it known problem?
<rtgz> though it is not really that big problem, given that the system is going to halt in 2 seconds...
<as1965> rtgz: Whether it is known - check launchpad. If it isn't, perhaps gather details and log. It's perhaps the sort of thing that will get fixed in an update.
<zniavre> !grub-pc
<zniavre> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zniavre> thank you ubottu
<indus> hi
<indus> hi
<indus> nayone here
<alkisg> Jockey gives me an error with nvidia-current, here's the log: http://alkisg.pastebin.com/d67342f8e
<alkisg> nvidia-current is already installed but not "activated", what's the manual way to activate it? Create a xorg.conf with `driver "nvidia"` in it?
<zniavre> sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<indus> anyone testing the x proprietary drivers?
<indus> ATI i mean
<indus> ziroday, hi
<indus> you there?
<BUGabundo> \0 morninguetto
<alkisg> zniavre: using nvidia-xconfig did create a xorg.conf and now I'm using them, but that didn't "activate" the drivers - jockey still prompts me to activate the current drivers..
<indus> anyone testing the ati fglrx driver
<maxb> OK, that was freaky. On booting up, I had the GNOME mouse pointer displayed over my framebuffer text console for a bit!
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> i got strange border all around the wallpaper
<indus> hi folks anyone using the fglrx driver
<indus> hi folks anyone using the fglrx driver
<indus> zniavre what border
<zniavre> as 1 pixel all around
<vish> zniavre: did you file a bug? I notice it too ,
<vish> zniavre: for me its 3-4px
<zniavre> it's quite a lot
<zniavre> indus,  i did not try fglrx .
<vish> zniavre: yeah, the border initially doesnt form but when you rename any file on the desktop it starts , sometimes it starts due to something else too :s
<indus> vish, vishnu is it
<indus> this room is too silent, maybe busy after some hours
<vish> indus: why do you want fglrx? the free drivers work good enough here
<indus> the free drivers wont play any games thats why
<zniavre> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4636/capturecx.png
<vish> meh , who has time for games ;p
<indus> well, why not?
<indus> whats meh btw
<vish> zniavre: same here , the color depends on your background color
<indus> the fglrx driver doesnt support the current xorg version
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<indus> hi
<indus> bye from this room
<siegie> X doesn't start with nvidia-glx-current, only with nvidia-glx-173, is this a know issue. I'm using a nvidia quadro nvs140. It's still supported by the latests nvidia driver.
<FiremanEd> I see rhythmbox went AWOL in the last update.
<zniavre> awol ?
<FiremanEd> absent without leave, removed.
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dinobisk> Hi. With Grub, how do I get into Recovery Mode? (Or is there some other way?) Neither Shift nor Esc works. I'm on a MacBook 1sg generation, single boot. I have a Live CD.
<BluesKaj> dinobisk, use the arrow keys to navigate
<dinobisk> BluesKaj: Navigate? There is no menu. It says "GRUB" and nothing about an esc-key, and then Ubuntu boots (and fails).
<BluesKaj> so you have no menu , sorry ..can you get to a tty  prompt , al+ctrl+f1 ?
<BluesKaj> err , alt+ctrl+F1
<BluesKaj> dinobisk, ?
<rtgz> dinobisk, hold shift during boot for grub2 menu
<dinobisk> I'll have to reboot this computer and try. Could perhaps an Apple keyboard cause any problems. I had to remap it in Ubuntu.
<dinobisk> rtgz: I doesn't work.
<zniavre> rtgz,  is it enough to make menu grub appears?
<rtgz> dinobisk, hm, i hate this solution, but try to press it several times during boot, it looks like the controller might ignore the press state of the key
<BluesKaj> dinobisk, if alt+ctrl+F1 gets you to a prompt then do , sudo update-grub
<rtgz> dinobisk, better yet, reboot the machine and hold shift right after the initial post completes. Unfortunately no apple hardware here, so i am just assuming that there is some kind of 'welcome screen' or post, etc.
<rtgz> zniavre, yes, it is the only way to bring grub2 menu as far as I know
<zniavre> ok im taking notes thank you
<dinobisk> rtgz: I've tried both holding an continuing pressing the shift key from the moment the computer starts up. It doesn't help.
<dinobisk> But while I'm here: Perhaps someone knows another solution: When I boot Ubuntu, i get a black screen (correct resolution), a bongo drums sound, the possibility to move the mouse pointer, and the possibility to write using the keyboard (but with some strange mapping), not in a console-like thing, though.
<dinobisk> It worked flawless until I booted it today. Probably some update messed up.
<dinobisk> *flawlessly
<BluesKaj> dinobisk, so no shell prompt (tty) is available ?
<dinobisk> BluesKaj: No.
<gnubie> I'm guessing that during my last update I should have checked more than the /dev/sda box on the grub install checklist.
<dinobisk> Could the Live DVD help me here?
<BluesKaj> I haven't tried it but using the live cd to repair grub is possible , there are some tutorials
<gnubie> my linux and linux recovery from the grub menu now freeze my pc, while the memtest and windows2000 still work.
<dinobisk> Well, thanks anyway. I'll try to reboot now with a more PC-like keyboard, pressing shift and esc and alt+ctr+f1. If it doesn't work I'll be back.
<BluesKaj> ok
<JimLovell777> I've tried installing Alpha 1 and 2 on a desktop Dell PC I have and both failed. Both times I tried the x86 alternate install cd. I get asked the keyboard language and then the install starts loading files when after a few moments the screen goes black and text starts scrolling by rapidly. How can/do I capture the information that is usefull to developers?
<rtgz> JimLovell777, do you have a camera? I suppose you have the text scrolling infinitely, right?
<charlie-tca> JimLovell777: you could try the debugging procedures, they give some information about capturing logs, etc for bug reports:
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<JimLovell777> rtgz: it stops I can read the last dozen or so lines.
<JimLovell777> The last line is syscal0x7/0xb
<JimLovell777> charlie-tca: A quick browse shows I'd need to get far enough to write the logs to a USB drive. I don't get that far that I can tell
<JimLovell777> rtgz: Where or to whom do I submit the pictures?
<BluesKaj> JimLovell777, have you considered installing Karmic first , the upgrading from there >
<BluesKaj> then
<JimLovell777> BluesKaj: Karmic fails also. I figured since the installer fails I might as well try the alpha release, I didn't have a thing to lose.  It's not a computer I use often, I use it as more of a home server.
<BluesKaj> JimLovell777, that's odd ...is the pc older than 5 yrs ?
<JimLovell777> BluesKaj: Yes. The only version of Ubuntu that hasn't failed to install yet was 8.04 but like I said i don't use it a lot so I like to experiment with it. I also hope it is one day supported out of the box.
<JimLovell777> ...again.
<charlie-tca> JimLovell777: have you tried that system using safe graphics mode?
<JimLovell777> charlie-tca: Not with Lucid, I'll try that now. Every previous version (-8.04) halted with a kernel panic.
<BluesKaj> isn't 8.04 LTS ? , if so a do release upgrade from 8.04 might work
<dinobisk> Several Internet pages say this: In live CD terminal type sudo grub, root (hd0,?), setup (hd0), quit. Does this actually _reinstall_ grub, or does is reconfigure it the way it probably is already?
<JimLovell777> charlie-tca: Didn't work, same thing.
<JimLovell777> BluesKaj: That has worked once before. I'm sure that's what I'll end up doing. My system is kluttered with stuff so I wanted to start fresh. Knowing my computer has never played well I thought it might be worth trying to help if it may lead to resolving the issue for me as well as others.
<liituri> hello, can anyone help me with the latest release of ubuntu and the problem that no music player makes sound
<siegie> My pc crashes everytime i press enter in gdm. When i use the mouse for selecting the user etc, i have no problem.
<Nafai> siegie: What video card do you have?
<Nafai> intel?
<Nafai> nvidia?
<siegie> nvidia
<Nafai> I had that problem the other day
<siegie> nvidia quadro nvs140 with 190 driver
<Nafai> I heard one solution is to remove the plymouth package for now
<Nafai> I'm not sure what I did to fix it, because I am using the 190 driver too
<siegie> Nafai: makes sense, i can remember something simular with usplash
<Nafai> I thought I downgraded, but I just checked and I'm still using 190
<siegie> I'm just using the 190 driver, because I had some trouble enabling it. After a while i discoverd that is was blacklisted somewhere. :)
<siegie> I've also done some updates so, i didn't know whitch caused it.
<siegie> Nafai: anyway thanks for the hint, I'm going to try it out.
<billybigrigger> which driver do i specify in xorg.conf to use vdpau? i have nvidia-current installed
<billybigrigger> so would it be "nv"???
<billybigrigger> i tried that open-source nouveu driver and vdpau doesn't work with it, so i want to go back to 3d acelleration
<BluesKaj> these new "bongo drum sounds"  are terribly annoying and the sys settings notifications doesn't prevent them ...any ideas other then turning the audio of altogether?
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, have you tried the nvidia-current driver?
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> i installed that
<billybigrigger> but it's still not using an nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> it should use the 190.53 driver if your card is less then 4 yrs old or so
<BluesKaj> ppl are forgetting to remove the old driver first, after shutting X down in the tty and then installing the new one from there as well
<ZykoticK9> billybigrigger, i just use the Hardware Driver to enable nvidia - BUT have the tried the method outlined in the Alpha 2 release notes?  it in the Known Issues section starting with "Jock (Ubuntu's restriced..." close to the bottom.
<BluesKaj> new one = nvidia-current
<ZykoticK9> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<ZykoticK9> billybigrigger, and in order to use vdpau the drive is going to have to say "nvidia" in your Xorg
<afd_> What about this error? http://dpaste.com/155000/ Is it a versioning bug in the python-kde4 package?
<alex_mayorga> Is archive.ubuntu.com slow today or is it my connection?
<billybigrigger> archive is slow
<ZykoticK9> afd_, you should probably file a bug (if there isn't one already)
<afd_> ZykoticK9: what's the URL where I should file thte bug?
<alex_mayorga> billybigrigger: thanks on confirming
<BluesKaj> afd_, do you use synaptic ? if so, go to edit , fix broken packages, apply
<ZykoticK9> afd_, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for details but you usually use the command "ubuntu-bug $PACKAGENAME"
<afd_> BluesKaj: I don't have broken packages
<billybigrigger> afd_, by your pastebin i'd say you dfo
<billybigrigger> do
<alex_mayorga> BluesKaj, for the bongos System>Pref>Sound sound theme = no sounds should do
<afd_> billybigrigger: really, I don't
<BluesKaj> afd_, really? your paste show that you do
<afd_> there's nothing under the Status > Broken tab (the Broken is not there)
<ZykoticK9> "unmet dependencies" != "broken packages"
<BluesKaj> alex_mayorga, I'm on kde , sry , forgot to mention that
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, how's thing btw
<billybigrigger> things
<BluesKaj> good billybigrigger , how about you ?
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, enjoying winter? :P
<billybigrigger> loving the weather over here that's for sure, just got out of the boonies for a month and weather here in calgary is amazing
<BluesKaj> it's beem pretty boring weatherwise ....very little snow in the last 5 weeks , normal temps
<billybigrigger> -13c this morning, we hit -5 yesterday
<billybigrigger> those are not normal temps for feb. here :P hehe
<BluesKaj> yeah, about the same here
<BluesKaj> afd_, make sure you have all the repos enabled in your source.list
<BluesKaj> err sources.list
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, the packages are too NEW in afd_'s issue
<afd_> ZykoticK9: yeah, the version of KDE I had (4.3.95) was really broken (I couldn't add a plasma widget without plasma-desktop breaking)
<afd_> So when there was an update today I've updated all the packages
<afd_> it removed some when I hit update
<afd_> and now the KDE session is not available in GDM, as the kdebase-workspace packages are gone
<ZykoticK9> afd_, personally i haven't used KDE in 5-6+ years - i usually pull in all the KDE libs to install K3b, but have decided that I'm going to give it up (although I feel it's the best burning app available, the KDE libs are so big they don't justify 1 program)
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9,I doubt the packages aren't too new , I'll bet the sources.list isn't up to date
<BluesKaj> err are too new
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, don't you hate double-negative typos ;)
<BluesKaj>  i won't the holew any deeper ...you know what i mean :)
<afd_> BluesKaj: the sources.list is up to date
<afd_> http://dpaste.com/155010/
<zniavre> wich player is supposed to replace rhythmbox ?
<afd_> the last PPA has no packages, I've added it hoping it will solve my problem
<luis_lopez> afd_, I can confirm your bug
<afd_> luis_lopez: cool, so it's not just me
<luis_lopez> afd_ in my case I had to install lxde for the moment... :(
<ZykoticK9> afd_, luis_lopez you both "should" file bugs!
<luis_lopez> ZykoticK9: will do
<afd_> luis_lopez: I'm counting on you, I'm not gonna install apport (it install zope.interface and I do Zope development, that's a sure case for conflicts)
<dinobisk> Hi. I need to boot into shell (X does not work). Problem is, I cannot press shift or esc or any combination in Grub, and I am really tired of trying to fix it. Does sonemone have any idea?
<ZykoticK9> dinobisk, holding shift "should" give you the boot choices
<dinobisk> ZykoticK9: It does not. I have reinstalled Grub with the Live CD two times, the last time after running apt-get update. It has not fixed anything, and I really want to try something else now.
<ZykoticK9> dinobisk, you could boot live cd and chroot into your system?
<dinobisk> ZykoticK9: Could you tell me how. I am really tired of googling. (Sorry.)
<dinobisk> ... so tired I forget to write question marks.
<dinobisk> ... an using correct English.
<ZykoticK9> dinobisk, this gives direction for the chroot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD (not sure if you'll be able to use that as a link, but check the "Revocer Grub 2 via LiveCD" for info, obviously leave out anything that is directly related to Grub fixing - you just need the chroot stuff)
<dinobisk> ZykoticK9: Thanks!
<Peace-> here there is a problem with my damned alc861-vd audio card
<Peace-> on karmic everything is ok
<Peace-> now on lucid mic controll there is not
<Peace-> even with alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> i have boost
<Peace-> voulme controll
<Peace-> but mic there is not
<mahasamoot> if I want to use btrfs, am I better off installing 9.10 or 10.4?
<mahasamoot> ... there's a howto that tells how to get btrfs working on 9.10
<ZykoticK9> mahasamoot, i have no idea if it run in 10.04 or not - i hope you pay special attention to the top of there page "Btrfs is under heavy development, and is not suitable for any uses other than benchmarking and review"
<mahasamoot> that's true... it's a little scarry, but I've also read that it's about to ready for early users... as of 2.6.32 and 10.4 uses 2.6.32
<dinobisk> When booting, I get a blank screen instead of the login screen. (With stupid bongo drums sound, movable mouse pointer, possibility for keyboard input -- but with some strange mapping and no shell.) Having chroot-ed from the Live CD, does anybody know to fix it?
<dinobisk> .. oh, and the screen resolution is right.
<mahasamoot> how bad is the stabilty of 10.4?
<mahasamoot> ...works well most of the time, ... cross your fingers?
<BluesKaj> mahasamoot, I was getting some annoyed for a while aith all the crashing of dirs and some apps , but now it seems better ..let's hope it lasts :)
<BluesKaj> aith = with
<mahasamoot> dirs?
<kklimonda> do we still state that "256MB ram is enough to run ubuntu once it's installed"?
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, "not well" ;)
<JoshuaL> maybe xubuntu?
<kklimonda> just got rants on ubuntu-desktop ML how unusable GNOME is on 256 ram..
<kklimonda> and I have to agree but I was pretty sure reqs were raised at some point..
<kklimonda> can't find it now anywhere though..
<Peace-> i use kde 3.5.10 in a 350mhz with 256mb of ram
<Peace-> and it's fine
<luis_lopez> afd_ : the issue we are experiencing is due to the fact that kdebindings failed to  build for amd64 -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/kdebindings/4:4.3.98-0ubuntu1
<luis_lopez> afd_: additional info here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/4:4.3.98-0ubuntu1/+build/1481066
<CosmiChaos> woot? is the new preempt kernel that runs on  preemption kernels the same than previous realtime-preemption kernels?
<seren__> hi there
<seren__> is nepomuk supposed to work on lucid at the moment ?
<seren__> cause I got an index but it is impossible to search anything
<seren__> either through krunner or dolphin
<seren__> is thre anyway to reinitialize nepomuk ?
<unknown_> hi, is it possible somehow to install Ubuntu 10.04 on fake Raid 5 ? I was fighting with 9.10 with no result, and wonder if 10.04 is worth of try..
<unknown_> to be clear, I'm able to install it, but not able to boot
<genii> There are technical problems with booting from a software raid5 which cannot be easily overcome. The main one of which, is the lack of an mbr which can span multiple disks
<unknown_> genii: do you think it will be possible to put one more hdd just for grub ?
<genii> unknown_: Basically what you need is some single disk which allows to install a bootloader onto it's mbr, with a small partition which contains /boot  and from there load into your raid5 for /
<unknown_> thx genii, i'll try also your suggestion using pendrive as boot device
<unknown_> genii: what you think also about installing grub not in MBR but on partition with linux, and use for ex. win$ loader to boot linux ?
<genii> unknown_: Basically the idea is... you need some working bootstrap on another drive(s) (raid1 works for instance) then in the grub.cfg or menu.lst in there, you specify the UUID of your raid5 as the root partition
<genii> unknown_: It can even be a floppy disk to boot from
<unknown_> thank you again genii, i'll try to do this somehow
<BUGabundo> so nvidia is bad again
<BUGabundo> I'm in low resolution
<BUGabundo> the first boot ended up in X corruption
<BUGabundo> booted the older kernel and X failed to find nvidia driver
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> anyone has the bug for this ?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: know anything ?
<BUGabundo> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<BUGabundo> !alive
<BUGabundo> DanaG: you got nvidia??
<BUGabundo> mine won't start!
<void^_> i'm using nvidia-173 for now
<DanaG> I'm using a gma950 right now.  Keeps getting gpu wedged.
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, hadn't heard nuthin'. but you know where to go to ask about that issue
<BUGabundo> I heard yesterday
<BUGabundo> nothing today
<bjsnider> ask in ubuntu-x
<Fallenou> hi
<Fallenou> i'm trying to boot the latest Lucid iso with grub2, but i only found config for grub2 which use boot=casper, and i think lucid ISO does not use casper anymore, what should i put instead of "boot=casper" ?
<Fallenou> i'm using this tutorial : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/grub2_lancer_des_images_iso (it's in french sorry, but you can find the config i'm using)
<Fallenou> i think i must replace some parameters because it's not compatible with lucid iso
<Fallenou> for exemple the vmlinuz file is not in /casper/ but in /install/
<charlie-tca> As in #ubuntu-installer?
<Fallenou> i'm sorry, what ?
<charlie-tca> Ask in #ubuntu-installer. They are the ones that build the cd
<Fallenou> ok thank :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
 * charlie-tca mutters something about missing fingers
 * BUGabundo puts duck tape in charlie-tca fingers 
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> Well, I guess I put off restarting long enough. bbiab
<BUGabundo> NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<BUGabundo> he shall be missed !
 * charlie-tca thinks "whew!" made it. and it is nvidia, too
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: it works for you ?
<charlie-tca> I am not using proprietary drivers, but I rebooted okay
<charlie-tca> This is after the latest updates today
<BUGabundo> mew
<BUGabundo> going for a 4th reboot.. lets see if updates fixed something
<mahasamoot> do I need the alt install disk for LUKS, or can I use the normal disk?
<kklimonda> time to restart and see whenever nouveau still works :)
<mahasamoot> where can I download kubuntu+1?
<guntbert> !download | mahasamoot
<ubottu> mahasamoot: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<guntbert> meh
<mahasamoot> thankyou
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> everything fine this time
 * kklimonda is really happy with the quality of nouveau drivers when something else doesn't break them
<guntbert> mahasamoot: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/lucid/alpha-2/
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: see, it does work!
<BUGabundo> dont tawnt me
<BUGabundo> I've got logs to prove me right , Master Charles
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, have your boot time improved?
<BUGabundo> naaaa
<mahasamoot> guntbert: thank you... do I need Alternate for LUKS?
<BUGabundo> its preitier, but not faster
<guntbert> mahasamoot: no idea - sorry (what is LUKS)?
<mahasamoot> encryption
<charlie-tca> You got pretty? mine distorted again
<BUGabundo> !g luks
<BUGabundo> !find luks
<BUGabundo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Unified_Key_Setup
<ubottu> File luks found in coinor-libipopt-doc, cryptmount, cryptsetup, devicekit-disks, hal (and 11 others)
<arand> Is thunderbird3 supposed to be the default TB in lucid or simply present as a -3.0 package?
<charlie-tca> So, LUKS is encrypted? Needs an alternate cd
<CardinalFang> arand, using the name "thunderbird"?  Hrm.
<BUGabundo> MUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAA
<BUGabundo> darn thing log off
<BUGabundo> and went to GDM
<BUGabundo> FOO
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> doesn't that disrupt your work?
<BUGabundo> ohh funny charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> :-)
<BUGabundo> lucky chromium safed my text :(
<charlie-tca> I'm sorry, but I just couldn't help myself.
<arand> CardinalFang: Yea..? Are there going to be a thunderbird-3.0 package or will you get it automatically when installing "thunderbird"..?
<CardinalFang> arand, "thunderbird" will be version 3.0.x in 10.04.  I checked.
<zniavre> does lsusb work on your lucid instalation?
<arand> CardinalFang: Checked where? I've been looking about for info on that but wrought naught..
<CardinalFang> arand, I asked.  The maintainer is about 50 meters from me.
<arand> CardinalFang: :D Convenient.
<CardinalFang> indeed.  He's usually thousands of miles away.
<infecto> hello, i have sound problem :)
<infecto> alsamixer show adapters but cant play any sound ;)
<ChogyDan> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<infecto> known issue?
<CardinalFang> infecto, if it's something that affects few kinds of systems, then you haven't given enough info.  If it affects lots of people, then it will be noticed without you.
<CardinalFang> So, to be useful, tell us more.
<crimsun> namely, either use ubuntu-bug alsa-base, or use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<crimsun> ^^ infecto
<infecto> CardinalFang: dont work under kde :) but in gnome works perfectly
<infecto> strange issue
<crimsun> oh
<crimsun> that's the well-known Phonon configuration issue
<crimsun> just use KDE System Settings > Multimedia, and move PulseAudio to the top/first
<crimsun> you'll need to logout and login
<crimsun> ^^ infecto
<infecto> ;) thanks a loot ;)
<Fallenou> charlie-tca i noticed you're one of the proprietary graphic driver tester, did you install the daily lucid iso ?
<charlie-tca> not today
<charlie-tca> I forgot to run them
<Fallenou> how would you install them ? burning CD ?
<Fallenou> i'm trying via grub2 , but i think i must use the daily-live
<Fallenou> i'm hoping it's ok for the tests
<Fallenou> i would prefer avoiding burning cd :p
<charlie-tca> I burn the cd's about 5 times a week
<Fallenou> wow
<charlie-tca> But this week, today is the first day we got all the images (Xubuntu, Ubuntu, Server)
<Fallenou> oh great
<Fallenou> i think the tests are only to be run on the ubuntu , right ?
<charlie-tca> You only need one image for video testing. either 64 or 32 bit
<charlie-tca> Since you are doing a full install, you can use either the alternate or live cd to install from
<charlie-tca> But you won't be able to run tests from a live environment, as I understand it, because you do have to install the hardware drivers
<Fallenou> yes sure i will do a full install
<Fallenou> but i have been told that i cannot boot the alternate iso frmo grub2
<Fallenou> it has to be a live
<Fallenou> to boot via casper
<Fallenou> is it right ?
<charlie-tca> ah, I see. That may well be
<charlie-tca> I don't really know how to do that
<Fallenou> i mailed ara to ask if it's ok with desktop iso
<Fallenou> if i do a full install
<charlie-tca> I think either one is okay, the install ends the same way, right?
<Fallenou> i guess
<Fallenou> since it's daily for both, i guess it's just the "install part" that differs
<Fallenou> but i don't know much
<charlie-tca> yup, as long as it installs a current image to test the video, it should not make any difference which install medium is used.
<Fallenou> i hope
<DanaG>  /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.4.3/../../../../lib/crt1.o: In function `_start':
<DanaG> (.text+0x18): undefined reference to `main'
<DanaG> argh
<DanaG> just started happening after some updates.
<sarthor> Hi, my karmic updated, i can see the kernel "2.6.31-19" in my /boot/grub/menu.lst, but uname -r shows me "2.6.31-17-generic"
<ZykoticK9> sarthor, are you using karmic or lucid?
<sarthor> karmic
<sarthor> here is my grub.conf http://pastebin.com/m56658bb6
<ZykoticK9> sarthor, you should probably ask in the #ubuntu channel, #ubuntu+1 is for Lucid support.  best of luck.
<sarthor> ZykoticK9, Ok bro.
<Fallenou> charlie-tca, i got the answer from ara, we can use the live image, it was written in the FAQ in the wiki page she said
<charlie-tca> Great! That should make it easier
<Fallenou> sure
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-06
<hyperstream> back later power peoples redoing power line to house ><
<Fallenou> i tried installing ubuntu lucid amd64 desktop with the daily-live, and ubiquity does a big segfault :)
<Fallenou> at the last summary window
<Fallenou> i registered the syslog and messages log files, in which the segfault appears if someone is interested
<Fallenou> eb  6 01:38:21 ubuntu kernel: [  500.847290] ubiquity[12571]: segfault at 7f64b29e3840 ip 00007f64c63d1d64 sp 00007fff67769140 error 4 in libglib-2.0.s     o.0.2302.0[7f64c6392000+c9000]
<faileas> I'm trying to install lucid in a VM, to do a test-run of moving my home server to it in a few months. I'm consistantly getting a failure to install grub- i'm running lilo for now, but i'm wondering if its a known issue, and if i can install grub later
<ZykoticK9> faileas, i didn't have any trouble installing in VirtualBox, what virt software are you using?
<faileas> ZykoticK9: vmware server.
<ZykoticK9> faileas, well I'm guessing it's an issue in vmware then...  good luck man.
<faileas> i've had it fail ~4 times, both with scsi and ide.
<faileas> eh, its a test rig. Part of the point is i can muck about and not destroy a production system
<faileas> i just found it odd that its broken
<histo> Anyone else lose their keyboard repeat
<histo> This is annoying if I checkbox key presses repeat in keyboard settings. I get double letters but no key repeat
<RAOF> histo: Happened a couple of days back for me; try updating :)
<histo> RAOF: yeah i'm updating now
<Spirits-Sight> I am getting this error when trying to start the gnome-shell any help would be great http://pastebin.com/d673f1a63
<ZykoticK9> Spirits-Sight, seems like gnome-shell might require 3d acceleration to work, last message "KeyError: 'server glx extensions'" do you have an nvidia gfx card?
<Spirits-Sight> I have nvidia card don't know for sure which one, its about  a year ish old
<ZykoticK9> Spirits-Sight, have you tried installing the nvidia driver?
<Spirits-Sight> ZykoticK9: what do I do to fix this issue
<Spirits-Sight> its installed as far as I know
<Spirits-Sight> 195.22 is verison
<Spirits-Sight> GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i (GPU 0)
<ZykoticK9> Spirits-Sight, System / Admin / Hardware Driver - is it show as active?  In the list i see green dot on "nvidia_current" but if i highlight it i have a message at bottom "this driver is activated but not currently in use" < but it is???
<kklimonda> jockey doesn
<kklimonda> doesn't really work right now afair
<kklimonda> check if you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf with nvidia entry
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, in Alpha2 release notes says jockey doesn't work -- but an update "sorta" fixed it
<kklimonda> Spirits-Sight, ^
<Spirits-Sight> OK ZykoticK9 thats strange nothing shows up in the hardware driver list NOthing
<kklimonda> ZykoticK9, hmm - didn't work for me yesterday or maybe the day before
<ZykoticK9> Spirits-Sight, i'd check the directions at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2 in the Known Issues, near the bottom starting with "Jockey (Ubuntu's restricted..."
 * kklimonda is really waiting for 3d support in nouveau.. just enough so we can run compiz :/
<kklimonda> right now all it support is basic composition and still I find it nicer than nvidia's blob..
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, i know that using the Alpha2 on the 2nd or 3rd it DID actually work for me (i might have been lucky, stars and updates aligned sorta thing)
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, what do you mean by "basic composition"?  i have compiz and 3d games both running smoothly.
<kklimonda> ZykoticK9, with nouveau? I don't really feel brave enough to install 3d part of the driver
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, NO not with nouveau with nvidia binary
<Spirits-Sight> ZykoticK9: OK I just did that now what?
<ZykoticK9> Spirits-Sight, reboot i'm affraid
<kklimonda> Spirits-Sight, if by "that" you mean sudo nvidia-xconfig then reboot
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, good call ;)
<Spirits-Sight> ZykoticK9: I just finished the sudo apt-get install nvidia-current now I am trying to understand that next step
<ZykoticK9> Spirits-Sight, instructions say "sudo update-alternatives --config gl_conf && sudo ldconfig && sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Spirits-Sight> ZykoticK9: http://pastebin.com/d18e2c393 after I do the update-alternatives ... ?
<ZykoticK9> Spirits-Sight, you 'might' want to install libvdpau1 then try running that update-alternatives again
<Spirits-Sight> ZykoticK9: same issue / same report
<ZykoticK9> Spirits-Sight, what if you try "sudo update-alternatives --config /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf" and difference?
<ZykoticK9> s/and/any
<Spirits-Sight> ZykoticK9: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf
<ZykoticK9> Spirits-Sight, well, i'm really not sure -- but you might just want to try a reboot
<Spirits-Sight> ok be back
<semitones> heyo, will there be an option to dist upgrade from the previous LTS to the next LTS, which is lynx, right?
<semitones> just curious
<RAOF> semitones: Yes.
<semitones> RAOF: AWESOME!
<ZykoticK9> RAOF, are you involved with launchpad bugs?  i got a "branch linked" that starts off ~raof/ubuntu/lucid/gnome-desktop-sharp2/fix-lp-516920 is that the same raof?
<RAOF> ZykoticK9: Yes.
<ZykoticK9> RAOF, and what is that link?
<RAOF> A branch which fixes the bug.
<ZykoticK9> RAOF, ahhh thanks, didn't really seem like a web address :)
<RAOF> “bzr branch lp:~raof/ubuntu/lucid/gnome-desktop-sharp2/fix-lp-516920” would get you the branch.
<ZykoticK9> RAOF, oh i'm not a programmer (IN ANY WAY) so the branch is of no use to me.  I was just curious what it was/meant.  Thanks for clarifying.
<ZykoticK9> RAOF, and I'd like to thank you for working on fixing bugs -- Lucid is already AMAZING!
<RAOF> Which reminds me.  Time to merge gnome-do-plugins from testing.
<Damascene> Hello, many function keys aren't working on my Asus Eee 1005HA. should I open one bug or what?
<as1965> Damascene: yes, sounds like a good idea. Check it isn't logged already.
<Damascene> ok
<benste> hi, yesterday I could grep the iso from zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/lucid-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
<benste> but it seems like today it's away - will it come back at this location ? - and whe will A3 be there ?
<benste> someone here?
<as1965> benste: looks like nothing's there today. Don't know why, sorry.
<benste> as1965: :-) thx - grabbed the one from yesterday now - do you know when A3 will be released ?
<benste> in my calendar it's 4th. Feb - but it's not there yet
<as1965> feb 25th? See : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<infecto> benste: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx-release-schedule.html
<Damascene> what is the problem with launchpad.net?
<CosmiChaos> well i got boot-logo on nvidia yesterday with plymouth... now its again lost due to update, any idea?
<benste> infecto: that's the iste I used too, which is refering that A3 should have been released 2 days earlier - so where is it - was it postponed ?
<benste> infecto: February 4th, 2010 – Alpha 3 release
<infecto> benste: i`m newbe, so please ask some one elese ;)
<benste> as1965: got the wiki page now, this one differs from the info infecto had - which is first Google result, so it looks like it has been postponed
<as1965> Looks like the ubuntugeek post is out of date. I'd always go to the official wiki page.
<Damascene> against which package should I report the function keys problem?
<Damascene> Does any one here have Asus Eee Pc?
<BUGabundo> this is a F**** joke
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntu-bug linux
<BUGabundo> fails
<BUGabundo> on Linux BluBUG 2.6.32-11-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 19 20:38:41 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> can't bott -12
<BUGabundo> cause my system locks up everytime
<BUGabundo> -11 is low resolution, dkms doesn't build it for nvidia
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, have you tried to remove splash ?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> changed at grub
<BUGabundo> after login
<BUGabundo> if I press enter, insert a pass, click a single menu
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, i guess it's time to use nouveau then >:)
<BUGabundo> X freezes
<BUGabundo> REISUB does nothing
<BUGabundo> but it gets logged
<kklimonda> that bad? heh
<BUGabundo> and I can't file a bug, cause apport doesn't like -11 kernel
<BUGabundo> STUPID THING
<BUGabundo> GIVE ME BACK THE CONTROL
<kklimonda> how does ubuntu-bug linux fail with -11 ?
<BUGabundo> let me try to file a manual bug
<kklimonda> it should use -12 data
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> I just told you that
<BUGabundo> can't use -12
<BUGabundo> system frezes
 * BUGabundo bookmarks https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<kklimonda> but 10.04 is in a pretty bad shape recently
<kklimonda> I'm actually afraid to reboot it right now because plymouth was updated and it doesn't have nouveau patches again :/
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/518058
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518058 in linux "[lucid] system freezes after GDM with nvidia and 2.6.32-12and " [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> adding logs NOW
<BUGabundo> As part of the bug reporting process, you'll be asked a series of questions to help provide a more descriptive bug report.  Please answer the following questions to the best of your ability.  Afterwards, a browser will be opened to finish filing this as a bug in the Launchpad bug tracking system.
<BUGabundo> BAH
<BUGabundo> gonna fail again
<BUGabundo> stuppid apport
<BUGabundo> heh? it workde?
 * BUGabundo pushed F5
<BUGabundo> Server error, please contact an administrator. OOPS ID:OOPS-1498EB391
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1498EB391
<BUGabundo> not my lucky day, is it ?
 * BUGabundo wishes for a day to be able to upload MORE THEN one log at a time to Launchpad
<kklimonda> yeah - apport-collect does it in a really ugly way
<BUGabundo> apw: bug 518058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518058 in linux "[lucid] system freezes after GDM with nvidia and 2.6.32-12and " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518058
<BUGabundo> wb gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks
<BUGabundo> mew
 * BUGabundo hates bug work on weekends.... no dev to help out
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: do you know the command to change login info? i cant recall it
<BUGabundo> login info???
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: to change log in prefferences
<gnomefreak> -f
<BUGabundo> don't know what you are refering to
<BUGabundo> is it the user details app?
<BUGabundo> "about me"?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: looking for a command to change System>Admin>login screen
<BUGabundo> $ gnome-about-me  ?
<gnomefreak> it doesnt work :( seb gave me a command at one time
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: no path above
<BUGabundo> the new gdm tool
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> Login Screen Settings
 * gnomefreak also have to find a theme that doesnt make everything so square
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yes but that isnt the command ;)
<BUGabundo> gdmsetup
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: ill try thanks
<BUGabundo> yeah I know. but I have to open it, then pstree it to find the command :D
<gnomefreak> and yet it brings up the screen that is broken :(
<BUGabundo> WFM
<BUGabundo> unlike everything else
<BUGabundo> I'm on -11 kernel with low res vesa
<BUGabundo> bug 518058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518058 in linux "[lucid] system freezes after GDM with nvidia and 2.6.32-12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518058
<BUGabundo> need SERIOUS help on that
<gnomefreak> it freezes or is very slow?
<BUGabundo> total freezes
<BUGabundo> not even REISUB helps
<BUGabundo> but it gets logged in syslog
<BUGabundo> then only big change I did recently , was to install virtualbox
<BUGabundo> and probs started soon after that
<BUGabundo> time to purge the darn thing
<benste> using ubuntu-bug no package is acpeted as a Ubuntu one - fresh daily install - how can I report bugs now ?
<BUGabundo> benste: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<BUGabundo> or
<BUGabundo> benste: https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1
<benste> BUGabundo: thx - is this normal that no package is accpeted ?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> only if removed from archive
 * BUGabundo checks
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client   Installed: 1.1.0-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> nope, still there
<benste> ?
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli ubuntuone-client
<BUGabundo> seems to work
<benste> apport-cli ? I'm using "ubuntu-bug package"
<BUGabundo> should be the same
<BUGabundo> but do try apport
<benste> apport works fine
<benste> guess I'll have to file a bug against ubuntu-bug :-)
<BUGabundo> cool
<BUGabundo> sub me to it
<BUGabundo> cause I couldn't file one with kernel either
<benste> k I'll do
<coz_> hey guys...just did another fresh install...and as last time...nothing shows up under hardware drivers...and if I install manually  the system freezes...any good way to troubleshoot this?
<benste> coz_: I'm just about to report a bug that jockey-gtk doesn't detect my proprietary drivers :-)
<coz_> benste,  ah ok then it's not just me  :)
<benste> BUGabundo: which package hosts ubuntu.bug ?
<benste> -
<coz_> then I will just hold off until updates appear...
<benste> coz_: which hardware should it detect for you ?
<benste> may I subscribe you to the bug ?
<coz_> benste,  n vidia   6600GT
<benste> k
<coz_> on the lucid box anyway
<coz_> I havent put lucid on this machine yet
<coz_> so I havent tested if the older hardware is the issue
<BUGabundo> coz_: that's my bug. bug 518058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518058 in linux "[lucid] system freezes after GDM with nvidia and 2.6.32-12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518058
<coz_> BUGabundo, ah ok
<benste> coz_: what's your LP username ?
<coz_> coz
<benste> :-)
<coz_> :)
<benste> mail @ yahoo or gmail ? - there are multiple coz
<coz_> gmail
<coz_> pittsburgh
<benste> cosimo123@ ?
<coz_> yep
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> what are you guys talking about?
<BUGabundo> I can't read the backlog at VESA :(
<benste> BUGabundo: subscribuing him to a jockey gtk bug
<coz_> benste,  it should be cosimo321
<benste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/518067
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518067 in jockey "jockey-gtk doesn't detect a geforce7600go to isntall proprietary driver" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> yeah
<benste> BUGabundo: which package is Ubuntu-bug in ?
<BUGabundo> but that's secondary to have system freezes
<BUGabundo> benste: apport
<benste> k
<benste> thx
<benste> so I'm using apport to file a bug against apport :-) ROFL
<BUGabundo> !info apport
<ubottu> apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 50 kB, installed size 1984 kB
<BUGabundo> yeah benste
<BUGabundo> did that too
<BUGabundo> well its not in apport
<BUGabundo> but apport-gtk
<BUGabundo> benste: ^^
<coz_> I am just glad I am not the only one... i would had to do a thorough hardware test if so :)
<BUGabundo> coz_: I'm glad too
<BUGabundo> I was going mad
<coz_> :)
<BUGabundo> no one else confirming such a serious thing
<BUGabundo> coz_: you read my bug? same steps ?
<coz_> BUGabundo,  i brouight this up the other day  with no response other than to try to install the driver manually gut that just froze the system
<BUGabundo> guess its time I lose 3D and go with novue
<BUGabundo> so is it a nvidia bug ?
<BUGabundo> if so, I must reasin my bug
<coz_> BUGabundo,  well I am guessing so at least from this end it is
<benste> BUGabundo: subscribed you to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/518070
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518070 in apport "Ubuntu-bug handles every package as "not a ubuntu one" " [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> he??
<BUGabundo> not what I had in mind
<BUGabundo> more like: apport-gtk fails to file bugs, while apport-cli works
<benste> BUGabundo: coz_ - do you participate in http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Hardware/X/ProprietaryDrivers#Installation ?
<BUGabundo> benste: on VESA?
<benste> k will change this
<BUGabundo> benste: the bug is in apport-gtk not apport
<benste> k ll change this
<coz_> benste,  I dont think I have  participated  there let me read that hold on
<benste> coz_: the team started 2 days ago or so :-)
<benste> if you're interested there is a wiki description too
<coz_> benste,  ah ok   i will bookmark this ..yes I think I am interested
<benste> BUGabundo: 'apport-gtk' is a binary package. This bug has been assigned to its source package 'apport' instead.
<BUGabundo> ok
<benste> coz_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/ProprietaryDrivers/WeeklyProgram
<coz_> benste, thanks  :)
<benste> np
<benste> coz_: smart thing - my first test - FAILED - cause of jockey, as you'Re reporting other issues I'm sure I woun't go on installing the nv driver manually :-)
<coz_> benste,  ok i will read through this
<nigel_nb> popey: this is perhaps a better place
<nigel_nb> anyone on lucid please run lucid and tell me what you see beside library in the left frame
<nigel_nb> it should be either +/- or a small triangle
<nigel_nb> popey: ok, can you tell the bug numeber here?
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/518012
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518012 in rhythmbox "Inconsistent collapse/expand icon placement" [Undecided,New]
<popey> given I'm using a fresh iso I fail to see how it will be a triangle for anyone running the exact same iso
<nigel_nb> beats me too!
<popey> besides which it's kinda irrelavent given the bug is about the position of the icon, not the icon itself
<popey> nigel_nb: your iso is older than mine by a day
<popey> you have yesterdays iso, mine was built at 08:09 this morning (7 hours ago)
<nigel_nb> popey: how do I get to know that?
<nigel_nb> I mean.. where do I check?
<popey> ls -l the iso image
<nigel_nb> popey: My iso is from 2010-01-13 and yours from 2010-02-06
<nigel_nb> finally, nice to have figured that one out
<popey> you should use testdrive :)
<popey> it updates the iso before booting it :)
<nigel_nb> I regret not using
<popey> hehe
<popey> ok, thats easily fixed
<nigel_nb> anyway, my point being
<nigel_nb> now that its not a +/- its consistent anyway
 * nigel_nb bangs head on wall
<nigel_nb> I'll confirm it
<nigel_nb> sorry... so now, it is inconsistent
<popey> what's inconsistent?
<popey> oh, the icons .. i get you :)
<BUGabundo> coz_: stupid question: do you have virtualbox installed?
<coz_> BUGabundo,  no not on any of my systems   sorry
<BUGabundo> ok
<coz_> BUGabundo,  were you considering a connection with the bug?
<BUGabundo> I added that, and after it my system went unstable
<coz_> ah
<BUGabundo> it could have been the rout cause
<vish> BUGabundo: if you dont mind me asking :)  ... i was reading your wiki and noticed that folks mentioned your karma.. was wondering how much was your karma ?
<BUGabundo> 5k I think
<BUGabundo> it droped a lot after they changed LP ratigns
<vish> ah ... :)
<BUGabundo> I used to have 27k
<BUGabundo> everyone dropped a lot
<knittl> where is rhythmbox gone?
<vish> BUGabundo: 27k... i was about to mutter something.. but realized Pici would jump on me ;p
<BUGabundo> what?
<BUGabundo> tell me !
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> yeah, back on the days...
<BUGabundo> where I would file 5 new bugs per day
<BUGabundo> one ANY thing that was in LP
<BUGabundo> LP inclusive :D
<vish> lol
<BUGabundo> I did a lot of triage too
<BUGabundo> consider applying to bug squad
<BUGabundo> but never did
<BUGabundo> I had more bugs in my head and firefox cache then the bot it self
<vish> BUGabundo: you should there are a lot of bugs still unattended :(
<BUGabundo> ppl would come here, start typing about a bug, and I was pointing them to it before they hit Enter
<vish> should apply*
<vish> hehe
<nigel_nb> popey: confirmed
<popey> thanks nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> popey: np! this is what happens when you dent about it ;)
<DSpair> Well, here we go, gonna install Lucid today. Any suggestions?
<nigel_nb> DSpair: if u have nvidia, Id say pray
<DSpair> I've got a Radeon 3200
<bjsnider> oh, well that's much better. the ati drivers are bullet proof
<bjsnider> that's why people love ati so very, very, very much
<coz_> eeewww   lol
<coz_> that was a humorous dig about at  just incase no one got it :)
<coz_> ati
<DSpair> bjsnider: I disagree. Under Karmic, I had to disable the Radeon proprietary drivers because they would cause intermittent crashes.
<bjsnider> i'll not stand for this anti-ati talk!
<coz_> :)
 * bjsnider throws furniture and has a fit
<coz_> out of curiosity..... who else got the big snow on the US east coast here?
 * BUGabundo strains bjsnider to a chair
<DSpair> I wish that the desktop installer would allow for using LVM2 during install. :(
<DSpair> coz_: Well, I'm near Louisville, KY; and it wasn't "BIG" snow, but there's quite a lot of ice and snow.
<coz_> DSpair,  oo I didnt think it was that far south
<coz_> DSpair,  I am in Pennsylvania here
<DSpair> coz_: We got about 3 inches of snow on top of 1/2 inch of ice.
<BUGabundo> DSpair: alternate cd?
<DSpair> BUGabundo: I tried that and couldn't get GRUB to install.
<BUGabundo> filed a bug»
<BUGabundo> ?
<DSpair> BUGabundo: I was using the Karmic alternate CD.
<DSpair> But I should still file a bug.
<bjsnider> i'm not sure if it's going to hit here or not. it's sunny right now
<BUGabundo> MUAUAUA firefox 3.7a2 came out and broke all my addons :(
<jorgen> hi guys; would you consider it a bug for amarok to ignore directories or tracks with e.g. O umlaut in the name?
<xerox1> jorgen, do you mean zero umlauts? don't get it...
<jorgen> i have a directory: motorhead which has umlaut on the second 'o'... amarok doesnt see this directory in the collection, also it skips individual tracks with these kind of characters in it.
<jorgen> i figured, if the filesystem can handle these things.. so should amarok / kde ?
<xerox1> yeah, i think your right: that's a bug
<jorgen> it's actually kind of funny, i created these OGG's with amarok :-)
<jorgen> ok
<xerox1> nice, add this to your report ;)
<jorgen> i will
<jorgen> tnx
<xerox1> no prob
<robin0800> booting to the logon prompt appears to be broken any help
<xerox1> robin0800, plz tell us a bit more...
<BluesKaj> robin0800, did you try booting from the tty prompt ?
<jorgen> ok bug reported, now back to the real world :-)
<jorgen> ciao
<robin0800> BluesKaj: yes if I do startx from there it works but its not a proper login and no shutdown etc available
<BluesKaj> robin0800, yeah , I'lived with that problem for a while after installing kde4.4 RC
<robin0800> BluesKaj: allso comblains of not finding theme on start up
<robin0800> BluesKaj: thanks is there a way to shut down session started with startx
<BluesKaj> yes , robin0800 , same prob here , I installed gnome to rescue my setup ..managed to kde running again but I don't know what will happen when I reboot :P
<BluesKaj> yes robin0800 , sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<BluesKaj> at the tty prompt
<avb> hey all
<avb> guys, any sollutions available to fix the boot issue?
<avb> all the way cant boot lucid after dist-upgrade from karmic
<robin0800> BluesKaj: do you have a bug number?
<avb> boot stucks somewhere before spawning getty and gdm
<kklimonda> avb, try booting without splash
<BluesKaj> robin0800, no ..sorry
<robin0800> avb: you can use tty prompt and startx
<robin0800> BluesKaj: lets hope they fix it soo
<avb> kklimonda: same problem
<BluesKaj> avb , there is a way to rescue it , but you have to install gnome first> the upgrade killed the kde login screen
<avb> robin0800: boot stucks somewhere before spawning getty and gdm
<avb> so i cant login
<yofel> robin0800: I've got the same issue on my desktop, and the boot stops before ttys or network are up
<BluesKaj> guess I'm luck i can get a tty prompt
<avb> BluesKaj: i dont have kde. so thats seems different issue
<avb> yeh ^)
<avb> upstart out to make logs ...
<robin0800> avb: ctrl alt F1  then start x
<BluesKaj> hmmm, strange cuz my gnome install rescued my kde
<avb> first time in 10 years i have no idea how to fix the problem
<avb> thats kinda a windows behavoir
<avb> robin0800: boot stucks somewhere before spawning getty and gdm :) im telling you one more time
<avb> there is no nothing
<avb> just a blinking cursor
<avb> no hotkeys except ctrl-alt-delete works
<BluesKaj> bbl ...gotta do some work on the tv room setup , my sat receiver needs attn
<kklimonda> avb, have you tried running a daily livecd? it may be some sort of dist-upgrade issue
<avb> kklimonda: im sure it is :) just need to away to figure out how to solve it :)
<avb> havent tried livecd yet
<yofel> kklimonda: actually it's not, lucid worked at some time, then I installed a load of updates and it broke
<yofel> I'll install updates from a chroot later and see if it helps...
 * avb doing this now
<avb> ok
<avb> going to reboot
<avb> lets see
<CosmiChaos> Error creating VDPAU device: 1 i have a Nvidia 8600 GTS :(
<CosmiChaos> driver is ubuntu nvidia-current 190.53 all 190.53 packeges from ubuntu incl the vdpau oones
<CosmiChaos> still the apps dont work and vdpauinfo just provides Error creating VDPAU device: 1 i but i thought nvidia 8xxx  should support it
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, did you install "libvdpau1"?
<CosmiChaos> yep
<CosmiChaos> is that wrong?
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, NO it's required :)
<CosmiChaos> nvidia-185-libvdpau Transitional package for nvidia-185-libvdpau i got that one too, it is versioned 190.53 (pretty freakin)
<CosmiChaos> me-tv allows me to choose vdpau for video output but it just blackens
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, i have vdpau working - but NO NOT have nvidia-*-libvdpau
<CosmiChaos> do you have nvii remove and try again
<ZykoticK9> nvii?
<CosmiChaos> same thing... what?
<ZykoticK9> what is nvii?
<CosmiChaos> just forget the first 4 words except of an i
<CosmiChaos> xD
<CosmiChaos> didnt help
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, i know this doesn't make sence, but origionally i couldn't get mplayer to use vdpau, so i installed from the vdpau mplayer PPA - i was then told this wasn't required, so I removed PPA/mplayer from system and reinstall using only Repo versions - and it was still working (so i know it can be tricky)
<CosmiChaos> i dont use mplaye
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, what are you using?
<CosmiChaos> me-tv and of course totem
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, are you sure either of those support vdpau (seen anyone else with it working?)
<CosmiChaos> how to change totem video output module at all???
<CosmiChaos> me-tv supports vdpau
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, no idea don't use Totem
<CosmiChaos> it is standard ubuntu video-player
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, i know, but i still don't use it ;)
<CosmiChaos> do you now how to set video module for ubuntu default media-apps either?
<CosmiChaos> ah well it was mediasystem but since vdpau is not working... its not listed i guess
<ZykoticK9> nope
<avb> heh
<avb> nothing new
<yofel> :/
<avb> crap, i really dont want to reinstall it from scratch
<avb> then i need to purge tons of the crap and install my apps again
<avb> thats weird
<avb> just weird
<avb> why quite and verbose mode acts the same
<avb> while debug prints its stuff which gets cleared later
<DrHalan> did the listview break/change for somebody else?
<ZykoticK9> DrHalan, in Nautilus?  it's working for me.
<DrHalan> ZykoticK9: no in pidgin for example. instead of an arrow to unfold/hide i now have a rathr ugly button with +/-
<ZykoticK9> DrHalan, are you using KDE? or some other WM/DE other then Gnome?
<zniavre> murrine does that i guess
<zniavre> new one from git
<zniavre> try to change the theme to another one without murrine engine
<ZykoticK9> DrHalan, never mind figured it out - ya i got + & - in Pidgin as well
<DrHalan> zniavre: i tried human and dust
<DrHalan> ZykoticK9: at the moment im using metaciy
<DrHalan> you wanna have a screenshot?
<zniavre> human is murrine
<DrHalan> oh okay
<DrHalan> so its a normal behaviour now?
<zniavre> dust also + pixmap i guess
<bjsnider> CosmiChaos, did you reboot after installing the nvidia-current stuff?
<DrHalan> problems with nivida-current? everythign fine here again :)
<CosmiChaos> bjsnider, yep
<CosmiChaos> but ill ty again
<CosmiChaos> bjsnider, still no function
<bjsnider> ok, here's whart you need for vdpau to work on lucid
<bjsnider> the nvidia driver should deposit this file: /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so.190.53
<bjsnider> assuming you're using nvidia-current
<bjsnider> there will be symlinks to it as well: /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so
<bjsnider> then, you need the libvdpau1 package and an app such as mplayer that can use it.
<CosmiChaos> rw-r--r--   1 root root  1418016 2009-10-26 11:16 libvdpau_nvidia.so.185.18.36
<bjsnider> that file should not be there on lucid
<bjsnider> remove nvidia-185-libvdpau
<CosmiChaos> hmm all of the files are 185 i did äls /usr/lib/ -la | grep vdpau
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, i agree with everything you mentioned, BUT i don't have /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so.190.53 and i'm using "nvidia_current" and have vdpau working.  just saying.
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, what do you have instead?
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, libvdpau_nvidia.so  libvdpau.so.1       libvdpau.so.1.0.0
<bjsnider> ok, that's fine
<CosmiChaos> hmm
<bjsnider> which one is a hard file?
<bjsnider> so.1.0.0?
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, oh it's working for me - i just wanted to point out that it's a "little" different from what you mentioned :)
<CosmiChaos> synaptics says they are not installed :( bjsnider
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, is libvdpau_nvidia.so a hard file or a symlink?
<CosmiChaos> instead i got this ones /usr/lib/nvidia-current/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.190.53
<CosmiChaos> wth
<bjsnider> that's fine
<bjsnider> now do you have the libvdpau1 package?
<CosmiChaos> i cnnot remove any driver nvidia-185-vdpau or 190 because they are not installed
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, linked to /etc/alternatives/libvdpau_nvidia.so
<CosmiChaos> yes i have that package installed
<bjsnider> CosmiChaos, has vdpau ever worked for you?
<CosmiChaos> i dont remember trying it out before
<CosmiChaos> used xv and xshm lately opengl
<CosmiChaos> but i want to take advance of this feature since a 8600 should do it, dont it?
<bjsnider> CosmiChaos, nvidia-185-libvdpau
<CosmiChaos> is not isntalled
<CosmiChaos> according to synaptic
<CosmiChaos> should i install it?
<CosmiChaos> still im very dissappointed that you cant install nvidia-binary-betas anymore in lucid
<CosmiChaos> i guess them fixed a lot of vdpau bugs
<bjsnider> no, you should not install it, but i can't see why that file is there
<penguin42> ooh we seem to have gained a 'calibrate touchscreen'
<bjsnider> not everyone can use vdpau even if you supposedly have supported hardware
<CosmiChaos> why?
<bjsnider> sometimes the chip is broken
<CosmiChaos> lol?
<CosmiChaos> i paid for it
<bjsnider> bugabundo is in that situation, and also there's a thread about it in the nvforums
<CosmiChaos> can you give me that?
 * bjsnider slaps CosmiChaos upside the noggin with a large carp
<bjsnider> no
<CosmiChaos> ok f it
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, do you have that libvdpau 185 lib in /usr/lib too?
<penguin42> hmm no wonder this is screwed, gnash got installed
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, nope only the 3 libvdpau files
<bjsnider> CosmiChaos, try removing that file
<bjsnider> make sure your system has comparable files to ZykoticK9
<CosmiChaos> what file it is a bunch of files and symlink
<CosmiChaos> wanna see the list?
<bjsnider> yeah
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, you pastebin a list too
<CosmiChaos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/370402/
<penguin42> does anyone know how to disable a plugin in firefox without actually deleting the link/file?
<CosmiChaos> isnt it curious that no package nvidia-185-* is isntalled or to be removed?
<ZykoticK9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/370403/
<bjsnider> CosmiChaos, have you by any chance used nvidia's installers in the past?
<CosmiChaos> yep
<bjsnider> what a shock
<bjsnider> having heart palpitations i'm so shocked
<CosmiChaos> why does it, i used --uninstall before remigrating to nvidia-current
<bjsnider> they left a whole bunch of cruft behind
<CosmiChaos> it must be left from karmic dist
<CosmiChaos> since i gained through upgrade
<CosmiChaos> well them drivers were always working well
<bjsnider> remove every file on your list except the last one. reinstall nvidia-current
<CosmiChaos> ok
<CosmiChaos> -rw-r--r--   1 root root     6152 2010-01-06 01:51 libvdpau.so.1.0.0 <--- that one too?
<bjsnider> the stink of it is, i have packaged those drivers for the past distros going back to hardy so these problems won't happen
<bjsnider> it's ok to keep that one
<bjsnider> CosmiChaos, also try searching /usr/lib for anything matching the "185.18" pattern. there could be more cruft
<CosmiChaos> you were right i removed all of them plus symblinks
<CosmiChaos> right now im reinstalling,  im going to reboot then please hold the line :)
<bjsnider> make sure your vdpau matches ZykoticK9
<bjsnider> before you reboot
<CosmiChaos> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       36 2010-02-06 19:36 libvdpau_nvidia.so -> /etc/alternatives/libvdpau_nvidia.so
<CosmiChaos> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       17 2010-02-06 19:36 libvdpau.so.1 -> libvdpau.so.1.0.0
<CosmiChaos> looks good
<CosmiChaos> pretty the same
<CosmiChaos> hey vdpauinfo right WORKS
<CosmiChaos> iinstantly
<CosmiChaos> ill check me-tv
<CosmiChaos> YES!
<CosmiChaos> 2% cpu-usage :)
<bjsnider> so what have we learned from this adventure?
<CosmiChaos> now i only need to make totem switch to vdpau then im done with it
<bjsnider> totem cannot use vdpau
<CosmiChaos> bjsnider, dont consider it to be broken
<CosmiChaos> :(
<bjsnider> don't use nvidia's installer
<bjsnider> it leaves crap behind
<CosmiChaos> what should i use then in your opinion for videos using vdpau?
<bjsnider> mplayer with smplayer or gnome-mplayer as the gui
<CosmiChaos> bjsnider, hey just tell the motus to use latest nvidia-binary beta optionally, then I WOULD be all fine ;)
<bjsnider> i already talked to alberto about that
<bjsnider> he said the SMU team would have him killed if he tried to push new nvidia drivers in after a release
<CosmiChaos> how the video is perfectly fast and no more vblank issues
<bjsnider> or is it SRU
<bjsnider> wel whatever
<bjsnider> there are lots of ppas that have updated blobs
<bjsnider> mine and others
<CosmiChaos> SRU?
<bjsnider> it's the team that does testing of new software
<crdlb> stable release update, I think
<high-rez> I'm not sure if this is the right place for kubuntu+1 feedback?  That channel is +i...
<bjsnider> #kubuntu-devel
<yofel> !sru | CosmiChaos
<ubottu> CosmiChaos: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<bjsnider> the problem is nvidia releases new blobs very regularly. they can't test them fast enough to approve them
<bjsnider> !info mplayer lucid
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu13 (lucid), package size 2226 kB, installed size 4920 kB
<bjsnider> ok, that's too old. for the time being use the one in my ppa
<bjsnider> i'll be refreshing it as well soon
<seren__> is strigi/nepomuk working on lucid ?
<seren__> because I can index I have a nice soprano.db file
<seren__> but I am unable to search anything
<seren__> can anyone confirm that behaviour on kubuntu lucid ?
<rr72> is there a work around/fix for gnome screensaver?
<CosmiChaos> i cannot boot any of my two windows from grub2. it worked good before with grub2 i dont know what happened. update-grub detects both Oses but booting them stops the mashine showing "GRUB _", on xp x64 my speaker beeks like a maniac
<CosmiChaos> beeps
<dinobisk> Hi. Somehow, all Macintosh layouts are identical to the normal ones, and even with "eliminate dead keys" I'm unable to "construct" letters with umlauts, accent marks etc. Does anyone have any idea?
<coz_> hey guys.... noticed in synaptic that all of sun-java is not listed.... same for you?
<crimsun> coz_: intentional. openjdk6 has replaced it.
<coz_> crimsun,  oh mmm ok  thanks
<coz_> crimsun,  can I assume there is also a openjdk  plugin for firefox?
<crimsun> !info icedtea6-plugin
<ubottu> icedtea6-plugin (source: openjdk-6): web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets. In component main, is extra. Version 6b17-1.7-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 76 kB, installed size 264 kB
<crimsun> ^^ coz_
<coz_> thanks guy :)
<coz_> will test it
<coz_> is sun java going to be made available on any repository?
<nekto0n> i suppose lucid users are here?
<coz_> yep :)
<coz_> I would guess for the most part
<nekto0n> it means i'm in the right place =)
<nekto0n> anyone having troubles with xorg "drm_mode_getfb invalid framebuffer id "?
<nekto0n> intel gpu
<nekto0n> it happened just recently - don't know if it's normal or known issue
<nekto0n> google and launchpad search don't help either
<bmm> Hi. I just saw a new luanchpad-integration package, but the one and only bug #483610 has not been fixed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 483610 in launchpad-integration "memory leaks in liblaunchpad-integration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483610
<bmm> Who can I subscribe to this bug to get it more attention?
<bmm> (It is a simple, straight forward and obvious memory leak and the fix is simple)
<crimsun> I'll look at it.
<bmm> cirmsun: Thanks!
<bmm> crimsun: thanks!
<crimsun> bmm: can you provide a unified diff and attach it to the bug report, please?
<bmm> Is it ok if I add a function for the test? The same fault reappears at a few places and it needs a separate g_free somewhere.
<crimsun> bmm: I think that would be acceptable
<bmm> crimsun: I'll post a patch. Do you think it would help to subscribe more people/teams?
<crimsun> bmm: well, in the future, ubuntu-review LP team
<bmm> crimsun: ok, thanks!
<crimsun> bmm: however, don't bother this time, as I'm already awaiting the patch
<bmm> :)
<crimsun> bmm: thank /you/ for working on it :)
<bmm> np
<coz_> let me ask...if someone....meaning myself...really doesnt like any open source java ...is there going to be a sun java6  repository available?
<bbigras2> I installed kubuntu netbook remix and updated KDE to 4.4 RC2 and after login and the loading thing I got a black screen. I have to run plasma-netbook to have a desktop. any idea?
<Tscheesy> bbigras2: default Startup is not done yet for KNE
<Tscheesy> btw - may you wan't to join #kubuntu-netbook
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/281526
<DanaG> grr, stupid Flash.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 281526 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox freezes with 100% CPU after resuming from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bbigras2> Tscheesy: thanks
<Tscheesy> yw
<Tscheesy> coz_: sure - in medibuntu-Repository
<BluesKaj> robin0800, did nyour reboot to login succeed? i was away for a few hrs.
<coz_> Tscheesy,  cool thanks
<BluesKaj> too late
<coz_> Tscheesy,  I am not seeing and sun java packages in mediubuntu at all
<Tscheesy> mom
<coz_> Tscheesy,  I also dont recall it ever being in mdiubuntu ,,,certainly not in the past
<Tscheesy> coz_: sry its 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/multiverse Packages for karmic
<coz_> ah I see
<Tscheesy> starting my netbook right now with Lucid..
<tkoorn> bbigras2: did you get your desktop back?
<tkoorn> bbigras2: because I just did the same and my plasma desktop didn't start after the upgrade
<bbigras2> tkoorn: I was able to start plasma-netbook using Alt+f2, I also put it in a bash script in ~/.kde/Autostart but it's not perfect
<dinobisk> Is it possible to "reinstall" the keyboard layouts? The ones I have are not like they should be. (Is is there another solution?)
<tkoorn> bbigras2: I had to delete my old plasma settings to get it to restart
<tkoorn> bbigras2:
<tkoorn> bbigras2: rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<tkoorn> bbigras2: after that I could start plasma-desktop from the terminal
<bbigras2> tkoorn: I also deleted ~/.kde because I had icons overlapping each others
<Tscheesy> coz_: not available yet on Lucid - but v6.13 from karmic works fine here
<coz_> Tscheesy,  thanks
<tkoorn> bbigras2: i'll log out again see if it will start this time
<yofel> Tscheesy: actually sun-java6 was removed from lucid
<yofel> it *was* there
<tkoorn> bbigras2: still no luck
<DSpair> OK, I installed Lucid, but GRUB stalls and never boots. I can't seem to figure out why. Could anyone make a suggestion?
<bbigras2> tkoorn: having plasma-netook in a bash script in ~/.kde/Autostart make it start but there's still the black screen
<charlie-tca> okay, my turn to ask, why do I not see any hardware drivers for my nvidia 6200 video card
<charlie-tca> in lucid?
<tkoorn> bbigras2: i just switched to plasma-netbook using the system-settings > Desktop > Workspace tab
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: <charlie-tca> okay, my turn to ask, why do I not see any hardware drivers for my nvidia 6200 video card
<tkoorn> bbigras2: I am hoping that that will update some settings and start is on login... here I go again :)
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: eeheh
<BUGabundo> I'm on VESA
<BUGabundo> woot
<BUGabundo> 640 FTW
<charlie-tca> Well, that wasn't what I wanted to hear today
<charlie-tca> crap
<BUGabundo> spent the last hour, offline
<BUGabundo> trying to fix it
<BUGabundo> nothing I did worked
<charlie-tca> no, huh
<BUGabundo> can't try Nouveau
<BUGabundo> can use older kernel
<BUGabundo> I need to change my bug
<charlie-tca> The worst part is I get 1440x900 default
<BUGabundo> its not kernel, its nvidia or X
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> and that's *bad* how '
<charlie-tca> Supposed to test the nvidia driver
<BUGabundo> I purged nvidia-current
<BUGabundo> and still nothing
<BUGabundo> this is bad
<charlie-tca> I thought I was using the proprietary driver, but when I looked, I don't even have any to pick from
<BUGabundo> and of course it happens on weekends
<charlie-tca> Karmic gives all three
<BUGabundo> yeah, it was some how dropped
<BUGabundo> ohh we now have nvidia-current
<BUGabundo> its still there
<charlie-tca> Of course, I could be in your place, I guess. I hate those low-graphics modes
<BUGabundo> nvidia-current:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 190.53-0ubuntu14
<charlie-tca> What good is that?
<BUGabundo> what driver do you have?
<charlie-tca> jockey missed my card
<charlie-tca> I assume it is nv
<BUGabundo> I can't pick that
<BUGabundo> :(
<tkoorn> bbigras2: no luck, will have to do the autostart trick
<charlie-tca> That should be the default for nvidia
<charlie-tca> I am installing karmic right now and will upgrade it with the drivers, again
<bbigras2> tkoorn: It seems that puting the script in ~/.kde/env instead of ~/.kde/Autostart remove the black screen
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: what package name do you have?
<charlie-tca> let me go look
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: apparently the corrupt one, I got stuck at grub
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> there's an nvidia upgrade stuck
<BUGabundo> let me force it
<charlie-tca> danger - danger - danger
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> can't be worse
<charlie-tca> true
<BUGabundo> if it fails booting, ill just purge it again
 * yofel thinks that his desktop pc that refuses to work falls under 'worse'...
<tkoorn> bbigras2: thanks will try that
 * charlie-tca thinks yofel might be right
<BluesKaj> yofel, are you using kdeor gnome ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: I don't even get to kdm, the boot stops somewhere between mountall and starting getty and network
<yofel> so I'm stuck without ssh and ttys -.-
<yofel> right now I'm booting the live disk, let's see what can be done
<BluesKaj> yofel, bummer :(
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca, actually i think the nv driver in lucid has been replace by nouveau
<BluesKaj> yofel, try installing from the live cd , but just to / and use manual partitoning, it'll save your config files at least
<BluesKaj> itworked for me this morning, yofel
<ZykoticK9> yofel, BluesKaj according to Alpha2 release notes manual partioning might be broken
<yofel> BluesKaj: I'll first try to chroot and install updates
<tkoorn> bbigras2: no didn't work for me
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, well, itwasn't for me , but i didn't partiton anything , i just set / to the existing one
<BUGabundo> yofel: charlie-tca: am I right assuming we are in a terrible BREAKAGE state ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<BUGabundo> should we bump the bug ?
<yofel> seems like it
<bbigras2> tkoorn: what happen? still the black screen?
<BUGabundo> HIGH is high enough?
<charlie-tca> check the jockey log, modprobe nvidia fails because it can't find nvidia
<BUGabundo> what log?? I can't even start my system!
<tkoorn> bbigras2: yes still black
<BUGabundo> much less install anything
<Viper1432> lol.  as sad as 'broken' is, I'm at least glad that i"m not the only one.  I can work around the default boot by using the recovery option >> net root >> manually start gdm.  but yesterdays updates blew me up good.
<BUGabundo> Viper1432: doesn't work for me
<BUGabundo> gets stuck on GDM login
<BUGabundo> anyone has my bug number in the backlog?
<Viper1432> you have to select the "recovery" option from the grub menu.  then at the "continue" dialog, select root with networking.  worked here.
<BluesKaj> robin0800, were you able to get to login ?
<BUGabundo> bug 518058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518058 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "[lucid] system freezes after GDM with nvidia and 2.6.32-12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518058
<tkoorn> bbigras2: hmm weird the file isn't there anymore
<BUGabundo> yofel: mind rasing it ?
<BUGabundo> and charlie-tca mind confirming it ?
<robin0800> BluesKaj: no only f1 etc
<BUGabundo> anyone has TTYs working ?
<bbigras2> tkoorn: just to be sure, I have http://pastebin.com/m20a0bc59 saved as ~/.kde/env/kne.sh
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo, working here
<robin0800> BUGabundo: yes but no log on screen
<Viper1432> BUGabundo,  if you want to get into the terminal,  last resort, picking the .10 kernel from grub works fine.
<BUGabundo> -11 works somehow
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: where the kkkk do I find the video module loading?
<BUGabundo> but X11 is at VESA
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: don't ask me
<BUGabundo> I'm still trying to get xorg.logs
<Tscheesy> tkoorn: ALT+F2 'kstart plasma-netbook' should work
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: want to build a new nvidia driver ?
<BluesKaj> Viper1432, I went the long way around and kdm wouldn't start so I booted into gnome /gdm , then removed kubuntu-desktop , thinking I'd use gnome till the fix was in for kde , but kdm was available at the gnome login so i chose it and got kde desktop back ...strangw sruff
<charlie-tca> in xorg.0.log : Driver "nv"
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: yofel: you guys up to try running x-edgers ppa for a day ?
<charlie-tca> and driver "vesa"
<Viper1432> I'm just testing vanilla "ubuntu", so no kde on mine.
<robin0800> BUGabundo: can't find any bugs for this problem and not really sure if its KDE or 10.4
<tkoorn> Tscheesy: yes it does, but neither plasma-netbook nor plasma-desktop starts on login
<BUGabundo> robin0800: then yours is another
<yofel> BUGabundo: not quite, as the only nvidia pc that I can afford to reboot doesn't boot right now...
<BluesKaj> I'm surprised all you guys on gnome got wacked too
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: LOL
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: sure is nv; loadModule: "nv"
<BUGabundo> well not funny
<yofel> ^
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: you got an workign sysmte?
<BluesKaj> is it strictly nvidia that's affected by this ?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> that's what I'm trying to figure out
<Viper1432> I'm seeing the "fedora" plymouth slider on normal .12 kernel boot...I get to the gdm, and can even type password...where it hangs.  switching to tty gives screen full of colored numbers and letters and locks.
<BUGabundo> so far I got 4 reports of it
<DSpair> OK, I got my new Lucid machine to boot, but the LVM volumes are not showing up under /dev/mapper. Anyone have a suggestion?
<charlie-tca> I load "nv" and "vesa" both
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, yeah after a whole morning of installing and updating in gnome first
<BUGabundo> Viper1432: that's exactly what I have
<BUGabundo> well not exaclty
<Viper1432> yeah BUGabundo , but that means KMS is going, and guess what nvidia cards do NOT like one little bit?
<robin0800> BluesKaj: I've a laptop with ati graphics
<BUGabundo> I can't change to TTYs
<BUGabundo> I can't do ANYTHING
<Viper1432> the .10 kernel doesn't do that and will at least boot.
<charlie-tca> We do have a fix committed for nvidia drivers, bug 506618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506618 in jockey "Jockey failed to install nvidia current drivers" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506618
<BUGabundo> not even REISUB works
<Tscheesy> tkoorn: the defaults are not done yet - you have to workaround like bbigras2 said
<BUGabundo> Viper1432: I don't have that
<BUGabundo> only -11 and -12
<yofel> BUGabundo: that's the funny part here, I can switch F1-F9 fine, but as getty isn't started I have no terminal *-.-
<Viper1432> BUGabundo,  seriously?  I installed from an alpha2 disc, and then upgraded it once it finished.  So that might be the difference.  I've got .10 and .12
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, try reinstalling from a live cd , but only to / , using the expert/manaul partitoning option , your config files will still be there
<DSpair> OK, I just had to restore the VG Backup
<DSpair> Works now.
<BUGabundo> Viper1432: I tend to remove older kernels
<Viper1432> as .10 works swimmingly, I'd say that whatever changed in relation to the .12 kernel and plymouth is the issue as I can boot the .12 recovery and it works.
<Viper1432> by doing that I'm bypassing the plymouth start up stuff to a root console.
<Viper1432> then manually starting gdm and from there all is fine.
<BUGabundo> Viper1432: on .11 or .12?
<Viper1432> .12
<BUGabundo> and with what driver?
<Viper1432> select the "recovery" option in grub.  when the "what do you want to do" dialog comes up, select net root console.  It will get you to a terminal with networking, and you can go from there.
<BUGabundo> I know all of that
<Viper1432> default AND nvidia BUGabundo .  Tried it with both.  its the only way to get past the plymouth boot up process which is freaking the nvidia cards out.
<BUGabundo> that's what Im using in -11
<BUGabundo> but all I get is VESA
<Crashbit> mm ... sometimes gdm doesn't start with nouveaufb (drm) and nouveau (ddx) ... I'm using NV50 (Geforce 8400GS)
<BUGabundo> -12 won't even stay on X
<Viper1432> you can at least get to the logs that way regardless of video drivers BUGabundo .  That was my point.  sorry.
<BUGabundo> Crashbit: join the  bunch
<yofel> Viper1432: wish that were working... but even that's broken here (I have splash disabled anyway)
<BUGabundo> Viper1432: logs I get easily from recovery
<BUGabundo> no prob there
<BUGabundo> and I 'm using -11 with VESA
<tkoorn> bbigras2: i did a .sh in env and it works like you said. I had the .dektop in there
<BUGabundo> how do you think I got pidgin/irc working ?
<BUGabundo> ehe
<Viper1432> yole, plymouth is happening before "splash", so disabling that wouldn't fix.
<Viper1432> lol BUGabundo
<bbigras2> tkoorn: nice
<bbigras2> Am I the only one having poor performance with KDE 4.4 RC2 netbook remix?
<tkoorn> bbigras2: oops it just segfaulted .... hmmm
<bbigras2> tkoorn: :(
<switchgirl> any plas to build a version of ubuntu with haystack as default?
<tkoorn> bbigras2: anyway, it works a little bit now so that will have to do for now
<tkoorn> bbigras2: thanks for the tip
<bbigras2> tkoorn: yw
<BUGabundo> DARN LUCID IS ALLLLL BROKEN !!!!
 * BUGabundo feels like to change /topic
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, that's why I reverted my laptop to karmic ...gonna stick with it til Lucid lunatic is official
<BUGabundo> LOLOOL
 * BUGabundo /kick BluesKaj back to #ubuntu 
<robin0800> BluesKaj: not sure it's lunatic?
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo, Lucid is ALPHA software - what do you expect?  (personally I have been VERY lucky with Lucid - almost everything working perfectly)
<Viper1432> I just joined the QA proprietary driver testing....looks like my first report is going to just say :  fubar.   hee hee
<BUGabundo> ZykoticK9: me too
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, I still run lucid on my desktop pc
<billybigrigger> haha, just finished downloading and burning alpha 2 for my laptop
<billybigrigger> then started to read this convo
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: DOONNTTT
<billybigrigger> %15 done installing haha
<billybigrigger> better than win7 that was on there
<Viper1432> billybigrigger,  if you're don't have an nvidia card you probably will be okay.  My ati based lappie is running perfectly with alpha 2 and updates.
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: get dvd or daily from 3 days ago
<robin0800> Viper1432: min isn't
<BUGabundo> that's fine
<BUGabundo> Viper1432: reboot
 * BUGabundo laughs
<Viper1432> of course my "ati" is old and probably using vesa/mesa, but its working.  heh heh.
<Viper1432> I hadn't even bothered as compiz and effects are working fine on it.
<Viper1432> its the main x2 dualcore nvidia gtx260oc that is borked.  :D
<BluesKaj> robin0800, well i prefer lunatic to the lamenamegame canical plays :)
<BUGabundo> I WANT VESA AT FULL RESOL
<BluesKaj> err caonoical
<robin0800> Viper1432: startx still works here
<Viper1432> robin0800,  nods.
<Viper1432> I was expecting things to go squishy with kms+plymouth for startup though, so I'm not sussed.  it'll get sorted.
<robin0800> Can you disable plymouth?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> robin0800: lets PURGE it
 * BUGabundo lookg
 * yofel is just purging it...
<BluesKaj> Viper1432, compiz , why bother with it , desktop effects is almost as much fun and alot lighter on the cpu
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> lets kill Lucid experience
 * BUGabundo stabs BluesKaj
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, "desktop effects" = compiz
<BUGabundo> I Love my 3D
<BluesKaj> lucid hears voices ...it's alunatic
<Viper1432> BluesKaj,  I prefer the 'cube'...and so far, the difference in ram/cpu usage between "desktop effects" and compiz on lucid is very minimal.
<BUGabundo> I need the Expose
<BUGabundo> zoom
<Viper1432> and ZykoticK9  is correct.  I was actually referring to the full load using the CSSM app and the fusion-icon vs. the "appearance" settings.
<BUGabundo> and I like the app flipping
<DSpair> Yay!!! Up and running on Lucid with LVM volumes!!
<BUGabundo> lucky you DSpair
<BUGabundo> now time break X
<DSpair> BUGabundo: Yeah, it was a PAIN!
<BluesKaj> Viper1432, the cube works fine on my setup, no separate compiz installed ...maybe it's integrated into desktopeffects as you implied
<Viper1432> oh frack. sigh.  I've got to fix grub for my Arch partition again. dammit.  Oh well.  alpha testing means just that.  lol.  BluesKaj ...compiz IS installed if you're using any desktop effects.
<BUGabundo> default compiz doesn't enable CUBE
<BUGabundo> it use walls
<BluesKaj> Viper1432, ok ,din't realize that  ;0
<Viper1432> :)  its all good.
<Viper1432> But yeah, compiz in the default install uses the 'wall'.  you can install a basic effects chooser, or you can install the CSSM which gives access to all the bells/n/whistles.  (plus the fusion-icon which I love.)
<BUGabundo> don't even get me start with Firefox 3.7b2 MUAUAUA
<switchgirl> anyone know about haystack?
<BUGabundo> switchgirl: ?
<Viper1432> switchgirl,  isn't that some big fat guy?  oh sorry....heh heh, was reading Stephen King's "IT" recently.  :D
<switchgirl> BUGabundo: encryption
<BluesKaj> Viper1432, it's cool that the effects work so well on this elcheapo acer extensa 4630Z lappy :)
<Viper1432> BluesKaj,  I had Arch on my compaq x1000 as default as it worked very smoothly on this 7 year old laptop...but the new lucid is actually as fast.  I was shocked.
 * BUGabundo wonders if he can install older nvidia / xorg
<BluesKaj> right Viper1432 , lets hope this latest prob is fixed soon
<Viper1432> I love ubuntu's community and ppa's and wide support, but I freaking love how fast arch is normally.  Lucid, even with alpha issues, is the first 'buntu that has shocked me with its speed.
<Viper1432> BluesKaj,  oh it will get fixed.  Been here/done this in the testing stages of things since the warty days, and it always gets sussed out.
<BUGabundo> Viper1432: you know what sucks about this earlier testing:
<BUGabundo> FIXES NOTHING
<BUGabundo> lol
<Viper1432> lol.
<BUGabundo> cause it gonna happen again in on month
<BUGabundo> the only reason I keep doing 6 months of devel release
<Viper1432> yep, right up to the betas...and even then occasionally something will go splat.  But then again....you was warned compadre'.  heh heh
<BUGabundo> is so I can keep up with changes, help it be seen from a common user POV
<Viper1432> nods
<billybigrigger> ok here is a question..
<BUGabundo> help users of stable release, cause I know what doesn't work
<BUGabundo> and one more very special reason:
<BUGabundo> THIS GUYS AROUND
<billybigrigger> is there any ati tools like nvidia-settings??? this laptop is the first i've used from amd/ati in years
<BUGabundo> awesome community
<virtuald> billybigrigger: amdcccle for the proprietary driver
 * BUGabundo feels ignored :\
<virtuald> o.o
<virtuald> Hi bugabundo! *group hug*
 * virtuald looks for the group
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, yes there is , forgotten what it's called now, radeonhd or something
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: if you get that working, do you mind filling a bug?
<BUGabundo> on the .Desktop file failing to use gksudo
<billybigrigger> i will most definitely do that
<Viper1432> billybigrigger,  I don't know about the open source side, but the fglrx drivers have one.  what virtuald  said.  And with the open source side, I believe most of the settings would be handled under preferences/screen.  but guessing.
<BUGabundo> I keep forgeting to do so, when I'm on an ATI system
 * BluesKaj avoids group hugs ...don' want to hurt anyone :)
<Viper1432> off ta make coffee.  have fun with the bugs!  :D
 * BUGabundo pictures BluesKaj as a 120KGs guys
<BUGabundo> *guy
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, you're close :)
<billybigrigger> anything like vdpau for radeon's yet?
 * BUGabundo is afraid
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: nop
<billybigrigger> damn
<BUGabundo> well wrong
<BUGabundo> they have it
<billybigrigger> but it sucks?
<BUGabundo> but only only two series
<billybigrigger> like everything else ati? tehehe
<BUGabundo> don't know which
<BUGabundo> mid range HD series
<billybigrigger> m880g mobility radeon 4200
<BUGabundo> I do know Win driver does it on W7
<BUGabundo> no idea what's the state of linux drivers
<BUGabundo> being AMD: sucks (?)
<penguin42> opensource drivers for Radeon are working OK now
 * penguin42 is using them on an 4350
<BUGabundo> WTF
<BUGabundo> even VESA is grumping ....
<virtuald> http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<virtuald> still no GL 2.0 :(
 * BUGabundo dumps X and goes to CLI mode
<virtuald> :>
<BUGabundo> oh wait... we don't have a function >800px TTY
<virtuald> say what?
<virtuald> i had a 1280x1024 or something framebuffer console on r5xx
<virtuald> but am on intel now
<BUGabundo> don't have that since gutsy or so
<virtuald> o.o
<virtuald> with kms..
 * yofel had frambuffers until grub2 came...
<robin0800> Fixed for me changed log in greeter to one that actually contains the files
<yofel> the intel driver has a frambuffer now though, thanks to kms
<virtuald> how do i check the framebuffer resolution?
<penguin42> fbset
<BUGabundo> My current Desktop: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/X.png
<BUGabundo> go, smile now
<robin0800> BluesKaj: it would appear that the default new log in greeter that is called has no login files
<yofel> BUGabundo: LOL
<BUGabundo> yofel: would love to see your's non working haha
<yofel> ok... purged plymouth and now it boots again
<yofel> and KDM is broken -.-
<robin0800> yofel: fixed kdm see above
<yofel> tells me something about "can't open theme file..."
<BUGabundo> I purged plymouth
<BUGabundo> will try to reboot NOW
<BUGabundo> was waiting for later
<BUGabundo> but I can't use this like that
<yofel> at least I've got my ttys back
<BUGabundo> so if I'm not back in 5 min, it was even worse
<robin0800> yofel: change log in greeter files are missing in that default one
<BUGabundo> WISH ME LUCK
<BUGabundo> pleanty of it
<charlie-tca> good luck!
<BluesKaj> robin0800, yeah i still get the gnome login page , because I tried to rescue my setup by installing gnome desktop environment
<yofel> robin0800: how do I do that?
<yofel> BluesKaj: well, change from gdm to kdm?
<BluesKaj> robin0800, but I'm back on kde , I removed kubuntu-desktop , but have kdm after updating
<yofel> ah, found it
<BUGabundo> WOOR
<robin0800> yofel: get a tty prompt startx then settings logon you will find that theme willnot be listed becausre its not complete
<charlie-tca> well, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> expression FAIL
<BluesKaj> mine is a strnage round about fix , migh not work for everyone :)
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<BUGabundo> got my X back
<BUGabundo> no idea what driver I'm using
 * BUGabundo checks xorg.o.log
<charlie-tca> but something might have worked?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: yeah, removing plymouth
<BUGabundo> LOL
 * BUGabundo wonders if installing nvidia again is a good ideia
<BUGabundo> well kmail/kontact is broken, *again*
<BUGabundo> sigh
<BUGabundo> 		Driver	"nv"
<BluesKaj> od tho , I removed gnome and the ubuntu login page is still there :)
<charlie-tca> it works, doesn't it
<yofel> BluesKaj: you *do* have kdm in /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<yofel> "/usr/bin/kdm"
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<charlie-tca> I even upgraded my bios today in hopes of getting nvidia to work.
<BluesKaj> yofel, yes i do
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: eheeh
<yofel> robin0800: ok thx, kdm back working :)
<yofel> BluesKaj: odd...
<BluesKaj> yofel, wait ..lemme check the desktop
<charlie-tca> They had 17 upgrades since I bought the motherboard!
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: WOW
<BUGabundo> I got ZERO
<BUGabundo> and its buggy
<charlie-tca> heh
 * BUGabundo hates OEM support, loves freedom of assembly
<charlie-tca> it did not help, either
<BUGabundo> ♺ @qense: @bugabundo How did you get those #IRC channel tabs in #Empathy?
<BUGabundo> @qense easy $ sudo aptitude install pidgin pidgin-plugins
 * BUGabundo lauths
<BluesKaj> yofel, ihave kdm , also gdmsetup, but no gdm
<Guest22824> anyone know anything about pureedge
<bjsnider> nvidia-current works fine
<yofel> ok, my desktop seems to work fine again now... :D
<yofel> BluesKaj: er, huh? if you don't have gdm you shouldn't get the gnome login page...
<BUGabundo> yofel: with close driver?
<yofel> BUGabundo: Installed: 190.53-0ubuntu14 --- GeForce 7300GT
<BluesKaj> yofel, i just checked /etc/X11/default-display-manager and it's gdm .. strange eh ? :)
<yofel> BluesKaj: that's what I said :P
<BUGabundo> yofel: without plymouth right?
<yofel> BUGabundo: and it's kernel -12-generic, plymouth purged right
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> so it's a plymouth bug
<BUGabundo> darn
<BluesKaj> yeah, well I'm on my laptop right now -karmic , whereas my desktop is in the den which is the lucid machine
<BUGabundo> jockey can't find a sublti driver :(
<BluesKaj> yofel, I'm not getting out of my easy chair to check the destop / lucid again for a while. :)
<yofel> ^^
<BUGabundo> yofel: nvidia-current enough?
<yofel> enough?
<yofel> should be
<BUGabundo> we got SO MANY nvidia packages
<BUGabundo> it confuses me
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> pulse auto-muting main output device is getting annoying...
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -l nvi* | wc -l > 31
<BUGabundo> I find that a tiny bit too much
<BUGabundo> but it could just be me
<yofel> actually use nvid* (there is a package called nvi)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, dpkg -l "nvid*" |grep ^ii | wc -l makes more sense to me
 * yofel thought BUGabundo was talking about available nvidia packages, not installed ones...
<BUGabundo> yofel: not in here $ dpkg -l nvi* | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/370508/
<BUGabundo> yofel: that's available
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, we have so many packages just to support all the closed crap people are using out there ;)
<coz_> you know guys I also tried installing nvidia's driver from their site but it froze the system    just thought I would mention that
<BUGabundo> coz_: DON'T DO THAT
<yofel> does the nvidia driver from the site actually work now that we use alternatives?
<BUGabundo> coz_: I think we figured the bug is in plymouth
<BUGabundo> I must update my bug :\
<kklimonda> yofel, it didn't when alpha2 was released
<BUGabundo> bug 518058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518058 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "[lucid] system freezes after GDM with nvidia and 2.6.32-12" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518058
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, but kde doesn't use plymouth
<yofel> BluesKaj: actually it does
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: your kde doesn't freeze like us
<coz_> BUGabundo,  oh   mm ok
<BluesKaj> yofel, it does ?
<kklimonda> yofel, and does it really make sense to use upstream driver instead of the one provided by Ubuntu? we don't support some nvidia cards?
<yofel> hm, then again, I'm not sure
<yofel> kklimonda: I was just wondering, I know we don't support the driver from the site
 * kklimonda actually hopes that ubuntu devs are going to make it even harder to install nvidia/ati drivers from their site..
<yofel> BluesKaj: is 'ubuntu-standard' installed on kubuntu? That's the package that recommends plymouth right now
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: its not.
<bjsnider> you cannot install the nvidia driver using nvidia's installer anymore without removing jockey and a bunch of other stuff
<kklimonda> it is hard enough to help people who use drivers tested by us.
<BUGabundo> its been like that since I recall
<kklimonda> bjsnider, thank god
<yofel> bjsnider: good :)
<bjsnider> we will have the drivers packaged ourselves to avoid all of the problems that happen with the nvidia installer
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, no but I got a dialog box saying /usr/share/kdm/apps etc could not be found
<yofel> BluesKaj: me too, see what robin0800 said a while ago
<BluesKaj> right
<kklimonda> bjsnider, and what are we going to do when nvidia release a new version and people start trying to install it to "fix" something? :/
<bjsnider> it won't work. the installer will not run
<bjsnider> it will be packaged by me or someone in a ppa
<bjsnider> probably multiple ppas
<kklimonda> bjsnider, you underestimate people
<BluesKaj> yofel, i think you're right , plymouth seems to be included in the latest kde4 series
<kklimonda> they are going to create custom scripts, dozens incompatible PPAs and god knows what else :)
<bjsnider> look, if they want to wreck their systems, fine. i say let them. they'll have only themselves to blame
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo, i just restarted and on first attempt GDM did freeze but using alt+sysrq+k gdm restart and i was able to log in -- do you get the same thing?
<bjsnider> what will happen is they'll pooch their systems to the point that they'll have to wipe & reload
<yofel> BluesKaj: I know the kubuntu devs want to use plymouth for lucid, they just don't quite get the time to do something with it
<BluesKaj> yofel, well, what does is actually do , like a hidden boot manager or....?
<BluesKaj> is=it
<yofel> dunno, I know it's used for the boot splash, but I never looked into it more
<BluesKaj> ok
<yofel> Fedora uses it
<BluesKaj> bah fedora :)
<BUGabundo> ZykoticK9: I can't make sysreq+k to work here
<yofel> !plymouth
<yofel> doesn't exist ^^
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> yofel: that's our bug LOLOL
<BUGabundo> its a gosth
<BluesKaj> yofel, , BUGabundo the !plymouth prompt doesn't work in any other ubuntu chats either
<yofel> yep, ubottu simply doesn't know anything about plymouth
 * BUGabundo tries to start FF 3.6 with 3.7 profile until nitghtly tools upgrades
<BUGabundo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> doesn't seem to work
<Viper1432> bjsnider,  I'm going to have to disagree with your assessment about pooching systems.  I've been using the nvidia drivers and the BETA nvidia drivers for years.  I've never "pooched" my system.  For some of us, testing the latest nvidia drivers are as important as testing ubuntu for certain things.  Forcing us to wait for ppa's that may or may not be updated on time is not a solution.  Not griping, just another viewpoint.
<BUGabundo> yofel: going terribly OT and NSFW I think this is the cause: http://posterous.com/getfile/files.posterous.com/insight/ebp0umMBBZvJrZBVgxazDvce6Ip1fnJCraV3iCcdk4dItGdZgljEet9MlyMC/jamie.jpg
<yofel> rofl
 * BUGabundo hides
<BluesKaj> gawd ...santa nude
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, i recognise that guy
<chrisccoulson> i think it's my dad
<chrisccoulson> lol
<BUGabundo> oh nasty
<BUGabundo> get me in a show recording :o
<BluesKaj> his face looks like our lead singer's....the rest i don't know :)
<ZykoticK9> anyone happen to have a solution to Handbrake interface not working?  A forum post, involving the GTK developer is at http://forum.handbrake.fr/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=14879&p=71050&hilit=10.04#p71050
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: you got a band?
<BUGabundo> let me guess: you are the drums guy
<BUGabundo> metal?
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, yeah a jam rock/blues band , been around for about 15 yrs
<BUGabundo> something I can listen too?
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> my FLOSS and Android classes are picking up. got over 15 students :D
<BluesKaj> we just have fun , it's not real serious ...played some gigs
<BluesKaj> yeah, BUGabundo , I'm a drummer :0
<BUGabundo> hihihi
<BUGabundo> I knew it
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, FLOSS?
<BUGabundo> @linuxfoundation: Linus: "I broke down and bought a Nexus One last week." http://bit.ly/d6O7Tn
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: Free/Libre Open Source Soft
<BUGabundo> if *you* don't know that, I'm doing something very wrong
<bjsnider> Viper1432, xorg was changed in lucid to use alternatives, which the nvidia installer doesn't. if you remove key parts of the system to use the nvidia-installer in lucid, you will pooch it.
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, I'm not very "informed" about phones etc and other gadgets. I own a cell phone but it's just another phone to me , not a lifestyle statement ;)
<bjsnider> i don't own a cell phone or any other handheld device
<Viper1432> bjsnider, I didn't say that wasn't the case NOW, I'm talking about a longer term more reasonable solution.  PPA's are fine and dandy...IF they are maintained, but I've seen a lot of the "abandoned" in the ppa department, so that was me being skeptical.
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: you live in alasca or soemthing ?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i don't want a damned electronic device telling me what to do
<BUGabundo> then shutdown your PC, tv, washing machine
<bjsnider> Viper1432, my ppa and xorg-edgers will not be abandoned
<bjsnider> i tel those devices what to do
<Viper1432> bjsnider, My bet is that nvidia will adjust their installer to deal with ubuntu's changes.  I'm not trying to disparage "you", but the first letter in PPA = "personal", and that doesn't equal officially supported.
<bjsnider> xorg-edgers is maintinaed by the xorg devs
<Viper1432> doesn't matter.  ppa's are not "official".  They aren't designed to be.
<penguin42> they're personal!
<bjsnider> official driver updates have to get past the SRU team, which is why they don't usually end up getting into the distro archive. so they're put in ppas instead
<Viper1432> Like I said, my bet is that nvidia will update their installer to deal with the lucid changes...they have already begun mentioning the changes to lucid  in the nvforums.  Not worried about it over here.  But its cool that there are alternatives such as the edgers ppa.
<Viper1432> besides, worst WORST case scenario on my end is that its all buggered and not fixed....I switch to Arch as my primary distro and live happily ever.....er....well to the next "-Syu".  heh heh
<bjsnider> even if they change the installer it still won't work. it has been disabled in ubuntu.
<kklimonda> bjsnider, how can ubuntu prevent nvidia/ati from creating the installer that works with lucid?
<kklimonda> ubuntu devs*
<Viper1432> funny.  the word "disabled" feels a bit like, oh...I don't know....a closed source application.  And I'm thinkiing that if you were right....then its time to start thinking about another distro.  But I don't think you're right.  It might be "disabled" now in alpha for testing bug fixing, but we shall see what happens down the road.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: talking to them ?
<bjsnider> the nvidia installer has ubuntu extensions in it, as a result of a request. those extensions can be used by jockey to block the installer from being used
<kklimonda> great
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, I've never really had much luck with talking to nvidia ;)
<bjsnider> the nvidia installer is blocked as long as jockey is in there. jockey is a core ubuntu app
<bjsnider> a clever user could circumvent the blockage, but it would result in a big fat "no x screens found" error, or the like
<bjsnider> Viper1432, http://paste.ubuntu.com/370402/
<bjsnider> those file were left behind even with the --uninstall option by the nvidia installer
<bjsnider> most of those files anyway
<Viper1432> Look, I really don't know who you are bjsnider , or what your place in the ubuntu ecosystem is, but if ubuntu starts restricting folks from using what they WANT TO USE, especially gamers who sometimes NEED the latest/greatest drivers, then there will be screaming in the streets methinks.
<BUGabundo> any DNS experts around ?
<bjsnider> there's no "if" about it
<Viper1432> Oh and bjsnider , nvidia separated out the VDPAU stuff from the nvidia driver awhile back.  vdpau is considered a separate package, so its understandable that those files would remain after an uninstall.
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I wouldn't go that far - but ask the question
<BUGabundo> penguin42: pvt
<Viper1432> bjsnider,  this thread has more info on the vdpau stuff.  page 3 for info on vdpau versioning. http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=138880
<bjsnider> no it isn't. they were installed by the nvidia installer, so that should remove them.
<Viper1432> as I said, that thread has more info regarding the vdpau stuff.  I'm outta here for a bit.
<Volkodav> регион
<BluesKaj> !ru | Volkodav
<ubottu> Volkodav: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: one of this days we are going to offend someone with the wrong language :D
<BluesKaj> well, it's probly already happened , BUGabundo
<kklimonda> grr, kvm uses way too much cpu :/
<Bookman> Can anyone else access the java application on the following page: http://members.cox.net/javacoco/
<yofel> Bookman: the site crashed ffx
<yofel> *here
<ZykoticK9> Bookman, doesn't crash Chrome but it isn't working either
<Bookman> yofel, hmm, mine just has text, no crash or no application.  It used to work.
<void^_> works for me, IcedTea6 1.7 (6b17-1.7-1ubuntu1) amd64
<Bookman> void^_, I will try that, thanks.
<Bookman> Thanks to those that also tried!
<ZykoticK9> void^_, Bookman i have the same version of Icedtea and doesn't work for me in FF?
<Bookman> ZykoticK9, hmm, yes I'm using FF
<ZykoticK9> Bookman, it does work!  reopened window and it was there!
<Bookman> ZykoticK9, promising!  I am just downloading icedtea
<Bookman> Woohoo!  Glorious 8 bit green screen is alive!  Thanks everyone.
<bjsnider> 8 bit green screen
<Bookman> For the CoCo yes.
<Bookman> Here is another site that would be great to be able to use: http://www.virtualapple.org/
<BUGabundo> Bookman: works in Chromium
 * charlie-tca thinking "how nice, green screen"? Real happy not to have a green screen no more.
 * penguin42 always preferred the amber crts
<Bookman> charlie-tca, nostalgia
<charlie-tca> not all of us had amber; always wanted one, though
<Bookman> BUGabundo, did you actually try an application?
<BUGabundo> no
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo, that's surprising in Google Chrome I'm getting "Installation Procedure for Chrome 4 (Linux) / Unfortunately, it is not supported yet :=("
<BUGabundo> just opened the site
<Bookman> BUGabundo, yeah, I should have specified, sorry about that.
<BUGabundo> ZykoticK9: chromium dev v5
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo, did you open a game?
<BUGabundo> I tried
<BUGabundo> but I'm confused/lost
<BUGabundo> aahh
<BUGabundo> success
<BUGabundo> but audio is soooo lame
<Bookman> BUGabundo, you got a game to load?
<Bookman> Wow, Chromium is fast.  I've never tried it before.
<BUGabundo> loaded several
<ZykoticK9> Bookman, i have been a fan of Firefox since it was called Firebird - but I have totally switched to Chrome now (and have much less browsing issues then with FF)
<BUGabundo> but mouse is not the best tool for it
<Bookman> ZykoticK9, I'm going to give it a shot for awhile!
<Bookman> BUGabundo, you are using Chromium to play the games?  What version?  What  version of Ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> ZykoticK9: change to chromium instead
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 5.0.319.0~svn20100206r38290-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo, prior to Google releasing Chrome for linux that's what i used
<penguin42> sometime in the last 2 weeks flash on chromium has got less stable than in firefox
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, i'm not having issues with Chrome
 * penguin42 should try it
<Bookman> Ah, Chromium does not playback youtube videos though.  At least not on my install.
<ZykoticK9> Bookman, probably after install(or reinstalling) flashplugin-installer it will
<Bookman> ZykoticK9, but they work under FF
<ZykoticK9> Bookman, PLUS with Chromium you can use the YouTube HTML5 video beta (youtube.com/html5 for info)
<ZykoticK9> Bookman, if you installed Chromium after flash perhaps it doesn't work - just guessing
<BUGabundo> youtube wfm Bookman
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: Oh cool, didn't know how to do that
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, no fullscreen :(
<penguin42> 1/27/2010: Fullscreen support enabled (if supported by browser).
<penguin42> hmm I'm just getting the spinny
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, not all videos work!
<penguin42> hmph
<Bookman> hmmm, reinstall of flash did not work.  Video starts then just a white space remains.  I can hear the audio though.
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, where do you see the Fullscreen supported message?  on yt/html5 it's still saying "Fullscreen is not supported"
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: that was on yt/html5
<Bookman> But it I click the pop out window it plays fine!
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, i'm blind "Updates!" - gotcha
<penguin42> and fullscreen does work! Interestingly again only in separate window
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-07
<ZykoticK9> fullscreen :)
<DJOtter> Hey everyone, while troubleshooting a apache problem I deleted the default files in /etc/apache2/sites-available ? I tried a reinstall in apt but did add them back
<Bookman> BUGabundo, I still cannot figure out how you got that apple site to work.
<BUGabundo> Bookman: what apple ?
<BUGabundo> the game site?
<Bookman> BUGabundo, yes
<BUGabundo> I still have the old java plugin from SUN
<Bookman> BUGabundo, ah, got you.
<penguin42> I wish plymouth and mountall gave useful debug
<BUGabundo> do you need an hammer penguin42
<DanaG1> heh, plymouth doesn't do anything for my system.  literally does nothing.
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I was just trying my own kernel build again
<BUGabundo> DanaG1: I get a _nice_ 3 color bar in mine
<BUGabundo> for 2 seconds
<DanaG1> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22239
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22239 in plymouth general "improve console= handling" [Normal,New]
<DanaG1> On my system, it doesn't even TRY to draw the splash screen.
<ripps> Does anybody know how to install groundcontrol in Lucid? It seems to look for a couple python-lazr packages that aren't in the repos
<kklimonda> ripps, you can't currently
<ripps> kklimonda: okay
<Bookman> Anyone know of a good old fashioned side scrolling game?  I tried the Abe's Aventure one but it only comes up with a black screen and I have to power cycle to get out of it.
<kermiac> sonic?
<BUGabundo> kermiac: LOL
 * kermiac chuckles
<kermiac> couldn't resist
<yofel> side scrolling game? er... supertux?
<Bookman> yofel, supertux also has graphical problems
<yofel> then I somehow doubt that it's the games fault...
<BUGabundo> kermiac: now you made me nostalgic and I want to play it :(
<ripps> Hmm... indicator applet doesn't hide empathy anymore. I liked that feature
<Bookman> yofel, ok
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo, use GensGS ;)
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> I should
<BUGabundo> tried to put loki in it... FAILED :(
 * BUGabundo cries
<kermiac> hey BUGabundo there's an opensonic or something similar around
<yofel> Bookman: then again, haven't played it in a while, so maybe it broke in the meanwhile
<BUGabundo> kermiac: link me up
<kermiac> http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fopensnc.sourceforge.net%2F&rct=j&q=open+sonic&ei=fxRuS_yWCYvi7AOljvC3DQ&usg=AFQjCNHf6ZdoaLy-nrsfFau_Ja3lmEnqBA
<kermiac> oops
<kermiac> stupid google
<kermiac> http://opensnc.sourceforge.net/home/index.php
<yofel> hm, auto-url-shorening would be a nice IRC Client feature :D
<yofel> *shortening
 * kermiac agrees
<BUGabundo> yofel: ohh there are a few that do it
<BUGabundo> I have a friend that has it on his
<kermiac> u remember what client he uses? I'm using quassel atm due to client - server goodness
<BUGabundo> no, bad memory
<BUGabundo> let me ask him
<BUGabundo> don't expect RT reply
<Bookman> Any other scrollers to try?
<BUGabundo> kermiac: thanks for the link. ppa added, game installing
<kermiac> gotta have a look through the qauassel scripts page, surely someone's made a url-shortner script
<kermiac> np BUGabundo - if you're anything like me it is VERY addictive, lol
<BUGabundo> try snailmail
<BUGabundo> or akinator
<BUGabundo> I can't even visit that site, I get hooked
 * kermiac grins
<Bookman> Man, every game I try, full black screen.
<kermiac> graphics issue?
<Bookman> Kind of obvious :)
<kermiac> yeah, I've got a knack for stating the obvious at times :)
<kermiac> what card u running?
<Bookman> ATI Radeon XPress 200M
<Bookman> Works fine with everything else
<kermiac> you got the opensource or proprietory drivers installed? also, u running lucid or karmic? I'll try to reproduce on my ati machine
<Bookman> I'm running an updated 10.04.  I'm also running the opensource (default) grafics driver
<Bookman> I can run Compiz with no issues.  Very fast actually.  Video is also not a problem.
<kermiac> I've not had much luck with the opensource ati drivers... you thought about installing catalyst drivers? 10.1 was released a cpl days ago
<Bookman> kermiac, scared to.  Not sure if they will work and be stable with 10.04
<kermiac> ok Bookman, I'm just wating for my lucid vm to finish updates & I'll be a guinea pig for you :)
<Bookman> kermiac, that would be just awesome!
<Bookman> This is not a production machine, but it is wireless only.
<Bookman> That can cause many problems
<kermiac> no probs - that's the beauty of vmware. gotta luv snapshots
<kermiac> hmm
<kermiac> anyone had issues with the latest grub update
<kermiac> can't seem to get past configureing grub-pc
<kermiac> there's an option to "continue without installing grub" but that sounds dangerous
<kermiac> btw - this is in lucid
<Bookman> I always get mixed up by the names
<kermiac> nvm, that was the only option that would let me get past it
<kermiac> lucid = 10.04
<DanaG> I don't need url shortening; all I need is for google to stop mangling the stupid URLs!
<kermiac> I just chose to continue without installing otherwise it refused to continue the upgrade. will see what happends with a reboot
<Bookman> Yeah, I understand the naming....I've been messing around since 7.10, whatever that was!
 * kermiac agrees with DanaG
<ZykoticK9> kermiac, thanks for the Open Sonic link BTW - it's pretty cool (but i can't play fullscreen :( as I'm running twinview and there doesn't appear to be an option for 1280x1024 which would auto shutoff one monitor) but thanks man
<kermiac> no probs ZykoticK9 :)
<kermiac> well, choosing to continue didn't kill it. rebooted without any issues :)
<kermiac> I'm just rebooting again with lucid hdd. I'll let u know how the catalyst driver goes Bookman
<Bookman> kermiac, awesome, thanks!
<kermiac> np
<Bookman> I'm watching Space 1999 in the meantime!
<Bookman> Love retro
<kermiac> yup, gotta luv retro movies!
<Bookman> Ultra futuristic when I saw it for the first time
<Bookman> Damn doors still do not open by themselves!
<ripps> Is there some way to hide the empathy tray icon, It kinda clashes with my theme. I want to keep it hidden until I call empathy from the indicator-applet
<kermiac> bah, just killed grub on my lucid hdd. gunna have to do a re-install. totally user error :(
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> I blame kermiac for my lost time
<Jeruvy> did it succeed? ;)
 * kermiac chuckles
<kermiac> i warned you BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> got stuck after a several levels
<BUGabundo> reminds me of the time spent playing x-moto
<kermiac> now who's being nostalgic? I have very fond memories of x-moto :)
<Bookman> kermiac, well?  Did it work?  I've downloaded the latest X200 driver but it is dated March of last year
<kermiac> re-install's at 80% Bookman, will be able to test soon
<kermiac> I foobarred my install - but not due to catalyst driver, due to me being stupid, lol
<Bookman> Perfectamundo
<kermiac> at least we know it'll be a fresh install, lol
<BUGabundo> kermiac: what did you do?
<BUGabundo> very few things can't be repaired
<kermiac> left a ghost cd from work in the drive & it automatically wipes the hdd & starts installing stuff. Like I said - totally my fault
<kermiac> anyway. got the fresh install now :)
<arand> That's a nasty CD...
<kermiac> yup, I forgot it was in there from when I was doing work stuff earlier today :(
<kermiac> oh well, lesson learned
<BUGabundo> eheh
<kermiac> rebooting now after installing ati driver Bookman
<BUGabundo> yeah that's makes it hard to restore
<kermiac> yeah, that it does
<Bookman> Good luck kermiac
<kermiac> not looking good. I just remembered reading that lucid is running X.Org Server 1.7.x & the catalyst drivers don't support it
<kermiac> I think I just remembered the hard way though, lol
<kermiac> lemme see if i can find the link
<kermiac> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nzk1MQ
<kermiac> yup, the catalyst drivers are no good yet Bookman. Glad i checked it out before you installed
<kermiac> sorry for getting your hopes up
<kermiac> oh well, that's it from me for now
<kermiac> I'm off to go do some outside work. see you all later :)
<Bookman> I appreciate the trial on my behalf!  Thanks a ton.
<kermiac> no probs Bookman I'm just glad I decided to try before killing your system, lol
<kermiac> wish I had remembered about that link earlier, lol
<Bookman> Can you recover kermiac?
<kermiac> yeah, it's no probs. Only takes 10 - 15mins to re-install. It's not my main system so it's all good
<kermiac> i could recover but it's probably not worth the hassle when re-installing is a much simpler option
<BUGabundo> time to head to bed
<BUGabundo> cu tomorrow
<kermiac> anyway, I've gotta get some work done outside before it decides to rain again. cya later
<kermiac> bye BUGabundo have fun with sonic :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<ChogyDan> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ChogyDan> are the dailys down?
<ZykoticK9> ChogyDan, working here
<ChogyDan> ZykoticK9: really?  where did you get it?  I got it yesterday, and it failed to install
<ChogyDan> now today, it doesnt seem to be there.   ?
<ZykoticK9> ChogyDan, OH i thought you where asking if the site was down.  sorry
<ChogyDan> ya, the site is there, but I don't see the iso.  O well!
<ZykoticK9> ChogyDan, if i go into the Source directory i see a lucid-src-1.iso is that it? i just went with Alpha2 myself
<ChogyDan> ZykoticK9: 2.5g  :)   I bet that is the source.
<ZykoticK9> ChogyDan, sure enough - sorry - i have no ideas
<ChogyDan> thats ok, thanks for the effort
<Damascene> I've downloaded Alpha 2. and I did some updates. after some updates It will be beta on my machine right?
<ChogyDan> Damascene: in theory, when beta gets out of course
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, Beta1 doesn't come out for a while
<Damascene> may I ask, why did you say "in theory"?
<ChogyDan> bugs, thought I've never had much of an issue
<yofel> well, it should update to beta just fine...
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, FYI 19 more days until Alpha 3, and 40 more days until Beta 1
<Damascene> I see. is there to know that from my system? like a command or something
<Damascene> I see thank you
<Damascene> *is there any way
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, any way to know what exactly?
<Damascene> if I'm using alpha or beta
<yofel> Damascene: not really, as those are just artificial milestones to make planning easier
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, i don't think so it just says "development version" or something righ tnow
<yofel> usually just make sure you have all updates installed and check the schedule where we are right now
<Damascene> thank you all. I've to go know.
<Damascene> *now
<Damascene> :)
<ZykoticK9> I'm having an issue with "gnome-screenshot" and would like to submit a bug, but "ubuntu-bug gnome-screenshot" tells me that "Package gnome-screenshot does not exist" should I be using just Gnome as bug source?
<crimsun> ubuntu-bug gnome-utils
<crimsun> i.e., the gnome-utils binary package provides /usr/bin/gnome-screenshot
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, thanks - may i asked how you where able to find the parent package?
<crimsun> I used dlocate, but you can use dpkg -S or apt-file
<crimsun> or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, thanks
<crimsun> or, !find /usr/bin/gnome-screenshot
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, that's a lot of options
<crimsun> (or not, I may have screwed the syntax)
<legodude> hi everyone, in dolphin all of the folder icons have now been replaced by printers?
<billybigrigger> which driver should i be using for an ati mobility 4200hd?
<RAOF> ati
<billybigrigger> can't tell what im using, as i have no xorg.conf
<RAOF> Then you're using the correct driver.
<RAOF> You can find out what you're using by checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RAOF> Or opening System->Administration->Log File Viewer & checking Xorg.0.log there.
<billybigrigger> just a bunch of (II) RADEON(0): Modeline
<billybigrigger> not much info
<ZykoticK9> billybigrigger, "lspci -nnk" might be of some assistance < just learned that command tonight, well the -nnk part anyway
<billybigrigger> nice command
<billybigrigger> well nice flag i should say haha
<billybigrigger> kernel driver in use: radeon kernel modules: radeon
<RAOF> billybigrigger: Searching for “driver” in Xorg.0.log will find you the various drivers X is using.
<RAOF> You'll be using ati, which is an alias for radeon.
<rww> billybigrigger: If you have a bunch of RADEON lines in your Xorg.0.log, you're using xserver-xorg-video-radeon.
<RAOF> As I understand it, there's no particularly good reason to use anything but radeon.
<rww> fglrx has better 3D support for some cards. fglrx is also a pain in the backside and I loathe it. I'd recommend radeon almost always.
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  What I actually meant was “there's no particularly good reason to use radeonhd over radeon”.  There are obvious reasons to use fglrx.
<ZykoticK9> with Lucid it is becoming even more clear Nvidia is the gfx of choice for linux (or ubuntu anyway)
<rww> ZykoticK9: xserver-xorg-video-radeon is getting better each release. R6xx cards (including the one I use) now have basic 3D support using the Free driver. I'll stick with ATI myself.
<RAOF> Why?  Because there'll be a basic-functionality nouveau package?
<hifi> R600 works fine for me
<ZykoticK9> rww, RAOF lucid introduces not only the Nouveau driver, but special nvidia support (3 drives simultaneously installed)
<skydrome> anyone use linux putty?
<hifi> why would we
<skydrome> cant seem to get it to paste into putty screen
<skydrome> idk why you would, but i use it
<hifi> why do you use it
<skydrome> stores a lot of sessions
<skydrome> easy to click on one and load it
<skydrome> answering questions with questions...
<hifi> bad habit
<hifi> but it's natural when you think someone is doing something stupid
<hifi> though, you have a good point
<skydrome> ok sherlock holmes
<skydrome> anyone else?
<ZykoticK9> skydrome, i use putty if i'm in a windows environment, but in linux i just stick to the regular terminal (i create shortcuts to the different servers i connect to)
<hifi> I personally upload my public key onto all servers and make an alias for every server in .ssh/config
<hifi> so I just "ssh alias" and the magic happens
<RAOF> *I* use GNOME Do to do my SSH.  Throw the configuration in .ssh/config, and I can shell in with the Do SSH plugin :)
<skydrome> ok how do i use my private keys using ssh?
<bjsnider> RAOF, yes but all of the gnome-do devs are shifty characters
<ZykoticK9> skydrome, you seem to be getting better answers here then in #ubuntu :)
<skydrome> lol i know right
<hifi> skydrome: have a file called "id_rsa" in .ssh/ (which is the private part)
<hifi> I don't know how you have generated the key
<skydrome> ok thanks
<skydrome> i used puttygen
<hifi> the file should start with a line saying "BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY"
<skydrome> right
<skydrome> ok well i guess ill start making some alias's :) thanks hifi
<hifi> Host alias\n\tUser <user>\n\tHostname <real host>
<hifi> to .ssh/config
<hifi> also the very little known controlmaster setting is a must
<hifi> Host *\n\tControlPath ~/.ssh/master-%r@%h:%p\n\tControlMaster auto
<skydrome> whats the diff between dsa and rsa?
<hifi> and all your simultaneous ssh connections to the same host will me auto-authenticated
<hifi> will be*
<skydrome> awesome mate
<hifi> quite handy when you scp files to remote server while you have a ssh connection open
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=826475
<DanaG> argh
<DanaG> damnit, how does a thing segfault in a frigging MATH operation?
<DanaG> er, sorry.
<DanaG> wrong tab in pidgin. a
<CosmiChaos> is anyone able to boot to winxp/xp-x64-NTFS-partition from grub2?
<CosmiChaos> i get the message "GRUB _" with a blinking cursor and nothing happening, especially the x64 makes my pc-speaker beep repeatingly at that moment
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/518007
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518007 in udev "Asus Eee Function Keys (Hotkeys) are not working with Lucid 10.04" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> I've field this yesterday. now I've one key working after doing update
<Damascene> the key is F7, it turns the screen off.
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, you might want to "Add comment" to your bug with the updated info
<Damascene> I think so. but how to to collect package information and added to the report?
<Damascene> *add it
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, ? dunno man
<CosmiChaos> the os-prober works nice for the windows-oses even when i look for the grub.cfg it seems to be alright (uuids, hd0=a..,1=1) what is wrong?
<Damascene> OK, thank you any way
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, can't you just use ubuntu-bug and select the same bug when the browser opens?  i've never done it before
<Damascene> I tried that but only gave me the choice to chose if this bug effects me to or to subscribe to it.
<Damascene> should I ask the ubuntu bug people?
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, do they have a channel?
<Damascene> yes :)
<Damascene> ubuntu-bug
<Damascene> but this is better for Lucid as I heard
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, well there you go!  they would be the people to ask on the "how to update" your bug for sure
<Damascene> I'll do. thank you
<CosmiChaos> Here is the Pastebin. WIndows Xp broke from Grub. Everything looks alright. http://paste.ubuntu.com/370782/
<CosmiChaos> what does drivemap -s (hd0) ${root} is related to?
<CosmiChaos> still broke :(
<tgpraveen> hey people I saw so many blog posts on the new me menu but I have
<tgpraveen> a fully updated lucid and I still don't see the text entry box and chat account and broadcast account and other new options
<RAOF> You need to log out and log in before it'll get loaded.
<DanaG> As long as they keep taking away the system-menu logout items, I WILL NOT use that "user" applet thingy.
<tgpraveen> ok
<tgpraveen> DanaG: which logout items are you referring to?
<tgpraveen> doesn't shutdown,etc have its own
<tgpraveen> menu beside the me menu
<DanaG> That's what I mean.
<DanaG> I want them in the NORMAL place, not in Ubuntu's weird place.
<DanaG> system->logou.......... wtf? where the heck is the logout item?
<tgpraveen> well it's a matter of opinion I guess. I find this more practically useful though less easier to find/use
<vish> tgpraveen: restart the system , or atleast the session ;)
<DanaG> Now, try logging out with keyboard.
 * vish argh! just saw DanaG already replied to that :/
<tgpraveen> vish: :-)
<tgpraveen> DanaG: there is a bug open for keyboard access for applets
<CosmiChaos> hello am i muted or what?
<tgpraveen> specifically for the logout one
<DanaG> Still, I think the logout one should NOT remove the normal logout stuff!
<tgpraveen> CosmiChaos: heard your last msg
<tgpraveen> CosmiChaos: hello am i muted or what?
<vish> CosmiChaos: if someone knows/knew they would have replied ;)
<CosmiChaos> thx for the ping
<vish> DanaG: i think you can revert that [system>logout option].. it is somewhere in the gconf[indicator applet turns it off]
<tgpraveen> vish: that hiding notifications in fullscreen isn't going to be fixed in lucid right?
<vish> tgpraveen: nope
<tgpraveen> :-(
<vish> tgpraveen: but it should be in time for lucid.. notify-osd has stalled for some time... they will pick it up again at some point
<vish> before release
<tgpraveen> vish: hmm iirc the notify-osd related blueprint said it was all postponed
<tgpraveen> they really haven't worked on anything in this area this cycle
<vish> tgpraveen: which? i dont think so..
<ZykoticK9> does "Multimedia Systems Selector" (method to select ALSA as default audio in 9.10) exist somewhere in Lucid?
<vish> tgpraveen: only recently i saw an update for notify-osd... it should be in the pipes soon.. its a high priority bug ;P
<tgpraveen> hope so
<coz_> so was it determined that the problem with no drivers under  hardware drivers is plymouth?
<CosmiChaos> Still booting Windows from grub2 is broke, stopping at GRUB _ (no error or warning) - http://paste.ubuntu.com/370782/
<tmw> anyone can help me?
<coz_> tmw,  not sure who is here right now  but generally  just ask a question
<tmw> ok
<tmw> is the lucid going to come is april?
<tmw> coz
<tmw> i have
<vish> yes
<tmw> is it beta version?
<coz_> tmw,   yes  at the end of April
<tmw> that i have
<vish> !schedule | tmw
<ubottu> tmw: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<tmw> my is beta version?
<coz_> tmw,   right now it is alpha 1
<ZykoticK9> tmw, if you have Lucid right now it's ALPHA - before beta
<coz_> sorry alpha 2
<tmw> ok
<ZykoticK9> coz_, tmw actually alpha 2 (you got it)
<coz_> tmw,   I guess you are having issues ?
<tmw> i need the gnome 3 support
<tmw> in ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> tmw, gnome 3 will NOT be the default in Lucid
<vish> tmw: you can run gnome3 in Ubuntu as of now
<tmw> so any way is there i can get it?
<rww> gnome3 and gnome-shell aren't the same thing.
<vish> ah and that too ^ ;)
<ZykoticK9> tmw, gnome-shell is the interface that gnome3 will use - it can be installed in Karmic or Lucid
<rww> Assuming you actually mean gnome-shell, which is in karmic anyway, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell, and then run gnome-shell --replace, I think.
<tmw> but how i can install it?
<tmw> any website?
<tmw> or command
<coz_> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<vish> tmw: read what rww wrote :)
<tmw> ok
<coz_> there is a gnome 3.09 beta
<coz_> never tried it though
<tmw> i got another question
<tmw> is there any way in which i can break the apt lock
<tmw> so i can run many apt commands
<vish> no
<ZykoticK9> tmw, i don't think so
<tmw> ok
<tmw> IN PROGRESSS
<coz_> nix the gnome3 beta I mentioned
<tmw> hmm
<coz_> tmw,  did you try it?
<tmw> ya
<tmw> its in progress
<coz_> tmw,  you mean installling?
<vish> hehe , Bug 518191 , something which was bugging me ;p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518191 in gwibber "Button state as "pressed" is more ideal and consistent system-wide" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518191
<coz_> was the "no drivers in hardware drivers"  solve? I wasnt able to stick around yesterday
<coz_> solved
<tmw1> ok
<tmw1> that was not good
<tmw1> black screen came first looked good
<tmw1> then
<tmw1> hell
<coz_> ooo
<tmw1> o?
<coz_> tmw1,   I meant yikes   that's not good...
<coz_> tmw1,  but last I tried it on Karmic   it was not real impressive
<billybigrigger> tmw1, where is this 3.09 beta you speak of?
<coz_> billybigrigger,  that was me and I was  stupid and not paying attention when I mentioned that
<billybigrigger> i thought 2.29 which is really 3.0 (correct??) wasn't going to be around for another year or so
<billybigrigger> or is it 2.30 = 3.0
<tmw> really
<coz_> billybigrigger,  I honestly have no idea
<tmw> first black screen came and then i was not able to uderstand it
<tmw> god knows what was it
<coz_> tmw,  well  I works on 9.10 but as I said  It is not impressive..and uses more resources at this stage than I like
<tmw> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<tmw> this came when i try to install using ubuntu software centre
<CosmiChaos> So here is the bug-report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/518330
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518330 in grub2 "Booting WindowsXp/Xp-X64 out of Grub2 just echos "GRUB _" blinking cursor" [Undecided,New]
<CosmiChaos> i hope anybody willt ake this serious
<tmw> anyone knows some games that need 3d accelration to run?
<CosmiChaos> nexuiz
<coz_> ^^
<CosmiChaos> glxgears xD
<tmw> a small size game
<tmw> i want to know whether my nvidia card can run it or not
<CosmiChaos> can anybody fix my windows?  xD
<tmw> cosmi
<tmw> what help u nedd?
<billybigrigger> tmw, if your looking for graphics benchmarking, you can try phoronix test suite
<ZykoticK9> tmw, does glxgears currently work?
<CosmiChaos> So here is the bug-report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/518330
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518330 in grub2 "Booting WindowsXp/Xp-X64 out of Grub2 just echos "GRUB _" blinking cursor" [Undecided,New]
<billybigrigger> great linux benchmarking software, you can test disk, system, gfx, pretty much every aspect of your pc
<tmw> glxgears command runs fine
<ZykoticK9> tmw, OpenAreana is another free 3d game (based on Quake3 engine)
<CosmiChaos> tmw, than you graphic card driver successfully ran hardware acceleration :)
<tmw> ok
<tmw> ty
<CosmiChaos> try "glxinfo | direct"
<tmw> is supertux a 3d grahics game?
<billybigrigger> yes
<CosmiChaos> i mean "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<CosmiChaos> most of the 3d games for linux require that
<tmw> direct rendering: Yes
<tmw> is the asnwer
<CosmiChaos> that is good
<tmw> ok
<CosmiChaos> so you want a special game-type?
<tmw> i just want to test
<tmw> that my nvidia grahpics card runs or not
<tmw> well
<CosmiChaos> http://www.linuxgames.com/
<tmw> how to disable the graphic card?
<CosmiChaos> http://www.idsoftware.com/business/techdownloads/
<CosmiChaos> tmw: shut off your computer and remove the graphic card xD
<tmw> wow
<tmw> nice answer
<tmw> and if i want the graphic card to be there but be disabled?
<CosmiChaos> tmw, http://www.lokigames.com/products/
<CosmiChaos> tmw: you cannot disable graphic cards except you have those new mainboard technologies that feature it by enablabling a onboard graphic ship
<tmw> in lokigames website
<tmw> i can download the games?
<tmw> or buy them?
<CosmiChaos> now you need to have the original pc-game than download a linux-native isntaller for that content: http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6
<CosmiChaos> the installer is useless without the content since it only replaces the main executables
<CosmiChaos> i dont know if the loki installer would work nice with latest kernels because the loki software is closed since 2002
<pino> how can i manage user groups and permition by graphical interface in lucid? it seems that there is no a dedicated utility in the system setting panel
<CosmiChaos> anyhow the installers site updated 2010 with happy new year and too provides beta installers for many more games
<CosmiChaos> Gnome-Menu > System > System Administration > Users and Groups
<pino> CosmiChaos: im using kubuntu
<CosmiChaos> tmw, actually http://www.epicgames.com/ is providing some stuff too
<tgpraveen12> hey
<CosmiChaos> tmw, or you can explore http://www.linuxgamepublishing.com/
<tgpraveen12> after the last update and restarting my system i can no longer mount my USB device
<CosmiChaos> tmw, since all the sites i gave you give plenty of free DEMOs you are free to test
<pino> CosmiChaos: to whom can i ask for my problm
<tgpraveen12> i get a msg whenever i insert a USB disk . "not authorized to mount"
<CosmiChaos> http://demofiles.linuxgamepublishing.com/postal2/
<tgpraveen12> and i did notice that my last update updated a package called mount
<tgpraveen12> pls help
<tmw> it gives a mirror how do i install that?
<CosmiChaos> pino, i have no idea sry
<tgpraveen12> the exact error msg
<tgpraveen12> "Unable to mount PRAVEEN EXTERNAL HDD. not authorized."
<CosmiChaos> run the run lol tmw
<tmw> cannot see the run which i need to run
<CosmiChaos> there http://demofiles.linuxgamepublishing.com/postal2/ is a postal2_demo.run sized 169mb, download it, then  "sudo chmod +x postal2_demo.run" and "sudo sh postal2_demo.run" then isntall and play
<tgpraveen12> can everybody else mount their USB drives after latest updates and restart?
<tmw> yes i can
<tmw> cosmi
<tmw> it gives some mirrors how to install them?
<tmw> when i run a game it runs very slow what to do?
<ikt> is there anything major that needs testing?
<tmw> ikt?
<ikt> in lucid
<ikt> everything is running pretty well for me, there's a small bug in the installation but otherwise
<coolbhavi> my wifi range with nm is very small i have to keep the laptop near to the modem itself to get a signal detection and with wicd it worked fine but i upgraded my laptopand i m getting import gtk failed
<coolbhavi> daemon not running
<coolbhavi> and this is the 6th time i m asking so pls help
<coolbhavi> anyone
<guntbert> !patience | coolbhavi
<ubottu> coolbhavi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<coolbhavi> even m not able to run wifi-radar http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4759d891
<RAOF> coolbhavi: How have you installed wifi-radar?  Because that indicates that you don't have its dependencies properly installed.
<coolbhavi> RAOF, through aptitude
<RAOF> And do you have python-gtk2 installed?
<coolbhavi> yeah
<coolbhavi> root@bhavani-laptop:/home/bhavani# apt-get install python-gtk2
<coolbhavi> Reading package lists... Done
<coolbhavi> Building dependency tree
<coolbhavi> Reading state information... Done
<coolbhavi> python-gtk2 is already the newest version.
<RAOF> There's obviously some bug happening, then.  Try running “python” and typing “import gtk” to see if that works.
<RAOF> I'm not going to be able to help you to debug, because I'm off, but that looks to be where to start.
<RAOF> Alternatively you can simply file a bug against wifi-radar
<coolbhavi> >>> import gtk
<coolbhavi> Traceback (most recent call last):
<coolbhavi>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<coolbhavi> ImportError: No module named gtk
<RAOF> Well, so your python-gtk2 would seem to be broken.
<coolbhavi> so shall i purge python-gtk2 n reinstall?
<RAOF> Probably won't hurt.
<coolbhavi> okay
<ueu001> How broken is lucid atm?
<yofel> ueu001: that depends on the hardware you're using, how many bugs you can tolerate and the current star constellation
<ueu001> yofel: is there something critical that is not working or borked?I can handle most things, but if the kernel/grub/etc. is broken, then I cannot get to the desktop
<yofel> we did have a discussion about unbootable systems yesterday
<yofel> seems to be plymouth (and possibly nvidia) related
<ueu001> ok thanks, I will wait a while and possily consult the forums/mailing lists about that
<ikt> I'm trying to find bugs tbh
<ikt> I thought this was alpha
<ikt> feels more stable than 9.10 on release :x
<yofel> heh
<vish> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Damascene> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Damascene
<BluesKaj> wonder if the login/plymouth is fixed on kde4.4 yet , been using the gnome login screen with kde desktop
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Things can get very confused; my karmic box has had kde, gnome and xfce installed - I get a xubuntu boot screen, gdm, and a kde shutdown I think
<BluesKaj> hehe, yeah penguin42 , I use gnome to rescue my install due to the kde4.4  instability , but this latest prob has no preference it's plymouth apparently which is also a part of kde , from what the experts tell me.
<BluesKaj> I cheated and did reinstall to /  from the latest lucid
<jakubo> hi there
<BluesKaj> the config files are retained so it's jaust a small bit of bother to restore some non default apps
<jakubo> my computer always crashes (xserver dose apparently cause sound works) when hitting enter
<BluesKaj> hi jakubo
<jakubo> any idea?
<alex_mayorga> anyone with pidgin installed?
<jakubo> after crash when i enter anything via keyboard i can see grey spots moving in the upper taskbar
<Damascene> not me
<BluesKaj> does it rstore the desktop after a few secs ,
<jakubo> nope
<alex_mayorga> jakubo, nvidia card?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: BUGabundo uses pidgin, he's not here right now though
<jakubo> and i have to fix the filesystem on the disk (but that might be due to raid0 - sotfware)
<jakubo> yes
<alex_mayorga> I saw black, white, gray garbling at the top of the lcd the other day
<alex_mayorga> jakubo, is gdm borked as well
<jakubo> borked?
<alex_mayorga> yeah! it looks like a bunch of black, grey and brown lines
<jakubo> actually i dont really know where gdm starts and where it ends so i cant tell you
<jakubo> yeah quite like that
<jakubo> its just not lines
<jakubo> oh and, i cannot switch to any console
<jakubo> cause they ... dont really exist
<jakubo> just different letters and signs all over the screen
<jakubo> so its the nvidia driver?
<BluesKaj> jakubo, use the latest live cd and reinstall to / , without formatting .Your config files will be retained .
<jakubo> i cant
<BluesKaj> bummer :(
<jakubo> i have spend 5 f***** days trying, i need to install from alternative cd
<jakubo> due to raid
<jakubo> after having reached 95% it sais it failed to install grub
<jakubo> i tried it for 20 times
<jakubo> so.. isnt there any remedy?
<jakubo> like installing the nvidia driver? or something? im using nv atm
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card , jakubo ?
<jakubo> 8600 GS
<jakubo> MSI
<alex_mayorga> jakubo, on gdm (login) do alt+ctrl+sys rq+K
<alex_mayorga> that gives back an usable login screen
<jakubo> i dont have a loginscreen, i use autologin
<alex_mayorga> at least it does on my laptop
<alex_mayorga> oh!
<jakubo> im currently on the ubuntu im talking about
<jakubo> it works fine, although it doesnt have skype in repos and theis driver thing
<jakubo> if you wonder how i sen messages... ... right-click, and send
<BluesKaj> so you can get to a tty prompt ?
<jakubo> nope
<jakubo> if you mean alt+ctrl+Fx
<jakubo> i just wonder how the graphics driver is connected to the keyboard input
<CosmiChaos> Anyone affected by: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/518330 please confirm bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518330 in grub2 "Booting WindowsXp/Xp-X64 out of Grub2 just echos "GRUB _" blinking cursor" [Undecided,New]
<thopiekar> hi.. when will be the evtouch driver installable? I mean without removing other drivers..
<thopiekar> and what about the poulsbo (Intel GMA500) graphics driver will it be available when lucid will be release in May? I can't find even sources of the driver on the internet... if so I would make my own packages for my ppa.. the old drivers that are used on jaunty and karmic are not working.. see: ppa:~thopiekar/lucid-dev
<jakubo> in what state is the nouveau driver?
<SevenMachines> jakubo: nouveau has no 3d acceleration, thats the only bad thing
<SevenMachines> it will be shipped as default in lucid and will enter the kernel in 2.6.33
<jakubo> i dont use 3d for now
<SevenMachines> you should be fine then
<SevenMachines> try, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/nouveau
<jakubo> but when trying to install over synaptic it wanted to uninstall all the orther drivers and ubuntru desktop and stuff
<SevenMachines> those are the test packages that will eventually enter lucid
<jakubo> and the closed driver? does it work at all?
<SevenMachines> jakubo: thats the out of date repository version, its not ready for X 1.7, you need the xorg-edgers ppa for the moment
<SevenMachines> nvidia-current is the closed source one, its 190, should work fine, no plymouth though (due to the lack of framebuffer)
<jakubo> means?
<jakubo> longer boot?
<SevenMachines> means no boot up screen, the ubuntu logo usplash thing you'll remember from karmic
<jakubo> there has been none so far for me in lucid ....
<SevenMachines> its not a speed thing, the closed source works fine, the nouveau edgers ppa should be fine too if you dont really need 3d acceleration
<jakubo> does it mean theres something strange?
<jakubo> for 3d im using arch linux where im using the nvidia driver
<SevenMachines> theres problems with plymouth and some drivers at the moment
<jakubo> so if i dont want to bring in any special new drivers i will have to wait until this plymouth thing is ready?
<Crashbit> SevenMachines: the ppa nouveau edgers not work properly with the nv50
<jakubo> great....
<SevenMachines> jakubo: nvidia-current from the repository will be fine (i'm using it right now!), you just dont get a graphical boot screen, otherwise boot is fine
<jakubo> well it did work very good so far....
<jakubo> ok, how do i get it?
<jakubo> there has been a problem when trying to get it
<SevenMachines> Crashbit: its under testing, i've personally had no problem with it but you may want to open a thread on the forum and see
<SevenMachines> jakubo: what problem?
<jakubo> it didnt finish
<jakubo> instalation
<SevenMachines> nvidia-current?
<Crashbit> jakubo: use synaptic, jockey have a bug
<jakubo> ok
<jakubo> how will i be able to change back to plymouth back again?
<SevenMachines> jakubo: change back to plymouth? i dont understand
<jakubo> i thought the nvidia current doesnt like plymouth, so i thought it will be uninstalled
<SevenMachines> plymouth doesnt give a splash with nvidia binary, it doesnt uninstall it
<jakubo> welll... its not that important.. if you need any further information about my hardware or log files or anything, please tell me now, so i ll leave you my email addres, ill just avoid using enter/return for now
<jakubo> ic
<SevenMachines> ps. what card do you have? you might need one of the legacydrivers instees
<SevenMachines> instead
<jakubo> 8600GS
<SevenMachines> thats ok, its the nvidia-current (190 driver ) you need then
<jakubo> k
<jakubo> ill see
<jakubo> thx, i need to learn, for ill have exams soon
<jakubo> bye
<alex_mayorga> SevenMachines, I've got "nVidia Corporation Device 0a2a (rev a2)" on my laptop, would it work for me?
<SevenMachines> GeForce GT 230M ? thats nvidia-current supported
<alex_mayorga> SevenMachines, it seems, thanks, so only catch is install via synaptic?
<SevenMachines> i dont know if jockey works or not, if it doesnt then it will with synaptic
<SevenMachines> with synaptic you need to add/create the driver to /etx/X11/xorg.conf remember
<SevenMachines> current list of lucid nvidia packages with the gpu's they support http://paste.ubuntu.com/370975/
<tamale> mornin' all
<tamale> trying out the lucid lynx alpha 2, just finished upgrading all my packages and rebuilding the nvidia driver, and my GDM display is all messed up
<tamale> what really baffles me is that I have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tamale> anyone have some time to help me troubleshoot?
<penguin42> tamale: xor.gconf hasn't been needed for a few releases
<penguin42> tamale: You can always drop one in if you need to tweak something
<alex_mayorga> SevenMachines: mind putting "with synaptic you need to add/create the driver to /etx/X11/xorg.conf" in layman terms
<tamale> penguin42: wow
<tamale> penguin42: so, how do I even tell if my configuration is using the nvidia driver?
<penguin42> tamale: Now I don't know Nvidia stuff, but in general /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you what happened
<tamale> penguin42: Hmm.. empty.
<tamale> penguin42: How do I check the current xorg config if the file doesn't exist?
<penguin42> how about /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ?
<tamale> penguin42: (in general)
<SevenMachines> alex_mayorga: you need to edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf to look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/370993/ , if it doesnt look like that already. this is taken care of by jockey so if its working for you then you should use it
<penguin42> tamale: It dynamically figures it out and tells you what it did in the log; having said that you might want to follow what Seven is telling alex for nvidia - I'm an ATI and Intel penguin myself
<alex_mayorga> SevenMachines, let me give that a try, wish me luck :)
<SevenMachines> let me emphasize, use jockey if you can!
<alex_mayorga> yeah! an empathy update, I wonder if that would kill bug 401028 for good
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401028 in pymsn "telepathy-butterfly crashed with TypeError in b64decode()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401028
<tamale> yeah, I just tried tha tmyself and rebooted
<tamale> will let you know
<bjsnider> also, the command to make the alternative ssytem use the nvidia-current alternative has to be run. that would normally be executed by jockey
<bjsnider> but that command is kicking around out there somewhere
<SevenMachines> yep, i forgot about that, its new :)
<bjsnider> that's only for the glx side of it though
<SevenMachines> i think its done in postinst when you install nvidia-current
<SevenMachines> yes, it is
<penguin42> what are the languages dz and enΩshaw ?
<penguin42> en@shaw
<SevenMachines> is dz bhutan?
<penguin42> shrug - it could be, it's one of the few ones I don't seem to have fonts for
<SevenMachines> hold on, dzongkha!
<SevenMachines> its in the language packs i think
<penguin42> impressive!
<SevenMachines> en shaw is Shavian, which i take it is some unusual form of english
<penguin42> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shavian_alphabet
<alex_mayorga> SevenMachines: how do I tell if the nvidia driver is now in use?
 * penguin42 hates to think why we've actually got translations in it!
<tamale> penguin42: Well, something different happened this time GMD looks right but is unresponsive
<SevenMachines> alex_mayorga: look at $ glxinfo|head
<SevenMachines> it should say NVIDIA Corporation, and direct rendering: yes
<alex_mayorga> seems like I need to install mesa-utils first
<SevenMachines> you could look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log instead if you like
<SevenMachines> $cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep NVIDIA will tell you a bunch of stuff xorg did
<bjsnider> nvidia-settings will tell you if the driver is in use or not
<bjsnider> but the ddx driver could be in use without the glx side
<BluesKaj> I had to reconfigure X, with nvidia-xconfig , otherwidse i had a very low frame rate and no DIR , after reinstalling the nvidi-current driver
<BluesKaj> nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> which is the 190.53 in my case
<bjsnider> alberto has also packaged the 195 driver in his ppa. that one includes the opncl stuff and accelerates xrender, which for kde people will be very nice
<SevenMachines> i've been waiting to try some opencl stuff
<alex_mayorga> ups seems like I only managet to crash glxinfo :(
<bjsnider> what does it do?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, does the 195 work on your setup ?
<bjsnider> i'm not using lucid, nor would i ever think of using kde.
<alex_mayorga> got this
<alex_mayorga> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<alex_mayorga> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<alex_mayorga> then apport kicked in
<BluesKaj> why not kde ? is it too "windows" looking , bjsnider?
<bjsnider> this is where jockey comes in. you need to ruin the command to use the nvidia-current glx alternatives
<bjsnider> i don't have that command in front of me but you can find it
<alex_mayorga> allthat when I ran glxinfo|head
<SevenMachines> you might want to put you Xorg.0.log on pastebin
<BluesKaj> nvidia-xconfig
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, it sucks. i hate the voluble explanations, all of the extraneous options. it's not my cup of tea
<alex_mayorga> SevenMachines, OK let me
<bjsnider> no, he doesn't need to run the xconfig command, his xorg.conf already has the nvidia driver in it
<alex_mayorga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/371011 does it help?
<alex_mayorga> this is nvidia card on a VAIO laptop, dunno if that complicates stuff even more
<SevenMachines> is the driver loaded ? $dmesg |grep nvidia
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<alex_mayorga> SevenMachines, looks like no, that last command gives me no output
<SevenMachines> did nvidia-current install without any errors?
<alex_mayorga> so I need to modify my xorg.conf?
<SevenMachines> try $sudo modprobe nvidia and see what is says
<alex_mayorga> SevenMachines, synaptic didn't say anything
<alex_mayorga> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<SevenMachines> ah, try $sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<bjsnider> try dkms status
<alex_mayorga> I think the're was this on synaptic but I don't think is related: "/usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:85: Murrine configuration option "gradients" is no longer supported and will be ignored."
<bjsnider> that's got nothing to do wtih it
<alex_mayorga> oh, OK
<bjsnider> what does dkms status give you?
<alex_mayorga> should I do dkms status or just go ahead and reinstall?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, fair enough, do you alberto ppa url , i might give the 195 a shot
<BluesKaj> have
<SevenMachines> do dkms status first
<alex_mayorga> nvidia-current, 190.53, 2.6.32-12-generic, x86_64: installed
<tamale> getting closer - this time GDM loads and works, but it says the kernel module failed to load - no drive
<tamale> driver
<bjsnider> then it's just a xorg.conf issue
<alex_mayorga> there are also a number of virtualbox-ose lines
<SevenMachines> alex_mayorga: and your booted into the  2.6.32-12-generic kernel?
<bjsnider> what does your xorg.conf file say?
<alex_mayorga> this is uname: "Linux VPCCW1FFXL 2.6.32-12-generic"
<alex_mayorga> so I'm pretty sure I did
<SevenMachines> i think the fact that the module wont modprobe could be the key problem
<BUGabundo> eee
<BUGabundo> did I read new nvidia driver some where?
<BUGabundo> is it fixing my probs again
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, apologies what's the complete path for xorg.conf?
<bjsnider> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bjsnider> run this command: grep nvidia /etc/modprobe.d/*
<tamale1> here's my error message: (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)
<tamale1> (EE) No drivers available.
<BUGabundo> tamale yeah, known
<BUGabundo> been complaining of that since late Friday
<BUGabundo> bug 518058
<tamale1> BUGabundo: ok, so what is the current status?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518058 in plymouth "[lucid] system freezes after GDM with nvidia and 2.6.32-12" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518058
<tamale1> ok thanks
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/371016/
<BUGabundo> just strip plymouth, and use VESA
<BUGabundo> no 3D , but usable system until this is fixed
<SevenMachines> :)
<tamale1> 'ubuntu way' to switch to VESA?
<alex_mayorga> seems like my .conf still has vesa, do I fix manually?
<void^_> hum, i'm on nvidia-current now without issues, just got rid of plymouth
<tamale1> void^_: how'd you get rid of plymouth
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga,  sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf
<void^_> apt-get remove'd it
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: done
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, run sudo nvidia-xconfig if you want. i'd avoid it though. it adds unnecessary crap
<bjsnider> i think SevenMachines posted a xorg.conf earlier
<ChogyDan> anyone know how I can collect information about a failed to resume from suspend issue?
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: so I edit my .conf with what SevenMachines posted http://paste.ubuntu.com/370993/
<bjsnider> he only posted the device section, so only edit that and leave the rest untouched
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: that bug was after you logged in, wasn't it?
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: done, reboot?
<bjsnider> hold on
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I got that even on GDM, if autologin was off
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, sudo update-alternatives --display gl_conf
<tkoorn> I cant start krandrtray, I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/371018/
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, bunch of lines, last one "Current `best' version is /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf"
<bjsnider> that's good. alright, reboot
<alex_mayorga> OK, I have to go for half an hour, would you be aroun in 45 min?
<bjsnider> unless i'm dead
<tamale> I can keep going lol
<tamale> I have the exact same problems as alex
<tamale> just removed plymouth
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: I hope that won't be the case, let you know in 30 or so minutes
<tamale> still getting the error
<SevenMachines> Alberto Milone's proprietary-video-improvements ppa, super! now i can be lazy again :)
<BUGabundo> tamale: did you change to VESA?
<BluesKaj> SevenMachines, got a url or deb ppa ?
<bjsnider> what's especially nice is they can't use the nvidia installer anymore hahahaaa
<thopiekar> hey.. has somebody of you news about the poulsbo driver?
<BUGabundo> purge nvidia driver too, and reconfigure X
<SevenMachines> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/proprietary-video-improvements
<thopiekar> if not who can I ask (channel)=
<thopiekar> ?
<tamale> BUGabundo: driver 'nv' ?
<BUGabundo> nvidia-current
<BUGabundo> and the all nvidid-* bunch stuff
<BUGabundo> my system is now free of close source blobs LOL
<BUGabundo> and no 3D :(
<tamale> can vesa do dual-monitor?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<tamale> lol k
<bjsnider> didn't Sarvatt say that problem might have to do with enabling apport for xserver-xorg?
<BluesKaj> SevenMachines, thanks !
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, don't you have a geforce 7k card?
<BluesKaj> yeah bjsnider , geforce7600gt  , but i don't see it listed as supported on the nvidia driver site
<bjsnider> it is
<bjsnider> but that having been said, the nvidia driver is designed primarily for quadro chips comparable to the 8k and later consumer chips
<bjsnider> you're not going to get opengl 3.2 support with that card
<tamale> ack.. took the nvidia driver out completely, and it's still trying to use it upon startup of GDM
<BUGabundo> tamale: did you reconfigure xorg?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, nobody can accuse you of not including enough attachments in your bug posts
<tamale> I just changed the driver section
<tamale> how can I reconfigure it for the vesa?
<bjsnider> it appears on that last one that you've posted the entire contents of your root drive
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: thanks to apport .\
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: LOL
<BUGabundo> which one ?
<bjsnider> well, they want proof, they're going to get proof, right?
<Crashbit> buf! linux-backport-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-12-genreic freezes my sistem
<BUGabundo> tamale: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup2010
<Crashbit> *system
<BUGabundo> tamale: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh  xserver-xorg
<BUGabundo> Crashbit: WE KNOW
<Crashbit> ok
<BUGabundo> Crashbit: remover nvidia driver and plymouth for now
<BUGabundo> wb maco
<dupondje> I wish somebody reviews https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035
<dupondje> :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tamale> BUGabundo: Just did that, still says "nvidia" in driver section
<bjsnider> just remove...the file
<EgOr> I just downloadded kubuntu 10.04 using torrent Hash info "81114FD9 266FA8E5 1A6565A1 319A3B87 087A8FBB " when i try the the live session user name and password is asked.........how do i login.......i downloaded the torrent from cdimages.ubuntu.com
<bjsnider> it should pick vesa in the absence of any explicit instructions
<tamale> ok yah
<bjsnider> either that or nv
<tamale> removing it worked
<BUGabundo> dupondje: AFAICR you been pushing that bug for over 3 cycles
<tamale> darn, still can't do dual monitors though :[
<BUGabundo> tamale: I told you so :p
<tamale> it still thinks nvidia is installed for some reason
<dupondje> BUGabundo: i'm trying it since Karmic Alpha 2 :) got a fully working patch, so I hope it gets in, as its kinda crap bug for me and prolly some others also :D
<BUGabundo> dupondje: no mather how much I love this community here, you are barking in the wrong place
<BUGabundo> either go to #ubuntu-dev or #ubuntu-motu, on week days
<dupondje> they sleep in -dev :) and its in sponsor queue :)
<BUGabundo> okay
<EgOr> I just downloadded kubuntu 10.04 using torrent Hash info "81114FD9 266FA8E5 1A6565A1 319A3B87 087A8FBB " when i try the the live session user name and password is asked.........how do i login.......i downloaded the torrent from cdimages.ubuntu.com
<yofel> dupondje: I'll set the bug to Low/Triaged, maybe that'll help
<BluesKaj> SevenMachines, bjsnider, yeah , the 195beta driver frame rate is about the same as the current, DIR and 3D are working ..seems stable enough so far
<BUGabundo> EgOr: we heard you the fisrt time
<EgOr> ok
<SevenMachines> doesnt seem to want to link to the opencl libraries without adding -L to g++ at the moment, strange
<dupondje> yofel: lets hope :) it just needs somebody's attention :)
<bjsnider> SevenMachines, report it to alberto. he's in the x channel right now
<SevenMachines> i'm just looking into it, its the nvidia sdk so i'm always suspicious
<bjsnider> might need to create some extra symlinks
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, doesn't kde seem faster?
<EgOr> guys tell me if there a way to start the GUI if I am able to login in the console login
<yofel> EgOr: 'sudo service gdm restart' ?
<bcurtiswx> anyone having problems with Lucid and VBox?
<EgOr> thanx yofel
<yofel> EgOr: or kdm/lxdm or whatever you're using
<bcurtiswx> i can use the live CD on a VM, install Lucid.. as soon as I upgrade everything it freezes upon startup
<bcurtiswx> or just doesn't even load
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, well, kde is always fast , I noticed web pages load faster tho
<bjsnider> whatever
<BluesKaj> but no google earth :(
<BluesKaj> thgink I'll revert
<dupondje> somebody else has Pidgin installed, and also has that the icon is a full white square ?
<LADmaticCA> I'm having an issue with shutter in lucid. I get a permission denied error when trying to capture from the screen
 * penguin42 tries it
<penguin42> LADmaticCA: It seems to be getting the directory wrong
<penguin42> LADmaticCA: It's trying to write to /home/Desk 4_001.png rather than /home/username/...
<LADmaticCA> penguin42, that's right
<penguin42> LADmaticCA: Go to preferences and change the save directory
<penguin42> but the default is a bug, do you want to report it ?
<LADmaticCA> penguin42, cool it works now. do i report the bug to launchpad? or the shutter developers?
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, I'm having problems upgrading to 9.10
<penguin42> LADmaticCA: I'd report it to launchpad, use ubuntu-bug shutter on the command line, if you give me the bug number I'll confirm it
<DavidJHeinrich> it tells me can't upgrade b/c Skype is marked for removal but is on removal blacklist? HUH?
<DavidJHeinrich> and if I try to do minor updates (*not to 9.10), it tells me "please insert CD for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS"
<DavidJHeinrich> this all started happening after I rebooted into the Live CD for 10.04 LTS ... although I also installed Skype (hadn't rebooted ina long time)
<penguin42> weird
<DavidJHeinrich> yea, it is really ticking me off
<DavidJHeinrich> for minor update, fails with this error msg: W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04 _Lucid Lynx_ - Alpha amd64 (20100203.1)]/pool/main/d/dkms/dkms_2.1.1.1-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<DavidJHeinrich> wth!
<penguin42> DavidJHeinrich: How did you try and do the upgrade?
<DavidJHeinrich> just clicking the buttons
<penguin42> in update-manager?
<DavidJHeinrich> yea
<DavidJHeinrich> clicked "Install Updates", when didn't work, tried "upgrade to 9.10"
<penguin42> DavidJHeinrich: OK, go to system->admin->software sources and see what's selected, you should be able to remove the CD there
<DavidJHeinrich> ahh, it checked off CDROM 10.04...WHY??? arg
<DavidJHeinrich> I never checked that box
<DavidJHeinrich> was under one of the third-party sources
<penguin42> I don't know - did you have the CD in the drive when you hit the update button? I don't know if it looks for that ?
<DavidJHeinrich> hmm...maybe I did one time  ? I don't know, but maybe last inght, not sure
<penguin42> just a guess - I don't know if it pays any attention to that
<coz_> BUGabundo, did anything change with the no drivers under  hardware drivers?  I wasnt able to stick around the other day whey you guys were talking
<BUGabundo> coz_: yes: many more users reporting probs
<DavidJHeinrich> ahh, ok, now I have no updates other than 9.10
<BUGabundo> other then that _I think_ its unfixed
<DavidJHeinrich> maybe that's why the other updates failed...prolly screwy stuff from 10.04
<coz_> BUGabundo,  oh  :)  at least we have progress  :)
<penguin42> DavidJHeinrich: Now - do you want to upgrade?
<DavidJHeinrich> I dunno, I use ATI Catalyst drivers...I've heard some ppl having problems moving 9.04 => 9.10
<BUGabundo> penguin42: do it a la MSFT : "Are you sure?" " are you REALLY sure?"
<tamale> Can anyone just point me in the right direction for getting dual monitors to work with the vesa drivers?
<LADmaticCA> penguin42, okay I filed that bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shutter/+bug/518458
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518458 in shutter "Shutter default save directory is root" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> DavidJHeinrich: Well if you do then I'd say run update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> DavidJHeinrich: well this is for 10.04 not 9.10 or stable releases. for that, please visit #Ubuntu
<DavidJHeinrich> k, hanks
<BUGabundo> tamale: I don't know if it is possible
<DavidJHeinrich> thank you for your help re my update problem though! :-)
<tamale> heh.. sounds like you're right "The VESA driver does not support dual-head modes."
<billybigrigger> ok this is really starting to bug me in lucid
<BUGabundo> ding ding
<billybigrigger> why can i not select a compiz theme anywhere?
<ZykoticK9> billybigrigger, compiz doesn't have themes - what are you trying to do?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: no 3D driver working
<billybigrigger> ok, i'm trying to install emerald themes
<penguin42> LADmaticCA: I've confirmed it
<billybigrigger> i've install ccsm and fusion-icon, can't seem to find a theme selector anywhere
<LADmaticCA> penguin42, cool
<ZykoticK9> billybigrigger, FYI emerald is no longer developed, and thus you should "try" to avoid it's use
<billybigrigger> so...compiz themes are just supposed to be ignored now?
<billybigrigger> go back to metacity themes? hah i highly find that reasonable
<billybigrigger> errr
<billybigrigger> find that highly unreasonable
<penguin42> heck launchpad is slow
 * billybigrigger is still waking up
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: I like metacity themes
 * penguin42 pours coffee into billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHh that burns
 * BUGabundo hands penguin42 a cup
 * ikonia waves the topic at all the offtopic nonsense
<BUGabundo> ahah sorry
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, metacity themes are fine, but compiz themes are much nicer
<billybigrigger> compiz/gtk is a nice combo, nicer to look at through my eyes than metacity/gtk
<BUGabundo> no idea what you are talking about
<BUGabundo> I use (when 3D is not broken) themes in my compiz
<BUGabundo> and it's the same I have in metacity
<billybigrigger> ?
<BUGabundo> wv chris
<billybigrigger> ok, where do you select your compiz theme then?
<billybigrigger> i haven't used compiz themes for over a year now and wanted to try them again...
<billybigrigger> last i remember was using emerald theme manager for it
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: appearance menu ?
<coz_> billybigrigger,  unfortunately emerald is no longer developed or maintained
<ZykoticK9> this is no such this as compiz themes - i think you are refering to emerald themes (please try to call things by their name)
<ZykoticK9> s/this/think
<billybigrigger> ok well thats news to me, didn't know you could install compiz themes through appearance now
 * billybigrigger wonders what other useful information he's missed over the last 6 months
<LADmaticCA> anyone using the nvidia-current driver? I'm having some screen tearing in fullscreen playback
<coz_> billybigrigger,  well I do know we talked about a new decorator for a short talk about 5 months ago but nothing has come of it yet  and since  0.9.xx is still in the process of being ported I doubt any new decorator is going to show up for some time
<billybigrigger> yeah see, you can't install .emerald themes
<billybigrigger> ^^ through appearance that is
<billybigrigger> LADmaticCA, what's your video source? and what player?
<billybigrigger> i'm using nvidia-current on my desktop to watch movies, 720p .mkv's are fine in smplayer
<LADmaticCA> billybigrigger, vlc
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: DON'T UPGRDATE
<coz_> billybigrigger,  no never through appearance with emerald themes
<LADmaticCA> billybigrigger, oh and i was watching a DVD
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, don'
<billybigrigger> t upgrade what? nvidia drivers?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> or plymouth
<BUGabundo> or X
<billybigrigger> lol like as of when?
<BUGabundo> until we get this darn bug fixed
<BUGabundo> Friday~
<billybigrigger> i'm fully up to date as of today
<BUGabundo> don't reboot then
<billybigrigger> ahh, a little late then haha
<billybigrigger> i have
<billybigrigger> a few times
<BUGabundo> and you have a fully working 3D desktp ?
 * BUGabundo stabs billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> hmm...i guess friday was my last reboot
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@cabo:~$ uptime
<billybigrigger>  10:38:58 up 2 days, 10 min,  3 users,  load average: 2.21, 1.65, 1.28
<BUGabundo> then wait on it
<BUGabundo> or, join the gang, and reboot NOW
<BUGabundo> will be fun
<billybigrigger> lol
<coz_> :)
<billybigrigger> nope, i'm fine :) haha
<billybigrigger> is this an nvidia bug?
<billybigrigger> as i've rebooted my laptop running up to date lucid, with radeon driver and it works fine
<BUGabundo> yeah something in NVidia and/or plymouth
<coz_> good thing I have a karmic machine here...i would go nutsy without compiz :)
<BUGabundo> brb
<yofel> hm, reboots... I might want to reboot my lucid running home server again sometime...  18:52:33 up 21 days,  1:57,  8 users,  load average: 3.25, 2.72, 2.58   :D
<yofel> I just somehow get the feeling that I'll have to fix the nvidia driver after rebooting...
<billybigrigger_> doooo it
<yofel> it's still running linux-image-2.6.32-10-server in fact  ^^
<BUGabundo> coz_: what I miss more is the expose and composite colors
<coz_> BUGabundo,  :) understood
<coz_>  guys I have to break here...  need to shower and go to the store
<BUGabundo> oik oik
<om26er> are there any chances of evolution 2.30 in lucid or lucid will ship 2.28.2?
<BUGabundo> slim to none ?
<BUGabundo> "Annoy me if you find an error in GNOME's en_GB translation" aahha bruce... lazy arse
<BUGabundo> man I miss that guy :(
<BUGabundo> he was great here
<BUGabundo> but _we_ pushed him away
<billybigrigger> we or you? :P
<billybigrigger> hehe
 * BUGabundo slaps billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> I could have said Canonical...
<BUGabundo> but then you guys would go over me
<billybigrigger> should have
<barf> Is it OK to install ubuntu 10.04 from alternate text?
<barf> Only needed package is postfix and whatever is needed to run postfix
<ZykoticK9> barf, using 10.04 as a server is CRAZY right now -- it's only Alpha2!
<barf> ok
<barf> So what to use?
<barf> 9 something?
<ZykoticK9> barf, is this a production server?
<barf> alpha2 from any open source project is usually more stable than releases from Redmond....
<vish> om26er: it wont land in lucid , it seems to be a re-write
<barf> It will be my main mailserver
<barf> approx 25 email accounts
<ZykoticK9> barf, very conservative would be 8.10 the last LTS release, perhaps 9.10 would give you a bit more modern system though
<charlie-tca> 8.04 was the last LTS
<om26er> we will se btrfs support in lucid na?
<ZykoticK9> barf, sorry see charlie-tca not above
<ZykoticK9> s/not/note
<barf> charlie-tca?
<ZykoticK9> barf, "8.04 was the last LTS" was his correction of me, too you
<charlie-tca> You could install 8.04 server for the mail server, then upgrade directly to 10.04 when it releases
<charlie-tca> They are both LTS and will be stable for servers
<charlie-tca> Using LTS means you don't have cutting edge stuff, but you do have stablility for up to 5 years
<barf> I need SMTP
<barf> POP#
<barf> POP3
<barf> IMAP
<barf> SSL optional
<barf> openLDAP
<barf> and binding between openLDAP and MTA
<barf> Anything cutting edge about that?
<BUGabundo> hu
<barf> I would prefer 100% text based, no GUI what so ever
<BUGabundo> other then a new package to create a Mail server OOTB
<BUGabundo> no, nothing new in Ubuntu
<barf> ?
<BUGabundo> 9.10 should be fine
<ZykoticK9> barf, the "server" version is text only
<barf> I usually tend to install alternate text
<barf> server also installs other stuff?
<barf> no?
<barf> I thought server install LAMP no matter what?
<barf> a new package to create a Mail server OOTB? Which package would that be?
<barf> In which version?
<om26er> vish: gwibber 2.30 in lucid?
<vish> om26er: most probably.. [but i'm just guessing ]
<BUGabundo> barf: in 9.10
<barf> BUGabundo: and the name of the package?
<BUGabundo> barf: dovecot-postfix
<BUGabundo> !info dovecot-postfix
<ubottu> dovecot-postfix (source: dovecot): full mail server stack provided by Ubuntu server team. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.9-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 521 kB, installed size 628 kB
<billybigrigger> dovecot-postfix doesn't create a mail server ootb for you though
<BUGabundo> barf: start with minimal iso, install ubuntu-base or ubuntu-standard
<om26er> vish: 2.29.1 already fixes tones of bugs
<BUGabundo> and then other packages you want
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger why not?
<billybigrigger> there is still some configuration needed
<BUGabundo> done on install time
<barf> That’s OK
 * vish points om26er to BUGabundo 
<barf> OpenLDAP? Or MySQL for virtual host?
 * BUGabundo stabs om26er
<billybigrigger> barf, is this your first mail server install???
<barf> No
<vish> lol...
<om26er> damn y
<BUGabundo> gwibber is UGLY broken now
<barf> But the previous one used /etc/postfix/virtual
<om26er> s/y/u
<billybigrigger> barf: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<billybigrigger> ^^^ very helpful
 * BUGabundo hands om26er and o
<om26er> BUGabundo: 2.0.0?
 * BUGabundo hands om26er and u
<barf> So there are probably more modern ways to configure this in the year 2010
<BUGabundo> and spells YOU
<barf> Thank you
<barf> Exim4?
<BUGabundo> om26er: I'm still running the old DEB and testing trunk branch dailly
<BUGabundo> barf: no. we use postfix as recommended
<barf> Ok, som it’s Exim from debian
<barf> an alternative MTA
<barf> And Dovecot? What is that?
<charlie-tca> barf: server edition now installs only what you tell it too. Without giving it the options, it will install the basic operating system only
<billybigrigger> barf, replacment for courier
<charlie-tca> But it will install a kernel optimized for server user
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: not anymore (lucid)
<BUGabundo> unified kernels
<om26er> ok I found at planet ubuntu that gwibber 2.29.1 will be uploaded to luicd monday?
<BUGabundo> we only carrie 4 kernels now
<charlie-tca> That why it changes to generic kernel in lucid?
<BUGabundo> generic 32bits, 64bits, 32bits PAE, and RT
<barf> Is there a postfix IRC channel anywhere that is ubuntu friendly?
<charlie-tca> Keeps trying to use PAE on my pIII, which fails everytime
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: yeah, there's some _strange_ logic in the upgrade scheme
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: file a bug :D
<charlie-tca> ummm, okay
<hggdh> barf: try #postfix
<barf> I am :-)
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I doubt your p3 supports PAE extentions
<charlie-tca> I know it does not, thus the fail everytime
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<SwedeMike> PAE has been around since ppro days.
<SwedeMike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<BUGabundo> SwedeMike: in CPU support?
<SwedeMike> yes.
<BUGabundo> I know some manufactures used a costum bios and board to allow memory bit swap
<BUGabundo> to extend memory up to 16GBs
<charlie-tca> SwedeMike: so, any idea why it would fail to start, then? The generic kernel works
<SwedeMike> charlie-tca: no idea.
<infecto> hmm, i have problems with wake up from ram
<gsker> Hey all! (lucid) I'm trying to figure out how to turn off the framebuffer during the kernel startup?  I've tried all kinds of stuff but in a console the monitor just shows "Out of Range"
<infecto> known issue? :)
<infecto> gsker: its not in kernel compiled option? :)
 * BUGabundo tries to remember the last time framebuffer worked
<gsker> which option?  nofb?  vga=normal  I've tried them all.
<gsker> It's actually deprecating vga= also.  I personally thing it's dung -- the console should be text not graphical, but all I really want is to disable it now.
<gsker> s/thing/think/
<penguin42> I think the vga= deprecation is a grub2 thing
<gsker> that might be.  Either way, the startup changes to a weird fb mode and I can't get it back. Hmmm. Maybe I should try installing a kernel from karmic....
<duffydack> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/lucidity-proposed-lucid-theme.html    not bad.....
<gsker> I just want to disable framebuffer entirely.
<gsker> It's the kernel that's the problem, though. Not grub.  Grub's graphics are fine.  Where does the mode get set in startup?  At setfont? where is that run?
 * cwillu huggles BUGabundo in a most offtopic way
<BUGabundo> cwillu I return that with an HORRIBLE PVT
<cwillu> pvt link was access denied :p
<cwillu> what was that supposed to be anyway?
<BUGabundo> refresh it
<BUGabundo> it works
<bjsnider> i'm not sure you want to know what it was
<cwillu> BUGabundo, no, it doesn't :p
<cwillu> requestid and hostid change each time, but I still get "request has expired"
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: you mean that PVT you have?
<BUGabundo> let me get it again
<BUGabundo> there you go
<BUGabundo> all clean
<bjsnider> thanks, appreciate it
<GatoLoko> hi
<BUGabundo> humm I think cwillu had a stroke with it
<BUGabundo> not even is Mac will save him now
<cwillu> BUGabundo, you fool
<cwillu> I browse unknown links in links
<BUGabundo> you don't trust me :(
 * BUGabundo scrapes cwillu out of his foot
<GatoLoko> a plymouth crash when using xorg-edgers ppa is a valid bug? or using xorg-edgers invalidates it?
<cwillu> only as far as I can throw you :p
<cwillu> GatoLoko, no, it makes it more interesting
<BUGabundo> GatoLoko: plymouth is simply broken
<BUGabundo> wait until Monday
 * cwillu giggles
<GatoLoko> ok, i'll wait then, it was working yesterday, applied today updates and it's crashing, leaving the screen off
<BUGabundo> lucky you
<BUGabundo> I can't even login
<GatoLoko> i can't login locally, but ssh saved me
<cwillu> see, this is why I always update the morning before I take my laptop on the road
<cwillu> gives me something to do while I wait for a customer to unlock their scale shack
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> still on the road? though you were back in the office cwillu
<cwillu> I'm at home right now
<cwillu> I've just done that several times now :)
<bjsnider> scale shack?
<DanaG> as in, weighing trucks, or such?
<cwillu> yes
<ideasman42> Hi there, I have been asked to include a `COPYING` file in my project before it can be made into a package
<ideasman42> is there some template for this/
<ideasman42> (GPLv2)
<BUGabundo> ideasman42: get the source of any other package
<ideasman42> ok, but they may have their own exceptions
<ideasman42> or text
<ideasman42> hrm. get 2 from different projects and do a diff :)
<ideasman42> So I need to include a COPYING file
<ideasman42> but I also need to state what is under creative commons
<BUGabundo> eh
<BUGabundo> try #ubuntu-motu
<ideasman42> ty
<SwedeMike> so... I'm having problems with booting (in virtual box) both the daily build installer, plus a alpha2 install after dist-upgrade (after alpha2 install it boots just fine, then dist-upgrade, then won't boot anymore). In the installer I get to the "install ubuntu" choice immediately after bootup, then I just get black screen with cursor top left.
<SwedeMike> I get the same problem with "try ubuntu without installing"-choice.
<arand> SwedeMike: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/510571 disable acpi?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 510571 in linux "-11 & later kernels won't boot with acpi, -10 works, Lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SwedeMike> arand: hm, thanks, let me see if I can find that option in vbox.
<arand> SwedeMike: or in the kernel boot line
<SwedeMike> well, I'm trying to get into the grub menu, but I can't.
<robin0800> SwedeMike: use shift
<SwedeMike> oh
<SwedeMike> ah
<SwedeMike> just add "noacpi" ?
<SwedeMike> sorry, should have read the bug first
<SwedeMike> my bad
<arand> acpi=off
<SwedeMike> arand: yeah, thanks, works now.
<arand> SwedeMike: even a problem on upstream kernel, so I'm hoping it'll might be fixed soon, since it kind of impairs testing..
<SwedeMike> arand: yeah, I can imagine.
<alex_mayorga_> bjsnider: ping
<alex_mayorga_> anyone else with empathy getting loaded repeatedly on the notify envelope?
<bjsnider> yeah, what's the deal?
<alex_mayorga_> bjsnider, remember the nvidia thing on my laptop, after the reboot I was greeted by a blank (black) screen
<alex_mayorga_> bjsnider: had to modify the xorg.conf back to vesa to get video
<alex_mayorga> is empathy/notify broken for anyone else?
<lucid_lucid> Hi, I just bought an hp touch screen laptop, does linux support that?
<BUGabundo> yes
<Ian_Corne> multi touch?
<Ian_Corne> or just touch?
<Ian_Corne> because i think single touch is just like having a mouse, right?
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, apparently there's a bug right now with gdm or plymouth. i think it would work if you removed plymouth.
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: yes
<BUGabundo> but current synaptics supports multitouch
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, plymouth is the fancy ubuntu logo at boot, that doesn't work anyway for me, even in vesa?
<Ian_Corne> Yeah, but don't know if there's many apps that do that too :p
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: right!
<lucid_lucid> it's multi-touch
 * BUGabundo <3 Android
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, i guess it's not a terribly important thing to save then
<lucid_lucid> ok but I am now working from it and I can't touch the screen. nothing works by touching
<lucid_lucid> does it need some software or what?
<Ian_Corne> shouldn't
<Ian_Corne> well
<Ian_Corne> you're running lucid?
<lucid_lucid> Ian_Corne: yes
<BUGabundo> udev may need some love for it to work
<BUGabundo> 9.10 does support touch with HAL
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, so I remove that, change sorg.conf back to nvidia and retry?
<BUGabundo> I used some tablets and touch laps
<lucid_lucid> BUGabundo: you mean lucid doesn't yet support it but karmic does?
<BUGabundo> I have NO idea what lucid supports in terms of touch
<BUGabundo> ask a X dev
<Ian_Corne> did you try karmic?
<Ian_Corne> because chance are that the thing you're trying is broken atm :p
<lucid_lucid> Ian_Corne: no I don't have karmic now
<BUGabundo> livecd
<SwedeMike> I have added a crypted partition in /etc/crypttab and to fstab so it now tries to mount it at boot. The machine is in virtualbox and the vbox drive is a file. I need to access fstab in the virtual machine from the outside to get it to boot I guess, how do I do that? or what is the recommended way to edit the fstab on a machine that won't boot into rescue mode? init=/bin/sh doesn't really work anymore :P
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, yeah, try that
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, OK, be back
<SwedeMike> hm, booting live usb in the virtual machine is perhaps the easiest, I just realised.
<lucid_lucid> ok I will download a karmic later and try this touch stuff. thanks for your tips
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: did you make an app for android yet?
<Ian_Corne> or interested in the OS itself?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> I don't do code
<Ian_Corne> oh ok :)
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: take a look for your self. awesome plataform
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: no luck either
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: still blank screen
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: this seem to be the issue here: (II) Feb 07 15:50:05 NVIDIA(GPU-0): No display devices connected; falling back to: CRT-0
<alex_mayorga> (WW) Feb 07 15:50:05 NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0
<alex_mayorga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/371230 is the log in case it's of interest
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Does it work with nouveau? :)
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: teach me how and I can test ;)
<alex_mayorga> for some reason nvidia driver wouldn't find the LCD panel
<alex_mayorga> maybe is a VAIO thing
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: “sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/nouveau && sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade && sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau”
<alex_mayorga> I guess VESA is not so bad :)
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, fetching packages
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, do I need to poke the xorg.conf?
<RAOF> It should autoload nouveau.
<RAOF> Oh.  Unless we've got a new X in the main repositories.  Let me just check that :)
<alex_mayorga> so just, cross fingers and reboot as it should "just work"?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, do I reinstall plymouth I removed to test nvidia-current by bjsnider's suggestion
<RAOF> You could reinstall plymouth, I think.
<alex_mayorga> just reboot afterwards or do I need to poke around?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: You will need to reboot, yes.
<RAOF> Well, it's easiest :)
<BUGabundo> back. seems my router doesn't like rain
<BUGabundo> where was I?
<BUGabundo> oh yes, Ian_Corne android
<BUGabundo> you should take a look at the SDK
 * alex_mayorga crosses fingers and jumps into nouveau
<BUGabundo> they have this awesome emulator
<bjsnider> you keep your router outside?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, and I'm back
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: funny... 3rd time I read that
<alex_mayorga> no blank (black) screen, so I guess that's good
<BUGabundo> no I don'tb
<BUGabundo> but it's a new Line, and maybe the screwups mess that up
<alex_mayorga> how can I confirm nouveau is effectively enabled?
<RAOF> Check out Xorg.0.log
<BUGabundo> hey RAOF
<BUGabundo> hammering the nvidia/plymouth bug?
<RAOF> No, not particularly?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, there's Driver	"nouveau"
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: You want to look down further; see which driver has bound to your hardware.
<RAOF> It's probably nouveau.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu.com/371245/
<alex_mayorga> it certainly created a bunch of sreens
<RAOF> You're using VESA, because... [drm] failed to load kernel module "nouveau"
<RAOF> Are you running a strange (ie: not 2.6.32-12) kernel?
<BUGabundo> RAOF: im on VESA too
<BUGabundo> cause nothing I do, can get any driver to work
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, plain vanilla kernel
<Volkodav> did they fix the fonts resizing issue in chromium yet ?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, I don't even know how to compile a kernel yet :S
<alex_mayorga> just aptitude sage-upgrades or dist-upgrades so far
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Can you pastebin “modinfo lbm-nouveau”
<bjsnider> i wonder if you've got a broken EDID chip on that panel
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: FWIW: "Linux VPCCW1FFXL 2.6.32-12-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 5 08:16:30 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, I recall seeing something on borked EDIDs on VAIOs, let me see if I can find the forum entry
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/371249
<BUGabundo> $ modinfo lbm-nouveau
<BUGabundo> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module lbm-nouveau
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Ok.  Now, pastebin your dmesg.
 * BUGabundo will be in serious trouble to restore NVIDIA blob once this mess clears
<alex_mayorga> the forum posts http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1345907
<alex_mayorga> "This is a common SONY Vaio bug where you need to specify the EDID in your xorg.conf." no workaround though
<cwillu> alex_mayorga, um, wouldn't supplying the edid in xorg.conf be the workaround?
<alex_mayorga>  RAOF: dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/371254/
<alex_mayorga> cwillu: I guess I'll need a how-to :(
<cwillu> alex_mayorga, nvidia?
<ChogyDan> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<alex_mayorga> cwillu, yes, 230M I believe
<cwillu> Option"CustomEDID" "CRT-1:/home/cwillu/edid.bin"   <-- goes in the screen section of xorg.conf
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: And what happens if you run “sudo modprobe -vvv lbm-nouveau”?
<cwillu> acquiring edid.bin for your lcd is left as a problem for the reader, although you can generally find it on the cd that came with the lcd (or downloadable from their website)
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/371257/
<alex_mayorga> cwillu: the reader appreciates your help and will try the exercise :)
<alex_mayorga> cwillu, BTW is not an LCD monitor in this case, but the laptop LCD itself
<alex_mayorga> that would teach me not to buy VAIOs in the future :)
<cwillu> alex_mayorga, doesn't really make any difference
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Try logging out now.
<kklimonda> does anyone know how fast moblin boots?
<BUGabundo> <3 secs kklimonda
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, reboot or just log out/in ?
<RAOF> Just log out/in; that should restart X with your driver loaded.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, do they have some bootcharts and other charts available? :)
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> our guys did a few last year
<BUGabundo> for UDS
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, OK be back
<RAOF> And now, Xorg.0.log!
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/371265/
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: And can I have your dmesg again?
<alex_mayorga> still (EE) [drm] failed to open device
 * BUGabundo loves how persistent RAOF and alex_mayorga are
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/371267/
<alex_mayorga> BTW how do I nuke my AP details from the previous pastebin :(
<alex_mayorga> a bunch of black vans are parking in my garage :D
<RAOF> BAH!  Stupid me.  You've still got the nvidia binary kernel module installed - that's binding to the card and is breaking nouveau.
<BUGabundo> ahh
<RAOF> Kindly remove the nvidia kernel module, rebuild your initramfs, and reboot ;)
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, nothing to-do until SuperBowl starts :)
<BUGabundo> so that's what happened to me too
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: monkey friendly directions, please :S
<BUGabundo> stupid question (of the day): what's the diff between having VESA and nouveau?
<RAOF> BUGabundo: xrandr 1.2 support, Xv support, 2d acceleration, suspend/resume, ...
<BUGabundo> ahh
 * BUGabundo still prefers nvidia blob 3D
<RAOF> BUGabundo: Feel free to try the nouveau gallium that has been uploaded to ppa:xorg-edgers; you'll need both ppa:xorg-edgers & ppa:xorg-edgers/nouveau for it to work.
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Remove the “nvidia-current” package, run “sudo update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.32-12-generic”, then reboot.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, thanks, doing it
<kklimonda> holy crap, xrandr rotation works with nouveau
<BUGabundo> WAIT WAIT WAIT
<BUGabundo> RAOF: are you saying what I think you are saying
<BUGabundo> inicial 3D support on nouveau drivers??
<RAOF> Yes; feel free to give it a whirl.
<BUGabundo> if so, you are not going to bed, until I have that running
 * BUGabundo adds ppa
<BUGabundo> RAOF: assume my system is a trashbin, so I will need to have it purged of BLOBs
<kklimonda> RAOF, is it already in and ready?
 * RAOF is not sure whether the new mesa has built yet.
 * BUGabundo stepbs back
<BUGabundo> humm
<RAOF> It won't take too long :)
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, it's done, rebooting, wish me luck I guess
<BUGabundo> mind confirming, *before* I mess my lovely (cough) VESA?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, but the nouveau driver is awesome
<BUGabundo> I don't care!
<BUGabundo> I want 3D or else ill stick at vesa
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, when they get a decent 3D support there is no use for nvidia other than playing games.. ;)
<BUGabundo> I don't play games
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, why 3D?
<BUGabundo> all I need is compiz expose
<kklimonda> oh
<BUGabundo> COMPIZ COMPIZ COMPIZ COMPIZ COMPIZ
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: any final warnings, just like BUGabundo I've grown to appreciate VESA so much :)
<RAOF> BUGabundo: Currently building.
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: don't joke, I spent 2 days using 640x480
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, I forgot ..ATI ?
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> adding PPAs
<kklimonda> alex_mayorga, you may get addicted to open source driver and not be able to switch back
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Not really.
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: DUH nvidia
<BluesKaj> ok
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: I have a motorola Milestone
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/nouveau
<Ian_Corne> gonna start developping my first app soon
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: then what are you waiting for
<BUGabundo> ?
<BluesKaj> i tried the 195 driver , it was ok but no different than the 190 performancewise
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: small (free) tip: aptoid
<BUGabundo> your own repos/market
 * alex_mayorga does the final reboot before going to cheer for the Colts
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: FPS have been lowering every cycle. I had 200 with 190
<BUGabundo> two cycles ago I was on 280
<BUGabundo> when I bought this laptop in 2008 I had 360FPS
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, your gpu is getting worse and worse ;)
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, i had 19000 with the 185 0n karmic, down 15000 or so now
<kklimonda> RAOF, oh god - ppa-purge is just a package I was looking for :)
<BluesKaj> to
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: STOP MOCKING ME
<BUGabundo> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> Package ppa-purge does not exist in lucid
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: you can't do those FPS
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, it's in xorg edgers ppa
<kklimonda> that's why I'm thanking RAOF and his band for it ;)
<BUGabundo> I wonder if add-apt-repository can add 2 PPAs at once
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, i bought a used 7600gt for my desktop pc in 2008, never regretted it
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo, BluesKaj are you talking about glxgears frame rates or in an actual game?
<BUGabundo> RAOF: ready, master
<BUGabundo> show me the LIGHT
<BUGabundo> ZykoticK9: compiz benchmark
<BUGabundo> VESA speed: $ glxgears
<BUGabundo> 1270 frames in 5.1 seconds
<BUGabundo> 328 frames in 5.1 seconds
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, just the glxgears frames , with nothing else running
<BUGabundo> 328 FPS fullscreen :(
<ZykoticK9> 31362 frames in 5.0 seconds
<BUGabundo> ZykoticK9: MAXIMIZE it
<RAOF> At some point, we're really going to have to patch that --iacknowledgethistoolisnotabenchmark option in to glxgears again :)
<ZykoticK9> 9736 frames in 5.0 seconds (glxgears is hardly a compiz benchmark though)
<BUGabundo> that's why I like compiz benchmark
<BUGabundo> cause its called *benchmark*
 * BUGabundo ducks
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo, what is this "compiz benchmark" called?  where to get it?
<BluesKaj> 380 full screen on this elcheapo lappy...intel graphics
<Tronic> Why aren't there any useful benchmarks for Linux?
<BUGabundo> Tronic: cause we don't have games ?
<yofel> 165 on my EeePC with intel 945GME ^^
 * Tronic does have games on his Linux
<ZykoticK9> Tronic, you mean bogomips isn't a valid benchmark?  :)
<yofel> hm, didn't phoronix have something useful?
<BUGabundo> RAOF: please guide me to purge remaining blobs and initram, and packages to install
<kklimonda> ugh, my boot time has increased from 15 to 38 seconds..
<BluesKaj> there's gotta be some kind of std test out there
<RAOF> BluesKaj: I belive that phoronix-test-suite actually has some benchmarks.
<RAOF> BUGabundo: Ok.  It seems you need to remove the nvidia-current package, then “sudo update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.32-12-generic”.
<BUGabundo> Removing nvidia-current ...
<BUGabundo> Removing all DKMS Modules
<BUGabundo> dpkg: warning: while removing nvidia-current, directory '/usr/lib/nvidia-current' not empty so not removed.
<BUGabundo> RAOF: should I do that too for -11?
<RAOF> You don't have to.  Nouveau's not going to work for -11 :)
<kklimonda> 18 now but it's still 3 seconds more ;/
<BUGabundo> RAOF: all good news :\
<kklimonda> :)
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: fully borked screen after reboot
<alex_mayorga> I'm back in an older kernel
<BluesKaj> RAOF, thanks for the tip, gonna try that
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Got a dmesg & Xorg.0.log.old for me?
 * BUGabundo is afraid of not having any older kernel after this 
<BUGabundo> RAOF: next
<RAOF> BUGabundo: You've got -11, don't you? :)
<BUGabundo> (11:21:50 PM) RAOF: You don't have to.  Nouveau's not going to work for -11 :)
<RAOF> Yeah, but VESA will work there.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, dunno, not even the recovery option help
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, but it's going to be a perfectly fine backup kernel to boot into if -12 doesn't work with nouveau for you :)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so now what?
<kklimonda> I've actually added this line to my /etc/rc.local to get dmesg after every boot
<kklimonda> dmesg > /root/dmesg.`date +%Y%m%d-%H:%M`
 * BluesKaj sticks with karmic on the lappy , so as to have at least one kubuntu that is fairly stable
<BUGabundo> patch it and submit upstream eheh
<kklimonda> I've decided to do a backup dmesg because first time I've played with nouveau I've generated like 10 or 12 dmesgs trying to get something useful ;)
<yofel> kklimonda: nice idea :)
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, log http://paste.ubuntu.com/371282/
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Well, at least nouveau started correctly.  Sadly, it doesn't seem to see your LVDS *at all*.
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: You do have a laptop display, right?
<BUGabundo> RAOF: what do I install now ?
<RAOF> BUGabundo: If you haven't already installed xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, you do that.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, yes, is a 14" laptop, dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/371284/
<RAOF> BUGabundo: If you've booted into a working nouveau setup you now get to wait while I make mesa actually build in xorg-edgers.
<BUGabundo> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo>   libdrm-nouveau1{a} linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-12-generic{a} nouveau-firmware{a} xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BUGabundo>   dkms{u} fakeroot{u} linux-headers-2.6.32-11{u} linux-headers-2.6.32-11-generic{u} nvidia-settings{u}
<RAOF> BUGabundo: Looks right to me.
<BUGabundo> remoning kernel headers is a good thing?
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> done
<RAOF> You don't need the kernel headers, no.
<BUGabundo> so reboot?
<RAOF> Yah.
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Is that the dmesg from your failed boot?
<BUGabundo> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-12-generic
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, I don't think so, is there a way to get it?
<BluesKaj> bbl..dinner
 * BUGabundo preps a ethernet cable in case X won't start, so no wifi
 * BUGabundo wishes for wifi EASY usage as wired 
<RAOF> BUGabundo: Set your wireless thing to by “system wide” in network manager; it'll start on boot, then.
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: System->Administration->Log File Viewer should have older dmesg, I think.
<BUGabundo> RAOF: I have that
<BUGabundo> but it won't work from recovyer console :D
<RAOF> Even if you go into netroot, and run “dhclient wlan0”?
<BUGabundo> oh really?
<BUGabundo> got to try that
<BUGabundo> does NM even work in recovery ?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, dmesg.0 here http://paste.ubuntu.com/371287/
<RAOF> I forget.  You colud probably manually start it with “service start network-manager” or somesuch.
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> ill try if I get stuck
<BUGabundo> this stuff keeps changing
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, any hope for me on mouveau?
<BUGabundo> well lets go
<BUGabundo> guys rebooting
<BUGabundo> if not back in <5 min, its RAOF fault!
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: [   15.955792] [lbm-drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: LVDS present in DCB table, but couldn't determine its native mode.  Disabling.
<RAOF> That's your problem; I'm not quite sure how to work around it.
<RAOF> It's possible that you could, but I guess that nouveau needs a bug report before it'll work out of the box on your laptop.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: ubuntu-bug nouveau?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Not quite at this point.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, can you file for me, please?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: It'll need to go upstream to nouveau.  Before we do that, I'll need you to test on an up-to-the-minute snapshot.
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> got an working x
<BUGabundo> seems smooth too
<BUGabundo> no 3D (yet?)
<BUGabundo> RAOF: what's next?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, nothing - mesa has failed to build :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> just my luck
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, so you have to wait for RAOF to update package :)
<RAOF> BUGabundo: I check whether my modifications to the mesa package make it actually build, then I upload to xorg-edgers.  Then you wait half an hour or so for it to get built & published, then it works.
<BUGabundo> so once mesa finishs, and I get it updated, I can use 3D ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, maybe :)
<RAOF> That would be the plan, yes.
<BUGabundo> *maybe*, yes
<RAOF> In theory.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, I've heard that those blessed by the lady luck may even run compiz ;)
<RAOF> You certainly get to *try* 3D :)
<BUGabundo> anyway to enable compiz and get logs?
<BUGabundo> oh I did RAOF. failed
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, so I recheck when Colts champion?
<BUGabundo> 157 frames in 5.0 seconds = 31.264 FPS
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: I'll give you a ping when there's some nice new snapshots.  It may be later in the week.
<BUGabundo> RAOF: VESA was double the speed of this drivers eheh
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: Thanks! So for now, is there an easy way to disable the whole thing?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, glxgears is lousy benchmark
<BUGabundo> I know
<RAOF> You can add “lbm-nouveau.nomodeset=1” to your kernel boot parameters, I think.
<BUGabundo> jk around
<BUGabundo> RAOF: me?
<BUGabundo> ohh those this mean I can install plymouth again RAOF?
<BluesKaj> RAOF, BUGabundo , for network start or restart : sudo /etc/init.d/networking start or restart, another command : sudo dhclient eth0 or wlan0
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: That'll turn off KMS, which will cause the nouveau X driver to fail to load, which will mean VESA will be back in business for you.
<RAOF> BUGabundo: You can certainly try plymouth again :)
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: on a WPA2 network ?
<BUGabundo> RAOF: lets see if it still freezes as it did with nvidia
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, yes
<bjsnider> RAOF, it sounds like his monitor in both the nouveau and nvidia driver situations. neither of them can detect what the monitor's settings are
<BUGabundo> just plymouth or plymouth-x11 too ?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: ok, will try. would be cool
<BUGabundo> gonna try to rotate my screen
<RAOF> bjsnider: Yes, that's right.  But nouveau says it doesn't know how to handle TMDS version 2.0 tables, which'll be part of the problem.
<bjsnider> well, maybe so, but he isn't going to get very far with a busted EDID chip either way
<BUGabundo> YAY ROTATION WORKS
<RAOF> bjsnider: Right.  But nouveau will want to know if they can add a quirk.
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: you mean me, right?
<bjsnider> if he can find the horizsync/vertrefresh values for that panel, he can put them into the xorg.conf file i suppose
<BUGabundo> RAOF: I'm _noticing_ more CPU usage. is that expected?
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, yeah, you need to ask sony for a new panel
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<bjsnider> if it's still under warranty
<BluesKaj> RAOF, what's this about the nouveau driver ..is it the latest nvidia darling or is it that nv basic driver
<bjsnider> it's not the damned nv driver
<RAOF> BluesKaj: It's the fully-featured open-source nvidia driver.  The nv driver is the official open-source nvidia driver, but it's obfuscated, doesn't really accept patches, and doesn't do anything much more than bring up the card.
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: yeah! right; they won't even honor the warranty outside the US
<bjsnider> sue them
<bjsnider> sue sony
<alex_mayorga> I'd love to
<alex_mayorga> know any pro-bono lawyers?
<RAOF> BUGabundo: More CPU usage is not expected; if that's accompanied by slower drawing, it's possible that you're missing the firmware.  Pastebin dmesg & Xorg.0.log, please thanks.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, where should I add lbm-nouveau.nomodeset=1 exactly, menu.lst is no more
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, yes but they're all currently dead
<alex_mayorga> can't wait for a fully open laptop
<BUGabundo> RAOF: $ pastebinit dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/371297/
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/371298/
<alex_mayorga> I wonder if Canonical would puch for it
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: If you bring up the grub menu, you can hit 'e' to edit the kernel command line.  For permanence, /etc/default/grub is where you're after.
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: no mather if you have no driver blob, you still have close fw in cpu, disks, modem, wifi , etc
<BUGabundo> :(
<BluesKaj> RAOF,  any comparirsons with the nvidia-current ?  190.53 in my case
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, I know, I'm up for a looong wait
<bjsnider> nouveau can't provide 3d accel yet
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, thanks yet again
<RAOF> BluesKaj: It doesn't do (supported) 3D, so if you want proper 3D you still need the binary blob.
<bjsnider> also can't provide vdpau. other than that it compares well i'd say
<BluesKaj> ok, I'll stick with the 190
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, but nvidia blob is seriously bad
<bjsnider> ah...no it isn't
<bjsnider> it's seriously great
<BluesKaj> blob?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: it works!
<kklimonda> binary large object ;)
<BUGabundo> when it doenst kill suspend or hibernate
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-31
<slyrus> if I were building a new machine to run natty one, what would y'all recommend for a graphics card?
<jbwiv> guys, when I got to "About Ubuntu" via the System Menu, it says I'm using Natty Narwhal...even though I'm still just on Maverick. Any reason why this might have happened?
<bazhang> jbwiv, well known bug
<bazhang> jbwiv, lsb_release -a should show maverick
<jbwiv> bazhang, yes, you're correct. thank you
<coz_> lsb_release -a  shows  ubuntu natty 11.04  here
<coz_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/lsb_release.png
<bazhang> coz_, yep, this is a bug in Maverick he was asking about
<coz_> bazhang,  oh sorry,,, I came in just after he talked... nevermind :)
<bazhang> :)
<psusi> the x transition is still in turmoil right?  the daily live cd has the x server crash for me today and leave the monitor in standby until I sysrq-k and switch to tty1
<bazhang> psusi, presumably the topic is still correct
<[[n1x]]> Anyone know if xfce 4.8 has finally reenabled the ability to configure the right click desktop menu?
<gnomefreak> anyone know if the Nvidia GeForce GTX 460 is supported?
<coz_> well so far..natty is pretty nice  except for firefox 4... i went back to 3
<susundberg> firefox 4.X has sync built in <3
<coz_> susundberg,  mm  well  maybe later I will like it :)
<susundberg> you will if you have more than 1 machine in active use
<susundberg> though older xmarks and firefox sync did the tric
<susundberg> (for some reason my older 3.X firfox though says that sync is currently non working)
<coz_> susundberg,   I do... however... I get grumpy if I have nothing to complain about :)
<susundberg> :D
<coz_> hey all
<csgeek> should packaging bugs be reported?  ie.  http://pastie.org/1514687
<Pici> csgeek: yes
<csgeek> launchpad? or is there a +1 bug location?
<gnomefreak> launchpad
<gnomefreak> you can use the command ubuntu-bug packagename
<gnomefreak> replace packagename with the name of the package
<csgeek> that's pretty slick.. I like the ubuntu-bug
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, it is supported
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: the nvidia 460?
<bjsnider> yes
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: thanks
<gnomefreak> i get the feeling it is going to be alot of work to install it
<bjsnider> physically?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> you have got to love when things say the following
<gnomefreak> Email sent successfully!
<gnomefreak> Please check your spam for replies
<gnomefreak> its very big and has its own wiring harnesses but i not real sure where to plug them in. i have to wait until i get the new PC to install it
<bjsnider> your new pc will have power connectors labelled for pci-express cards. they are distinct
<bjsnider> the only problem might be if the ase is insufficiently large to accommodate such a large expansion card
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: ase?
<bjsnider> case
<gnomefreak> ah. well its normal size PC not the slim so i dont see an issue there. the card will take up 2 slots. i always have the ati 4200 that comes with it to fall back on
<bjsnider> normal size might not be big enough
<gnomefreak> i just have to figure out what drivers they are, but i can figure that out fairly easy
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: on thats not good
<gnomefreak> for a $200 card it better work
<bjsnider> it's also going to be very loud
<bjsnider> those things need fans
<bjsnider> big fans
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: it has a huge fan on it
<gnomefreak> but it is removable
<bjsnider> if the case is a small minitower it won't fit. it will be too long and the back will interfere with the hard drive
<bjsnider> yeah, it's removable if you want to fry the gpu
<gnomefreak> yeah
<bjsnider> the best thing to do is buy a system with such a card already included, such as a dell xps
<bjsnider> or build your own system
<gnomefreak> yeah way too much money for a dell system with nvidia card even as a choice
 * gnomefreak checking to see if it has dementions
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<hallyn> all right, since last night's update, I can't get online over 3G (tethered with nokia n900)  Anyone else see anything problem like this?
<[[n1x]]> Anyone know if xfce 4.8 has finally reenabled the ability to configure the right click desktop menu?
<bazhang> [[n1x]], app shortcuts?
<bazhang> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5679  [[n1x]] check this
<[[n1x]]> like this http://lynucs.deviantart.com/art/bliss-105565250
<bazhang> no idea. check the video if you are curious about the new features
<[[n1x]]> I already know what the features are but xfce never lists everything and they seem to always be clueless when asked
<[[n1x]]> I need to revise my question, does anyone here use xfce 4.8?
<charlie-tca> as it is in Xubuntu Natty, yes
<[[n1x]]> charlie-tca: please be a little more detailed with that yes
<gpc> charlie-tca: you are the xubuntu project lead right?
<charlie-tca> detailed how? I use Xubuntu, Natty Narwhal, which has Xfce 4.8 in it. I do not install from git or compile it on my own
<charlie-tca> gpc: yes
<gpc> cool and congrats btw :)
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> [[n1x]]: Xfce is not a distribution, it is a desktop environment. It has to installed in something to use it
<[[n1x]]> charlie-tca: so you are saying that the desktop right click menu can be easily editied like it use to be in xfce 4.2?
<charlie-tca> I have no idea about that. I am saying "Yes, I use Xfce 4.8 as installed in Xubuntu"
<[[n1x]]> charlie-tca: well, do you see an option to edit that menu?
<charlie-tca> I don't know how it was edited in 4.2
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> I don't see that option
<charlie-tca> I do know you can now use the standard menu editors to edit the main menu
<[[n1x]]> but the desktop menu is seperate from the main menu :(
<charlie-tca> Isn't it just an xml file you can edit?
<[[n1x]]> Iol, editing hundreds of links from xml would be insane
<[[n1x]]> I was hoping to find an experienced xfce user that might have known about the menu editor
<charlie-tca> Are you talking about the applications menu in the right click menu?
<charlie-tca> That should be the same as the main menu, and you edit it by editing the main menu
<[[n1x]]> I already posted a screenshot of what I'm talking about a few posts up
<[[n1x]]> revising question again, any experienced xfce users on 4.8 and know about the old menu editor?
<[[n1x]]> I had been using that menu for about 5 years
<kuvutu> the grub menu is different from the grub.cfg? strange but I have no idea why. is this a known issue?
<kuvutu> i don't see any other than the /boot/grub and the examples inn /usr/share
<kuvutu> where is it coming from?
<kuvutu> any ideas?
<Daekdroom> Is it only here or is transmission not working correctly with appmenu?
<gnomefreak> anyone else have theme issues after updates in the past few days?
<gnomefreak> it seems everything is generic and fairly big
<gnomefreak> ok seems in the past few hours there are more updates some gtk so lets hope it will be fixed
<Pici> gnomefreak: I haven't rebooted/relogged since the last update, sorry :/
<gnomefreak> even grub was black on white instead of purple, but plymouth was purple. login screen was also generic (no theme really)
<gpc> reboot at this time is probably the worst idea
<gnomefreak> i had ~200 or 400 (dont recall but one of the 2) this morning than i shutdown and just started it up. system was turned off for a few hours
<Daekdroom> I have had no theme issues.
<Daekdroom> A long time ago, the whole system would start as if there was a issue with Ambience theme, but then it'd normally come back (except for Nautilus)
<Daekdroom> That was, idk, a week ago.
<gnomefreak> this is what i have http://img141.imageshack.us/f/themeissue.png/
<Daekdroom> zeitgeist is now installed by default D:
<gnomefreak> last time i did updates were during the ayanata issue, than today was next time update
<gnomefreak> but it seems all Ambience is gone from what i can tell atm
<Daekdroom> I'm gonna do the most recent upgrades now.
<Daekdroom> (if my connection lets me)
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few im going to see what i can do about this
<gnomefreak> my g-t seems to have gotten Ambience back since the gtk updates a few minutes ago. gonna try rebooting
<gnomefreak> ok it seems that it is still broken
<gnomefreak> well it seems that g-t above the menu looks to have ambience, brownish with the close(x) is red but nothing else in the screen has it
<gnomefreak> although grub was purple again :)
<gnomefreak> numlocks is not engaging on login
 * yofel still waits for someone to make that purple grub not hardcoded into the scripts..
<Daekdroom> The gfxgrub is even worse.
<Daekdroom> Because when it shows up, it's not very well aligned to my monitor
 * gnomefreak loves purple so im good with grub/plymouth :)
<yofel> well, I set the framebuffer by hand anyway, so I don't care about that. But it's annoying to have to edit /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme on every grub package update
<gnomefreak> if you go to 1saleaday.com the https has a red line through it :)
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke/think
<coz_> hey all
<gnomefreak> ok i didnt get real far. i get this feeling that the $200 video card is going to work in the new pc. worried about PSU output and space inside the box.
<gnomefreak> anyone have a Nvidia Galaxy GeForce GT220? i cant find the min. PSU output
<gnomefreak> it should fit in case, i just get the feeling that the PC it is going into has a 300Watt PS
<gnomefreak> ok found one that should work and its >$100 cheaper :)
<coz_> gnomefreak,  checking out some of the reviews for that card
<coz_> http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,697132/Geforce-GT-220-reviewed-Nvidias-DX101-graphics-card/Reviews/
<gnomefreak> coz_: thanks looking at it in a minute
<coz_> gnomefreak,  I doubt a 300whatt psu is going to be enough
<coz_> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5271086&sku=G458-0220
<coz_> $64.00
<gnomefreak> no but the geforce gt 430 should work
<gnomefreak> tigerdirect is where i ordered the other card from
<coz_> ah ok
<coz_> I am jealous :)
<gnomefreak> i think the 220 is 400watt
<coz_> gnomefreak,  i would get the largest you can afford
<coz_> PSU  that is
<coz_> TTGI  are fairly inexpensive comparitively
<gnomefreak> i have a few but im not sure what the new pc comes with (PSU)
<coz_> gnomefreak,  oh  ok
<gnomefreak> the 430 is only $69.99
<coz_> cool
<gnomefreak> the 460 was ~$190
<coz_> gnomefreak,  did you compare the specs between the two?
<gnomefreak> coz_: yeah kind of, whatever was on tigerdirect site. i guess i go through and customize the dell again and see what ati card it comes with and the PSU
<coz_> gnomefreak,  yeah ,, system integration is a lengthy  project... most of us just buy what we can afford :)
<gnomefreak> i cant really afford the $200 but i dont know how well ati is supported or works for that matter. i have been using nvidia cards for many years
<bjsnider> you don't need the more expensive one unless you're gaming all the time
<gnomefreak> well the 430 i think it was is only $70ish but i closed the page
<gnomefreak> still not sure about the amd proc it comes with
<gnomefreak> that is another never had thing
<gnomefreak> Integrated ATI HD4200 Radeon
<gnomefreak> this guy is a moron, i should know better than to call dell to ask questions. he tells me the pc will support the nvidia460 so i ask him what is the wattage of the PSU he tells me 300Watt but the card needs 450Watts :(
 * gnomefreak smacks self
<gnomefreak> been on the phone with the guy for 23 minutes and still waiting for him to check it again
<gnomefreak> he tells me i have to pay for a new PSU but when i get the PC i have to ship it back to them using my money and wait for them to replace it anda send it back to me. i said ill buy my own
<gnomefreak> lol now he says it is a mini tower. everything he has said was wrong. next PC i buy im going to the store and buying it
<Daekdroom> I bought a HP computer because it was the smallest non-freakish-design I could find, and I don't have many space to spare, specially in depth :S
<Daekdroom> But if I could, I'd build one myself.
<coz_> Daekdroom,  this one is self built a whillllle   back :)
<BUGabundo> o/
<nekoCAT> I would like to compliment the Xubuntu team for their work on Natty so far.  The new theme looks great and the panel configuration is a nice change from the psuedo-gnome look it had before.
<charlie-tca> thank you, nekoCAT. I will pass that on to the devs. Can you screenshot your desktop for us?
<Omega> Is there anyway to get the notification area back?
<nekoCAT> charlie-tca: I haven't changed much but here. http://i.imgur.com/1n5nH.png
<charlie-tca> nekoCAT: that's what I wanted. Is that the default themes for panels?
<charlie-tca> nebula: Thank you for the image.
<charlie-tca> nekoCAT: thank you for the image.
<charlie-tca> nebula: sorry, tab fail
<nekoCAT> charlie-tca: The only things I have changed is the text Menu by the menu, the wallpaper, and removing the trash and filesystem icons on the desktop.
<charlie-tca> nekoCAT: great! it looks real good, too
<nebula> charlie-tca,  :P~
<nekoCAT> I created a bug report for the two Gnumeric menu entries I mentioned Saturday.
<nekoCAT> It appears Orange Globaltime also presents with two menu entries in Xubuntu Natty.
<charlie-tca> yeah, the two entries are generated by the desktop file. It is written wrong
<nekoCAT> Okay, I hope it gets fixed soon.
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-01
<h00k> Is it just my install, or are things really screwed up today?
<h00k> Nautilus is dying, unity is silly, empathy is crashing, policykit, etc.
<charlie-tca> mine did that!
<h00k> I feel like I missed something...
<charlie-tca> and all I was doing is looking at the menu
<charlie-tca> I don't know, maybe it is worse for some than for others. It is pretty quiet in here today
<Daekdroom> apport is getting on my nerves.
<Daekdroom> It's telling me all the time that something went wrong with some app.
<yofel> well, what do you have in /var/crash/ ?
<charlie-tca> isn't telling you it crashed the idea? (along with getting the information together to make filing the bug easy)
<Ian_Corne> 8$
<h00k> Yeah, phew, Natty is really ugly for me today.
<h00k> I wonder if I should roll back a kernel or something.
<BUGabundo> nighty night
<charlie-tca> why isn't BUGabundo having a ton of issues today?
<charlie-tca> Am I supposed to get more empty launchers each time I start unity?
<ous> so quick q: Has anyone been able to get the latest dev release (with the latest updates post kernel upgrade to 2.6.38) to work on virtual box with unity?
<Amaranth> ous: I imagine virtualbox doesn't have drivers for 2.6.38
<charlie-tca> no, there is a vbox bug for it,
<charlie-tca> http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/8143
<ous> oh ok so not just me
<ous> I imagine its an issue with the vbox additions
<charlie-tca> normal "not gonna work with the brand new kernel" thing
<ous> so what hardware does it currently work best under
<ous> ?
<charlie-tca> any, with the -37 kernel
<ous> I meant ubuntu natty, what hardware does it work best on right now
<charlie-tca> ha
<ous> for testing/kicks and giggles
<charlie-tca> hahahaha
<charlie-tca> maybe I should be quiet again, now...
<charlie-tca> It should work with any hardware, but to see unity, you need an ati card or you install it, install the nvidia hardware driver, then reboot to the unity desktop
<charlie-tca> and I don't know about intel
<bjsnider> most intel crap will be ok
<bjsnider> except that subcontracted stuff like poulsbo
<ous> lol
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> and that is our best guess, too
<charlie-tca> but it's early yet. It will get better :-)
<ous> I'm sure it will... been following the development.
<ous> I'm hoping they make unity 2d look more like unity and vice versa
<h00k> oh, xorg upgrades.
 * h00k blindly does them
<slyrus> didn't work out so well for me... hopefully things will get better soon.
<h00k> Maybe I'll wait a bit to restart :)
<Severian> Since alpha-1 of the alternate installer seems to be confirmed as broken, I'd like to try a daily build.  I have not found the daily build for the Alternate installer.  Does one exist and where is it, please?
<tsimpson> Severian: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Severian> OK, daily vs. daily-live.   Thank you.
<tsimpson> yeah, -live is just for the LiveCDs
<Severian> That make sense then.  The alternate is not a live CD.
<Severian> Should bug reports be filed on the daily builds, or just alpha, beta and rc disks?
<Severian> I have not found a bug in the daily.  I am just asking at this point.  I did file on the alpha 1.
<tsimpson> both
<tsimpson> Severian: btw: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Severian> I have submitted several test reports there.  But, thanks.
<tsimpson> just making sure, that's where most of the testing reports really should go
<Severian> Since the pages there are labeled alpha 1, I assume I should not submit reports from a daily build.
<lodder> Just dit a apt-get dist-upgrade and ubuntu-desktop and xorg are where removed. how can I restore it without deleting it. doing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is giving xorg deps problem unresolved. Please help
<geser> lodder: there is a xorg transition going on right now, it should be fixed within the next days
<coz_> good day all
<lodder> geser: ok, but it has been removed... is there a way to fix it or do I need to reïnstall
<lodder> is there a way to reinstall xorg and ubuntu-desktop? with the current problems
<duanedesign> new Natty kernel is not working so well. At least the WiFi
<hifi> lodder: you'd need to install the older packages by hand
<geser> lodder: either wait till the dependency problems are fixed an (re-)install ubuntu-desktop or start for fresh and do only a partial upgrade to natty (one not removing xorg and ubuntu-desktop) and finish the upgrade once the dependencies are fixed
<hifi> or from maverick if they work
<hifi> anyway, be careful during the development cycle with full-upgrade/dist-upgrade
<hifi> aptitude does offer good solutions for partial upgrades
<hifi> but always when apt/aptitude is going to remove something you know is important, just postpone your upgrade until it gets fixed
<hifi> or do a partial upgrade but it's always possible something breaks
<lodder> geser: ok thx
<lodder> geser: how do you do a partial upgrade from cmd?
<galamar> hey for some reason i cant join #iphonedev any ideas on why
<smoser> is this a known issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/560978/
<smoser> galamar, works for me (xchat)
<smoser> issue in pastebin is non-upgradable X
<galamar> im on gnome-xchat
<galamar> smoser, i used to have the problem getting into other rooms cause my nick was bad for IRC (noroot). but now i dont understand whats keeping me from iphonedev
<smoser> sorry, galamar i dont know.
<Zoiah> smoser: yes, see /topic.
<smoser> it "works for me"
<smoser> $ dpkg-query --show xchat xchat-gnome
<smoser> xchat	2.8.8-3ubuntu4
<charlie-tca> galamar: your nick is registered?
<Zoiah> smoser: new stack is being uploaded.
<galamar> yes it is now.
<smoser> Zoiah, well, i read the post, it doesn't explicitly mention issues, and i'd upgraded several times since that to now.
<smoser> but, ok.
<galamar> since last time i had problems.
<charlie-tca> I don't know then. Maybe ask in #freenode
<syn3rgy> Was wondering of Natty will be supporting the GPU on the Sandy Bridge architecture.
<syn3rgy> I have alpha on a disk but as of now no joy with the GPU =/
<smoser> archive seems consistent now for my bug above
<cjohnston> I just ran into bug #711283 and now compiz keeps crashing.. is there any way to fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 711283 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "package xserver-xorg-core 2:1.9.0.902-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: installing xserver-xorg-core would break existing software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711283
<genii-around> The xorg updates still borked?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> but only a few packages now
<genii-around> OK, thanks
<cjohnston> charlie-tca: any idea when they may be fixed?
<charlie-tca> not really
<cjohnston> Cause it looks like thats what is broken on mine. :-(
<charlie-tca> They are still trying to build the images for alpha2 testing today
<cjohnston> thanks
<charlie-tca> got hopes to have something again in about an hour
<cjohnston> ya
<charlie-tca> but it didn't sound like a full fix,
<cjohnston> cool
<charlie-tca> just hopeful for a desktop cd build
<cjohnston> uggh
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I am scared to reboot, since the updates removed the nvidia-current driver
<cjohnston> For me my compiz keeps crashing
<cjohnston> all i see is my background
<doodoo> I installed natty in virtualbox and got unity working. After I did an update, I am not able to get unity anymore. Both Ubuntu Desktop Edition and Classic Desktop shows old interface. How to solve this? Thanks
<cjohnston> charlie-tca: update was pushed and im good to go!
<charlie-tca> Great
<charlie-tca> I will try mine too
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> let me know please
<genii-around> Bah. I'm still getting unmet deps.
<cjohnston> :-/
<Zoiah> When I want to upgrade, it wants to remove 'cryptsetup' which is probably bad since I run on encrypted root.
<genii-around> Trying with -f install
<doodoo> with unity i get error fatal: software rendering detected. how to solve this?
<genii-around> That worked
<akshatj> How to I install kernel headers for Virtualbox guest additions to build
<akshatj> ?
 * genii-around reboots
<charlie-tca> it's broken
<charlie-tca> akshatj: ^ ^
<akshatj> oh noes
<akshatj> charlie-tca: any workarounds?
<genii-around> Meh. Have to reinstall nvidia again
<charlie-tca> hm, genii-around : nvidia-current got removed as incompatible. Do they have a new one?
<charlie-tca> akshatj: seems VirtualBox-OSE is working for some people
<genii-around> charlie-tca: My system seems to be grabbing the xorg-edgers version
<charlie-tca> lol
<genii-around> Reboot time again
<charlie-tca> I am not rebooting yet
<syn3rgy> Does Virtualbox OSE contain any blobs in its code. Wikipedia calls it "free software". Not sure they really know what free software is.
<Daekdroom> OSE = OpenSo
<Daekdroom> *Open Source Edition
<charlie-tca> If you mean does it contain any proprietary code at all, I would guess it does
<syn3rgy> Yeah it is Open Source under the GPL (so is the Linux kernel) but this does not mean that the code is free of blobs. The Linux kernel has lots of firmware blobs
<syn3rgy> Yeah that is what I ment
<Daekdroom> AFAIK, the non Open Source edition offers, for example, USB-direct-to-guest support, which is indeed provided by a blob.
<charlie-tca> Daekdroom: does it meet the fsf definition of free?
<Daekdroom> No clue.
<syn3rgy> No that would not be "free" to the FSF.
<syn3rgy> they don't even call Linux free. They use Libre-linux as the kernel.
<charlie-tca> for my purposes - I don't have to pay money (free) and it works very well.
<syn3rgy> =)
<smoser> anyone know about mumble in current archive state ? i can't get "Push to talk" to work. it doesn't seem to get any modifier keys input. i can't even assign one in the settings dialog. it acts like it doens't get keyboard input.
<Daekdroom> I need my card's firmware in the kernel so I can have it working. I don't mind :P
<charlie-tca> and if, it contains proprietary code, great! It still works easier than other vm
<syn3rgy> I guess if so smoke as much weed as Richard Stallman you tend to get overly paranoid and zealous about words like free.
<syn3rgy> The reason I asked at all was the wikipedia called it "free software"
<Daekdroom> Anyway, the current situation is so much better than, say, Windows /troll
<charlie-tca> free software can mean "not paid for"
<Daekdroom> Free for FSF = not paid for, and I actually get to know how it works?
<syn3rgy> I was a little bit surprised to see the next ver of Debian is going to be what FSF call free. lol, good luck with Sandy Bridge etc.
<Daekdroom> Not only Sandy Bridge. The ATI opensource driver needs a binary firmware so it can work at all.
<charlie-tca> along with video and audio codecs, it should be a real winner
<Daekdroom> According to the VirtualBox website..
<Daekdroom> "The VirtualBox Open Source Edition (OSE) is the one that has been released under the GPL and comes with complete source code. It is functionally equivalent to the full VirtualBox package, except for a few features that primarily target enterprise customers. This gives us a chance to generate revenue to fund further development of VirtualBox. "
<syn3rgy> Well I am quite happy with VB as it is. lol, going to take Debian GNU/Linux about ... emm. 5 years to reverse engineer Sandy Bridges GPU. Thats a lot of hours in moms basement. The Intel compiler is NOT free and needed for the GPU.
<charlie-tca> cjohnston: I rebooted, removed /etc/X11/xorg.conf (nvidia card), and got to gdm
<cjohnston> cool
<charlie-tca> how many will be broken because they don't know to remove that file after updating?
<cjohnston> too many im sure
<doodoo> todays update broke unity for me and now it cannot detect 3d acceleration.anyone else having same problem
<charlie-tca> see the topic. It removes the drivers today
<Volkodav> so do we allow to remove what it wants ?
<Volkodav> In my case it is 5 packages - nvidia-current googleearth xorg-input all input-mouse and some else
<Volkodav> oops - now it is down to 2 only nvidia-current and googleearth
<patdk-wk> launchpad is so backedup :(
<charlie-tca> depends on whether or not you use unity, I guess. Without nvidia-current, you can't use it
<charlie-tca> and the new nvidia package is not ready yet
<bjsnider> once nvidia-current is rebuilt it will no longer be incompatible. i would wait to upgrade until that happens
<charlie-tca> also, if you let it remove nvidia-current, you have to remove or move /etc/X11/xorg.conf or it won't boot
<Volkodav> I use gnome
<Volkodav> and I can wait too
<charlie-tca> heh, I quit waiting
<Volkodav> ? removed ?
<bjsnider> just because a package is updated doesn't mean there's a gun to your head forcing you to immediately install it
<Volkodav> true
<Volkodav> mine says the driver is activated but is not currently in use ?
<whiz_> I am just doing a full upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 alpha using update-manager. anything that I need to take care of ? I need a working desktop. most likely will use gnome
<bjsnider> if you need a working desktop don't upgrade to natty
<lamalex> So there was a big X update today. Is it safe to upgrade with nvidia drivers?
<yofel> bjsnider: do you know if nvidia 270 from x-update will work fine?
<whiz_> bjsnider: thnx. stopped upgrade. maybe i will wait till beta
<bjsnider> yofel, well. it's not certain. it works for me on maverick/with natty kernel. but it doesn't work for everybody so it's a bit of a crapshoot
<yofel> ah, I'll just find out then once the other packages are installable
<bravo2me> will natty be faster than maverick? with unity that is, cuz maverick is slow, and gets slower everyday
<Daekdroom> bravo2me, 2.6.38 kernel brings huge performance improvements, but Unity itself, it's too early to tell if it'll be faster.
<dupondje> vinagre seems broken here :(
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vinagre/+bug/711442
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 711442 in vinagre (Ubuntu) "vinagre crashed with SIGSEGV in g_socket_send()" [Undecided,New]
<mrenouf|work^> Is there any reasonably safe way of trying out the branch of Compiz intended for Natty, on Maverick?
<mrenouf|work^> I'm particularly eager to try out the new Snap/Grid plugin.
<bravo2me> ok Daekdroom
<Ian_Corne> something went wrong when installing 2.6.38-1 on one of my boxes :(
<afv> hi. anyone using nouveau with the last X.org stack and unity?
<coz_> are the updates safe yet?
<Daekdroom> I can't tell. I'm using xorg-edgers
<coz_> ah ok
<coz_> apparenlty nvidia-current still wants to be removed :(
<coz_> ok I will wait until tomorrow or so  :(
<Daekdroom> Yeah. It's broken.
<Daekdroom> Don't forget to erase your xorg.conf if you remove it
<coz_> Daekdroom,  nah... I wil just wait... I am in no hurry...everything is working just about fine
<zniavre_> good evening
<coz_> zniavre_,  hey guy
<zniavre_> coz_ the gtk theme is working well ?
<coz_> zniavre_,  which one?
<zniavre_> default ambiance
<coz_> zniavre_, oh yes it is
<coz_> zniavre_,  seems to befine
<coz_> zniavre_,  were there issues?
<zniavre_> it looks like a redmond theme
<coz_> zniavre_,  oh!! yeah that happens occasionally... I restart x and it generally fixes
<zniavre_> ok i ll try as soon as possible
<coz_> zniavre_,  so far it has happened twice this week  and a restart of X  seemed to work   ctrl+alt+F1   log in    sudo -i   password   restart gdm   << that's how Ido it
<zniavre_> ok im right now trying unity (2d)
<coz_> zniavre_,  ok yeah ... I always log into  classic gnome ( no effect)
<zniavre_> it's what i did quite fast
<zniavre_> :o)
<coz_> zniavre_,   working now?
<zniavre_> yep but not in 3d (always using vbox)
<coz_> cool
<zniavre_> the theme failed once
<coz_> zniavre_,  I noticed, as I said,,, it does fail on occasion
<coz_> zniavre_,  but not often enough to be a pain in the rear :)
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-02
<cpatrick08> i am running the kubuntu natty daily 2011021.1 and when i update with kpackagekit i get the following error message E: Error http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources
<cpatrick08> 404 Not Found
<cpatrick08> i have checked all the sources in the kubuntu software and other software
<edgy> cpatrick08: it seems you added your own source becuase there is no ppa in natty file
<cpatrick08> ok
<Wanderer> Anyone else's X explode after latest updates to Natty?
<bazhang> Wanderer, I think the topic addresses that; you may also want to get the rss feed of Natty changes to keep apprised of such
<bazhang> http://feeds.ubuntu-nl.org/NattyChanges
<Wanderer> was reading the topic,  thats about a week old,  think it's still valid?
<bazhang> seems to be tons of X issues, so perhaps *that* particular one is fixed, but I'd be wary
<slyrus> Ok, now that I've borked my X server completely... What package(s) _should_ I install to try and get things back to working again? xorg? xserver-xorg?
<Wanderer> slyrus: X segfaulting?
<slyrus> dies on startup, it seems
<Wanderer> same here
<slyrus> any ideas in which log files I might look to see evidence of it dying?
<Wanderer>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<slyrus> no, hasn't been touched since 1/31/11...
<slyrus> I probably left my system in a hosed state dist-upgrading in the middle of the partial upgrade cycle
<Wanderer> try and just execute "X
<Wanderer> "X" even
<edgy> what? I have updated but not rebooted. I am frightened now :(
<Wanderer> looks like glew-utils is in a funky state
<Wanderer> edgy: don't reboot
<Wanderer> x is borked
<edgy> Wanderer: so what can I do now?
<slyrus> tells me xserver-xorg isn't installed and that I need to install it -- which leads me back to my original question about which package
<slyrus> I'll try reinstall xserver-xorg and see what that does
<Wanderer> edgy: just wait until the X release is done I guess
<edgy> Wanderer: any bug filed for this?
<Wanderer> I'm sure there are, check the topic
<slyrus> OK, that worked. yea.
<edgy> Wanderer: but I upgraded to the latest and it's working I mean version 1.9.99
<Wanderer> mine worked fine until reboot
<Wanderer> then X wouldn't restart
<edgy> Wanderer: what's the error you get in the log file?
<Wanderer> X segfaults
<slyrus> so I get X, but I'm still back to things like unity not working (and X (?) continuing to try to launch it, pegging the CPU)
<edgy> Wanderer: what's the version of xserver-xorg-input-evdev you are using?
<Wanderer> it's the 2.6.0  ubuntu6
<Wanderer> but I tried dropping that one package to ubuntu 4-5 and the previous 1.X version
<Wanderer> no change
<edgy> Wanderer: what's your vga card?
<Wanderer> Nvidia 585
<edgy> Wanderer: then I don't know. I am using ati and it's working but i didn't recheck after the the updates of today
<slyrus> ugh. yeah, nautilus is segfaulting like crazy...
<slyrus> look at that...
<slyrus> the google to the rescue. removing groundcontrol (which removes python-nautilus) seems to fix the problem.
<slyrus> hth did that get installed in the first place?
<sagaci> hi, having trouble booting the +1 daily onto bare metal
<sagaci> always spits out radeon, evergreen errors. Any way to disable this?
<vega-_> any notable difference in natty boot speed comparing to maverick?
<coz_> hey all
<coz_> updates still breaking nvidia
<Zuhaitz> Hi
<Zuhaitz> I am having problems for 11.04 usb install, with loop filesystem.
<Zuhaitz> cannot mount /dev/loop0
<Zuhaitz> Any help?
<yofel> hm... did nouveau get offical 3D support o.O?
<yofel> (or why do I have working compositing without nvidia-current and libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental?)
<brot> yofel: depending on what card you have, nouveau provides some 3d, yes
<yofel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
<yofel> well, let's see how well it works for a while ^^
<yofel> that I'm getting low-res plymouth on boot feels odd though
 * yofel goes looking for reports
<alex_mayorga> video corruption on .38 kernel with nvidia cards anyone?
<yofel> not yet..
<alex_mayorga> yofel: can you point me to troubleshooting procedures?
<yofel> better ask that in #ubuntu-x, I'm clueless there
<cdbs> I thought the X server was fully uploaded
<cdbs> and I did a dist-upgrade
<cdbs> now I get this error:
<cdbs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561450/
<Amaranth> cdbs: I'm fully up-to-date and just passed an apt-get upgrade --fix-policy run even (with ubuntu-desktop installed)
<Zoiah> If I do a dist-upgrade, it wants to:
<Zoiah> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Zoiah>   cryptsetup xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Zoiah> Removing cryptsetup will probably break my encrypted rootfs initramfs?
<Amaranth> Sounds like you guys are on outdated mirrors
<Amaranth> Although I dunno about the cryptsetup stuff
<yofel> here it upgraded X fine..
<Wanderer> erf,  xserver is still horked
<cdbs> Is there some problem with the deps?
<Amaranth> But I have -nouveau and such and everything is upgraded
<Amaranth> cdbs: Yeah, your mirror doesn't have the driver rebuilds
<Volkodav> yofel: did it ask to remove any packages on it ?
<cdbs> Amaranth: FYI I am on archive.ubuntu.com :)
<Volkodav> mine still wants to remove googleearth and nvidia-current
<Amaranth> cdbs: apt-get update then :)
<Zoiah> I'm using http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> Volkodav: Yep, nvidia has to go
<cdbs> Amaranth: did one a few moments ago
<Amaranth> Volkodav: xserver DDX ABI changed, nvidia needs to build a new driver against it
<yofel> well, I don't have googleearth installed
<Volkodav> Amaranth: is the new nvidia package ready though ?
<Wanderer> is there a way to make sure the mirrors are up to date?  I'm using mirrors.kernel.org
<yofel> and even nvidia 270 with ignoreABI doesn't work with new X
<yofel> so no point in having it installed
 * yofel is on VESA currently
<Volkodav> Wanderer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Amaranth> Right, because for some reason nvidia hooks in to the input and video interfaces and the ABI changed on both
<Wanderer> Vol: reading, thanks
<Amaranth> afaik ignoreABI only applies to video
<Volkodav> so I understand there is no nvidia package yet ?
<Volkodav> compiled against new X I mean
<Amaranth> Volkodav: There may be a beta
<cdbs> so this is the scenario:
<coz_> unless you use  xorg-edgers  maybe
<Amaranth> It wouldn't be in edgers
<coz_> ah ok
<Amaranth> And using edgers right now breaks things
<cdbs> the installed drivers provide xserver-xorg-video-8
<cdbs> and the new core package breaks -8 and needs -9
<Amaranth> cdbs: But only on your system :)
<cdbs> though apt has packages that provide -9, it is failing
<cdbs> it should forcefully install them all
<yofel> current nvidia beta is 270.18, and that didn't work here, so we'll have to wait
<coz_> I think I'll put of updating for a w hile :)
<coz_> put off  rather
<yofel> anyone with nvidia shouldn't update ;)
<Amaranth> oh, I think 270.18 had support for xserver 1.10 rc1 but the ABI changed again before final
<coz_> maybe a big  "NVIDIA  BROKEN"  in topic :)
<cdbs> everytime I am running apt-get -f install, its installing 1 package and then failing
<cdbs> so this seems to be the only solution
<Volkodav> well we'll wait then
<Amaranth> coz_: It's well known that running a development version will break nvidia and fglrx
<Amaranth> It does every cycle
<coz_> yep
<yofel> coz_: well, you can use nouveau, but that freezes all the time here
<Volkodav> no urgent need
<coz_> yofel,   it really no big deal at this point... I didnt update so things are working well... i will just wait :)
<yofel> yep, better choice
<bjsnider> yofel, it didn't work?
<cdbs> Yay! Worked!
<cdbs> I had to run apt-get -f install 13 times
<yofel> bjsnider: I got an X segfault with ignoreABI, but I can try it again later
<Wanderer> ok, anl.gov is up to date, and ipv6, but my X is still horked
<Wanderer> bad timing, the one week I needed it stable I upgrade
<Wanderer> crap
<coz_> alpha 2 tomorrow?
<yofel> planned for tomorrow, yep
<coz_> yofel,   ok cool.. I suppose :)
<Wanderer> so I'm hosed til then atleast?
<coz_> Wanderer,  if the nvidia stuff is fixed by tomorrow... I doubt it
<yofel> in what way is X hosed for you?
<Wanderer> yofel: X segfaults when it tries to start
<Wanderer> I tried backing down the evdev,  no change
<yofel> got the backtrace?
<yofel> (I mean, is it really evdev that crashes it?)
<Wanderer> I get 9 lines when it segs, I dont see anything related to evdev, but that's the highest hit from googling and worth a shot
<Wanderer> I don't do much coding so I'm in somewhat familiar waters here
<yofel> can you pastebin the crash if you have it?
<Wanderer> hmm, let me see if I can get it
<yofel> the trace I mean
<Wanderer> right
<yofel> and I still only have 256 colors with intel on my eeePC o.O (945GME)
<Wanderer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561462/
<yofel> yep, that looks like about what I got when I tried it
<yofel> nvidias fault
<yofel> remove nvidia-current and delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yofel> that'll give you nouveau
<bjsnider> you can also deactivate the driver in jockey
<Wanderer> ok, I'm not using nvidia-current, I downloaded the latest
<Wanderer> do I need to install xserver-xorg-nvidia ?
<bjsnider> you downloaded the latest what?
<yofel> no, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau should already be installed
<yofel> er, wait
<Wanderer> latest nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<yofel> (what bjsnider said)
<bjsnider> ugh, why do i bother
<yofel> ..
<Wanderer> been using those for 6 months,  had problems with performance in wine
<yofel> Wanderer: run the .run with... --uninstall I think, reinstall all X packages and hope for the best
<coz_> Wanderer,   a    sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall  should uninstall the downloaded driver
<Wanderer> k
<bjsnider> i'm trying to get the .run files disabled. it's a small packaging change to jcokey-common but it would work
<yofel> bjsnider: how?
<bjsnider> so if you have jockey-common, which everybody does, you wouldn't be able to use the nvidia-installer
<bjsnider> they're already disabled for everybody that has nvidia-common, but not enough systems have that package
<bjsnider> yofel, a year ago code was added to the nvidia-installer at canonical's request to facilitate this feature
<yofel> ah
<bjsnider> nvidia already explicitly tells people not to use their installer, but people do anyway
<yofel> hehe
<Wanderer> I have 2 nouveu packages, libdrm,  no xorg
<Wanderer> installing xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1 | New X.org stack uploaded, known issues: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-February/032378.html
<Wanderer> ok, if I'm not supposed to use .run,  how do I install it?
<Wanderer> I've been doing it from command line with a "sh Nv......"
<Wanderer> ok, package installed,  starting "X" says no devices
<yofel> you need to reboot for nouveau to work
<Wanderer> k
<Wanderer> question as I've not used nouveau that I know of
<Wanderer> I use wine to play warcraft on weekends,  the reason I went to the nvidia packages was due to performance issues.  will I have that with nouveau or is it better than the "nv" driver?
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<yofel> Wanderer: nouveau is better than nv, but not really stable here
<yofel> at least not as stable as nvidia
<Wanderer> ok, I'm still getting the No devices after reboot
<Wanderer> lets give it a try then and see if I can use nouv or if I have to back down to mav for a couple weeks
<Wanderer> how do I regen the xorg.conf to use the nouv drivers?
* gpc changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1 | New X.org stack uploaded, known issues: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-February/032378.html
<yofel> Wanderer: you delete it
<Wanderer> I did
<yofel> nouveau doesn't need a xorg.conf
<Wanderer> then ran "X" and it says it can't find any devices
<yofel> oh
<yofel> did you un-blacklist the nouveau module?
<Wanderer> ah, that may be it
<Wanderer> rebooting
<Wanderer> ok, got X
<Wanderer> hmm, not logging in
<Wanderer> looks like kde
<Wanderer> fluxbox works
<coz_> fluxbox is nice :)
<Wanderer> yeah, just used to kde, havne't used flux or black in a decade
<Wanderer> probably since enlightenment e15 was dev
<MTecknology> Is it a known bug that upgrading plymouth 0.8.2-2ubuntu9->0.8.2-2ubuntu13 breaks because of the dependency change with libdrm-nouveau1->libdrmnouveau1a ?
<Wanderer> hmm, progress but no libGL
<yofel> MTecknology: you need to remove libdrm-nouveau1, that's old
<MTecknology> yofel: ya, but shouldn't the package manager be able to handle that?
<yofel> it should, if nothing else is depending on the old lib
<MTecknology> yofel: aptitude upgrade won't make the change; I pop open aptitude, press U, and then it tries to resolve the issue, it does so fine but having to go through that is probably a bug..
<yofel> aptitude upgrade
<yofel> is aptitude safe-upgrade, it won't remove *any* deps in that state
<yofel> you need to use aptitude full-upgrade for that
<MTecknology> oh...
<yofel> that will do the same as apt-get dist-upgrade
<MTecknology> I feel kinda dumb now..
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<yofel> aptitude safe-upgrade will only remove things that apt-get autoremove would remove too after an apt-get upgrade
<MTecknology> I forgot that upgrade was safe-upgrade
<setuid> I need to backrev my kernel down to allow me to run vmware workstation, the kernels in Natty removed some critical kernel options that vmware needs
<setuid> How do back down to a 2.6.32-2.6.36 kernel?
<Volkodav> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Volkodav> they all here
<setuid> Is there a sources.list entry I can use to pull those?
<setuid> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<setuid> Cannot resolve hostname
<Volkodav> it resolves here allright
<setuid> wget likes it, epiphany does not
<setuid> pulling them now
<setuid> ugh
<setuid> Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? (y/N)
<setuid> Natty doesn't support that
<setuid> but these kernels reuqire it
<setuid> shit, it's using a generic on e
<setuid> ugh, so with grub-pc, I now have to update the grub params in 4 places
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> usually you only edit /etc/default/grub
<setuid> Sorry, 3: /etc/default/grub, /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<yofel> you *never* edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<setuid> and now there's no way to tell it to boot a non-0 kernel
<yofel> update-grub generates and overwrites that file
<yofel> what do you mean by non-0? you mean other than the one at the top of the list?
<setuid> Starting from menuentry 0 in /boot/grub/grub.cfg, my target kernel is 6 in the list, so I put GRUB_DEFAULT=6 in /etc/default/grub, and it boots 0 anyway
<yofel> did you run update-grub after changing that?
<setuid> There's no other way to see what the kernel list order is... why-o-why people add exponential levels of complexity for no logical reason, is beyond me
<setuid> Yes, I did
<yofel> hm... this did work last time I tried it (a long time ago)
<setuid> I have no grub boot menu, so I have no idea what kernel it's booting (that too, was removed)
<setuid> Is everything moving to a "ONLY my grandmother can use it" model?
<setuid> It seems like all the features, power, flexibility and ease of use is being ripped out of Ubuntu (and likewise KDE and GNOME are doing the same thing too)
<gpc> if your grand mother can use it that means someone more experienced should have no issues
<yofel> you get to the grub menu by holding left shift pressed before grub comes up, or by changing
<yofel> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<yofel> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<setuid> gpc, My grandmother would use it unconfigured, I like to customize my installs.. can't do that anymore
<gpc> setuid: yes you can, you just need to look a little deeper now.
<yofel> I commented #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 out here, works fine
<setuid> gpc, No, not true... look at gdm for example, the whole customization bit was ripped out
<setuid> Look at fontconfig, ripped out the ability to render bitmap fonts
<setuid> so no 6pt or smaller fonts
<gpc> cosmetics...
<setuid> Sure, if you consider removing leather seats from a sports car and replacing them with a park bench "cosmetics" :)
<gpc> setuid: you were talking about customizing grub, I doubt your grand mother would ever do that. Now your complaining about font sizes.
<setuid> yofel: Ugh, I see why it doesn't work... the 6th kernel is behind a grub menu opton called "Previous Linux versions", which I have to interactively enter to change
<setuid> Well, the 4th through nth kernels are, that is
<yofel> oh... I would count *that* as a bug
<yofel> yeah, that was added recently
<setuid> So no way to set a previous kernel as the default?
<setuid> or... how do I "flatten" that menu system so it shows all the available kernels from the top-level grub menu?
<yofel> I don't know that, but file a bug about the default setting being ignored in the menu, that shouldn't happen
<yofel> ubuntu-bug grub-pc
<setuid> Doesn't seem to be a way to point it to the kernel I want, so I'll remove everything except memtest, leaving only the kernel I want
<setuid> Lovely, an update to current, removes the nvidia drivers and all dkms modules
<setuid> (Reading database ... 285781 files and directories currently installed.)
<setuid> Removing nvidia-173 ...
<setuid> Removing all DKMS Modules
<popey> setuid: yeah, wondering when nvidia-current will be rebuilt for natty :S
<rmcbride_nb> indeed
 * popey builds it locally to test
<bjsnider> we could rebuilt it in the x-updates ppa if you think it would help
<genii-around> The nouveau driver drives me nuts
 * yofel escaped to vesa
<genii-around> Every time I move the cursor it disappears
<rmcbride> it doesn't seem to recognise my external monitor
<rmcbride> or the native resolution/aspect ratio of the laptop's display. I'm not sure if that's an issue with my configuration though
<yofel> hm, that didn't happen here, I just got an X freeze every ~20min
<rmcbride> filing a bug about the resolution issue anyhow
<rmcbride> oops. apport hook for xserver-xorg-video-nouveau got an assert error.
<genii-around> rmcbride: I had same resolution prob. wouldn't do 1680x945, just 1024x768
<coz_> good day all
<setuid> Installing nvidia-173 remove xorg?!
<setuid> s/remove/removes/
<setuid> That's kind of ... unintuitive. Let's intsall the nvidia drivers, and then remove everything that depends on them
<yofel> well, the current nvidia drivers aren't compatible with current x server
<yofel> so they won't install together with it
<genii-around> Specifically to me it wails about unsupported ABI version...
<Daekdroom> It's so much better than installing it and breaking you system, per say.
<yofel> yeah, nvidia-current doesn't have that package check yet (I think)
<charlie-tca> correct
<charlie-tca> Xserver 1.10 does not support nvidia-current at this time
<bjsnider> the 270 blob is supported at least partially. if someone wants to test it by rebuilding it in pbuilder i can rebuilt it in x-updates (assuming it works)
<multiplatinum> hey guys
<multiplatinum> the appmenu needs some serious work
<multiplatinum> cuz the way it is now...
<multiplatinum> who uses the appmenu?
<Daekdroom> I use the gnome panel version so I can get used to it while I'm not into Unity
<bjsnider> ok guys, we won't be rebuilding nvidia-current until a new blob is released because it would be futile
<BUGabundo> o/
<multiplatinum> it makes pidgin crash
<multiplatinum> it flashes when opening a new app
<multiplatinum> it crashes too
<coz_> bjsnider,  ok ,, I dont intend to update so all is fine on t his end :)
<rmcbride> bjsnider: so you're saying I should not go looking for the 270 blob and try building it in my pbuilder?
<bjsnider> rmcbride, it wouldn't work with this xserver
<rmcbride> bjsnider: OK
<bjsnider> as soon as a new 270 blob is released, the same day, we will have it in the x-updates ppa
<graingert> heya, is there a good upgrade path for nvidia users?
<graingert> as upgrade-manager wants to remove nvidia drivers
<graingert> should I back of to nouveau first?
<coz_> graingert,    dont update
<coz_> graingert,   <bjsnider> as soon as a new 270 blob is released, the same day, we will have it in the x-updates ppa
<graingert> so I need to add that ppa?
<coz_> graingert,  <bjsnider>  we won't be rebuilding nvidia-current until a new blob is released because it would be futile
<coz_> graingert,  no  no nvidia driver at the moment
<graingert> okay can I change to nouveau?
<graingert> coz_,
<coz_> graingert,  I believe if you remove the installed driver   it s hould revert to nouveau
<graingert> and remove the nvidia xorg.conf?
<graingert> jocky-gtk seems to have borked :(
<yofel> no, you should disable it first (not sure what'll happen to xorg.conf otherwise)
<yofel> try jockey-cli
<yofel> er
<yofel> jockey-text
<graingert> doesn't give any options
<graingert> ooh dbus has gone mental
<graingert> yaaaay
<graingert> hokay I'll do it from the root terminal
<setuid> Any updates on why xorg* is being pulled?
<graingert> you just missed it
<setuid> nv, nouveau, nvidia rips out all of X
<graingert> are you sure?
<graingert> that sounds bad
<yofel> nouveau should work..
<setuid> Yes, absolutely sure
<setuid> one sec, pastebot'ing
<charlie-tca> nouveau does work
<graingert> aaalso
<yofel> nvidia-96 and 173 won't install
<yofel> -current will break X when you install it
<graingert> yes that's becuase of the new x-stack
<setuid> yofel, Right, installing them rips out most of xorg
<yofel> yes, intentionally
<graingert> can't you just make nvidia-current an empty package?
<charlie-tca> installing nouveau does not rip out X, though. It is used when the hardware drivers are pulled out
<graingert> so it will not rip out x
<setuid> http://pastebin.com/MUwLZU8p
<graingert> then fill it in when everything is fine
<yofel> -current won't rip out X, it will break it
<yofel> graingert: why bother?
<setuid> No, it removes xorg-*
<setuid> See the above pastebot
<setuid> er, pastebin
<graingert> _if_ it does as setuid claims, to everyone
<graingert> dropping out to neuveau should be the behaivour
<yofel> ah, so it does
<yofel> yep, you'll have to use nouveau
<setuid> Nouveau still restricts us to 2D only, no 3D, right?
<coz_> I think it depends on the card
<coz_> some minimal 3d available for some cards
<yofel> well it has 3D for some cards, and with libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental for some more
<setuid> Well, on any nvidia card in notebooks, it does
<graingert> I believe it works with metacities compositor
<yofel> it did have 3D on my quadro nvs 3100M
<coz_> it should
<setuid> I don't use metacity or compiz or any of that dreck, but it has a HUGE impact on 2D speed in X
<yofel> worked with kwin here
<graingert> setuid, but what about wobbly windows :(?
<graingert> setuid, to many people that's what linux is
<yofel> huh? I found nouveau 2D to be very fast, with or without 3D
<setuid> graingert, pick up your laptop and wobble it
<yofel> heh
<setuid> yofel, driver is still 'nv', right?
<yofel> no
<yofel> nouveau
<graingert> setuid, but that means I have to put effort into being anoying and reducing my workrate
<yofel> and nouveau doesn't need a xorg.conf
<setuid> yofel, My laptop requires xorg.conf
<yofel> why o.O?
<setuid> yofel, Because the default xorg.conf, or the default X witout xorg.conf is nowhere near optimized for actual real usage
<setuid> IOW, proper gamma, proper refresh rate, etc.
<graingert> setuid, you set that in the monitor prefs in the gui
<yofel> well, I do need to set something for nvidia, but nouveau works ok without one
<setuid> http://pastebin.com/JN3rW00E
<graingert> after disabling nvidia-glx-*
<graingert> can I kill x and start it again?
<graingert> or should I reboot?
<yofel> nvidia-glx-* is deprecated
<yofel> the packages are called nvidia-96 nvidia-173 and nvidia-current
<yofel> for nouveau you'll have to reboot
<graingert> after disabling nvidia-[0-9]*
<graingert> shall I try it and see what happens?
<graingert> and then reboot?
<yofel> sure
<bjsnider> his computer is going to explode
<yofel> it's always fun to blow things up
<Daekdroom> Did anyone talk about blowing up?
<Daekdroom> Oh. A computer. No biggie.
<setuid> hrm, so that didn't work
<setuid> So I installed the nouveau bits, configured X to use it, and it has no X
<yofel> does it work without xorg.conf?
<setuid> just a sec, removing those newer kernels so it boots the older one I need by default
<graingert> okay, that's broken it
<setuid> graingert, monitor prefs in the gui does not affect X -prior to login-
<setuid> Those prefs don't seem to "stick" either, have to change them every time you log in, kind of a pain... same with font subpixel rendering
<graingert> I am getting conflicting fb hw usage nouveaufb vs VESA VGA
<graingert> and then I get a blank screen with some graphical artifacts
<graingert> that change when I move the mouse
<setuid> HWCursor
<graingert> okay
<yofel> ouch, did you change something in the framebuffer settings?
<graingert> nope
<graingert> just removed nvidia drivers in jocky
<yofel> then it's probably grub settings that don't work
<graingert> which removes nvidia-173 and the xorg.conf
<graingert> does nvidia mess with grub
<graingert> it's default grub
<graingert> I have tried recovery mode
<graingert> and it still does this
<yofel> try to put GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text in /etc/default/grub, run update-grub and see if it helps
 * setuid uses: 
<setuid> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash elevator=noop noinotify noonotify noatime norelatime maxcpus=2 nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1920x1200-24,mtrr=3"
<setuid> and: uvesafb mode_option=1920x1200-24 mtrr=3
<setuid> in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<graingert> yeah can't do that becuase it won't boot
<yofel> well, nomodeset will break nouveau
<graingert> but I can set gfx playload = test
<yofel> text, not test
<graingert> text*
<graingert> I need to be able to set this from GRUB
<graingert> as I can't boot
 * setuid rips everything out that has to do with colored pixels... and starts from scratch 
<yofel> yeah, then just set gfx_payload in the grub editor
<graingert> okay I'll try recovery mode with that then
<graingert> brrb
<setuid> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 450 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> that doesn't seem right
<setuid> Going back down to basics, < 100 packages, just enough to boot and log in and give me a shell and an editor
<yofel> ah
<setuid> then I'll start from scratch, installing everything one by one
<setuid> Too much broken in Natty right now
 * setuid ponders going back to Lucid, things worked there
<NixGeek> Since natty narwal is going to use unity, instead of gnome, will there be a new ubuntu called gubuntu, with gnome as the desktop enviroment, like we have xubuntu for xfce and kubuntu for KDE?
<graingert> nope still dead
<coz_> NixGeek,   actually   you can use gnome with natty   you just have to change sessions to   either  classic gnome desktop or  classic gnome desktop ( no effect)
<coz_> NixGeek,   I dont use Unity only gnome desktop  ( no effect)
<setuid> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 234 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<setuid> whee... more comes out
<Daekdroom> That is some serious breakage.
<setuid> ayep
<setuid> All of X, gnome, kde, and supporting libs
<graingert> heya
<graingert> just to let you know I am back on nvidia_173
<graingert> and it works, but I won't be able to upgrade
<graingert> *cry*
<graingert> how can I get notified when it is safe to upgrade?
<setuid> graingert, how did you get it back?
 * setuid is gutting his natty
<graingert> well I still have the old xorg stackl
<graingert> I user nouveau.modeset=0
<graingert> and then I used jockey-test --enable="nvidia_173"
<setuid> graingert, what does this report: dpkg --get-selections | wc -l
<graingert> and then I used jockey-test --enable="xorg:nvidia_173"
<graingert> 2022
<setuid> wow
<setuid> I got 1,206
<graingert> I have some stuff installed
<graingert> :p
<graingert> eclipse media tomb etc
<setuid> I ripped out everything, still ripping out more... down to 1,201 now
<setuid> I'm going back to kernel + shell + init tools, and not much else
<carbonunit> hi
<carbonunit> I have alpha 1 and get a blinking cursor on the top left when I try to run the CD
<carbonunit> was wondering why this would be?
<setuid> carbonunit, burned the cd wrong?
<carbonunit> LOL
<carbonunit> no
<carbonunit> thanks though
<carbonunit> next?
<graingert> not even boot options?
<carbonunit> Nope
<graingert> does the iso even fit on a cd?
<carbonunit> i have burned a CD
<graingert> ISO > CD
<carbonunit> and made a bootable usb stick too
<graingert> hmm
<graingert> anyone know if you can get ubuntu live cd to be more verbose
<carbonunit> are they still having issues with nvidia systems?
<carbonunit> that
<setuid> graingert, opton F6
<graingert> nvidia hasn't even started
<genii-around> Is anyone else getting firefox freezing with the test pilot script? eg: Script: resource://testpilot/modules/experiment_data_store.js:153
<graingert> at that point
<graingert> genii-around, ah, yes me to
<graingert> too*
<graingert> uninstalling that addon now
<genii-around> graingert: OK, thanks
<carbonunit> I get the boot with the purple background and the keyboard on the bottom
<carbonunit> and then a black screen with a blinking cursor
<graingert> I think you need to press stuff to get things to happen
<graingert> ie press kbd and you get the boot mgr
<carbonunit> i take it you mean the keys kbd
<graingert> carbonunit, turning the kbd over and pressing the kbd would work also
<setuid> heheh
<carbonunit> be nice to me :0)
 * setuid is down to 1,190 packages
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-03
<setuid> How do I tell what packages depend on a given package?
<charlie-tca> apt-cache rdepends PACKAGENAME   ?
<charlie-tca> i think
<setuid> 977... woo
<setuid> 882... that should be enough
<graingert> setuid, what's wrong with jeos?
<setuid> graingert, what's jeos?
<fisch246> about what time do you think alpha will be released?
<fisch246> alpha 2*
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule fisch246
<fisch246> well that's date... but what about time?
<bazhang> as in UTC?
<rww> There is no set time for releases.
<fisch246> o ok
<bazhang> heh
<fisch246> only set time for freezes?
<rww> There is also no general time when they usually come out, especially with non-final releases.
<fisch246> alright then i'll check in tomorrow
<fisch246> but apparently the ISO's are available
<setuid> Anyone have a good, fast Ubuntu iso mirror?
<fisch246> i suggest using a torrent
<setuid> no can do
<fisch246> how come?
<setuid> has to be direct http/ftp
<setuid> Because torrents are blocked
<fisch246> ouch
<fisch246> i never get that
<fisch246> mmk hold on then
<fisch246> which version you need?
<setuid> When you work in a large enterprise, almost everything is blocked
<setuid> 10.04
<fisch246> ah ok
<fisch246> yea makes sense
<setuid> I have to reinstall everything from scratch, Maverick doesn't support my laptop, and Natty has broken nvidia support
<setuid> Lucid has everything I need, but unfortunately is 2 revs behind
<bjsnider> maverick doesn't support your laptop?
<fisch246> http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases//lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<fisch246> that's the 32 bit version
<fisch246> 10.04.2 will be releasing this month
<setuid> hrm, no dvd vetrsions on kernel.org
<setuid> I'll pull the cd iso and just update over apt-get
<fisch246> o you wanted dvd?
<setuid> s'ok, this will do
<fisch246> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/10.04/release/
<fisch246> there's dvd
<fisch246> mmk well i'm gonna reboot into natty
<fisch246> brb
 * setuid tries ext4 on an encrypted lvm raid instead of xfs, using Maverick... 
<setuid> Took about 8 hours to install on a 500G RAID1 using xfs
<psusi> holy crap
<jbroome> i had no frame of reference, but yeah holy crap
<psusi> I'm glad that natty is installing much faster on tb+ drives with ext4
<psusi> new e2fsprogs formats much faster
<setuid> Something was hammering the disk during the initial install, it was on pretty heavily.. and those disks are 7gb/sec cache, 160M/sec. disk writes
<setuid> psusi, formatting was fast, a few seconds, but installing the packages from the DVD took -forever-
<psusi> you mean 6gbps?
<setuid> I'm used to installing ubuntu in under an hour, this kept going, and going, and going... brand-new, tested clean disk, no errors in dmesg during install either
<setuid> And installing in text mode
<setuid> psusi, No, 7+gb over cache... not the SATA limit, but actual cached reads/writes
<psusi> well the hammering would be synchronizing the mirror
<setuid> I'm using the new hybrid SSD drives
<setuid> psusi, It wasn't on the network
<psusi> huh?  you said drive does 160mb/s
<setuid> Install was 100% local
<setuid> 160M/sec. across reads/writes to the disk, 7,000M/sec +/- reads/writes to cache
<psusi> no, the raid1 mirror, not archive
<setuid> I suppose... but it's only a 2-drive array, for testing, not much to sync.. it should be fast or faster than a single set of platters
<psusi> that's nonsense since that is faster than the sata interface
<psusi> it has to sync the entire 500gb
<psusi> when you first build the mirror it copies the entire first disk to the second
<setuid> That's not how RAID works at all, each write is written to the raid, in parallel, not in bulk at the end of the write
<setuid> It's not serial
<psusi> yes, it is... when you first build it it is degraded and has to sync the entire thing
<psusi> take a look at mdadm -D /dev/md0
<setuid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_RAID_levels#RAID_1_performance
<psusi> I'm quite familiar with the definition of raid 1 ;)
<setuid> That's not how the last 15 years of my experience with RAID under Linux has ever been. Add more drives to RAID1, your performance goes up by a significant, measurable amount
<psusi> yea... I'm not talking about that
<setuid> I'm sure you do, we both do
<psusi> I'm talking about when you first build it... it starts out 100% out of sync
<setuid> Are you talking about some Ubuntu-specific filesystem handling at install time?
<psusi> and so it starts copying everything to get both disks in sync
<setuid> The raid is built, before any files are put onto it
<psusi> doesn't matter
<setuid> So each copy of data to the volume, gets copied across the raid, performance goes way up, over copying it to a single disk
<psusi> when you mdadm --create, it starts spinning like crazy and you can check mdadm -D and it will show you the progress it makes as it copies the first drive to the second
<setuid> If I'm copying 500M from DVD to a single volume, it takes 'n' amount of time. If I'm copying that to a RAID1 volume from DVD, it's n-{someval}
<psusi> no, it is n+a bit... writes go to both disks, so don't get sped up...
<setuid> I don't think mdadm --create is run every single time a new package is installed from the DVD to the RAID array at install time
<setuid> RAID0, yes... it's "mirrored" to the disks
<setuid> RAID1, no
<psusi> no, but when you are installing, it creates the array, which kicks off the full sync in the background
<psusi> other way around... raid1 is mirrored, 0 is striped
<setuid> doh, right, backwards...
<psusi> so while the installer is installing packages, the kernel is also trying to copy everything to the second disk, hence, slow...
<setuid> Well, I nuked the LVM and RAID part, just using encrypted volumes now, and it's significantly faster... so far.
<setuid> It's about 15x faster, based on it being at 31% so far, and it took about 3 hours to get to that last time
<psusi> jesus... takes me about 4 minutes to install on lvm or dmraid
<setuid> Two disk raid with Maverick, using SATA 3.0 disks (7200rpm, 16M/4GB cache), took just over 8 hours.
<iszak> 11.04 ready for desktop use?
<rww> no
<iszak> I find software that's "unstable" often isn't.
<gunndawg> iszak, 3 people already told you the answer
<rww> unless you like your desktops with repeated crashing and a 50% chance of working on any given bootup.
<iszak> wow.
<iszak> okay, yeah that's unstable.
<gunndawg> iszak, how many people do you need to give you the same answer ?
<iszak> 3.
<iszak> and I accept it now.
<rww> iszak: pretty much. using a shell that they only started writing a couple of months ago will cause things like that ;)
<rww> (Unity in 11.04 is a rewrite)
<iszak> ohh I meant 11.04 in general.
<iszak> wait I'm confused, are you saying unity is unstable of 11.04?
<rww> I'm saying the whole thing is unstable, and that part of the reason is that the newly-minted GUI isn't stable yet.
<iszak> ah okay, thanks.
<iszak> so that said I should probably stop using unity on 10.10 with the ppa?
<rww> dunno, I haven't used the PPA, so I don't know what's in it.
<iszak> how does ubuntu determine what version of software to package with the next release?
<iszak> is it the package that is deemed stable upon bundling or what..?
<Guest69490> I need to set permission on 10.10 cdrom how to do so
<iszak> chmod -R xxx /path/to/cdrom ?
<Guest69490> ok iszak i dont know the path but from the desktop screen it said permission could not be determined
<iszak> probably /media/
<iszak> ls /media/
<iszak> tbh i don't see why you have permission problems, did you mount it as root and are trying to access it as a non-root user?
<Guest69490> it shows this : Ubuntu 10.10 i386  Ubuntu 10.10 i386_
<Guest69490> yes i want to mount it as root
<iszak> tbh i don't know if chmoding them would be a good idea.
<Guest69490> each time i perform Update manager it asks to insert that cdrom in the drive but it tells me that it is Not the right cdrom
<iszak> that's odd, you're connected to the internet - right?
<rww> Guest69490: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the cdrom line from it.
<Guest69490> does it make a difference. i am not expert
<rww> no. it's not supposed to be there by default, actually.
<Guest69490> what is the ubuntu pastebin cmdline
<bazhang> pastebinit
<Guest69490> iszak could you tell me which line to remove from this http://paste.ubuntu.com/561738/
<iszak> Guest69490, what i'd do is unmount all the drives, and then remount the one you installed with
<iszak> and only retain that one
<Guest69490> okay so starting over should help. how do i unmount drives from terminal
<iszak> umount
<Guest69490> im lost it shows options -
<Guest69490> what is the switch -a -d or -r
<iszak> read the manual
<Guest69490> any one could help as i dont like messing with the system
<iszak> try umount /path/to/directory
<Guest69490> good try it shows not found
<iszak> you did change /path/to/directory to /media/xxx right?
<Guest69490> i am in /media/ now it shows this:  apt  floppy  floppy0  Ubuntu 10.10 i386  Ubuntu 10.10 i386_
<iszak> sigh.
<iszak> dw
<iszak> i cba i came in here for help, someone help this man
<Guest69490> are we all humans after all?
<bjsnider> no
<Guest69490> i know. i have learned that some of us have more "power" than other humans but what the purpose of this live forum
<rww> Guest69490: Does the output of "lsb_release -a" say maverick or natty?
<Guest69490> it still says Natty
<rww> Guest69490: remove the first three lines (the ones with "deb cdrom" in them) from /etc/apt/sources.list.
<rww> Guest69490: then rerun sudo apt-get update. You should stop getting messages about inserting CD-ROMs.
<Guest69490> okay rw i have removed those lines. I have to reboot now cuz update manager stoped to work
<setuid> How does one keep networking up and running, when it keeps disconnecting as I log out? Is networking in Natty set up on a per-user basis now?
<setuid> Looks like ctrl-alt-backspace is disabled too... when did that happen?
<rww> Jaunty
<rww> and wifi networking's been per-user for a long while, iirc.
<setuid> I think I found it... simple checkbox "Available to all users"
<rww> yup
<setuid> Seems metacity was ripped out in favor of this useless compiz crap
<setuid> How do I disable that and set sawfish as the default wm -underneath- the "Ubuntu Desktop Edition" desktop selection?
<setuid> Choosing it under the main gdm login doesn't give me gnome-session like it did in Lucid
<rww> erm.
<rww> compiz has been the default in Ubuntu since 2007
<setuid> Nah, only if you have the hardware to support it, and only recently have drivers become stable enough on laptops to use it
<setuid> But anyway, how do I rip it out, keep my normal sessions and run sawfish instead? sawfish does a -lot- more, and is a heck of a lot faster
<rww> no idea, I stopped using Sawfish when GNOME 2.2 came out :\
<setuid> I've been using it for ~9 years, fvwm before that
<setuid> Great, sawfish is broken in Maverick
<setuid> Time to roll back to Lucid... damnit
<setuid> Seems like the closer I go to current, the more crap is broken
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  have the trash and fusa applets been moved to a new package since natty, by any chance?
<Q-FUNK> they suddenly stopped showing and gnome-panel gives me an OAF error about not being able to find them
<bazhang> http://feeds.ubuntu-nl.org/NattyChanges Q-FUNK you can follow natty changes via that rss feed
<Q-FUNK> bazhang: I can already read the changelog for gnome-applets as it is. it doesn't mention anything.
<setuid> What's the name of that util to test 2D speed in Linux?
<setuid> Not glxgears, it works in text mode
<vega-_> any notable difference in natty boot speed comparing to maverick?
<susundberg> Hello
<susundberg> New kernel broke my WLAN drive -- it did fix over verbose but now the actual perfomance is even worse than before
<susundberg> There is about 10-20s halts in all network trafic
<susundberg> Most of the time it works fine
<susundberg> The issue has been there for long: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/423010
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 423010 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wireless network unreliable with rt2800 series chipset" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<psypher246> hi natty guys. could someone pls assist me with installing natty. i have been struggling for days. i just got it installed by installing maverick and upgrading. then i tried installing the nvidia proprietary driver to try unity out. jocky crashed with error which has already been logged. but now when i reboot all i get is the ubuntu splashscreen with all dots orange, nothing past there. any suggestions? thanks
<psypher246> hi all, pls help, cannot boot natty install at all after installing nvidia drivers via jockey. boot freezez on splash screen
<psypher246> hi all, anyone here who can assist me with a non-booting natty install?
<sagaci> psypher246, graphics?
<psypher246> yeah i tried installing the nvidia driver, jockey crashed, then i rebooted and now just stuck at splash screen
<sagaci> brb
<geser> I guess it's because of the Xorg transition in natty, the closed nvidia drivers need an update from Nvidia to work with the current Xorg (at least that's what I've heard)
<psypher246> so what is the easist way to fix?
<geser> as I don't have a nvidia card, I didn't follow it further.
<psypher246> damn
<yofel> fix is to use nouveau
<yofel> there is no nvidia driver yet that works with current xserver
<psypher246> yeah but i can't get insto thge desktop at all to choose the nouveau driver
<psypher246> freeze on splash
<yofel> try alt+print+k, ctrl+alt+f2, that should get you a login terminal
<psypher246> so how do i install nouveau via cli?
<psypher246> think i got it xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule jr-minnaar
<jr-minnaar> Thanks, it's coming today?
<jr-minnaar> :)
<psypher246> ok so i have the nouveau driver installed and back into the desktop, how do i get 3d gfx activated and start unity?
<jr-minnaar> Do you know at what time Alpha 2 will be released? (UTC), or is it just sometime today?
<psypher246> hi all, since nouveau doesn't make 3dfx work i have now tried the official binary driver from nvdia. pc still does not boot. not sure where to next
<yofel> use nouveau? and maybe see if installing libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental gives you 3D support
<yofel> there is NO nvidia driver yet that works with the new xserver, not even nvidias current beta driver
<psypher246> wow, ok no driver, that sucks. will try installing ibgl1-mesa-dri-experimenta, what does that provide
<yofel> experimental nouveau 3D support for a few more graphics cards, you'll have to see if your card is on that list
<psypher246> file is already installed. so does that mean I have no way at this time to try unity?
<yofel> probably, you can watch the x-updates PPA, that'll have a new nvidia drivers as soon as nvidia releases one
<yofel> *driver
<psypher246> very curious as to know how unity is going to handle multiple desktops
<psypher246> i mean multiple screens
<psypher246> if the extra screen is on the left but the mail screen must be on the right or middle, how does the left panel handle that
<psypher246> i don't want to have to move all the way to the left screen for click on a menu item, the centre screen must be primary
<compengi_> hello, i downloaded natty alpha 1 x86_64 iso but i can't burn the image on a normal cd. i've tried to use overburning option in brasero, it failed too. how do you burn those images?
<yofel> since we're hours away from alpha2, you should rather use a daily image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<compengi_> aha
<compengi_> thanks yofel!
<compengi_> the images seems to fit on a cd
<MickStep> is alpha 2 to be released today?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule MickStep
<MickStep> bazhang: Is that a yes?
<bazhang> MickStep, what does the release schedule link say
<MickStep> well to me it looks like alpha 2 releases feb 3rd
<vega-_> MickStep: "today" kinda depends on your timezone
<MickStep> vega-_: my timezone is GMT
 * patdk-wk perfers the UTC timezone
<vega-_> anyway don't understand why the need to wait.. just install right now if you want to test it
<MickStep> My alpha 1 install is screwed up, and I have been unable to fix it, I figured I'd wait for the alpha 2 image to be released before I reinstall.
<vega-_> so there's still a lot left of the 3rd, at least if you live in canada for instance ...
<neglesaks> any news on NN a2?
<charlie-tca> It was not released yet. Have patience, it should be released by midnight UTC.
<neglesaks> sounds good, ill get my server ready to see then
<anr78> What's special about the "Desktop CD for 64-bit Mac"?
<perscitus> Will Natty have Gnome-Shell option?
<Spirits-Sight> Has the issue been fixed where it would want to uninstal ubuntu-desktop when trying to install nvidia cards?
<derspankster> alpha 2 still coming today?
<charlie-tca> yes Have patience, it should be released by midnight UTC.
<derspankster> thank-you
<fdsaseemslegit> derspankster,   I was with alpha 1  Xubuntu till they introduced the 2.6.38 kernel
<fdsaseemslegit> okie doke,  peace.
<Spirits-Sight> Has the issue been fixed where it would want to uninstal ubuntu-desktop when trying to install nvidia cards?
<hd1> hmph...
<hd1> Virtual packages like 'xserver-xorg-video-8' can't be removed <=== wtf?
<yofel> hd1: well, it's a virtual package, in this case there are only packages that 'provide' it and packages that depend on it, it's not a real package that you can install
<hd1> yofel:I think it has to do with the new X.org stack
<yofel> hd1: it has, it's a package to handle abi compatibility, and it's nothing you can actually install/remove
<ytaj> hi
<ytaj> I just tested alpha-2 available from http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/11.04/alpha-2/
<ytaj> and I got a nice kernel panic, so I'd like to know how I could copy/paste the text :-)
<ytaj> with virtualbox
<ytaj> if it's possible
<ytaj> I mean, copy & paste on a bug report of course
<ytaj> not here :-)
<ytaj> hmmm... I just restarted the virtual machine and it launched smoothly... weird
<trijntje> Hi all, when I try to install proprietary nvidia drivers in jocky I get the following error: SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<trijntje> is this part of the known X server issues or a separate problem of jockey?
<yofel> trijntje: read the link in the topic, there is no working nvidia driver currently (NOWHERE!)
<yofel> so you'll have to stick to nouveau
<ytaj> crap... I rebooted the VM four times now, and the bug doesn't occur...
<trijntje> I've read that link, but I dont know if what I'm getting is because of that
<trijntje> thats why I asked
<yofel> trijntje: hm... what does 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' in a terminal tell you?
<trijntje> yofel, nothing to do
<yofel> then I don't get the error either
<trijntje> oh well, ill just have to wait and see of some future update fixes it
<Q-FUNK> am I dreaming this or it seems that libwebkitgtk-1.0-common has broken dependency relationships with its prececessor libwebkit-1.0-common?
<Gumby> without nvidia my narwhal is natty
<derspankster> I cannot get vb 4.0 guest additions to install in natty. Keep getting headers not found message.
<pace_t_zulu> anyone else noticing that natty alpha 2 is quite bad in virtualbox?
<derspankster> Agreed on the alpha 2, cannot install guest additions'
<fisch246> anyone know of a way to get unity to be more stable?
<fisch246> as in a certain program that isn't working that i could just turn off for the time being
<derspankster> I am unable to run unity at all
<fisch246> whoa... pigdin is having issues it seems...
<fisch246> at the top it shows a different name for the room i'm in
<fisch246> anyway...
<fisch246> i was able to previously run unity
<derspankster> I was able as well sometime last week
<fisch246> which is odd cause the live CD worked perfectly
<derspankster> I installed alpha 2 in vb4 today - never tried the live CD
<fisch246> so i'm wondering if there's like a program that conflicts with unity after install...
<fisch246> doesn't really matter to me as i'm not really testing unity
<derspankster> I can't install vbox additions, that's the issue.
<fisch246> probably because it isn't stable
<fisch246> vbox doesn't support an OS until about a week or so after stable release
<derspankster> I get a message saying the running kernel headers cannot be found and guest additions fails.
<fisch246> yea because it's not used to the kernal
<fisch246> natty uses an unstable kernal
<fisch246> ahem...
<fisch246> the alpha does
<fisch246> btw the time natty goes stable, so will the kernal
<derspankster> I had guest additions installed in alpha 1 and unity ran. Then, an update wiped that out.
<fisch246> i wouldn't suggest "checking out" an OS until it goes onto beta
<fisch246> alpha is really only for testing
<derspankster> it's not a big deal, I run a lot of V machines
<fisch246> yea so do i
<fisch246> but natty works best as a hard install
<fisch246> because it is currently very unstable
<derspankster> my initial feelings about unity are not good. But, would like to play some more
<fisch246> like i said...
<fisch246> probably wait till beta
<fisch246> unity will be stable and implemented by that time...
<derspankster> actually, it was pretty stable last week in alpha 1
<derspankster> but, things are constantly evolving
<fisch246> yup
<fisch246> one of these days i'll be an official ubuntu software dev
<derspankster> good for you.  Not for me though.
<fisch246> i'm currently writing an entire game in python, and trying to get a blog up
<fisch246> and by blog, i don't mean like a thing about the day
<fisch246> it'll be a news agency
<fisch246> for the world of open source
<fisch246> and a part non-profit organization
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jeffwheeler> I'm a bit confused about what of GNOME 3 natty is adopting. Are we getting the new control center, etc. (e.g. the stuff in the gnome3-team/gnome3 PPA), or are we sticking with the current versions for now?
<jeffwheeler>  This is the PPA I'm talking about: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<rww> jeffwheeler: As far as I'm aware, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-January/002740.html is an accurate summary of Ubuntu's GNOME 3 status.
<jeffwheeler> (Also, you might want to update the channel title.)
<jeffwheeler> rww: will read that now; thanks
<jeffwheeler> (. . . for alpha 2, I mean.)
<rww> (yeah, I'm about to go find someone to get it fixed)
* gpc changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 2 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha2 | New X.org stack uploaded, known issues: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-February/032378.html
* gpc changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1 | New X.org stack uploaded, known issues: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-February/032378.html
<gpc> /lart jeffwheeler for making me lie
<fisch246> ha
<fisch246> i just saw the "ot" message
<derspankster> yeah, there's so much traffic in here
<fisch246> that sarcasm?
<derspankster> could be
<yofel> it is offtopic though, the policy on that is pretty strict in #ubuntu-*
<derspankster> my original question dealt with VB guest editions and alpha 2
<derspankster> additions not editions
<fisch246> yea but i went on about my blog
<fisch246> that has nothing to do with natty
<fisch246> with linux, but not natty
<fisch246> however the python game did
<fisch246> as that is going to be shipped to natty hopefully
<fisch246> but it's still offtopic cause it's not support...
<fisch246> but i don't see any natty off topic rooms around anywhere :P
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic
<fisch246> offtopic+1
<fisch246> that's what they need
<rww> no they don't
<fisch246> ha...
<derspankster> I'll try some other resources.  adios
<fisch246> it's a room now :P
<Vegar> What filesystem will be the default in natty?
<TheAsp> Is there anything like snapshot.debian.org for Ubuntu?
<gpc> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<TheAsp> I'm looking for the xorg packages from about 2 weeks ago
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 2 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha2 | New X.org stack uploaded, known issues: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-February/032378.html
<fisch246> well i guess it won't be a room...
<fisch246> suddenly my server won't connect to set in for a bot >.<
<rww> is for the best. random OT channels in the ubuntu namespace tend to get closed.
<TheAsp> Anyone have the natty alpha1 alternate cd?
<TheAsp> woot, nevermind
<Gumby> is an alpha2 install much different than a fully up to date alpha1 install?
<rww> Alpha releases are just snapshots of the repositories. If you're applying updates, they should be identical.
<pace_t_zulu> anyone have any ideas regarding the linux headers issue with virtualbox guest additions for natty and vbox4
<pace_t_zulu> Gumby: should be identical
<pace_t_zulu> Gumby: excluding any modifications you've made
<pace_t_zulu> to your existing installation
<Gumby> I see
<Gumby> havent had a lot of success doing any type of update as of yet.  But that's to be expected I assume
<pace_t_zulu> Gumby: one difference will be the indicated original source media
<pace_t_zulu> yours will say alpha 1
<pace_t_zulu> an alpha 2 fresh install will say alpha 2
<Gumby> well, we cant have that now can we.  hehe
<pace_t_zulu> Gumby: yea, major upheaval due to the transition to unity
<pace_t_zulu> it's been a bit of a bumpy road
<Gumby> I expected as much.  wanted to check it out but I cant get display drivers working properly and from what I understand the nvidia drivers dont work with the latest Xorg
<pace_t_zulu> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<pace_t_zulu> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-04
<charlie-tca> anybody ran today's updates and lost firefox?
<rmcbride_nb> haven't lost firefox
<rmcbride_nb> just pretty much crippled my main laptop until new nvidia drivers come out. my external monitor is connected via HDMI, which apparently nouveau doesn't like much (I can imagine why)
<charlie-tca> oh, I lost them a couple of days ago, but today firefox went away
<rmcbride_nb> I'll have to update again in a bit I guess.
<charlie-tca> what a mess
<charlie-tca> How can I be the only one with firefox missing now?
 * charlie-tca done real good... :-)
<rmcbride_nb> I last updated 5 or 6 hours ago
<charlie-tca> well, I guess this is an opportunity! I can test midori and epiphany
<sagaci> missing firefox? ha, i'm getting kernel panics on boot
<charlie-tca> Then I consider myself fortunate, after all.
<rmcbride_nb> my intel video based laptop picks a random dimness level on each boot, and doens't respond to ACPI signals, which is fun
<charlie-tca> stole gedit too
<Spirits-Sight> why is update-manager trying to remove and install kde stuff when it not install on my system, gnome is and its a2 of 11.04
<charlie-tca> it removes a ton of packages if you let it run, too
<h00k> it appears the ubuntu-desktop metapackage is broken
<h00k> things like firefox,
<h00k> packages are brokens
<rww> it happens
<h00k> yes
<h00k> I think unity was uninstalled. I have this odd desktop session with the default gnome menu applet going on
 * h00k shrugs
<h00k> as long as I can launch my apps for now.
<charlie-tca> h00k: bug 712898 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712898 in update-manager "Updates removed many applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712898
<h00k> Probably, yeah.
<charlie-tca> easy test, try to install firefox in a terminal
<h00k> yeah, broken stuffs.
<charlie-tca> it blamed it on python-gtk2 here, but it is much more than that alone
<h00k> from what I've looked at, python-gtk2 appears to be the issue
<h00k> Yes. I haven't really looked further
<h00k> I use chromium-browser anyway ;)
<charlie-tca> ah, it takes gedit, too
<h00k> vim! :D
<charlie-tca> and at least 15-20 others here
<h00k> I'm still productive, anyway. And yeah, I lost aton.
<h00k> * ton
<gunndawg> VIM is awesome :)
<charlie-tca> thanks, h00k. At least it is not just me
<h00k> charlie-tca: I just kinda accepted it and figured a ton of other people were having the same thing
<charlie-tca> I haven't found another bug for it yet
<charlie-tca> but, it is hard to file if ff goes away and it is your browser
<kklimonda> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rww> what
<kklimonda> can someone change the topic to inform that there is a broken dependency in natty? ;)
<Amaranth> uh
<bazhang> kklimonda, yes?
<rww> that is not what "channel emergency" is
<Amaranth> Just don't do the upgrade
<Amaranth> If you're using natty and make such a silly mistake you deserve what you get
<rww> also, there are people using development releases of Ubuntu that don't use safe-upgrade?
<kklimonda> rww: quite a few people do that
<rww> quite a few people are doing it wrong.
<h00k> kklimonda: that wasn't the appropriate time.
<charlie-tca> rww: where does it tell you to only use safe-upgrade?
<Amaranth> charlie-tca: No one holds your hand in development releases, you're supposed to know what you're doing
<rww> charlie-tca: Theoretically, people using development releases ar... what Amaranth said.
<charlie-tca> and I do know
<charlie-tca> That doesn't mean safe-upgrade, though, anymore than it means I have to use aptitude or have to use apt-get or have to use update-manager
<kklimonda> and just like always, there are people who will join the channel to ask where did their applications go. Adding it to the topic will make the process of saying "yes, we know that something is wrong" faster.
<charlie-tca> It also does not mean we can not alert people that something will break their system, does it?
<kklimonda> (it has been done few times in the past, so I don't see what the discussion is about other than me using the trigger, which I did because in my experience most of the time ops don't follow this channel)
<Amaranth> huh, I guess we're getting a new python-gobject and you're expected to use gobject-introspection
<Linden940> anyone in here or all sleeping?
<Amaranth> kklimonda: Personally I'll put something if the topic if you end up with an unbootable system due to a package bug but upgrading mid-transition and losing all of your desktop apps is your own fault and everyone using natty should know better
<Amaranth> s/if the topic/in the topic/
<kklimonda> Amaranth: it's not really a mid-transition issue
<rmcbride_nb> I hardly call upgrading at an alpha2 release mid-transiotion
<rmcbride_nb> transition, even
<Amaranth> You don't seem to know what a transition is
<charlie-tca> and how do you find out if it is mid-transmission. No one ever said I have to be a developer and know programming to do any testing
<rmcbride_nb> ok
<Linden940> anyone in here running 11.04 on a nvidia card?
<kklimonda> Amaranth: the problem is related to removing python2.6 from the dependencies of python-gobject, which wasn't done as a transition from py 2.6 -> py 2.7, but to not pull python2.6 on CD
<Amaranth> charlie-tca: Don't dist-upgrade when it's going to remove half your desktop
<Amaranth> Linden940: nvidia driver doesn't work, you have to use nouveau or vesa
<Linden940> i installed 11.04 for testing and i can login but nothing will show on the screen
<Amaranth> kklimonda: Right, that's a transition :)
<kklimonda> Amaranth: it's a hack
<Linden940> Amaranth, uninstall and install either vesa or nouveau an i'll be good 2 go?
<Amaranth> Things just need rebuilds to not generate python 2.6 stuff
<Amaranth> Linden940: I imagine what you're seeing is a nouveau issue
<kklimonda> Amaranth: python 2.6 has not yet been dropped from natty
<Amaranth> kklimonda: It's what we're working on doing though
<Linden940> ok thansk Amaranth i will pop back over on that hd an give that a shot
<charlie-tca> Well, I certainly learned to keep quiet when things screw up
<Amaranth> charlie-tca: Is there a bug reported?
<charlie-tca> Wouldn't really want to disturb anyone
<charlie-tca> yes
<Amaranth> Well then, everyone who needs to know knows
<charlie-tca> As I said, I won't tell what went wrong again in here
<Amaranth> Whatever you say
<rmcbride_nb> FWIW, I'm well aware of what a transition is. I don't think a clear release marker is MID transition. I think that would be while a stack is in the middle of beign upgraded.
<Linden-0001> Amaranth what was the program you said to install?
<Amaranth> Linden-0001: Nothing to install, I was telling you nouveau is probably broken for your card
<Linden-0001> hmm how u think i can get that fixed?
<Linden-0001> or you dont think there is anything i can do at this time?
<Amaranth> Linden-0001: File a bug and wait, basically
<Linden-0001> lol fun fun...not
<Amaranth> Linden-0001: Actually at the gdm screen once you choose the user to sign in change your session to classic desktop before typing in your password
<Amaranth> See if you still have problems
<rmcbride_nb> Linden-0001: it is a known issue, and we're waiting on new driver packages from Nvidia and AMD
<Linden-0001> its fine until i set the driver
<rmcbride_nb> Linden-0001: nouveau has issues for some folls
<Linden-0001> then nothing will come on the screen
<rmcbride_nb> folks even
<Amaranth> Linden-0001: "set the driver"?
<rmcbride_nb> does VESA work even a litlte?
<Linden-0001> Amaranth i am talkin about when you go to the additional drivers and i try to install my driver
<Amaranth> Linden-0001: Oh, don't do that
<Linden-0001> it will install but once i restart then nothing will show up on the screen
<Amaranth> Linden-0001: As I said, the nvidia driver doesn't work right now
<Linden-0001> lol i see that now....was thinking i was messing it up some how an i was like wtf...
<Linden-0001> thats why i was askin lol...wanted to make sure i was not missin somethin
<Linden-0001> sometimes i hate having a nvidia card with ubuntu
<Amaranth> s/with ubuntu//
<Linden-0001> well guess i will have to wait to play with 11.04 for now
<rmcbride_nb> I don't think having one of the cards that really renders Unity well is a reason to feel bad
<Amaranth> rmcbride_nb: An intel 945 runs unity well :)
<Amaranth> Yay compiz
<charlie-tca> It seems like we go through the same video card driver needs an update thing each release.
<Linden-0001> i want to find out more about this unity deal
<rmcbride_nb> Amaranth: It well may, last time I tried to run Unity on my VAIO it said it couldn't work.
<Amaranth> charlie-tca: That's because the xserver DDX ABI changes almost every release and we have to wait for nvidia and amd to care enough to recompile their driver
<charlie-tca> last time it was ATI that waited for the updates
<Amaranth> fglrx is broken right now too :)
<Amaranth> And will likely be until about a month before release
<rmcbride_nb> yep, unfortunately
<Linden-0001> i hope it wont be that long
<kklimonda> heh, nvidia is broken, nouveau is broken with unity.. I guess it won't get enough testing from nvidia users again..
<Amaranth> Luckily unless you have the very latest radeon hardware you can at least use the open source driver and get acceleration
<Amaranth> kklimonda: I wish it wouldn't get any testing from nvidia users :P
<Amaranth> the nvidia driver is such a huge pile of crap
<rmcbride_nb> It seems to work quite well for me sigma any ABI version issues
<Amaranth> Lots of weird little issues, terrible power management, randomly working suspend support
<kklimonda> well, I'm not the one to defend nvidia, but according to just about every developer out there (recently Mozilla ones) their driver is much better than any open one ;)
<Amaranth> kklimonda: Funny thing about that, the intel driver was actually already doing as well as the nvidia one in mozilla's tests except for one test crash
<Linden-0001> i like the card as i find them to have great video
<Linden-0001> can be a bitch to get to work right on ubuntu tho
<Amaranth> Linden-0001: On linux in general, really
<Amaranth> Binary drivers don't really get along with linux
<kklimonda> which isn't really a fault of binary drivers.
<Linden-0001> Amaranth yea...aman to that....if it can be more "usable" on liunx it will become a very bad ass card
<Amaranth> Ubuntu makes it very easy to use though, unless you use a development version
<Linden-0001> i love the video out put it has *i use it on my hd tv screen an its GREAT*
<Amaranth> kklimonda: You want to roll back all of the changes in linux graphics for the past 5 years? I don't
<Amaranth> nvidia is about to be broken entirely, they have no plans to support wayland
<kklimonda> Amaranth: not true
<kklimonda> Amaranth: they have no plans to support kms
<kklimonda> there is a difference
<Amaranth> kklimonda: Last I heard the wayland required KMS :)
<kklimonda> last time I checked, kernel interface required for kms was exported as GPL only
<Amaranth> Well, really it requires a GEM API
<Amaranth> kklimonda: So that just means they have to do all the work themselves and can't hook in to the existing kernel stuff
<kklimonda> Amaranth: wayland devs have said that wayland requires mode setting, plus some other features (I dont' remember what right now) and if Nvidia can provide them, then there isn't anything stopping wayland from running on their cards.
<kklimonda> Amaranth: but then nvidia has been doing exactly that from the beginning.
<Amaranth> kklimonda: Right, if nvidia will implement all the APIs the same as the open source drivers wayland won't know the difference
<kklimonda> which I hate them for, but it worked so far.
<Amaranth> But they've said they have no plans to do that so...
<kklimonda> Amaranth: if wayland kicks off they will make plans. For now it's still an experimental feature, I can't blame them for not stating anything at this time.
<Amaranth> It's the focus of the graphics developers though
<Amaranth> If they aren't working on it now we're going to get to a point where they need to play catchup and nvidia users are screwed for some time
<kklimonda> well, nvidia users had it too easy till now ;)
 * magn3ts sigh, natty remains unusable in virtualbox :(
<kklimonda> now it's their time to suffer!
 * kklimonda pats his nvidia gpu
<Amaranth> my laptops will always be intel and for now my desktops will always be amd
<Amaranth> Just because amd makes better GPUs right now
<kklimonda> they do? I don't keep track.
<kklimonda> I just ask some friends "which is a better gpu now?" when I have to buy something.
<Amaranth> Well, nvidia technically has the performance crown but it's like 10% better but uses enormous amounts of power and puts out a lot of heat
<Gumby> anyone know a way around the broken python 2.6 dependencies ?
<kklimonda> wait for it to be fixed and dont do a full upgrade.
<Gumby> hehe, too late on the upgrade.
<Gumby> just wondering if there was a fix I hadnt found yet
<Gumby> but if not, I have no problems waiting
<Gumby> its rather fun having nothing but a blank desktop and no panels
<Gumby> hehe
<scotty^> In Natty alpha 2 with Unity?
<scotty^> Gonna download that tonight.
<Gumby> scotty^, whatever you do dont do a dist-upgrade
<scotty^> I usually autohide my panels but I guess that't not the same.
<Gumby> yeah, not quite the same as not even being able to run a panel cause gnome-panel cant be installed
<scotty^> OK, and thanks for the tip
<scotty^> xf86-video-ati 6.14.0 has been released! - see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTA3Nw
<susundberg> WHAT: apt-get dist-upgrade -> following packages will be removed: firefox firerox-branding !!
<susundberg> (-typo)
<magn3ts> finally
<magn3ts> sounds good to me.
<susundberg> magn3ts: removing firefox sounds good?
<susundberg> ;)
<yofel> hm, that firefox removal comes from the python-gobject upgrade, that gives me
<yofel>   python-gtk2: Depends: python2.6-gobject which is a virtual package.
<yofel> and at the end aptitude wants to remove firefox, dia, gimp and a few others
<phaidros> alpha 2 here :)
<phaidros> what is wrong with grub, that it configures itself a submenu, which it never shows?
<susundberg> yofel: doesnt that sound like a buggish feature?
<yofel> dunno, I would wait a few hours if it resolves by itself, if not, file a bug
<yofel> phaidros: the grub submenu worked for me when I tried it last
<susundberg> yeah
<phaidros> hmkay, I'll test again later
<phaidros> any hints on the removal of ubuntu-desktop by some missing dependencies lately?
<compengi> hello all, i recently did a partial upgrade from clean installation natty alpha1. it removed firefox as well as the application menu tab in the left launcher. how can i get it back?
<compengi> and another small issue. when i click on the ubuntu logo on the top bar, i get the transparent window opened but i see no application menu icons
<sneezebay> I'm looking to install ubuntu on my MBP and every time I have to connect it to the ethernet because it doesn't have the packages for my wireless card. Is there anyway I can download it to a flash drive and install later?
<sneezebay> Could anyone help me out?
<yofel> !anyone | sneezebay
<ubottu> sneezebay: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sneezebay> yofel: I did (before you joined the channel) and unfortunately didn't get an answer.
<sneezebay> I'm looking to install ubuntu on my MBP and every time I have to connect it to the ethernet because it doesn't have the packages for my wireless card. Is there anyway I can download it to a flash drive and install later?
<yofel> well, if the driver is available as a package you can certainly just install the deb before installing or after that
<maxb> Hrm. Is gnome-panel failing to appear at login for anyone else? (Ubuntu Classic Desktop)
<rork> sneezebay: you can download the debs and install them with dpkg or copy them to the apt cache directory: /var/cache/apt/archives
<sneezebay> yofel & rork: Only problem is I can't figure out which packages will give me the drivers I need for my wireless card.
<yofel> well, probably easiest would be to install them from jockey and then look at the apt history (what card do you have?)
<rork> sneezebay: you can also try keryx: http://keryxproject.org/
<sneezebay> yofel: I think I have the Broadcom chip. Which one exactly, I don't know. I do know that I have the model 5,5 Macbook Pro
<sneezebay> rork: Do you think Keryx supports my wireless card?
<yofel> running 'lscpi' in a terminal should tell you which card usually
<rork> keryx doesn't use a network card, I have no experience with the tool but as I understand it you plug it in your linux computer, install/update packages, plug it into another computer which is connected to the internet where it downloads the packages, plug it into your linux computer and it installs the packages
<sneezebay> yofel: Not on Mac OS X
<sneezebay> rork: Ugh, this will cause me to force a reboot. Will it know which packages I'll need to download if my linux computer is offline?
<rork> sneezebay: I'm not sure how it works, wether it's an extension of all the other packetmanagers or a packetmanager itself. I think you still have to select the packages you want to install.
<sneezebay> rork: Know of any alternatives to figure out which packages will support my wireless card?
<sneezebay> Would it be possible to install Ubuntu through VirtualBox and download my drivers while still connected on my Mac?
<sneezebay> (And then do I HAVE to use Ubuntu as a VM?)
<rork> sneezebay: find out which card you have and google on it, you can also check the broadcom site ofcourse. I have no experience with VM's, you can install ubuntu on another partition
<rork> I've got to go, going to install Natty alpha 2, good luck
<sneezebay> I could really use some help installing the wireless drivers without internet on my Ubuntu installation. It says to download this package "bcmwl-kernel-source", but I don't know if that contains the specific driver.
<twager> Anyone tell me if the Nvidia driver is still broken ?
<yofel> twager: it is
<twager> yofel: Thanks.....Saved me breaking the system again :-(
<yofel> you could watch the x-updates PPA, as soon as there is a driver that works it'll get there (something newer than 270.18)
<twager> yofel: Will do..
<compengi_> hello, i did a partial upgrade from natty alpha 1 and it removed the application icon from unity launcher, now that the ubuntu logo doesn't list any applications for me too, i can't open any application now. how can i re-add the application menu icon to the launcher again?
<compengi> btw is it a common issue where if i clicked on the ubuntu logo, it opens the fancy window but no application icons?
<guest> what?
<guest> my logos are loaded fast
<guest> even on a slow-write usbkey
<minimec> Hi. COuld one of quickly launch rhyrhmbox and then do a 'rhythmbox-client --hide' in a console. There is a '--hide' bug in current Rhythmbox versions and I like to see if natty got rid of that.
<mungojerry> i only have banshee on my natty box
<mungojerry> i'll try installing rhythmbox if you like
<minimec> mungojerry: Ih I see banshee is default in natty ;)
<minimec> mungojerry: You don't have to install it for me, if you would like to do so... THX ;)
<mungojerry> doign it now
<mungojerry> minimec, what should/not happen when running rhythmbox-client --hide
<minimec> mungojerry: Very kind of you. rhythmbox-client --hide should simply hide an open window.
<mungojerry> i ran with the --hide and the rhythmbox window appear
<minimec> mungojerry: for example. The following command should launch a hidden rhythmbox session and open one of my radio stations. rhythmbox-client --hide --play-uri=http://broadcast.infomaniak.ch/rsr-couleur3-high.aac
<mungojerry> i would send a screenshot but compiz is crashing every few mins in unity :(
<minimec> mungojerry: I probably will not use unity, as I use a e17-gnome combination.
<minimec> mungojerry: so what does the command do on your system? rhythmbox-client --hide --play-uri=http://broadcast.infomaniak.ch/rsr-couleur3-high.aac
<minimec> mungojerry: So it looks like the bug is still present. It is some Rhythmbox/dBus bug.
<minimec> mungojerry: THX for your time.
<mungojerry> hold on a sec , i'll run your second command
<minimec> mungojerry: First close any rhytmbox session before launching the command.
<minimec> This is some comment on the bug with latest developpment http://mail.gnome.org/archives/rhythmbox-devel/2011-January/msg00060.html
<mungojerry> http://i.imgur.com/vDnXZ.png
<minimec> mungojerry: So thank you very much. The bug is still present. I will follow that one closely.
<mungojerry> version is 0.13.3-0ubuntu2
<Wipster_> hi all, can I pull an updated package from 11.04 to my 10.10 install?
<setuid> Can someone help me with this:
<setuid> WARNING: gdm_server_spawn: Xserver not found: /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt8
<setuid> Google was not helpful
<perscitus> Will Gnome-shell 3 be available
<Daekdroom> perscitus, currently it's only available only via PPA. They replan to add it back to the official repositories once it starts compiling without much trouble
<setuid> Is it not even possible to install and use gdm-2.20 in anything more-recent than Karmik?
<setuid> I have a lucid laptop where it's working, but installing Lucid clean and installing gdm-2.20, does not work.
<charlie-tca> setuid: I think there were too many changes for that to work.
<setuid> doh, n/m, found it
<setuid> perl -pi -e 's,X11R6,,g' /etc/gdm.conf
<perscitus> Daekdroom,  I plan to switch Gnome-Shell for Unity for 11.04
<nogo> can i update natty as i do in 10.04/10.10?
<rww> Depends how you do it in 10.04/10.10.
<nogo> is unity the default desktop in natty?
<Daekdroom> nogo, yes, but classic GNOME is available.
<nogo> it's nothing to say
<nogo> gnome and kde are like old ladies
<ubuntu_> running kubuntu 11.04 alpha 2 ... impressed with kde 4.6 , good wrok :-)
<ubuntu_> work
<endless> hello all
<compengi> hello
<compengi> i partially upgraded a clean installed natty alpha 1 and the the application icon from the side bar launcher vanished, how do i get it back?
<nit-wit> compengi, don't do partial upgrades.
<compengi> nit-wit, oh :/
<compengi> nit-wit, so what todo now?
<sidnei> is nouveau working on natty? seems like im getting the vesa driver instead
<compengi> nit-wit, also when i click on the ubuntu logo on the top bar, the fancy window appears but it doesn't contain the installed application menu like i've seen in some youtube previews
<compengi> should i re-install? or there is a quick fix?
<nit-wit> compengi, You might just try running the classic desktop and seeing how it looks for the moment.
<nit-wit> unity seems unstable, I use the classic desktop
<compengi> oh :/
<Daekdroom> Unity is way too unstable right now.
<compengi> but still.. isn't there a quick fix to return back that icon? :/
<nit-wit> compengi, I doubt it.
<nit-wit> there may be a fix but this is a new desktop still in development you do the math if any regular users are going to know how.
<kong> guys, why I can't start natty alpha 2 desktop from usb??
<kong> I use dd if=/ of=/   bs=1M to install it on usb device
<nogo> you can't use a usbkey well because your force is weak
<kong> what?
<kongone> cmon, no one can help me?
<genii-around> Wouldn't using inputfile of / and outputfile of / in dd be some catastrophic catch-22 ?
<mongy> the last daily live I had was more stable than alpha 2, stuff crashes within 2mins.
<anr78> What's special about the image for Macs?
<charlie-tca> designed for the powerpc chips instead of the intel chip?
<anr78> charlie-tca: no, it's 64 bit. I'm guessing maybe some Mactel-modules preinstalled, but I don't know
<charlie-tca> that could well be. I don't know if it isn't ppc, myself.
<Daekdroom> There's a powerpc mac image and a Intel Mac image, afaik
<anr78> I'm installing on my mac, and I'm trying to find out if I should go for 10.10 and dist-upgrade, or wait for 11.04 and use the mac-image.
<charlie-tca> Did you use the mac-image for 10.10?
<charlie-tca> yes, that is a serious question. The port versions were moved to the daily and daily-live area starting with 11.04
<anr78> charlie-tca: didn't know there was a mac-image for 10.10
<charlie-tca> we had them in a different place, so you didn't see them unless you needed them for the ppc
<anr78> but there were intel-images as well?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> the difference is those images were merged with the intel images now
<anr78> ok, so just pick the standard amd64 and follow the instructions on ubuntuforums then I guess :)
<charlie-tca> yup, That would be suggested.
<anr78> cool. thanks :)
<Daekdroom> Ok. This is a very odd regression I've found.
<Daekdroom> My internet connection through a ADSL router is very crappy in Ubuntu 11.04, but not 10.10 or Windows 7 o.o
<dlynch> is it a known bug in natty alpha 2 that when inserting a PCI express compact flash reader with card, nothing happens?
<DJKorbit> good evening
<Daekdroom> Is anyone facing problems with GTK programs closing randomly?
<DJKorbit> Daekdroom, not me
<Daekdroom> Nautilus, Pidgin, Rhythmbox, Gnome Terminal are crashing all the time here.
<DJKorbit> but i'm facing problems trying to compile eye of gnome after apt-get source/build-dep
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-05
<BUGabundo> o/ uh uh
<BUGabundo> so the network applet is broken :\
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, it's working alright in here
<coz_> is anyone having issues with usb?  external drives in particular
<coz_> I am finding ,, only recently  that files on externals are being corrupted
<BUGabundo> coz_: not really
<BUGabundo> altough one of my external disks is diying
<coz_> mm  I know its not the drive,, if I hook it up via IDE  all is well
<BUGabundo> making backups of most important data now
<coz_> only via usb are files being corrupted
<BUGabundo> no corruption here
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> BUGabundo,  I will have to check hardware I guess...
<blixten> anyone here know how to run x86 32bit bins on a ppc64 ubuntu 64 system?
<coz_> blixten,  I dont ,, I was under the impression that ppc64 could only run the 64 bit version
<rww> ppc64 can't run i686 or x86_64 binaries without emulation, as far as I know.
<rww> and I don't know if there's a viable emulator.
<blixten> :(
<sagaci> when do the daily development images get generated, at what time each day?
<rww> the cdimage server says "Last modified" for them was 13:37 (someone totally did that deliberately). That's probably UTC.
<coz_> hey guys,,, is anything being done about t hat "grab" handle?  it is showing up permanently in screenlets...real irritating
<coz_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/impulse-trinagle.png
<endless> good morning everyone
<coz_> hey guy
<endless> hey coz_, see you again
<coz_> endless,  leaving already?
<coz_> well that was a P*&ser"
<gunndawg> so how is Natty shaping up?
<sudo_zoel> hello everyone
<sagaci> hi
<sudo_zoel> what's new from 11.04?
<sagaci> heaps
<gunndawg> how is natty shaping up?
<gunndawg> Im stickin with 10.10 for now
<sagaci> kernel panics on the daily's and alpha 2
<yofel> I'm not getting those, but regular GPU lockups with nouveau on my notebook
<gunndawg> Think I'll just hang on to 10.10 until 11.04 is released, even then I might give it a bit of time to grow
<gunndawg> unless I hear good enough things about it on launch
<sagaci> final releases are pretty good, a week later and most of the pressing issues are resolved
<gunndawg> I hope I can get my mic jack to work in Natty so I can use skype audio
<coz_> good day
<penguin42> is it? Haven't made up my mind yet
<Q-FUNK> has anybody else encountered a situation where gdm stalls after selecting the user from the face browser and then never launches the gnome session?
<coz_> Q-FUNK,  not that exactly but  withouty fail... it takes sometimes 3 or 4 resets of the system to actually boot to gdm h ere.. not sure if it is related to scsi drives  yet
<Q-FUNK> coz_: ok. different issue, then. here, booting works flawlessly, but gdm stalls.
<coz_> Q-FUNK,   yeah understood... but aparenlty there are boot issues  :)
<coz_> Q-FUNK,  out of curiosity,,, does this happen on each boot?  doest it solve itself if you keep rebooting?
<coz_> resolve  rather
<Q-FUNK> coz_: it has happened ever since I upgraded from maverick.  it never resolved itself. I ended up having to install lxdm from console just to be able to login.
<penguin42> Q-FUNK: I'd go and try digging in some logs to see if there is anything showing up; if you select one of the failsafe sessions does it let you login?
<coz_> what is the status of fixing that "grab" handle?   here on some applications, it is a permanently visible  bug   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/grabhandle.png
<yofel> iirc the bug is still open, I see them too here
<valkyrie> hello, does natty have a live dvd?
<Hew> I've been trying to upgrade to natty for over a week now, but I keep getting the following message: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Hew> I can't see what the problem could be, anyone else heard of this issue?
<penguin42> how have you been trying to do the upgrade?
<sidnei> Hew, check the log file it has more info
<sidnei> Hew, i cant remember the filename, but i its in /var/log/
<Hew> penguin42, update-manager -d
<penguin42> Hew: OK, and is that the whole error you get or is there any more? Do you have any PPAs installed?
<Hew> sidnei, I have looked through /var/log/dist-upgrade but can't find anything useful, like an error on a package or something. I thought before alpha 2 maybe it was xorg breakage, but that can't be the case anymore.
<Hew> penguin42, sure I have local packages, I have tried the upgrade with all third party repos turned off. If it said what package was causing the problem I would be able to do something about it.
<Hew> I already went and undid my xorg-edgers packages, but that didn't help
<penguin42> Hew: did you use ppa-purge to do that?
<Hew> no, I have not heard of that
<penguin42> Hew: It's a program (that I think xorg-edgers installs?) that can be used for removing ppa's - it does a good job cleaning up
<penguin42> it's in the ppa-purge package
<penguin42> Hew: The other thing you could try is do-release-update -d from the command line, I wonder if it will give you more debug
<Hew> thanks penguin42 I'll try that now
<Hew> penguin42, just the same messages
<Hew> Calculating the changes
<Hew> Calculating the changes
<Hew> Could not calculate the upgrade
<penguin42> hmph
<penguin42> Hew: OK, in that case I'd try removing any other ppa stuff you have, especially any library or core stuff; don't just remove the ppas from the sources.list; you need to downgrade the packages to the standard ones
<Hew> penguin42, I am removing all local packages now.. sucks
<andreas> I crippled my system with trying to update to python2.7 today. I seem to hit Bug 689615 but I have no idea how to fix it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689615 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "pycompile fixes needed for maverick" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689615
<andreas> I now forced dpkg to remove all 2.6 python packages, but the configure for python2.7-minimal still doesn't work
<andreas> It complains: "python or pycompile not found in public_modules.rtinstall hook."
<andreas> Does anyone know a way to fix this mess?
<penguin42> Hew: It's probably just one package with a weird dependency
<Hew> penguin42, I'd think if it was one package it would be clear from the error displayed, or at least from the logs, what the problem was
<penguin42> Hew: Yeh I'm susrprised you're not seeing more logs
<Hew> all the logs show is the upgrade logic solving all the issues, then it ends and doesn't seem to have worked
<penguin42> Hew: Can you put one of those logs in a pastebin?
<Hew> I've removed all local packages now so I'm attempting to upgrade again, will post when this one fails..
<Hew> penguin42, whoa it looks like it's working!
<penguin42> wahey!
<Hew> maybe it was medibuntu upgraded packages..
<Hew> penguin42, thanks for your help!
<penguin42> no problem
<andreas> Is there a way to securely remove python2.6* packages from the system - seems like I missed some
<penguin42> andreas: dpkg -l \*2.6\*|grep python|grep -v ^un    lists the ones I have left installed
<andreas> penguin42: Thanks - I purged that one, too - but it still complains
<andreas> I even found the point in pycompile were it fails - but I don't know how to fix it
<bullgard4> !gnome3
<penguin42> sorry, I don't know anything about the innards of python
<andreas> penguin42: me neither :(
<avis> can anyone recommend a ppa to run unity under maverick ?
<valkyrie> i have tried, none can pass the certification
<valkyrie> so, i have no guts to install them
<valkyrie> lol, my toolbars disappeared randomly
<valkyrie> what a buggy natty!
<valkyrie> i have to kill the gdm and restart again
<Daekdroom> Unity is crashing randomly for pretty much anyone.
<Daekdroom> Use classic gnome.
<penguin42> compiz on classic is being a bit crashy as well
<Daekdroom> That is why I use (No effect)
<coz_> unless you compile 0.9  from git... but there are still bugs there
<valkyrie> unity is a not-bad eye-candy
<valkyrie> i am exciting to use 11.04
<valkyrie> hehehe
 * valkyrie kicks fedora out of the door
<Omega> valkyrie: Remember the CoC.
<charlie-tca> seems like alpha software still has bugs in it, huh?
<valkyrie> coc?
<Daekdroom> Code of Conduct
<Daekdroom> !CoC
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<valkyrie> i have no email, so i don't think i can sign on something
<charlie-tca> You still agreed to follow it when you come into any #ubuntu++++ channel
<Daekdroom> Actually, we agreed to follow the TermsOfService
<Daekdroom>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<Daekdroom> Which implies following the CoC ;)
<bazhang> valkyrie, it has zero to do with email, you need to follow it in ubuntu channels whether you choose to sign it or not
<coz_> hey guys ,, out of curiosity... generally when do sites like this    get updated    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAsus#USB
<coz_> sorry  t his one   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<penguin42> coz_: I think it's just a wiki, so it depends on the person who wrote it
<coz_> penguin42,  ah ok... that I understand.. its unfortunate it is a bit outdated in terms of which ubuntu version ;(
<penguin42> coz_: Feel free to update it I think
<coz_> penguin42,  :)  if I had the info I would definitly do that...
<coz_> I may have to use a wireless usb  so I checked there but no biggie
<daniel__> hi @all
<daniel__> How can I enable ALT+F2 dialouge in Unity 2D?
<Daekdroom> I'm now forced to use Windows :(
<rork> why?
<Daekdroom> Some odd regression.
<Daekdroom> 11.04 has trouble communicating with my router.
<Daekdroom> It works, but the quality is awful.
<yofel> you really should have a fallback installation on a flash drive at least when using natty..
<yofel> hm, ralink?
<yofel> I did notice my eeePC being unstable
<Daekdroom> MCP61 ethernet chip and a DSLink 260E router
<alex_mayorga> Can I get some pairs of eyes on bug 713781 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713781 in xorg (Ubuntu) "[natty] Video corruption on kernel 2.6.38-1-generic and nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 230M] (rev a2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713781
<yofel> oh, *that*
<yofel> alex_mayorga: yeah, I see that too, but that's *before* X comes up
<yofel> so that's the KMS framebuffer I would say
<coz_> hey guys
<yofel> hi coz_
<coz_> yofel,  hey guy :)
<alex_mayorga> yofel: but you do get X, right?
<yofel> I do here
<alex_mayorga> in my case is all garbled, I think I uploaded the picture of it
<yofel> you can add me to the ranks of GPU lockup cards with nouveau though :(
<yofel> yeah, I see that too here, but X starts after that with nouveau
<alex_mayorga> yofel: nVidia?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: yep
<yofel> I'll probably ping bryce later for some debugging instructions
<alex_mayorga> mine does start as I can hear the bongo if I type my password, but gdm is all garbled
<yofel> nouveau works perfectly fine on my desktop, but my notebook is a mess
<alex_mayorga> 2.6.37-12 would have to do for now
<yofel> I think I actually managed to get a dozen freezes in one hour once
<alex_mayorga> maybe I should go try edgers, do you now how?
<alex_mayorga> s/now/know
<alex_mayorga> or maybe try squeeze :)
<yofel> add ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-edgers, probably the wrong URL though
<Daekdroom> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Daekdroom> x-swat is for stable updates.
<yofel> ah, that one ;)
<yofel> ah
<Daekdroom> Altho you must read the PPA page in launchpad before adding, really.
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: OK, I will thanks!
<alex_mayorga> at #nouveau they tell me to disable vesafb, can anyone tell me how?
<Daekdroom> Has anyone seen anything like bug #713443 before?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713443 in Ubuntu "DSL Router modem doesn't work correctly with MCP61 ethernet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713443
<yofel> alex_mayorga: not really, I think we use vesafb by default now since the last grub changes
<yofel> to get plymouth graphical mode to work with non-kms drivers
<bjsnider> well, plymouth is very crucial
<bjsnider> extremely crucial, even
<yofel> yeah, but nouveau doesn't seem to like those changes
<yofel> first I get graphical plymouth with 640x480 res, then pixel garbage, then X
<yofel> plymouth is only fine on shutdown
<yofel> nouveau framebuffer rather
<daniel__> Where's this channel logged?
<guntbert> !logs | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<alex_mayorga> yofel: so no way to disable it then?
<daniel__> thank you
<yofel> alex_mayorga: I don't know how
<alex_mayorga> yofel: I see, thanks anyway
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> setting GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text in /etc/default/grub might help
<alex_mayorga> yofel: is that to me?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: yep
<alex_mayorga> so I just add "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" anywhere?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> that should disable the graphical kernel mode that sets vesafb up IIRC
<alex_mayorga> yofel: let me try that one
<alex_mayorga> BRB, hopefully :)
<Daekdroom> Looks like I fixed network-manager.
<Daekdroom> Aw.. It's still not working alright :(
<alex_mayorga> yofel: nothing except this time the text from the boot stayed in there :)
<yofel> :S
<alex_mayorga> any other tips?
<ethana2> howdy-- nVidia user here..  I
<ethana2> whoops, hit enter..  I've tried every driver I can think of on 11.04, and haven't been able to get 3d working yet
<ethana2> Is this likely to be fixed soon or is it fixed already?  ..or is it going to be a week or two or something?
<paradigmflow> I've just done an upgrade using the terminal method and it still says 10.10?
<penguin42> says where?
<paradigmflow> on the loading screen
<paradigmflow> and monitor window
<paradigmflow> system monitor
<penguin42> hmm - can you do a uname -a   and tell me what it says?
<ethana2> ah, the magic or release notes
<paradigmflow> 2.6.35-25-generic
<penguin42> sounds like it hasn't upgraded
<paradigmflow> :(
<penguin42> ok, so how did you upgrade?
<paradigmflow> from the dos window
<penguin42> how?
<penguin42> (It's not a dos window, it's a shell)
<paradigmflow> :$
<penguin42> yeh, so what did you do to upgrade
<paradigmflow> I typed "update-manager -d"
<paradigmflow> it said a new distro is available
<penguin42> ok, then what?
<paradigmflow> 11.04
<paradigmflow> then I followed the prompts
<paradigmflow> intructions
<penguin42> any errors?
<paradigmflow> it asked me whether I wanted to keep maverick or install newer version
<paradigmflow> nope
<paradigmflow> got to the restart at the end of the script/install
<penguin42> how long did it take?
<paradigmflow> about 45 mins
<paradigmflow> it downloaded the distro about a 1gig I think and then started the install
<paradigmflow> all looked well
<paradigmflow> until I rebooted
<paradigmflow> :(
<penguin42> odd, sounds reasonable - did you tick the thing about trying stuff in aufs ?
<paradigmflow> yes
<penguin42> hmm, I've never done that and don't know how it works, it's supposed to let you revert to the old-unupgraded version, and it sounds like you've done that somehow
<paradigmflow> I'm running it again
<paradigmflow> got this: WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<paradigmflow> now it's calculating the changes
<paradigmflow> some hd grinding going on :$
<paradigmflow> hmm...E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<penguin42> any more errors before that ?
<paradigmflow> A deprecation warning
<penguin42> can you paste the full set of errors to a pastebin?
<paradigmflow> not used it yet :(
<paradigmflow> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<paradigmflow> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/progress/old.py:134: DeprecationWarning: apt.progress.FetchProgress is deprecated.
<paradigmflow> theres 9 of those
<paradigmflow> relating to different packages
<paradigmflow> extracting 'natty.tar.gz'
<paradigmflow> authenticate 'natty.tar.gz' against 'natty.tar.gz.gpg'
<paradigmflow> then the error I just posted
<penguin42> be much better if you could paste to a pastebin, but still, that all looks OK
<alex_mayorga> how do I get back the calendar applet?
<alex_mayorga> using ubuntu classic desktop
<BUGabundo> hey guys can anyone recommend me a easy to setup SIP server ?
<BUGabundo> with TLS support
<genii-around> asterisk?
<BUGabundo> too complex for a simple test genii-around
<BUGabundo> is it safe to remove 5)     xserver-xorg-video-nv ?
<yofel> should be, it's not used anyway these days
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I got an upgrade pending on that
<BUGabundo> yofel: anyidea why gwibber is showing *old* notifications bubbles?
<yofel> nope, I don't use it
<genii-around> !info ser
<ubottu> ser (source: ser): high-performance SIP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-4ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1424 kB, installed size 3740 kB
<genii-around> hm
<johnjohn101> i can't wait to try unity on the live cd
<genii-around> BUGabundo: I'm not sure how easy or not it is to set up, but probably less work than asterisk
<BUGabundo> will try sipwitch
<BUGabundo> will keep an eye on that ser, genii-around
<LLStarks> proposal: rename ubuntu classic desktop to "natty light"
<BUGabundo> ahaha
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-06
<annunaki> oO
<annunaki> someone in the us ?
<horus> ello
<sagaci> natty lite
<fox-mulder> try alt+F2
<fox-mulder> how secure is ubuntu against hackers these days?
<fox-mulder> any one?
<fox-mulder> how secure is ubuntu against hackers these days?
<penguin42> depends really; it has apparmor for some stuff, but not much
<penguin42> it has various other stuff enabled, so yeh it has some defences
<charlie-tca> hm, as installed it has no ports open, it should be safe until you launch the browser or updates?
<^Mike> How can I see what version of Perl will be in the upcoming release?
<Daekdroom> !find perl
<ubottu> Found: eperl, libalgorithm-c3-perl, libalgorithm-diff-perl, libalgorithm-diff-xs-perl, libalgorithm-merge-perl, libapache2-mod-perl2, libapache2-mod-perl2-dev, libapache2-mod-perl2-doc, libapache2-reload-perl, libapparmor-perl (and 2350 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=perl&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<Daekdroom> !info eperl
<ubottu> eperl (source: eperl): Embedded Perl 5 Language. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.14-16 (natty), package size 130 kB, installed size 464 kB
<rww> !info perl
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is standard. Version 5.10.1-17ubuntu1 (natty), package size 3661 kB, installed size 13280 kB
<^Mike> bah
<^Mike> that'll be EOL :(
<penguin42> ^Mike: You can also check pacakges.ubuntu.com
<^Mike> thanks all the same
<Daekdroom> packages.ubuntu.com , he means
<penguin42> I do
<dupondje> sad :(
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/290177
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 290177 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[huawei/option] NM 0.7: GSM connections won't work with PIN code protected modems - despite having supplied the correct PIN for the connection in nm-connection-editor" [Medium,Triaged]
<dupondje> this bug still exist :(
<BUGabundo> can someone pastebin theirs: $ dpkg -l | grep libnotif
<cpatrick08> kubuntu 11.04 alpha 2 install problems http://pastebin.com/EpZithAW
<Daekdroom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563250/ BUGabundo
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sebsebseb> Who's here?
<gunndawg> I am
<BUGabundo> thanks Daekdroom
<sebsebseb> right so
<sebsebseb> the alpha 2 page
<BUGabundo> your package match mine
<BUGabundo> but mine don't work as expected
<BUGabundo> I've got the old ones,
<gunndawg> BUGabundo, well it is "ALPHA" so things are expected to not work
<BUGabundo> duh
<sebsebseb> seems to say that Unity won't work with Nivida or ATI drivers at the moment,  what about in Virtualbox if normally a host distro would need the propritary driver?
<sebsebseb> also how would it be set up in Virtualbox anyway,  just install like normal, and change the  vm settings or?
<sebsebseb> and I know need Virtualbox 4.0 or later for it in a vm
<NoelJB> Does anyone have the Desktop Cube still working with Natty?  Classic, not Unity.  For me it has ceased working.
<NoelJB> I've reinstalled compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, disabled and renabled the necessary plugins (in case something had gone awry during updates), but still no.
<Daekdroom> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<ubottu> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (source: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra): Collection of extra plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.2.1-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 2300 kB, installed size 5856 kB
<fox-mulder> hi all
<fox-mulder> still got xfiles for sale
<alex_mayorga> Does "Power Management Preferences" work for you? The window it's invisible here :(
<NoelJB> yes, alex_mayorga, I just checked.
<alex_mayorga> NoelJB: yes it works, or yes is invisible?
<NoelJB> yes it works
<fox-mulder> is there a way to save the irc server and channels so i dont loose it after reboot?
<fox-mulder> is there a way to save the irc server and channels so i dont loose it after reboot?
<yofel> depending on the client you can set what to auto join on start
<yofel> or quassel for example will just restore the previous session
<alex_mayorga> NoelJB: what's the command for it power management?
<NoelJB> alex_mayorga, I ran it off the menu, but I can check ...
<alex_mayorga> I also got an "Untitled window"
<NoelJB> alex_mayorga, gnome-power-preferences
<NoelJB> Amaranth, you here?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: ?
<NoelJB> Amaranth, do I recall correctly that you work on compiz?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Yeah
<NoelJB> Amaranth, just checking ... but with natty (Lucid and Mav are fine), the desktop cube appears to no longer function.  I am *not* using Unity, with which I know it is not supposed to work.
<NoelJB> Amaranth, is this expected, or should I file a bug report?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: I dunno, I thought I already deleted cube gears
<Amaranth> NoelJB: You can certainly file a bug but unless someone else fixes it soon by 11.10 it just won't be there anymore
<NoelJB> when I open CCSM, I see Desktop Cube, Rotate Cube, and 3d Windows enabled.  I see Cube Gears, but it is disabled.
<NoelJB> Desktop cube is going away entirely?  From the bug report on Unity, it seemed to be an open question.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: No, cube isn't going away, cube gears
<NoelJB> Amaranth, I don't care about cube gears.  I care about the cube not rotating for me at all in Natty.  :-)
<NoelJB> Not sure why you thought I meant cube gears.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Probably because I've been drinking
<NoelJB> Amaranth, :-)
<alex_mayorga> any idea how to kill that "Untitled window"?
<NoelJB> Amaranth, any thoughts on where I should look, or just file a bug report?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Definitely file a bug report
<Amaranth> NoelJB: I'll poke smspillaz about it
<NoelJB> Amaranth, against compiz or compiz-fusion-plugins-extra?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: compiz
<Amaranth> NoelJB: cube and rotate are both in compiz itself
<NoelJB> Amaranth, OK.  Another data point.  When I hit CTRL-ALT-[LEFT|RIGHT] I get a narrow strip pop-up, not even rotating there.  Does that tell us anything?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: That sounds like wall is still enabled
<Amaranth> NoelJB: smspillaz says to disable cube and rotate and enable them again
<Amaranth> and make sure wall is disabled
<NoelJB> wall is disabled according to CCSM
<NoelJB> And I did what he suggested.
<NoelJB> Amaranth, as noted way above in the scroll, "I've reinstalled compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, disabled and renabled the necessary plugins (in case something had gone awry during updates), but still no"
<NoelJB> I enabled Wall, which disabled Cube and the others, then Enabled Cube, which said it disabled Wall, and then enabled the other plugins.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Make sure you include all of that info (and try to get a screenshot of the popup) in the bug report
<NoelJB> Amaranth, bug 713892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713892 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[natty] Desktop Cube no longer working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713892
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Thanks, hopefully sam can figure it out
<NoelJB> Amaranth, just post whatever follow-up you need from me.  :-0
<NoelJB> Amaranth, where is the compiz config stored?  I don't see that in the list of attached files.  Would you want to added?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: It's the GconfCompiz.txt
<NoelJB> Amaranth, does this look odd to you?
<NoelJB> $  ls -ld .gconf/apps/compiz*
<NoelJB> drwx------ 3 noel noel 4096 2010-06-16 18:14 .gconf/apps/compiz
<NoelJB> drwx------ 3 noel noel 4096 2011-02-05 18:55 .gconf/apps/compiz-1
<NoelJB> drwx------ 3 noel noel 4096 2011-02-05 18:55 .gconf/apps/compizconfig-1
<Amaranth> No, it looks like you upgraded from maverick
<NoelJB> Amaranth, yes
<Amaranth> compiz 0.8 used /apps/compiz, 0.9 uses /apps/compiz-1
<Amaranth> I have no idea why, they aren't parallel installable
<NoelJB> Amaranth, should I delete apps/compiz?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: It doesn't hurt anything
<NoelJB> Amaranth, ok.  just checking in case that could cause a problem, e.g., ccsm and compiz looking at different sets of settings.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: They both use libcompizconfig to look at the settings so if one was wrong they both would be
<NoelJB> Amaranth, GconfCompiz.txt is not an attached file on the bug report.
<Amaranth> weird
<NoelJB> ubuntu-bug compiz was how I filed it.
<NoelJB> Amaranth, how can I generate it for you manually?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: gconftool --dump /apps/compiz-1 > GconfCompiz.xml
<Amaranth> That doesn't do the same output as apport gets but I forget how it does it
<NoelJB> Amaranth, what is the compizconfig-1, if compiz-1 is the config?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: config about the config
<Amaranth> It's very meta
<NoelJB> Amaranth, done and attached to the report.
<YankeesFan> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<YankeesFan> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: Well I guess that's one way to get banned
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: He is doing that everywhere :/
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: a high light troll I guess then
<Amaranth> Pretty much, spewing crap about windows 7
<Amaranth> Making my Yankees look bad too
<sebsebseb> oh I guess you mean in #ubuntu or something, I am not in there right now
<bjsnider> Amaranth, what's wrong with spewing crap about windows 7?
<bjsnider> someone has to spew something about it
<frewsxcv> i think i found the problem. /dev/sda3: end: 59586 --- /dev/sda4 start: 59586
<frewsxcv> s/the/a/
<frewsxcv> would this be a problem? i'm getting the error: "FATAL ERROR: bad primary partition 3: partition ends in the  final partial cylinder
<galamar> hey i get this error while trying to upgrade          Error authenticating some packages
<galamar> It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages.                     how can i authenticate these
<galamar> thats update not upgrade my bad
<akshat> does unity work with nouveau drivers?
<akshat> the blob is not working :(
<penguin42> hmph exaile seems to have broken
<scotty^> Is anybody else unable to boot Natty alpha 2?
<scotty^> I'm using the 32 bit version, but that probably doesn't matter?
<penguin42> scotty^: In what way does it fail to boot?
<lamefun> is Unity based on Compiz 0.8 or 0.9?
<Daekdroom> lamefun, 0.9
<scotty^> My monitor has bad EDID.  It's always been a bit hit and miss booting or logging in on both Lucid and Maverick.  Booting with the monitor powered off helps but is still not 100% reliable.  And changing to a different resolution after logging in is a bit hit and miss too, particularly on Maverick.  Often causes a crash.  But I don't think that is what is happening here as the crash occurs much earlier in the boot process.
<scotty^> And I caught some rapidly scrolling msg about sys\devices\pci......\usb....... on repeated boot attempts
<scotty^> Removing my USB flash drive and then booting Natty with the monitor powered off and waiting for a long time and then powering on the monitor showed a different set of kernel messages, with the last one being about kernel thread helper.  Then it was just stuck - I couldn't even CTRL-ALT-DEL, which did work on during the rapidly scrolling msg about sys\devices\pci......\usb.......
<scotty^> Someone in #ubuntu-au has said that it is probably bug 712082 - I'm checking that now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712082 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "Random kernel panic during boot on a Dell Inspiron 1520" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712082
<penguin42> looks vaguely SATA related
<penguin42> (s)ata that is
<lamefun> will window resize border fix backported to Maverick?
<penguin42> anyone else seeing strangely 0 length /var/log/messages?
<coz_> hey all
<penguin42> hey
<penguin42> cana nyone else install xserver-xorg-video-qxl?
<Pici> Hrm.  anyone having issues where it seems like gnome-terminal stops accepting input?
<penguin42> no, fine for me
<greenIT> hi, i have a problem with unity in natty.... it doesn't work anymore :S
<greenIT> can anyone help me?
<penguin42> greenIT: out of slight interest which way doesn't it work?
<greenIT> well, it doesn't even start when i boot natty....
<greenIT> there is the normal, old menu, but no unity
<greenIT> can i activate it anyhow?
<penguin42> do you have Ubuntu Desktop selected or Classic Desktop?
<greenIT> erm... where can i select this?
<greenIT> change this*
<penguin42> when you select your name on the login screen, before typing your password, at the bottom is a selection
<greenIT> ah, k
<greenIT> probably not that good that i have autologin^^
<greenIT> ok, i have selected "Ubuntu-Desktop-Edition", but still no unity...
<penguin42> what graphics card?
<greenIT> ati, but i have natty installed in a vbox with vboxtools installed
<penguin42> I wonder if it's not picking up the 3d acceleration; I don't know what the story with vbox is on that
<trinikrono> beware the ati card :D
<greenIT> ^^
 * penguin42 pats his tame ATI card
<greenIT> where are the preferences for 3d acceleration in natty?
<gpc> I saw someone mention you needed Vbox 4.0 for 3d
<gpc> I could be completely wrong
<greenIT> i have vbox 4.0.2^^
<gpc> hmm.
<greenIT> unity alrdy worked, but it doesnt anymore^^
<gpc> really have no idea sorry
<greenIT> np, thx 4 trying to help :)
<greenIT> lol, i know why unity doesn't work anymore:
<greenIT> Warning: unsupported pre-release version of X.Org Server installed. Not installing the X.Org drivers.
<BUGabundo> yo
<lazarus_> hmm import a downloaded backup but i would need the script to interact with ubuntu one
<lazarus_> any help
<kancerman> on natty: my window manager completely stopped -- reboot and on any desktop option it doesn't work anymore ... within the last hour or so it completely stopped ... is there a way to restart it while the desktop is running ... ??
<mikerhinos> hi all , just installed alpha2 this morning , and i can't have the Unity desktop :s tried several options when at login window (normal desktop, netbook desktop etc...) but i always end with gnome , unity packets are installed so i don't understand , is it a command like "unity -replace" ?
<charlie-tca> no, it is a matter of waiting for the correct drivers to become compatible with Xserver
<nit-wit> Do you get any notice of not able to run in 3d?
<mikerhinos> when i go to the proprietary driver search , i have the choice between "Nvidia Binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library" and "Experimental 3D support for Nvidia cards"
<mikerhinos> i upgraded from my maverick installation , i was on Nouveau driver
<Daekdroom> You're on noveau driver as well.
<Daekdroom> The thing is, if you install nvidia binary driver, you're gonna end up with a broken system, mostly likely
<mikerhinos> so i have to do a "clean" install from a cd ? I have a separate /home so i don't think i'll have problems doing that
<Daekdroom> mikerhinos, the best you can do is wait for the nvidia driver to be update and stick with classic gnome for now
<mikerhinos> ok thanks for the advice , i'll stick with that solution as i don't want to end up with a broken desktop manager lol
<BreetaiZentradi> When I run natty-alpha-2 from a USB stick, instead of 1 large "desktop" on my screen, I have a band of 3 rows of screens and on each row, I have a complete screen and a partial screen. I am running on an acer laptop with an nvidia card. Any idea on how to boot around this problem?
<Severian> Howdy.  I installed using the alternate installer of Alpha-2.  After booting, I get a grub menu, and then get dumped to an initramfs prompt.  I have been looking for some info on what to do next, but have not found anything.  Can someone suggest something?
<hk4l> Hello
<ActionParsnip> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> am I alone with the  Unity flakiness?
<Severian> I guess so.  I can't even get Natty to install, so I see no Unity problems.
<Daekdroom> ActionParsnip, Flakiness?
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: just randomly crashes, also keyboard/mouse input stops randomly   otherwise we're perfect
<ActionParsnip> its a super fresh install, I'm gonna give it a little while
<Daekdroom> The random crashes aren't that random here. They only happen when I mess up with compiz configuration.
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: yeah saw, also try launching libreoffice. Makesmy input stop
<Daekdroom> I'm not using Unity as of right now.
<ActionParsnip> no worries, still digging around some
<Daekdroom> It's worth noting that using unity --replace in a gnome session mix up stuff
<Daekdroom> and no, libreoffice didnt freeze input in here.
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-30
<codepal> It's very unusual compared to other Ubuntu installs I've done....
<jbicha> codepal: that's a long-standing bug 782507 you can use the advanced partitioner next time to specify exactly what you want
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 782507 in partman-auto (Ubuntu Precise) "Installation creates a new swap partition" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782507
<codepal> um no I can't
<codepal> advanced partition didn't wanna play nice for me
<codepal> I couldn't even resize the 2 partitions it was offering in the installer without it crashing....
<codepal> I did get installed, the long way round
<codepal> "a gazillion restarts"
<jbicha> I was having some hiccups with the installer also, you could just use the Oneiric installer and upgrade
<oconnore> codepal: if you are running on an ssd you probably don't want a swap partition.
<codepal> it doesn't matter, I hardly ever run heavy enough stuff to use swap
<oconnore> fair enough
<codepal> 1GB of swap is hardly gonna reck my SSD - imo
<codepal> with 4GB of RAM
<codepal> so Unity uses lightdm - or is only lubuntu using it?
<codepal> I'm gonna try moving the Ubuntu 12 partition soon
<codepal> hopefully it won't balk
<codepal> bit pointless having 1 partion 7.2GB wasted
<oconnore> i went a little crazy with mine. /tmp is a 512mB tmpfs filesystem and so on
<codepal> oconnore: tutorial for that crazyness somewhere? - some of us might like a few tips from the experts!
<jtaylor> isn't that default now anyway?
<jtaylor> or just in debian?
<codepal> I've a little problem too, empathy doesn't want to swap desktops
<codepal> when I link on the icon in dash it normally swaps to the desktop it's active on
<jbicha> codepal: I think you're thinking of lxdm, lightdm is something different and is used by Ubuntu
<codepal> it's stopped working :'(
<codepal> jbicha: I was  reading the wiki: Lubuntu - Lubuntu switched to Lightdm for the standard display manager.
<codepal> ??
<codepal> so somethings amiss?
<oconnore> codepal: here is something close to a tutorial
<oconnore> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fstab
<codepal> oconnore: thanks!
<oconnore> for more details just do a "man fstab"
<oconnore> moment of truth: my upgrade just finished
<oconnore> restarting, wish me luck
 * oconnore crosses his fingers
<codepal> oconnore: good luck!
<codepal> vaguely remember someone suggesting tempfs for firefox flash video improvements
<jtaylor> very unlikely that that helps
<jtaylor> maybe useful for general usage performance, but not for flash
<jtaylor> to speed up flash video playback I recommend to just use a regular media player like vlc of mplayer
<jtaylor> these also give you more control about size, speed and seeking
<jbicha> codepal: lots of Ubuntu flavors are using lightdm now because it's relatively easy to theme, but it's not lubuntu-specific
<codepal> jtaylor: http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/04/speed-up-firefox-using-ram-tmpfs.html
<jtaylor> nothing there mentions flash
<jtaylor> as said, for general usage it may help
<jtaylor> though probably not very much depending on how good/bad firefox is
<jtaylor> the kernel caches stuff very aggressivly in ram anyway
 * codepal shrugs
<codepal> it was before I had an SSD or much RAM
<codepal> when your running with 512M & an old CPU you try and sqeeze as much out of it as possible.
<faina> Hi, I have a recent 12.04 install and name resolution is mysteriously broken for me. dig @router google.com gets a timeout from the 12.04 system, dig @router google.com from an 11.10 system works fine.
<micahg> faina: try 'dig @8.8.8.8 ubuntu.com', that'll test to see if it's your router or now
<micahg> *not
<faina> Ok, so dig @8.8.8.8 worked from 11.10 system and not from 12.04 system. Though there's some other problem with my network where an ssh to a remote system died
<faina> so ... there's also something really weird with my router too. Though just to check, is anything particularly different about 12.04 name resolution compared to 11.10?
<faina> I wonder if I was dumb and accidentally set the new systems ip to the routers ip.
<faina> The new 12.04 system is having trouble auto-configuring its network for some reason.
<faina> Huh, I wonder why my network/interfaces file had eth0 manual in it -- would the installer assume manual if it had gotten an IP assigned by a pxeboot?
<codepal> I guess I'm having problems... shell extensions how to load them?
<codepal> user-theme-extension ?
<jbicha> codepal: visit http://extensions.gnome.org/
<BEARJEW> hello
<Fudge> hey i am on usb x64 1/28/12 ubiquity is failing, but also on apt-get update noticed W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Alpha amd64 (20120129)/dists/precise/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<Fudge> oh wel maybe its 01/29 lol
<lotuspsychje> fudge: happy with pangolins changes?
<Fudge> yeah for sure accessibility ive been using it since alpha 1 was out msot of the time and its really usable.
<Fudge> although i cant get pulseaudio in systemwide so i can use my screen reader in a console
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: any major things change?
<Fudge> lotuspsychje  in regards to pulse or previous ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> previous
<Fudge> a lot of bug fixes i guess, havnt noticed new functionality, guess you will have to see whats new that yo uuse :D
<lotuspsychje> ill try when full rlelease :p
<Fudge> lotuspsychje  no its very good
<Fudge> going to be a pretty good LTS
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<Fudge> anyone know a work around to the ubiquity install crash currently
<Fudge> ok for anyone interested it seems to only be a bug if something manual is selected, i had tried a reinstall of libparted with no joy though. side by side isntallation seems to be working.
<Fudge> will comment on my bugreport
<Ben64> segfaults on boot
<Fudge> Ben64  not good
<codepal> Fudge, can you paste the link in here...
<codepal> I'd like to add my 2 c
<Ben64> lemme login and get a paste...
<Ben64> http://pastebin.com/zmxs7e6R
<codepal> Fudge, with much struggling I removed the side by side 3 partitions that install created
<codepal> been customizing and tweaking like crazy
<codepal> nother thing is, don't use Empathy if your a heavy IRC user.
<Ben64> anyone seen this and/or know the solution?
<Fudge> codepal  i like irssi
<codepal> also, gnome-shell-extensions not working here yet
<Fudge> i will grab the bug from my email
<Fudge> also grub-update displays cat: /boot/grub/video.lst: No such file or directory
<codepal> even though I installed webup8 ppa & gnome-user-theme-extension etc...
<codepal> firefox 9. doesn't wanna play with extensions.gnome.org either :,(
<codepal> hi micahg - how's the busy devs?
<Fudge> codepal  why couldnt you copy the partition with gparted and then grub-install update grub etc
<codepal> I resized the partitions, I did have a side by side - ubuntu 10.04 on the other partition
<codepal> but I fudged it badly
<codepal> moved the new ubuntu 12 partition over the boot mbr and all
<codepal> real mess cleaning up
<codepal> but, I learn from my mistakes, as you do.
<codepal> love ubuntu, but there is danger out there will robinson.
<Fudge> lol yeah mate
<Fudge> think once u overcome things u learn new things to screw up
<codepal> what I really would love to do... is help the wacom devs get serial tablets working on ubuntu 12
<codepal> just for us fogies with 12x18 serial tablets
<codepal> then, well, I think I could ditch XP for good
<codepal> since my Virtualbox can run it better instead
<Fudge> bug 922052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 922052 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "panel crashed with SIGSEGV in indicator_object_get_entries()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922052
<Fudge> that might be it codepal  lol not sure
<codepal> yup, that sounds like it
<codepal> same heading mine would have been if I had carried through with bug submission
<Fudge> i havnt openned,  has about 12 comments?
<Fudge> yeah thats it
<Fudge> there we go
<z3r0c007> hello
<z3r0c007> relinux is safe to install on 11.10 ubuntu
<codepal> calibre wasn't .... for me at lesat
<codepal> s/lesat/least/
<Will123456> hey guys. one of the things i miss from a traditional window list is seeing web page names from the browser (though tabs hide this information too). since so many websites use the page title to indicate change, is there any way we can make the firefox browser icon wiggle when the title changes?
<iceroot> Will123456: #firefox on irc.mozilla.org may help you on that
<Will123456> iceroot: thanks, i'll check there :)
<Will123456> iceroot: looks like HTML5 notifications (http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/notifications/quick/) will hopefully solve this problem the right way
<Will123456> (now all we need is an HTML5 spec that does the washing up for you)
<iceroot> Will123456: if i am correct the latest firefox in 12.04 is doing that already
<iceroot> Will123456: but i guess #firefox on irc.mozilla.org has more infos about that
<Will123456> iceroot: i've not had any websites offer to use notifications but i'll look into it, thanks :)
<iceroot> Will123456: my firefox is marking every tab as bold when there is a change on the website (or if the tab was not read yet)
<iceroot> Will123456: working very good on football-tickers (the real football of course not this american football) :)
<Will123456> iceroot: that wasn't what i meant, though - because if firefox is hidden by another window, you can't see the titles in bold or otherwise
<Will123456> looks like this implements it for FF - shame it's not in by default: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/html-notifications/
<edgy> Hi when can we expect fglrx 8.930 to come to repos?
<iceroot> Will123456: thank you for the info
<Fudge> installer ejects an empty cd drive when  botoing from usb
<Ian_Corne> lol
<Ian_Corne> good stuff
<Ian_Corne> the installer is resisting the move away from cds
<Fudge> MUST BE
<Fudge> TOTEM MOVIE PLAYER WHEN ASKING TO INSTALL CODECS TRIES TO INSTALL GSTREAMER-BAD-BLAH_BLAH.0:I386 BUT IM ON AMD64, THE ERROR SAYS CANT COMPLETE BUT WHEN ISNTALLING WITH APT-GET IT WORKS FINE. WHY WOULD TOTEM REQUEST A 32BIT PACKAGE ON A 64BIT SYSTEM.
<Ben64> too much caps lock
<aguitel> Fudge, many app need 32 bits to work in 64 bits
<Fudge> yeah i didnt realise sorry bout caps
<Fudge> dont think this is one of those apps though
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<webm0nk3y> I just updated P (which has been working fine) and now my computer is stuck in a rebooting loop. it does it so fast i can't tell at one point.
<webm0nk3y> any help would be appreciated so i could diagnose it
<webm0nk3y> i guess it's not really a reboot loop since it's not getting to grub
<webm0nk3y> at least after the initial grub menu...it starts and never gets back to grub
<edgy> Hi, I want to install fglrx 8.390 because I heard it supports hybrid graphics better, is there a better option than to use https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa?
<thor_> Test lubuntu 12.04 LSC. Cant find all apps , if you seach for totem it wont find it??
<Ian_Corne> it does
<g0bl1n> will 12.04 have NetworkManager ? Not easy to debug it... After a 11.10 friday update, NetworkManager asked for my wifi password, and since then doesn't list my wifi network in the list. Yet, all the other wifi networks are there.
<Essobi> g0bl1n: and obviously the problem is with 12.04?  :D
<Essobi> g0bl1n: Did you verify the SSID is present with another wifi device?
<g0bl1n> :-) Just expressing my frustation on a silly manner :-)
<Essobi> Maybe power-cycle the router and the swaptop too?  :D
<g0bl1n> Essobi, yes, this Ubuntu partition connects fine
<Essobi> ah... weird.
<Essobi> I've more then wanted to stab my 12.04 install.
<g0bl1n> :-)
<Essobi> At the moment, I have no X... wehen X starts, the console/kb softlocks.  It's f'ing great.
<g0bl1n> Alfa2 is somedays away, right ?
<jbicha> g0bl1n: Ubuntu will have NM for the forseeable future, and if you want to know Ubuntu's schedule, check the topic
<FernandoMiguel> bRoas
<g0bl1n> FernandoMiguel, ?
<chmac> I'm seeing fairly regular compiz crashes (I have gnome-panel running). Is it worth trying to file a bug? I usually assume somebody else is having the same issue and will report it more capably than me. :-)
<g0bl1n> chmac, It will be figured out, report as clean as possible
<chmac> Any advice on RSS readers? I'm realising there's an old version of liferea in the repos.
<chmac> g0bl1n: You mean the bug will be figured out, I can just wait?
<g0bl1n> chmac, report the bug :)
<chmac> g0bl1n: Ok, how do I get debugging output? Can I start compiz from a terminal in order to get some data?
<chmac> I have to switch to tty1 and kill compiz in order to get my session back, the whole screen is frozen.
<g0bl1n> chmac, http://wiki.compiz.org/Troubleshooting#What_to_do_if_compiz_crashes
<chmac> g0bl1n: Thanks, I'll check into it
<Ian_Corne> the hud thing was driving me crazy
<Ian_Corne> uninstalled the ppa :p
<Daekdroom> I deactivated it on ccsm
<Daekdroom> It doesn't get along with fullscreen totem
<Ian_Corne> indeed!
<guntbert> Ian_Corne: where is that ppa? (feeling daring...)
<Daekdroom> ppa:unity-team/hud
<guntbert> thx Daekdroom
<FernandoMiguel>  1177    root         root            1      0.11s       1.34s       172K        0K         0K         0K    --       -     R        1      75%     Xorg
<FernandoMiguel> this isn't normal :S
<Daekdroom> What I don't find normal about Xorg process over here is that it always eats more and more RAM.
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-31
<Fudge> Ian_Corne  what did you find annoying about hud?
<cjoke> hud sounds nice, hud ftw! :)
<snadge> grr.. where is smspillaz ;)
<Laibsch> Hey, my main system is lucy but I want to try out precise and I hope somebody here can help me achieve that.  I have an encrypted LVM.  The main /boot is on a separate partition unencrypted.
<Laibsch> I have created a new partition in the encrypted LVM and it holds a precise installation.  How do I chainload that partition to grub?  Or do I have to move at least the /boot portion of that precise install outside the encryption container?
<urlin2u> Laibsch, lucy?
<Laibsch> sorry, lucid ;-)
<Laibsch> close enough, no?
<urlin2u> nope lol
<Laibsch> urlin2u: you have an idea how to go about this?
<urlin2u> Laibsch, not really.
<ali1234> every time i run update manager it tries to install openjdk-6-jre:i386
<ali1234> but this package can't be installed because it conflicts with openjdk-6-jre
<Laibsch> ali1234: what exactly is your question?
<ali1234> how to rectify this situation?
<Laibsch> looks like a multi-archi issue
<Laibsch> the package conflicts with itself?
<ali1234> no, the i386 package conflicts with the 64 bit version
<Laibsch> If I were you, I'd poke around with aptitude to learn about the dependencies
<ali1234> i know about dependencies
<ali1234> there are none
<ali1234> and in fact, if i use for example "apt-get dist-upgrade" it does not attempt to install those packages
<Laibsch> is your system mainly 64 bit with some packages from i385?
<ali1234> only update manager is doing this
<ali1234> yes
<Laibsch> oh, that's indeed strange
<ali1234> i am writing a bug report
<Laibsch> the "only update-manager" part
<Laibsch> I always use aptitude only
<Laibsch> much easier to deal with for me
<micahg> umm, they shouldn't conflict with each other, but they have to stay in sync version wise
<ali1234> they don't actually conflict in the apt sense
<micahg> aptitude doesn't handle multiarch well
<micahg> *yet
<ali1234> the actual error is " conffile './etc/java-6-openjdk/security/java.policy' is not in sync with other instances of the same package"
<micahg> at least in terms of conflicts
<ali1234> and  './usr/share/applications/openjdk-6-policytool.desktop' is different from the same file on the system
<ali1234> then dpkg crashes
<ali1234> anyway i'm putting all this in the bug report
<micahg> ali1234: that's a multiarch bug, please file against openjdk-6 and tag multiarch
<ali1234> ok. but what about the fact that only update-manager actually wants to do this, while apt-get doesn't?
<Laibsch> micahg: good to know.  I'm still using lucid for everyday things.  I've been struggling with a dual-boot between lucid and natty/maverick/oneiric/precise ever since because I made the mistake to encrypt my HD.
<micahg> Laibsch: encrypting the HD is a good thing :)
<Laibsch> or so I thought
<micahg> Laibsch: I'd suggest a second drive for the precise partition, you should still be able to chainload into that from lucid
<Laibsch> at least ecryptfs has given me more than a fair share of headaches, it's not ready yet, IMVHO
<Laibsch> no space for a second drive in my laptop ;)  and booting from USB would likely be dog slow.  besides my only external HD is 6.000 miles away ;-)  problems, problems ;-)
<Laibsch> can somebody please test if bug 924103 is also present in precise?  I'm still precise-challenged ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924103 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-probe only recognizes FAT not FAT32" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924103
<Fudge> Laibsch  i can tell u its not picking up osx partitions but thats about it
<Laibsch> thanks, Fudge.  No FAT32 partition handy (on a USB stick, for example)?  Can you please leave a comment about those osx partitions, although technically, that may be a separate bug.
<Ian_Corne> Fudge: It just randomly pops up
<Ian_Corne> and it messes up my alt tabbing
<Fudge> oh why does it mess with the switcher Ian_Corne
<Fudge> i use tha tloads
<snadge> if only unity wasn't such a pain in the arse to build from source
<snadge> even with a guide.. sigh ;)
<codepal> I'm getting used to the tabbing, barely use it
<codepal> easier to use the workspace switcher
<codepal> I've used unity for over 18hrs now....
<snadge> ive been on it for months now.. but an irritating bug has been fixed in trunk
<snadge> i should say.. a bug thats been in all versions of unity that i have used
<snadge> has *finally* been fixed in trunk
<snadge> so im on a mission to try and compile trunk.. and well.. its a bit painful at the moment
<codepal> snadge, good luck - I'm sure it'd take quite awhile to complete a full compile...
<snadge> no im just building the bits that i have to
<snadge> its not too bad
<codepal> aha - whew
<snadge> so far.. nux and unity.. but now i have to include bamf
<snadge> which isnt part of the guide.. but you know how these things god
<snadge> err go
<snadge> and of course theres other issues which are preventing a release.. but if it fixes this long standing unity focus bug.. i'll be over the moon
<snadge> hopefully the fix is backported to 11.10
<snadge> zomg it compiled ;)
<Fudge> whats the bug that got fixed
<snadge> well it hasnt even been reported but basically
<snadge> if you switch workspace to one which has say.. firefox on it.. and type into the location bar.. the autocomplete feature sometimes doesnt work
<snadge> and if you right click (context menu) then move the mouse over the menu, it will disappear
<snadge> unless you refocus the window by manually clicking on the title bar
<codepal> what's the deal with this ALT + F2 + r thing?
<codepal> I've tried it, doesn't seem to do anything for my shell themes, or nada...
<Fudge> whats it supposed to do codepal
<codepal> Typing 'r' or 'restart' in the Alt+F2 prompt will restart GNOME Shell. This is useful when you are make changes to the GNOME Shell code while working within the GNOME Shell. You don't need to compile anything if you only changed JavaScript code, but you need to run compilation as you would normally do for C code before restarting.
<codepal> copied from gnome-shells website
<codepal> Unity is based on Gnome3 isn't it? - http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet
<crizzy> no
<crizzy> unity is a _shell_ for gnome 3
<crizzy> gnome-shell is the official shell
<codepal> huh - O yeah, right! - sorry my mistook.
<JabberwockyA19> Is there a list of backports made from kernel 3.3 ? I would like to know if 12.04 will have hdmi audio support for both nv/amd graphics cards.
<geser> if nobody knows here, try asking the kernel guys in #ubuntu-kernel
<JabberwockyA19> thanks, optionally I can always download the alpha ;)
<iceroot> JabberwockyA19: the changelog
<tekonivel> i haven't had telepathy in he applet-menu for about a week now, i wonder what am i missing (Precise 12.04, telepathy* -packages are installed)
<JabberwockyA19> found changes to amd-evergreen hdmi and drm/nouveau/hdmi support in the kernel-ppa changelog files for 3.3-rc1, no changes found in 3.2.x
<vega> so, how do nvidia binary drivers work at this point?[C
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 14 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<HFSPLUS> i am chris thomas how hot and sexy am i?
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<dash> ahoyhoy. any users of awesome want to give me advice on configuring awesome and gnome-session together on precise? i don't entirely grok what the X session stuff does currently
<Marcin_> hallo
<Marcin_> kann mir mal einer sagen wie man bei ubuntu diese taskleiste von oben nach unten verschiebt?
<jtaylor> in unity? ich glaub das geht nicht
<Marcin_> also ich benutze ne akutelle daily von 12.4 denke mal das ist unity
<jtaylor> I lost my wireles connection with precise yesterday, anyone else having this issue?
<Marcin_> Hi, I am just testing ubuntu 12.4 daily and i would like to move the task list to the bottom, but i dont know how?
<acer_aspire8930> Hi all does anyone else have issues with mozilla firefox and thunderbird when printing,  sometimes the letters are printed on top of one another or letters are spaced out across the page.  This happens when printing to HP laserjet and PDF file.
<imnichol> I'm suddenly experiencing a bug where I close my laptop, it suspends, and then when I open it again the screen is not locked
<imnichol> Anyone else seeing that?
<trism> imnichol: have you updated recently? there were several patches to gnome-screensaver and gnome-settings-daemon that were supposed to fix that
<imnichol> I'm running my updates now
<imnichol> In fact, brb testing it
<oly> hi, been having some problems with unity in 12.04, unity 2d works fine and gnome shell works along with 3d acceleration but standard unity loads minus the launcher
<oly> if i boot in and launch unity --replace i do not get any errors i have pasted the output here http://pastebin.com/FK0jBgCk
<urlin2u> oly, did you install the compizconfig settings manager and make sure the unity plugin is ticked on?
<oly> anyone encountered this, or any ideas how to fix, been happening for like the last month just using unity 2d hoping it would fix itself
<oly> hum, urlin2u quite likely i have it so i will check that pretty certain i never disabled it though :p
<trism> oly: try a: unity --reset; and then log out/back in, I had a similar problem earlier this month, think some settings got messed up
<urlin2u> oly, tweaking compiz is problematic with unity you have to know what your doing, there are lots of webpages on what to exspect, a compiz restart button is a great help.
<oly> urlin2u, that was it launched ccsm and enabled untity, there was a load of conflicts but i have resolved them :)
<urlin2u> oly, cool. :D
<oly> trism, thanks think i will do a reset anyway this machine has been through many versions of ubuntu and may help reset anything i have tweaked along the way
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<rocky> did recent updates break sound?
<urlin2u> rocky, not here you check for bugs on the web?
<rocky> urlin2u, looks like the issue has been bugged already (just found it) -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/902944
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 902944 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Onboard sound on Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H unavailable through sound settings in precise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<urlin2u> rocky, hehe wait for the fix I guess.
<rocky> doh
<urlin2u> lol
<rocky> can't do work without my music lol
<urlin2u> rocky, I generally clone a working setup just for these sort of occasions.
<rocky> urlin2u, what do you use to do the clone?
<urlin2u> clonezilla.org
<urlin2u> saves the mbr as well pretty cool.
<rocky> oh nice
<urlin2u> network clones and reloads nice set up I just use it for single deives or partitions.
<urlin2u> drives*
<rocky> i've got a laptop with hybrid graphics, nvidia/intel with a displayport and hdmi output ... the displayport works fine but the hdmi does not (and it didn't on oneric)  work... anyone know if there's something to make that work on precise ?
<Ceno> hello everyone. I'm trying to install precise alpha 1 in virtualbox and the installer just crashes at the end. the same happens with the latest daily build. any known fixes?
<acer_aspire8930>  Hi who can I speak to about fixing the layout of the printer properties?
<acer_aspire8930> before the official release
<acer_aspire8930> anyone
<AlanBell> anyone finding libreoffice not starting? after some experimentation I find I have to remove libreoffice-gtk to get it to run
<codepal> anybody know how I run manual tests for  unity-team-ppa ?
<codepal> message box on my screen told me I should...
<codepal> but, I don't know how
<Q-FUNK> LTS -> LTS+1:  plymouth appears with the text loader, instead of the logo.  Any clue what could cause this?
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-01
<rocky> i'm finding my wifi card isn't working very well in precise (compared to in windows 7) ... it's slow, sometimes just times out, etc... i have a "Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 (rev 34)" device
<imnichol> When I re-open my laptop after closing to suspend, the screen is unlocked, which package should I file this bug under
<valorin> Is anyone having issues with the installer? I'm getting stuck on the "Removing conflicting operating system files" step of the installer.. it just sits there forever. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/924660
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 924660 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "12.04 Installer stuck on 'Removing conflicting operating system files'" [Undecided,New]
<urlin2u> imnichol, have you looked in system settings screen bottom left to see if the screen lock is off
<imnichol> Which section of system settings would it be under urlin2u?
<imnichol> Oh, nevermind.  I see what you're saying
<imnichol> I checked that, and the lock is turned on
<urlin2u> system settings-screen bottom left of screen.
<urlin2u> looks like a screen with a lock. imnichol
<imnichol> It appears that my computer does not lock its screen when suspended
<imnichol> Either by closing the lid, or by selecting suspend from the system menu
<urlin2u> imnichol, you can do a bug report at launchpad if you have a account.
<imnichol> I have an account, I just don't know what package to file the bug against
<urlin2u> I turned mine off but I have nobody to access it.... netbook
<urlin2u> imnichol, I'm not sure either I just started reporting, when I get a crash popup
<imnichol> That's the problem, there's no crash so apport doesn't kick in
<urlin2u> I suspect your not the only one, probably already reported.
<urlin2u> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<urlin2u> eeek a bug. :D
<imnichol> urlin2u, I've searched launchpad and I do not see any bugs similar to this.  It seems that a lot of bugs are marked "private" though, so I can't say for sure
<imnichol> For the record: it looks like gnome-screensaver is the package that handles screen locking
<imnichol> And it looks like it's fixed in updates!  Awesome!
<urlin2u> imnichol, makes life easier huh. :D
<imnichol> It's the price I pay for running an alpha
<imnichol> and making Ubuntu better for everyone
<LordKow> i'm not a good tester. i tend to fix the problem myself and not tell anyone about it
<LordKow> after spending x amount of time fixing the problem its hard to spend the additional y amount of time reporting it along with the patch
<jo-erlend> are there any serious issues I should know about?
<Fudge> anyone here interested in grub behaviour across ubuntu versions
<Fudge> is it a grub-pc regression  when lucid can see my osx drive and alter versions can not.
<snadge> feature ;)
<Fudge> what do you mean
<Fudge> xorg log from installing fglrx w/e http://paste.ubuntu.com/824929/
<samba35> hi
<bazhang> hi
<samba35> i have download a package with . run extention i try to run it with ./package (before that i change permission +x ) but its give me error
<bazhang> samba35, what package
<samba35> sytenx error untermincat quoted strick
<samba35> metaspolit
<jdhfr> i need command to upgrade to subj
<LjL> "to subj"?
<jdhfr> what is subj? precise pangolin.
<LjL> jdhfr: the instructions are in the topic for alpha 1.
<jdhfr> LjL: you probably gloading now making me wget that link and read it in kate, do you?
<LjL> jdhfr: update-manager -d
<h00k> 2
<BluesKaj> hi all
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> I upgraded to Precise yesterday, and I have a little problem with nautilus look. Here is the screenshot: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/14/EE/45LCW3jA/screenshot-at-2012-02-01.png
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek day 2 starting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Milos_SD> that "buttons" that show the path are not supposed to look like that.
<rigved> Milos_SD: i have the same problem. but i haven't gotten around to filing a bug yet. if you have the time, please do so.
<Milos_SD> rigved, so I'm not the only one. :) On some screenshots from omgubuntu i can see that he doesn't have that problem, so I thought that it is problem at my end :)
<jdhfr> why ubuntu updater removes packette:386 stuff?
<jdhfr> packette:i386 precisely?
<Milos_SD> rigved, it is ok with radiance theme :)
<Pici> jdhfr: What is packette?
<jdhfr> Pici: many libraries
<rigved> Milos_SD: oh. ok.
<jdhfr> any ideas?
<Arnold> Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu 12.04 from the daily live image, just to get stuck at "Preparing to install Ubuntu" phase?
<Pici> jdhfr: the upgrader normally removes a bunch of packages and installs replacements, if you're really concerned that it is removing things that it shouldn't, then you should show us a paste so that we can take a look.
<jcook_5xdata> anyone have problem with remmina after the update today on 64 bit. when I try to connect to a rdp session on login It segment faults on crashes, vnc connection seem fine.
<jdhfr> new ubuntu made strange thing
<jdhfr> my sdb now sda
<jdhfr> what the hell?
<bazhang> jdhfr, clarify please
<jdhfr> ubuntu disk was sdb
<jdhfr> after upgrade it is sda
<rocky> so i'm having a very commonly reported problem that since the upgrade to precise i'm only seeing hdmi in my sound settings and i'm not getting any sound out of the regular builtin speakers... i've tried the various suggestions in the forums to no avail, does anyone here have any special tips or suggestions i can try? this is a dell xps 15z laptop with intel sound
<jdhfr> is there a way to return disks to previous order?
<bazhang> jdhfr, downgrade?
<jdhfr> it doesn't make sense
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jdhfr> am i supposed to use guids everywhere?
<bazhang> jdhfr, you are concerned because the uuid changed?
<Ian_Corne> heh
<Ian_Corne> the new 'resist at screen edge' also works if you're coming from the other side
<Ian_Corne> that's not how it should be I think
<samba35_> i run update-manager and it installed some package and prmpted to reboot after reboot i am not able to access internet ,my ubuntu beta is on oracle linux 6.2
<samba35_> ubuntu as a guest
<samba35_> can you please tell me how do i fix this
<nhaines> samba35_: there are currently no beta versions of Ubuntu available.
<nhaines> samba35_: what packages were installed by update manager?
<samba35_> sorry i mean alpha
<samba35_> i dont know which packages was update
<samba35_> nhaines, is there any way to find ? which package was added recently ,like rpm -qa --last
<jtaylor> fyi, there is a class about running the +1 release in #ubuntu-classroom right now
<scarleo> Does anyone else have problem with wl not working after boot in PP but after beeing modprobed?
<jtaylor> wl=wireless? yes
<scarleo> wl = broadcom driver
<scarleo> I have to modprobe -r ssb b43 wl every bot and then modprobe wl again
<scarleo> boot*
<jtaylor> <ath9k_htc
<scarleo> and b43 and ssb are blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/
<scarleo> what do you mean?
<jtaylor> I don't have a solution, just a similar problem
<scarleo> ok
<rocky> i'm having a very commonly reported problem that since the upgrade to precise i'm only seeing hdmi in my sound settings and i'm not getting any sound out of the regular builtin speakers... i've tried the various suggestions in the forums to no avail, does anyone here have any special tips or suggestions i can try? this is a dell xps 15z laptop with intel sound
<floorlava> I've installed HUD, but not sure how-to invoke it.
<Arnold> floorlava, have you restarted Unity after you installed Unity HUD from the Unity PPA team? You should then be able to invoke it by pressing the ALT key
<Arnold> From what I know, the package version should be 5.1.x
<floorlava> Arnold: yup, did a complete restart. I've only got Unity-2D installed though. Wonder if that could be messing it up.
<Arnold> floorlava, hmm. Have you been using a different Unity other than the one coming from the main repositories?
<floorlava> Arnold, I just installed Ubuntu base with the Alternate Install CD, then manually threw on xorg, gdm, ubuntuartwork, and unit-2d
<Arnold> floorlava, installing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage might fix that. However, I believe you would need the default set of packages which makes the regular Unity to work, before installing it from the Unity Team PPA. I could be also wrong about this, though.
<Arnold> Is there a way I could check what it is going on with Ubiquity, and why exactly it stalls at some point?
<urlin2u> Arnold, here is a wiki, enjoy. :D  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man8/ubiquity.8.html
<urlin2u> and here is the basic google search if that helps as well. https://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=webhp&source=hp&q=Ubiquity+ubuntu&btnG=Search&gbv=1&sei=HLQpT8jZJOWriQL4qPDPCg
<Arnold> urlin2u: Ah! The debug flag might just do the trick. Thanks!
<urlin2u> Arnold, cool.
<Arnold> I do know it is the development version and all, but if the Alpha 2 build lands tomorrow, then I might be left out from installing it the conventional Live USB/CD way :P
<Arnold> It just stalls at the Preparing to install Ubuntu phase, as in after clicking Continue while on that page.
<urlin2u> I'm not really familiar with exactly what ubiquity does, I don't thin there will anything except a bug or bugs that mess with install methods.
<urlin2u> think/will
<blair> when is it too late to request syncs from debian for 12.04?  i'm thinking of pyside 1.1.0 which has a number of bug fixed over 1.0.9
<FernandoMiguel> evening!
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<Arnold> Just want to say that the whole problem was lying with one of my defective NTFS partition. Sure I had to format it, but atleast it made the installer to move on.
<Essobi_> Arnold: I've had to use the alternative installer on a mac book pro to get it to be happy with a OSX and NTFS partition.
<Arnold> Essobi_: I presume the log in Ubiquity would've told you atleast something, a clue or anything. But at which point the live installer stopped working right?
<Essobi_> eh, no idea..
<Essobi_> It didn't just hang... it couldn't create the partition.
<Essobi_> Or would refuse to w/o wanting to wipe out the whole disk.
<Arnold> I see. So it's a different kind of problem then. I wonder the latest Ubiquity updates had to do something with it.
<Arnold> I had no problem installing it with Alpha 1.
<Lekensteyn> Hi all, are there known issues with Xorg and input devices? Bumblebee with both nvidia and nouveau segfault on it: nvidia http://paste.ubuntu.com/825582/ nouveau http://paste.ubuntu.com/825749/ Backtrace is the same
<zzecool> Hello guy  i think i found a bug in precise can someone help me to see if he can reproduce it to his machine?
<zzecool> guys*
<rocky> hrm... when i create a new "desktop application" shortcut using the google chrome feature... and then i double-click on it (it has the icon representing the website i mapped) it adds that process to my already running google chrome icon ... is there anyway to make sure it remains a separate item instead of grouping with the other google chrome icon?
<rocky> ok... a more general question, is there anyway to force apps in the unity launcher to *not* group together?
<rocky> (ie terminal windows, browser windows, etc)
<Daekdroom> rocky, nope
<Daekdroom> Well, I mean there's no such setting available. There might be a way to work around that.
<rocky> Daekdroom, any idea on how to do it? i really want "Gmail" as a separate app from the browser itself so i can quickly alt-tab and such
<Daekdroom> Never seen anyone doing that.
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-02
<jbicha> rocky: the answer is no, but web browsers are special
<jbicha> in Chromium, you can click File>Create Application Shortcuts, check Application Menu, and drag the new shortcut from the dash to the launcher
<jbicha> that might work
<jbicha> or you can just use multiple web browsers or learn to love the Alt + ~
<rocky> jbicha, yeah that works for launching it but once i launch that shortcut app it groups the new icon with the running google chrome icon
<gogo_> unity 5.2 will land in alpha 2 or after that?
<crizzy> https://twitter.com/#!/VUPEN/status/164993177579814912
<gogo_> i am getting confused...unity 5.2 will land in alpha 2 or after that?
<iceroot> crizzy: any cve about that?
<crizzy> iceroot: http://thexploit.com/sec/critical-php-remote-vulnerability-introduced-in-fix-for-php-hashtable-collision-dos/ here's more
<iceroot> crizzy: thanks, i applied the patch (which is causing that) two days ago on squeeze where it was backported :(
<iceroot> and i think the fix was also fetched on ubuntu
<crizzy> there also was a nasty nasty sudo bug
<crizzy> with instant rooting
<iceroot> %n
<crizzy> good thing i have 10.04 at servers, old enough not to have it
<crizzy> yes
<iceroot> only 12.04 was affected by that
<iceroot> and its fixed already
<crizzy> good thing
<crizzy> other distros might have it around.. 1.8 isn't that new release
<iceroot> crizzy: opensuse, fedora and ubuntu 12.04 were affected
<iceroot> there was also a local root-exploit with some /proc/foo
<iceroot> for every linux 3.x
<iceroot> crizzy: as it seems the patch from debian for php5 did not reach ubuntu yet
<iceroot> ah great we are using php 5.3.8 and not 5.3.9
<crizzy> for once good that security updates are late ;)
<iceroot> and debian backported it but it was not needed for there version
<iceroot> so ubuntu is not affected by the old or new exploit
<astraljava> Hey guys, thought I'd check your flavor out as well, but I have a spare machine that I can install to by CD only. What is the way to do that now while the image is oversized?
<astraljava> Err... sorry, I could have sworn I tried joining #kubuntu+1. Or is there a redirect?
<astraljava> Ahh yes there is.
<astraljava> Well, anyway, talking about kubuntu, do I need to install oneiric, and do-release-upgrade -d ?
<Daekdroom> astraljava, the ISO default will now be 750MiB
<Daekdroom> That is, no more CD
<astraljava> Ok. When has that changed occurred? cdimage still talks about CDs.
<Daekdroom> It's supposed to start for 12.04 LTS
<Daekdroom> On the other hand, I have yet to find somewhere saying it's official.
<astraljava> Daekdroom: Ok. Thanks for the info!
<astraljava> I'll go the oneiric route, then.
<snadge> would anyone happen to have any ideas off hand.. how to disable pulseaudio for a specific session using lightdm?
<snadge> i run xbmc from a custom session.. using a seperate username
<snadge> and pulseaudio messes up the audio latency.. so i'd like some way to be able to not run it
<BluesKaj> morning folks
<airtonix> snadge: i run xbmc too and don't need to disable pulseaudio.
<airtonix> but that's because i'm just plain awesome
<astraljava> Some people just have it.
<airtonix> yes well when someone suggests removing pulseaudio i question their sanity
<astraljava> Nooo... I meant the awesomeness. :)
<BluesKaj> airtonix,  I used to run my system just fine without pulseaudio with my onboard audio , after installing a m-audio pci card , I needed pulse for webaudio like youtube/flash etc , so it depends on alsa / soundcard combination that determines whether pulse is required or not
<BluesKaj> unfortunately there's nothing awesome about pulseaudio , it adds another layer of processing which results in more distrotion and sound quality degradation for those using the analog outputs to their speakers . Fortunately for me the digital pass thru works and the digital conversion/processing takes place on my audio amplifier
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 (last day) starting in 8 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<mokoloko> will aliased window borders arrive with this 12.04? I read about it somewhere and now i can't keep staring at em :D DEM JAGGIES
<moo-> anyone noticed the font is different?
<moo-> why is applets in gnome-panel not skinned?
<roothorick> So, if icedtea-plugin doesn't work for me, then what? I can't find any other Java browser plugins in the repository......
<micahg> roothorick: what do you mean by "doesn't work"
<micahg> that's the only plugin we can ship
<FernandoMiguel> evening <3
<roothorick> micahg: I filed a bug recently. Keyboard input doesn't reach the applet. Kinda a BFD when you use VNC a lot.
<roothorick> gotta reboot...
<iceroot> can someone confirm this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/925678
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 925678 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) "[12.04] command-not-found crashing after latest dist-upgrade always (e.g. "vii foo")" [Undecided,New]
<rocky> has anyone come up with a workaround or fix for the no-sound issue that seems to be plaguing many people in precise right now?
<iceroot> rocky: bug?
 * rocky digs it up
<rocky> iceroot, well the issue is discussed in a bunch of forum threads... this is one i just found:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1903214
<rocky> but i know i saw a couple bug reports too
<iceroot> rocky: ok
<rocky> fwiw, the "fixes" there don't fix it for me :(
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule | Oneiric Support in #ubuntu | Alpha 2 Released! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/alpha2
<melter> what great timing, i just came here to check if alpha 2 was released :)
<h00k> woah, right now is a bad time to dist-upgrade, it wanted to remove just about everything.
<h00k> I'll do an upgrade instead.
<guntbert> h00k: strange, just ran a dist-upgrade - the process seemed fine - only my graphic system won't start any more (in a VM, that is)
<h00k> guntbert: ah. Yeah, mine wanted to bork everything, unity, nautilus, etc, all kinds of libs
<h00k> I'll only assume it's in the middle of some packages getting thrown in ;)
<guntbert> h00k: yes, immediatley after running the dist-upgrade another dist-upgrade was necessary, so things seem pretty in the flow right now - a little strange *after* alpha2, isn't it?
 * h00k srugs
<Diyar> How can update 11.10 to 12 alpha 2 ?
<FernandoMiguel> !upgrade | Diyar
<ubottu> Diyar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Diyar> Yes
<FernandoMiguel> !update-manager
<Diyar> How
<FernandoMiguel> Diyar: have you read that?
<Diyar> no .. I will read it now .. thanks
<FernandoMiguel> yw
<Diyar> FernandoMiguel: in both not talk about 11.10 to 12 alpha 2  and in software update not show update/upgrade to 12
<Diyar> other way please
<FernandoMiguel> $ update-manager -d
<Diyar> without download fresh
<crizzy> Diyar: sudo update-manager -d
<Diyar>  know I wrote this one not show any update /upgrade available
<Diyar> I know*
<FernandoMiguel> Diyar: make sure you haven't updates set to LTS
<FernandoMiguel> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Diyar> wait wait not show is
<Diyar> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> ?
<Diyar> now is show*
<Diyar> I mean upgrade is appear now at update manager
<Diyar> Thanks guys :-)
<swat_> hmmm, precise upgrade wants to remove a lot of packages...
<crizzy> bah, 'unresolvable error' :( i wants percise
<Diyar> not problem my problem just be faster
<FernandoMiguel> swat_: DON'T
<zzecool> Hello guy i have precise Alpha 1 installed  and right now my update manager ask me to remove almost the whole system  (unity  , nautilus , gnome shell ... all the libraries..... etc )  and only updates about 5 7 random packages....
<zzecool> i know that Alpha 2 is out  but if i continue i will left with no system
<zzecool> instead of an updated one
<zzecool> any  clues?
<swat_> FernandoMiguel: i wasn't going to :)
<swat_> zzecool: just run into the same problem
<zzecool> omg
<FernandoMiguel> swat_: apt-get or aptitude?
<zzecool> swat_, strange thing i have a virtual machine with precise on
<zzecool> and it doesnt happening there....
<zzecool> FernandoMiguel,  it doesn matter   apt-get aptitude    update manage synaptic
<zzecool> its the same everywhere
<FernandoMiguel> actually it does
<FernandoMiguel> since aptitude has some known bugs with multi arch
<swat_> FernandoMiguel: apt-get
<FernandoMiguel> I did my upgrades 2h ago an all was ok
<swat_> hmm
<swat_> something has gone wrong now
<swat_> :-/
<jtaylor> wait a while
<jtaylor> some package need to be upgraded at the same time or bad things will happen
<jtaylor> probably one of them ahs not reached your mirror yet
<hggdh> jtaylor: dependencies on the update of libglib
<hggdh> expected, right now
<FernandoMiguel> that's why I'm on the Main Archive and a local mirror :)
<FernandoMiguel> hey hey hggdh
<FernandoMiguel> long time not see
<hggdh> yo FernandoMiguel
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> the lesson here is: be careful, be *VERY* careful when using apt-get, synaptic, aptitude on development versions
<hggdh> either be selective on what you want to update, or do not update, or use update-manager (which will propose a partial upgrade)
<zzecool> swat_:  my friend i think we have to wait  or we gonna end up playing with a brick :)
<swat_> aye
<zzecool> FernandoMiguel: im also using the Main Archive  but....
<hggdh> oh, and add libxb* and evolution-data-server to the mix... the three of them together (libglib2.0, libxb*, and the e-d-s packages will propose to remove half the system right now
<iceroot> hggdh: or just read the text in the screen before hitting yes
<hggdh> indeed :-)
<hggdh> but the lesson is still dist-upgrade with care...
<iceroot> maybe something like that in the topic would be a good idea
<hggdh> yes, but I do not have op rights here
<yofel> uhm, just point them to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859240
<yofel> and mention that dist-upgrade does the same thing
<FernandoMiguel> swat_: zzecool pro tip from a long time +1 user:
<FernandoMiguel> NEVER EVER DO UPDATES on fridays lolol shame we are still a few hours away from that
<yofel> oh right, that rule was there too :D
<zzecool> hehe
<zzecool> :
<zzecool> :)
<iceroot> for us (german) its a friday update :)
<FernandoMiguel> there you go
<FernandoMiguel> still 23:12 here
<iceroot> FernandoMiguel: then what are you waiting for? its not friday to fire up the dist-upgrade :)
<yofel> same for the channel if we talk UTC
<iceroot> s/to/so
<FernandoMiguel> I would love to use my laptop this weekend
<GTRsdk> Is there a bug in some networking thing that prevents ssh and using some ports to connect locally?
<GTRsdk> looks like there is an update
<FernandoMiguel> no update here
<FernandoMiguel> just power down
<FernandoMiguel> as I was saying
<FernandoMiguel> already spent 4 weekends without a system
<FernandoMiguel> this cycle
<GTRsdk> times like these make me think that Debian Wheezy is more stable
<yofel> well, what do you expect 2 weeks before feature freeze...
<zzecool> So i wonder what precise im running right now
<zzecool> Alpha 1   ot Alpha + something ;p
<iceroot> issue is fixed on german mirrorsy
<iceroot> -y
<zzecool> o rly?
<zzecool> let me try main again
<yofel> alpha2 + x**(num_of_broken_pkgs)
<iceroot> zzecool: here it is fixed
<yofel> something like that
<GTRsdk> yofel: well what "features" could be added that are broken? Especially when they are using ports and ssh?
<yofel> no idea. a) ssh works fine here b) I'm on KDE
<zzecool> iceroot: the main archive is still broken
<iceroot> zzecool: ok
<yofel> mirror being fixed while main being broken doesn't make sense o.O
<GTRsdk> I'm using LXDE on one computer while Fluxbox is in use on the other
<iceroot> zzecool: stupid question, used apt-get update first?
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> always
<GTRsdk> well on both computers I had a lot of updates
<iceroot> zzecool: hm, here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  it is fixed (i thought i am using german mirrors)
<zzecool> GTRsdk:  be very carefull because my update manager asks me to remove my whole system
<GTRsdk> zzecool: I only ran upgrade, not dist-upgrade
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> You are lucky ;p
<zzecool> i was too
<GTRsdk> what really sucks is that I was using them as miners, so one not being able to connect to the other is a major issue
<zzecool> iceroot: for me archive.ubuntu.com still ask me a partial update
<zzecool> probably i have more packages or different packages than you
<iceroot> zzecool: maybe, this is "just" a lubuntu system
<zzecool> oh
<zzecool> maybe
<zzecool> im using ubuntu
<GTRsdk> but then there must be a bug in the ubuntu-desktop meta package?
<iceroot> but i was facing the same issue here before
<zzecool> lubuntu is the lightweight one  right ?
<iceroot> zzecool: yes
<zzecool> i c
<zzecool> one thing is sure
<zzecool> many ppl will  experience the smae
<zzecool> and cant be unoticed
<zzecool> they gonna fix it
<zzecool> sooner or later
<GTRsdk> well let's hope it gets fixed sooner than later, or better yet, now
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> true
<zzecool> bad thing is that you cant find here ppl that driving the whole situation to give you a better thought about what is happening
<iceroot> the best is
<zzecool> its a bit unlike that you gonna find a dev here to help you
<iceroot> sleeping and tomorrow everything is fine
<zzecool> hhH
<zzecool> i remember last year
<zzecool> when waiting here to irc
<zzecool> with many others
<zzecool> for unity to land
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> i was so bored
<zzecool> that felt for sleep
<zzecool> and when woke up tha same ppl were still waiting
<zzecool> for the release
<zzecool> lol
<GTRsdk> this Debian system doesn't have ssh upgrades, so I'm guessing it must be an old version in Ubuntu or something?
<GTRsdk> although, I still don't know which one is the culprit. ssh or something else?
<zzecool> in my system the culprit must a shitload of pachages and not only one ;p
<zzecool> packages*
<zzecool> iceroot: why not using ubuntu  ?  Cause of resources  or you just dont like Unity ?
<GTRsdk> The sources in the recent versions of Lubuntu are the same, so basically only the installation disc and the packages installed 0 minutes after installation are the only real differences
<zzecool> yeah but with compiz + unity you have a ton more packages and libraries as dependencies
<iceroot> zzecool: the mainreason is because i wanted to be part of an oss-project. unity/ubuntu have already a lots of good people (mostly from canocial), i was searching for something "new" which is not that big, so its easier for me to understand how everything is working (organisation, testing, developing)
<iceroot> zzecool: so i decided to install lubuntu and be part of the lubuntu-team
<GTRsdk> zzecool: sure, but those can be installed with "apt-get install unity compiz"
<GTRsdk> just like how they can easily be removed
<iceroot> i dont see the problem, in the last weeks hdds are very expensive so its a great feature that ubuntu is cleaning the hdd so you dont have to buy a new one for 400% of the costs
<GTRsdk> cleaning the hard drive meaning removing critical packages?
<iceroot> :) yes
<iceroot> it was also removing bugs and security issues
<iceroot> and everyone was saying that he dont like unity, it was also removing unity
<GTRsdk> well since I use Debian and Ubuntu, consistency is fairly important. Since Unity exists only in Ubuntu, I use LXDE. Though, I am beginning to like Fluxbox.
<iceroot> of course only joking. we are using 12.04 which is still an alpha, so things like that are not impossible and normally 12.04 should only be used for testing and to see what ne new ubuntu version will look like
<GTRsdk> yeah
<GTRsdk> but 12.04 is supposed to sync with Debian Wheezy and be a LTS
<iceroot> GTRsdk: debian sid
<iceroot> GTRsdk: ubuntu always syning with sid
<GTRsdk> Wasn't Sid for non-LTS versions?
<iceroot> never heard of that
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-03
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> Actually precise feel more stable and HELL ALOT  faster than oneiric
<zzecool> all this using unity
<zzecool> There is a huge improvement on Unity  , faster smoother  more features etc
<GTRsdk> wait 2 months and see what it is like
<zzecool> im allrdy running precise
<zzecool> so i didnt wait :)
<zzecool> But im stuck to alpha 1 cause this update problem
<zzecool> probably by tommorow it gonna be fixed
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> and a normal update will push me to alpha 2 +
<zzecool> i feel confident cause even Mark Shuttleworth  said that he upgraded he main laptop to precise :)     So thing must Go fine or they will have to fight with him lol  ;p
<zzecool> his*
<zzecool> things*
<zzecool> ohh evil typos ;p
<FernandoMiguel> nite folks
<fishscene> I'd like to set up an LTSP server for my environment here. In the past, I had a server (10.04LTS) and I found a package that allowed me to customize the profile (desktop icons, launchers, desktop background, etc..) for new users who logged in. I have since forgotten the name of this package, but I was wondering if 12.04 would include a tool such as that.
<fishscene> That ability is critical for me to successfully set up the server.
<blizzow> Anyone here now how to make ubuntu boot faster without using a DHCP address?
<histo> blizzow: that should not have anything to do with boot speed
<blizzow> I mean without forcing a static IP address.
<histo> blizzow: don't have it configure the network then
<blizzow> I keep getting this message saying it's waiting for the network configuration to boot, and then another that says waiting another 60 seconds to boot.  It pretty much negates having a fast booting ssd.
<blizzow> I don't want to have to config the network everytime I log in.
<blizzow> I just want the DHCP address to come a little later.
<blizzow> Without holding the whole laptop up.
<histo> blizzow: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<blizzow> precise
<Thermionix> Just trying out 12.04 server alpha 2 - Upon boot terminal tty7 is just showing a flashing cursor. I can ctrl alt <X> to change to different terminal and login, ssh login also works fine. Whats going on with tty7?
<pangolin> try 8
<Thermionix> tty1-6 work, was just wondering if anyone knew anything about it
<GTRsdk> I think tty7 is supposed to be where the GUI stuff is supposed to be
<trism> Thermionix: if it is ubuntu server, there should only be 1-6, started by /etc/init/tty[1-6].conf
<snadge> anyone know how to disable lightdm from running pulseaudio for a specific session?
<Thermionix> is booting to tty7 with only ssh added to server :/
<snadge> it interferes with the audio latency when running xbmc.. i had a dedicated xbmc login from my lightdm menu
<snadge> but i would like to continue to use pulseaudio when logging in to a normal session
<trism> Thermionix: oh, it is booting to tty7, don't know then
<snadge> i dont know enough about how xsessions and pulseaudio works :/
<snadge> theres no lightdm channel either :|
<psypher246> o all
<psypher246> hello all
<psypher246> anyone here using thunderbird?
<GTRsdk> is it broken?
<psypher246> in a way, since the latest updates the font colour choice is so bad you cant read the menu buttons or any of the open emails in open tabs
<psypher246> so i would like to know if thats just me or anyone else so I can log a bug
<psypher246> GTRsdk: do you have the issue? is the getmail, write, address book and tag font colour a really similar grey that then menu and unity panel colour?
<Ben64> a lot of the theming is all wonky
<psypher246> ok so it's a known issue?
<Ben64> i know about it, but i don't matter
<GTRsdk> woah... I don't use my Ubuntu computers for Thunderbird, but that's pretty bad. Not to say that I haven't in the past and have had issues with it, but it was mostly printing and enigmail
<Ben64> most of the themes for me have unreadable menus and stuff
<Ben64> only one that works is way way too orange :(
<Ben64> its all non-customizable too
<psypher246> Ben64: do u know if there is a bug logged for it?
<Ben64> dunno
<Ben64> doesn't seem like a bug as much as a bad design
<GTRsdk> at least it feels like the good old times of 9.04... but wait it shouldn't do that, shoudl it?
<Ben64> i'm on 10.04 on my main computer, and I can adjust the colors of any element easily
<Ben64> 12.04 has went backwards in that respect
<Ben64> http://www.ben64.com/custom1004.jpg
<iceroot> remove-all-packages fixed?
<TheYsNoi> has someone here tested the alpha 2 release?
<Fudge> oh its out now is it
<xanax`> hello
<tegra> hi
<tegra> alpha 2 using kernel 3.2.0 not kernel 3.2.2
<tegra> :(
<nanobolic_> just upgrading to alpha 2 is there anything that really needs testing off the top of anyones head?
<ikonia> read the bug reports
<Daekdroom> It took me a little time to notice that right-click menus are now white in Ambiance.
<jokerdino> Daekdroom: yeah i noticed it too.
<jokerdino> it is kinda weight.
<jokerdino> *weird not weight. (not sure what i was thinking when i typed that one)
<rigved> hi everyone. i am running precise with the latest updates. after the last update, unity 3d was removed (after i did apt-get autoremove and it removed ubuntu-desktop). now i only have gnome 3, classic and unity 2d.
<rigved> to get back unity 3d, what do i need to install?
<rigved> ubuntu-desktop package or something else?
<rigved> i am getting an error when i try to install ubuntu-desktop. it says that it depends on unity but it is not going to be installed.
<rigved> i am guessing that i have partial updates installed. i mean, i must have updated before all the required dependencies had been updated in the archives. is this correct? i like unity 3d and i want it, though gnome 3 is also passable.
<zzecool> hggdh: Everything fixed in The Repositories :)  Update went smooth
<jcook_5xdata> I did a update today and after a reboot both my monitor have a dock. anyone else have this?
<Daekdroom> jcook_5xdata, Unity was changed for multimonitor setups
<jcook_5xdata> yuk I hope they do not keep like that. I can see the thought behind it, but it make it hard to work
<jcook_5xdata> my mouse get stuck move to other screen
<Daekdroom> jcook_5xdata, it's intentional
<Daekdroom> and you can change the pressure necessary to reveal the launcher or to go to another screen in CCSM
<e01> hello
<e01> is it possible to get unity in pangolin to have such window list in unity launcher https://launchpadlibrarian.net/90787502/window-list.png
<rocky> hrm i don't think i like the new unity launcher behaviour
<rocky> is there anyway to configure it?
<Stanley00> rocky: which one you dont like?
<Stanley00> e01: if you want to go through windows of one app, you can use "ALT + `" ;)
<rocky> Stanley00, well... the fact that i have to push against the side of my screen with my mouse cursor for like 2sec before the launcher appears (when i have a fullscreen window open)
<Stanley00> e01: or simply click on the icon on the launchrt :D
<rocky> plus... i have a dual monitor setup... and now the launcher is showing up on my second screen and it prevents me from going to my left screen (unless i move my mouse really fast)
<e01> Stanley00: but is this implemented on pangolin or this screenshot is fake
<rocky> preferably, the launcher on my second screen would show up on the right side
<Stanley00> e01: I think it's some kinds of mock-up
<e01> :(
<Stanley00> rocky: hmm, I dont think it would be on the right side, the launcher will be on the left side for ever, I'm afraid.
<Stanley00> rocky: why dont you set the launcher only on one screen?
<rocky> Stanley00, i know that gnome is mostly less-config-is-better but this is one instance where the launcher really should be configurable
<e01> so i was on way to give another try to unity but still unusable for me :(
<rocky> Stanley00, how?
<Stanley00> rocky: By display setting in control center
<rocky> and there really shouldn't be any resistance with the mouse cursor when i move from my right screen to the left
<Stanley00> rocky: yep
<Stanley00> rocky: I used AMD control center to set that, not sure about dislay setting.
<rocky> display setting in control panel only shows me my screens i have configured, there's no launcher setting there
<rocky> this is an intel graphics chip
<rocky> heh, alt-tab is showing me a duplicate of every chrome window i have open
<Stanley00> rocky: hmm, just a min, I need to search something ;)
<jcook_5xdata> Stanley00, I have the same problem as rocky. Intel GPU I do not see any option for that ether
<rocky> lol the launcher is throwing a fit, it thinks i have two instances of every app running
<rocky> probably because i have two launchers
<jcook_5xdata> I really hope the create a option to turn off the second launcher or Ubuntu tweak does
<Stanley00> hmm, it looks like we have to edit xorg.conf to use that option :-s
<jcook_5xdata> Stanley00, you have a link?
<Stanley00> rocky, jcook_5xdata: did you try Xinerama? it's said can use multi screen as a big one?
<Stanley00> last post of this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457931 says so
<rocky> well i'm using standard gnome display configuration to make my two screens one big one
<Stanley00> rocky: then it still shows up the launcher on the second screen?
<rocky> yes
<rocky> after using the new changes for the past 30min the current behaviour is terrible... i guess that's what i get for running an alpha ;)
<jcook_5xdata> same here
<rocky> it's ok... i get my ssd within the next few days and will just go back to oneric until beta ;)
<Stanley00> rocky: I dont think it set as a big one monitor.
<rocky> the reason i updated to precise is because i'm running a new laptop and i have to do kernel settings and such (that i was hoping was fixed with precise) to even boot up properly
<rocky> Stanley00, if it weren't set to one big monitor i wouldn't be able to move windows from one display to the other
<jcook_5xdata> Stanley00, I know mine is. It was fine till the update today
<rocky> yeah what jcook_5xdata said
<rocky> and i still have the problem of no audio :(
<rocky> ever since upgrade to precise
<jcook_5xdata> also I notice this i unity-team ppa I removed it because of this problem. They most of merge it last night. ooohhh well I guess I move to gnome till ubuntu tweak has an option
<jcook_5xdata> does it show your sound card?
<Stanley00> well, I must go now... bye bye
<urlin2u> jcook_5xdata, I dount ubuntu tweak will have that, ubnity is a compiz plugin.
<urlin2u> unity
<jcook_5xdata> tweaks does do some stuff with compiz plugin
<jcook_5xdata> or there alway CCMS
<urlin2u> jcook_5xdata, yes and it may do what you want but I wouldn't hold your breath, but somebody or canonical will have a workaround.
<urlin2u> keep a eye on the web for a fix is whatI would do.
<rocky> jcook_5xdata, no... i've been goolging and a few people are reporting the same issue... what's happening is that in sound settings it's showing my hdmi output (which i don't use) but doesn't show my standard laptop speakers/audio
<urlin2u> fix, hack you know. :)
<jcook_5xdata> Yea i think your right. no biggie I like Unity over Gnome. I try this new thing if I cant stand move to gnome till the work around hits
<jcook_5xdata> OMG or web8 will have something in a few days I am sure
<urlin2u> rocky, distro upgrades can be problematic, especially to a development, personally I never go this route there are faster easier methods to upgrade and have all your stuff.
<jcook_5xdata> or there alway KDE lol
<urlin2u> jcook_5xdata, I was thinking of those two yeah.
<rocky> urlin2u, yeah i was hoping precise would get more of my new hardware working but instead it got less lol ... so i'll probably be switching back on the weekend
<urlin2u> rocky, to bad you can clone your OS so in the future you have an image clonezilla.org
<rocky> urlin2u, yeah someone showed that to me right after i upgraded lol
<rocky> but as i said here earlier, i have a new ssd coming and intended on reinstalling anyways
<urlin2u> best thing since sliced bread.
<blair> there's a typo in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Alpha2 for the bug ID for "Some systems with nVidia hardware are seeing a kernel NULL pointer dereference"
<blair> lists bug ID 92440, but that's from 2007
<cousin_luigi> Greetings
<cousin_luigi> Are there known problems with Precise on Virtualbox?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<FernandoMiguel> I told you
<FernandoMiguel> no updates on fridays
<FernandoMiguel> I seem to have lost themes
<Daekdroom> It seems to me that I always dislike any changes made to Ambiance/Radiance.
<FernandoMiguel> everyone does
<FernandoMiguel> and we can't even change settings
<zzecool> I found a bug that relies on a main lib  "libgtk-3-0"   and i dont know how to report this one on launchpad
<zzecool> any help would be appreciated
<nanobolic> is there a channel for the ubuntu hud? or unity team?
<zzecool> i think there is for unity
<zzecool> sec
<zzecool> unity3d has the most users
<zzecool> 179 users right now
<nanobolic> zzecool, so #unity3d
<zzecool>  join #unity3d
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> you may find help
<nanobolic> zzecool, that mate
<zzecool> im looking for help here too
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> npo
<zzecool> np
<nhaines> nanobolic, zzecool try #ubuntu-unity
<blair> an incorrect bug ID is listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Alpha2 for "Some systems with nVidia hardware are seeing a kernel NULL pointer dereference"; s bug ID 92440, but that's from 2007
<trism> blair: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/924400 seems to just be missing a 0
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 924400 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000000000001f0" [Medium,Confirmed]
<blair> trism, thanks, but how to let someone know to fix it
<astraljava> blair: Fixed. In the future, you can do it yourself, it's a wiki after all.
<blair> astraljava, right, the thought should have occurred to me (doh)
<astraljava> :)
<blair> figured it was an official release document
<astraljava> Official or not, mistakes can happen.
<astraljava> The relevant people are notified of the changes anyway, so they could fix it back if it was erroneous.
<rocky> any fixes been done to the launcher since the updates this morning?
<rocky> launcher stuff is driving me nuts
<zzecool> rocky: what do you mean ?
<zzecool> rocky: describe me your problem
<rocky> well last update i did forces another launcher onto my second display ... and there is a heavy resistance when i try moving my mouse cursor from my right display to my left display (they're acting as one big screen as setup by the standard gnome display settings)
<rocky> i wouldn't mind the second launcher *if* it were on the right of my right screen
<rocky> but having it on the left of my right screen is just irritating
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> this is gonna be permanent
<zzecool> its their new multimonitor support
<zzecool> about reistance
<zzecool> i can help you
<zzecool> resistance*
<zzecool> to you have CCSM installed
<zzecool> ?
<zzecool> do*
<zzecool> ?
<zzecool> rocky:  ?
<rocky> sorry no, what's ccsm?
<zzecool> its the compizconfig-settings-manager
<rocky> oh ok
<zzecool> a tool that can config all the compiz plugins
<zzecool> do you have any experience with this ?
<rocky> yeah a little
<rocky> installed it on other desktops a while back
<zzecool> nice
<zzecool> open it up
<zzecool> and go to the unity plugin
<zzecool> type unity on the search box if you want to be faster :)
<zzecool> Tell me when you rdy
<rocky> ready
<zzecool> nice
<zzecool> go to the 3rd tab called experimental
<rocky> the tabs on the left you mean? i'm not seeing an experimental one
<zzecool> are you on the unitu plugin ?
<zzecool> unity*
<zzecool> on the left are the categories we dont care we need them all
<rocky> i just installed ccsm and ran it, i don't see anything about unity or experimental
<zzecool> do you se on the top left   a search box with the title filter?
<rocky> yep
<zzecool> type uni
<zzecool> in there or unity
<rocky> got it
<zzecool> this is just a filter for the plugins on the right side
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> open unity plugin
<rocky> yep i'm on it, and i'm on the experimental tab
<zzecool> ok
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-04
<zzecool> Below the 8th line where it says "Lancher icon size"
<zzecool> are some options about the reistance etc
<rocky> yep
<zzecool> hover the mouse over them
<zzecool> to see the description
<zzecool> read the description and try different settings
<zzecool> to fit you
<rocky> yep they make s ense
<rocky> thanks!
<zzecool> if you mess up
<zzecool> with them
<zzecool> you can always reset
<zzecool> to the default using ... let me see
<zzecool> the icon next to the pen icon
<zzecool> on the right of every option
<zzecool> did you get it ?
<rocky> yep thanks
<zzecool> Be careful with the CCSM becuse it may change your default experience
<zzecool> to something that you dont like
<rocky> right
<zzecool> an vice versa if you know what are you doing it can make things go crazy =)
<zzecool> have fun
<rocky> now if only i could get the second launcher on the right of my second display lol
<zzecool> rocky: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/    and http://www.webupd8.org/ are 2 very good daily blogs with tips and tricks that may help you
<zzecool> hehe
<zzecool> i dont thing it cn be done right now
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> maybe in the future
<rocky> well it's pretty silly to have it on the left edge of my right monitor
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<zzecool> yes it is i agree
<zzecool> FernandoMiguel: nite
<rocky> i also wish i could disable the top bar on my right screen
<rocky> duplicating it is a waste of screen real estate
<zzecool> true story
<zzecool> but some ppl are using multimonitors as main
<zzecool> so they need those features
<zzecool> what are you describe fits to a let say graphic designer
<rocky> right... i was mentioning earlier that i know gnome likes less-config-is-good ... but i believe a little bit more config would be better :)
<zzecool> to have on the second monitor the whole image
<zzecool> and editing on the other
<rocky> right... i'm a software developer and i like the extra screen real estate
<zzecool> hmm
<zzecool> you can report this as a bug
<zzecool> and fil in the description what you told me
<zzecool> do you have a launchpad account?
<rocky> yep
<zzecool> nice
<zzecool> then
<zzecool> open a terminal
<zzecool> and type " ubuntu-bug unity "
<zzecool> its gonna take same log and redirect you to the launchpad on the unity project to fill in the bug
<zzecool> it doesnt matter if it is a wish
<zzecool> or an actual bug
<zzecool> you gonna fill in the description exactly what you said to me
<zzecool> :)
<rocky> :)
<zzecool> and maybe more developer would have the same idea with you
<zzecool> i will support you bug :)
<rocky> hehe so which one, the top menu bar thing or the launcher thing?
<zzecool> both
<zzecool> or you can make one report
<zzecool> for everyone
<zzecool> every one
<zzecool> rocky: read this post
<zzecool> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/unity-52-released-with-multi-monitor.html#disqus_thread
<zzecool> its explains why they put a launcher on every monitor
<zzecool> rocky: im oin to sleep goodnight and good luck
<tempo> is there a way to revert to the stable versions of firefox and thunderbird in 12.04 alpha?
<aBound> Hey to those using 12.04 Alpha 2 is Compiz stable enough to use or is it still unstable?
<urlin2u> aBound, what makes you think compiz is unstable?
<aBound> urlin2u, Very simple it nonetheless crashes and is unstable for 11.10 and this post regards it as being buggy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1915533
<aBound> :P
<aBound> When enabling desktop cube on 11.10 on my system. My entire GUI disappears and the only way to recover it is by rebooting as opening a terminal doesn't respond.
<urlin2u> basically it is in development if you want a stable system don't use a development
<aBound> I used Compiz on 10.04.3 LTS beforehand and it prevented me from logging in.
<aBound> Yet, it did work flawlessly.
<urlin2u> aBound, lots of web links on getting the cube working, I have it with only a loss of the window headers onoccasion fixed with a compiz restart.
<aBound> urlin2u, I read on the Ubuntu Software Center on how to enable cube but figures if I disable the Unity plugin I'd have no way to re-enable as far as I know.
<urlin2u> 10.04 and 11.10 unity are different beasts
<aBound> 10.04 LTS uses Gnome 2.
<aBound> :P
<aBound> I'm just hoping 12.04 LTS will have it fixed in some regard.
<aBound> I can't live without Compiz haha.
<urlin2u> don't hold your breath
<aBound> urlin2u, I got a question for you I don't know if you use the Compiz wallpaper plugin. But if you do is it stable for you?
<urlin2u> compiz is easily dealt with you just have to know how to do it.
<urlin2u> I don't use that plugin.
<aBound> Ahh...
<aBound> Thinking of giving it a try let's just hope I don't break my system.
<urlin2u> aBound, do a secondary install.
<urlin2u> just dual boot your working ubuntu with the one you want, and get it running
<aBound> I'd figure using virtualbox might be a better option.
<aBound> brb
<urlin2u> if you can get it running I find ubuntu does not run all that well in a virtual, and your subject to its drivers, but that is just me.
<aBound> Well, I gave it a try and I enabled it and honestly I had no idea how to change the wallpaper.
<aBound> Oh well.
<urlin2u> yeah all you can do is try and ask questions and scour the web. :)
<aBound> Indeed, wish they had some tutorials online written in a book stylish form. Whereas the grammar wasn't so poor.
<aBound> urlin2u, Alrighty thanks for the help I'm going to take off and head to wonderland. :P
<urlin2u> you trying to get backgrounds per virtual desk?top
<urlin2u> good luck
<crizzy> does update manager keep ANY kind of useful log? :/
<crizzy> nvmn, solved
<zniavre> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<crizzy> any idea what's new in input cs 11.10?
<crizzy> my mouse scroll works totally randomly since the update :/
<crizzy> anyone? ideas? :/
<crizzy> the scroll just fails to respond
<crizzy> input queue seems to fill up somehow
<crizzy> if i bang kb keys, the scroll gets frozen
<crizzy> wait a bit.. works a gain
<crizzy> probably some gnussolini again thought it's a great idea to rewrite some crucial input api
<crizzy> even it worked perfectly before
<penguin42> crizzy: Yeh I'm seeing something odd with it
<penguin42> oh, 11.10 - no 11.10 is in <---- #ubuntu
<crizzy> yes yes i meant it broke after upgrading to 12.04
<penguin42> ah yes, so for me vertical scroll is being very random, I keep scrolling down and it'll suddenly pop back to the top
<crizzy> this very much looks like some input queue fills
<jtaylor> hm thunderbird 11 still does not get my multi identity configuration ._.
<jtaylor> has this feature been dropped? :O
<crizzy> incredibly annoying as it destroys my gaming for quakelive & warsow
<crizzy> (weps binded in mouse mwheelup+down)
<crizzy> i don't get how bug like this can even be possible, amazing!
<penguin42> crizzy: Oh the best bugs are the ones that are obviously impossible; no one will ever have thought to be careful not to code them!
<crizzy> and just to dumb-check with second mouse, no the mouse did not suddenly break :P
<penguin42> crizzy: Can you describe what behaviour you see?
<crizzy> scroll doesn't respond
<penguin42> at all?
<crizzy> quite simply put
<crizzy> yes
<jo-erlend> jtaylor, I'm using multiple identities, so I'm looking at it now.
<crizzy> like
<crizzy> well it does
<crizzy> but press kb keys, click a lot, etc -> it dies
<crizzy> wait 1-2 sec = works again
<crizzy> scroll a lot -> dies
<crizzy> wait 1-2 sec
<crizzy> works again
<jtaylor> jo-erlend: are you reusing a profile from 9?
<crizzy> _bizarre_
<jo-erlend> I think so, yes.
<jtaylor> or did you reconfigure it?
<jtaylor> great so now I have to reconfigure my settings on every thunderbird update? = every 6 weeks?
<penguin42> crizzy: Interesting - not that I'm seeing here
<jo-erlend> jtaylor, I'm not entirely sure to be honest.
<crizzy> penguin42: it's probably not that easy to see on the desktop
<crizzy> but very visible annoyance in games if you happen to use scroll there
<jo-erlend> jtaylor,  I haven't even finished downloading it yet. I don't understand how you reached that conclusion if that was a response to me.
<crizzy> sigh, guess i'm doomed to boot to windows to play
<penguin42> crizzy: I think I'd notice that behaviour
<crizzy> .. which means i will stay there too :P
<penguin42> crizzy: Please submit a bug and tell us the bug number
<jo-erlend> jtaylor, I do see my identifies in the composer, for instance. Can you explain in more detail?
<jtaylor> Ihave no identities and my second account is gone
<jtaylor> works fine with the same profile in oneiric
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. I didn't upgrade this from oneiric.
<jo-erlend> well, I did, but I didn't create the new identities in oneiric.
<jo-erlend> btw; isn't both tbird and fx 11 esr versions?
<crizzy> must be something to do with DGA
<jtaylor> no idea what esr is, it was also broken in 10
<crizzy> disabling DGA input in-game and works fine
<jtaylor> I should change to some other client, breaking my plugins every release is bad enough :/
<crizzy> although it's unplayable otherwise.. but.. scroll works
<jo-erlend> jtaylor, Mozillas reply to LTS.. Extended Support Release. Yearly upgrades instead of high frequency releases.
<crizzy> iiinteresting
<jo-erlend> I'm not sure about tbird, but at least Firefox shouldn't have to be upgraded so often anymore.
<jo-erlend> that's version 10, actually, for both Firefox and Thunderbird… Strange that we use 11 then.
<penguin42> jo-erlend: That'll be good - the current FF upgrade numbering is causing work stuff a complete nightmare
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<penguin42> (Mostly because of badly written websites but doesn't help)
<crizzy> is there a way to install package with *apt-get* so it ignores deps?
<crizzy> or just download it
<crizzy> installing 32bit package of libxxf86dga1 with apt-get wants to remove xorg :P
<jo-erlend> crizzy, --download-only will download the packages without installing them. But you can't install conflicting packages anyway.
<crizzy> i know exactly what this package does and that 32bit version in 32bit lib dir doesn't conflict with anyone
<crizzy> whoever has packaged this has just failed
<jo-erlend> filed it?
<yofel> it's not that anyone has failed
<yofel> libxxf86dga1 doesn't support multiarch
<yofel> file a bug
<crizzy> either way: http://pastebin.com/by2X7Jwv this makes no sense
<yofel> looks reasonably to me
<yofel> *reasonable
<crizzy> not to me
<yofel> they all depend on libxxf86dga1:amd64
<crizzy> yes
<yofel> which is going to be removed
<crizzy> and why it's going to be removed
<crizzy> i only want additional lib to /usr/lib32 for 32bit apps
<yofel> libxxf86dga1:amd64 and libxxf86dga1:i386 aren't installable at the same time
<jo-erlend> crizzy, there are good reasons not to use 64bit libs when they're not needed.
<crizzy> the issue is i want to run 32bit app which requires this, and obviously it won't work against 64bit build of dga
<yofel> crizzy: well, but they both install in /usr/lib/ - not /usr/lib64 or lib32
<crizzy> yofel: yes, and before multiarch this wasn't the case :/
<yofel> well, as we said: file a bug
<jo-erlend> man, I love push-to-reveal in Unity 5.2.
<jtaylor> :( playing a video still crashes my X :(
<crizzy> what's push-to-reveal
<jtaylor> can you disable the second unity panel on a dual screen setup?
<penguin42> jtaylor: Which driver?
<jtaylor> fglrx
<penguin42> ah, I use the open one
<jo-erlend> crizzy, push-to-reveal (I think they call it that) is that you need to push the mouse pointer into the side of the screen to reveal the launcher. New in Unity 5.2 from yesterday.
<jo-erlend> ... or so.
<jtaylor> and very annoying with multiple screens :/
<jtaylor> you have to push your way through the launcher to the second screen
<jo-erlend> oh? I haven't tried that yet. But that's what I really wanted it for, to have a semi-divider  between screens.
<jo-erlend> ah. That's perfect! :)
<jtaylor> it messes badly with my habits
<jo-erlend> I had to remove my graphics card in order to use some extra internal disks, so I only have one monitor output temporarily. :)
<jtaylor> I now have to swing my mouse over the whole table with great speed to get it to the second screen reliably :(
<jo-erlend> jtaylor, yes, it does take a little time to get used to.
<jo-erlend> jtaylor, no..?
<jo-erlend> but another idea of mine was that we could have some sort of mousepointer teleport. That might be nice.
<jo-erlend> jtaylor, but is the launcher displayed on all screens now?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> though I cover it up at all times
<jo-erlend> cover it up?
<jtaylor> don't really need that thing
<jo-erlend> I like it for the information, such as the number of unread mails, copy progress, etc.
<jo-erlend> and as a reminder for which shortcuts are currently active.
<jo-erlend> the "speedbump" wouldn't have to be quite as severe, I think.
 * snadge running precise @ 4.4ghz :P
<snadge> 8 cores
<penguin42> snadge: Nice
<penguin42> 2x4 core?
<snadge> nah.. bulldozer 8150
<snadge> octocore
<penguin42> snadge: Oh, I didn't realise you could clock them that high - they're cheap as well!
<jtaylor> that supports avx doesn't it?
<snadge> i believe so
<snadge>  /proc/cpuinfo indicates as such
<penguin42> snadge: Stop it - you're making me i7 feel jealous!
<snadge> the hilarious part is.. its a stock cpu cooler, and antec sonata IV case (mid tower) with a single case fan
<astraljava> How much is cheap?
<penguin42> astraljava: Seems to be about £200 UK
<jtaylor> you should custom build your atlas, that will nicely speed up your numerical processing :)
<astraljava> Ok.
<penguin42> snadge: difficult to overclock?
<snadge> not really.. it depends how far you want to go
<snadge> people who have superior cooling (ie not stock, and a case designed for overclocking)
<snadge> can get up to 5ghz on air (allegedly)
<penguin42> still, even without overclocking it's not bad
<snadge> kind of.. stock, it runs at 3.6ghz.. with a 4.2ghz turbo
<snadge> its trivial to turn turbo off.. and manually set it to 4.2ghz, with a very minor voltage bump
<snadge> above 4.4ghz, doesnt seem worth it imho
<penguin42> snadge: Nod, you want to keep it stable
<snadge> that and, power consumption goes through the roof.. with negligable benefit
<tsurc> Hi, Im testing out 12.04 and I'm having problems with IPv6. IPv6 Router Advertisements are not accepted. I can see them in wireshark and manually configing an IPv6 address works fine. where can I start?
<tsurc> is this linked to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/80279
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 78248 in linux-source-2.6.20 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #80279 ipv6 autoconfiguration doesn't work anymore" [Medium,Fix released]
<penguin42> tsurc: Those are very very old bugs
<penguin42> tsurc: Probably better to have a new bug
<tsurc> I'd like to have a crack diagnosing this further (further than "it doesnt work automatic, it works manual, and I can see advertisments") Could anyone point me in the right direction to learn how?
<penguin42> tsurc: I don't know much ipv6 stuff, but the two places I'd look would either be the kernel or network manager
<jo-erlend> didn't we have a way to open a new instance from the launcher by holding shift and left-clicking or something?
<jtaylor> right click gives that option
<jo-erlend> I mean directly.
<jo-erlend> I mean a keyboard modifier to make a left click act as a middle click.
<EagleScreen> is having a working Bluetooth in Precise Pangolin a low priority matter?
<penguin42> EagleScreen: I don't think so
<BluesKaj> hey all
<EagleScreen> then why LP Bug #891444 has low prioroty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 891444 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Unable to browse bluetooh device: Connection refused (111)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891444
<EagleScreen> can anyone use the Bluetooth in Ubuntu 11.04, 11.10 or 12.04 ??
<penguin42> EagleScreen: Hmm you could ask seb why he set it to low, my reading of Bugs/Importance would put that as a Medium
<penguin42> EagleScreen: If it stopped you using a BT keyboard/mouse I'd probably put it high
<pangolin> EagleScreen: you would be better off asking your specific questions and giving relevant details about what you are experiencing.
<EagleScreen> Unfortunately, i haven't bluetooth hardware like keyboard or mouse to test, but i am pretty sure that this bug breaks them too
<EagleScreen> can anyone test this?
<penguin42> me neither
<albert23> EagleScreen: I just connected my bt mouse on precise, no problems
<EagleScreen> thanks albert23
<EagleScreen> this bug may be hardware specific related, but also gnome-bluetooth related, because the Bluetooth works well in Gnome 2.30 and also in KDE
<penguin42> EagleScreen: Probably worth trying whatever bt commandline tools there are
<EagleScreen> but i have seen this bug in two completly different computers
<penguin42> EagleScreen: I guess if it just affects certain mobiles for example it's a lower priority bug than say keyboard/mouse
<EagleScreen> I only have phones to test...
<penguin42> yeh same here
<penguin42> EagleScreen: I think that's one reason it might be 'low' - people just don't use BT as much as they once did
<gnomefreak> how do i stop update-manger from loading when i run updates in term.
<gnomefreak> s/update-manger/update-manager
<gnomefreak> it seems the option to not show it/turn it off/hide is no longer around
<aguitel> are nvidia-173 working in precise ?
<aguitel> i need to run geoforce fx 5500
<revimail> hi, I have a problem with apt-get and wpasupplicant:  pastebin.com/t1Zpgh1m  http://pastebin.com/qVTYHwxQ does someone have an idea?
<obelus> revimail, sorry, only just got back, you might have better luck in #ubuntu-de or #ubuntu-de+1. I can't even read what those messages say.
<revimail> obelus me neither :-D thanks for looking though
<obelus> Wait, if you can't read it.. why is your system in German? lol
<yofel> hm, works here
<yofel> revimail: tip, run: sudo LANG=C apt... if you need it in english
<yofel> but that seems some /run messup
<yofel> *seems like
<yofel> revimail: can you run: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends wpasupplicant
<yofel> and install it again?
<revimail> obelus, I do speak german, but I dont get the german bash messages
<revimail> yofel, yes just did it: /etc/wpas_upplicant is not empty and will not be deleted
<yofel> should be ok, as long as the other error goes away
<revimail> do I need to reinstall it now?
<yofel> yes
<revimail> I get the same error after sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<yofel> hm
<yofel> can you delete the file in /run and try to configure it again?
<yofel> seems like all it does is move the files from the old place to /run
<albert23> unfortunately, /lib/init/rw is a symlink to /run, so source and destination are the same file
<revimail> I removed it reconfigured it and reinstalled it, this time, there were no errors
<yofel> oh, indeed -.-
<revimail> I have some serious troubles with wlan connection (atheros 9380, precise pangolin) and dont know, what causes it. What is the best procedure to find the problems?
<yofel> network manager puts the log output into /var/log/syslog, so you could run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in a terminal and keep watching it when you have wifi problems
<revimail> yofel I dont have a DE will it work anyway?
<yofel> that'll work as long as you're using network manager. If you use something else look where that puts its logs. Driver messages should end up in dmesg
 * yofel wonders why firefox would try to access a graphics card o.O
<yofel> [26481.959879] type=1400 audit(1328391575.597:65): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=9648 profile="/usr/lib/firefox-11.0/firefox{,*[^s][^h]}" name="/dev/nvidiactl" pid=9651 comm="firefox" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<jtaylor> because of webgl
<yofel> ah
<aguitel> are nvidia-173 working in precise ?
<penguin42> sigh, I hate to think what it can do from that poiint on
<bjsnider> aguitel, haven't we been over this ground before?
<aguitel> bjsnider, yes
<bjsnider> then why are you continuing to ask?
<aguitel> bjsnider, because with upgrade from last week it is not working
<bjsnider> here's what we can do about it if it doesn't work:
<pangolin> so try installing and find out
<bjsnider> jack squat
<bjsnider> that driver is developed by nvidia, not us
<aguitel> yes i know
<aguitel> in debian testing there is conflict with nvidia-173 and xorg version 1.11
<bjsnider> of course
<aguitel> and the debian retire this package from testing
<bjsnider> because the nvidia driver has to provide xserver-xorg, and it doesn't provide that one yet
<bjsnider> nvidia will update the driver someday
<bjsnider> but it's not high on their list of priorities
<aguitel> but in ubuntu precise remain the package
<aguitel> this is why i ask
<bjsnider> even when they update it, all they have time to do is make sure it isn't blocked by a newer xserver
<bjsnider> you could try the "abi ignore" thing in xorg.conf
<bjsnider> assuming that's even why it's failing
<bjsnider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6470552&postcount=9
<bjsnider> you could try the ignoreabi thing that's in italics there
<bjsnider> it probably won't work
<bjsnider> but there's no harm in trying
<aguitel> ok
<ryaxnb_> mm,, upgrading to precise pangolin
<ryaxnb_> how do i add PPAs after install?
<pangolin> edit /etc/sources.list
<pangolin> err /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryaxnb_> ah
<ryaxnb_> hi pangolin
<ryaxnb_> i know you
<pangolin> heh :)
<ryaxnb_> you used to be idleone
<pangolin> you do.
<pangolin> I still am
<ryaxnb_>  back in the good day
<ryaxnb_> you're not very idle now
<ryaxnb_> so no
<pangolin> I saw a familar face and decide to give a hand :P
<pangolin> ryaxnb_: idleOne is more than a nick.
<ryaxnb_> in what way
<pangolin> I am IdleOne
<ryaxnb_> ryaxnb is more than a nick because i use it everywhere
<skierpage> To upgrade *Kubuntu* 11.10, http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57044-Upgrading-11-10-to-12-04 suggests `sudo do-release-upgrade -f kde -d` , but console shows "can't load kde (No module named kde)" and it puts up a Gnome UI.
<penguin42> skierpage: I'd just do sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<skierpage> penguin42, I think that would do basically the same, just without the warning. There's no mention so far of KDE or Kubuntu, maybe I'll get Unity 8-o
<penguin42> skierpage: Upgrading kubuntu gets kubuntu, I think the only difference here is the UI for the upgrade manager
<skierpage> penguin42, thanks for the reassurance. The upgrade says it's going to newly-install a bunch of gtk2/gdk packages (and IcedTea Java!), I assume they're just new or excessive dependencies.
<penguin42> skierpage: Yeh I think so
<penguin42> skierpage: as long as kubuntu-desktop is installed all the KDE magic should get updated
<skierpage> penguin42 Oh yeah, 1380 packages to Upgrade, including a lot of KDE stuff.
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-05
<Erealz> heyyy
<Erealz> hey everyone what everyone thought on that alfa ?
<skierpage> It's unfortunate that you can't report update-manager bugs in Launchpad, guess I have to get a debian bug account or something.
<penguin42> hey?
<Erealz> what everyone thoughts on that alfa 2?
<urlin2u> Erealz, that it is a alpha and not to run it as a main os or upgrade to it. :)
<Erealz> is that new move-a-bull now?
<skierpage> Distribution Upgrade's tree list of new packages it's adding is nice, but I can't copy and paste it. Is there a log file somewhere with the same info?
<urlin2u> Erealz, not sure what you mean if your addressing me.
<urlin2u> you're
<penguin42> skierpage: /var/log/dpkg.log has all the package activity
<Erealz> im just asking what do you "guys" think of the alfa 2 release
<urlin2u> Erealz, the ubuntu unity seems fine on my end
<urlin2u> and gnome 3
<skierpage> Erealz, you can also read forum threads for a sense.
<skierpage> penguin42 True, dpkg.log will record the eventual package-foo. But /var/log/dist-upgrade/{main,apt}.log have the details I seek, e.g. "2012-02-04 16:14:10,257 DEBUG Install: aptdaemon bluez-alsa:i386 ca-certificates-java blah blah ......."
<penguin42> ah ok
<skierpage> It seems a lot of stuff that Kubuntu doesn't need is getting pulled in "as Depends of ia32-libs-multiarch". Oh well, disk space is cheap ;-)
<skierpage> "Distribution Upgrade" urges me to close everything, so bye and thanks for all the fish. I think I've got a Fedora and BrowserLinux live USBs lying around for emergencies.
<coz_> hey guys, so far everything seems to be working well :)
<penguin42> bug 925785 is the most annoying PP bug I've had so far
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925785 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Starting to scroll is erratic with edge scrolling on touchpad or mouse scrollwheels" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925785
<FernandoMiguel> good nite
<ryaxnb15> mm,, precise pangolin
<ryaxnb15> a 2GB download for me
<ryaxnb15> surprisingly small with all my apps
<snadge> its the shiznitz man!
<penguin42> good
<jakubo> hi, how can i revert unity back to using black panel? unity --reset didnt work, aswell as the other 2 advices given on ubuntuusers.com. it seems unity cannot find some icon themes, but is that the reason not to load the top panel correctly?
<jakubo> its correct in the guest session though
<Stanley00> jakubo: did you setup some compiz configs?
<jakubo> not that i knew of
<jakubo> i tried to reset compiz too (hint no2 i think)
<Stanley00> jakubo: you could try "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1/"
<jakubo> i think i tried that
<Stanley00> hmm, I think you should backup your home, and then delete some hidden folders
<jakubo> gconftool or gconftool2?
<Stanley00> jakubo: it is the same, I think
<jakubo> then i already had that
<jakubo> also killing gnome settings daemon reactiviting it and restarting nautilus
<jakubo> however it didnt really work well
<Stanley00> jakubo: ah, I think you need reogin after reset unity. Did you try relogin?
<jakubo> why is that?
<jakubo> relog and not reboot?
<Stanley00> reboot is better, but I think relogin is enough and it's faster ;)
<jakubo> i rebooted my pc many times since
<Stanley00> jakubo: can you give a screen shot of your screen?
<jakubo> oh and i did that with deleting former sessions data stored in xml files
<Stanley00> jakubo: can you give me a screenshot of your screen?
<jakubo> well its easy to describe: the top bar is grey without most indicators, having the gnome fallback stuff, and some icons are missing
<jakubo> just a sec, i have to change pc
<SeraphX> re
<SeraphX> how can i post the screenshot?
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SeraphX> !paste?
<ubottu> SeraphX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanley00> SeraphX: you can use "http://imagebin.org/?page=add"
<SeraphX> http://imagebin.org/197356
<SeraphX> there you go
<Stanley00> ok
<Stanley00> SeraphX: and it's OK in guest session, right?
<SeraphX> except for one thing... the launcher.... some icons there are completely missing, and obviously you couldnt read the complete thing in the console about the icon themes
<SeraphX> yes thats correct
<SeraphX> any idea?
<Stanley00> SeraphX: not sure, maybe delete some compiz relate config folder, or maybe backup your home, and then create new home folder, copy some config you need back?
<SeraphX> you think the home folder is somehow corrupted?
<Stanley00> SeraphX: "cd && find -iname "*compiz*"" will list them all, make sure you have a backup first :D
<Stanley00> SeraphX: yep, I think so
<SeraphX> so if i delete them and reinstall compiz i shal be fine?
<Stanley00> SeraphX: just delete and reboot, you dont have to reinstall compiz
<SeraphX> is there a nice way to delete them without typing every single one of them?
<Stanley00> SeraphX: I dont know much about bash, so... did you backup first?
<SeraphX> the files?
<Stanley00> SeraphX: I think all your home folder is best,
<SeraphX> ah, ok, theres hardly anything important there
<Stanley00> SeraphX: and by the way, you could use xargs to delete them all, like this "find -iname "*compiz*" | xargs rm -rf"
<SeraphX> cool thx
<Stanley00> SeraphX: you are welcome ;)
<SeraphX> ok
<SeraphX> deleted
<SeraphX> now reboot?
<Stanley00> SeraphX: yes, and good luck! ;)
<SeraphX> erm... thx.. guess its too late now
<jakubo> im alive, yet nothing changed
<jakubo> hey stan, nothing changed
<Stanley00> jakubo: hmm..
<Stanley00> jakubo: the last method, backup your home, delete all, then recreate it
<jakubo> would it be possible to create a new folder and rename it to home? altering the name of the old one as backup?
<Stanley00> jakubo: first, you must logout , then press "Ctrl Alt F1" login in text mode, run "sudo su" then " cd /home ; mv <yourhome dir> <newhome>" ; mkdir <your homedir>"
<jakubo> just what i had in mind
<jakubo> but ill go to bed first
<jakubo> thx for trying
<Stanley00> jakubo: good night :)
<jakubo> bye
<crizzy> this mouse input bug is baffling
<trijntje> what is the new trigger for showing the unity launcher? I cant seem to make it appear after the latest updates
<pangolin> the super key
<pangolin> aka windows key
<trijntje> that still works, but it used to be that you could also get it by moving the mouse to the left of the screen. Now that only seems to work 1/10 times
<Rovanion> I'm in a bit of dependency hell it seems. apt-get doesn't want to upgrade and aptitude suggests removing 243 packages
<Rovanion> Should I just ignore upgrading for a while?
<ophelias_> hello all
<ophelias_> have a problem...installed HUD, pressed Alt nothing happens...
<ophelias_> any ideas?
<trijntje> ophelias_: did you reboot afterwards? for me it worked after a reboot
<ophelias_> yes.. I did but let me do all over again and see.. there is nothing to
<ophelias_> turn on... just press Alt right?
<trijntje> yes, it should be enabled by default
<trijntje> pangolin: found it, you need to move your mouse 'past' the left border of the screen at *moderate* speed
<ophelias_> hello all... having a problem with HUD. installed it. restarted computer
<ophelias_> twice..still it's not showing up
<ophelias_> press Alt. nothing.. only time Alt works it with apps.. any ideas?
<trijntje> ophelias_: I just noticed HUD stopped working for me as well. You should probably ask in #ubuntu-unity
<ophelias_> alright... thnks for your reply
<addy747> hello
<addy747> any one here for help me over ubuntu problem
<addy747> pleae
<addy747> please
<bazhang> addy747, ask a question
<addy747> thank
<bazhang> addy747, are you using 12.04
<addy747> i m using ubuntu 8.10 in toshiba
<bazhang> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<addy747> but i m unabel to run internet in it via lan cabel
<addy747> yes i know what to do not function internet over it
<addy747> in my office
<addy747> tell me how to run internet via lancabel in ubuntu
<bazhang> addy747, you wish to upgrade to a supported version? please lets move this to #ubuntu , as this channel is for 12.04
<addy747> ok
<addy747> then where i can get help
<addy747> please tell me
<bazhang> #ubuntu   <------ addy747
<addy747> ok
<jokerdino> hey guys.
<jokerdino> i am having problems with the global menu
<jokerdino> it just doesn't appear.
<ian_> Just trying out 12.04 alpha 2 using an Oracle VirtualBox VM - lots of problems with repainting the desktop
<biborn> hello guys. i just wanna ask about ubuntu 12.04 alpha release. is it better than 11.10 in performance?
<bazhang> biborn, its alpha 2, so no
<biborn> but in 11.10 when i launch the system monitor there is a lag in between..i have tried on several computers and the result is the same.
<biborn> bazhang, if i install 12.04 alpha now, can i just upgrade it when it is released later? i mean upgrade by just using sudo apt-get upgrade
<Daekdroom> Ambiance is now too white D:
<bazhang> !final | biborn
<ubottu> biborn: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<bazhang> ah he quit
<jokerdino> hey guys. what package offers global menu?
<jokerdino> After upgrading, I can't see the global menu.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi pen
<Guest18752> hi
<Guest18752> Will ubuntu 12.04 LTS work whit my boardcom 4353 wifi card & ATI radeon hd 5650? and is it more stabile than 11.10?
<Guest18752> its only a alpha realease iknow
<Guest18752> but 11.10 issent a LTS?
<BluesKaj> Guest18752,  no, 12.04 is the next LTS
<Guest18752> kk, i just downloaded the DVD, 12.04 iam runing 10.04.3 atm - got some problems like video card - when i play movies in vlc, every mediaplayer it laggs like a VHS movie kinda retro, got a problem in 11.10 that it froze 24/7
<Guest18752> but everyting worked out of the box whit 11.10
<Guest18752> 10.04.3 dident suport my boardcom 4353 out of the box so wass a hassle when i wass living whit only a wifi connection, no cabel :/
<BluesKaj> Guest18752,  I personally didn't find 11.10 as stable as I'd like , of course that depends a lot on your hadware and choce of desktop etc. I run KDE and 11.10 with it wasn't satisfactory IME
<BluesKaj> Guest18752,  odd because broadcom usually works without much setup required
<Guest18752> BluesKaj, i got a ATI radeon HD 5650 graphic card, hp envy 14, i7 cpu and 8gb ram 240gb ssd
<coz_> hey guys, ctrl+alt+delete used to bring up the shutdown dialog UI,, now it brings up the log of UI,, anyone know the new command for that?
<Guest18752> BluesKaj, i needed to download 4 packages, i thank my live dvd for making that happend
<Guest18752> :)
<coz_> or keybinding
<Guest18752> BluesKaj, only problem i got in 10.04.3 lucid is that my graphic card dont work optimal, videos looks like VHS movies, etc..
<Guest18752> i have tryed to install open driver, the ubuntu driver, it dont work as it shud
<Guest18752> iam on the edge to eather sell my laptop or install windows for preformance :/ thats sound wird windows for preformance^
<acicula> Guest18752:  why are you using 10.04?
<Guest18752> cus 11.10 froze all the time...
<coz_> never mind I found the command
<coz_> /usr/lib/indicator-session/gtk-logout-helper --shutdown
<Guest18752> somthing buggy whit X, it froze for like a min 24/7 it wass a pain in the ass to work whit
<Guest18752> so i installed 10.04.3 lucid cuz some one recomanded it for stability and preformance, it runs mutch faster than 11.10 yes but the grapich card driver isent working well, and movies looks like vhs
<Guest18752> acicula, ^
<acicula> Guest18752: probably because 10.04  recent drivers for your system
<acicula> *lacks*
<sKew^_-> acicula, its me Guest18752
<sKew^_-> i got dissconnected
<penguin42> sKew^_-: I'd say it's got a pretty good chance with the Radeon
<BluesKaj> Guest18752, the proprietary flgrx driver supports your card , you probly neeed to download and install it fgrom ati 's driver site , since the Ubuntu officially supported ATI card list doesn't include the Radeon 5650
<sKew^_-> penguin42, 12.04 lts?
<sKew^_-> BluesKaj, hmm..
<penguin42> sKew^_-: yeh 12.04, The open drivers should work (won't be that fast for games, works OK here for non-game stuff on an HD4350), it's not unusual for the frglx drivers to only work just before the release happens, but it's worth trying
<BluesKaj> sKew^_-,  ^
<sKew^_-> btw when did amd and ati become one?
<penguin42> sKew^_-: Year or so ago, AMD bought ati
<sKew^_-> kk i see
<crizzy> more like 5 years ago
<crizzy> :P
<sKew^_-> BluesKaj, u meen this one http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx ? or a manual flgrx driver from terminal?
<penguin42> the driver explicitly lists 5670 as being supported
<acicula> sKew^_-: when your 11.10 crashes were you using the amd binary drivers or using the intel integratedvideo
<crizzy> 5650 will work just fine
<sKew^_-> acicula, how whud i know? i installed the proprietry driver from ubuntu "hardware drivers"
<acicula> hmm good question, i have no idea actually if or how ubuntu can switch between the two gpus these days. id guess you were using the binary driver when you were experiencing hangups.
<sKew^_-> hehe, probebly
<acicula> sKew^_-: trying a newer binary driver might solve it, simplest might be to try the live-cd of ubuntu+1 and see if it still crashes
<BluesKaj> acicula,  what makes you think he has the dual gpu setup ?
<sKew^_-> acicula, i tryed to follow this guid http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1238129  but my hdmi card dident work well
<sKew^_-> wass just colur no real image
<bjsnider> the card may be supported by the driver but the driver likely isn't supported by the newer kernel/xorg
<acicula> BluesKaj: i assumed he had the dual core i7 with igp and discrete amd
<acicula> since afaik they do not put quads in anything smaller then 15" laptops
<BluesKaj> acicula,  you may be right , but sKew^_- isn't aware of this switching between cards
<sKew^_-> Processor	8x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz
<sKew^_-> 	Linux 2.6.32-38-generic (x86_64)
<sKew^_-> kernel ^
<BluesKaj> sKew^_-,  run lspci | grep VGA , in the terminal
<sKew^_-> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
<acicula> yeah thats a quad, so no internal igp
<acicula> err
<sKew^_-> thats a tuad if u ask me ;P bahh i dont know how to switch grapichs ;P
<acicula> correction, they make quads with igp
<acicula> but this one doesnt have an igp, so just the discrete video
<acicula> http://ark.intel.com/products/43122/Intel-Core-i7-720QM-Processor-(6M-Cache-1_60-GHz)
<sKew^_-> btw what does this meen? Clock Speed	1.6 GHz
<sKew^_-> Max Turbo Frequency	2.8 GHz
<sKew^_-> i can clock it to 2.8 ghz?
<acicula> it should autoturbo to that yeah
<acicula> but only if its not to hot and it wont do that with all cores loaded
<acicula> i have an  i7 at 2.8Ghz, pretty sure its not turboing to 3.5Ghz at full load or it would be burning a hole in the laptop
<acicula> dual core though
<sKew^_-> haha okok i see, damn iam so frustrating whit this laptop, its a powerfull laptop if all drivers work, but i like ubuntu, and iam kinda sick of windows whit "Ctrl+alt+delete" to kill prosses and it cant kill prosses as easy as "ctrl+t+ps x+ kill XXX"
<sKew^_-> and it fails to kill prossess
<sKew^_-> in windows...
<acicula> eh?
<sKew^_-> iam just talking giberish
<sKew^_-> i dont wanna go back to win, i want my laptop to work whit ubuntu,
<sKew^_-> grapichs as wlan card :)
<sKew^_-> iam gonna do a clean install soon,
<sKew^_-> ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS or 12.04 LTS, depens of witch one will run my grapichcard best.
<acicula> try the #ubuntu+1 livecd, or try 11.10 and look into updating the graphics card, or stick to the open source driver for awhile (its the one installed by default)
<sKew^_-> how do i switch betwin the radeon card and intergrated?
<sKew^_-> acicula, kk i will try that tomorrow when i have both a cd, dvd
<acicula> sKew^_-: you only have one gpu in the laptop, i made a mistake by guessing there were two
<acicula> sKew^_-: so no switching
<sKew^_-> acicula, okok thx :)
<sKew^_-> hmm
<sKew^_-> http://linuxenvy.blogspot.com/2011/01/tackling-switchable-graphics.html but its a i5 envy 14
<sKew^_-> :/
<sKew^_-> maby i just read alot wrong ;P
<acicula> the envy 14 was also sold with a dual core i5 with has an igp on the chip
<acicula> package even
<sKew^_-> kk i see
<sKew^_-> heare is the spec of my model, envy-14-1190eo
<sKew^_-> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c02530940&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
<sKew^_-> dissconnected again
<sKew^_-> :S
<sKew^_-> damn unstable wl driver for boardcom ;P iam gonna do a clean install soon ;)
<BluesKaj> sKew^_-,  your actually better off with just one decent graphics card from a user friendly standpoint , those dual switching gpus are abig problem on linux
<sKew^_-> BluesKaj,  yeah i know, i have heard that switchable cards and linux isent a good thing
<BluesKaj> I think that driver you posted above is the way to go, sKew^_-
<sKew^_-> yeah i will try it, just deactivate the first one and unstall cataclysem
<sKew^_-> thats the rigth way to do it?
<sKew^_-> brb reboot before i install new driver
<bjsnider> cataclysm? that's an appropriate name
<edgy> Hi, I logged in ubuntu/unity and the icons to the left disappeared, how can I fix this or at least shutdown or log off?
<Daekdroom> edgy, press <Super> and see if they show up
<Daekdroom> What might be happening to you is that you're unable to reveal them with the mouse cursor.
<Daekdroom> (like I am)
<edgy> Daekdroom: by <super> you mean win-key?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<jokerdino> hey guys, i have upgraded to unity 5.2.0 and i don't have a global menu
<jokerdino> what should i be doing?
<edgy> Daekdroom: win-key does nothing for me
<edgy> jokerdino: I think we are facing the same problem
<edgy> jokerdino: did win-key works for you?
<jokerdino> I can see the launcher icons.
<jokerdino> win-key shows the launcher and shortcut hint overlay
<edgy> jokerdino: I can't see the launcher to the left
<edgy> jokerdino: then what do you mean by global menu?
<jokerdino> the app menu.
<edgy> jokerdino: do you know how I can launch a terminal or shutdown unity if I can't see the launcher?
<jokerdino> Ctrl + Shift + T opens terminal
<jokerdino> waiat.
<jokerdino> Ctrl + Alt + T opens terminal
<edgy> jokerdino: both didn't launch any terminal
<edgy> jokerdino: I was disconnected, any update?
<jbicha> edgy: you can get to a virtual terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1; use Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to your display
<jbicha> make sure you have all of the Unity updates from Friday
<jbicha> from the virtual terminal, you can sudo shutdown if you like
<edgy> jbicha: unfortunately, I am launching the machine as a guest so those c-a-Fx keys won't work
<jbicha> edgy: can you open a file browser/nautilus ?
<edgy> jbicha: yes, I can create a new folder and then double click it
<edgy> jbicha: ?
<jbicha> edgy: ok, then navigate to /usr/bin and click on gnome-terminal
<edgy> jbicha: ok, thanks a lot, that worked ;)
<jbicha> edgy: make sure unity's installed and that you have the latest updates
<jbicha> if that still doesn't work, you could try clearing your compiz settings
<Guest92715> hi
<mortal> good work everyone, even my touchpad/nipple works on thinkpad with precise
<mortal> with oneiric I had to use the lucid kernel to have it work
<penguin42> mortal: Your nipple is our priority
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<yofel> that's called trackpoint if we want to be correct ^^
<yofel> now if my eeePC's touchpad wasn't weird in precise I would be happy too
<penguin42> yofel: I mean to try my eeePC with precise; I reinstalled mine with oneiric (again) and found the touchpad didn't work
<yofel> no touchpad issues in oneiric, in precise the cursor doesn't stop when I stop moving my finger
<crizzy> also mouse scroll tops randomly responding in precise :/
<yofel> that works here, but when I scroll using the touchpad on my thinkpad it sometimes jumps up before going down
<penguin42> crizzy: bug 925785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925785 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Starting to scroll is erratic with edge scrolling on touchpad or mouse scrollwheels" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925785
<penguin42> that's the most annoying bug I've seen in Precise so far
<crizzy> ah
<crizzy> yes indeed
<crizzy> i can't play quakelive or warsow anymore, binds fscked because of it
<penguin42> crizzy: Actually I'm not sure if that is your bug, it's certainly the one I'm seeing and sounds like the one Yofel describes as well
<yofel> yeah, that sounds very much like what I'm seeing
<crizzy> penguin42: well, likely it is related somehow
<penguin42> very very annoying in irc windows
<crizzy> penguin42: it does sound like my problem.. doesn't respons first, then floods the input
<yofel> what I'm seeing on my eeePC is bug 924747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924747 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) ""Pointer keeps on moving while the finger rests on touchpad"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924747
<yofel> you can't really do any precise selection with that...
<BluesKaj> suddenlyI have a very herky-jerky response on the mouse cursor on my older pc , after the latest kernel upgrade
<BluesKaj> oops wrong channel
<OldManMagnus> hi. i've got nothing in my top toolbar. no clock, no system thing. anyone else having this?
<penguin42> no, all present and correct here
<OldManMagnus> hmm.
<OldManMagnus> maybe it's because i installed a load of stuff like ubuntu studio.
<OldManMagnus> thanks penguin42
<penguin42> so this HUD thing - where is it?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, not available by default?
<Daekdroom> And the PPA has outdated unity: 5.1
<penguin42> oh
<Daekdroom> and it has some annoyances like it can only find results that match if you type part of the word.
<Daekdroom> and it keeps showing up when watching fullscreen videos in totem. Not usable yet at all.
 * penguin42 had assumed if they were going to release it as part of 12.04 that it would be in the alphas by now
 * Daekdroom never saw any indications they'd release it as part of 12.04
<Daekdroom> (including the fact that it's not in the repos yet, but that's circular logic, I think)
<penguin42> hmm I'd only assumed it as well
<penguin42> 'Although not available in the general repositories as of this writing (2012-01-24), HUD will be packaged with unity 5.2 or later and will be distributed to everyone running precise with that update.'    hmm I'm not quite sure what that means either
<EvilResistance> penguin42, "That is not currently available in Unity, however that will be released as an update later for Precise"
<gnomefreak> ?
<penguin42> EvilResistance: It doesn't tell me whether later is before or after precise release
<EvilResistance> penguin42, perhaps they dont know yet, in which case patience is a virtue :P
<gnomefreak> what?
<EvilResistance> gnomefreak, scrollbacks
<gnomefreak> oh
<EvilResistance> <penguin42> [02/05/12 13:49:29] 'Although not available in the general repositories as of this writing (2012-01-24), HUD will be packaged with unity 5.2 or later and will be distributed to everyone running precise with that update.'    hmm I'm not quite sure what that means either <-- relevant line
<EvilResistance> gnomefreak, ^
<gnomefreak> see if this helps http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/tag/design
 * gnomefreak off
<bjsnider> hud is available in a ppa i think
<codepal> ubuntu tweak is crashing when I try to change inactive window transparency :(
<autif> mono's latest version is 2.10.8.1 - however, 2.10.5 is in the apt repositories. How is the version for a package that goes into a release decided? Thanks!
<jtaylor> 2.10.8 is on its way
<jtaylor> it was delayed due to a tool broken
<autif> awesome! thanks jtaylor
<jtaylor> 2.10.8.1 is a beta, I'm not sure we will get that
<autif> thats fair
<phibxr> Has the user wallpaper feature been disabled again recently in LightDM?
<Alperen> hi how can i activate ubuntu HUD?
<Alperen> i am pressing the ALT key but nothing happens
<Alperen> anyone?
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-28
<Bluefoxicy> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-puppet-devel/2013-January/007378.html
<Bluefoxicy> Hmm micah says "If we upload 3.0.2 to experimental would that be useful for Ubuntu?"
<Bluefoxicy> TheLordOfTime: You here?
<TheLordOfTime> Bluefoxicy, slightly distracted migrating 10GB of databases from MSSQL -> MySQL
<TheLordOfTime> sup?
<Bluefoxicy> Debian is still carrying an old Puppet in Sid because they're frozen for Lenny, but they have a newer 3.0 package in git and they have raised that they can upload newer packages to experimental without causing trouble with the feature freeze at Debian
<Bluefoxicy> is any of this helpful to Ubuntu for pulling newer packages?  ubuntu seems to inheret the package from Sid, which is well out of date.
<TheLordOfTime> no offense for this really-evil statement, but why should I care?
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<TheLordOfTime> lag.
<TheLordOfTime> um...
<Bluefoxicy> (in fact, was out of date when 12.10 was released, but 12.10 was in feature freeze)
<TheLordOfTime> last i checked...
<Bluefoxicy> asking about general release cycle, inheritence from Debian, and politics :)
<TheLordOfTime> hmm...
<TheLordOfTime> !info puppet raring
<ubottu> puppet (source: puppet): Centralized configuration management - agent startup and compatibility scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.18-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 20 kB, installed size 110 kB
<TheLordOfTime> if it were in universe i'd say ask the MOTUs, i usually deal with universe thingies
<TheLordOfTime> note: i'm not dev nor motu
<Bluefoxicy> ah
<Bluefoxicy> I thought you might know, nobody else seems to be around.
<TheLordOfTime> well...
<Bluefoxicy> and I am entirely peripheral and have no idea what I'm doing :D
<TheLordOfTime> i know for UNIVERSE, you have to explicitly request a sync from Experimental
<Bluefoxicy> I'm just trying to make other people do what I want :D
<TheLordOfTime> but i dunno if that applies to main as well
<TheLordOfTime> devs would know
<Bluefoxicy> nod.  I'll find out elsewhere then.
<TheLordOfTime> yeah sorry i can't be of more help
<Bluefoxicy> np
<Bluefoxicy> I was just trying for a fast answer anyway
 * TheLordOfTime checks something
<TheLordOfTime> Bluefoxicy, erm...
<TheLordOfTime> if it were my call i'd say reject a sync request... its an RC that's in experimental: http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/puppet
<TheLordOfTime> but again i'm not MOTU, Dev, RElease Team, or otherwise
 * TheLordOfTime has no say in the matter
<TheLordOfTime> but i tend to err on the side of caution so... :P
<Bluefoxicy> TheLordOfTime: no, there's an RC in experimental
<TheLordOfTime> that's what i said?
<Bluefoxicy> but they're asking if pulling 3.0.2 into Debian experimental would help
<TheLordOfTime> who's asking where?
<Bluefoxicy> since I want 3.0.2 in Ubuntu, but Debian Sid carries 2.7.18, and Ubuntu typically syncs from Debian
<TheLordOfTime> who's asking where about putting 3.0.2 from git to experimental?
<Bluefoxicy> Who's asking => I actually pinged the debian devel list asking about getting Puppet 3.0.2 into Debian because they had 2.7.18 and I want Puppet 3 in Raring
<Bluefoxicy> Getting 3.0.2 into Raring by telling the Ubuntu devs "there are packages in the Puppetlabs repo go get them" doesn't seem like a great strategy
<TheLordOfTime> Bluefoxicy, i'd suggest that you start by getting them to put it into Experimental
<TheLordOfTime> first.
<Bluefoxicy> nod.
<TheLordOfTime> before asking to see if it can get into Ubuntu Raring
<TheLordOfTime> ... Y U SO EVIL MSSQLDB!
 * TheLordOfTime goes to beat the migration software with a stick
<Bluefoxicy> That <Bluefoxicy> Hmm micah says "If we upload 3.0.2 to experimental would that be useful for Ubuntu?"
<Bluefoxicy> was the question
<Bluefoxicy> lol
<Bluefoxicy> TheLordOfTime:  I hear that everyone may be abandoning MySQL soon.
<Bluefoxicy> Fedora might throw it out in 2013.  It's been proposed with no objections.
<Bluefoxicy> SuSE is considering it, but currently in feature freeze.  Next version of OpenSuSE.
<Bluefoxicy> Debian as well, but nothing's come of it--feature freeze.
<TheLordOfTime> you should read your privmsgs
<TheLordOfTime> and stop beating a dead horse from yesterday
<Bluefoxicy> Forgot I said that yesterday
<TheLordOfTime> you did
<TheLordOfTime> i think it was in -devel or somewhere
 * TheLordOfTime doesn't have logs though
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<micahg> Ubuntu has been discussing that for a few cycles now, the biggest problem seems to be a clean migration path
<micahg> well, that and the lack of a clear replacement
<micahg> (excluding postgres :))
<Bluefoxicy> the discussion seems to be mainly aimed at MariaDB, which is just a mysql fork
<Bluefoxicy> I've been using percona but they share source code
<Bluefoxicy> MariaDB now has XtraDB from Percona for example.  Percona doesn't yet have Maria Aria
<micahg> precona, drizzle, mariadb, there's no clear leader...that's contributing to the stagnation of everyone else remaining on MySQL
<Bluefoxicy> ah
<Bluefoxicy> it's more of an issue of too many choices then :)
<Bluefoxicy> Fedora seems to have decided on MariaDB, so has SuSE.  My guess is that MariaDB being an open source project (like postgresql) and Percona being a product (like MySQL under MySQL AB and Oracle) is making MariaDB more attractive.
<Bluefoxicy> Debian has discussed it a few times but it goes nowhere.  Methinks they are too busy in feature freeze to bother with that.
<Bluefoxicy> In any case it's happening and I'm trying to figure out when and which way.  The problem is none of the actors seem to know at this point :|
<gnomefreak> anyone notice in Gnome3/Unity there is no working screensavers. It seems with the introduction with Gnome3 and Unity we lost a lot of things we can no longer customize a lot of things
<gnomefreak> i thought one of linux gimmick was tha tyou can customize it to your liking
<micahg> gnomefreak: I thought that gdm/lightdm were supposed to take over that function, I also thought that wasn't planned until GNOME 3.8
<bjsnider> screensavers are meaningless these days, so why maintain code that is meaningless
<micahg> bjsnider: it's the screen lock component that I believe he's asking about (please correct if I'm wrong)
<bjsnider> i thought he was talking about screensavers
<bjsnider> he's been complaining about them for a couple of days
<bjsnider> as in wanting a screensaver
<micahg> he said screensaver, I interpreted lock, but that could just be my tiredness :)
<bjsnider> lock works in gnome 3.6 i think
<bjsnider> i have a lock option here
<micahg> ah, well, in that case, I'd suggest XScreensaver :)
<bjsnider> i'm using gdm/gnome-shell
<bjsnider> micahg, can that still be shoehorned in? is that codebase still getting upstream work?
<gnomefreak> micahg: i havent found a way to do it yet.there isnt a dialog for screensavers, hell there are only likr 4 themes you can choose from
<jbicha> bjsnider: xscreensaver is still maintained, it's just fighting with gnome that you'd have to worry about
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, you did want a screensaver and not screen lock right?
<gnomefreak> i have no way to set a screensaver. there is no dialog(has nothing to do with lock that i can tell
<gnomefreak> correct
<bjsnider> yeah but he wondered if you were asking exclusively about the lock feature and it sounds to me like you want a screensaver
<gnomefreak> i want a screensaver i hate not having one
<gnomefreak> and it has been closer to 6 moths or so (complining)
<bjsnider> jbicha, i can't get gnome-settings-daemon to run right on this system. is there a problem with it in gnome 3.6 that you know about?
<bjsnider> i've got the one from the ppa if it has the latest
<micahg> we're also 5 versions behind for xscreensaver
<gnomefreak> it just seems to me that gnome doesnt want us to have a way to customize, that defeats some of the reason is so great is that you can change things were as winblows allows you to change some things
<micahg> gnomefreak: http://www.jwz.org/blog/2011/10/has-gnome-3-decided-that-people-shouldnt-want-screen-savers/
<gnomefreak> we are on gnome 3.6 already?
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<bjsnider> 3.8 is coming up. development is at 3.7
<jbicha> bjsnider: which ppa?
<bjsnider> gnome 3
<jbicha> as long as you're not using the gnome3-staging ppa, g-s-d 3.6 should be working
<bjsnider> but really, it's been a problem since october. it often fails to start at boot time
<gnomefreak> is it saying that xscreensaver will work?
<bjsnider> right now, alt+f2 does't work and gvfs-monitor-dir also doesn't work
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, i don't think screensavers are ever coming back
<micahg> your best shot is probably xscreensaver
<micahg> but depending on how hard GNOME makes integration, it might not work
<bjsnider> or he could write his own screensaver app from scratch
<micahg> I tend to not encourage NIH thinking
<micahg> Xubuntu uses Xscreensaver
<bjsnider> i wonder if the latest source code would be easier to integrate than the one that's 5 versions out of date
<micahg> yeah, 5.20 is in the Debian git repo, I guess the maintainer is waiting for wheezy to release
 * micahg will see about getting that in raring
<gnomefreak> wheezy is debian experimental or beta?
<gnomefreak> micahg: your up late
<bjsnider> wheezy is testing
<bjsnider> not experimental or unstable per se
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> did Debian ever bring over Unity?
<sbivol> Hi, I have a strange issue on Kubuntu Raring - opening a magnet link renders the desktop unusable, with Xorg eating 100% CPU (sorry for cross-posting)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<MrChrisDruif> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going BluesKaj ?
<MrChrisDruif> Ugh, too many people with nicks starting with bl...
<BluesKaj> just fine thanks , MrChrisDruif , and how'ew you doing ?
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty good actually. Today wasn't as active as the last couple of days (we're on snow sport vacation in Germany)
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, skiing ? ..I miss it , but my knees won't let me ski anymore :(
<MrChrisDruif> Damn, that's awful. But snowboarding actually for me =)
<BluesKaj> by the time 'boarding caught on my skiing days were already history ..it's been 25 yrs , and i'm too old to start over anyway
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, you're a lot older then I imagined ^_^
<BluesKaj> yup , been retired for 14 yrs
<MrChrisDruif> Now you've made me really curious about your age O.o
<BluesKaj> I'm 69
<BluesKaj> what's the gnome /unity equivalent to system settings>startup&shutdown on KDE ?
<MrChrisDruif> Startup and shutdown? If you tell me what it does precisely I might be able to tell you.
<BluesKaj> one can add scripts  and apps  to start apps/daemons  at startup , like dropbox  for example
<BluesKaj> one has to add a script dropboxd to startup and shutdown to load the app and daemon sometime in the boot process
<BluesKaj> on kde
<BluesKaj> there's a guy in #ubuntu who's dropbox daemon just keeps dying
<BluesKaj> I haven't run gnome/unity in along time
<BluesKaj> maybe I should add the ubuntu-desktop as an option , but i don't need all the gtk apps which will dupe what I already have
<BluesKaj> or just stop trying to help on #ubuntu ...it' s becoming more difficult since unity was introduced
<MrChrisDruif> I should know this.
<MrChrisDruif> In Gnome it's Alt+F2 then gnome-session-properties
<MrChrisDruif> Not sure for Unity (haven't run THAT in about a year already)
<BluesKaj> thanks , MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> No prob.
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, it's not biggie , just an icon that's acting up , dropbox seens to work ok for him
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear =)
<BluesKaj> dropbox on kde is a little trickier , but it's solid once installed
<MrChrisDruif> Dropbox is super simple on gnome
<MrChrisDruif> Fedora or Ubuntu, both are just a few clicks away from installing.
<BluesKaj> on kde , one has to add the daemon to the startup sequence , which the install procedure doesn't do for some reason
<BluesKaj> the install procedure is quite simple now , just that one little step that hasn't been written
<Walther> Hi again! It seems compiz doesn't function anymore as intended - i lost my virtual desktops
<Walther> Anyone else with this issue?
<Walther> Also, it seems like I have subpixel smoothing wrong or something if I run compiz --replace &
<FernandoMiguel> where did the multi desktop go?
<FernandoMiguel> I seem to only have one now :S
<FernandoMiguel> some how, I've been reduced to 1x1 instead of the stock 2x2 :S
<jbicha> FernandoMiguel: System Settings>Appearance>Behavior
<jbicha> stock *is* 1x1 now
<FernandoMiguel> jbicha:  went with compiz :)
<FernandoMiguel> oh is it?
<FernandoMiguel> what's the rational for the change?
<jbicha> bug 868423, it's too confusing for people not expecting it and it's really a power user feature
<ubottu> bug 868423 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Workspace switcher should not be in the Launcher by default" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868423
<FernandoMiguel> LOLOLOL
<FernandoMiguel> oh come on....
<FernandoMiguel> even windows 7 has 2 desktops
<FernandoMiguel> OSx had them for ever
<FernandoMiguel> and every mobile OS has them
<jbicha> windows 7 does not
<FernandoMiguel> it has two
<FernandoMiguel> click on the bottom corner
<jbicha> that's just "show desktop"
<FernandoMiguel> from the little use I gave it , it allowed me to have two set of apps open and switch between them
<jbicha> android doesn't have workspaces, it has all apps fullscreen with the ability to switch between them
<FernandoMiguel> true
<FernandoMiguel> still....
<FernandoMiguel> confusing? :S
<jbicha> at least they made an easy button to turn workspaces back on
<jbicha> it's confusing if you accidently click the workspace switcher (or even worse, accidently hit the key combination that makes all your apps disappear)
<FernandoMiguel> jbicha: they did? even with your instructions, I can't find it :S
<jbicha> personally I don't use workspaces as the cost/benefit ratio is too high for me so far ;)
<FernandoMiguel> at work, I had two LCDs and 4 workspaces. all full
<FernandoMiguel> AFAIK clicking on the launcher bar will make you jump to the workspace that has the app open
<FernandoMiguel> unless it's chrome and the window is minimized... in that case good luck getting it back
<jbicha> FernandoMiguel: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-13-04-adds-new-launcher-options
<FernandoMiguel> I should file that bug too :|
<jbicha> Unity has too much junk in the launcher by default, I'm glad that there's one less item there
<FernandoMiguel> I don't have the apperance menu :\
<jbicha> FernandoMiguel: install gnome-control-center-unity
<jbicha> that's new for raring
<FernandoMiguel> shouldn't ubuntu-desktop metapackage pull that?
<jbicha> FernandoMiguel: unity recommends it
<FernandoMiguel> what's the *proper* way to drag icons on the launcher?
<FernandoMiguel> I seem to be able to do it sometimes
<FernandoMiguel> $ apt-cache policy unity
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: 6.12.0daily13.01.25.1-0ubuntu1
<FunnyLookinHat> Is anyone else experiencing an issue with Middleclick + Alt + Drag to resize windows?  Mine doesn't seem to grab the right window for focus about 1/2 the time... but I also got a new mouse so I'm not sure if the issues are related.
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-29
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 1  starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Walther> Hello folks! It seems an update has broken my compiz - I can't switch between virtual desktops at all.
<jbicha> Walther: try System Settings>Appearance>Behavior to reactive workspaces
<Walther> jbicha: weird, was it *disabled by default* in some update?
<jbicha> yes, bug 868423
<ubottu> bug 868423 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Workspace switcher should not be in the Launcher by default" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868423
<Walther> huh? O_o
<Walther> ...quite a major feature to be removed, in my opinion
<Walther> So, did I get it right - from 13.04 onwards, no workspaces by default?
<jbicha> yes but there's an easy button to add it back for those that use that feature (most people don't)
<Walther> Wow. I kinda can understand the reasoning behind it, but I'm also pretty sure this will invoke *big* flamewars among the less tolerant
<Walther> multiple workspaces/desktops has always been a major selling point in linuxes for me, compared to windows. Of course, nto the biggest nor the only one
<jbicha> it's that the biggest thing people are flaming us for, I'm happy ;)
<Walther> hehe
<Walther> But yeah- I can't survive with only 4 desktops either - I always add 3x3 from ccsm :P
<Walther> But yeah, I don't like alt-tabbing
<MikeRL> Hmm.... I've reported a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1102660 but the problem is I'm not sure if the bug relates to the kernel or Xorg.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1102660 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Raring Hard Freezes with AMD Driver" [Undecided,New]
<MikeRL> Is there anyone that can make sense of the log filess?
<MikeRL> Sorry for crap spelling.
<MikeRL> It seems there is no bug supervisor for Xorg, so I figured I should ask to see if I can speed it along by categorizing the bug properly.
<MikeRL> On raring, that is.
<MikeRL> I know it's in development, yes, but I've used development Ubuntu versions before (I have two computers, so might as well use one to hunt bugs). But I haven't had the misfortune of having it tank on me without an error before, so I may need some guidance directing the bug to the right people.
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> is today a good day to upgrade to raring?
<jbicha> AlanBell: probably, I upgraded a computer this weekend and it was fine, the -proposed staging really helps installability
 * AlanBell hits the button
<AlanBell> huh, it didn't disable PPAs and rolled back
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here able to play mp3 streams in Rhythmbox? I can only get ogg to work...  works in VLC though so I know the stream is good.
<FunnyLookinHat> This is what I'm trying: http://audio.misproductions.com:9030
<jbicha> AlanBell: weird, I used sudo do-release-upgrade -d but update-manager should work too
<AlanBell> I removed them from sources.list.d and it is going fine now
<AlanBell> 1622MB to download, 22 minutes on your connection \o/
<IdleOne> AlanBell: i got you beat
<IdleOne> 1,014 M. This download will take
<IdleOne> about 14 minutes with your connection
<AlanBell> I should have plugged into a wired connection :)
 * AlanBell is on raring
<jrgifford> AlanBell: welcome to the club!
<AlanBell> terminal is a bit see through, but other than that it all works as before
<AlanBell> some corruption in the gnome-shell overview mode
<jrgifford> yeah, i kind of like the new terminal option.
<IdleOne> time for a reboot.
<IdleOne> WOW! The login screen is beautiful on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> it's cool looking and about time too , IdleOne :)
<yofel_> it's almost beautiful, we need to do something about the background rendering. It's different from ksplashx and looks a bit choppy (missing antialiasing or so)
<TLoT> when's feature freeze?
<yofel_> !schedule
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<yofel_> March 7th
<TLoT> yofel: when's the final date for debian syncs to universe for raring to be processed?  feature freeze?
<yofel> DebianImportFreeze is the end of the automatic syncs, after that you can request syncs yourself which will be processed until feature freeze
<yofel> (or till final freeze if you can get a freeze exception)
<TLoT> its a manual sync (from Experimental) hence my just needing the final date.
<TLoT> thanks :)
 * TLoT is a tad annoyed at Debian that sid's partially frozen :P
<yofel> well, even they need a feature freeze sometimes ^^
<TLoT> speaking of debian (and I know its partly offtopic), did they release yet?
<yofel> not that I know of
<lunarjar> Hi, I'm planning to move to 13.04. Can I use the daily and the just will have to update through repos, or will I have to rsync a new daily everytime I want to update?
<yofel> you can just update using the repository after installing 13.04
<lunarjar> oh cool
<lunarjar> I heard 13.04 is quite stable right? For daily use?
<yofel> I can only talk about Kubuntu, which is usable
<FernandoMiguel> (29-01-2013 23:17:06) QuLogic: does ubuntu 13 use gtk3 yet?
<FernandoMiguel> anyone knows?
<TheLordOfTime> FernandoMiguel, as an aside, you may want to refrain from cross-posting across channels ;)
<FernandoMiguel> TheLordOfTime: I'm aware of it.. and I do avoid it
<FernandoMiguel> I don't like it either
<TheLordOfTime> FernandoMiguel, when you ask a question you may have to wait 10, 20, sometimes 40 minutes to get an answer.  usually answers are fast
<TheLordOfTime> unless nobody knows
<TheLordOfTime> in which case you wait
<FernandoMiguel> and waiting I am
<FernandoMiguel> which is the package for gconftool-2 ?
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-30
<bandit-led> any work arounds for initramfs kmod error bug 1073062
<ubottu> bug 1073062 in kmod (Ubuntu) "modprobe: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073062
<Guest92538> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1102660 I am having frequent hard lock ups on Raring with the latest updates. Can someone look at the logs and see if this is kernel or Xorg related? Thanks!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1102660 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Raring Hard Freezes with AMD Driver" [Undecided,New]
<MikeRL> Anyone available for assistance? Take your time.
<TheLordOfTime> MikeRL, you should just post your question in channel rather than depend on one person to help you.
<TheLordOfTime> and then wait once you've asked.
<MikeRL> Oops sorry.
<MikeRL> So,how do I post the question in the channel?
<TheLordOfTime> just like you asked a question now :P
<TheLordOfTime> you just ask your question and then hit enter and wait
<MikeRL> OK. How long should I give it? Half hour? Hour?
<MikeRL> I know I can set the IRC client to make a noise when a response happens.
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1102660
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1102660 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Raring Hard Freezes with AMD Driver" [Undecided,New]
<MikeRL> This is what I'm talking about. I am having frequent hard lock ups on Raring with the latest updates. Can someone look at the logs and see if this is kernel or Xorg related? Any help is appreciated.
<serp_> sup
<kittenmittens> hello ubuntu 12.4 and 12.10 hate me, is it possible that 12 will work better?
<kittenmittens> 13**
<TheLordOfTime> kittenmittens, define "hate you"
<bjsnider> operating systems don't have emotions
<bjsnider> yet
<serp_> not other than hatred
<kittenmittens> 12 .10 on my pc crashes after i install and will never start agaian.. i have to reinstall
<kittenmittens> and on my laptop i get a read only filesystem error on 12.04 , after updating
<kittenmittens> ive spent weeks trying to fix, asking for help and ect, hardware is overconfirmed fine, and download and installed via usb and cd too many times
<kittenmittens> so ya, they hate me
<kittenmittens> sooo?
<kittenmittens> how do i install 13.04
<turgay> kittenmittens:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  13.04 daily builds
<kittenmittens> awww, just watched the last episode of the guild and it made me cry
<baronos> Guys, let's remove rhythmbox  for a stupid design in the next release, and include  deadbeef example?
<gnomefreak> baronos: you need to file a wish list bug.file the bug and i will mark it as wishlist if you cant
<gnomefreak> but i doubt it will happen at this time though
<gnomefreak> anyone else getting a seahorse dialog box to type in password once loged into gnome? i have it set up to skip login screen
<kittenmittens> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fP4emqw7O4
<gnomefreak> kittenmittens: please keep this channel for suppport on Ubuntu13.04, please join #ubuntu-offtopic to post non-support convo
<gnomefreak> how do i get the window controls on the right hand side of window. the t~fix for 12.10 doesnt work in 13.04
<amoma> instal debian
<xkernel> is there a channel for Ubuntu development support?
<yofel> xkernel: define development support?
<yofel> #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu usually
<xkernel> yofel, for building packages, solving ubuntu code bugs etc..
<yofel> xkernel: -motu usually, though there's #ubuntu-packaging for packaging help too
<xkernel> thanks yofel
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dholbach> Day 2 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starts in 22 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Tribaal> hi all! startx dies for me at startup since last upgrade - what can I do to help?
<Tribaal> soory, I mean since http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589997/
<BluesKaj> Tribaal, you used sudo I hope ..do you get any erroros when starting X ?
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: unfortunately yes, and let me dig for the logs
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1590073/
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: that means lightdm does not start on boot
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: I get  a symbol lookup error in x-0-greeter.log, but that's the only suspicious thing in the lightdm logs
<BluesKaj> Tribaal, yeah , have you tried thr nomodeset option in the grub line after "quiet splash " ?
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: not yet - trying
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: exact same (after a sudo update-grub of course)
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: I get the Ubuntu loading screen - but not the login
<BluesKaj> Tribaal, can you get to tty ?
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: yes
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: network is up, everything seems fine except for the absence of X :)
<BluesKaj> ok , what graphics card and driver? , glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: glxinfo can't open the display
<BluesKaj> you may have to install mesa-utils for that command to give you any info
<Tribaal> I get, precisely: "Error: unable to open display"
<Tribaal> Graphics car is an intel HD 4000
<Tribaal> s/car/card/
<Tribaal> Ah well maybe it's just time for me to reinstall
<BluesKaj> Tribaal, sudo modprobe i915 ..if there's no output then the driver loaded
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: it is
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: (no output)
<BluesKaj> ok try startx
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: I get the same output as before
<BluesKaj> Tribaal, hqave you done an update/upgrade lately ?
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: it booted fine, then I updated: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589997/ then it stopped starting it at boot
<BluesKaj> bummer :(
<BluesKaj> I have to go for a few mins ...bbl
<Tribaal> BluesKaj: is there such athing as xdiagnose for the command line?
<mibofra_smart> hi
<mibofra_smart> After today upadate , I can't start lightdm . If try with lightdm-session , the error this time is : "x-session-manager: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgdk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: wl_registry_interface
<mibofra_smart> what should I do ?
<Tribaal> mibofra_smart: ohh so I'm not alone :)
<Tribaal> mibofra_smart: intel graphics card as well?
<mibofra_smart> yes :D .
<Tribaal> mibofra_smart: where do you see the error? What log file?
<mibofra_smart> but I've had this problem with natty , oneiric , precise and quantal dev branch ; but now I can't fix it XD .
<Tribaal> mibofra_smart: did you open a bug repot already or should I?
<mibofra_smart> I saw the error with : sudo lightdm-session command .
<mibofra_smart> Tribal: have you got the same problem :)) ?
<mibofra_smart> *Tribaal
<Tribaal> mibofra_smart: yes, same problem
<mibofra_smart> so we can't solve :D ?
<Tribaal> mibofra_smart: I don't know. I will open a bug first
<mibofra_smart> I think so too .
<Tribaal> ok, I opened a bug for that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1110645
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1110645 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm-session fails with x-session-manager: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: wl_registry_interface" [Undecided,New]
<Tribaal> mibofra_smart: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1110645
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1110645 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm-session fails with x-session-manager: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: wl_registry_interface" [Undecided,New]
<Tribaal> mibofra_smart: if you feel you should chip in :) Maybe you should +1 it ("this bug affects me too")
<mibofra_smart> Tribaal : I know that :) .
<Tribaal> mibofra_smart: sure - just making sure :)
<mibofra_smart> :) ok .
<mibofra_smart> Tribaal: the link of the bug onto the launchpad ?
<Tribaal> mibofra_smart: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1110645
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1110645 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm-session fails with x-session-manager: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: wl_registry_interface" [Low,Invalid]
<mibofra_smart> thanks :)
<Tribaal> hum invalid
<Tribaal> oh maybe it's due to the qt5 ppa
<Tribaal> mibofra_smart: did you install the ubuntu phone SDK by any chance?
<mibofra_smart> I've installed it . But a minute , your machine is a 64bit ; my machine is a 32bit
<mibofra_smart> .
<Tribaal> mibofra_smart: probably doesn't make a difference - the libgdk version we both have is different from the one vanilla Ubuntu expects
<mibofra_smart> yes , I know . Maybe I've to try to install the vanilla one .
<mibofra_smart> I've x edgers team ppa :D .
<Tribaal> mibofra_smart: downgrading libwayland0 to 1.0.3-0ubuntu2 saolved the lightdm problem for me (but apparently I need more stuff downgraded)
<mibofra_smart> Tribaal: Me too :) .
<mibofra_smart> yes , downgraded lightdm-* packages too .
<Tribaal> mibofa_smart: did that fix the problem for you?
<em> do any of you know if ubuntu 12.04 is the LTS server?
<Ben64> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<em> thanks
<em> Ben64: what version of python is in 12.04 server?
<TheLordOfTime> !info python 12.04
<ubottu> '12.04' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<yofel> em: 2.7.3 and 3.2.3
<TheLordOfTime> !info python precise
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.3-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 658 kB
<Ben64> em: join #ubuntu for 12.04
<TheLordOfTime> its default 2.7.3 though i think
<Ben64> this is for 13.04
<TheLordOfTime> and /join #ubuntu for 12.04 as Ben said
<em> Unfortunately I cannot join #ubuntu
<em> yofel: so thanks :)
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-31
<laurus> How do I connect a Nexus 7 running Ubuntu to my Ubuntu computer via USB cable?
<coz_> hey guys
<gnomefreak> i love ctrl+page up/page down :)
<gnomefreak> anyone here? i need a hand with seahorse it is really annoying the crap out of me. I use auto login and seahorse asks for my password for some dumb reason. anyone else seeing this?
<TheLordOfTime> anything that accesses the gnome keyring'll require your PW to unlock it if you autologin
<TheLordOfTime> gnomefreak:  ^
<TheLordOfTime> that's been that way since a while now
<gnomefreak> *-gtk needs to be rebuilt i hope soon
<gnomefreak> TheLordOfTime: last release i was able to get it to stop but it seems i lost the choice or i wasnt looking in the right spot
<TheLordOfTime> gnomefreak:  last release i gave up trying to get it to stop
<gnomefreak> it happens every new release for a while now, i say last 4 or so dev cycle
<gnomefreak> hell even the window controls cant be moved to right hand side any longer
<gnomefreak> i get this feeling im not going to be sleeping again. tonight will = day/night #3 i slept for like an hour or 2 in last 3 days
<gnomefreak> i guess i have a few bugs to report
<gnomefreak> now ii just need to figure out what the other bug was
<odt> hey, is there a known issue with cifs mounts on raring with 3.8 kernel? always returns CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22 in kern.log
<odt> i can list the share fine with smbclient
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<odt> my cifs mount succeeded with -o guest,sec=ntlm without sec=ntlm it gave error -22 which isnt a sane error in this case Id say
<odt> mount.cifs says sec=ntlm Use NTLM password hashing (default)
<odt> can anyone file this?
<Tribaal> hi all
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 starts in 14 minutes in #ubuntu-classrom
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<ironhalik> Considering the current stage of development, raring works surprisingly well for me
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else here unable to load Steam?  All of a sudden yesterday, Steam will not load for me...  getting this beauty: /home/funnylookinhat/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: line 403:  5980 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) $STEAM_DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$PLATFORM/$STEAMEXE" "$@"
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok - X has crashed on me multiple times today... but I can't report it... every time I click through the apport screens to report the crash, it crashes again... usually when trying to determine the trace or include the display files
<FunnyLookinHat> Any suggestions?  I'd love to be able to supply a valid report.
<FunnyLookinHat> heh...
<MrChrisDruif> FunnyLookinHat; did you try reporting it through the website? Maybe from a different system? And include the files later?
<FunnyLookinHat> MrChrisDruif, I wasn't sure which files to include, or what exactly to put in the report... I usually just let apport do it all for me.
<MrChrisDruif> =')
<FunnyLookinHat> However - I believe it was an xorg-edgers issue - I've purged the PPA and issue has gone away  :)
<MrChrisDruif> Seems legit...
<FunnyLookinHat> The beauty of apport - for those of us who want to help but don't have the time to dive through log files... hahha
<MrChrisDruif> ;-)
<yofel> FunnyLookinHat: note that you could use apport-cli to file a bug from a tty if you don't have X. Or you install openssh-server and file the bug by running apport-cli over ssh from another system
<yofel> FunnyLookinHat: btw, you're not the only one without a functional Steam. I haven't yet debugged it though
<FunnyLookinHat> yofel, The problem is that - in reporting the bug for X - it was crashing X again... losing my progress.  Is there a way to look up a previous crash and report a bug for that via apport-cli ?
<yofel> the crash information is stored in /var/crash/, so you can simply run apport-cli on the .crash file in there
<FunnyLookinHat> yofel, it's a bad update - you can get around it with the following:  ~$ STEAM_RUNTIME=0 steam
<yofel> oh, yay, thanks :)
<FunnyLookinHat> no problem  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> here's a related thread in case you want to bump it...  :)   http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/864958435885593880/
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1102660
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1102660 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Raring Hard Freezes with AMD Driver" [Undecided,New]
<MikeRL> Can someone help me see if this is a bug with X or the kernel?
<MikeRL> Help is appreciated. Thanks. By the way, you may need to look at the log files.
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-01
<BarkingFish> evening guys. Anyone know how to downgrade Firefox please? I'm on 19.0 and a very important plugin I use has ceased working.  I'm asking here cause I'm beta testing raring and I'm sure I'm not the only one who's probably asked something similar :)
<vivid> BarkingFish: if theres another version in the repos you can force it.  try 'apt-cache policy firefox'
<vivid> then 'sudo apt-get install firefox=<version you want>' if its available
<BarkingFish> ok, thanks :)
<vivid> otherwise, pull a package from quantal at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<BarkingFish> there isn't another version in the cache - we had 18.0 prior to this, i thought it might have been left somewhere - but no.
<vivid> follow the link, download what you want and 'sudo dpkg -i <package>'
<vivid> may have to use synaptic to lock the version, cant recall how to do that via cli
<BarkingFish> ok, thanks :)
<MikeRL> Can anyone assist me with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1102660
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1102660 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Raring Hard Freezes with AMD Driver" [Undecided,New]
<edve> hi people
<coz_> well I am definitly liking this 13.04 far better than the 12.xx versions :)
<BarkingFish> I'm sort of enjoying 13.04, were it not for the fact that for the first time - my wireless adapter has its very own driver instead of me using ndiswrapper.  The very first set of updates on 3.8.0-1-generic broke the driver and it hasn't worked in 3 kernels :(
<coz_> ooo
<BarkingFish> i have a usb adapter which uses atheros' ar5523 driver - and the 3.8.0 series are the first place its had native support
<coz_> BarkingFish,  havent tried for wireless yet, was thinking of installing it on my nexux7 to give it a try though
<BarkingFish> i'm having to run raring back on 3.5.0-22 until that's fixed
<coz_> understood ,, I'm sure it will be fixed
<BarkingFish> it wouldn't be so bad if ndiswrapper would build on 3.8.0-*-generic (1,2, and 3) all are broken though
<BarkingFish> the dkms module simply won't build, so i'm buggered from both ends :(
<coz_> BarkingFish,  well the only upside is it is not released yet,, so there is time for these fixes,.,.,yes?
<bjsnider> BarkingFish, given that those dongles are so cheap i'd just buy a different one
<bjsnider> the asus usb-n13 for example
<bjsnider> that one has dual-band with 5 ghz
<BarkingFish> bjsnider, i don't believe in replacing stuff which still works :)
<BarkingFish> i'm using it right now
<bjsnider> there's "works" and then there's "well-supported in linux"
<BarkingFish> bjsnider, regardless - it's "worked" and kept me on the internet in linux for over 8 years
<BarkingFish> what annoyed me was the native driver "worked" perfectly for 7 hours - one set of updates borked it.
<bjsnider> personally i get itchy if technology is older than 6 months
<BarkingFish> the problem with beta testing is you fix one thing, something else breaks, you fix that, something else breaks, etc ad inf.
<BarkingFish> sorry btw, something went wrong with my SSL :P
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1102660
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1102660 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Raring Hard Freezes with AMD Driver" [Undecided,New]
<MikeRL> Help please seeing if this is a bug with the kernel or X?
<IdleOne> should I be concerned with
<IdleOne> modprobe: ../tools/modprobe.c:550: print_action: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed.
<IdleOne> Aborted (core dumped)
<IdleOne> ?
<rye> gwibber daemon became crazy - write(2, "\n(process:2959): dee-CRITICAL **: dee_model_is_last: assertion `DEE_IS_MODEL (self)' failed\n", 92) = 92
<drhalan> hey guys
<drhalan> why is eclipse still at version 3.8?
<BluesKaj> HI all
<MrChrisDruif> Hi BluesKaj =)
<BluesKaj> hey MrChrisDruif
<tlan> hi. I'm running xubuntu 13.04 and it does not save my wallpaper
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-02
<BarkingFish> good morning :)  would someone please be kind enough to remind me how to pin a package so that apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade it please? I need it held back cause the next version up breaks things i need :)
<BarkingFish> nvm, i've discovered i don't need to pin them :) apparently, and for someone who's been on here for almost 3 years, this is bad - i just learned synaptic can lock a version so it won't get upgraded :)
<yofel> BarkingFish: see apt_preferences manpage, putting something like this into the preferences file would work: http://paste.kde.org/663380
 * yofel wonders how synaptic holds them back
<yofel> I've found anything besides apt pins to be somewhat unreliable in the past. Maybe it's better today
<BarkingFish> yofel - i have no idea how synaptic holds back.  i just found the entry when you click a package and hit the package menu, there's an entry "Lock version"
<BarkingFish> i just tried it, ran the dist upgrade, and it's left firefox alone
<yofel> yeah, not sure how that works. maybe it tells dpkg to hold it back
<BarkingFish> even so, the new kernel is still having trouble :(  ndiswrapper still won't build on it
<BarkingFish> I'm dying to find out what's gone wrong between 3.5.0-22-generic and 3.8.0-4-generic
<BarkingFish> or even 3.8.0-1 - which is where ndiswrapper started failing again.
<BarkingFish> i can't properly beta test raring without all the bits work as needed, and for that I either need the 3.8.0 kernels to work, and the ar5523 driver or ndiswrapper to function/build/do something which looks promising
<BarkingFish> i'll get the dkms log from the ndiswrapper build, paste it up and then do my system restart, catch you on the way back
<yofel> BarkingFish: I took a quick glance on that, needs ndiswrapper fixed. Some of the API it uses was removed it seems
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1599053 - build log from ndiswrapper 1.58~rc1
<BarkingFish> ok, yofel - it's a shame the ar5523 driver broke so quickly on the first round of updates to 3.8.0-1, i was as happy as a pig in a turnip shed when that launched :)
<yofel> BarkingFish: this commit breaks it: http://paste.kde.org/663386
<yofel> hm
<yofel> did you file a bug about ar5523?
<BarkingFish> i can't find it on launchpad. I wonder if it's come from upstream via linux-wireless or kernel
<yofel> what? ar5523?
<yofel> that's part of the kernel
<yofel> linux-image-extra-3.8.0-3-generic: /lib/modules/3.8.0-3-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ar5523/ar5523.ko
<BarkingFish> i'll paste the dmesg up from that and show you what it does too :)
<BarkingFish> ah. so bug reports would go to...kernel.org or to launchpad?
<yofel> first launchpad, then upstream I guess
<BarkingFish> you'll have to excuse me if I'm extra stupid tonight, i'm tired and it's late.
<yofel> nah, same for me, I'm off shortly
<BarkingFish> I'll file one there - i have to boot into the new kernel and get a dmesg from it first, then come back to the current one and pastebin it
<yofel> for kernel.org try the mailine kernel first, latest would be http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8-rc6-raring/
<IdleOne> report it to launchpad and if needed the ubuntu maintainer will forward upstream
<yofel> you'll need the one all package and the ones for your arch
<BarkingFish> upshot is, it moans about being unable to probe the device, error -110, and complains of an error -2 on RX urb
<BarkingFish> what the hell that means, I have no idea, it doesn't work though :(
<BarkingFish> anyhow, i'm getting bugged for a system restart from the kernel upgrade i just did, so I'll be back in a while :)
<BarkingFish> see you soon
<BarkingFish> morning again :)  right... yofel -this is the pastebin of my dmesg where the ar5523 module is trying to load... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1599083 :)
<BarkingFish> the issue starts when cfg80211 goes in at [15.422489
<yofel> file a bug, I'm clueless what's wrong there
<yofel> and the driver code doesn't seem to have had a change since november (at least upstream)
<BarkingFish> okies, i'll stick in launchpad.
<yofel> use ubuntu-bug linux
<yofel> that'll add the relevant logs
<yofel> now I'm off to bed before I fall asleep on the keyboard
<yofel> good night
<BarkingFish> ok then
<BarkingFish> okies, goodnight :)
<BarkingFish> sleep well
<BarkingFish> incidentally, don't i need to be in that kernel to get the right info?
<BarkingFish> yay. whole bug now filed - i hope it helps, god knows I hope it does :)  I've made a right pig's ear of it.
<BarkingFish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1113048
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1113048 in linux (Ubuntu) "ar5523 driver fails to activate device (129B:160C)" [Undecided,New]
<smallfoot-> Why raring have Chromium 22, when Windows have Chrome 24?
<bazhang> !find chromium
<ubottu> Found: chromium-browser, chromium-browser-dbg, chromium-browser-l10n, chromium-bsu, chromium-bsu-data, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-dbg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra-dbg, unity-chromium-extension (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<bazhang> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 22.0.1229.94~r161065-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 23415 kB, installed size 85928 kB
<bazhang> smallfoot-, why is that important
<smallfoot-> bazhang, Chromium 22 is old and contains security vulnerabilities that were fixed in Chromium 24
<bazhang> smallfoot-, then it will be updated if these "security vulnerabilities" are serious enough to warrant it. be patient. It's a development version of Ubuntu, so bug testing and fixing is the order of the day, not version chasing
<smallfoot-> bazhang, but 12.04 LTS and 12.10 stable also contain the old insecure version
<smallfoot-> and its been insecure for months, since it doesn't even have Chromium 23
<bazhang> !bugs | smallfoot- so file one
<ubottu> smallfoot- so file one: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, did you want actual change? or just to complain about it
<smallfoot-> I don't think Ubuntu devs will care to fix it, so I mailed the Debian maintainers, I hope they fix it and Ubuntu resync
<smallfoot-> I dont know
<bazhang> smallfoot-, ...
<bazhang> then FIle a bug
<smallfoot-> oki
<smallfoot-> How can I know which files are on the default install, but not on my system?
<smallfoot-> I mean which packages
<bazhang> http://google-chrome.en.uptodown.com/ubuntu  smallfoot- you seem to be misinformed about Chrome 24 not being available for Ubuntu
<smallfoot-> oh, i just saw it wasnt in the official repo
<bazhang> thats because Chrome is Never in the ubuntu repos
<smallfoot-> so now i have to get it from a third-party unofficial site which might be shady and not trusty
<bazhang> what!
<smallfoot-> yeah, I don't know what uptodown.com is
<smallfoot-> it surerly isnt ubuntu.com
<smallfoot-> I believe Chrome is always in Ubuntu universe repo
<bazhang> smallfoot-, ok. you got the wrong channel then. this is NOT the complaints/rants channel, as you have been told many many times
<bazhang> Chromium and chrome are distinct items.
<smallfoot-> I meant Chromium, it was you who mentioned Chrome which confused me
<bazhang> <smallfoot-> Why raring have Chromium 22, when Windows have Chrome 24?
<smallfoot-> then you linked me to a website about Chrome, when I asked about Chromium
<bazhang> no that was YOU
<smallfoot-> Yes, but Chromium should the same version as Chrome ,because Chrome is the stable version
<smallfoot-> Chromium 25 and 26 exist too, but Chrome uses version 24 because that is the stable version
<bazhang> so file a bug...
<smallfoot-> so Ubuntu should have Chromium 24, not old 22 or new 24 beta or 25 dev
<bjsnider> there's a manpower shortage on chromium
<smallfoot-> bjsnider, oh I see, I thought it was a popular browser
<bjsnider> the build scripts are very complex, and the entire chromium linux distro has to be downloaded just to build the browser. it's not easy
<smallfoot-> wow
<bjsnider> all of the work used to be done by one guy, and he quit
<smallfoot-> oh :s
<bjsnider> last i checked canonical is looking for something like 3 chromium developers
<bjsnider> but those jobs have been up there years
<smallfoot-> oh, I see
<bjsnider> it's hard to get anybody away from google, because they're, you know, a good employer and whatnot
<smallfoot-> Is it possible to get Alex Shkop to help out?
<bjsnider> so i think a lot of chromium users have switched to chrome
<smallfoot-> How about get a volunteer?
<smallfoot-> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/new-chromium-stable-and-development.html
<bjsnider> also i think there was a hard drive space problem at one point
<bjsnider> maybe still is
<smallfoot-> Chris Coulson is the guy who quit?
<bjsnider> no
<smallfoot-> Okay, I mailed Alex Shkop and asked him to apply to join the Chromium team
<bjsnider> i tried to volunteer myself, but the builds were so large and resource-intensive that they wouldn't finish on my computer at the time
<smallfoot-> and I mailed the Chromium team and asked them to invite Alex Shkop
<bjsnider> who is that?
<smallfoot-> Alex Shkop is the guy who maintains a Chromium PPA
<smallfoot-> https://launchpad.net/~a-v-shkop
<bjsnider> well, i think they'd be happy to accept help
<smallfoot-> https://launchpad.net/~a-v-shkop/+archive/chromium
<smallfoot-> https://launchpad.net/~a-v-shkop/+archive/chromium-dev
<smallfoot-> I hope so
<bjsnider> given the size of the source tarballs it would be hard for anybody to have a chromium ppa
<smallfoot-> your computer wouldn't finish on time, does it need finish so fast?
<smallfoot-> Cant you just wait some extra time and still be done with it?
<bjsnider> the builds would fail for lack of resources, ie. ram
<smallfoot-> I see
<smallfoot-> but RAM is dead cheap, go buy some more
<bjsnider> i'm satisfied with chrome at the moment
<bjsnider> i have other things to do
<smallfoot-> I see
<bjsnider> the build scripts are the most complicated i've seen
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> why aren't the PPA compiled for raring?
<bjsnider> 70+ lines for the rules file, when they're normally around 10 or less these days
<bjsnider> or was it 700 lines? i don't remember now
<smallfoot-> Is there any way to find out if there is a package included on the default install, that is not installed on my system?
<bjsnider> the default install is in the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, so you could reinstall that
<smallfoot-> any other way to find out?
<skp1> gwibber not refreshing
<skp1> no feed from facebook or twitter
<phunyguy> hey folks, was hoping I could get some advice on something, since phone support is coming, I have a Lenovo Thinkpad 2 tablet, with UEFI and Windows 8 pro.... I am just trying to get any kind of Ubuntu to boot from a liveUSB... I disabled secureboot in the bios, but there is no option to allow "legacy OS" to be installed. Am I boned?
<phunyguy> I should add, it is an Atom-based tablet, that is only 32bit
<phunyguy> ewps.. in case anyone was looking to answer, I had to restart to test the USB stick to make sure at least that was working on another laptop, before trying again on the tablet
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ironhalik> anyone noticed decreased performance on intel wifi cards?
<ironhalik> intel 6205 in my case
<phunyguy> ironhalik, how are you testing?  Fileshare transfers?
<ironhalik> phunyguy: I was running a ISP speedtest. Over ethernet I got 12mbps, over wifi, 3mbps
<ironhalik> but nvm,  currently disabling 802.11n fixed the issue
<ironhalik> not the perfect solution, but it works, and I don't do much heavy lifting over wifi
<phunyguy> ahh ok.
<wzssyqa> anyone is using nautilus-open-terminal on raring? Can it work correctly?
<wzssyqa> Can it set the path correctly?
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-03
<patrick__> I am new to development, and I am trying to boot up Ubuntu with testdrive for the first time. When I do, Ubuntu starts to boot, but then prints out the error message "BUG soft lockup..." Has anyone seen this before?
<test___> Hi
<coz_> hey guys, noticed , on t his dual monitor set up, the cursor edge resistance between  the two monitors... is there a way to reduce its effectiveness?
<coz_> I mean, when moving a window from one monitor to the other, the cursor gets "stuck" at the bezel edge of the mon itors,, grid kicks in, and it takes a good "swing" to actually get that window to the other monitor by passing the grid animation.
<coz_> actrually sometimes a real good  "slam"  to get it past  :)
<coz_> ah never mind,, I thiank I got it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shaneo1> hi guys, did an update the other day in 13.04, now I am unable to login, the nvidia splash screen flashs up 3 times but I can not get to lightdm, I entered recovery mode and remove nvidia, now I can get access only to tty 1, but when I try to restart lightdm, it returns to the blank screen with a flashing _ in the top left, noueuv display drivers not working either, any advise?  kernal is 3.5.0, although it mentions when I do an up
<shaneo1> if the nvidia drivers are in stalled and the blinking _ displays I can not ctrl-alt-f1 to tty
<shaneo1> can anyone assist with my login issue
<BluesKaj> shaneo1, try nomodeset in the grubline right after "quiet splash , highlight the ubuntu kernel in grub then use 'e' key edit
<shaneo1> ok  I will try that thanks
<shaneo1> no thats a no go, last line stays  *starting              [OK]  and thats it
<shaneo1> is there a log file I can look at to see what is breaking
<penguin42> shaneo1: if you can get to a ctrl-alt-f1 console there are a few
<shaneo1> yes I am there now
<penguin42>  /var/log/lightdm is a good place to look
<shaneo1> ok
<penguin42> also dmesg
<shaneo1> lightdm is empty
<penguin42> completely?
<shaneo1> yes
<penguin42> hmm curious
<shaneo1> last entry on dmesg is IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP: wlan0: Link is not ready
<shaneo1> im not using IPv6, using IPv4
<penguin42> don't worry about that, last message isn't necessarily important
<shaneo1> ok I needed to add lightdm.log
<shaneo1> failed to start greeter
<penguin42> note, it's not /var/log/lightdm.log, it's /var/log/lightdm that's a directory
<shaneo1> stopping display
<shaneo1> yes I get that :-)
<shaneo1> X server stopped
<penguin42> ok, what about x-0.log in there?
<shaneo1> removing x server auroity /var/run/lightdm/root/:0
<shaneo1> exiting with return value 1
<penguin42> not last line; can you pastebin the file
<shaneo1> not sure how I can from tty
<penguin42> pastebinit
<shaneo1> just installing it now
<shaneo1> ok lightdm.log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1604617/
<shaneo1> x-0.log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1604621/
<penguin42>  var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log   do you have that one?
<penguin42> hmm, the error setting MTRR doesn't look good
<shaneo1> greeter is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1604626/
<shaneo1> no i noticed that error ;-/
<shaneo1> I removed nvidia drivers so that I could tty
<penguin42> oh, the greeter symbol error looks the more important
<shaneo1> ok
<penguin42> shaneo1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1110645
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1110645 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm-session fails with x-session-manager: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: wl_registry_interface" [Low,Invalid]
<shaneo1> thanks I will take a look
<shaneo1> i did notice wayland as part of the update before this issue happened
<shaneo1> thanks penguin42, I will do what the bug suggests and get back
<BluesKaj> I had a similar issue , that's why I suggested nomodeset , which gave me access to the desktop with startx , but no lightdm greeter
<shaneo1> i have tried startx
<shaneo1> even installed gdm
<penguin42> right, but in this case it's not an X failure, it's the greeter
<shaneo1> no didn't seem to work for me, I just tried startx again and got the MTRR error show up
<penguin42> ok, is the greeter error still there though?
<shaneo1> yes
<shaneo1> i think I removed Xauthority ok, not sure how to downgrade the wayland lib though
<penguin42> shaneo1: Have you got the ppa installed that bug talks about?
<shaneo1> no i don't think so, I just have what raring changed
<shaneo1> when I upgraded
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> shaneo1: I'd delete the log file that moans about the bug, stop lightdm  and start it again and see if it comes back
<shaneo1> ok
<shaneo1> it comes back
<penguin42> not sure then, you could try changing greeter
<shaneo1> I will see if gdm works for me
<shaneo1> i have tried it before, thanks for your help, i have registered myself against this bug
<penguin42> it might get as far as letting you login and then fail at a guess
<shaneo1> yes it fails back at tty wuth the MTRR argument 22
<BluesKaj> wayland ..wth is wayland doing in the mix ?
<penguin42> now that one is an nvidia/kernel ism
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I think from that bug that the unity stuff is linked against it (presumably _can_ use it) but one of the libraries disagrees
<shaneo1> I have no idea what wayland is doing
<shaneo1> but i remember seeing it in the updates i did the other day, when it was all working, i assumed Canonical was moving over sometime soon
<BluesKaj> perhaps if wayland developement was more complete , we wouldn't have all these X problems
<shaneo1> As I have removed the nvidia drivers, i assume it cant see the default noveau drivers
<shaneo1> I agree
<shaneo1> I have wayland running as a service after doing ps -ef | grep wayland
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Well I assume it will take a long time to stabilise it as well
<BluesKaj> shaneo1,  check if xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is installed
<shaneo1> how should I do that, I don't think I removed it
<shaneo1> but i may have done to get nvidia drivers working
<BluesKaj> just tryt to install it at the tty
<shaneo1> ok
<shaneo1> simplist things are best
<shaneo1> already the new version
<shaneo1> wants me to remove python-xkit and screen-resolution-extra though
<shaneo1> im gonna try reinstalling nvidia-current and then reboot with nomodeset
<shaneo1> not tried that one yet
<BluesKaj> shaneo1, don't use nomodeset after installing nvidia-current ..we won't know what's breaking or we'll have to dsearch the logs , try nomodeset the install nvidia current if you can get to a desktop
<BluesKaj> then install nvidia-current
<shaneo1> im not able to get to tty with nvidia drivers installed
<shaneo1> or desktop
<shaneo1> blankscreen with flashing _ top left
<BluesKaj> well, then just try nomodeset first ...you need to have tty available
<penguin42> shaneo1: I'd suggest dropping back a kernel version, the mtrr stuff is a 3 way fight between bios, kernel and graphics stuff
<shaneo1> ok
<shaneo1> i see that from the on screen disco I just had lol
<shaneo1> started in recovery mode now, to remove nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> the nouveau driver seems to work ok if you just want a working desktop for now
<shaneo1> yes that will be fine, if I can get that working
<shaneo1> I might just do a fresh install as this is a mash up of 12.10 and 13.04
<shaneo1> thanks for your time guys
<elhoir> hello all
<elhoir> i have a problem at screen resolution with nouveau driver
<elhoir> i cant use 1280x1024 - screen goes off
<elhoir> it was working in ubuntu 12.10
<penguin42> but what res is working for you?
<elhoir> 124x768
<elhoir> its the res im using now
<elhoir> 1024x768 sorry
<penguin42> can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<elhoir> sure
<elhoir> http://pastebin.com/0TRnwPiQ
<elhoir> here it is
<elhoir> any idea?
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> that sees the 1280x1024 just fine
<penguin42> elhoir: can you pastebin the output of xrandr please
<elhoir> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/SrQqzb6M
<penguin42> hmm, well that says it can see it as well
<penguin42> ah, but your error is the screen goes off - not that it doesn't work
<penguin42> ah ok, hmm
<elhoir> goes in power save mode
<elhoir> so, stand-by
<elhoir> dunno why
<elhoir> and i cant restore it but pressing power button and rebooting
<elhoir> and when i reboot, screen is at 1024x768 again
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> elhoir: from a command line you could try   xrandr --output VGA-1 --mode 1280x1024     I suspect that will do the same thing, but it would be good to know?
<elhoir> if i dont answer in a short period of time, and i disconnect from IRC, you know the reason :)
<shaneo1> BlueKaj: I had disabled nouveau in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf I now have a different error, still have the silly lightdm error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1604913/ but now the x-0.log has changed http://paste.ubuntu.com/1604916/
<elhoir> penguin42, imhere
<elhoir> you saw :)
<elhoir> screen in stand-by mode again
<elhoir> i had to reboot
<penguin42> yeh
<shaneo1> with nomodeset I get the MTRR  invalid argument (22) again after typing startx in tty1
<elhoir> the thing is, login scren is at 1280x1024 i think
<penguin42> elhoir: I don't suppose you have another machine on your network do you that you can remotely logonto this one from?
<elhoir> and it changes to 1024x768 when logged in
<elhoir> penguin42, yes i have - a laptop
<elhoir> i can login via SSH
<penguin42> elhoir: So what I'd do is remotely login via ssh, then change to 1280x1024 and see if the machine is really still running and it's just the display that's dead
<penguin42> elhoir: You should be able to kill X off and restart it, but before you do see if there is anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or the kernel logs
<elhoir> penguin42, machine is up, i can confirm it
<elhoir> penguin42, i can power off machine using power off button, so machine is up :)
<penguin42> elhoir: OK, so see if you can see if there are any log information there
<penguin42> elhoir: you might be able to do a    export DISPLAY=:0.0  and use xrandr to switch back to 1024x768
<elhoir> penguin42, why is login screen at 1280x1024 and iot changes when logged int ? :(
<elhoir> logged in*
<penguin42> haha don't know
<penguin42> elhoir: You could look at /var/log/lightdm there are X logs in there from where lightdm starts X
<BluesKaj> shaneo1, my solution was drastic though ,  since 13.04 wouldn't install properly from the live dvd, I installed 12.10 and did a net upgrade to 13.04 ..it was my only way around the problem
<shaneo1> yes trying to use the livecd install for 13.04 is a bit hit and miss when installing ;-/
<elhoir> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/6zuWKgkY
<penguin42> elhoir: Yeh there should be an x-0.log in ther as well?
<elhoir> yeah im on it
<elhoir> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/wr1mHNxx
<elhoir> "resize called 1024 768" :(
<elhoir> where??
<penguin42> elhoir: Yeh that confuses me more
<elhoir> i have no Xorg.conf
<penguin42> you shouldn't need one
<elhoir> yeah, i mean, that could be the problem, but it isnt
<elhoir> res might be hardcoded in there, but i havent that file
<penguin42> yeh I'm out of ideas
<shaneo1> god I hate display driver issues lol
<penguin42> haha yeh
<elhoir> filling a bug report maybe?
<penguin42> elhoir: Yep
<elhoir> im on it
<elhoir> penguin42, done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/1114431
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1114431 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "screen goes stand-by if i choose 1280x1024 resolution" [Undecided,New]
<elhoir> penguin42, but i dont know if the bug is related to nouveau... i think nope....
<elhoir> ubottu, hey you are fast :)
<ubottu> elhoir: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elhoir> ouch
<penguin42> elhoir: hehe, it's probably nouveau
<penguin42> elhoir: I mean it knows the display can do 1280x1024, it's offering to switch it, and then dieing; you could try giving it a modeline and see if that works
<elhoir> penguin42, sorry i dont understand  "giving it a modeline"
<elhoir> im not english , im spanish :)
<penguin42> elhoir: A modeline is an explicit definition of all the parameters for the monitor/frequencies etc
<elhoir> and how can i do that
<elhoir> ?
<penguin42> it's rather tricky
<penguin42> elhoir: if you look in the man page for xrandr there is an example for doing (see the example that uses --newmode)
<elhoir> xrandr --newmode "1024x768" 63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768  771
<elhoir>               775 798 -hsync +vsync
<elhoir> this one?
<elhoir> bff.. .i dunno what values do i have to put in there ....
<penguin42> yeh, as I say it's rather tricky
<penguin42> elhoir: So the other thing you could do is if you still have your 12.10 install is to compare the stuff in it's /var/log/Xorg.0.log against the raring and see what changed
<elhoir> no i have no 12.10 install
<elhoir> i upgraded both desktop and laptop
<elhoir> :P
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> elhoir: The other thing is that xrandr seems tobe offering both 60hz and 75hz for the monitor; not sure which one it's using but it might be worth trying to figure out how to do the other
<elhoir> its using 75Hz according to monitor menu
<elhoir> in 1024x768
<penguin42> right but the xrandr output shows it's giving a choice of two for the 1280x1024 mode
<elhoir> ahm
<elhoir> i cant answer to that....
<penguin42> elhoir: You see the + next to the 60 I think that means it prefers the 60Hz but there is a faster available
<elhoir> aha
<elhoir> in the "screen" applet insinde gnome, 1024x768 is 4:3 while 1280x1024 is 5:4
<elhoir> it doesnt matter, itsnt it?
<penguin42> shouldn't
<elhoir> ok
<elhoir> so... what can i do? :(
<penguin42> elhoir: Try booting off a 12.10/12.04 live image and capture an xorg.0.log ?
<elhoir> ok i will, and i will attach output to the bug report
<BluesKaj> shaneo1_, how goes the kernel install ?
<shaneo1_> I have manually installed the kernel, have 3.0.8-4-generic now, but still have the same login issue... damn
<shaneo1_> lol
<shaneo1_> a lot of blood sweat and tears
<shaneo1_> but i must be getting somewhere as I can no longer install nvidia-current, says it depends on nvidia-304
<shaneo1_> so im guessing something is locking up the x.org
<BluesKaj> oh , dump the xorg if it's interfering m, then run nvidia-xconfig after you get a successful nvidia driver install
<BluesKaj> ytou shouldn't need an xorg file with nouveau , it's actaully better not to have one
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card , shaneo1_ ?
<shaneo1_> GEFORCE 9800M GT
<shaneo1_> you suggesting I manually download it from Nvidia site?
<BluesKaj> no
<shaneo1_> ok
<BluesKaj> but that card gives you more driver options
<BluesKaj> in the kernel
<shaneo1_> ok
<shaneo1_> not delved in there. To me its like a black box lol
<BluesKaj> I'm running an entry level 8400gs and it runs great on thenew 310.32 , on the 3.8.0.4 kernel , but that comes later
<shaneo1_> I have had mine running great too on the 310, I even updated to the 313??
<bjsnider> what login issue?
<shaneo1_> still the same symbol lookup error for libgdk-3.so.0 and the undefined symbol: wl_resistry_interface
<shaneo1_> ok lightdm is running, but nothing displays
<shaneo1_> after I did a sudo service lightdm restart
<STiK> Damn... Ubuntu runs better in VM than it does natively on my laptop.
<elhoir> STiK, and what is more damn strangeous, alpha versions, runs for me better than final releases :PPPP
<STiK> I've noticed that as well lol
<ironhalik> elhoir: same here
<ironhalik> on 13.04, my x220 power consumption oscilates around 9-10W most of the time
 * elhoir has a GT 220 too
<ironhalik> I bet my laptop it will be around 13-15 after release
<ironhalik> ThinkPad x220 ;>
<elhoir> i have a problem with resolution, but nothing hard
<elhoir> ironhalik, ouch sorry :)
<ironhalik> guys running arch achieve 7W idle
<ironhalik> but they don't have Unity :>
<elhoir> sometimes i think about using Debian instead of Ubuntu, but Debian has pretty old stuff in it :(
<STiK> I've grown to kinda like Unity.
<ironhalik> I fell in love with Unity, around 11.10
<ironhalik> except some quirks
<elhoir> i didnt until 12.04 iirc
<elhoir> but at job i couldnt ebable it
<elhoir> dunno why, probably the integrated nvidia card
<elhoir> it was a 7100
<elhoir> nvidia nforce 630i/7100 IIRC
<STiK> My laptop has the stupid hybrid graphics.
<ironhalik> STiK: bublebee not working for you?
<elhoir> STiK, afaik Intel integrated GPUs works very well in Linux
<elhoir> due to good open drivers
<STiK> I had it working well with 12.10 but not 13.04 yet
<STiK> But since this seems to work much better in VM I may just do that :)
<STiK> That was odd.. Had to copy version.h over for tools to install.
<SonikkuAmerica2> I'm liking the vamped Unity dash and the new pinwheel logo. What else has been implemented so far? (I have the upgrade)
<ironhalik> anyone noticed eclipse hanging on "Loading Workspace"?
<ironhalik> ok, removed the config files
<penguin42> perfectly normal behaviour for eclipse....
<ironhalik> is there any way to integrate eclipse menu bar into unity?
<ironhalik> at least a relatively bug free way
<Guest48290> When I try to run Raring on testdrive, I get an error message saying "BUG: soft lockup..." Has anyone seen this before?
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-27
<DrGrov> Hello hello
<DrGrov> Is there any good overview manual or such available for 14.04 LTS? I am curious to see what it will bring and whether I would update directly from 13.10 64-bit to 14.04 LTS.
<jtaylor> it will basically just be updated versions of software
<DrGrov> jtaylor: Okay. Thanks for the quick reply. I was wondering if there was anything big coming out that would speed up my switch.
<jtaylor> that depends on what software your using
<k1l> lts means focus on stability. no big changes.
<DrGrov> jtaylor: k1l Ok Thanks
<supauli> Hey: i had fresh 14.04 installation and i decided to give try to nvidia-331 (was: nouveau), doing that it ( i think ) broke my /etc/lightdm.conf, but i cannot find any other package to touch that file except 'lightdm' -- so i assume its some package script -- any suggestions how to find out what broke it really
<supauli> it changed my session to unity-greeter -> not installed, im running kubuntu -> launching greeter failed and i was left with shell
<soee> supauli: my lightdm also is broken
<soee> i moved to kdm till its  fixed
<supauli> i got it fixed by restoring the lightdm.com from /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/40-lightdm-kde-greeter.conf
<supauli> here fixed == i got it shown ok
<soee> supauli: will try that
<soee> supauli: your fix works nice :) thank you
<supauli> i just would love to file a bug, but not sure what package caused this
<soee> supauli: nor do i, it happend after upgrade nvidia drivers or after installing nvidia-prime for tests
<supauli> same sympthoms, i'll make a bug, could you confirm it after don
<soee> supauli: sure
<supauli> uhh, i would really need to find what package caused it. apt-file shows no other shipping the /etc/lightdm.conf, so it must be some post-package scripts, and now i would need to find out how to 'grep' those ..
<supauli> soee: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1267442
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1267442 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331 (Ubuntu) "Install nvidia-331 on Xubuntu results in unbootable machine" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<supauli> Not mine but seems to be the issue
<soee> supauli: yes this migh be it
<soee> supauli: ok i posted short comment there
<soee> and added kubuntu tag
<elfy> soee: pita that was till I found what it did
<supauli> soee: ya, me too, i looked at the installed packages and i think its the nvidia-prime preinstall script that does the file
<soee> elfy: pita ? :)
<elfy> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=PITA
<soee> ah :)
<soee> supauli: ok nice, hope now someone will take a look at this
<elfy> I'd forgotten all about that - rarely use nvidia myself - and we've got a few issues with nouveau and xubuntu, so I tend to use that to follow those
 * yofel reassigned that bug to nvidia-prime
<soee> yofel: thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<elfy> morning BluesKaj
<soee> supauli: btw does the nvidia-prime works for you?
<BluesKaj> hey elfy
<supauli> soee: never tried, i dont actually know what it should do, i just apt-get install nvidia-331 for opencl-library :)
<supauli> oh googling tells me: it should not work on my case, im running desktop without integrated graphics
<elfy> supauli: Alberto Milone has pitched up at that nvida-prime bug now - I'd expect it to get looked at now
<supauli> cool, i actually just posted some more info about my setup
<elfy> yep - seen it :)
<elfy> I'd have posted crash logs - but I never got far enough into it to do that :)
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> how much of a minefield is 14.04 atm? :)
<elfy> kblin: about the only real issue I've had is nvidia-prime assuming stuff - but I don't use ubuntu
<kblin> so, there's only desktop install images at the moment?
<ytrezq> Hello, What is the package to get ldap backend with bind?
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I'm trying to set up a crypted LVM that then will contain my partiotions, but I can't get multiple partitions on my /dev/mapper/sda5_crypt device. it seems like the partitioner automatically creates an ext4 partition that takes up all the space, and all I get to change is the filesystem type
<elfy> kblin: to have the daily with xubuntu - choose xubuntu http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds
<kblin> thanks
<sruz25> I'm trying to wget urls in file, one per line, but when I do cat file | while read x; do wget $x;done it always tries to download url%0D instead of just url, when I replace whet with echo, there is nothing odd to bee seen, just my url. Any ideas?
<trism> sruz25: wget has an -i option that can read urls from a file
<sruz25> oh, ok, ty
<kaimast> is anybody else having problems with current trusty? my audio and video (acceleration) broke. lightdm doesn't start anymore :/ have to enter the session manually using startx
<roothorick> Ubuntu seems to connect to the lowest-channel AP in a multi-AP network, regardless of signal strength
<roothorick> not sure exactly on what level that's happening so I don't know which package to apport against. Ideas?
<_spm_Draget> Is there some release-plan for 14.04? I.e. when the kernel is settled, when the last features-patches may be subitted etc.?
<jtaylor> sure
<jtaylor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<huayra> hello there
 * genii slides huayra a fresh beverage
<huayra> thx genii :)
<huayra> how stable is Trusty?
<huayra> Im on 1304
<genii> huayra: Overall, as a Kubuntu user on 14.04 I am currently very satisfied. As for other desktops, I could not remark.
<huayra> Normally I go straight into LTS around this time
<huayra> the experience is pretty good
<huayra> but have not checked trusty yet...
<huayra> so i wanted to know about general experience here :)
<huayra> I run gnome-classic
<huayra> couldn't take it with unity anymore
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-28
<ChristW> Anyone here who can help w/ a video driver that seems to be stuck on software rendering?
<ChristW> Here's some info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831410/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831414/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831424/
<ChristW> Whoops.
<ChristW> Don't know if someone seen my question, so here goes again:
<ChristW> I have a problem with a video card stuck at software rendering mode. Here's some info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831414/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831424/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831410/
<MAD_51> morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kblin> hey folks
<kblin> I've got trouble authenticating with my WPA2 enterprise wifi. is there anywhere I can get a proper error log why the connection is failing?
<kblin> ah, syslog
<kblin> it's a self-signed certificate, but I've told network manager to ignore this
<kblin> I still get " OpenSSL: openssl_handshake - SSL_connect error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed"
<kblin> connecting to the same wifi in 12.04 works
<kblin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1104476 there we go
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1104476 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network manager cannot connect to WPA2/PEAP/MSCHAPv2 network without CA_Certificate" [High,Triaged]
<philinux> Should we be using trusty or devel in our sources.list
<ikonia> devel isn't a release
<kblin> hm, seems like the icedtea-plugin is buggy :/
<philinux> ikonia;~ yeah I know but there was some talk last year about using devel
<philinux> ikonia;~ trying to find the info is proving difficult as searching trusty and devel gets a load a hits related to trusty development and changes only
<k1l> there was some talk about making a devel "rolling release" when the general ubuntu rolling release an release support timeframes was discussed
<philinux> k1l;~ yeah I was wanting to find a citation on that
<kblin> ah, no. it just refuses to show a splash screen that asks me if I want to run a webapp with an untrusted cert :/
<Ampelbein> philinux, ikonia: devel is a codename that always points to the latest development release (i.e. currently trusty). It was decided by the technical board in July, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-July/001052.html
<utusan> wtf is this bogus msg - Setting up grub-pc (2.02~beta2-5) ...Installing for i386-pc platform. this is an amd64 architecture installation
<TJ-> utusan: All x86 systems start in real-mode
<utusan> TJ-: it's already running, and just got an upgrade to grub-pc. that's the msg during the upgrade
<TJ-> utusan: The PC starts in real-mode (32-bit) and GRUB doesn't switch into protected mode when booting linux, it lets linux do that
<wolfzrat>  is there an ubuntu 14.04 utilty version prerelease out to try out?
<genii> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bazhang> wolfzrat, ^
<wolfzrat> yes bazhang
<wolfzrat> ?
<bazhang>  Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ wolfzrat
<wolfzrat> ubottu, this link is not the GNOME version is it because i d/l tha one already
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<bazhang> for 64bit from that link
<wolfzrat> ok i unserstand that is the link but, all i want to know if that is the untility version or GNOME
<rww> wolfzrat: do you mean Unity?
<rww> bazhang: s/+mac// ?
<wolfzrat> rwm yes i do
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso
<bazhang> you can install gnome-shell
<bazhang> if by gnome you mean that
<bazhang> unity is gnome3 shell just not gnome-shell shell
<wolfzrat> ok i just wanted the unity version, and taht link you provided is for 32 bit right
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-i386.iso
<bazhang> amd64 is 64bit i386 is 32
<wolfzrat> oh so its not GNOME Desktop evironment? lastnight i downloaded the GNOME Ubuntu 14.04 and when I installed it in my VM it was a complete GNOME desktop environment, and bazhang thanks for the link
<bazhang> gnome-shell?
<wolfzrat> gimme a sec ill show you bazhang
<bazhang> unity is standard, so you'd sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<wolfzrat> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/ubuntu-14-04-flavours-hit-alpha-2-release
<bazhang> !find fallback
<ubottu> Found: gnome-session-fallback
<wolfzrat> i downloaded the "get Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 Alpha 2
<bazhang> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubottu> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-panel): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME Flashback (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8.0-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 249 kB
<wolfzrat> i thought it was going to look like 13.10
<bazhang> if you want the looks more like gnome "classic" ^
<wolfzrat> no bazhang lol let me show you what im talking about
<elfy> wolfzrat: there wasn't an Ubuntu Alpha 2 - they didn't do that - so the Ubuntu Daily is what you will find
<elfy> only flavours did alpha 2
<wolfzrat> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Elh34zFygpA/UXaUrjdsWYI/AAAAAAAAPCo/kUj-cFjs3xw/s1600/ubuntu13.04-raring-ringtail.png
<elfy> so the link to the iso bazhang gave above is what you want for Ubuntu
<wolfzrat> elfy oh so thats not out yet then?
<elfy> they don't do alpha's lately only betas
<wolfzrat> the picture above shows what i was talking about
<elfy> yes - unity
<elfy> there will be no Alpha
<wolfzrat> i guess the official release will have it then
<elfy> have what?
<elfy> unity?
<wolfzrat> yes elfy
<elfy> the daily ^^ there is the normal ubuntu version
<wolfzrat> let me try the iso bazhang_ gave me
<bazhang_> ok
<elfy> that will be it
<wolfzrat> elfy ill put it in my VM
<wolfzrat> ok thanks
<elfy> wolfzrat: when the Beta 1 comes out it will be the same - no Ubuntu just flavours
<wolfzrat> i guess that since i d/l the GNOME one i thought the unity one was not out yet but you say it is and i got the iso d/l so ill try it out
<wolfzrat> elfy right
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<wolfzrat> thank you elfy this is much helpful
<elfy> welcome
<roothorick> who broke UEFI boot?
<bekks> Shaggy says: "Wasnt me..." :P
<Pici> 2001 called...
<roothorick> efibootmgr is reporting an "Ubuntu" entry
<roothorick> it's not there in the setup
<roothorick> oh and now it's missing. Strange.
<roothorick> well what the hell
<roothorick> grub-efi-amd64 appears to be generating the .efi files correctly and putting them in the right place but the firmware doesn't see them at all
<roothorick> what the
<roothorick> WHY
<roothorick> okay look
<roothorick> it's an alpha, I get that
<roothorick> but's that's precisely why you SHOULD keep old versions in the apt database
<roothorick> now I have to manually type in a whole bunch of URLs and screw around with dpkg to get my system bootable again
<roothorick> NOT. COOL.
<roothorick> oh what the hell
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<roothorick> okay so what else changed
<roothorick> why does my system suddenly refuse to boot
<roothorick> I'm completely at a loss
<roothorick> did a dist-upgrade today, rendered my perfectly fine system unbootable
<roothorick> tried reverting to old GRUB
<roothorick> no change
<roothorick> what the hell happened
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-29
<ThomasB> rhythmbox on 14.04 needs last.fm scrobbling immediately
<roothorick> This probably should get documented somewhere
<roothorick> some Thinkpad models have a firmware option "Boot Order Lock"
<roothorick> if you're booting via UEFI and that's enabled, grub-install will make the system not boot
<blocky> has anyone experienced an issue where the system is automounting a usb external hard drive as root instead of the desktop user?
<blocky> nvm resolved, was not in fuse group
<ChristW> I have a problem with a video card stuck at software rendering mode. Here's some info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831414/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831424/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831410/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<noiyu> hello
<noiyu> I have a problem with python, gobject and ubiquity, which crashes: paste.ubuntu.com/6837365
<genii> It's very odd. Yesterday I had no "Guest" account at lightdm login. Today I do. But lightdm-kde-greeter.conf hasn't been changed since Dec 20.
<genii> Looks like some apparmor update.
<Strawb> Hi!
<Strawb> is there any expert on linux to help me?
<k1l> Strawb: nope. no expert here ;p
<genii> !details | Strawb
<ubottu> Strawb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ThomasB> compizzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-30
<pepee> hi
<pepee> the open source radeon driver supports video decoding and opencl now. will this be supported in ubuntu trusty?
<Logan_> pepee: 7.3.0 is currently packaged for trusty
<pepee> Logan_, AFAIK, you would still need to add some packages to the repos
<Logan_> oh?
<pepee> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=656719  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=717500
<ubottu> Debian bug 656719 in src:mesa "Please provide xvmc and vdpau Gallium3D video acceleration drivers (libg3dvl-mesa package)" [Wishlist,Open]
<ubottu> Debian bug 717500 in src:mesa "mesa: Please add support for OpenCL/GalliumCompute" [Wishlist,Open]
<Logan_> pepee: to be honest, I'm not an expert on this
<pepee> ok
<Logan_> pepee: it might behoove you to ask about it here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati
<pepee> IIRC, there was a bug report already
<pepee> but I guess debian is slowing things...
<Logan_> or even irc://irc.debian.org/debian-x
<pepee> this is mesa, though, not related to X
<Logan_> well, you're asking about the radeon driver, which the X Strike Force manages
<Logan_> !package xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Logan_> bleu, I forgot the command
<Logan_> *bleh
<Logan_> pepee: http://packages.qa.debian.org/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati.html
<pepee> yeah, the bugs were already reported, as I just showed
<Logan_> okay
<pepee> I'm not expert too, but looks like the bug reports have been there for quite some time, and it hasn't been fixed
<rww> Logan_: !info
<Logan_> thanks dax
<pepee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1002224
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1002224 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Please include gallium vdpau and xvmc driver support" [Wishlist,In progress]
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pip__> Hi how's trustr running at the mo?
<pip__> planning on setting up a home server & might just go with it now instead of reinstalling in april
<pip__> ^ trusty even
<soee> there was an update for nvidia-331 drivers today but sadly nvidia-prime doesnt work
<mamarley> Could someone have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer2/+bug/1271794 ?  It has a really easy solution already in the comments, but isn't fixed yet in the repository.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1271794 in mplayer2 (Ubuntu) "mplayer2 cannot play files using smb:// protocol in Trusty" [Undecided,New]
<Dysmas> hi everyone
<Dysmas> i'm new here, but looking to get involved in development
<Dysmas> i have been using ubuntu for years now and figured I would see how i could hlep
<genii> !volunteer
 * genii smacks the bot
<genii> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<genii> Ah, there it is.
<rww> !-contribute
<ubottu> contribute aliases: participate - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 00:13:59 - last edited by IdleOne on 2013-10-05 22:10:47
<rww> !-getinvolved
<ubottu> getinvolved is <alias> participate - added by apokryphos on 2007-02-22 15:54:59
<rww> lol alias of alias
<rww> !volunteer is <alias> contribute
 * genii slides rww a coffee
<soee> someone who tried lately nvidia-prime and can confirm it doesn't work (system wont boot) ?
<Dysmas> soee: I did try it a few days ago and it worked but a recent update killed it and I went back to optimus
<Dysmas> *bumblebee
<soee> Dysmas: few days ago it worked for you with kernel 3.13 ?
<Dysmas> 3.12
<soee> ah thats the difference :)
<Dysmas> yep I think so
<soee> Dysmas: you are on 14.04 ?
<Dysmas> yes
<soee> and did you tested maybe steam on it ?
<Dysmas> installed it, but haven't tried it yet lol
<Dysmas> one sec I will fire it up
<soee> ah ok, there is huge problem with performance in games :/
<Dysmas> using prime???
<soee> bumblebee
<Dysmas> ah
<soee> primusrun steam
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-31
<damascene> Hi, I'm on ubuntu 14.04 when I open security & privacy it open system settings window
<damascene> the annoying thing that I have to close that window about 20 time as it keep coming back
<glitsj16> damascene: noticed that too yesterday .. i did a 'sudo killall gnome-control-center' to stop it from jumping back .. haven't seen any bug reports on it yet
<damascene> Hi, I'm on ubuntu 14.04 when I open security & privacy it open system settings window
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<trinode> Hey, I've got a Trusty server running VMs, the VMs include debian, windows and Trusty, trusty fails to boot (fresh install, several attempts) how can I track down what it's doing when it's failing?
<bencc> is there a chance libreoffice 4.2 will be included with trusty now that it's published?
<trinode> hmm, booting into recovery console, exiting then resuming boot allowed the system to boot without crashing
<trinode> right I've found the issue
<trinode> 14.04 dies when using "cirrus" as the graphics card in kvm
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hi all. Is anyone using Kubuntu 14.04?
<BluesKaj> yes, that's what this chat is all about , Poisoned_Dragon
<BluesKaj> <-- Kubuntu 14.04 here
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just got borked package updates involving kubuntu-settings-desktop, and kubuntu-settings-netbook. I was wondering if I was alone. Had to remove kubuntu-settings-desktop, as a result. Kubuntu-settings-netbook complains of dependency issues.
<otoburb> hi -- i've got the dreaded flashplugin-intsaller hanging issue going from 13.10 to 14.04
<otoburb> i followed the instructions here: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2014/01/daily-ubuntu-tips-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-from-13-10/
<glitsj16> otoburb: are you running the install command or using GUI?
<otoburb> glitsj16: i ran "update-manager -d" from the command which popped up the GUI
<otoburb> after that, i clicked "Upgrade" in the Software Updater dialogue
<otoburb> which then proceeded to show the embedded terminal window fetching and installing packages
<otoburb> but then it seemed to have hung on "downloading adobe-flashplugin-installer" for 20 minutes, at which point i then decided to try to reboot
<otoburb> .... which in hindsight probably not a good idea
<glitsj16> otoburb: i see, i thought you were having trouble installing flashplugin in a running 14.04..
<otoburb> glitsj16: nope. this is (was?) an in-progress upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04
<glitsj16> otoburb: that probably didn't have good results .. can you boot into it?
<otoburb> negative
<glitsj16> otoburb: is the update-manager -d command still active? even when hanging?
<otoburb> kernel panic
<otoburb> glitsj16: it was yes
<glitsj16> otoburb: ouch
<otoburb> glitsj16: it's ok. i'll reinstall. i knew what i was getting into since 14.04 is alpha :)
<glitsj16> otoburb: that looks the best option yes .. perhaps when installer shows up, don't check 'updates while installing' and wait untill you get a clean boot before updating/installing packages
<otoburb> glitsj16: i'll try that next time
<otoburb> it told me it disabled 3rd party repos, so didn't pay a second thought
<glitsj16> otoburb: and activate the partner repo for flash, you can then install adobe-flashplugin
<otoburb> hmm ok
<glitsj16> otoburb: easy enough to forget that, goodluck this time around :)
<otoburb> thx
<genii> For Kubuntu users today where the package kubuntu-settings-desktop is choking, if you don't want to wait until the new package hits the mirrors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850585/
<rohan> is anyone using kubuntu 14.04? I'm getting this problem on a package upgrade: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kubuntu-settings-desktop.postinst: 59: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kubuntu-settings-desktop.postinst: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "}")
<Pici> rohan: genii suggested earlier that there was a fix coming for that.
<genii> rohan: Here's the steps i took to manually fix it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850585/
<rohan> genii: i manually fixed it by adding the missing semicolon
<rohan> aha, that's quite involved. i just manually edited /var/lib/dpkg/info/kubuntu-settings-desktop.postinst
<rohan> but thanks for the info, Pici , genii :)
<genii> rohan: The Kubuntu devs are aware of the issue and a fix has been made, but it has not gone into the repositories yet
<genii> rohan: I did it that way so that the fixed deb file will be in the system, etc :)
<rohan> genii: yes, your way is definitely the right way to do it :)
<rohan> does anyone know how to make evolution look in-line with KDE? it currently looks like an unthemed GTK application
<UserError> Will the current 14.04 images be upgradeable to release?
<jtaylor> yes
<UserError> Are the server minimal installations still different from desktop?
<UserError> settings, repos, kernel, modules (minimal)
<jtaylor> probably
<rohan> basically all my GTK applications are looking crappy (except firefox)
<rohan> something like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87037/gtk-in-kubuntu-apps-look-bad -- but the solution given here doesn't work
<UserError> Is there a 14.04 netinstall / mini.iso ?
<Pici> UserError: There should be one, but it won't be on the minimal wiki page.  Just follow the naming convention to find the proper url
<mamarley> rohan: That looks like the default GTK3 theme is getting used instead of Oxygen.  Make sure gtk3-engines-oxygen is installed and change the GTK3 theme under System Settings>Application Appearance>GTK  to something else, apply the settings, and then change it back to Oxygen.
<rohan> mamarley: switching it worked! thanks.
<UserError> Pici thanks :)
<mamarley> No problem :)
<dakotawulfy> hi
<dakotawulfy>  my zenity boxes are not working right  is there way to if that problem?
<soee> someone here who testes alreadt nvidia-prime 0.5.5 ?
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-01
<ANN-TechCoder> Guys, If I want to install 14.04, is the Alpha 2 the latest ISO I can get ?
<genii> ANN-TechCoder: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ANN-TechCoder> With the update I will be on the latest Alpha - right ?
<dakotawulfy> hey has onennotice that the zenity boxes don't come up right??
<dakotawulfy> the ones with the radio buttons scrollable area  or had problems with it ??
<UserError> i don't see the mini.iso under http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<UserError> hrm
<Pici> UserError: see http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ or http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<UserError> awesome thank you
<damascene> and one here?
<damascene> *any
<uaa> anغ one here?
<uaa> any one here?
<uaa> Hi, I'm on ubuntu 14.04 when I open security & privacy it open system settings window
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<utack> so how does the ubuntu 14.04 alpha version work when final is released. let's say it uses linux 3.14 and the final includes 3.13. does it downgrade that package?
<Ampelbein> utack: That is a situation that is unlikely to happen.
<utack> Ampelbein, do they not add linux 3.14 now? do they stick with 3.13 in the daily builds?
<Ampelbein> utack: 3.14 isn't released yet.
<utack> yeah. but iirc 3.13 release candidates were also used?
<utack> so if rc1 is released, wouldn't it be linxu 3.14 then?
<Ampelbein> I don't know if there are plans to release with 3.14, in any case using 3.14 now and later releasing 3.13 will not happen.
<Ampelbein> *releasing with
<utack> ok
<benishor> Hi guys. Quick question: I'm on 13.10 and somehow managed to partially dist-upgrade. What I have now is a problem related to icu-devtools not being able to install because of existing icu-tools package
<benishor> any ideas on how to fix this, please?
<penguin42> benishor: I think your best chance is to complete the dist-upgrade
<benishor> penguin42: I so wish I would
<benishor> but how?
<penguin42> try taking out ice-devtools
<penguin42> icu
<benishor> that's what I want to do but I don't know how
<benishor> sudo apt-get remove icu-devtools
<benishor> [sudo] password for benny:
<benishor> Reading package lists... Done
<benishor> Building dependency tree
<benishor> Reading state information... Done
<benishor> Package 'icu-devtools' is not installed, so not removed
<penguin42> ok, so what exactly is the error you get with a distupgrade that makes you think it's icu-devtools related?
<benishor> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<benishor> Reading package lists... Done
<benishor> Building dependency tree
<benishor> Reading state information... Done
<benishor> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<benishor> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<benishor>  libicu-dev : Depends: icu-devtools (>= 4.8.1.1-13+nmu1~saucy1) but it is not installed
<benishor> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<benishor> sorry for the paste
<benishor> and when I run it with -f, it attempts to install icu-devtools which fails to install because it collides with icu-tools
<penguin42> yeh best to use a pastebin - hmm - try a dpkg --purge icu-devtools
<benishor> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/icu-devtools_4.8.1.1-13+nmu1~saucy1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<benishor>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/genrb', which is also in package icu-tools 4.8.1.1-12ubuntu2
<benishor> icu-devtools is not installed yet, so purging it has no effect
<penguin42> makes me wonder if icu-devtools is a dependency of something so it's trying to install it for some reason
<penguin42> have you got libicu-dev installed ?
<benishor> yup
<penguin42> try uninstalling that
<benishor> should I uninstall it?
<penguin42> yeh, apt-cache rdepends says it's a reverse-depend for icu-devtools
<benishor> a lot of stuff depends on libicu-dev though
<benishor> boost and other things
<penguin42> so I think it's saying it's got to install the broken icu-devtools because it has the libicu-dev installed
<penguin42> benishor: It should only be -dev stuff - so it shouldn't break anything except building, and you can always try adding stuff back once you get things sane
<benishor> the problem from what I gather is that icu-tools has been renamed to icu-devtools
<benishor> tried to uninstall libicu-dev, and what I get is:
<penguin42> ah and perhaps libicu-dev hasn't caught up yet
<benishor> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<benishor>  libboost-regex1.53-dev : Depends: libicu-dev but it is not going to be installed
<benishor>  libxerces-c-dev : Depends: libicu-dev but it is not going to be installed
<benishor> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<penguin42> yeh, uninstall them
<benishor> more unmet dependencies when removing boost-regex-dev
<benishor> is there a way to automatically remove unmet dependencies too?
 * penguin42 had thought apt-get was smart enough for that
 * benishor too
<benishor> although it might be a classic PEBKAC issue
<Infandum> Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 alpha 2, for some reason, is super smooth and has no graphical glitches, whereas in ubuntu gnome 13.10 and fedora and the like all had graphical glitches in the application bar and they were very laggy and chugged along. Is this do to the mesa update to version 10 or the gnome update to version 3.10.3?
<bekks> Infandum: It maybe related to any entry in the changelog.
<Infandum> bekks: Where do I find that?
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-02
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Maddeth> Morning/afternoon/evening all, I am looking for a comparison of packages between 10.04 LTS and 12.04 LTS to what will be 14.04 LTS, any idea's, should I just roam launchpad?
<dakotawulfy> hi
<dakotawulfy> hi
<dakotawulfy>  hey  will you be able to update from alpha to beta with out a new install ?
<DJones> dakotawulfy: Yes, should be, as long as you keep updating, you'll just stay with the latest version
<dakotawulfy> ok cool thanks
<DJones> !final | dakotawulfy (This is a bit premature talking about going from beta to final, but its the same principal),
<ubottu> dakotawulfy (This is a bit premature talking about going from beta to final, but its the same principal),: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<dakotawulfy> ok
<dakotawulfy> has any one had any problems with zenity ??
<AA___> Hello everyone, i am trying to install th cherokee webserver on ubuntu 14.04. As far as i can tell, the cherokee package in is not in 14.04 yet and at the same time, the cherokee project does not seem to have a ppa for trusty tahr....Can anyone provide some help about getting the cherokee webserver for the saucy release installed on trusty tahr?
<mamarley> You could try using the PPA for Saucy.  It would probably work.
<AA___> Thanks mamarley, does this mean any special parameters to add-apt-repository?
<mamarley> You could add it normally and then change "trusty" to "saucy" after adding.  I don't use apt-add-repository, so I don't know for sure.
<AA___> I did that and it did not work..I edited the entry from update-manager
<HALanon9000> ubuntu 14.04 has been pretty stable until now. i restarted my computer because i couldn't connect to my wifi, but when i logged in Unity was broke. i can right click on the desktop and create new folders and change the desktop background, but no launcher or status bar. i can use ctr alt t to get to terminal and start various applications, but when i when i tried starting unity, it said it wasn't installed. so i installed usin
<HALanon9000> g apt-get and started it, my windows flashed a couple of times but still no luck. any ideas on how to fix this
<HALanon9000> is anyone active? ^^
<Anonymouse_> is there a 14.04 for Ubuntu Studio?
<Anonymouse_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20140121.1/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso is 404!  @_@
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-26
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tobias47n9e> Is there a known bug for Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 where the Login screen keeps flashing and each flash resets the password entry field? I have it installed through VirtualBox and can't login anymore because of this bug.
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-27
<cromagi> hi all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hggdh> after today
<hggdh> after today's updates cannot login to Unity, the account's password field is not consistently selected. Anyone seem something similar?
<PaulW2U> hggdh: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2262790 - you are not alone
<hggdh> PaulW2U: thanks
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-29
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lfaraone> Is something strange with Perl in Vivid right now?
<lfaraone> dpkg-preconfigure and a bunch of maintscripts are all failing, SIGSEV while "writing NULL VMA"
<lfaraone> e.g. deb-systemd-helper crashed with SIGSEGV in Perl_finalize_optree()
<holms> Hello :) It is possible to upgrade 14.10 to 15.04?
<holms> There's no option to install it from iso
<holms> But there's option to get into recovery console if needed
<holms> And snapshot vm for later usage
<k1l> do-release-upgrade -d
<holms> thanks - trying
<Jordan_U> k1l: I thought that 15.04 had already switched to sytemd by default. Is that not the case?
<holms> seems to be manual permanent switch is possible in there
<k1l> Jordan_U: i am not sure. i had no time to spin up to 15.04 so far
<Jordan_U> holms: I don't understand your last message.
<holms> Jordan_U: link k1l gaved me, writes that you can switch from upstart to systemd, for single boot, and permenantly
<Jordan_U> Indeed, from looking at the liveCD squashfs, /bin/init is still a symlink to upstart rather than systemd.
<hggdh> the default still is (or was, until a few days ago) upstart. On grub you can select a boot fully under systemd (single boot), or you can install a few packages and move completely to systemd
<hggdh> I did that, and now I have /sbin/init -> /lib/systemd/systemd
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-30
<holms> m.. anybody tried iptable-persistent in 15.04?
<holms> althought it's installed , service with this name is not found
<holms> # systemctl start iptables-persistent.service
<holms> Failed to get D-Bus connection: Operation not permitted
<holms> ok..
<holms> help =(
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/libreoffice-4-4-released-ui-revamp
<lotuspsychje> will be default in 15.04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-31
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<captainfantastic> hey guys! what's kernel version of ubuntu alpha 2?
<BluesKaj> 3.18.0-12 afaik , captainfantastic do a uname -a to find yours
<knittl> my display manager stopped starting up
<knittl> the nvidia-logo shows, but then the screen goes blank7
<knittl> -7
<knittl> anyone having similar problems?
<knittl> (gdm goes blank screen, lightdm shows the login-screen but crashes/restarts after entering my password)
<knittl> I tried cinnamon-nightly, so it might be related to that
<captainfantastic> BlueKaj: I don't have the iso, so I thought someone may know.
<BluesKaj> captainfantastic, I just checked the kernel definitely is 3.18.0-12
<captainfantastic> BluesKaj: thanks buddy
<BluesKaj> I'm running alpha 2 on my laptop, and it runs ok , still missing some of my favourite desktop options tho
<captainfantastic> yeah, I would like to try some xubuntu. but kubuntu was great.
<knittl> how/where can I troubleshoot gnome-shell not starting problems?
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> I try kubuntu15.04alpha2 in a vm
<sacarde> but when I start ubiquity I have an error
<sacarde> rmdir: failed to remove ‘/run/udisks2/inhibit-polkit’: Device or resource busy
<sacarde> in df I view
<sacarde> tmpfs                          445000       0    445000   0% /run/udisks2/inhibit-polkit
 * penguin42 hasn't had much luck with 15.04 in a VM, I must try it again
<netstar> I'm liking it
<netstar> Kubuntu anyway
<netstar> a lovely visual change
<knittl> gnome3-staging seems to be broken?
<knittl> gdm will not start when the PPA is in use. after ppa-purge I can login again
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-01
<sacarde> hi
<elfy> hi
<sacarde> I have problem installing kubuntu15.04 alpha2 on qemu-kvm
<ikonia> explain the problem
<sacarde> this error: http://digilander.libero.it/sacarde/np/err-p9-1.jpg
<sacarde> is a know problem ?
<rww> "Cannot allocate memory", looks like you ran out of it.
<rww> (perhaps your VM is underprovisioned?)
<sacarde> I set qemu:  -m 900
<sacarde> from "free": used 820
<sacarde> free 67
<sacarde> I add more ram and retry ...
<sacarde> ok, with more ram installation works
<sacarde> thanks
<smallfoot-> how to upgrade to 15.04 vivid?
<smallfoot-> update-manager -cd # doesn't work
<elfy>  update-manager -d -c
<elfy> try that http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1310/info
<smallfoot-> that command doesn't help either
<smallfoot-> there is no upgrade button
<smallfoot-> in update-manager
<elfy> what you trying to install from?
<smallfoot-> utopic
<elfy> mmm odd
<elfy> you could do it manually withsudo sed -i 's/utopic/vivid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list  , then apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<smallfoot-> okii
<elfy> that won't sort out any ppa's you've got
<smallfoot-> how stable is vivid these days?
<elfy> well - xubuntu is pretty good
<elfy> just tried to install kubuntu from daily - that just hangs
<smallfoot-> ouch
<elfy> ubuntu has an issue with the daily too (at least here)
<elfy> no idea about any of the others
<smallfoot-> i see
<smallfoot-> that issue with ubuntu renders it unusable?
<elfy> I've been using xubuntu as my main machine since the day after utopic released
<elfy> smallfoot-: not sure tbh - don't use Ubuntu - I think it's more an install it issue thana running one
<smallfoot-> I see
<smallfoot-> because I have Ubuntu, so I could upgrade to it
<elfy> yep
<elfy> afaik it's works  in use
<elfy> perhaps wait see if someone else that is using it pipes up
<smallfoot-> yeah, I've always ran the alphas on my computer (not a test environment), and at alpha 1 and before its been unusuable, but after alpha 2 its been pretty ok, there been minor bugs, thats often been solved the next day
<smallfoot-> W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<elfy> disable that one
<smallfoot-> I don't know how
<elfy> it never works and from what I've read it's days are numbered too
<elfy> software and updates
<smallfoot-> thanks
<elfy> other software tab - believe it's the Partners one
<smallfoot-> its "Indenpendent"
<elfy> :)
<elfy> ok that one then :p
<Zenetra> Hi. Am I right here to suggest new ubuntu package?
<k1l_> no really. what package is it?
<Zenetra> Would be great if Hiawatha webserver would be in the repository
<penguin42> Zenetra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages   is the way to do it
<sacarde> in kubuntu15.04-alpha2
<sacarde> if I run kdepartition, I have error:
<sacarde> http://digilander.libero.it/sacarde/np/err-p11-1.jpg
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> I installed kubuntu15.04 alpha2 into qemu-kvm
<sacarde> I install and then upgraded
<sacarde> but when I restart I view: http://digilander.libero.it/sacarde/np/err-p13-1.jpg
<sacarde> and stop there
<penguin42> sacarde: Yes, last time I tried it, it wasn't happy; which video card emulation did you choose?
<sacarde> cirrus
<penguin42> hmm, that's the simplest, it's least likely to be broken
<penguin42> how much RAM did you give the guest
<sacarde> -m 1900
<penguin42> you'd think that would work
<sacarde> when I rstart the first time, before upgrading, it worked
<penguin42> ah this was an upgrade?
<penguin42> (Is it just me or is cdimage.ubuntu.com being SLOW)
<sacarde> after installing:  upgrade and dist-upgrade
<penguin42> hmm it's just the connect time, once connecting it's OKish - managing about 5Mbps
<penguin42> (It's funny that the image is now oversized - where the definition of oversized is that it's now too large for a 1GB USB stick!)
<elfy> penguin42: yea - seen the same here today when zyncing
<penguin42> sacarde: running the current nightly in KVM seems OK for me; first boot after installw asn't happy, but after a reset it was
<penguin42> sacarde: Doesn't seem to be any current updates
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> sacarde: Actually it seems more complicated than that
<penguin42> sacarde: It fails for me with a line of dashes during boot early on if it follows the normal boot, but works if it follows the grub path
<penguin42> it seems happy with vmvga but not qxl
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kvm-ipxe  no vivid.  how do I find out why it is missing?
<penguin42> CarlFK: It's listed in utopic and trusty as a tranisitional dummy package
<penguin42> CarlFK: It might be the ipxe-qemu package you really want?
<CarlFK> I was now wondering that
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-01
<lordievader> Good morning.
<pa> hi
<pa> i read only now the great news
<pa> launcher movable at last!
<pa> so i was wondering
<pa> will also the trash icon be (re)movable?
<lordievader> Oeeh, is it actually movable now?
<pa> no
<pa> but i see in 16.04 it's a feature
<pa> (movable launcher bar)
<lordievader> Hmm, well that took its time...
<pa> no shit! i bet it does take time to move a bar :)
<pa> not that it will be enough to make unity usable
<pa> but it's a start
<lordievader> Hehe, no. :p
<MonkeyDust> testing Xenial in VMware Player ... installed the new software manager ppa ... when clicking on the 'installed' button, it continues searching forever
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: gnome software?
<MonkeyDust> yes, completely froze, had to 'reset guest'
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: maybe file a bug, but on the specific launchpad of the gnome software ppa page
<lotuspsychje> its not officaly in repos i think right?
<MonkeyDust> a bug, even for work in progress?
<lotuspsychje> sure, the more they know the better
<MonkeyDust> and yes, it's not in the repos, but this page asks to help ... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/01/test-new-ubuntu-16-04-software-center
<Daekdroom> MonkeyDust, doesn't the ppa description tell you where to report bugs?
<teward> nope heh
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust, teward could this be it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bugs?field.status:list=NEW
<MonkeyDust> i read MIR in that post ... never installed MIR, or does it come with 16.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: well, mir is supposed to be in unity8 and 16.04 will be unity7 by default still
<MonkeyDust> oh, detail: it's xubuntu
<MonkeyDust> or ubuntu + xfce, don't remember, been playing
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: i would try ubuntu-bug gnome-software, see what happens :p
<pa> it would be good if at some point all the gnome stuff would be phased out in favor of qt stuff (not necessarily kde)
<pa> but at least system components
<pa> in my experience they cause nothing but hassles
<lotuspsychje> pa: maybe a proposal for #ubuntu-devel ?
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: maybe it will add the bug in the right page, from terminal
<pa> lotuspsychje, you mean the guys that took until 16.04 to let us relocate the launcher? ;)
<lotuspsychje> pa: thats not official yet...ubuntu kylin is experimenting with launcher at bottom right now
<pa> not even official? but i read that on an article!
<pa> omg
<lotuspsychje> pa: its still based on the ppa launcher to bottom...
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: how about launching gnome-software from terminal, give you errors?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  the vm itself is dead slow
<lotuspsychje> right
<MonkeyDust> old hardware, no vl-x
<MonkeyDust> vm-x*
<lotuspsychje> xenial new kernel in tha house!
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.7.8 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  yes 4.4.0-2 here too
<lotuspsychje> nice
<MonkeyDust> anyway, this vm is too slow
<lotuspsychje> kk
<elhoir> hello again, guys
<elhoir> i need help with a problem installing kernels
<elhoir> this is the install output
<elhoir> http://pastebin.com/fTHv6R4z
<elhoir> what may i fix this?
<elhoir> how*
<genii> !info linux-headers-generic
<ubottu> linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.7.8 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<genii> Follow the keernel mainline intructions to install the headers for the kernel that you manually installed
<elhoir> i did
<elhoir> but same error
<elhoir> so i uninstalled all packages
<elhoir> but... now its impossible to get to a normal situation
<elhoir> i dont know what to do.... manually reinstalling mainline packages?
<genii> elhoir: Try reinstall the stock kernel
<elhoir> "stock"?
<elhoir> you mean Ubuntu provided?
<genii> elhoir: Yes
<genii> eg: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<elhoir> i did this -- sudo apt-get install linux-generic --reinstall
<elhoir> suppose its the same
<elhoir> and it didnt work
<elhoir> genii, http://pastebin.com/xwv9ZttM
<genii> If you have the 4.3.0.7.8 from normal repositories installed, then you can also now install headers for it. eg: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic   ...after this and if you have build-essential, then the dkms should be able to install
<elhoir> sudo apt-get install build-essential says yes, i have latest version installed
<elhoir> now 4.4.0 is the stock kernel
<elhoir> ...
<genii> elhoir: What says result of: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<elhoir> genii, http://pastebin.com/U0nhcsqM
<genii> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.7.8 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<genii> Bot's db seems to be quite out of date now
<elhoir> proposed is disabled in my system
<elhoir> so 4.4.0-2 should be in main
<vooze> Does anyone know/think Nautilus will be patched in 16.04 ? Currently it looks weird with unity because of the "gnome window metacity"
<elhoir> genii, any idea? :(
<genii> elhoir: try sudo  update-grub  ..and see what kernels it finds
<elhoir> genii, http://pastebin.com/5DmZDnBH
<genii> elhoir: So 4.4.0.2 is currently on. What says result for: apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic
 * genii makes more coffee
<elhoir> 4.4.0.2.1
<elhoir> but different entries
<elhoir> see
<elhoir> http://pastebin.com/TNFZSfEG
<elhoir> ....
<elhoir> gennmy system is f**d, isnt it? xD
<elhoir> genii, my system is f**d up, isnt it? xD
<genii> elhoir: Appears so
<genii> elhoir: You have something installed that needs dkms like nvidia proprietary driver or something?
<elhoir> virtualbox
<elhoir> 5.0.14
<elhoir> no propietary GPU drivers
<elhoir> (its an AMD system)
<elhoir> (an old one, HD5145, no linux propietary drivers for that)
<genii> I think stalled dkms install might be screwing up the headers install. could try purge dkms and then install headers
<elhoir> i realized i have acpi-call-dlms installed
<elhoir> i have just tried to purge it
<elhoir> genii, http://pastebin.com/4M5Pz7BW
<genii> elhoir: I would attempt now: sudo apt-get -f install    (with no packagename) and see if that completes or also complains
<elhoir> it complains
<elhoir> i have done it many times
<elhoir> "mkinitramfs: for device /dev/sda1 missing sda1 /sys/block/ entry"
<elhoir> :-/
<elhoir> http://pastebin.com/LtzaDzNd
<genii> That mkinitramfs error looks like something you might see in a chroot environment
<elhoir> not important then?
<genii> Well, it would not be able to make an initrd though
<genii> So you would get a kernel in /boot without a corresponding ramdisk there
<genii> ARE you in a chroot, or on actual system ?
<elhoir> actual system
<genii> Yes, so not a normal error.
<elhoir> i dont know what do u mean with chroot, actually?
<elhoir> ..
<genii> elhoir: If you don't know what a chroot is then odds are you are not in a chroot
<elhoir> i use sudo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<elhoir> is that chroot?
<genii> elhoir: chroot is when you change the root of your filesystem to a different place than /, and then CHange ROOT to there and it becomes the new /
<elhoir> ah hehe then no, im not at chroot
<genii> elhoir: Is the hard drive it is using inside the machine or outside?
<elhoir> inside
<genii> ( I see a similar bug but for USB drive installs)
<elhoir> no its not USB
<elhoir> and no dual boot windows-linux
<elhoir> this is an ubuntu exclusive machine :)
<elhoir> separate /home partition, through
<elhoir> gotta to for supper
<elhoir> go*
 * genii ponders bug 1538710
<ubottu> bug 1538710 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB devices do not work after booting with mouse plugged on Dell desktop" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1538710
<elhoir|afk> back
<elhoir> genii, any idea? you gave me as impossible? :P
<genii> elhoir: No other immediate ideas, but something may occur to me later
<elhoir> ok thank you
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-02
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.2.1 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> its out
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Fudge> good evening
<lordievader> o/
<Fudge> :)
<lotus|xenial4-4> confirmed xenial install fresh by usb stick and after update to kernel 4.4 succeeded
<dreamon> Hello. having issue with skype. selfcall I can here my own voice very very quiet and there is a crackle with it. Recording with audacity sound is perfect loud and total clear
<dreamon> Hello. having issue with skype. selfcall I can hear my own voice very very quiet and there is a crackle with it. Recording with audacity sound is perfect loud and total clear
<lotus|xenial4-4> dreamon: skype from repos or website?
<dreamon> lotus|xenial4-4, from website
<dreamon> Version 4.3.0.37
<lotus|xenial4-4> dreamon: try the one from partner repos perhaps, see if you got same issue
<dreamon> lotus|xenial4-4, But I think its a ubuntu/software issue .. cause if I end skype and take a look in pavucontrol I can see microfone soundlevel jumping. a few %.
<dreamon> but audacity makes a perfect sound.. very strange.
<dreamon> On a other PC its same but not so much.. and only pump up it I make some noises. Maybe a sounddriver issue
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: yes but the problem is i think if you make a bug, would be better if using the skype from repos
<dreamon> no problem I will do so.
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: maybe also try a pulseaudio restart
<lotuspsychje> !sound | dreamon
<ubottu> dreamon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dreamon> maybe the new laptop hardware is issue. Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.[AMD] FCH Azalia Controller
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: yeah could be mate, try to check your dmesg and syslog
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: or tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, the bad noises starts at that moment I push up Internal Mic Boost in Alsamixer. But microphone is so little loud, I have to boost it.
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: tail -f /var/log/syslog while you play around with sound
<lotuspsychje> it might give you usefull errors perhaps
<dreamon> no audio messages. only WLAN stuff
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, still here? I found a solution.
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: oh yes, what did the trick?
<dreamon> I found out that the booster creates that crackle. so did booster to zero. zero.. but sound was very quiet.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | dreamon
<ubottu> dreamon: Glad you made it! :-)
<dreamon> I pressed accidently q and only the left channel got a little higher of booster. and sound was great
<dreamon> If I do boath sides of mic up.. sound is gone again.. really strange
<lotuspsychje> kernelpanic: xenial not ready for production right
<lotuspsychje> kernelpanic: things can still break in this stage
<kernelpanic> I understand. But if I install alpha2, it'll get apt-get upgraded to become stable over time, correct?
<lotuspsychje> kernelpanic: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<lotuspsychje> kernelpanic: its more recommended when official release to install fresh
<lotuspsychje> kernelpanic: why take the risk of breakage or security risks on a server
<lotuspsychje> kernelpanic: this stage is only for testing so
<kernelpanic> Got it! I'll play with it and see how much time I have for reinstalling in April *g*
<lotuspsychje> kernelpanic: you can install, look around, test, help bugging out but not really to use as daily driver Os yet
<kernelpanic> Thanks lotuspsychje!
<lotuspsychje> kernelpanic: the more usual way is server 14.04 and upgrade to 16.04 in april
<hggdh> kernelpanic: if you install alpha2 you can apt-get dist-upgrade continuously until release, and you will have an up-to-date 16.04
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: but thats doenst mean nothing can go wrong...
<kernelpanic> lotuspsychje: which is true for any strategy of getting 16.04 on a server once its released :)
<lotuspsychje> kernelpanic: not very advisable for production
<lotuspsychje> kernelpanic: maybe even wait on 14.04 a month and then upgrade to xenial
<hggdh> kernelpanic: the best approach is to install it on a test server and *test*. Then you will gain experience on the new packages/options
<hggdh> but, right now, do not run it on prod machines
<znc_> hi there. i'm wondering about snappy package support. do i have to install ubuntu core 16.04 to get that?
<znc_> and is that a bad idea / too early ?
<znc_> i.e. this one, which is not in your TOPIC line here ---> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/
<elhoir> genii, i think i fixed it :)
<genii> elhoir: Congrats! ..any idea how?
<elhoir> yes --> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=689942   message #24
<ubottu> Debian bug 689942 in initramfs-tools "initramfs-tools: mkinitramfs reports a problem about /dev/disk/by-uuid" [Important,Fixed]
<genii> Interesting
<elhoir> but the message does not say, you must run update-grub after that :)
<elhoir> otherwise it doesnt work
<genii> I think I recommended that the last time we were discussing this
<genii> ( running update-grub)
<elhoir> hm? dont remember...
<elhoir> but maybe.. .
<elhoir> vivid - you`re outdated LOL
<znc_> nobody can answer? about ubuntu core 16.04 query?
<znc_> Why is this other image not in TOPIC here ^^ --> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/
<znc_> it's bad?
<znc_> in particular, i want to know if there's any issue with partition scheme etc. being weird and / or cant use LUKS on it
<znc_> nothing on google
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-03
<rww> it's not in the topic because 99% of people reading the topic want the Desktop ISO
<rww> i don't know the answer to your other questions
<lordievader> Good morning.
<huwjr> heya, are there plans to package php7 for 16?
<nacc> huwjr: fyi, php7 is in xenial/universe
<huwjr> sweet :)
<nacc> huwjr: i'm working on what is involved to move it to main currently, cf https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/1522422
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522422 in php5 (Ubuntu) "Update to php 7.0" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<nacc> just finished bootstrapping phpunit, doctrine & symfony in the ppa mentioned in the bug to pull in php7 deps rather than php5 deps ... untested as of yet, though
<spm_draget> Is there a build for xenial server?
<spm_draget> There is no daily build or alpha build for the server profile for xenial, correct? :(
<nacc> spm_draget: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/ ?
<znc_> rww: thanks. that is great. then i am going with the crowd and treating this 16.04 as regular ubuntu LTS release
<lotuspsychje> znc_: in this stage things can still break right
<damascene> #1541109 effects surf midori and everything using webkit1 could someone look at it please. webkit1 is replaced by webkit2 for epiphany
<damascene> bug:1541109
<damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1541109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1541109 in xxxterm (Ubuntu) "on https sites, subresource certificates are not validated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<znc_> lotuspsychje: wasnt talking about early adoption. was talking about the ubuntu core variant (which is being provided as a speparate ISO)
<huwjr> cheers nacc
<huwjr> was just planning some web server rebuilds - figure it’s worth waiting for xenial and php7 8)
<huwjr> thanks for your hard work
<nacc> huwjr: np -- i'll be sending out another update later today w/ some requests for testing
<vooze> Does anyone know/think Nautilus 3.18 will be patched in 16.04 to look okay for Unity? Currently it looks like a native Gnome3 app.
<damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1541109 effects surf midori and everything using webkit1 could someone look at it please. webkit1 is replaced by webkit2 for epiphany but not other projects
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1541109 in xxxterm (Ubuntu) "on https sites, subresource certificates are not validated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BenLubar> why is HTTP/2 not included in nginx-extras?
<teward> BenLubar: your question was asked/answered on LP already
<teward> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+question/280708
<teward> Basically, the security team wants HTTP/2 as a protocol to get more real-world exposure before they permit it to be enabled in nginx
<teward> if you need HTTP/2 there is an NGINX PPA, also maintained by myself, for NGINX Mainline which has it in nginx-full and nginx-extras - https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/development
<mifritscher> ah, hi
<teward> BenLubar: but you won't get Ubuntu Security Team coverage from that PPA
<mifritscher> I've updated to 16.04 (from 14.04) - one problem: many programs complains about "process:1421): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library" . My environment: LANG="de_DE.UTF-8" LANGUAGE="de_DE:en"
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> I've updated to 16.04 (from 14.04) - one problem: many programs complains about "process:1421): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library" . My environment: LANG="de_DE.UTF-8" LANGUAGE="de_DE:en"
<mifritscher> ah, and another problem:
<mifritscher> Feb 03 21:31:36 michis-ibm-haupt audit[8067]: AVC apparmor="DENIED" operation="chown" profile="/usr/sbin/avahi-daemon" name="/run/avahi-daemon/" pid=8067 comm="avahi-daemon" requested_mask="w" denied_mas
<mifritscher> Feb 03 21:31:36 michis-ibm-haupt avahi-daemon[8067]: Failed to create runtime directory /var/run/avahi-daemon/.
<mifritscher> Feb 03 21:31:36 michis-ibm-haupt kernel: audit: type=1400 audit(1454531496.831:409): apparmor="DENIED" operation="chown" profile="/usr/sbin/avahi-daemon" name="/run/avahi-daemon/" pid=8067 comm="avahi-da
<BLZbubba> oh no, i just installed xenial and there is still an upstart package installed :C
<BLZbubba> do we really have to wait another 2 years to get rid of it
<jtaylor> the more important question is, is it still running?
<jtaylor> which is probably no
<jtaylor> = we got rid of it
<BLZbubba> not good enough, i'll consider 18.04 i guess.  8.04 is still the last usable server LTS sadly
<jtaylor> maybe you'd be happier using devuan
<BLZbubba> if they avoided the upstart nightmare, sure.  my 16.06 test machine is having X problems, the xsession log says: upstart: upstart-event-bridge respawning too fast, stopped
<Fritigern> BLZbubba: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28788358/process-plymouth-upstart-bridge-keeps-terminating
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-04
<ChibaPet> !info zfs-on-linux
<ubottu> Package zfs-on-linux does not exist in xenial
<ChibaPet> !info spl
<ubottu> Package spl does not exist in xenial
<ChibaPet> !info spl-solaris
<ubottu> Package spl-solaris does not exist in xenial
<ChibaPet> hrm
<ChibaPet> oh well
<ChibaPet> !info zfs-initramfs
<ubottu> zfs-initramfs (source: zfs-linux): Native OpenZFS root filesystem capabilities for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.5.3-0ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 21 kB
<goddard> new update requires you to disable UEFI?
<goddard> Your system has UEFI Secure Boot enabled. UEFI Secure Boot is not compatible with the use of third-party drivers.
<goddard> is this from the recently compiled nvidia driver?
<goddard> 352?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<z4sk4> hi all
<z4sk4> is fixed the install on kubuntu 16.04?
<lordievader> z4sk4: Try it, I'd like to know ;)
<z4sk4> ok lordievader , i will download the last
<z4sk4> lordievader: still the bug, but one error was fixed
<lordievader> What bug exactly?
<z4sk4> only have 1 now
<z4sk4> ubi-.prepare.py line 344 in ok_handler secureboot_key= self.ui.get_secureboot_key()
<z4sk4> its an atribute error
<lordievader> Bug #1529450?
<ubottu> bug 1529450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[master] AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529450
<z4sk4> lordievader: yeah, that bug
<z4sk4> its the same upgrade from 15.04? or i can have issues?
<z4sk4> can i have*
<z4sk4> well i fix that bug comment the code...
<ozmage> <ozmage> somebody can paste /boot/grub/grub.cfg from xenial installaton for me the installer failed to install grub and i dont have grub.cfg pls ? no one ?
<ozmage> hello
<ozmage> hello somebody can paste /boot/grub/grub.cfg for me is because the installer failed to install grub and now i dont have grub.cfg and im booting from grub from my arch installation ,pls
<ozmage> https://bpaste.net/show/9ece13d5ad27 also im having a gpu hang after resume from hibernation
<ozmage> i need some help with that ^
<ozmage>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-2-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 380  @ 2.53GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 933MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.6GiB, 74.1% free ** Disk: Total: 88.8GiB, 37.7% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82577LC Gigabit Network Connection **
<ozmage> Uptime: 14m 49s **
<mifritscher> moin
<mifritscher> as online search doesn't find anything: I got a "chown: cannot access '/usr/lib/utempter': No such file or directory" while configuring ibutempter0:amd64. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=utempter&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any says that their is a path called this, but the deb-file has only /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/utempter .
<mifritscher> should I do a sort of "brute-fix" (e.g. by a symlink) for now or is there a real fix?
<neil_> I am having trouble installing 15.10 ... how stable is 16.04 atm
<daek_> "Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. ", says /topic
<BluesKaj> neil_, where did you get that iso from/
<lordievader> z4sk4: Yes you can upgrade 15.10 to 16.04 with "sudo do-release-uograde -d".
<z4sk4> lordievader: well i comment 3 lineas and install perfect
<z4sk4> i supposed in the next upgrades will fix that file
<z4sk4> lordievader: do you know when will be the estable release?
<z4sk4> i will like have our special distro just after the estable
<ozmage>  https://bpaste.net/show/9ece13d5ad27 gpu hang with kernel 4.4.0
<lotuspsychje> ozmage: your on xenial?
<ozmage> yes
<ozmage>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-2-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 380  @ 2.53GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 933MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.6GiB, 78.9% free ** Disk: Total: 177.6GiB, 36.8% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82577LC Gigabit Network Connection **
<ozmage> Uptime: 38m 49s **
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> ozmage: did you fresh install or upgrade?
<ozmage> fresh
<ozmage> with the last snapshot
<lotuspsychje> ozmage: what grafix chipset and driver?
<ozmage> but that gpuhang only happend when i resume from hibernation
<ozmage> intel ironlake
<ozmage> i965 using i915 kernel module
<mifritscher> ozmage: ah, also a ironlake user? Do you have hangs/crashes using 14.04/16.04., e.g. when using 3d programs/games? or only during resuming?
<ozmage> only when i resume from hibernation
<ozmage> everything is fine
<ozmage> i discovered that initramfs-tools put the i915 kernel module in the initramfs now
<ozmage> i installed dracut
<ozmage> and the module is out the initrd,img
<ozmage> and now i dont get gpu hang
<ozmage> this only happend when the module is in the initramfs
<ozmage> this only happend when the module i915 is in the initramfs
<lotuspsychje> ozmage, mifritscher how about you guys file a bug for this
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> to make xenial a nice experience in april
<mifritscher> lotuspsychje: I'm not 100% sure whether it is software or hardware
<ozmage> mifritscher, you have that problem too ?
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: doesnt matter mate, devs might take a look at it
<mifritscher> ozmage: not yet (but toggled only 1-2times)
<lotuspsychje> we are still in test phase right now
<ozmage> im using xorg-server and all the drivers from X - staging ppa and everything is working fine now after remove i915 kernel module from the initrd.img
<ozmage> xorg-server 1.18
<ozmage> no gpu hang at all
<ozmage> after resume from hibernate
<mifritscher> lotuspsychje: I've bigger problems right now - see the language problem (the environment variable LANGUAGE="de_DE:en" seems to be wrong), the utempter thing (which I've fixed with brute for now) and the fact that the 4.4 kernel is searching for btrfs forever (have no btrfs, only luks+ext4)
<mifritscher> lotuspsychje: is there a "current status" / "known issues" or somethink like this anywhere?
<mifritscher> I know only https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: hmm not sure, the best you can do is file a bug really against the problematic package, this will launch the bug in the right url
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: its its duplicate, resolved or not relevant, devs will check it out anyway
<lotuspsychje> the more info they know, the better in this test phase
<spm_draget> On xenial, systemd is used and one starts services with 'systemctl start foo'. But 'service foo start' is still available. Does the later one just call systemctl or why is that?
<ozmage> i think im going to install a custom kernel :(
<ozmage> i like to have plymouth splash and now without i915 inside the initrd.img i cant get a smooth splash
<ozmage> without flickering
<lotuspsychje> ozmage: maybe a kernel bootline is what you need?
<lotuspsychje> ozmage: i really really recommend file a bug mate...
<ozmage> <lotuspsychje> ozmage: maybe a kernel bootline is what you need? ... no i dont think so
<ozmage> any way is not ubuntu bug is a kernel bug
<lotuspsychje> ozmage: ok then file a bug against the kernel
<ozmage> this happend to me on other distros with the kernel 4.3 and up to 4.4 4.5-rc* i compilled all those kernels
<ozmage> i did
<ozmage> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108601
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 108601 in Other "Kernel Panic After Resume From Hibernate State With 4.3 kernel" [Normal,New]
<ozmage> but no one looked at it
<lotuspsychje> ozmage: try doing the same but for ubuntu xenial
<lotuspsychje> 4.4 is official, so they need to know whats wrong
<ozmage> ok
<spm_draget> Should I use 'systemctl start foo' or 'service foo restart' on xenial?
<ozmage> where ?
<ozmage> 'systemctl start foo'
<spm_draget> So 'service foo start' is deprecated?
<lordievader> z4sk4: You mean when will 16.04 be released?
<lordievader> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Xenial Xerus (16.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<lordievader> ^ lists April 21st as the release date.
<z4sk4> lordievader: yeah  i see, thanks dude
<z4sk4> nice, we have 2 months
<z4sk4> i see 2 bigs yet, but only with librarys of Qtqlick
<z4sk4> bug*
<z4sk4> in the aplications menu settings of the not defaults menu, but last time that i post a bug, with screenshoots, rutes, outputs, etc, people of launchpad told me that i dont use the report of the system... ¬¬
<z4sk4> so close me... what they want the ID of aplication process that have errors on the code? or need librarys? i dont understand that...
<lordievader> I'm not sure I understand your story, did you use ubuntu-bug to file a bug?
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> I'm still debugging my locales-problem
<mifritscher> in ~/.pam-environment LANGUAGE is de_DE:en, the others arede_DE.UTF-8
<mifritscher> but locale gives for several LC_ zh_CN.utf8
<mifritscher> just in case: found it (dconf: /system/locale/region) :-)
<mifritscher> so, bug-reporting marathon is finished^^
<ChibaPet> Hey all. I'm going to try this on VMs a bit to see if I can figure it out, but with 16.04 while I see examples of how to install to ZFS root in various docs, what I'm not seeing is how I instruct the initramfs to unlock particular LUKS volumes to find whatever's there (LVM, zpools, whatever) for booting, if I'm not using the installer.
<ChibaPet> That is, if I'm not using the installer to set up partitions.
<ChibaPet> And in particular, the text-based Debian installer.
<lordievader> ChibaPet: I thought I had done a similar setup once (luks + lvm though), but I do not really remember how. Let me see if I can find something to jog my memory.
<lordievader> Too bad Ubuntu doesn't use Dracut per default yet, there it is rather simple.
<ChibaPet> lordievader: Cool. Anything that points me in the right direction would rock. Doing it in Slackware, I pass in explicit directives to mkinitrd, but I'm not sure how best to do that with Ubuntu.
<lordievader> Do you have /boot on luks too?
<ChibaPet> lordievader: No, I haven't done that under any system as yet, but it's a goal. Does the GRUB 16.04 will ship deal with LUKS itself?
<ChibaPet> For UEFI systems I'm happy just having things unlock in the initramfs, but I have a couple legacy systems where having GRUB do the unlock would be nice.
<lordievader> Hmm, [1] makes it look like an /etc/crypttab is enough. [1] https://thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu
<lordievader> In my current dracut + systemd, systemd takes care of unlocking the crypt volumes and mounting the right logical volumes.
<ChibaPet> Oh! Hm. I never think of crypttab since it's in root, but I guess you have it available when you're building the initramfs. =brain flexes=
<ChibaPet> lordievader: systemd inside the initramfs?
<lordievader> Yes, it switches over first chance it gets :)
<ChibaPet> Thanks for the link, by the way. Never seen that site before.
<lordievader> Neither have I ;)
<ChibaPet> Hrm. They are going in a couple directions I don't want, as I'm reading so far.
<lordievader> I thought I let Ubiquity do the initial luks+lvm setup, IIRC.
<lordievader> That is when I still ran Kubuntu.
<ChibaPet> Part of my thing is needing RAID, which I believe Ubiquity won't do.
<ChibaPet> but reading on, they're evidently talking about doing things in the shell anyway, so maybe Ubiquity will deal with the parts I don't care about. Hrm. I'll have to give it a run-through tonight.
<lordievader> Not natively, the mini iso can do a lot of that stuff though... or you set it up from a shell.
<ChibaPet> Oh. Hey. So, they're talking about an /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d. I'm going to go way out on a limb and say that maybe I have a vague lead on where I'd go to configure initramfs. :P
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-05
<ChibaPet> I'm not seeing tools for manual partitioning from another console when I'm booted into today's Xenial server ISO. I'm curious as to what I'm missing... no fdisk/gdisk/parted or friends.
<ChibaPet> lordievader: Also just found http://missinglink.xyz/security/tutorial-debianubuntu-full-disk-encryption-luks-fde-including-encrypted-boot/
<ChibaPet> although that still has unencrypted bits
<lordievader> The Debian cd can drop to a shell through the menu, can't the server iso do that?
<lordievader> Good morning, by the by.
<ChibaPet> Good morning.
<ChibaPet> The server ISO can, but it lacks some tools that are on the desktop edition.
<ChibaPet> For instance, there appears to be no fdisk/gdisk/parted available from the shell of the server ISO.
<lordievader> You cannot apt-get that?
<ChibaPet> The server ISO doesn't present a live image, at least so far as I understand it.
<ChibaPet> It's more or less identical to what Debian ships with their net-installers.
<ChibaPet> Either way, my next hurdle is hand-setup of GRUB, initramfs, and LUKS.
<lordievader> Hmm, guess it is too long ago for me to have done a server install of Ubuntu.
<just_> Hi guys. I have Ubuntu 16.04. when apt-get install -f get:
<just_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14886436/
<just_> system cant configure udev
<just_> because group input already exist
<just_> can anybody help?
<just_> anybody alive?
<lordievader> just_: Hmm, that sounds nasty. I suppose you could use a live-cd to chroot in and reinstall udev.
<just_> lordievader: I commented group Input and then apt-get install -f.
<just_> now i have: update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<just_> insserv: Service mountkernfs has to be enabled to start service udev
<just_> insserv: exiting now!
<just_> nevermind
<just_> how, i can reinstall udev?
<lordievader> just_: apt-get remove udev && apt-get install udev; but don't do this from the install itself.
<k1l_> how did you upgrade to 16.04?
<just_> I was never updated as this is a new installation
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<just_> <lordievader>, i go to /var/lib/dpkg/info and rm udev*
<just_> then apt-get install -f
<just_> and everything OK
<lotus|Xenial4-4> !find mpv
<ubottu> Found: libgmpv4-dev, bumpversion, gnome-mpv, libdevel-dumpvar-perl, libmpv-dbg, libmpv-dev, libmpv1, libnet-frame-layer-icmpv6-perl, mpv, mpv-dbg (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mpv&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<lotus|Xenial4-4> !info mpv
<ubottu> mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0-1 (xenial), package size 831 kB, installed size 2067 kB
<lotus|Xenial4-4> new mpv icon on xenial nice
<lordievader> just_: That sounds like a bad idea... but hey if it works...
<BluesKaj> yeah. but where are the audio settings on mpv ? is it like mplayer cli based?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Yes, the command line switches are extensive.
<lordievader> https://mpv.io/manual/master/
<just__> now i have udev »absent; We assume that at the moment the package is not installed files but all works
<lordievader> Still sounds like a bad idea...
<just_> and any suggestions?
<lordievader> Reinstall the package through a chroot or something.
<just__> Can you write a list of commands?
<BluesKaj> mpv seems like a decent player, but vlc is so much easier to setup and use
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: well i found smplayer more lightweight on my desktop lately
<lotuspsychje> playing 1080p stuff
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, I found that Hi Def on some movies have a lot of errors and the player spends memory and gpu cycles with correction data ...sometimes it's the source material that has the problems
<lotuspsychje> yeah could be
<BluesKaj> vlc is mostly fine on my old pc tho
<lotuspsychje> vlc is rocksteady indeed
<lordievader> mpv is quite nice imo.
<BluesKaj> yeah,mpv is great for heaphone listening when watching movies on my setup due to the analog audio output to the wireless headphone transmitter. It can't handle digital signals.
<zzarr> hello! I have installed Ubuntu by bootstraping it to an SD card and I can boot it with the arch arm kernel on my ASUS Chromebook Flip
<zzarr> but, there's no connectivity when I have booted it, how do I connect wifi from command line?
<zzarr> should I define a wireless network interface?
<zzarr> or is there a "make it all happen" script I can run?
<goddard> who, or where would I post about the default sound device being selected when a new device is connected?
<goddard> when you connect a bluetooth speaker for example it connects and switches to play sound on that device automatically, but it doesn't switch the device in the sound controls so every time you have to go into the sound settings and set the default device.
<sudormrf> ello lads
<sudormrf> what's new and cool in 16.04
<sudormrf> :D
<Pici> higher numbers
<sudormrf> ha!
<sudormrf> as we have seen with the megapixel race, higher numbers aren't always good ;P
<ChibaPet> sudormrf: ZFS shipped with the distro. New kernel.
<ChibaPet> LTS
<sudormrf> ChibaPet, how about unity version
<ikonia> ZFS is shipped ?
<ChibaPet> sudormrf: Oh, um. I don't know. I don't use Unity on desktops.
<ikonia> thats the first I've heard of that
<sudormrf> ChibaPet, I typically use Gnome, myself
<ChibaPet> !info zfsutils-linux
<ubottu> Package zfsutils-linux does not exist in xenial
<ChibaPet> wait, what was it now... hrm
<rww> sudormrf: still Unity 7, so...
<ikonia> as far as I know, zfs is not part of the kernel still due to oracle licensing
<ChibaPet> !info zfs-initramfs
<ubottu> zfs-initramfs (source: zfs-linux): Native OpenZFS root filesystem capabilities for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.5.4-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 21 kB
<ikonia> so thats initramfs
<ChibaPet> ikonia: Right, but that ends up being irrelevant. Doesn't need to be linked into the kernel.
<ikonia> well it does as the mainteanance of a 3rd part module for your root file system isn't great
<ChibaPet> ikonia: That's why it's great that Canonical is shipping it now.
<ikonia> not for me
<ikonia> I'd prefer they focussed efforts on objects that where open and part of the kernel
<ikonia> certainly something as critical as the root file system
<ChibaPet> CDDL is less restrictive than the GPL while still being copyleft. Hard to call it "not open".
<ikonia> is that going to come from "main" ?
<ChibaPet> You'd have to ask Canonical what their ultimate plans are.
<ikonia> not really bothered personally
<ChibaPet> Given the degree to which it will offer competitive advantage over Red Hat, it's pretty significant.
<ikonia> is useful to know though, so thank you
<ikonia> I'd hardly call that a competative advantage
<ChibaPet> Competitive.
<ikonia> yes
<sudormrf> does red hat have a longer support cycle for their releases?  IIRC, centOS seems to have a really long support lifecycle.
<ikonia> yes
<ChibaPet> But... It fills a couple niches nicely, and it's already used in a couple significant shops. Better support from Canonical will mean that these shops will be more inclined to roll out Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Centos Mirrors Red Hats which is 8 years + extended to 12 - compared to ubuntu's of 5
<ikonia> pros/cons to each
<ChibaPet> sudormrf: Red Hat does ten years to Canonical's five.
<sudormrf> true that
<ChibaPet> sudormrf: That said, Canonical's lifecycle is probably more realistic when you look at hardware aging, and of course all of this is way up in the air in the age of Docker.
<sudormrf> ChibaPet, yep, I agree.  but then it does depend also on enterprises
<sudormrf> enterprises don't necessarily replace hardware as frequent as your average consumer
<sudormrf> not infrastructure stuff, anyway
<sudormrf> again, pros/cons to both approaches
<ChibaPet> sudormrf: Right, but ones that aren't starved for money plan their equipment lifecycles based on warranty coverage and such.
<ChibaPet> But yeah, there's something for everyone.
<sudormrf> ChibaPet, true, however there is also hardware that is supported for a long time using extended warranties, etc
<sudormrf> word up
<sudormrf> I am going to have to move one of my servers from 12.04 soonish :D.
<sudormrf> well not have to
<sudormrf> but, ya know
<ChibaPet> Upgrade or reimplement?
<sudormrf> a bit of both.  probably upgrade the hardware, merge a couple of devices together, remove some of the functions, etc.
<sudormrf> it is doing a few duties and I would like to offload some of those duties to something else
<ChibaPet> I need to upgrade a couple personal servers before long, hence my evaluating Xenial
<ikonia> ChibaPet: what's your view so far ?
<ChibaPet> ikonia: I haven't gotten into it enough yet, but it seems solidly built so far. I don't have enough to really have an opinion yet.
<ChibaPet> Ask again in a week or two and I'll have an opinion.
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-06
<damascene> Hi, what is the name of the package python-pyqt5.qtqml and python3-pyqt5.qtqml in Xenial
<damascene> hi, I would like to know what libraries are required to escape those errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/14907978/ QtQuick.Window" is not installed "QtQuick.Controls" is not installed QtQuick is not installed it's python3 program on Ubuntu 16.04. I could now what packages are those in
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> how can I go back to 100% classic scrollbars (with arrows, clicking somewhere in the scrollbar scrolls one page etc.)?
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-07
<Lope> I've setup ubuntu-server 16.04 on a VM with a bridged NIC. I've given the NIC a public IP. It can ping any public IP address and get replies. IPTABLES aren't blocking anything. It has nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf. I've tried 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as well as the nameservers from my ISP, but when I `dig google.com` I get status NOERROR. ANSWER:0. ADDITIONAL:1. Warning: Recursion requested byt not available. When I run the same query on the host I don't get th
<Lope> e warning about recursion, instead I get 1 answer, which contains an A record (IP address). Any ideas?
<Lope> anyone know why my DNS lookups work on my host, but not on my guest? The guest is ubuntu 16.04 with a virtIO NIC bridged to the host's NIC. The guest has a public IP and can ping anywhere, but DNS is not working. I've tried setting MTU to 1000 so I've ruled that out as a potential problem. Any ideas? http://i.imgur.com/UZal8Ik.png
<PryMar56> Lope the bridge is on the host? Why would the guest have a bridge?
<Lope> PryMar56: yes, the bridge is on the host.
<penguin42> Lope: can you ping the host at all?
<Lope> penguin42: Yes, the guest has a public IP and it can ping the host's public IP as well as any public IP on the internet.
<penguin42> Lope: and what machine runs the DNS?
<Lope> I don't have any DNS servers. I use either 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 or my ISP's DNS servers.
<penguin42> ok, so the guest is picking up an IP address from your router like the host ?
<Lope> No I've given it a static public IP.
<PryMar56> Lope sounds like hezner? check their user docs
<Lope> what sounds like hetzner?
<PryMar56> you have a typical datacenter network setup
<Lope> Yeah, I'd hope so :)
<Lope> but it's not working. I've emailed my ISP cos neither I nor anyone I've asked can figure it out.
<lotuspsychje> Lope: sounds more like a network issue then a 16.04 one no?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: maybe #vbox or ##networking can sort you out of this?
<Lope> lotuspsychje: Yeh, the ##networking people were not able to help. The #ubuntu people refused to even read my question past 16.04. So I'll just wait to hear back from my ISP.
<sabgenton> Any chance Xenial Xerus  will have another version bump of the kernel before release?
<sabgenton> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-now-officially-powered-by-linux-kernel-4-4-lts-499744.shtml
<sabgenton> never mind
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TurdleHead> Anyone running enlightenment e20 in xenial? I noticed their ppa has no support for ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> !info e17 xenial
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.6-1 (xenial), package size 1671 kB, installed size 6383 kB
<Daekdroom> That's a little outdated.
<Daekdroom> Just a little.
<MountainX> Kubuntu 16.04 installer is still crashing. Any workaround?
<ChibaPet> MountainX: Server install and add the packages from there?
<MountainX> ChibaPet: OK, that's something I have not tried yet. Thanks
<ChibaPet> MountainX: It's what I tend to do. You'll end up with the same packages.
<ChibaPet> MountainX: It's also the only way to get things like LUKS sitting on RAID out of the box.
<Oderus> hi, having trouble updating.. here's the output, i'm already using 16.04 but i cant seem to update. thanks! http://paste.ubuntu.com/14988306/
<ChibaPet> Oderus: There's likely a cleaner mechanism, but if I were looking at that I'd be tempted to yank out plymouth.
<ChibaPet> or shim in the right sort of file for the missing one
<Oderus> ChibaPet: i thought about that.. problem is I also have a broken linux image i cant seem to repair or remove as well
<ChibaPet> Isn't that failing because of the plymouth image it's not finding?
<Oderus> i don't think so? i can try uninstalling plymouth
<ChibaPet> Oderus: Before you do that...
<ChibaPet> dpkg -S /usr/share/plymouth/themes/mythbuntu-logo/mythbuntu-logo.plymouth
<ChibaPet> or maybe more accurately: /usr/share/plymouth/themes/mythbuntu-logo
<ChibaPet> just in case it's not plymouth itself that's missing bits
<Oderus> nope it says pattern not found, for both of those.
<ChibaPet> Alright. Note that you could break things worse, but if it were me, the plymouth hooks in the initramfs-tools are what are breaking. Remove them and they won't be there to break.
<ChibaPet> OR find the right sort of file and put in where it's looking, there.
<ChibaPet> as a stopgap
<Oderus> yeah seems kinda rough to uninstall plymouth.. ill try that secondary option first
<ChibaPet> It should get you further.
<Oderus> that.. actually seemed to work
<ChibaPet> You seem surprised.
<ChibaPet> You pasted the error messages.
<Oderus> no clue why it wants mythbuntu logo, i've never used that before xD. Yeah i am a little, i thought the issue lied in a bad linux image x.x
<ChibaPet> The error messages weren't lying to you.
<Oderus> i mean, thats where i thought the issue was.
<ChibaPet> Look at the error you pasted. First bit that went bad was the sed line, which said where it was having problems. Then you cascade up the chain noting failure, but that first one was the root.
<ChibaPet> There could have been other problems too, but that was the one that broke it on that run.
<Oderus> ohh ok. i thought it was seperate errors. that makes sense.
<ChibaPet> Ah, I see. Yeah, all the same chain.
<Oderus> in any case I am glad you were around to ask! Thank you, saved me much time
<ChibaPet> Happy to help.
<ChibaPet> I'm struggling through something similar right now, as it turns out.
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-30
 * enyc was about to ask question then answered itself ... "rolling HWE kernel model" =)
<enyc> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-2-lts-lands-january-19-2017-with-ubuntu-16-10-s-linux-4-8-kernel-510572.shtml
<enyc> Though I note 4.9 is the kernel.org LTS version, not 4.8 ....
<k1l_> doesnt matter. ubuntu got a own kernel team doing the support for the time
<k1l_> look hat here to understand what this HWE is about: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<k1l_> the change is now, that you cant stay on that 16.10 backports kernel anymore. you are upgraded to the 17.04 bakcports kernel on 16.04.3 automatically.
<enyc> k1l_: that page and linuxd page don't appear to say what GA actually stands for, just what it effectively is
<k1l_> GA?
<enyc> k1l_: "The Release Team has also agreed that for 16.04 server images, they will offer both the GA and HWE Kernels."
<enyc> "The Ubuntu 16.04 LTS release ships with a standard Ubuntu v4.4 kernel. It is commonly referred to as the GA kernel and is supported "
<enyc> GA looks suspiciously like an acronym ;p
<k1l_> the original 16.04 kernel
<k1l_> if you look at the link i showed you you will see the difference from 16.04 compared to the LTS releases before
<enyc> yes it does
<enyc> but it doesn't say what G and A actualyl stood for anywhere
<DJones> enyc: GA = General Availability
<DJones> From http://askubuntu.com/questions/248914/what-is-hardware-enablement-hwe "Ubuntu will offer at least two kernels: the General Availability (GA) kernel, i.e. the most stable kernel, which does not get updated to point releases; and the Hardware Enablement (HWE) kernel"
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-02
<valorie> just got
<valorie> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915
<valorie> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/bxt_guc_ver8_7.bin for module i915
<valorie> in my full-upgrade today
<k1l> afaik that is because they added the driver but didnt provide the firmware so far.
<k1l> intel that is.
<valorie> hoping it is not serious as I restart....
<valorie> ok
<k1l> should not matter as long as you dont have that chip
<valorie> no clue
<k1l> 16.10 gets the same warning, btw
<valorie> ok
 * valorie restarts
 * k1l crosses fingers
<valorie> no problems
<k1l> :)
<valorie> so far, zesty is the best yet
<k1l> new ist always best :)
<valorie> true
<valorie> until it isn't
 * enyc looks around wondering what happened to 16.04.2 "Expected 2017-01-19"
<flocculant> enyc: delayed till next week - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-January/004018.html
<enyc> ok =)
 * enyc was sort of surprised going for kernel 4.8 rather than  kernel.org 4.9LTS  as debian using anyway.......
<nacc> enyc: aiui, 16.04.2 will use same kernel base as 16.10 (which is 4.8)
<genii> http://i.imgur.com/nQDgxZr.jpg
<k1l_> the bad quality of the camera is a good privacy feature :)
<genii> Heh
<genii> k1l_: But anyhow, pretty weird. The sddm screen even has cursor blinking in the password field
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-04
<johnny_|_> Hi. I am using ubuntu 17.04 live persistent usb. I accidentaly deleted
<johnny_|_> my sources.list. Now I am not sure which is the correct location that
<johnny_|_> holds original file. is it  /rofs/etc/apt/sources.list or
<johnny_|_> /rofs/usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list? (the latter one also has
<johnny_|_> deb-src entries).
<flocculant> etc/apt
<johnny_|_> flocculant: i know the destination folder. I want to know which is the correct source
<flocculant> johnny_|_: well this is mine - I've got src's enabled you probably won't want those - and I use the main server too - so you might want to change that, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23924061/
<johnny_|_> flocculant: thanks
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-29
<CoJaBo> valorie: so, the xubuntu bionic 31-bit iso's installer is apparently broken too >_>
<valorie> I've been reading the BR and yeah
<CoJaBo> I did an "erase existing and install using LVM"; it gets most of the way thru, then complains about GRUB not being able to be installed on "/dev/dm" or maybe it was "/dev/dm0"
<valorie> you might add your info to https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745118 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "duplicate for #1744357 Unable to boot with i386 4.13.0-25 / 4.13.0-26 / 4.13.0-31 kernel on Xenial / Artful" [High,Triaged]
<CoJaBo> It then asks for an alternate device, but none of the options make the "OK" button do anything at all; the install hangs at that point
<CoJaBo> Installing grub manually does appear to result in a working system, tho it seems to have left a few junk packages remaining.. I think that's the best I'm gonna get tho lol
<CoJaBo> IHAVEATASKBAROMG
<valorie> congratulations
<valorie> this might be a separate bug
<lotuspsychje> morning flocculant :p
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: morning :)
<flocculant> glad I now know that the 32 bit issues I see is a kernel bug and infinity was right :p
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> cool you guys found it
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: everything on schedule for bionic?
<flocculant> for us it is pretty much, few more things to get in iirc
<lotuspsychje> did we pass alpha1
<flocculant> there was no alpha1
<lotuspsychje> ah
<flocculant> xubuntu doesn't do alphas anyway 
<lotuspsychje> so we just follow the stream as it goes?
<flocculant> yea - we do join in for beta 1
<lotuspsychje> cool
<barcode> are ubuntu 18 package versions already frozen (the schedule is after FeatureDefinitionFreeze but before FeatureFreeze)?
<barcode> i have a question regarding ubuntu 18: will versions of included packages change for the final release? (e.g. cmake is 3.9 at on the nightly. will it be 3.10 on the final release?) 
<barcode> are ubuntu 18 package versions already frozen (the schedule is after FeatureDefinitionFreeze but before FeatureFreeze)? if ubuntu 18 package versionss are not frozen, where can i request for a package to be updated for the final release?
<teward> barcode: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule is relevant.
<teward> depending on the nature of what you're looking to get 'updated', it may or may not happen.  File a request for the package to be updated as a bug *against* the package in question.
<Volkodav> Is it about time to give it a spin on one of my boxes? How is it so far? Any known showstoppers?
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: pretty stable on my side on xorg
<Volkodav> Did you test skype printers all that evil?
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: the wayland session is still worked on
<Volkodav> Does it give a choice what to use?
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: my hp works pretty nice after adding it in gnome
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: at login the choice is given xorg or wayland, for some systems
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: nvidia has issues on wayland
<Volkodav> hp is one of the best with linux from the very old days
<Volkodav> I stickwith Brother since they started offering drivers
<Volkodav> Well I have nvidia on that box 
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: well the xorg/nouveau session might work nice
<Volkodav> well may as well stay with xorg for a while before they figure it out
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: we just had the news xorg will be by default on final release
<Volkodav> I guess it's good news huh?
<Volkodav> wayland is still too rough around the edges ...
<Volkodav> Does it work for anybody ?
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: sure
<Volkodav> older machines I guess?
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: no, au contraire newer machines with higher specs, but depends also on the graphics
<Volkodav> any flavors on daily images? Let me see
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: im testing/bug ubuntu-desktop main flavor
<Volkodav> I actually run xfce on ubuntu install was thinking of maybe wiping it out just go with xubuntu to get rid of some blob
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: we need all kinds of testers on more flavors
<Volkodav> well it's just one image so far
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: just keep in mind we still in development branch right, things 'could' still break
<Volkodav> I don't mind I've been playing with alphas for last 14 years as far as I remember 
<Volkodav> I remember the switch from kernel 2.8 to 2.10 for some reason - seemed like a bid deal back then
<Volkodav> :)
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: think they gonna skip alpha1
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: so just keeping our systems up to date until beta1
<Volkodav> why so?
<Volkodav> looks like a rolling release type of deal
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: no, its another reason
<Volkodav> lotuspsychje:  you meant Alpha 2 
<Volkodav> What was that fuss with BIOS on the current?
<lotuspsychje> !intelbug
<lotuspsychje> !lenovobug
<ubottu> The original release of Ubuntu 17.10 contained a bug that makes firmware memory read-only. See https://pad.lv/1734147 for more info. This bug has been fixed in 17.10's repositories (so upgrades are safe) and new ISOs have been released (look for 17.10.1 in the filename).
<flocculant> :)
<lotuspsychje> hey flocculant 
<flocculant> hi lotuspsychje 
<lotuspsychje> we miss you on discuss flocculant :p
<Volkodav> lotuspsychje: Any idea when the flavors are due?
<lotuspsychje> one for you flocculant ^
<flocculant> Volkodav: xubuntu is due at the same time all flavours are ;) also you'll not see an Xubuntu Alpha of any description, we only do Beta 1 onwards
<Volkodav> flocculant: Thanks I'll wait till Beta 1 then
<flocculant> Volkodav: ok up to you - it's pretty stable for me (and I run xubuntu bionic plus our 'officialish' ppas with it 
<daddy0> bionic was locking me up daily, and rebooting with MCE errors.   ive gone back to xenial for few days now and its all good again
<daddy0> older cpu e6700, 8gb ram, nvidia drivers
<lotuspsychje> daddy0: did you try nouveau on xorg?
<daddy0> no just the nv blob every time i reinstalled
<lotuspsychje> daddy0: nvidia is a no-go with wayland
<daddy0> 3d games were working fine, for what thats worth
<J03Y> can someone link me to a relatively stable release?
<J03Y> my bionic beaver is about ready to take a pwder
<J03Y> thats puttin it nicely
<J03Y> sumpn aint right
<J03Y> it lasted 30 days lol
<J03Y> could be my fault i did touch some stuff
<J03Y> no? ooook then....going with daily/nightly again
<hggdh> J03Y: Bionic is Alpha... if you really want something stable, it is 16.04 or 17.10
<hggdh> J03Y: and you can get the current "version" just by running "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<nacc> although a vague "i did touch some stuff" doesn't give me much confidence
<TJ-> maybe the stuff-in fell out?
<nacc> TJ-: :)
<J03Y> its dragging slow, clicking a torrent link no longer opens transmission, somehow the browser cache seems to have been deleted, sound/hdmi/bluetooth no longer works like it did, i am not sure if my gf may have had a root terminal while i was asleep
<J03Y> so i am re-installing
<J03Y> also i dont have an HDD so this was on a USB 3.0 stick and it may be failing
<J03Y> ive got it on a DVD but it loads up slow as christmas
<J03Y> meh, i am gunna whipe it with dd dev/zeros D/L a new image
<valorie> J03Y: you can just zsync to your HD, rather than re-downloading
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-30
<daddy0> theres a bug with filezilla 3.28.  how do we recommend bionic gets a newer version?
<nacc> daddy0: file a bug?
<nacc> daddy0: ubuntu-bug filezilla
<daddy0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/filezilla
<daddy0> here?
<nacc> daddy0: yeah
<lotuspsychje> dax: can we change !wayland somehow that its 'available' instead of default?
<dax> lotuspsychje: yes, please send factoid requests to #ubuntu-ops, preferably with the help of ubottu (/msg ubottu !wayland is <reply> new factoid here) but just dropping it in there normally is fine too
<lotuspsychje> allrighty tnx, problem is when your not around nothing ever happens
<lotuspsychje> we suggested few factoids in the past already
<dax> that's probably something that should be addressed by methods other than "just poke dax all the time", tbh
<dax> long-term, anyway
<TJ-> if dax gets poked, maybe dax with poke other ops :)
<TJ-> s/with/will/
<lotuspsychje> dax: its not that i wanna bug you mate...
<dax> lotuspsychje: i know. but i tend to take IRC breaks that last multiple weeks/months, one is probably coming up soon, and thus poking me doesn't really work as well as you'd like all the time :)
<lotuspsychje> dax: problem is when a factoid gets noticed into ops channel, if nobody reads it that day, its gone
<dax> lotuspsychje: I'll drop a note about the general issue into the ops discussion channel. If that doesn't help, there's not a whole lot else I can do. And please do start doing factoid suggestions through #ubuntu-ops in the meantime.
<dax> As always, Ubuntu's IRC Council has oversight over the IRC team in general, so if that's something you want to pursue that far, they'd be the people to talk to.
<lotuspsychje> allrighty mate
<lotuspsychje> dax: council is still genii?
<dax> #ubuntu-irc-council, irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com, member list is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council/+members
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<dax> anyway, I have poked the #ubuntu ops in general about it again, so might wanna wait and see what happens in the future. is up to you. probably we have been un-bionic enough in this channel for now, regardless ;)
<lotuspsychje> tnx for the move dax
<hggdh> and, just to stress the point: the IRC Council *is* active. Poke us if needed.
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-31
<hggdh> so... came to the laptop this morning, and there is an userId/password dialog open from nmcheck.gnome.org
<hggdh> "Authoentication requires by nmcheck.gnome.org:80 The site says <my wireless router>"
<hggdh> anybody knows why gnome.org would want the userId and password for my router?
<hggdh> and oh, BTW, the dialog opened as a Hotspot Login
<hggdh> ah, got it. n-m checks if connection is working. WHat threw me off is my router, does not require login
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-01
<nedstark> 18.04 won't install in virtual box on a mac with 4gb, seems to need more memory
<nedstark> its only getting 2gb of that 4
<nacc> nedstark: 'getting'?
<furkan> hey, i'm thinking of upgrading from 16.04 to the 18.04 beta... are people generally happy moving from Unity to Gnome shell? i'm not sure how i'll feel about losing some features like being able to search menu options through the dash
<furkan> or if there's a way to upgrade to 18.04 but keep Unity...
<TJ-> furkan: if it's your primary PC you might be better waiting until after release of the 18.04.1. If you don't mind regressions and breakage then go ahead
<furkan> TJ-: hmm i see, thanks for the input
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-02
<daddy0> had mce errors daily for a week while using bionic... went back to xenial 7 days now and nothing
<daddy0> hmmm
<daddy0> any ideas?
<daddy0> e6700 8gb ram gts450
<lotuspsychje> daddy0: we talked about this before
<lotuspsychje> daddy0: nvidia is a no go yet on wayland
<daddy0> i was playing steam dota2, and some wine 3d games
<daddy0> so it was all thru wayland?
<daddy0> thought xorg was default for bionic
<daddy0> forgive me im still learing a
<lotuspsychje> daddy0: the final plan is xorg by default on 18.04 yes
<daddy0> but wayland is the default for the alpha that im using?
<lotuspsychje> daddy0: not sure if it changed already in this stage
<daddy0> isee
<daddy0> the mce errors said cpu fwiw
<Ian_Corne> I'm not finding snap installed apps via gnome-shell, anyone else? Feature or bug?
<tomreyn> daddy0: maybe be the bionic installation you had came with buggy intel microcode updates, this cuold explain mce's. i'm not sure whetehr those are on the installation media (then it's totally possible) or downloaded live (then i don't think this is what happened since those updates got pulled)
<Ian_Corne> any other users of chrome and gmail notifications? It seems they lag hard when hovering over them
<jackpot51>  Has anyone noticed delays in the Bionic daily image when running in QEMU?
<hggdh> jackpot51: what type of delays?
<Odd_Bloke> jackpot51: And by "Bionic daily image" you mean the daily ISO?
<jackpot51> Before showing the ubiquity selection, there is a blank screen for about 30 seconds. Yes, I mean the dialy ISO
<hggdh> sorry, did not ee that type of delay
<jackpot51> bionic-desktop-amd64.iso from yesterday
<flocculant> jackpot51: yup - though with xubuntu's daily - been seeing that for weeks though
<jackpot51> I run it as follows: kvm -m 2G -vga qxl -hda hda.img -boot d -cdrom bionic-desktop-amd64.iso
<jackpot51> -vga std does the same thing, by the way
<TJ-> jackpot51: what is the host it's running on?
<TJ-> jackpot51: Xenial?
<jackpot51> Ubuntu 18.04
<TJ-> jackpot51: so 18.04  on 18.04 ?
<jackpot51> Yep :)
<TJ-> could be related to qemu/kvm patches for PTI - you've got host-kernel+qemu/kvm --> guest-kernel interactions. Did the previous daily behave? Can we narrow down the point at which this began?
<jackpot51> I believe this has been an issue for a while. A colleague of mine has the issue with the same ISO but using 17.10 as the host. I have seen it with dailies for at least the past week
<powersj> the 30 second comment is interesting as we added a 30 second timeout during language selection
<powersj> see: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2017-November/007627.html for background
 * powersj tries the desktop iso
<flocculant> powersj: that sounds about as long as I've been having long boot times 
<jackpot51> powersj: jderose will try Ubuntu server 18.04 on 17.10, I will try it on 18.04
<flocculant> if in fact it's the issue on desktop
<powersj> thanks - that would be good as I am not seeing the issue with server
<jackpot51> It may be on desktop, but seeing it in xubuntu is odd. After server, we will try xubuntu and see if it feels like the same issue
<flocculant> jackpot51: okey doke
<flocculant> could be local to me - but who knows
 * powersj sees "A start job is running for Ubuntu live CD installer"
<jderose> powersj: in today's bionic server iso, i'm getting stuck at "Select and install software... Installation step failed". but no delay launching DI anyway
<powersj> jderose: can you run md5sum on your server ISO so I can check it out
<powersj> wanna make sure I'm using the same one as you
<jderose> powersj: c302305611be0e0321f3b4fcbc9e53db  bionic-server-amd64.iso
<jackpot51> I had success launching the server iso, b5c0b9a1221ac222ccd7cf0681a5984a *bionic-server-amd64.iso
<jackpot51> Have not installed yet
<powersj> jderose: ah the pending ISO suggest avoiding those as they do break and my CI will prevent bad ones from coming out
<powersj> it is good though that all of us seem to be booting the server ISO correctly
<jderose> ah right, forgot i'm using pending rather than current, will check current now...
<TJ-> It looks like the delay is in syslinux, which implies a BIOS mode boot. Does it also happen for an EFI mode boot (which uses GRUB) ?
<jderose> TJ-: yes, the delay is happing for jackpot51 and i in UEFI mode under QEMU also (using ovmf)
<jackpot51> I have a delay with the 18.04 ISO on both BIOS and UEFI
<TJ-> Just tested that, it doesn't delay for an EFI boot
<jackpot51> Let me update my desktop image, I pulled mine yesterday
<TJ-> For me it hits the GRUB menu, pauses about 4 seconds then auto-starts the "Try Ubuntu" entry
<jackpot51> Does it change with -vga qxl ?
<jackpot51> What arguments are you using?
<TJ-> qemu-system-x86_64 -name Bionic-Test -m 2G -bios /usr/share/ovmf/OVMF.fd -machine accel=kvm -vga qxl -monitor stdio -serial tcp:127.0.0.1:9999 -k en-gb -drive file=/dev/sda,if=scsi,format=raw,readonly -cdrom /home/tj/Downloads/bionic-desktop-amd64.iso -boot d
<jackpot51> On what host are you running?
<jackpot51> For me, the delay occurs after the plymouth splash screen with that same command
<jackpot51> I will let you know when I can rerun it with the latest ISO. The one I currently have has this md5sum: 064ab6173bc942d3327098f57748182e *bionic-desktop-amd64.iso
<TJ-> jackpot51: I hit Esc to watch what's going on rather than leave splash up
<TJ-> startup jobs seem to be trundling along,
<jackpot51> I ran without quiet and splash, the screen goes blank before the halt. GNOME shell starting?
<powersj> once it boots running `systemd-analyze blame` might be interesting, for me with that slightly modified command line from above I get 20s for plymouth-quit-wait.service
<jackpot51> Here is the journal log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26506933/
<jackpot51> systemd-analyze returns 6.489s (kernel) + 1.637s (userspace) = 8.127s
<jackpot51> Which is inaccurate
<jackpot51> systemd-analyze blame has the hisghest time as dev-sr0.device, 2.224s
<jackpot51> In the logs, there is a jump from Feb 02 18:10:29 ubuntu NetworkManager[974]: <info>  [1517595029.9565] manager: rfkill: WWAN hardware radio set enabled
<jackpot51> To the next line Feb 02 18:10:40 ubuntu nm-dispatcher[1052]: req:3 'connectivity-change': start running ordered scripts...
<jackpot51> That is at line 1384 in the paste. From line 1384 to line 1411, there is a time difference of 30 seconds. At this point, GNOME Shell reports starting
<TJ-> From the serial console here it looks like there's the usual network-online.wait delay... graphical.target wants don't kick off until that comepletes
<jackpot51> The same thing happens with the latest ISO: 50e3297bebfeea58ff5bd48f1e2d94fe *ubuntu-bionic-desktop-amd64.iso
<TJ-> I also edit the kernel command-line before starting, so it has "debug console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200n8 earlyprintk=serial,ttyS0,115200n8" (and quiet splash removed)
<jackpot51> Ah, that would be good
<TJ-> The qemu command above redirects the serial console to TCP port 9999, and I have "nc -l -p 9999 | tee /tmp/bionic-daily.log" running too to capture that /and/ be able to interact with the system by logging in at the "login:" 
<jackpot51> Is there a reason why this wait time wouldn't be in systemd-analyze ?
<TJ-> If it occurs /after/ graphical.target is achieved, yes
<TJ-> try booting with "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" so the GUI isn't started. Then log-in, and do "systemctl start graphical.target" - see if there's any difference. THat should also separate out the real service bring-up delays from the GUI start-up
<jackpot51> Ok, will do
<jackpot51> Is there a password?
<jackpot51> Ah, it is blank
<jackpot51> The delay is after starting graphical.target
<TJ-> jackpot51: line 1386 "dbus-daemon[969]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.bluez': timed out (service_start_timeout=25000ms)" -- 25 seconds --- could be implicated
<TJ-> jackpot51: so check the gdm logs, /var/log/gdm/ I think
<jackpot51> I think you are right. That happens after systemctl start graphical.target, and right at the delay
<jackpot51> The bluez issue
<TJ-> jackpot51: good that you've proved that is related to the graphical.target too
<jackpot51> Maybe I should disable the bluez dbus service before running graphical.target?
<TJ-> bug #1533206 looks to be related, I wonder if the patch got dropped during MIR
<ubottu> bug 1533206 in Blueman "Blueman-applet crash on login: DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Failed to activate service 'org.bluez': timed out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533206
<TJ-> basically, if there's no BT device the bluez daemon can't be reached on DBus so things calling it end up timing out
<TJ-> which might explain why VMs see it but bare-metal often doesnt (for laptops etc.)
<jackpot51> After disable dbus-org.bluez.service, I do not get that message any more
<jackpot51> But the delay is still there
<jackpot51> Instead, I get Feb 02 18:10:53 ubuntu gsd-media-keys[1540]: Failed to grab accelerators: Timeout was reached (24)
<jackpot51> Something similar to that
<TJ-> jackpot51: right, and I checked - blueman still has the patch (and shouldn't affect a Gnome desktop anyhow)
<TJ-> I suspect it's gnome-shell related
<TJ-> although ... hmmm... that wouldn't affect xubuntu
<TJ-> I'm testing today's amd64 image now
<jackpot51> I can test Xubuntu as well
<jackpot51> Yes, there is a delay in Xubuntu on my system as well
<jackpot51> Logs here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26509009/
<jackpot51> Jump is at line 960
<taohansen> when doing an apt update tracking "devel" in my /etc/apt/sources.list i receive this funky warning: https://gist.github.com/7931576c4babb39489b9adc82e226ff0
<taohansen> everything appears to be functional but this warning implies to me that Ubuntu intends to remove support for tracking "devel" in the future? is that a corrent supposition?
<taohansen> correct*
<Odd_Bloke> taohansen: I'm not sure I follow your line of reasoning; devel points at bionic at the moment, and apt is making sure you understand that what you're asking for isn't what you're getting (at least, not verbatim).
<nacc> taohansen: it might be apt being more verbose
<Odd_Bloke> I don't see why you would infer that support is going away. :)
<nacc> i'm not sure it's an archive change, reallly, as i thought devel was just a symllink
<taohansen> Odd_Bloke: irrational paranoia perhaps. 🙂 thanks for clearing up my confusion
<TJ-> How /on earth/ is one supposed to interact with the Gnome network manager applet to configure a connection? There's a mutli-application drop-down, but it just says "Wired Connecting" and no way to influence it. Desktop has "Network Manager 1 new notification" but no way to interact with it, either
<nacc> TJ-: on my system if i click up there, each network device has a twisty section (smalll right-facing triangle)
<nacc> TJ-: and under each of those i can change settings, disablle, etc
<TJ-> nacc: the desktop shows a clock too; is this some form of screen-lock? I don't seem able to get rid of it
<nacc> TJ-: i've never had a clock on my desktop :)
<nacc> i have a clock in the panel at the top
<TJ-> nacc: this is in a qemu VM: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/bionic-daily-desktop.png
<nacc> Tah yes, that llooks like th elock screen
<nacc> i *think* this is the thing people have talked about, you have to 'swipe up' or something?
<nacc> i'm really not sure
<TJ-> hmmm, so how does one get rid of it I wonder?
<nacc> i have not fresh istnalled in a while, so i don't know :)
<nacc> but i would ugess that's why it's grayed out
<TJ-> nacc: You're correct! Well I'll go to the foot of our stairs, what a silly non-intuitive behaviour for a desktop and mouse!
<nacc> yeah, i think it's somethig inherited from convergence-like bheavior
<TJ-> there should at least be a graphic hint there :D
<nacc> but i really dont' know, someone else complained about that (possibly here) a while ago
<nacc> there used to be like a arrow path at the bottom (and a grabber)
<nacc> but y'know, gnome being all modern, maybe they removed that :)
<nacc> </sarcasm>
<TJ-> :p
<TJ-> You know my views ... I'm just trying diagnose this long delay at start-up for the installer
<TJ-> I get more utility out of the 115200 baud serial link I've got connected to it's console
<nacc> TJ-: :)
<TJ-> * except when I forget and press Ctrl+C and kill the entire VM :D doh
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-03
<flocculant> jackpot51: thanks for confirming - at least now I know I'm not going madder than I am already :)
<s10gopal> how to fix  it ?  kernel-bug-exists-upstream https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-04
<Dry_Lips> Out of curiosity, what kernel is 18.04 supposed to be shipping with?
<Dry_Lips> And what kernel is 18.04 currently sporting?
<ducasse> iirc it's intended to ship with 4.15, and it's on the artful kernel now
<Dry_Lips> ducasse, thanks a lot m8
#ubuntu+1 2019-01-31
<bittin> heard todays Ubuntu Podcast and Updated to 19.04 Beta 2
<lotuspsychje> what was it about bittin 
<bittin> lotuspsychje: it was just a short 40 second episode saying they will have a meetup in Reading UK 16th March and that there is new Daily builds Beta 2 of Ubuntu 19.04 today and Beta 2.5 22th February
<bittin> that was pretty much all
<lotuspsychje> nice
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-01
<melodie> hi
<melodie> how is coming the new version?
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-03
<lotuspsychje> !19.04
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: should be working here?
<hggdh> that's... interesting
<hggdh> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019 (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule#>). It will be supported for nine months.
<lotuspsychje> tnx hggdh 
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: ^ there. I think it was like a vaccine, some take, some need another shot
<lotuspsychje> maybe also add support in #ubuntu+1 ?
<hggdh> !support
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<lotuspsychje> if we need to redirect users to here
<hggdh> it is there already
<lotuspsychje> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019 (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule#>). It will be supported for nine months.
<hggdh> unless I am (at it seems to be usual) missing something...
<hggdh> s/at/as/
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: i mean if someone asks in #ubuntu for some 19.04 support, we link him !19.04
<lotuspsychje> he needs to know the right channel
<hggdh> yes, it will work on #u
<hggdh> same bot (ubottu)
<lotuspsychje> different output in the 2 channels?
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> i think we misunderstand each other
<hggdh> agree :-)
<lotuspsychje> the trigger needs to point to this channel right?
<hggdh> fo 19.04? 
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<hggdh> that would be !ubuntu+1
<hggdh> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> ah
<hggdh> the yy.mm entry only provides a bit of detail about the specific entry
<lotuspsychje> allright, didnt know the ubuntu+1 one
<hggdh> np
<lotuspsychje> tnx for edit
<hggdh> you are very welcome :-)
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-28
<mybit> hi
<mybit> when is roughly the packaging cutoff for ubuntu 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> cutoff?
<tomreyn> see schedule on /topic
<mybit> I guess it'd be the feature freeze
<mybit> i help with a package and was wondering when we'd need to get a release out of that to see it in 20.04 
<mybit> er, s/package/open source project/
<lotuspsychje> mybit: whats the packagename?
<mybit> gnuradio
<tomreyn> mybit: you'd need to see into packages landing in ubuntu 20.04 / focal at least (maybe more) a week before feature freeze
<tomreyn> mybit: folks in #ubuntu-devel would probably be able to give a better recommendation.
<tomreyn>  gnuradio | 3.8.0.0-6          | focal/universe          | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, ppc64el, s390x
<tomreyn>  gnuradio | 3.8.0.0-7build1    | focal-proposed/universe | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, ppc64el, s390x
<tomreyn> this is the current state. it's in universe, so less strict rules apply to it (but it also gets a lower support level than packages in "main", though a non mandatory package would not easily land in main)
<mybit> thanks for the info
<tomreyn> i'd say make sure the debian testing version is up to date (which involves making sure it needs to pass the debian unstable -> testing migration, which also adds one week), and file a bug against the ubuntu package to have it merged into focal.
<tomreyn> mybit: ^
<tomreyn> ... before "Debian Import Freeze "
<tomreyn> https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/gnuradio
<tomreyn> obviously this also needs to work out for all of its dfirect dependencies
<tomreyn> *direct
<tomreyn> you may want to coordinate with the debian package maintainer.
<tomreyn> mybit: ^ generally, there's #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-app-devel for development purposes
<mybit> Maitland who does the packaging is awesome
<mybit> I would have asked him but different timezones etc, and was looking to get a quick idea on it
<mybit> thanks!
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-29
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: wich commandline do you use?
<mknepper> Hello, I'm reporting a bug in 20.04 LTS. Gnome-screenshot does not send images to the clipboard if you use the command line (gnome-screenshot -c or gnome-screenshot --clipboard) - this goes for adding a custom keyboard shortcut in the system settings as well (search for Keyboard Shortcuts in menu, open, add shortcut with options gnome-screenshot -c).
<mknepper> lotuspsychje, gnome-screenshot -c or gnome-screenshot --clipboard
<mknepper> Either will not send data to the clipboard
<mknepper> However! if you use the GUI, it -does- work
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: yeah seems like that isnt working like you say
<Miles8of9> how do you download focal fossa? it's not on ubuntu site
<lotuspsychje> Miles8of9: see the topic for the daily iso
<mknepper> lotuspsychje, yeah, I'm not sure why either. I don't know how to file a bug report for that either or I would
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: to file a bug on ubuntu, please use ubuntu-bug packagename
<mknepper> will I be able to describe the problem or will it just send data? 
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: both
<mknepper> awesome. I'll file that now
<lotuspsychje> Miles8of9: just keep in mind 20.04 is in development in this stage, breakage can still happen, for testers only
<Miles8of9> before installing 18.04 i want to test drive a bit the latest version
<Miles8of9> maybe it won't even boot
<lotuspsychje> it boots
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: it does copy, when you just gnome-screenshot
<mknepper> it doesn't for me for some reason
<lotuspsychje> without the -c ?
<mknepper> yes
<mknepper> I'm not seeing it my clipboard history either
<mknepper> it works fine if I use the GUI
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: did you tweak hotkeys or something?
<mknepper> I added a hotkey for gnome-screenshot -a -c 
<mknepper> to screenshot an area and copy it to clipboard
<mknepper> but even running just gnome-screenshot in the terminal gives me nothing
<lotuspsychje> thats weird indeed
<lotuspsychje> here it works, without the arguments
<mknepper> i wish gnome-screenshot had a way to display stuff in verbose in the terminal
<mknepper> that's really weird, shouldn't you have to specify that it copies to the clipboard?
<mknepper> i thought by default gnome-screenshot just saved a .png with the timestap as the filename
<mknepper> *timestamp
<lotuspsychje> it does here
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: can you try this on a new user please?
<mknepper> yes, let me set up another user
<mknepper> thats a no-go
<lotuspsychje> so doesnt work either?
<mknepper> no, here's a screenshot of just using 'gnome-screenshot' from the terminal
<mknepper> https://imgur.com/a/eNq69kk
<mknepper> and one of using 'gnome-screenshot --clipboard'
<mknepper> https://imgur.com/a/ifEtD7k
<mknepper> so I'm not sure what's going on. this fossa install is up to date
<lotuspsychje> and they dont create a pic in your pictures folder neither?
<mknepper> it does create a pic in the pictures folder
<mknepper> that part works
<lotuspsychje> ah
<mknepper> it just doesn't copy to the clipboard from command line
<lotuspsychje> just the clipboard
<lotuspsychje> right ic
<mknepper> yeah so weird
<mknepper> and it copies to the clipboard IF you use the GUI
<mknepper> so somehow the GUI works but CLI doesnt, not sure what the difference is
<mknepper> maybe the gnome-devs changed something and it hasn't been updated yet, idk
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/1733890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1733890 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "Copy to clipboard not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mknepper> my main user is set up as an adminstrator, didn't work, the tester user is a standard user, same thing
<mknepper> oh, interesting
<mknepper> i couldn't find that bug
<mknepper> that looks a little different though
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: can you try #13 paste into gmail?
<mknepper> yes let me try to paste into a gmail message
<mknepper> doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> kk
<mknepper> itd be really useful if i could get some sort of verbose output to see what's going on but Idk how to do that
<lotuspsychje> journalctl -f to see logs about your system
<mknepper> not seeing it in there either. some stuff covering the terminal and ffaudio-core but thats it
<lotuspsychje> perhaps proceed with a new bug mknepper 
<mknepper> okay, running the GUI, i got something
<mknepper> https://pastebin.com/PHyjUSNT
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-screenshot
<ubottu> gnome-screenshot (source: gnome-screenshot): screenshot application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.33.90-1ubuntu1 (focal), package size 52 kB, installed size 308 kB
<lotuspsychje> is your version right mknepper ^
<mknepper> let me double check
<mknepper> yes, 3.33.90
<mknepper> i have an idea. what if i have to specify the X display?
<mknepper> gnome-screenshot --clipboard --display=default_display
<mknepper> Idk how to do it, like, what i'd put in there
<mknepper> but here: Jan 29 06:55:42 ubuntu dbus-daemon[1886]: [session uid=1000 pid=1886] Activating service name='org.gnome.seahorse.Application' requested by ':1.40' (uid=1000 pid=2249 comm="/usr/bin/gnome-shell " label="unconfined")
<mknepper> is :1.40 the X display?
<lotuspsychje> i think the display argument is just when you want to specify another then default
<mknepper> hmm. 
<lotuspsychje> but do try
<mknepper> i couldn't get it to work, but then again I don't know how to specific an X display
<mknepper> Also, I pasted the wrong thing
<mknepper> Jan 29 06:55:42 ubuntu dbus-daemon[1886]: [session uid=1000 pid=1886] Activating service name='org.gnome.Screenshot' requested by ':1.40' (uid=1000 pid=2249 comm="/usr/bin/gnome-shell " label="unconfined")
<mknepper> that happens when you run the GUI, but nothing happens in the journalctl if you use the commandline option
<mknepper> i guess I could just find another screenshot application
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: try ctrl+prtscr
<lotuspsychje> that works for me
<mknepper> That worked
<mknepper> ctrl+shift+prntscrn worked too
<mknepper> strange, wonder what Ubuntu is using as the default command that makes it work vs. using the command line
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: how about you proceed with the bug, let the devs fight it out?
<mknepper> sounds good
<mknepper> will do, ty
<lotuspsychje> use ubuntu-bug ok
<mknepper> Okay, someone else reported the same bug for 19.10
<mknepper> Selected "Affects me"
<lotuspsychje> whats the ID plz mknepper 
<mknepper> #1852679
<mknepper> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/1852679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1852679 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "CLI to copy to clipboard does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> nice find mknepper affected too
<mknepper> I added some basic info in my comments
<mknepper> Hope this helps :)
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: please mention its on 20.04
<mknepper> I did
<lotuspsychje> ah my bad, had to reload :p
<mknepper> haha no worries. hopefully we can figure out what's causing this. thanks again. I'll keep hunting down bugs.
<lotuspsychje> cool tnx for helping out mknepper 
<lotuspsychje> lemme try that on bionic holdon
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: works on bionic, tested by 2 users
<mknepper> hmm
<mknepper> so something changed from bionic up
<lotuspsychje> yes the version :p
<mknepper> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> :p
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-30
<bcx> Hi seems like netboot 18.04 has floppy driver but doesn't automatically mount fd0. Is there any way to ask so from kernel args ?
<bcx> context: i'm trying to preseed bionic from floppy
<lotuspsychje> bcx: this is the support channel for 20.04
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-31
<pa> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome pa
<pa> thanks!
<lotuspsychje> wich fix are you talking about?
<pa> lotuspsychje: this one:
<pa> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X1_Carbon_(Gen_7)#Microphone
<lotuspsychje> pa: the current kernel on 20.04 is 5.4.0-12-generic
<pa> 19.10 has 5.3.0 too
<lotuspsychje> pa: in this stage alot of things are still under development, you could test a daily for your issue perhaps?
<pa> but apparently it's not sufficient to have this working
<pa> lotuspsychje: the question is if those extra files are included
<pa> SOF firmware
<pa> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=249900
<lotuspsychje> pa: try a daily, see if it works or not
<pa> ok will try on a pendrive :)
<lotuspsychje> pa: did you file a bug for your issue on ubuntu?
<pa> nope
<lotuspsychje> pa: ok, try the current daily 5.4 kernel first, if you can reproduce, come back and we can debug more
<lotuspsychje> pa: another option is play with the !mainline kernels on your current ubuntu version
<pa> thanks
<lotuspsychje> pa: the ubuntu-kernel guys might also know wich commits are included, in wich kernel, but thats handy when you have an existing ubuntu bug about it
<tartley> Hi folks. I'm looking for advice on whether (and where) to file bug for things that don't work for me since I upgraded 19.10 -> focal (dev)
<lotuspsychje> tartley: 20.04 is currently still in development
<tartley> I realize that. Are you saying I should not file any bugs with problems I fiond?
<lotuspsychje> tartley: we strongly advice to help test bugs with the daily iso instead of upgrades in this stage
<lotuspsychje> tartley: this will avoid making extra work for the developers, finding the original bug
<tartley> Ah. I see.  Thanks for spelling it out.  I upgraded on what I heard as the instruction to canonical employees from mr shuttleworth. Maybe I misunderstood what was expected.
<lotuspsychje> tartley: the instruction?
<tartley> my manager said that at the recent cape town sprint, mark decided that canonical folks (or some subset) should install focal for their daily use, to help with testing.
<tartley> So my team is migrating our dev laptops to focal. I'm the only one hit any problems, so far.
<lotuspsychje> daily use to find bug, from installing the daily is indeed what we aim
<tartley> Do you think I should tell me team not to do that?
<tartley> Right, I don't *think* any of us knew that, but maybe that is just me, I am new.
<lotuspsychje> yes we need all the help bug out
<tartley> ok, I'll go confer with team. Thanks for getting me yup to speed.
<lotuspsychje> tartley: testing the upgrade path is usefull too, sure, but at one point someone will ask anyway: can you reproduce this on a daily
<diddledan> speaking of bugs. with the changes in LP 1776447 I'm hitting a new one in libgl1-mesa-dri when using IGLX (Indirect GLX) with a specific demo application. I just mentioned this in #ubuntu-desktop, but I can restate here 'cos I'm running focal with my new build of Xorg based on the debdiffs in that bug - I don't think this is a regression from those
<diddledan> changes because it is in a separate library (mesa) and only occurs with the specific application - other apps (glxgears and supertuxkart) work enough that the xorg doesn't quit while the app in question kills xorg via segv in mesa
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1776447 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg's Indirect GLX broken from upstream regression" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1776447
<diddledan> backtrace: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cqrqq4FZWD/
<lotuspsychje> diddledan: at this point, im facing alot of xorg bugs too, and i havent found yet the exact relation of it
<diddledan> the person who wrote the library and the demo app that uses it (igl) says they're currently using it without issue on Xenial - IGLX was broken after Xenial until my fixes in that issue
<tomreyn> tartley: which role do you work in roughly, software development, system administration, or something else?
<tartley> Software dev, snap store team.
<diddledan> the annoying thing is without my fixes in the LP issue I can't verify if the mesa bug is still present because IGLX is broken in Xorg without those fixes and so I can't reach this new crash without them
<tomreyn> tartley: oh, but you're working for a 3rd party, not Canonical itself, right?
<tartley> no, for canonical
<tomreyn> tartley: oh, ok. then us volunteers here can probably not recommend something.
<tomreyn> tartley: there's amn internal IRC for Cannoical employees you should probably bring this to
<tartley> I'll look for channels there. thanks.
<diddledan> that obviously means I cannot rule out my Xorg changes having a regression
<lotuspsychje> diddledan: this what happens at my side: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1853266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1853266 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg/Xwayland segfaults in OsLookupColor() from funlockfile() from glamor_get_pixmap_texture() from glamor_create_gc()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<diddledan> oh golly, GL_OUT_OF_MEMORY sounds nasty
<diddledan> and you gotta love having a fun lockfile! :-p
<lotuspsychje> sounds different then your bug diddledan 
<diddledan> yeah, quite different by the looks
<lotuspsychje> diddledan: i also have a dock ontop bug and an iwlwifi kernel oops bug :p
<diddledan> oh wow, you've had it bad!
<lotuspsychje> the dock bug is confirmed, more users got it
<lotuspsychje> the kernel oops, also not sorted yet
<lotuspsychje> bug #854146
<ubottu> bug 854292 in Unity Foundations "duplicate for #854146 indicator-session power menu disappears after running update-manager or apt-get" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854292
<lotuspsychje> oh wrong
<lotuspsychje> bug #1854146
<ubottu> bug 1854146 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel oops on 5.3.0-18" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854146
<lotuspsychje> and bug #1849787
<ubottu> bug 1849787 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "The dock is shown in front of full screen windows since 19.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849787
<tomreyn> tartley: what i should have said / meant to say: us volunteers are not who should suggest how to interpret company policy, but i'm sure that if Mark suggested parts of the company should test focal early "eat your own dogfood" style then it's probably also to ensure bugs are filed (and maybe not just on fresh daily builds). generally, i'm sure good bug reports are appreciated (and if you have questions before filing any here's a good place).
<tartley> tomreyn, that makes sense to me.
<tartley> I did file one, "all bitmap fonts no longer visible" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1861340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1861340 in Ubuntu "All bitmap fonts no longer visible after upgrade 19.10 -> Focal (development)" [Undecided,New]
<tartley> and a bot suggested I need to pick a package to associate. I don't know how to figure that out.
<lotuspsychje> tartley: normally we try to use ubuntu-bug packagename from terminal to file bugs
<tartley> lotuspsychje, thanks. I might do that, and delete this one. It auto-gathers relevant info, I take it?
<tomreyn> yes, it does collect logs and some info. but you don't need to delete this report, you can just add this info later.
<lotuspsychje> tartley: dont need to delete it, you can still add a package in your current bug, and yes ubuntu-bug collects
<tomreyn> but first let's find a suitable package to reassign to
<tartley> Thanks for any ideas. I appreciate the help, obvs.
<tomreyn> you mention some commands and envronmental information (desktop environment) which could help identify a package to file this against
<tomreyn> dpkg -S /path/to/somefile    helps you idfentify the package a given file or command belongs to.
<tomreyn> so if you can name a command or file which is closely related to what does not work as expected, this can hint on the package to file against
<tartley> Sure, I'm aware of that. But I don't think this is a problem with the font (many fonts from third part sources fail in the same way). I'm not installing a package, I'm copying font files and re-running "fc-cache" or "dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig".
<tartley> They seem to run ok (fc-list shows the fonts) but the fonts don't display on screen, nor appear in gui font selectors.
<tomreyn> tartley: so maybe it has to do with fontconfig, or with gnome-shell, mutter, or similar?
<tartley> All sound like good guesses. I'm not sure how to track it down though.
<tomreyn> maybe if you have another graphical desktop installed you could check whether ti also happens there
<tartley> that's a good idea. I don't but could do...
<tomreyn> or if you know how to do this in a different X-ish way without having to install a full desktop that would probably work, too
<tomreyn> i wouldn't know myself, i'm afraid
<tartley> sure, I can figure that out. OK, thanks for the thoughts.
<tomreyn> cool once you came up with a good package and have reassigned it as discussed in comment 1 of your bug report, be sure to add log files using: apport-collect 1861340
<tomreyn> i just searched the web for "gnome-shell bitmap fonts" and ran into this: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/pango/issues/386
<tartley> cool, good find. Thank you!
<tomreyn> a gnome project bug report about the pango software and its (claimed?) lack of support for 'old-style' BDF bitmap fonts. i have not read the full bug report, and it's closed (upstream), too, but this may suggest what you're seeing can be related to the "pango" software
<tartley> Yes. I'm reading through the thread and links now.
<diddledan> so, I can trigger this bug in mesa-dri at will.. how do I get the specific piece of code that is triggering the crash with gdb? I can attach the gdb fine and get the backtrace, I just don't know the command to get the line of code that is failing within gdb
<tomreyn> diddledan: do you have ddebs installed?
<diddledan> yup
<diddledan> valgrind thinks I'm hitting stack overflow, so it might not be much help
<tomreyn> hmm bt or bt full should return it then, i guess. but i'm not really into programming
<tomreyn> maybe try #ubuntu-devel or some C channel
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-02
<FurretUber> Hi, what is the current situation on the fixes for Intel GPUs? Currently they are unusable with 5.4 from Focal. Are there plans to have them fixed for the release?
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: unusable how?
<FurretUber> Always at full power, constant GPU hangs
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: wich intel graphics are you on please?
<FurretUber> Intel HD Graphics 520
<lotuspsychje> i have a 620 here and got a few bugs about xorg, kernel oops and the dock
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: can you describe your symptons exactly please?
<tomreyn> also, have you filed a bug or found an existing bug report on the specific issues you're experiencing?
<FurretUber> Once a heavier task starts (the lightest one was the Audacious OpenGL viewer), GPU hangs happen endlessly until the task is closed. Any heavier task then will repeatedly caused GPU hangs
<FurretUber> All kernels provided by Canonical have this problem. They are related to that GPU security issue
<FurretUber> Here is the error log from the GPU with Kerbal Space Program on 5.4.0-9: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yBvT7gTdPC/
<lotuspsychje> you have a source for this FurretUber ?
<FurretUber> About all kernels with the problem? I tested them all, after the fix for the security issue, I'm having to resort to older versions, patched versions with the fix removed or drm-tip to use my computer
<lotuspsychje> a bug ID as tomreyn asked FurretUber 
<FurretUber> Hmmm... I have reported a related bug twice, but not this one...?
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: you say all intel gpu's have bugs, where did you pick that up?
<FurretUber> The patches affected Intel GPUs starting from Ivy Bridge. It, at least, disabled all power management
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: your gpu hang results into what exactly? xorg crash? loginloop? system freeze to a reboot? black screen?
<FurretUber> Constant frozen screen. Using Ctrl+Alt+F4 will access a TTY if I wait a few minutes. Killing the offending application makes the GPU hangs stop, but then any heavier task brings the endless GPU hangs again
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: can you see if this is you please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1853266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1853266 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg/Xwayland segfaults in OsLookupColor() from funlockfile() from glamor_get_pixmap_texture() from glamor_create_gc()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FurretUber> I don't think so, nothing crashes, not even the offending application (there was a significant work to remade the reset engines on Intel GPUs, which I found a critical problem on and delayed a kernel release :p )
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: how about you file a bug for your system then, let us see whats all going there
<FurretUber> I will report a bug on this GPU hang, as I'm not finding anything similar. That error file is the only thing I got, but I think it can be very useful
<FurretUber> Hmm... should I trigger a GPU hang before reporting the bug to get a dmesg and card0error?
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: you didnt find anything similar, but you say all kernels have this issue?
<lotuspsychje> or did you mean you tested several kernels on your system?
<FurretUber> I meant on Launchpad. https://linuxreviews.org/Linux_Kernel_5.5_Will_Not_Fix_The_Frequent_Intel_GPU_Hangs_In_Recent_Kernels
<lotuspsychje> right, now we getting somewhere
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: so all the bugs presented on that link, aint happening to your system?
<FurretUber> The high temperature issue is present due to the disabled power management, but none of the linked one there is the exact problem I'm facing. This is why I'll report on Launchpad now
<lotuspsychje> will you use ubuntu-bug FurretUber ?
<FurretUber> Yes. I'll just reproduce it to get a dmesg log
<lotuspsychje> great, tnx for taking your time to file it
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: is your bug creating?
<FurretUber> No, just got the dmesg and card0 error
<lotuspsychje> whats your launchpad account FurretUber ?
<lotuspsychje> ...
<FurretUber> Sorry, here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-5.4/+bug/1861590
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1861590 in linux-signed-5.4 (Ubuntu) "Intel GPU hangs constantly under load. After closing offending application, all GPU intensive programs run degraded" [Undecided,New]
<FurretUber> No dmesg was uploaded? I used ubuntu-bug linux
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: you can still add it now if you like
<FurretUber> I added them. I thought when reporting against linux it would upload the files :p
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: you upgraded to 20.04 from 19.10?
<FurretUber> From 18.04
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: did you test if you can reproduce your bug on a daily 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: usually in this stage of development, we try to test bugs on daily iso, this to avoid alot of work for the devs
<FurretUber> Well, I can do this test, but I will have to download the daily ISO
<lotuspsychje> please do FurretUber so we can rule out a too early lts upgrade problem
<FurretUber> I will test with the Xubuntu ISO, as it's Xubuntu I'm using now. It will take a while to download
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: your dmesg looks like it has errors about it allright
<FurretUber> So, after 2 hours, I got the GPU hang on Focal Daily. Same symptoms
<FurretUber> I have added the dmesg and card0/error to the bug report
<tomreyn> FurretUber: is it still running, and if so, what's in    journalctl -b -p3
<tomreyn> maybe -p4 also if that's not more than you want to share
<FurretUber> No, I stopped it. I have to go sleep, but I can do this tomorrow, good night and thank you for the support
<tomreyn> so related bug reports are https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=111812 https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/drm/intel/issues/451 and maybe https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/drm/intel/issues/673
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 111812 in DRM/Intel "i915 0000:00:02.0: GPU HANG: ecode 9:0:0x00000000, hang on rcs0" [Major,Resolved: moved]
<tomreyn> combining     i915.enable_dc=0 and intel_idle.max_cstate=1      seems to give folks acceptable uptime. kernel 5.5 also seems to help (not sure whether it fully fixes it).
<tomreyn> loads of reports there indeed, this looks bad.
<tomreyn> and using those kernel parameters means lesser power savings.
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: tnx for testing a xubuntu daily on your bug
<FurretUber> The journalctl -b -p4 log: https://termbin.com/yxfn it seems there is nothing new related to this problem
